# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու > Արձակ. Հավաքածու մրցույթ – 4. «Մոգական ռեալիզմ» (քվեարկություն և քննարկում)

## Դավիթ

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*

Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «N–րդ տարբերակ. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,
Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 7 օր,
Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու,
Քվեարկության 7 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,
Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,
Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է. յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել մեկից ավել տարբերակներ,
Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,
7 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:


*Ուշադրություն*

Այսուհետև ակումբում քվեարկել կարող են միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր
ա) գրանցվել են քվեարկությունից առնվազն 10 օր առաջ
բ) կատարել են 15–ից ոչ պակաս գրառում
գ) ունեն 15–ից ոչ պակաս վարկանիշ։

----------

Alphaone (16.04.2013), Moonwalker (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (16.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (16.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*1-ին տարբերակ

Հրացան*


«Փնտրածդ տան հեռավորությունը կորցնելու չափ անիմաստ պահ է …Մեր թաշկինակները պոետներ են կորզում, թաշկինակները, որ ոչ վերմակ են, ոչ նույնիսկ սրբիչ: Հեռանալ, Բլզիկ,մոռանալու  չափ շատ,հենց այնպես…  և պատմում են, որ հիվանդությունը կրծել է մարմինդ …հոպ ճակատդ, հոպ ձեռքերդ…և ամեն ինչից պարզապես կիսատ մսիկներ են մնացել,բայց ես այս գոյության ամենաանհրաժեշտ մասնիկը հիմա թողնում եմ աղոթարանում…
Ու հեչ էլ կարևոր չէ, թե դու երբ նորից կհիշես մարդկանց….
                                                                                                 միշտ քո` Ս-ից»
-Վերջ տուր գորգերի  տակ մտնելու քո հիմար սովորությանը, հասկացիր մարդկանց. ուշաթափվելը ելք չէ… մետրո խաղալը անմտություն է .դու մեծ ես, ուզես թե չուզես…դու մեծ ես,-սրանք  նրա եղբոր բառերն էին, որ առավոտյան մետրոյում նորից տեսել էր նրան:Եղբոր, տձև եղբոր, գոյություն չունեցող խալերով, կանոնավոր քթով, նիհարիկ,տղայի պես տղա, սեռի չափ տղա… տղա, որ նաև եղբայր է…
Բլզիկ,- վերջին  անգամ ասաց նա,-մի բարկացրու մեր մայրիկին…
Ծնողների սենյակում պատից կախվում են մեխերը, մեխերի վրայից `չինական զարդանախշերով կտորներ: Հերթական անգամ պատռելով բարագույրի մի հատվածը`նա կանգնեց մեխի տակ: Վարագույրի սպիտակ շիթը կախեց բարակ մեխից, հետո ներքևում տեղ բացեց գլխի համար  ու անշարժ կանգնած մնաց: Երկար: Երանի ինչ-որ մեկը կարողանար կոտրել մահճակալը, բայց զանգի կոճաաաա՜կը, զանգի կոճակը, մեխը տեղից պոկվեց…դուռը…
-Ես քեզ քանի անգամ եմ ասել, որ մարդիկ միմյանց տեսնելիս բարևում են, քանի անգամ եմ ասել, հը՞ն ։  Քանի անգամ եմ խնդրել, որ ընդունես, որ մեխը շատ չնչին է նման թյուրիմացություն թույլ տալու համար,-ու եղբոր ձեռքերում կտոր-կտորիկ եղան հրաժեշտի նամակները , որոնք ուղղվում էին փողոցում պատահած առաջին իսկ մարդկանց …որոնց իրավունք չունեին այդպես սպանելու…
-Ես ատում եմ քեզ, թող ինձ, թող ինձ….թոոոո՜ղ….,_ու նա սկսեց հավաքել այն բոլոր բառերը, որոնք կոտրվում են, երբ սպանվում են, վազեց դուրս, արագ-արագ սկսեց փորել հողը ու, թղթերը լցնելով այնտեղ, թաղեց դրանք:   Հետագայում…մի օր պապիկը ծառ կտնկի , հանկարծ կգտնի պատառիկները, խնամքով կպահի ու կդատապարտի Բլզիկին` ինչի՜ արեցիր:
Ամենօրյա խնջույք: Սեղանի մոտ են հավաքվել տարեցները:
-Ինչ  շուտ ես ծերանում, Բլզիկ,-նայում է նրան հայրը  ու շարունակում հարբել,-ինչ շուտ ես ծերանում, և ի՜նչ սառն ես բոլորի հետ…ախր ես քո հայ՜րն եմ… ներիր սահմանների համար…
Հատակին  նստած`նրա տարեկիցները խաղում էին միմյանց հետ :  Հանկարծ սկսեցին վիրավորել մեկը մյուսին, քաշքշել  գետնին դրված պատկերավոր  թերթեը,   բայց  նրանցից ամենամեծը հանկարծ սկսեց լաց լինել  ու դուրս փախավ:  Տեսնելով,որ հայրիկը բաց է թողել   իր մանկական ,լղար ոտքը` Բլզիկը իսկույն սահեց աթոռի վրայից ու վազեց մեծի մոտ:
-Մեծ, կներես…ես, ես էի մեղավոր, էլ չեմ անի..ներիր,  ներիր խնդրում եմ…,-մեծը սրբել էր արցունքները ու ապշած նայում էր անծանոթի աչքերի մեջ, բայց մի պահ լռելուց հետո, հրճվեց ու կտրուկ շեշտով ասաց.
-Ծնկի իջիր, դե, նորից ասա:
-.....բայց ախր ես քեզանից այնքան կարճ եմ, այնքան նիհար, այնքան տգե՜ղ,-անակնկալի եկած `սկսեց դիմադրել  երեխան `իր մեջ հանկարծակի ծնված ինքնասիրության համար, բայց,  չկարղցանալով արդարացնել ինքնիրեն, ծնկի եկավ: Նրա խոշոր աչքերը հասան սիրուն կոշիկների ծայրերին… 
-Ներիր, որ քեզ  նեղացնում են,-սկսեց արտասվել Բլզիկը,-հավատա`չեմ ուզում, որ լացես…էլ մի լացիր, հա՞…
 Տորթը կտրելու ժամանակն է , մեծին կանչեցին : Նա վազելով հեռացավ`մի պահ անգամ չմտածելով այն մեկի մասին, ով կարողանում էր ներողություն խնդրել:
-Մեծ, մեծ...,-երեխան թուլացած ընկավ գետնին: Նա հիշեց, որ  ավելի փոքր ժամանակ  մայրը բամբակներ է խցկել իր վերջույթների տակ, որպեսզի  մարմնի մաշկը շփումից չպլոկվի, չվնասվի:  Նա նորից երազեց բամբակների մասին, որ սպիտակ էին ու պուճուր…ու փափուկ էին ու պուճուր ու….ու… հայացքը  դանդաղ բարձրացրեց: Պատուհանից իրեն հետևող եղբայրը գլուխն էր ճոճում: Վերադառնալով սեղանի մոտ `Բլզիկը դժվարությամբ բարձրացավ  աթոռի վրա, բռնեց իր հարբած հայրիկի թուլացած ձեռքը,  զգուշորեն նորից  սեփական ոտքի շուրջ փաթափեց  ու մատներով էլ հարմարացրեց այնպես, որ հայրիկին թվար, թե ինքը միշտ այդպես իր կողքին նստած է եղել: 
Ավարտվող խնջույքի ժամանակ սկիզբը լրիվ մոռացության մեջ է , սկիզբը հարբած է տխուր տղամարդկանց պես: Հայրիկը նրան նստեցրեց իր ուսերին , ու նրանք սկսեցին քայլել ձյունոտ քաղաքով:  Նրա գրպանների մեջ  հայրը 2 հատ մանդարինիկ էր դրել ու մեկընդմեջ հորդորում էր ուտել:  Երեխան կեղևները պոկում էր …և ամեն անգամ Հենզելի ու Գրետելի պես   իր եղբոր համար դրանք նետում էր իրենց ետևից, որ տղան  երբեք, երբեք չլքեր, որ չկորցներ իրեն…
Օրերը  պարտականություններ են ծնում,  որ կյանքը հեշտանա արթնանալ չցանկացողների համար:  Բլզիկը իր շուրջն էր հավաքում  բակի պստիկներին ու նրանց համար  զանազան պատմություններ էր պատմում  կարդացած գրքերից….Լ-ն մոտեցավ   մի քիչ ամաչելով, բայց խնդրեց, որ չմոռանա իրեն  Կաֆկայի <<Բլոճը>> տալ , ասում է հրաաա՜շք հեքիաթ է , միայն թե վախենում է չհաղթահարել տառերի չիմացությունը…
-Ոչինչ,  ոչինչ ես նորից կպատմեմ քեզ: Հիմա, երբ գիշեր էր , նա սկսեց հիշել,  որ տանը բարկանում են նրանց վրա, ասում են`Բլզիկը հիվանդ է,  շուտով կմեռնի,..հեռու մնացեք….եղբայրը պատմում է, թե ինչպես է լսել, որ  Լ-ի մայրիկը բողոքել է հայրիկին, որովհետև ինքը ինչ-որ սարսափելի հեքիաթներ է պատմում  միջատների ու ուրվականների մասին, և որ դա ծանր է , շատ ծանր է Լ-ի համար:
-Աաաաաաաաաա …ես թուլամորթ եմ , հիվանդ եմ, տկար եմ չէ, մայրիկ, չէ, չէ՞, տոնածառի խաղալիքի չափ ժամանակավորապես եմ…դժբախտ եմ , հա՞, մայրիկ, հա՞, հա՞…. Եթե չսիրեք ինձ, երդվում եմ `կմեռնեմ, որովհետև  Աստված  ինքը սեր է …բայց, բայց անլույս է կայծոռիկի մահը անգամ…աաաաա՜խ…
-Ջերմում ես, վեր կաց, վեր կաց ,- սկսեց ձայն տալ եղբայրը, նրան առավ իր բազուկների մեջ ու սկսեց օրորել, քթի տակ` դամ, դա, դարի-դամ-դդ-դարի-դա…ա-աա…
Հաջորդող օրեր:   Երեկո: Ծղրիդների ձայնը ճապոնական մի բան է…որը… 
Նա պատշգամբից կախված երգում էր անցորդների համար: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ոմանք բարձրացնում էին իրենց գլուխները ու  ժպտում, ոմանք էլ նայում էին վերև ու մթի մեջ չէին կարողանում գտնել…<<Սա նրա միակ ուրախությունն է ,-ինքնիրեն մտածեց անցորդներից մեկը, ով արդեն սովորությորն էր դարձրել այդ ժամերին անցնել Բլզիկի երգերի տակով,- ուրախությու՜նը>>:
-Մեմի,-ներսից լսվեց հոր ձայնը,-Մեմի, արի այստեղ:
Հերթական հավաքույթներից է էլի: Տղամարդիկ պարում են, և ամեն բան տղամարդկային տխրության մասին է, որ ինքնին բանաստեղծություն է:
-Մեզ համար մի բան արտասանիր,-լսվեց նորից հոր ձայնը, -դե, աղջիկս, կանգնիր աթոռին…այ ապրես, դե, սկսիր:
-Ոչ ոք չի քնում այս երինքի տակ, ոչ ոք, ոչ մի մարդ, ոչ ոք չի քնում…
- Էհ, դե լավ, թող, թող գնա,-սկսեցին բղավել հոր ընկերները ,-լցրու, լցրու…ապրես Բլզիկ ջան, կենացդ…չըխկ…չչըխկ…
_Լուսնային գունատ ուրվականերն են …
_Էս մեկը ավելի լավն է. 20 տարվա հնությամբ է…դե, նորից, քեզ ասում եմ ինձ էլ…լցրու՜…
Ավելորդ է…տղամարդկանց մոտ երեխաները առհասարակ ավելորդ են: Իր կարճ շրջազգեստից բռնելով`նա թռավ ներքև ու վազեց դուրս:
_Երեխաների  կենա՜ցը…
Ինչպես են լացում նրանք, ովքեր լացում են: Լացում եմ, որովհետև ձայն է գալիս: Պստիկ մատներով սրբում են այտերը, որ բռունցք է իր ամբողջության մեջ: Գլուխը մոտեցնում են ծնկներին  ու ականջով հենվում են…արցունքը շրթունքներին էլ է հասնում, արցունքը քրջահավաք է, նա տանու՜մ է: Եվ հետո անկողնում կծկվում են: Լացը  քնաբեր է…ամենացավոտ դեղը:
Շորերը հանելիս Բլզիկը հանկարծ հիշեց, որ առավոտյան, երբ նորից  պստիկների հետ էր, Ս-ն`ամենաուշագրավ  փոքրիկը, մոտեցավ իրեն ու ինչ-որ գրություն խրեց պարանոցից ներս,  և խնդրեց , որ միայն հետո, հետո կարդա…
<<Ես սիրում եմ քեզ…>>գրված էր թղթի կտորի վրա , անճոռնի տառեր էին ու հենց այդպես էր գրված `վերջում երեք կետով :
Լուսադեմ էր արդեն, երբ հյուրերը գնացել էին: Հայրը միայնակ նստած էր խոհանոցում; Նա մոտեցավ դանդաղ ու անշշուկ, իր գիշերազգեստով կանգնեց հենց հոր դիմաց, հետո ձեռքում  եղած հայելին պահեց աչքերի տակ ու սկսեց.
-Արդյո՞ք նա գեղեցիկ է…Ինչի՞ ես ոչինչ չեմ զգում հայրիկ, և ինչի՞ ես տարբերվում եմ ուրիշներից…,- բայց հոր անտարբեր հայացքից ու լռությունից կարծելով, որ գուցե իրեն այնքան էլ լավ չլսեցին ու չհասկացան, նա նորից կրկնեց հարցը,-ինչի՞ ես նման չեղա ձեզ, հայրիկ…
Թեև հույս ուներ ինչ-որ սփոփիչ բառեր լսել, դե գուցե հենց դրա համար էր եկել հոր մոտ,բայց հայրը խոսելու փոխարեն ափով ծածկեց դեմքը ու սկսեց խուլ հեծկլտոցներ արձակել:
-Գեղեցկությունը չվարձատրվող մասնագիտության պես է…տղամարդ տղա է, որ քահանա է որոշում  դառնալ…վերջ տուր, խնդրում եմ,ախր ավելորդ է: Էլ չլացես հա՞, էլ չլացես. այ կգնամ, մենակ կմնաս , առանց Բլզիկի կմնաս,- սկզբում ինքնիրեն պատասխանելով, կարծես հորը սփոփեու համար , զարմանքից լրիվ  քարացած երեխան  ինչ-որ ճշմարտություններ էր սահմանում, բայց  հանկարծ սթափվեց ու մոտեցավ հորը: Իր փոքրիկ ափը երկարեց վերև`պահելով հոր աչքերի տակ, որ ձեռքերով բռնել էր գլուխը:
-Ես չպետք  է տեսնեմ, չպետք է տեսնեմ, թե  ինչպես ես դու լացում:  Դա սխալ է, հասկանու՞մ ես, սխալ է…խղճա, խղճա, էլ մի լացիր…ես եսասեր չեմ, բայց մի, մի…աաաաաաա, արցունքդ ծակեց,աաաա:
Անակնկալ բացականչությունից սթափված` հայրը իսկույն մաքրեց արցունքները ու Բլզիկի փխրուն մարմինը սեղմեց իր կրծքին:
-Բլզիկ,-ասաց նա`սրտին հարվածելով,-բարդիները հերթով ջարդվում են այստեղ …Բլզի՜կ, արագիլները բույն չեն ունենա…
-Բանաստեղծությու՜ն է,-ցավոտ ձայնով բղավեց երեխան ու խցկվեց հոր վերարկուի մեջ:
-Ա՜-ախ…
Շուտով հայրը հեռացավ տնից, որովհետև արդեն աշխատանքի գնալու ժամանակն էր: Բլզիկը բարձրացավ տանիք ու սկսեց ձայն տալ եղբորը: Հին իրերի մեջ, փոշու ու անկարգության , կորել էին մի շարք առարկաներ: Երբ եղբայրը հայտնվեց , նա մի արկղի մեջ էր խցկվել ու փորփրում էր դա:
-Սա ի՞նչ է,-հետաքրքրությամբ հարցրեց նա եղբորը:
-Հրացան:
-Հրացան,-կրկնեց Բլզիկը, ու լայն ժպտաց, իր այտերի շուրջ փոսիկներ առաջացնող զվարճալի  ժպիտով,-ի՜նչ զվարճալի բառ է,- հրացաան, հրացան…,- նա դժվարությամբ բռնեց հրացանը ու հանկարծ մատով…ինչ-որ անորոշ…ձայն էր…ծուխ, ծուխ…Եղբայրը   ընկած էր գետնին:  Բլզիկը ցատկեց նրա վրա ու սկսեց ձայն տալ: Քիչ սպասեց, հետո մտածեց, որ եղբայյրը ձայնից է վախեցել հավանաբար, կամ էլ քուն է մտել, որովհետև օրվա ընթացքում այցելել է իր պես շատերին. դա նրա առաքելությունն է….և նա իսկույն վազեց ներքև, մեծ դժվարությամբ շորեր քարշ տվեց իր հետ ու  դրանցով ծածկեց եղբորը: Նա չգիտեր, որ մարդկանց թարթիչներին դիպչելը այդքան մեծ բավականություն կարող էր պատճառել : Ուրախացավ նաև, որովհետև կարող էր վերջապես իր երազած խալերը նկարել նրա անշարժ դեմքի վրա: Մատիտի ծայրով  սևուկ խալիկները շարվեցին տղայի սպիտակ այտերին:
-Դու սպանեցիր ինձ, Բլզիկ,-հանկարծ աչքերը բացեց տղան,-այնպես, ինչպես ծնել էիր, սպանեցի՜ր…դե այդպես է միշտ:
Երեխան անգիտակցաբար թարթեց աչքերը ու,նորից հրճվելով իր ստեղծած խալերի դիրքի ճիշտ ընտրության վրա, չկարողացավ ըմբռնել եղբոր բառերը, պարզապես կուչ եկավ նրա կողքին.
-Քնիր, քնիր: Շաա՜տ սիրուն ես…
Ձյունը գալիս է նույն ճանապարհով: Ուղղակի վերջին շրջանում  եկեղեցում ավելանում են անցորդները: Ինչ-որ փոքրիկ մարմին է վազվզում միանձնուհիների խիստ հսկողության ներքո: Հիմա նա նրան փնտրում է անգամ սալահատակի արանքների մեջ: Ցեխոտ կոշիկներով հեռացող մարդկանց ետևից կռանում է գետնին… սկսում է հավատալ ,որ եղբոր խալերը պատահաբար թափվել են գետնին, որ սա հենց նա է  թողել, որ ինքը իմանա, գտնի նրա տեղը…ախր  ինքն էլ այդպես կաներ…հաստատ, ախր մանդարինները…
Բայց հիվանդությունը հիվանդություն է մնում…
 Հայրը հերթական  ագամ փորձեց ներս մտնել: Երկար գիշերներ Բլիզիկին հսկած միանձնուհին, որ նրա զառանցանքմերից գլխի էր ընկել, թե ինչ էր պատկերված երեխայի անկողնուց գտնված նկարում, այդ պահին  ինքնիրեն  դառնորեն բացականչեց` նա ամե՜ն ինչ հասկացել է….
-Դե, դե ներս անցեք, արդեն միևնույն է ,-դիմեց նա հորը:
Երբ հայրը ներս մտավ, Բլզիկին գտավ անկողնու վրա կծկված ու դեղնած: Երկար լռություն տիրեց սենյակում, բայց հայրը վերջապես  բառ ընտրեց ու որոշեց խոսել: Սա հասկանալով` Բլզիկը  հանկարծակի հարձակվեց հոր վրա, իր պստիկ մատները խրելով հոր վերնաշապիկի գրպանների մեջ,  բռնվեց  ու սկսեց  արագ-արագ գոռալ.

----------

Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

-Բլզիկը չգիտի` հրացանը ինչ է, Բլզիկը չի դիմանա, նա չգիտի, չգիտի, թե ում… նա, չգիտի, չգիտի` հրացանը ինչ է …Բլզիկը անգամ չգիտի, որ կարելի է փողոցում քայլող տղամարդկանց մոտենալ ու սիգարետ ուզել, չգիտի, որ նրանք հաստատ կտան…լսու՞մ ես, լսու՞մ ես, Բլզիկը չգիտի, չգիտի` հարացանը ինչ է ….. ախր կգա, հաստատ կգա, պարզապես գտել է ավելի դժբախտ մեկին, ով իր կարիքը ունի…հո չեր թողնելու ... լավն է, լավն է. կգա...Բլզիկը չի սպանում, չգիտի ….հավատու՞մ ես, հավատու՞մ ես, չէ… ես  չեմ ներում նրա բացակայությունը, որ մի քիչ էլ անցնի ու չդիմանամ ու ներեմ, մեկ է, կձևացնեմ, որ չեմ ներում , չեմ ներում է...միևնույն է…. ,- ու նա սպառված ընկավ հատակին: Հայրը լեղապատառ դուրս վազեց…
-Փրկե՜ք, փրկե՜ք, նա իմ միակ զավակն է, իմ միակը, աաաա՜խ փրկեք,-ցնցում էր նա քահանային:  


-Ես վախենում եմ, որ բանալին կպտտվի փականի մեջ  ու մի օր էլ թեյի բաժակից կհանեն մարմինս, գուցե նրա համար, որ գդալի  հորիզոնական դիրքը կկորցնի իր հավասարակշռությունը ու կընկնի բաժակի մեջ… Դա  այնքա՜ն մեծ անդունդ է…միակ տաք թափանցիկը…և գիտես, նրանք գնալով  փակեցին դուռը ձեռքրիս վրա, բայց ես ուժեղ էի…ես պարանոցով հենվում էի սեղանին… ու ...ու գրքի  էջերը փչելով էլ կթերթվեն…այ, տեսեք, տեսնում եք, չէ՞,-ձեռքերը ուղիղ, քահանայի աչքերի մոտ պահելով, պնդում էր Բլզիկը:
- Կանցնի, զավակս,- թեև  խճճված , բայց հաստատ  պատասխանեց  ծերունին:
 -Չի անցնի,- նորից լսվեց`աստիճանաբար մարող ձայնը, ու դեմքով դարձավ դեպի պատը:
փսսսսսսսսսսսսսսսս, փսսսսս, փս-փս-փս……
-...որովհետև քոնն է արքայությունը,- դեռ մրմնջում էր քահանան…
-դամ…
-և հավիտյանս…
-դդ-դաամ…
-հավիտենից….
-դաարի…
- և հավիտյանս հավիտենից…
-դա-ա-ա՜մ….
 -ամեն:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*2-րդ տարբերակ

Չկորցնել*

*Որսը*

Երկար էր ճանապարհը...
-Ջրափոսի մեջ ագռավները փետուրներն էին լվանում, իսկ ես կանգնած նրանց էի նայում... Ուղիղ երեք րոպե:
-Ի՞նչ ջրափոս:
-Չկա արդեն,- կամաց ասաց Սաթը:
Սպիտակը կուրացնում էր: Թվում էր՝ ձյան հաստ շերտն անգամ հորիզոնն էր ծածկել, ու երկինքն արդեն չէր պոկվում գետնից:
-Դեռ շատ կա՞:
-Հասնում ենք:
Երիտասարդը քթի տակ ինչ-որ բան մռթմռթաց ու գլուխը կախ շարունակեց հետևել կնոջը:
Բայց մի քանի րոպե անց համբերությունը սպառվեց.
-Կանգնի՛ր:
Կինը կարծես չլսեց նրան:
-Այստեղ ոչինչ չկա, շուրջը դատարկություն է, ո՞ւր ենք գնում:
Ձայնը ցավեցնելու չափ սուր հնչեց, բայց Սաթը չնայեց էլ նրա կողմը:
-Արդեն մթնում է, ես հետ եմ գնում...
Այս անգամ կինը կանգ առավ:
-Քիչ մնաց...
Տաք գոլորշին դուրս եկավ Սաթի շուրթերից, մի պահ անշարժացավ օդում, հետո կպավ սպիտակին, հալվեց նրա մեջ: Երկուսի հայացքները հանդիպեցին: Սաթի մոխրագույն աչքերը սառն էին, բայց խորը, ինչպես լուսնի տակ փայլող ջրհորը: Պատանին ավելի լարվեց:
-Ասացի՝ հետ եմ գնում:
Գլխավերևում սև բծեր հայտնվեցին: Անհանգիստ շարժվեցին, խլրտացին ու կռռոցով անհետացան:
-Չես գնում դու հետ:

*Գյուղը*

Բոլորն իրար ճանաչում էին, փոքր էր գյուղը: Չքավորությունն ամենքի տանն էր, բայց մարդիկ մեկը մեկին օգնում էին, որ կարողանան ծայրը ծայրին հասցնել, ապրել: Ոմանք ամեն օր կողքի քաղաքն էին գնում, առավոտից իրիկուն աշխատում, իսկ գիշերվան մոտ գյուղ վերադառնում: Հոգնած, դադրած ու աշխարհից խռով:
Նեղությունն ու ծանր կյանքը բոլորին իրար էր կապել, մտերմացրել: Լուռ համերաշխության շունչ կար այնտեղ, որի մեջ սակայն  ուրախությունն էր պակասում: Դառը կյանքի բախտակից ընկերներ:
Այդպես էլ ապրում էին մարդիկ՝ իրար ուժ տալով, սատարելով: Մի օր լավ, մի օր վատ՝ կյանքն առաջ էր գնում:
Միայն մեկը կար, ում գյուղը չէր ընդունում: Ամենքի աչքի փուշն էր նա, մեջները կուտակված դառնությունն ու չարությունը թափելու միակ թիրախը, այն կետը, որտեղ ավարտվում էր մարդը՝ տեղ տալով հոգու խորքում ապրող ու իր հերթին անհամբեր սպասող գազանին: Կանայք նրան տեսնելիս երես էին թեքում, երեխաներին հեռու պահում: Տղամարդիկ հետևից վուլգար խոսքեր էին արձակում, հայհոյում ու թքում: Իսկ ծերերն անիծում էին դժոխային բառերով:
Սաթն էր: Չորս փոքր զավակ ուներ, չորսն էլ՝ տարբեր հայրերից, իսկ իրականում՝ բոլորն էլ անհայր: Այն խարխուլ տանը, որտեղ ապրում էր, պատերն ու կտուրը մաշված էին, ծակոտված: Գետինը սևացած էր, տեղ-տեղ՝ մամռակալած: Եթե պատերից ներս գոնե մի քիչ արև մտներ, խրճիթն այդ վաղուց հող ու խոտի հանգրվան դարձած կլիներ: Իսկ հիմա այն սառն էր և ցամաք, ինչպես նրա մեջ կուչ եկած չորս փոքր էակներն ու նրանց մայրը:
Բնակիչների աչքի առաջ այդ տունն օր օրի սահում, հեռանում էր գյուղից՝ քիչ-քիչ մոլորվելով ամայության մեջ: Որևէ մեկին դա չէր էլ հուզում: Եվ արդեն ոչ ոք չգիտեր՝ որտեղ էր գտնվում քանդռտված խրճիթը: Բայց Սաթին դեռ հաճախ էին տեսնում կամ գյուղում շրջելիս և մարդկանցից հին շոր ու փալաս խնդրելու ապարդյուն փորձեր անելիս, կամ քաղաք տանող ճամփեքին արագ-արագ քայլելիս: Բոլորն էլ գիտեին, թե ինչու էր գնում քաղաք և ոնց էր իր կես փոր հացը վաստակում:
-Պոռնի՛կ...
Սաթը սովորել էր չլսել այն, ինչ լսել պետք չէր: Նրա բոլոր զգայարանները միայն մի նպատակի էին ծառայում:
Գոյատևել:

*Որսը*

Ոտքերը հոգնել էին, հայացքն էլ: Ձյան միջով ժամերով քայլելը հեշտ չէր: Քաղաք տանող  ճամփան այդ ցրտին անվերջ էր թվում: Բարակ շորը քարացել, սառույց էր կապել ու ամեն քայլին կպչում, քերում էր փշաքաղված մաշկը:
Սպիտակը շատ էր, տանջող:
Սաթն ուզեց վերացնել այն: Գոնե երեք րոպեով, միայն երեք րոպեով: Եվ արեց:
Ձյունը հալվեց, մեծ ջրափոս դարձավ: Ագռավներն ուրախացան Սաթի որոշումից, ու հավաքվեցին ջրի վրա: Սաթը մոտեցավ ջրափոսին: Թռչունները վտանգի հոտ առան ու թռան...
Նրանց թողած հետքերը ևս մի քանի վայրկյան մնացին թաց հողի վրա ու նորից կորան թավ ձյան տակ: Սպիտակը վերադարձավ:
Սաթը փակեց աչքերը... Կոպերի ներսում տանը մենակ մնացած չորս սոված երեխաների պատկերն էր:
Ոտքերն առաջ գնացին, մինչև հասան իրենց ծանոթ փողոցը:
Աչքերը բացեց: Սովորականի նման պիտի սկսեր հայացքով տղամարդ որսալ: Բայց այս անգամ մտքին այլ բան էր: Փողոցի անկյունում ջահել տղա էր կանգնած՝ դեռ լրիվ պատանի: Նա իր նուրբ մատներով դատարկ դրամապանակն էր քչփորում, որ միջից գոնե մի մետաղադրամ գտնի:
Սաթի մոխրագույն աչքերը փայլեցին, հայացքը փոխվեց:
Տղան գլուխը բարձրացրեց ու տեսավ նրան: Փողոցային կին՝ կիսաբաց, նիհար մարմնով ու արտասովոր դեմքով:
-Կուզե՞ս:
Պատանին հարցից շփոթվեց, բայց հայացքը գերված մնաց մոխրագույն աչքերին:
-Փող պետք չի, ուղղակի արի հետս:
Ինքն էլ չհասկացավ, թե ինչպես հետևեց կնոջը: Ու քայլեցին երկուսով:
Երկար էր ճանապարհը...

*Գյուղը*

Ձմեռը դժվար էր անցնում: Սառնությունը սողոսկում էր տուն, միանում սովին, ուզում էր տանել երեխաներին: Սաթը պաշտպանվում էր: Երբ սառնամանիքները սաստկանում էին, նրա մարմինը պատվում էր մորթիով, դունչը սրվում: Իր ձագերին հավաքում էր կրծքի տակ, տաքացնում: Իսկ գիշերները ոռնում էր Սաթը: Գյուղացիները լավ էին ճանաչում հանդերի խորքից եկող այդ ձայնը: Այն անցնում էր բթացած հոգիների միջով՝ դատարկության մեջ դատարկություն լցնելով:
-Սաթն է...
Երբ գյուղի երեխաները դպրոցի ճամփին տեսնում էին ոսկրերը դուրս ցցած, մորթոտ Սաթին, տնից վերցրած մի կտոր չոր հացը հանում էին գրպաններից, տալիս նրան: Դնչով վերցնում էր հացը, պահում լեզվի տակ, թրջում, փափկացնում, որ տուն տանի, փոքրերին կերակրի:
-Գնա, Սաթ, մերոնք չտեսնեն,- իրենց գործած զանցանքից վախենալով՝ ասում էին երեխաներն ու վազելով հեռանում:
Շուտով նրանք էլ էին մեծանալու ու կորցնեին մարդկությունը:
Մարդ լինելը: Մի բան, ինչից Սաթն այնքան վախենում էր զրկվել: Բայց մորթին ու ժանիքներն ավելի կարևոր էին ցրտի և սովի դեմ պայքարում:

*Որսը*

-Չես գնում դու հետ:
Ցուրտը սաստկացավ:
Տղան նայում էր նրա գիշատիչ դարձած աչքերին:
-Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից...
Իր առջև գայլացած կին էր՝ բաց երախով, ծանր շնչառությամբ:
-Հեռացիր, թող գնամ:
Սաթը կամաց մոտենում էր պատանուն: Նրա մկանոտ ոտքերը պատրաստ էին ցատկին: Ատամներով հոշոտեր, լեշը քարշ տար, տաներ ձագերին:
-Անունդ կասե՞ս, արի խոսենք...
Սաթի հետ վաղուց ոչ ոք չէր խոսել, այնքան, որ դրա կարիքը վերացել էր:
Վերին շուրթը վեր քաշեց, գռմռաց:
Տղան չէր լռում.
-Սոված ես հաստատ, գիտեմ...
Գայլի աչքերը կրակ էին կտրել:
-Երեխաներ ունե՞ս, քանի՞ տարեկան են, դպրոց գնում ե՞ն...
Ագռավները նորից կռռացին գլխավերևում, նրանցից երկուսն իջան ներքև, սկսեցին հետաքրքրված հայացքներով զննել իրավիճակը:
-Սպասիր, պետք չի...
Սաթի ոտքերը պոկվեցին գետնից, մորթին ալեկոծվեց թռիչքի թափից...
Տուն վերադարձավ հոգնած, ուժասպառ... Զավակները վնգստալով վազեցին մոր մոտ, կպան նրան: Գրկեց բոլորին, տաքացրեց իր մարմնով:
Թևի տակից հանեց երկու խեղդած ագռավը: Սկսեց կամաց բմբլահան անել:
Այդ գիշեր սոված չէին մնալու:

----------

Alphaone (16.04.2013), CactuSoul (18.04.2013), Enna Adoly (17.04.2013), impression (16.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (17.04.2013), Moonwalker (20.04.2013), Ruby Rue (16.04.2013), Sambitbaba (16.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Անջրպետ (17.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.04.2013), Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013), Տրիբուն (17.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*3-րդ տարբերակ

Կճեպները*

Դիեգոն իջել էր մառան ու ցեմենտով իրար էր կպցնում ձվի կճեպները: Վերևում, իր հորական տան ննջասենյակներից մեկում մի քանի ժամ հետո լույս աշխարհ էր գալու նրա որդին՝ Ալվարեսների վերջին շառավիղը: Երկունքի ցավերի մեջ գալարվող կնոջ ճիչերից սարսռում էր, ձեռքերը դողում էին, ճակատին քրտինքի մեծ կաթիլներ էին գոյացել ու քունքի մոտից հոսում էին դեպի վիզը: Կնոջը ծննդաբերել օգնող տարեց կանայք երգում էին չարքերին հեռացնող աղոթքի տողերն ու տանն ինչ-որ հանգստացնող բույր արձակող բույսի ծխացող շյուղեր էին շարում: Մի քանի ժամից ծնվելու էր նա, ով, ինչպես Ալվարեսների ցեղի բոլոր որդիները, իր ծնունդով ազդարարելու էր ծնողի մահը: 
Դիեգո Ալվարեսը, ինչպես իր հայրը, իր հոր հայրն ու նրանից առաջ էլ եղած բոլոր Ալվարեսները, ձվածին էր: Նրանք ծնվում էին մոր արգանդից, սակայն հասունանում էին ոչ թե ընկերքում, այլ ձվի մեջ, որն էլ, ինն ամիս հետո, իրեն կրող կնոջը պատռելով, դուրս էր գալիս: Մի քանի ժամ հետո, երբ մոր դիակն արդեն սառած էր լինում, ձվի կեղևը կոտրում ու միջից լույս աշխարհ էր գալիս հերթական Ալվարեսը: Ցեղում դեռ երբեք աղջիկ չէր ծնվել, բոլորը տղա էին, ու բոլորն էլ մի օր ստիպված էին լինելու գնալ հարազատ Սորիդայից ու այնպիսի մի վայրից կին գտնել, որտեղ դեռ չէր հասել Սորիդայի ձվածինների մասին պատմությունները: Թե չէ, ով էր գժվել Ալվարեսի կին դառնալ՝ իմանալով, որ նորածին զավակին գրկելու փոխարեն մահվանն է փարվելու: 
Ալվարեսների ցեղում դեռ ոչ մի տղամարդ չէր սիրահարվել: Գիտեին, որ ամուսնությունն ավարտվելու է առաջին որդու ծնվելուն պես, ու առանձնապես չէին կապվում կնոջ հետ: Կինը նրանց համար ցեղ շարունակելու միջոց էր միայն: Ամուսնանում էին բնազդով, հաշվի չառնելով այն կորուստները, որոնք գերդաստանի չմարելու գինն էին: 
Երբ ծնվեց Դիեգոն, մայրը դեռ չէր մահացել, ու նա հասցրեց մի անգամ գրկել երեխային ու սառչող շուրթերով համբուրել նրա խոնավ ճակատը: Երբ մայրը մահացավ, երեխային չէին կարողանում պոկել գրկից, փոքրիկ Դիեգոն կառչել էր մոր ձեռքից ու անկուշտ հոտոտում էր նրան: Դիեգոյի հայրը մահվան մահճում հիշելու էր մեռած մոր մարմինը ագահաբար հոտոտող որդու փոքրիկ ռունգերն ու լայնացած բիբերը, նրան կառչած թմբլիկ մատները: 
Երեխաներին խնամելու համար Ալվարեսները միշտ սպասուհիներ էին պահում, որոնց պարտականությունների հիմնական մասը նաև երեխաների դաստիարակությունն ու կրթությունն էր, քանի որ հայրերը այնքան էին անընդունակ սիրելու, որ անգամ սեփական զավակների հետ զբաղվելն էին համարում ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ: Ալվարես տոհմի ժառանգները մեծանում էին սպասուհիների խնամքով ու հոգատարությամբ շրջապատված, սակայն, երբ գալիս էր օրն ու հերթական սպասուհին, չդիմանալով տան տղամարդկանց բռիությանն ու անվերջանալի ոտնձգություններին, հեռանում էր տնից, արցունքների մեջ կորած գրկելով փոքրիկ Ալվարեսներին, երեխաները սովորաբար ընդհանրապես ոչ մի զգացմունք չէին ունենում, իսկ հաջորդ օրն անգամ սպասուհու անունը հիշելու ի վիճակի չէին: 
Ի տարբերություն իր հարազատների, Դիեգոն արտակարգ էմոցիոնալ երեխա էր: Գյուղի պառավներն ասում էին, որ դրա պատճառը Դիեգոյի ռունգերում մնացած մոր հոտն էր, մոր կարոտն ու ջերմության պակասը: Միակ Ալվարեսն էր, ում երբևէ գրկել էր մայրը: Դիեգոյի հայրը՝ Խուանը, ով մի հսկա տղամարդ էր, նյարդայնանում էր որդու զգացմունքայնությունից ու հայրական ապտակներ դրոշմում երեխայի դեմքին այն սակավաթիվ րոպեների ընթացքում, որոնք բարեհաճում էր տրամադրել որդու հետ շփմանը: Սակայն ապտակներն անօգուտ էին, Դիեգոն նման չէր Ալվարեսներին, նա խուսափում էր մարդկանցից, կարող էր ժամերով նստել տան վերանդայում ու նայել գետից այն կողմ սարի գագաթի վրայով սահող ամպերին, սիրում էր ժամերով կորչել անտառում ու գալ միայն մթնշաղին՝ ժպտալով ողջունելով կատաղի տեսքով իրեն նայող հորն ու ներողություն հայցող հայացք գցելով սպասուհու վրա՝ կներես, որ ուշացա, հո քեզ չե՞ն նեղացրել:
Երբ մեռնում էր հերթական Ալվարեսը, նրա հետ միասին թաղում էին այն ձվի կճեպները, որոնց միջից նա դուրս էր եկել: Դրանք պահվում էին մառանում, որի դուռը միշտ կողպում էին, իրենք էլ չհասկանալով թե ինչու, ու որտեղ պատին փակցված հատուկ դարակներ էին սարքել ու ամեն դարակի վրա գրում էին ձվի «տիրոջ» անուն ազգանունը: Կճեպները, տարիների ընթացքում, մեծանում ու հաստանում էին, ու ինչքան երկար էր ապրում Ալվարեսը, այնքան մեծ էին լինում ձվի կճեպները: Ձուն միշտ այն չափի էր, որ կարող էր հեշտությամբ նորից իր մեջ առնել իրենից դուրս եկածին: 
Երբ մահացավ հայրը, Դիեգոն քսանմեկ տարեկան էր, ու իր ձեռքով հոր գերեզմանի մեջ շարեց ձվի կճեպները, եղավ առաջինը ցեղում, ով թաղման ժամանակ արտասվեց, ու նաև դարձավ վերջինն իր տոհմից, քանի որ երկու հորեղբայրներից մեկը զոհվել էր պատերազմում, իսկ մյուսին սպանել էին պանդոկում, ինչ-որ անիմաստ վեճի պատճառով: Հորեղբայրների երկու տղաներն էլ էին մահացել, մեկը՝ երբ դեռ շատ փոքր էր, կորել էր անտառում, մի քանի օր հետո նրա պատառոտված ու արյունոտ շորերն էին գտել ու պարզ էր դարձել, որ շնագայլերը կերել են տղային, իսկ մյուսը մեռել էր քնած ժամանակ, ոչ ոք էդպես էլ չէր իմացել, թե ինչու: 
Հոր մահից հետո ընկճված Դիեգոն ենթագիտակցորեն հասկացավ, որ իր տխրությունը փարատելու համար պետք է զբաղվել ինչ-որ բանով, ու սկսեց վերանորոգել իրենց տունը, որը միայն հրաշքով էր դեռ կանգուն մնում: Նա սպիտակեցրեց պատերը, նորոգեց տանիքը, բակում ծաղիկներ տնկեց, հնավաճառին նվիրեց իրենց հին կահույքն ու հորից մնացած վերջին գումարով գնեց նոր բազմոց ու հեռուստացույց: Տունը մաքրեց սարդոստայներից ու ամեն տեսակի բլոճներից, փորձեց ինչքան հնարավոր է հյուրընկալ դարձնել այն, պատերից իջեցրեց հորն ու պապերին պատկանող զենք ու զրահը, դրանց փոխարեն բնանկարներ փակցրեց: Սակայն, Սորիդայի բնակիչները, թեև սիրում էին Դիեգոյին, միևնույն է, շարունակում էին հեռու մնալ Ալվարեսների տնից, որովհետև համոզված էին, որ թե Դիեգոն, թե բոլոր Ալվարեսները և թե նրանց տունը անիծված են: 
Իր միայնության երկարատև ժամերի ընթացքում երիտասարդ Ալվարեսը փորձում էր հասկանալ, թե ինչու էր իր կյանքն էդպես ստացվել, ինչու, նման չլինելով մնացածներին, ինքը նաև նման չէր սեփական ընտանիքին, սակայն, նման հարցերի պատասխանները դեռ ոչ ոք չի գտել, ուր մնաց թե Սորիդայի ծայրում, անտառի փեշին ծվարած տնակի բնակիչը գտներ: 
Դիեգոն քսաներկու տարեկան էր, երբ Սորիդայի փողոցներից մեկով անցնելիս անկյունից իր դիմաց անսպասելի դուրս եկավ մի աղջիկ, ով վախից ու հանկարծակի գալուց կորցրեց հավասարակշռությունն ու եթե Դիեգոն նրան չգրկեր, աղջիկն իր ամառային գրեթե թափանցիկ զգեստով ընկնելու էր ջրափոսը: Տղայի շունչը սկսեց կտրվել, նա ասես նորից զգար իրեն գրկած սառչող մոր ջերմությունը: Աղջիկը վախեցած ու զարմացած մի պահ նայեց Դիեգոյին, ապա հետ հրեց նրան: Դիեգոն երևի տեղում մեռներ իրեն այրող անծանոթ զգացողություններից ու հուսահատությունից, որ նա հիմա կգնա ու էլ երբեք ինքն աղջկան չի տեսնի, եթե, մի քանի քայլ հեռանալով՝ աղջիկը չշրջվեր ու չարաճճի չժպտար:  
Նրա անունը Կլեմենտա էր, նա եկել էր Սորիդա հարևան քաղաքից, ու մի քանի շաբաթ մնալու էր տատիկի տանը, մինչ համալսարանում դասերի սկսվելը: Դիեգոն սիրահարվել էր խելագարի պես: Նա ամեն օր հյուր էր գնում Կլեմենտային, նրան նվիրում իր բակում աճած ամենագեղեցիկ ծաղիկները, կիթառ էր նվագում Կլեմենտայի ու իր տատիկի համար,  երեկոյան միասին թեյ էին խմում ու վայելում տատիկի թխած խմորեղենը, հետո գնում պատշգամբ ու նայում աստղերին՝ խոսելով այն հիանալի անհեթեթություններից, որոնք ապակոդավորելիս միայն մի բան էր ստացվում՝ գժվում եմ քո համար: Կլեմենտան նույնպես անտարբեր չէր Դիեգոյի հանդեպ: Ալվարեսները միշտ էլ աչքի էին ընկել իրենց ֆիզիկական ուժով ու գեղեցկությամբ, իսկ Դիեգոն, ունենալով տիպիկ տղամարդկային գեղեցկություն, միաժամանակ կատվի ձագի պես քնքուշ էր ու կարողանում էր զվարճացնել աղջկան: 
Դիեգոյի բախտը բերել էր, որ տատիկը տնից դուրս չէր գալիս ու չէր շփվում հարևանների հետ. նա չգիտեր Ալվարեսների մասին, թե չէ խմորեղեն հյուրասիրելու փոխարեն ավելը կջարդեր թոռնիկի հետևից քարշ եկող թխամորթ ու վառվռուն աչքերով ջահելի գլխին: Մնացել էր երկու օր, որից հետո Կլեմենտան պետք է վերադառնար տուն՝ ծնողների մոտ: Այդ երեկո պատշգամբից չէին լսվում երիտասարդների ծիծաղն ու կատակները: Ներսում, թեյի բաժակները լվանալով, տատիկը քթի տակ ժպտում էր ու մրթմրթում՝ մի դրանց տես, մեծացել են: 
Երբ տղան պատրաստվում էր գնալ, Կլեմենտան նրա ձեռքը մի թղթի կտոր խցկեց այնպես, որ տատիկը չտեսնի, ու արագ դուռը փակեց տղայի հետևից: «Ժամը մեկին կգա՞ս», գրված էր ճմրթված թղթիկի վրա, որը ցնցվում էր Դիեգոյի դողացող մատներում: 
Տասներկուսից սկսած նա թափառում էր Կլեմենտայի տատիկի տան մոտակայքում՝ անընդհատ նայելով պատուհանին, սպասելով, թե երբ կհանգցնեն լույսը: Երբ լույսերը ի վերջո հանգան, նա, վախից ու ինքն էլ չիմանալով ինչից դողալով, մոտեցավ դռանը, որը անմիջապես բացվեց, ու Կլեմենտան, տղայի ձեռքից բռնելով, նրան քարշ տվեց իր սենյակ: Այնտեղ, մթության մեջ, Դիեգոն դարձավ միակն Ալվարեսներից, ով ոչ թե տիրեց կնոջը, այլ նրա հետ սեր արեց: Զսպված հառաչանքները կախվել էին օդում, նրանք իրար սիրում էին այնպես, ինչպես սիրում են առաջին անգամ, երբ չգիտես ոչինչ, երբ ուղեղդ չի լցվել ուրիշների ու քո սեփական փորձի մասին հիշողություններով, երբ սիրում ես խարխափելով, կույրի պես, առանց հասկանալու, թե ինչ ես անում: Երբ հազարավոր համբույրներից, փաղաքշանքներից ու շշունջներից հետո Կլեմենտան փաթաթվեց քրտինքի մեջ կորած Դիեգոյին, երբ նրանց սրտի զարկերը հանգստացան, երկուսի համար էլ պարզ դարձավ, որ առանց իրար ապրել չեն կարող ու չեն ուզում: 
Նրանք շուտով ամուսնացան, ու Կլեմենտան տեղափոխվեց Դիեգոյի տուն: Նրանք երջանիկ էին, ինչպես երջանիկ են լինում սիրահարները, երբ նրանց ոչ ոք չի խանգարում ու միակ զբաղմունքը իրար սիրելն է լինում: Երբ բանականության հերթական մթագնումից հետո նրանք շնչասպառ ընկնում էին անկողնուն, Դիեգոն մտքում աղոթում էր՝ խնդրում եմ, չհղիանաս, աղաչում եմ... Կնոջը իր ընտանիքի պատուհասի մասին պատմել չէր կարողանում, հասկանում էր, որ դա պետք է արած լիներ ամուսնությունից առաջ, բայց համարձակությունը չէր բավականացրել, ու եթե հույս կար, որ այն ժամանակ միգուցե աղջիկն այնուամենայնիվ կմնար իր հետ, հիմա արդեն վստահ էր, որ հենց պատմի, Կլեմենտան կհեռանա իրենից: 
Եվ այնուամենայնիվ եկավ այդ օրը, Կլեմենտան մի օր դիմավորեց ամուսնուն սովորականից ավելի ուրախ ու խնդրեց, որ աչքերը փակի: Դիեգոն փակեց աչքերն ու շուրթերը պարզեց համբույրի համար, սակայն Կլեմենտան չհամբուրեց, այլ նրա ձեռքը վերցնելով այն դրեց իր որովայնին: Դիեգոյի ծնկները ծալվեցին:

*****

Դիեգոն իջել էր մառան ու ցեմենտով իրար էր կպցնում ձվի կճեպները: Վերևում, իր հորական տան ննջասենյակներից մեկում մի քանի ժամ հետո լույս աշխարհ էր գալու նրա որդին՝ Ալվարեսների վերջին շառավիղը: Երկունքի ցավերի մեջ գալարվող կնոջ ճիչերից սարսռում էր, ձեռքերը դողում էին, ճակատին քրտինքի մեծ կաթիլներ էին գոյացել ու քունքի մոտից հոսում էին դեպի վիզը: Նա արագ-արագ իրար վրա էր հավաքում ձուն, որոշել էր մտնել ձվի մեջ ու մեռնել այնտեղ, ինքն իրեն փակել դրա մեջ ու մի քանի ժամ հետո օդի պակասից շնչահեղձ լինել: Մնացել էր երկու կտոր: Մեկն էլ կպցրեց, հետո մյուսը վերցրեց, մտավ ձվի մեջ ու ուզում էր վերջին կտորն էլ ներսից ամրացնել, երբ լսեց ինչ-որ մեկի ոտնաձայնը: «Պառավներն են գալիս»,- մտածեց նա,- «ուզում են ասել, որ իմ Կլեմենտան արդեն չկա...» ու փակեց վերջին կտորը: Դրսից լսվեց տարեց կնոջ ձայնը.
-Դիեգո՜, դե ուր ես կորել, դուրս արի այ տղա, աղջիկ ես ունեցել, սիրուն, քաղցր աղջիկ, գնա գրկիր կնոջդ ու զավակիդ, նրանք անհամբեր քեզ են սպասում:

----------

Arpine (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (18.04.2013), Enna Adoly (17.04.2013), impression (16.04.2013), keyboard (19.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Moonwalker (20.04.2013), Ruby Rue (16.04.2013), Sagittarius (21.04.2013), Sambitbaba (16.04.2013), Smokie (17.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Tiger29 (19.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Անջրպետ (17.05.2013), Արևանուռ (16.04.2013), Հայկօ (19.04.2013), մարիօ (16.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.04.2013), Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013), Տրիբուն (17.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*4-րդ տարբերակ

Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը*

       Տամիբեում խառնաշփոթ էր: Հասած ցորենի դաշտում դարձյալ գայլերի ոհմակի զոհ էին դարձել մի քանի տամիբեցի հնձվորներ: Ոչ մեկին չէր հաջողվել փրկվել. այս անգամ մի ընտանիքից երեք զոհ կար՝  հայրն իր երկու որդիներով, մի քանի երիտասարդներ ու մի քանի տարեց տղամարդիք: Լուրը մի կին էր բերել, որ դաշտ հաց էր տարել ամուսնու համար, ու տեսել էր նրանց բզկտված, մասնատված մարմինները: Նա խելագարի նման   վազում էր Տամիբեի փողոցներով, քաշքշում իր իսկ մազերը ու անհասկանալի աղաղակում էր: Ամեն կողմից լսվում էին բղավոցներ, վախեցած ճիչեր:
     Այդ օրը մի քանի տասնյակ ընտանիքներ լքեցին Տամիբեն
        Վերջին երկու տարիներին Տամիբեի բնակչությունը ապրում էր սարսափի մեջ: Անընդհատ ենթարկվում էր հարձակումների մարդակեր գայլերի  կողմից: Նրանք հարձակվում էին ոհմակներով ու խուճապի ժամանակ հասցնում էին մի քանի մարդու կյանք խլել:  Փրկվելու հնարավորություն չկար: Անպաշտպան վիճակը բնակչությանը հասցրել էր ծայրահեղ հուսահատության, մանավանդ, որ հարևան երկրներն էլ  էին ներխուժում, թալանում, սպանում, գերի տանում ու գերիներին վաճառում ստրկության: 
      Մարդիկ հոգնել էին իրենց անզորությունից և աստիճանաբար հեռանում էին, լքելով իրենց բնակավայրը: Բարձում էին սայլերին իրենց աղքատիկ ունեցվածքը, վերցնում երեխաներին ու ընկնում ճանապարհ, անվտանգ կյանք փնտրելու հույսով: 

    Տարիների ընթացքում Տամիբեն դատարկվեց: Մնաց միայն մի ծերունի, որ կորցրել էր ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամներին: Կինը վաղուց էր մահացել, որդուն գայլերն էին կերել, իսկ աղջկան թալանչիները մի քանի այլ կանանց հետ գերության էին տարել: Վերջին հեռացող ընտանիքը  առաջարկեց  ծերունուն իրենց հետ դուրս գալ Տամիբեից, բայց  նա հրաժարվեց, վաղուց  հաշտվել էր   ճակատագրի հետ ու սպասում էր մահվանը՝. «ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե որտեղ կմեռնեմ »,-  մտածում էր նա:  

** * **

           Արթնացավ գայլերի ոռնոցից: Ձայներն այնքան մոտիկից էին լսվում, որ նրան թվաց, թե տուն են մտել: Մեջքը մի կերպ ուղղելով, աչքերը տրորելով վեր կացավ, վառեց պատից կախված ջահը, լուսավորելով գիշերվա մթությունից ու գայլերի ոռնոցից սարսափ առաջացնող մութ սենյակը՝  գնաց մյուս սենյակները ստուգելու: Տանը գայլեր չկային: Ջահը մոտեցրեց պատուհանին, դուրս նայեց, տեսավ, թե ինչպես էին մի քանի տասնյակ գայլեր շրջապատել  խրճիթը: Զարմանալի էր, բայց կենդանիները հանկարծ սկսեցին ետ – ետ գնալ:  Ծերունին ոչինչ չհասկացավ  կատարվածից, գնաց ստուգեց դռան փականը, տեսավ, որ փակ է, զարմացած վերադարձավ,  հանգցրեց ջահն ու պառկեց: Քնել չէր կարողանում: Մտքից դուրս չէր գալիս, թե ինչպես էին գայլերը ետ -  ետ գնում:  «Ինչու՞ ետ գնացին» - հարցնում էր ծերուկն ինքն իրեն,  բայց պատասխանը չէր գտնում:
          Առավոտյան սովորականից ուշ արթնացավ, լուսադեմին էր քնել: Անկողնուց վեր կացավ ու առաջին հերթին մոտեցավ պատուհանին: ՈՒշադիր նայեց տան բոլորը, հեռվում գտնվող ամեն մի ծառի ու թփի քամուց օրորվելը, համոզվելով, որ գայլերը գնացել են, գնաց  հագնվելու: Ծխամորճը  թութուն լցրեց, վառեց ու  մի քանի ծուխ քաշելուց հետո գնաց խոհանոց: Դարակներում ուտելու բան էր փնտրում, բայց ոչինչ չկար,  դատարկ էին: Որոշեց գնալ դաշտ, մի քիչ  ցորեն հնձել, բերել: Այս տարվա բերքը այդպես էլ մնացել էր. գայլերի հարձակումները այնքան  էին շատացել, որ ոչ ոք չէր համարձակվել հունձ անել: Բերքն այդպես էլ թողնելով անհավաք՝ փախել էին, միայն թե ազատվեն պատուհաս դարձած վտանգներից:
            Ծերունին վերցրեց գերանդին, սրեց, սրաքարը դրեց գրպանը: Քթի տակ քմծիծաղեց: Նա հասկանում էր գայլերին, քանի որ նրանց նման ինքն էլ սոված էր: Ախոռից հանեց ձիուն, կապեց սայլին, գերանդին դրեց սայլի մեջ ու քշեց դեպի ցորենի արտերը: 
         Տարիքն իրենն զգացնել տվեց: Մի քանի մետր հնձելուց  հետո հոգնեց: Նստեց հնձած հասկերի վրա, վաղուց արդեն մաշված տաբատի գրպանից հանեց թութունը, լցրեց ծխամորճն ու վառեց: Հանկարծ լսվեց ձիու անհանգիստ  խրխնջոցը: Շուռ եկավ, տեսավ գայլերն են մոտենում:  Ծերունին խուճապահար վեր կացավ նստած տեղից ու չնկատեց, թե ինչպես ձեռքից կրակն ընկավ չոր հասկերի վրա: Կրակն ակնթարթորեն բռնկվեց ու արագ տարածվեց: Նա մտովի հրաժեշտ տվեց իր առանց այդ էլ անիմաստ գոյությանը: Բայց տեսավ, որ կրակի վառվելուց հետո գայլերը սկսեցին նահանջել: Խորը շունչ քաշեց անսպասելի փրկվելու համար, ու հասկացավ, որ գայլերը վախենում են կրակից:
        Գայլերին  կարելի է կրակո՜վ ետ վանել: Ահա՜  թե ինչն էր պատճառը, որ գիշերը գազանները ետ-ետ էին գնում,- մտորում էր նա:
         Կրակը սկսեց հանգցնել, երբ գայլերն արդեն շատ էին հեռացել:  Հավաքեց մնացած չայրված հասկերը, լցրեց սայլն ու տուն եկավ: Կատարվածը դեռ մտքից դուրս չէր գալիս: Նա գտել էր գայլերի դեմ պայքարելու միջոցը:

        Հաջորդ մի քանի օրերին  նա տանջվում էր մի այնպիսի կրակ ստանալու մոլուցքով, որը պարսպի նման կշրջապատեր Տամիբեն,  չէր հանգչի  ու ոչ էլ առաջ կգնար, կպաշտպաներ գայլերից ու հարևան թալանչի երկրների հարձակումներից: Ծերունուն հաջողվեց ստանալ այդպիսի կրակ , երբ նրան խառնեց իր ատելությամբ լցված հիշողությունները՝ գայլերի հարձակումները,  հարևան  երկրների վայրագություններն ու թալանը ու իր ծերունական հայհոյանքները նրանց հասցեին: Հիշեց, թե ինչպես էին մարդիկ լքում իրենց բնակավայրը: Ափսոսաց, որ այն ժամանակ չգիտեր գայլերի ու թալանչիների դեմ պայքարելու միջոցի մասին, ու մարդիկ ստիպված էին հեռանալ Տամիբեից:
        Մի օր կվերադառնան, հավատում էր նա:
      - Միայն իմ ժողովուրդը կկարողանա անցնել քո միջով,  ու ոչ մի օտարախոս  մարդ չի կարողանա ոտք դնել Տամիբե,- ծերունին հիշեց իր գերության մեջ գտնվող աղջկան, ու կրակին կրկնակի ատելություն ավելացրեց օտար ազգերի հանդեպ:
          Հաջորդ օրը նա ամբողջ Տամիբեի տարածքը պատեց կրակե պարսպով: Դեղին կրակե օղակը իր ներսն էր առել Տամիբեն: Նրա բարձրությունը  անցնում էր քարե պարիսպների բարձրությունից, բայց չէր տարածվում ու չէր հանգչում: Ծերունին տեսնելով կրակի հզորությունը համոզվեց,  որ Տամիբեին այլևս ոչ մի վտանգ չի սպառնում, հանգիստ վերադարձավ իր խրճիթը:
          Չէր հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ երբ էր Տամիբեն այսքան խաղաղ եղել: 
          Առաջին անգամ, երկար տարիներ անց, ծերունին խաղաղ քնեց: Նրան էլ չարթնացրեցին գայլերի ոռնոցները: Նրանք Տամիբեից դուրս էին մնացել:

** * **

              Ժամանակն անցնում էր, ու ամբողջ Տամիբեում ծերունին մենակ էր ապրում: Կորցրել էր ժամանակի զգացողությունը: Նրա համար ամեն օրն այսօր էր, առանց ամսաթվի ու տարեթվի: Արթնանում էր, շրջում Տամիբեի դատարկ փողոցներով, հիշում ամեն տան բնակիչներին, թե՛  մեծերին թե՛փոքրերին, նրանց հետ մտովի զրուցում  ու անցնում առաջ: Սպասում էր:       
          Մի բան անելու համար օրական գնում էր ցորենի արտերը, մի քիչ հնձում, բարձում  սայլը ու վերադառնում իր հարազատ գյուղը, ուր իրեն սպասում էր միակ ճրագավոր խրճիթը: Նրա անիմաստ կյանքը իմաստավորվել էր, լցվել  հավատով ու սպասումով: Ծխամորճը  լցնում էր թութունով,  ժամերով նստում  դռան շեմին ու ծխում, ծխի մեջ կորցնելով իր մենության դառը զգացողությունը, ամեն ծուխ քաշելուց այրելով ներսում արմատակալած ցավը ու սպիտակ ծխի մեջ որսալով հավատի քաղցր  բուրմունքը. « մի օր մարդիկ ետ կդառնան» : 
        Տարիներն անցնում էին օրերով,  տասնամյակներով, հարյուրամյակներով: Միայն երբեմն լսվում էին Տամիբեի պարիսպներից դուրս գայլերի ոռնոցներ, որոնք գալիս էին պարիսպների մոտ, պտտվում, փորձում ներխուժել , բայց կրակի հավատարիմ լեզվակները նրանց այրում էր իրենց երկնագույն բոցերում: Սովորաբար այն դեղնավուն էր ու երկնագույն կրակ տեսնելիս ծերունին հասկանում էր, որ կրակը ոչնչացնում է հերթական գայլին, կամ թշնամուն: Նա հավատում էր, որ կգա մի օր, երբ կբացի Տամիբեի դարպասները ու ներս կգան Տամիբեն լքած երբեմնի ընտանիքները: 

** *  **

          Արթնացավ աղմուկից: Տամիբեի մուտքի դարպասներն էին ծեծում: Մարդկային ձայներ էին լսվում: Վերադարձել են, պայծառացավ ծերունու միտքը: Վերջին անգամ չէր հիշում, թե երբ էր այսքան արագ հագնվել: ՈՒրախությունից իրեն կորցրած դուրս վազեց: Հասավ Տամիբեն պաշտպանող իր հավատարիմ կրակին, անցավ այն` առանց վառվելու, կարծես ոչ էլ կրակ կար, մոտեցավ դարպասներին: Ճռնչացին դարերով կողպված փականներն ու դարպասները բացվեցին կրնկի վրա: Հազարավոր մարդիկ էին եկել ձիերով, սայլերով, երեխաներով: ՈՒրախացավ: Վերջապես Տամիբեում էլ կյանք կլինի:
  - Բարի գալու՜ստ,- գլխարկը հանեց, թափահարելով երջանիկ ողջունեց հավաքված հազարավոր մարդկանց ծերունին:
    Մարդիկ իրար նայեցին հարցական հայացքներով: Հավաքվածների միջից  մի քանի ձայն պատասխանեցին.
  - Ողջու՜յն:
  - Տամիբեն գայլերից ազատագրված է,-  դիմեց ժողովրդին ծերունին,- թալանչիներից նույնպես: Տամիբեն հիմա միայն տամիբեցիներինն է, ոչ մի վտանգ այլևս չի սպառնում: Նրան  պաշտպանում է Տամիբեի կրակը, որի հետ խոսելով պետք է ներս մտնեք, օտարներին նա ներս չի թողնի: Ինչքան թալանեցին ու սպանեցին՝ բավակա՛ն է: Եկե՛ք իմ ետևից,- ասաց ծերունին ու անցավ կրակի միջով:
    Անհամբեր ամբոխը ներխուժեց դարպասներից ներս: 
     Ծերունին ցնցվեց  անմարդկային ճիչերց:
    Նրա աչքի առաջ հազարավոր մարդիկ էին այրվում:

    Տամիբեի լեզուն չիմանալու պատճառով բոլոր օտարախոսները կրակի բաժին էին դառնում: Ետևից եկողներին չէր երևում ինչ է կատարվում կրակից այս կողմ, նրանց հասանելի չէր  վառվող մարդկանց ձայները:
    Ծերունին այլևս ոչինչ անել չէր կարող,: Նա Կրակին այդպիսին էր ստեղծել, այդպես էր պատկերացրել Տամիբեի փրկությունը:

      Միայն մի քանի կին ու տղամարդ ողջ մնացին, ովքեր պահպանել  էին Տամիբեի հարազատ լեզուն: ՈՒ  միայն նրանց հաջողվեց անցնել կրակե անջրպետը:
     Ծերունին դանդաղ նստեց պարսպի հիմնաքարին: 
     Նրա աչքերից արտասուքի շիթեր էին թափվում, Տամիբեն կրկին բնակեցված տեսնելու երջանկությունից կարկամել էր լեզուն: Փորձեց վառել ծխամորճը, ոչ մի կերպ չհաջողվեց.  մատներում այլևս ուժ չկար: Անզորությունից ձեռքերն իջեցրեց ու  մեջքով հենվեց պարսպին:  
      Տղամարդկանցից մեկը մոտեցավ, որ օգնի ծերունուն տեղից բարձրանալ, բայց նա աչքերը հառած կրակին՝  անշարժացել  էր:

----------

Alphaone (16.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (17.04.2013), Sambitbaba (16.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Արևանուռ (16.04.2013), Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*5-րդ տարբերակ

Ածելիավոր*

Երկսայր մկրատն ընկած էր սենյակի փոշոտ հատակին: Երկու ծայրերն էլ ժանգոտ էին: Դեպի սենյակի ելքն ուղղված ծայրին մի երկու կաթիլ արյուն կար: Սեղանի տակ դրված հաստափոր գրքերը ծածկված էին դեղնավուն կտորով: Սենյակից եռացրած սպիրտի հոտ էր գալիս: Երկու ոտքեր առանց դադարի ցնցվում էին: Դրանից զսպանակների ձայն էր գալիս: Կտկտոց: Աթոռին նստած էր ինքը՝ ածելիով մարդը: Մեջքը կոր էր: Երկու թիակներն էլ դուրս էին թռել: Վզի հետևում կոշտուկներ կային: Ձեռքին ածելիներն էին: Սենյակում ոչ-ոք չկար: Միայն Ածելիավորն էր: Սեղանին խոհանոցային դանակներ էին: Դանակներից մի երկուսի վրա հացի փշրանքներ կային: Ածելիավորը երբեք չէր օգտագործում դանակներ: Նրան բավարարում էր մկրատի երկսայրությունը: Հետո, երբ մկրատները ժանգոտեցին, նա որոշեց ածելիներով յոլա գնալ:
Նա վերցրեց հատակին ընկած մկրատը: Խնամքով մաքրեց երեք կաթիլ արյունն ու դրեց դանակների կողքին: Սեղանն ամբողջությամբ քերծված էր: Նա միշտ ստիպված էր լինում սեղանի վրա փորձարկել ածելիները, քանի որ ուրիշ հարմարանք չկար: Իսկ հատակը վաղուց անպիտան էր դարձել: Սեղանի ծայրին ասեղներ ու քորոցներն էին: Դրանք էլ երբեք նա չէր օգտագործում: Ասեղների մեջ սպիտակ թելեր կային: Թելերն իրեն հիշեցնում էին մայրիկի պատրաստած բլիթները: Համեղ բլիթներ էին, բայց սարսափելի աղի: Քորոցների գլուխները տարբեր գույների էին: Սենյակն էլ դատարկ էր: Ներսում միայն Ածելիավորն էր: Մկրատն էլ հատակին ընկած էր՝ վրան մի երկու կաթիլ արյուն: Ածելիավորը բարձրացրեց գլուխը: Դեմքը ծամածռված էր: Բերանի ծայրերից անգույն հեղուկ էր հոսում: Դեն նետեց ածելիները: Վերցրեց մկրատն ու սրբեց արյունը: Դուռը բացվեց: Ներս մտավ սևամազ մի արարած: Վախեցած էր:
-Եկա՞ր:
Ածելիավորը նայեց Սևամազին: Արարածը հատակից վերցրեց մկրատն ու դրեց սեղանին: Հետո պտտվեց սենյակով մեկ: Ածելիավորը մաքրեց արյունն ու բարձրացավ աթոռից:
-Ու՞ր են ածելիներդ,- հարցրեց Սևամազը
-Սեղանին են: Այսօր էլ ոչինչ չստացվեց:
-Իսկ մկրա՞տը
-Գրողը տանի դրան
Ածելիավորը սկսեց անհանգիստ շարժումներ անել:
-Նորից նույն գործի վրա՞ ես,- կրկին հարցրեց Սևամազը
Ածելիավորը չպատասխանեց: Հետո ասաց.
-Ինձ պետք է ևս մի լիտր
-Նորից ե՞ս
-Հա
Սևամազի աչքերը կարմրեցին:
-Դա հաճելի չէ՞,- հարցրեց Ածելիավորը
-Երբեմն ցավոտ է: Ախր դու որտեղից կիմանաս: Էդ անտեր ածելիներդ:
-Պետք է: Իսկ ես չունեմ:
-Այն տղային օգտագործիր
-Ջո՞նիին: Նա դեռ ինձ պետք է:
Սևամազը չխոսեց: Ածելիավորը սկսեց նորից սեղանը քերծել: Ածելիները ձեռքերի մեջ կոտրվում էին, մի քանիսն էլ այս ու այն կողմ էին ընկնում: Սեղանի ոտքերը շարժվում էին: Սեղանից եկող ձայնն ազդում էր Սևամազի նյարդերի վրա: Ածելիավորը նորից ցնցում էր ոտքերը, իսկ ածելիները մեկը մյուսի հետևից դուրս էին թռչում: Սևամազը հավաքում էր դրանք հատակից ու նորից տալիս էր Ածելիավորին:
-Բավակա´ն է: Մի´ ձգիր: 
Ոտքերը դադարեցին ցնցվել: Ածելիավորը զգուշությամբ բռնեց ածելիներից մեկը: Սենյակում անմարդկային ծղրտոց լսվեց: Սեղանին դրված մի քանի բաժակներ լցվեցին կարմիրով: Մի քանի կաթիլ ընկան դանակների վրա: Ածելիավորը սրբեց դանակների արյունը, դրանց հետ միասին նաև հացի փշրանքները: Սևամազը կուչ էր եկել սենյակի ծայրում: Ածելիավորն իր գործով էր զբաղված: Սևամազն անձայն հեկեկում էր: Ածելիավորը եղունգներով սեղանին էր խզբզում: Սևամազը լռեց:
-Սա վերջի՞նն է,- հարցրեց
-Երևի: Եթե այն գրողի տարած շունը չլիներ:
Սենյակից շան հաչոց լսվեց: Ածելիավորը վերցրեց ածելիներից մեկը և հարձակվեց շան վրա: Սենյակում արյան հոտ տարածվեց և մի բրդոտ գլուխ գլորվեց հատակով մեկ:
-Շու՞նը
-Հա, շուռ էր տվել ապակե բաժակը: Արյունը թափվել էր: Նորից պակասել էր: Զզվելի շան գլուխը:
Սևամազն անթարթ նայում էր այն կետին, ուր քիչ առաջ շունն էր:
-Ես չեմ կարողանում-, գոռաց Ածելիավորը,- այս ամենն ապարդյուն է, ոչինչ չի ստացվում: Մկրա˜տը, տեսնու՞մ ես, նորից հատակին է: Զզվելի´, զզվելի´ ածելիներ:
Սենյակից լսվեց լացող երեխայի ձայն:
-	Կտրի´ր դրա ձայնը

Ոտքերը նորից ցնցվեցին: Ածելիները դուրս թռան ձեռքերից ու լսվեց մանկական ծղրտոց:
Սևամազը դեռ սենյակի ծայրում էր
-Ի՞նչ ես անում այդտեղ կուչ եկած,- հարցրեց Ածելիավորը:
Սևամազը չէր խոսում:
-Դե լավ, այսօր այդքան էլ չեմ ցավեցրել, գրողը ձեզ տանի, ինձ պե´տք է դա, ավելի´, քանի ձեզ: Ինչպե˜ս չեք հասկանում:
Ածելիավորը վերցրեց ածելին, մոտեցավ Սևամազին: Ձեռքերի մեջ սեղմեց այն: Հետո բացեց ափը:
-Տեսնու՞մ ես: Չկա
Սևամազը մոտեցավ սեղանին: Վերցրեց փոշոտ մի տուփ: Բացեց այն: Տուփի մեջ սև մազիկներ կային:
-Թարթիչներ են,- արագ վրա տվեց Ածելիավորը
-Սրա՞նք ինչ ես անում
-Լրացնում են
-Լիտրե՞րդ
-Չես կարող ասել
Սևամազը փակեց տուփը:
-Մազեր հարկավո՞ր չեն
-Գրողը տանի դրանց
-Բայց ինչու՞
-Մազե՞րն ինչ եմ անում: Այ իսկ թարթիչները… լիտրերով…հասկանու՞մ ես
-Չէ´
-Լռի´ր
-Ինչու՞ ես Ջոնիին խնայում
-Թարթիչները նրանն են
-Իսկ արյու՞նը
-Ես Ջոնիին տեսա լոգարանում: Մերկ: Ածելիները դողացին… դե չկարողացա
Սենյակ մտավ տասներեքամյա կարճահասակ մի տղա: Մոտեցավ Ածելիավորին:
-Թարթիչները… Վերադարձրու´
-Կորի գրողի ծոցը
-Թարթիչներն իմն են: Տուփն էլ: Հասկացա՞ր: Հիշու՞մ ես թելերը, հացի փշրանքները:
Ածելիավորն ընկավ աթոռին: Ջոնին քայլում էր սենյակով մեկ:
-Ինչու՞ լոգարան եկար:
Ածելիով մարդը լուռ էր: Ջոնին հանկարծ նկատեց սենյակի անկյունում կուչ եկած Սևամազին:
-Սա նորի՞ց այստեղ է
Մոտեցավ նրան: Սևամազը ցնցվեց:
-Արի այստեղ: Հանգի´ստ թող նրան,- գոռաց Ածելիավորը:
Ջոնին անթարթ նայում էր Սևամազին:
-Ես քեզ պետք չէի՞
Սևամազը վայրի շարժումներ էր անում
-Պատասխանիր, ես քեզ պետք չէի՞
-Հանգի´ստ թող նրան,- նորից գոռաց Ածելիավորը:
Ջոնին մոտեցավ սեղանին: Վերցրեց դանակներից մեկը:
-Իսկ ու՞ր են փշրանքները
-Չկան: Մաքրվել են:
-Ինչու՞
-Գրողը տանի, հիմար հարցեր ես տալիս:
Ջոնին վերցրեց ասեղները:
-Դիր տե´ղը- գոռաց Ածելիավորը
Ջոնին սպիտակ թելերն առանձնացրեց ասեղներից: Ածելիավորը սուր ձայն արձակեց:
-Ի՞նչ ես անում:
-Սսս, սրանք հետս կվերցնեմ: Դեմ չես, չէ՞
-Թելե՞րն ինչ ես անում
-Իսկ դու արյու՞նն ինչ ես անում… մեկ է, նույնն ես, նույն ածելին: Իսկ թելերն ինձ մայրիկիս են հիշեցնում: Նա բլիթներ էր պատրաստում: Համեղ էին, բայց չափից դուրս աղի: Նա բլիթները թելերով էր պատրաստում: Իսկ մենք ոչինչ չէինք զգում: Մի անգամ էլ թելերի փոխարեն ասեղներ էր լցրել: Երևի սխալմամբ… չգիտեմ… Դու հիշում ես, չէ՞
-Ձայնդ կտրի´ր, Ջոնի
-Բայց ինչու՞
-Դու ամեն ինչ կփչացնես: Ջոնի, տես, մնացել է ընդամենը մի բաժակ: Հասկանու՞մ ես: Տուր թարթիչները
-Դրանք էլ չկան: Վառվել են: Լոգարանում: Ինչ է, մոռացե՞լ ես:
Ջոնին վերցրեց ածելիներն ու մոտեցավ Սևամազին:
-Դու սրանք մոռացել էիր լոգարանում: Երևի սխալմամբ
-Հանգիստ թող, գնա´
-Չէէ… Ինչի՞ համար էին ասեղները: Պատասխանի´ր
-Ես քեզ ատում էի: Ես քեզ միշտ եմ ատել: Դու ինձ համար ոչինչ էիր: Դու ինձ պետք չէիր:
-Ինչի համար էին թելերն, ասա´
-Ինչ է, դու դեռ չե՞ս գուշակել: Մի՞թե լոգարանում չհասկացար, թե ինչու
-Լռիր,- գոռաց Ջոնին:
Սևամազն ընկավ հատակին՝ մի սարսափելի ձայն արձակելով:
-Իսկ այն դատարկ բաժակը,- հարցրեց Ջոնին
-Դու ինձ կօգնես չէ՞,- ասաց Ածելիավորը
Ջոնին ծիծաղեց:
-Ե՞ս: Ախր դու չգիտես: Տուր ածելիներիցդ մեկը: Դու պետք է համոզվես:
Ածելիավորը տվեց նրան ամենասուրը: Ջոնին ձեռքի մեջ սեղմեց ածելին: Հետո բացեց ափը:
-Տեսնու՞մ ես: Ես էլ չունեմ: Չկա: Այդ զզվելի թելերը…
-Չի կարող պատահել
-Հիմա դու կորած ես: Ածելիի´ կտոր:
Ջոնին հարվածեց սեղանին: Ապակե բաժակները թափվեցին: Կարմիրն էլ հետը: Ածելիավորը սարսափից քարացավ:
-Ի՞նչ արեցիր…
Սենյակից դուրս ջրի ձայն լսվեց:
-Ջոնի,- լսվեց մի ծանոթ ձայն:
-Պիտի գնամ: Կանչում է: Կգաս: Ես նորից մերկ կլինեմ: Ածելիները կդողան: Հասկացա՞ր:
Ջոնին դուրս եկավ սենյակից: Ածելիավորը նայեց կոտրված բաժակներին: Հետո նայեց դռանը: Սպասում էր: Մի քանի րոպեից լսվեց Ջոնիի ձայնը: Ածելիավորը դուրս եկավ դռնից: Սենյակից եռացող սպիրտի հոտ էր գալիս…

*****

Սեղանին դանակներ էին, ասեղներ ու կարմիրով լցված բաժակներ: Սենյակում էլ ոչ ոք չկար: Միայն ածելիավորն էր: Մեջքը կոր էր: Թիակներն էլ դուրս էին ընկած: Սեղանն էր քերծում: Ոտքերն էլ ցնցվում էին: Հատակին էլ ընկած էր երկսայր մի մկրատ՝ վրան մի երկու կաթիլ արյուն:

*****

Սենյակի դուռը բացվեց: Ներս մտավ սևամազ մի արարած…

----------

Moonwalker (20.04.2013), Rhayader (17.04.2013), Ruby Rue (18.04.2013), Sambitbaba (19.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013), մարիօ (18.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*6-րդ տարբերակ

Վառվող երազանքի փայլը*



-Մարդ կա հրեշտակ է,մարդ կա հրեշ,մարդ էլ կա դատարկ է- 
Եթե ուզում ես հրեշտակ դառնալ՝ 
Պետք է սովորես օգնել ուրիշին՝ 
Ձեռք մեկնելով ամեն ընկածին,
Ու սիրես անկեղծ մի փխրուն սիրով,
Որ վարակում է գինու պես արագ. 
Կյանք տաս ուրիշին Ու փրկես մարդուն, 
Որ պիտի կորչի կյանքի անդունդում...
Նվիրում եմ բոլոր երազող մարդկանց... 
Աշխարհում կան շատ փոքրիկ ու չլսված քաղաքներ, բայց այս մեկը առանձնանում է նրանով, որ ունի մարդիկ, շատ մարդիկ` անտարբեր հայացքներով, որոնց մեջ չկա ծիծաղի մի նշույլ անգամ:
Մտքի թռիչքով, ճամփորդություններով ապրող մարդկանց համար,ովքեր փորձում են բացել կյանքի գաղտնիքը  տեղ չունեն այդ տաղտկալի ու նեղ քաղաքում:Եվ ահա այդ մարդկանցից մեկը՝կատակասեր կյանքի կամ շփոթմունքի զոհ դառնալով, ընկել էր այդ քաղաք և այդտեղից հեռանալը դարձել էր նրա համար կյանքի իմաստ ու որպես կանոն՝ երազանք: Հենց երազանքն է, որը չի թողնում մարդուն հյուծվել ու ստիպում է նայել կյանքին մի փոքր այլ ձև: Ահա այդ մարդու պատմությունը.մարդը, որն ուզում էր հրեշտակ դառնալ ու բացել երկնքի գաղտնիքը: Օրը սկսվում էր ժպիտով,մեծ հույսերով և ավարտվում հիասթափություններով լեցուն:Չնայած դրան՝ նա ուզում էր ապրել ու երազել, որ մի օր կդառնա հրեշտակ ու կհեռանա այս քաղաքից առհավետ:Նրա անունը թարգմանաբար նշանակում էր թագուհի`Ռեջինա:Եվ իրոք այդ խուլ գյուղում և աղքատ ընտանիքում նա իրեն թագուհի էր զգում:Նա փոքրամարմին էր,բայց հոգով մեծ,գունատ,դեմքի վրա ուներ երկու մեծ աչքեր,որոնք առաջին ակնթարթից իրենց վրա էին գրավում ամբողջ ուշադրությունը:Հոգով զգայուն էր ու փխրուն:Նույնիսկ ամենափոքրիկ ոչ տեղին արված նկատողությունը նրա հոգում արցունք կարող էր առաջացնել, բայց միայն հոգում, որովհետև նա չէր կարող մարդկանց ցույց տալ,որ նա թույլ է:   Ամեն առավոտ գնում էր եկեղեցի ու խնդրում Աստծուն, որ իրեն հրեշտակ դարձնի:Ամբողջ մտքերը տարված էին այդ մեծ ցանկությամբ,բայց պատասխան չկար աստծուց ու դա կոտրում էր աղջկան:Մի օր, երբ եկեղեցի գնաց, մի մարդ տեսավ եկեղեցում: Նրա համար դա զարմանալի էր, քանի որ արդեն երկար տարիներ է այցելում է վերջին աստղի մարելու ժամին և ոչ մի անգամ չի հանդիպել մի մարդու, որը նույնպես այստեղ լինի այդ խորհրդավոր պահին: Մարդը նստած էր ու խորասույզ հայացքով նայում էր Աստծու սրբապատկերին: Մարդը մազերը ճերմակել էին տարիների սահուն քայլքից,կնճիռների քանակը հաստատում էր, որ մարդը վաղուց ավարտել է կյանքի դպրոցը: Ի զարմանաս Ռեջինայի՝ նա անծանոթ էր:Դեռ մանկուց նրա հիշողության մեջ չկար մի դեպք,որ այդ քաղաք զբոսաշրջիկ այցելեր:Չափազանց հետաքրքրասեր Ռեջինան չկարողացավ զսպել իրեն և նստելով մարդու մոտ ասաց սովորաբար առաջինը զրույցի տանող բառը. -Բարև Ձեզ: -Բարև, աղջիկս,-հանդարտ ձայնով պատասխանեց մարդը:
-Ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում,-հետաքրքրվեց աղջիկը: 
-Կյանքի և մարդկանց: 
-Գիտե՞ք,ես էլ եմ միշտ դրանց մասին մտածում,բայց սովորաբար եկեղեցի այցելում եմ այլ նպատակով ու խնդրանքով,-ասաց աղջիկը՝ մի ակնթարթում պեղելով մարդու արտաքինը նկատեց, որ մարդը ունի կապույտ ու խորը աչքեր:
Երբ բիբերը լայնանում էին, աղջկան թվում էր, թե աչքերը ծովի նման ալեկոծվում էին ուր որ է կպատռեն աչքի սահմանը: Ռեջինան չսպասեց,որ մարդը ինքը հարցնի այցելության նպատակը և ինքը ասաց.
-Ուզում եմ հրեշտակ դառնալ,ուզում եմ գնալ հեռու,թռչել երկինք՝ապրել այնտեղ ու կարոտել Երկիրը մեծ,-այդ ասելով աղջկա ամառային հայացքը փոխվեց և դարձավ աշնան նման տխուր,թախծոտ, թվում էր, թե աղջկա աչքերից անձրև կթափվեր, եթե չլիներ մարդը: -Ինչ գեղեցիկ երազանք է, իսկ ի՞նչ ես անում իղձդ իրականություն դարձնելու համար,-մարդը աչքը չէր կտրում Աստծո նկարից: 
-Ա՜խ, եթե կարողանայի ինչ-որ բան անել,-աղջկա հոգին թպրտաց,արցունքները մեծ կաթիլներով հոսեցին աչքերից: 
-Իսկ դու փորձիր: Եթե ուզում ես իրականացնել երազանքդ, եթե նույնիսկ դա անհնար է, պետք է ամբողջ ուժով երազանքդ քարշ տաս իրականացություն և հավատա՝ արդյունքը կլինի վաղ թե ուշ,-այդ ասելով մարդը հեռացավ: 
Աղջիկը երկար ժամանակ մտածում էր այդ մասին: Ուզում էր հասկանալ այդ գաղտնիք մնացած մարդու խոսքերի էությունը,ուզում էր հակսանալ կա ՞ արդյոք այդ ուղին,որով կարելի է հասնել դրան: 
<<Աստված,մի լույս սփռիր իմ ճանապարհին,հուշիր ճանապարհը...>>,-ասում էր մտքում: Անցնում էին օրեր, իսկ աղջկա մտքում փոթորկում էին այն խոսքերը:  Մի անգամ,երբ զբոսնում էր մռայլ ամբոխի մեջ , ակամայից սկսում է փնտրել այն մարդուն: Բայց երբ հատիկ-հատիկ ուսումնասիրում էր բոլորի աչքերը և դեմքի մասնիկները, նկատում էր, որ այնպիսի լուսավոր հայացք, որն ուներ մարդը, չունի ոչ ոք և ընդհանրապես, ոչ մեկի դեմքը չէր խոսում այն մասին, որ նա ապրում է: «Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում հրեշտակները»,-մտածում էր աղջիկը: 
«Իհարկե բարի գործեր են անում ու օգնում են մարդկանց, ախր ես պիտի հասկանայի մարդու խոսքերի իմաստը հենց դա է. եթե ես օգնեմ մարդկանց և այնպես անեմ, որ նրանք սկսեն գնահատել այն, ինչ ունեն, նրանք երջանիկ կլինեն ու...»,-աղջկա աչքերը մի ակնթարթ լուսավորվեցին: Գլխում ծագած միտքը փոխեց ամեն բան: Այդ օրվանից նա սկսեց այցելել մարդկանց և խորհուրդներ տալ: Նա գնում էր տնից տուն , հարցնում, թե որն է պատճառը, որ նրանք երջանիկ չեն, ինչ են ուզում, ինչ ունեն...: Ստանում էր տարբեր պատասխաններ և դրանք այնքան փոքր էին այն բաների համեմատ, թե ինչ ունեին: Որոնց համար նյութականն էր միակ խնդիրը,աղջիկը հարցնելով մարդու կարողությունների մասին ասում էր գումար վաստակելու ձևեր: Շատերը իրենց կեսին էին փնտրում և աղջիկը բոլորին տալիս էր նույն պատասխանը.նրանք շատ մոտ են, ուղղակի պետք է նկատել նրանց: Իսկ կային մարդիկ, որոնք ուղղակի մռայլ էին և հիասթափված մարդկանցից: Աղջիկը նրանց խորհուրդ տվեց ժպտալ և լինել բարի: Շատ ամիսներ անցան,քաղաքի բոլոր մարդկանց նա օգնեց և նրան սիրեցին,ճանաչեցին բոլորը... 
Գարնանային մի գեղեցիկ օր աղջկան է այցելում մի երիտասարդ : Գեղեցիկ ,պայծառ դեմքով երիտասարդը միջահասակ էր,նրա աչքերում շնորհակալալնքի փայլ կար: Ռեջինան իսկույն հիշում է նրան: Նա նրան հանդիպել էր մի փոքրիկ խրճիթում: Տնակում երիտասարդն էր և նրա հուսաթող հայրը:Նա նստած էր անկողնու մոտ նայում էր պատուհանին և քթի տակ ինչ-որ խոսքեր էր արտաբերում,դեմքից երևում էր,որ նա դժգոհ է և նրա խոսքերը ամենևին էլ ուրախություն արտահայտող խոսքեր չեն:Երբ տղային հարցնում է, թե ինչ է պատահել հոր հետ, նա պատմում է, որ մայրը մի քանի ամիս առաջ է մահացել հիվանդությունից,որը կարելի էր բուժել ,եթե ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դառձվեր:Հայրը ինքն իրեն է մեղադրում մահվան մեջ և իրոք մեղք ունի: Հուսահատ հայրը թողել էր ամեն ինչ մեծ քաղաքում և վերադարձել այս փոքրիկ քաղաքը,որ կյանքի վերջը դիմավորի,քանզի համարում էր,որ կնոջ մահից հետո նրա ապրելը պետք չէ: Ռեջինան նստում է հոր մոտ սկսում է խոսել հոր հետ.
-Դուք հավանաբար շատ էիք սիրում ձեր կնոջը: Հայրը տխուր աչքերը հառում է աղջկան և ասում.
-Մարդիկ ճիշտ են ասում,երբ կորցնում ես այն ժամանակ զգում ես արժեքը:
-Ուրեմն դուք նրան չէի՞ք գնահատում: Մարդը սկսեց արտասվել,նա երեխայի նման հեկեկում էր: Ռեջինան ուշադրություն չդարձրեց մարդու լացին և մեղմ,կամացուկ ձայնով ասաց. -Քանի դեռ չեք կորցրել այն ինչ ունեք,սկսեք գնահատել դրանք: Այդ ասելով աղջիկը հեռացավ: Եվ ահա աղջիկը նորից տեսնում է տղային և տղայի ուրախությունը սահման չունի: Միանգամից գրկում է աղջկան:
-Գիտե՞ս, քո հեռանալուց հետո հայրս վերադառնում է իր գործին ու հիմա ամեն ինչ լավ է:Նա նույն կենսուրախ մարդն է: Նույնիսկ ավելի լավ է, քան առաջ էր: Ես գիտեմ՝ դու հրեշտակ ես:
 Աղջկա գունատ դեմքին ընդգծվեցին կարմիր այտերը:Դա նրա կյանքի երջանիկ րոպեներից մեկն էր ու դեռ շարունակվում էր երջանկությունը:Կյանքը նրան տալիս է պարգև՝սերը:Այն տղան և Ռեջինան իրար երկնային սիրով սկսում են սիրել...Երջանկության ժամանակ էլ Ռեջինան հին սովորության համաձայն վաղ առավոտյան գնում է եկեղեցի:Նորից նույն մարդն էր այնտեղ: Աղջիկը գրկում է մարդուն և ուրախության մեջ նրա աչքերից արևային անձրև է հոսում: 
-Դու հրեշտակ դարձա՞ր,-ասաց մարդը: -Ո՛չ,ես հրեշտակ չդարձա,բայց հիմա ,երբ մարդկանց տեսնում եմ երջանիկ ես ինձ երկնքում եմ զգում,ես այսպես էլ պատկերացնում էի Երկնային թագավորությունը: Մարդը նայում է աղջկան,ամբողջ եկեղեցին լուսավորվում է ակնթարթային լույսով:Մարդը դանդաղ քայլերով մոտեցնում է Աստծու նկարին և ձուլվում նրան:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Smokie (16.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*7-րդ տարբերակ

 Պարտություն*

    Արևը վաղուց մայր է մտել: Դրսում արդեն մութ է: Օրեր շարունակ արվեստանոցում լարված աշխատում եմ : Քանդակի բնորդն անգամ գնացել է, բայց ես շարունակում եմ ծեփակերտել:
   Համարյա վերջացնում եմ «Դոն Միգելը» : Ձեռքերիս մեջ կենդանություն է ստացել մոտավորապես իմ հասակի՝ թիկնեղ, լայն ճակատով, երկար մորուքով, հպարտ նայվածքով ծերունի, որին «Դոն Միգել» եմ կոչել:  
   Հինգ ամիս է, ինչ աշխատում եմ և հիմա վերջին շտկումներն եմ անում: Հոգնածությունից ձեռքերս հազիվ են ինձ ենթարկվում, բայց անտեսանելի, շատ զգայական մի ներքին ուժ, ստիպում է ինձ կանգ չառնել:  
   Զգայարաններս ծայրաստիճան լարված են: Աչքերս լարվածությունից երևի կարմրել են, իսկ լսողությունս այն աստիճան է սրվել, որ բաց պատուհանից լսում եմ քամուց շարժվող տերևների ձայնները: Մի պահ կանգ եմ առնում: Ուժերս սպառվել են: Նստում եմ աթոռին: Աչքերս փակվում են, բայց զգում եմ, որ իրավունք չունեմ քնին հանձնվելու և սթափվելու  համար գոհունակ հայացքով զննում եմ քսանհինգ տարիներիս ստեղծած աշխարհը: Եվ ամեն ինչ այնքա՜ն թանկ է «իմ աշխարհում»՝ քանդակներով լեցուն արվեստանոցը, պատից կախված հին ժամացույցը, հին սեղանի վրա թափված գծագրերը  (գծագրերը աշխատանքիս մասն են կազմում), լայն պատուհանը... Չէ՛, հանձնվելու իրավունք չունեմ, երբ վերջին այսքան մոտ եմ: 
   Քանդակելու ցանկությունը ներսից այրում է, բայց ֆիզիկական ուժերիս գերհոգնածությունը ինձ գամել է աթոռին, սակայն «Դոն Միգելը»  քաշում է, մագնիսական ուժով ձգում է...
  Վառում եմ վերջին ծխախոտս և  իսկույն հանգցնում: Ո՛չ հիմա: 
  Ուժերիս վրա վստահ՝ մոտենում եմ քանդակին: Եվ հանկարծ ինձ առաջ մղող ներքին ուժը ստիպում է, որ օտարի աչքերով նայեմ  քանդակը: Նայում եմ ծերուկիս, ու ինձ թվում է, թե ես չեմ այն քանդակել: Մեկ ուրիշն է հեղինակը, բայց ո՞վ:  Տեսողությունս ավելի եմ լարում, և ինչքան նայում եմ «Դոն Միգելին»  ,  այնքան ծերունին ինձ օտար է թվում: Մի պահ նույնիսկ ծերունու աչքերի արտահայտությունը սարսափեցնում է, և  թվում է, թե այդ աչքերը ասում են. «Դու «Դոն Միգելը»  չես վերջացնի»:
   Սարսափի և հուսահատության այսպիսի զգացում երբեք չէի ունեցել, ինչ այդ պահին...
   Ուժեղ գլխի ցավի հանկարծակի նոպան ինձ ծունկի է բերում: Ցավը անտանելի է: Սակայն մի քանի րոպե հետո նորից ոտքի վրա եմ: Ցավ այլևս չեմ զգում: Պետք է ավարտեմ քանդակը, պետք է «հաղթեմ » ծերունուն:
   Կեսգիշերից արդեն բավական անցել էր, երբ վերջացրեցի ծեփակերտել: Վե՛րջ: «Հաղթեցի » ծերունուն: Հոգնածություն այլևս չեմ զգում: Անչափ երջանիկ եմ: Մի խենթ ցանկություն ստիպում է  զննել նաև արվեստանոցի մյուս  քանդակները, իսկ յուրաքանչյուր քանդակ  իմ էության մասն են կազմում, անբաժանելի «ես»-ը:
   Անսահման երջանիկ հասա տուն: Կինս արդեն քնած էր: Անձայն  պառկեցի մահճակալին, որ  կնոջս հանկարծ չարթնացնեմ: Երջանկությունը և հոգնածությունը կռիվ են տալիս իմ ներսում:  Հոգնած եմ, իսկ երջանկության զգացումը  չի թողնում քնել: Ի վերջո, հոգնածությունը հաղթեց: Քնեցի:
   Երկու ժամ էլ չէր անցել, երբ ծարավ զգալով արթնացա: Սենյակում ջուր չկար: Գնացի խոհանոց: Սեղանից բաժակը չհասցրեցի վերցնել, երբ հանդիպեցի նրան: Մի ձեռքով հազիվ բռնվեցի սեղանից, որ վայր չընկնեմ: Նա է՝ «Դոն Միգելը»՝  ծերունին , որը քանդակ լինելով հանդերձ, խոհանոցում շարժվում է և ինձ է նայում:
-Դու՞,-երկու տառը հազիվ եմ արտաբերում:
   Ծերունին նայում է ինձ, բայց ձայն չի հանում: Չհասցրեցի որևէ շարժում անել, երբ ծերունու անբնական քրքիջը պայթեց ականջներիս մեջ:
   Գլուխս պտտվում է: Ի վիճակի չեմ տեսածս ընկալել: 
   Տիրեց լռություն: Նա էլ չի ծիծաղում: Հեգնող ժպիտը անգամ չքացել է: Հիմա այնքա՜ն լուրջ է: Վախենում եմ որևէ շարժում անել, վախենում եմ անգամ շնչել: Մարմինս անշարժացել է: Ուզում եմ, այնուամենայնիվ,  մի բան ասել, որ նա չլռի: Չհասցրեցի: Նա առաջինը խախտեց լռությունը.
-Ես էլ չկամ, բայց դու էլ  այլևս գոյություն չունես...
   Գլուխս դարձյալ պտտվեց, և այս անգամ խավարը ծածկեց ամեն ինչ... 
   Երբ աչքերս բացեցի, սենյակում էի: Տեսա կնոջս և բժիշկին: Ուշաթափվել էի: Հայացքով փնտրեցի ծերունուն: Չկա: Գնացե՞լ է:  Մի՞թե պարզապես տեսիլք էր... Իսկ տեսիլքը լոկ սկիզբը եղավ. մղձավանջը դեռ առջևում էր...       Ստացածս հարվածից գոյությունս ընդհատվեց: Գիշերը, երբ վերջացրեցի  «Դոն Միգելը» և տուն եկա, երկու հոգի հրդեհում  են  արվեստանոցս: 
   Հանցագործներին բռնեցին, և նրանք ամեն ինչ խոստովանեցին: Նրանց հրամայված է եղել նախ ջարդուփշուր անել բոլոր քանդակները և հետո նոր հրդեհել արվեստանոցը: Թշնամիս հաշվարկել է ամեն մի մանրուք, որ եթե հրդեհը անգամ կասեցվեր, քսանհինգ տարիներիս աշխատանքը չփրկվեր:  Պատվիրատուն էլ բռնվեց (իմ նախկին ուսանող ընկերը) : Միշտ էլ իմացել եմ, որ  միջազգային ցուցահանդեսին հաղթելս (նրա քանդակները այդ ժամանակ  արգելեցին  ցուցադրության) ավելի գրգռեց նրա ատելությունը,  բայց չէի պատկերացնում, որ նրա՝ չկայացած արվեստագետի  չարությունը, այդքան հեռուն կգնա...
   Համարյա մի տարի է  անցել:  Ոչ մի քանդակ չեմ ծեփակերտել:  Անդառնալի կորուստը անտարբեր է  դարձրել շրջապատի նկատմամբ: Կարծես թե դուրս եմ մղվել կյանքի հոսանքից:   
   Շարունակում եմ ապրել և զարմանում եմ, որ դեռ կամ: Ուժեղ հարվածն է երևի  բթացրել նյարդերս, որ չխելագարվեմ: Իսկ գուցե սա էլ է խելագարության մի տեսակ: Չգիտեմ:
   Հրդեհից հետո մի քանի անգամ գնացել եմ արվեստանոց և որոշել էի այլևս չգնալ, բայց  քայլերս (սովորականի նման) այնտեղ տարան: Բութ ցավը ծակում է սիրտս, բայց զգայարաններս դարձյալ չեն արձագանքում: Հարվածի ուժգնությունից նույնիսկ արտասվելու ուժ չունեմ: Մնացել է  միայն սև պատերը և մի քանի «փրկված» (ինչ-որ մասեր) քանդակներ: Ամեն անգամ, երբ գալիս եմ, ինձ թվում է, թե սեփական գերեզմանիս եմ գալիս:
    Դատարկ արվեստանոցում ուրվականի նման պտտվում եմ: Այն գիշերվանից հետո ծերունուն էլ չտեսա: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ նա նորից հայտնվի, սակայն միայն ձայն եմ լսում, որը  հետևում է ինձ. «Ես էլ չկամ, բայց դու էլ  այլևս գոյություն չունես... »: Ու  միշտ  նույն խոսքերը... 
   Մեկը հանկարծ թեթև հպումով դիպավ ուսիս: Սարսուռով շրջվում եմ: Մի՞թե նա է: Ավա՜ղ, կինս է:
-Ես քեզ էի փնտրում, Հենրի՛, -համարյա շշնջաց նա:
   Չպատասխանեցի, բայց  բթացած ցավը  հանկարծ պոռթկաց իմ մեջ: Այս  ամիսների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ փարվեցի  կնոջս և ազատություն տվեցի  արցունքներիս: Պոռթկումը այնքան ուժեղ է, որ ինձ կառավարել չեմ կարող: Ջախջախված եմ: Ասում են, թե  ամեն փակուղուց ելք կա: Չեմ վիճում: Միայն թե ելքը չեմ գտնում:
    Ոչնչացրել են իմ ստեղծած աշխարհը և այդ աշխարհում իմ ներդրած յուրաքանչյուր մասնիկը: Այլևս չկա  այն ներքին ուժը, որ միշտ ծեփակերտելիս  առաջ էր մղում: Պարտվել եմ  նույնիսկ ինքս իմ առջև և անկարող եմ  նորից քանդակել, սակայն ահավոր ուզում եմ ձեռքերիս մեջ զգալ կավը, շնչել նրա հոտը...
   Չկան այլևս իմ քանդակները՝ «Մեղանչողը», «Իտալացին», «Բանտարկյալը», «Ատելությունը», «Լիլիթը», «Խորհրդավոր աչքերը», «Ժպիտը»... «Դոն Միգելը»...Չկա այլևս իմ կյանքը...
   Ինձ հետ է միայն  «Դոն Միգելի»  ձայնը, որ չի հոգնում կրկնելուց . «Ես էլ չկամ, բայց դու էլ  այլևս գոյություն չունես... »:

----------

Enna Adoly (17.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Smokie (17.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*8-րդ տարբերակ

ԱԿԱՆՋԱՎՈՐ  ԼՈւՍԻՆ*

Լուսինն անթերի կլոր էր, շրջակայքը ճերմակով ներկել էր այնպես, որ բակ դուրս եկած Աղասին թվաց` ձմեռ է, «հո՛ւ» արեց` գոլորշի չկա, նայեց վերնաշապկի կարճ թևքին` ժպտաց. ամառ է, այ դմբո...Վայ էս Մրտոյի արաղը, վայ` ասաց ինքն իրեն ու մտավ փայտաշեն պետքարանը: «Զգույշ»,-կանչեց Մրտոն, որ տնից ելնելով տեսավ, թե ժանգոտ ծխնիներից կախ դուռը ոնց ճռռալով փակվեց Աղասի ետևից: «Ինչի՞ որ»,-հարցրեց Աղասը ներսից: «Մեջտեղի տախտակը թուլացել ա»: «Ասեիր` էդ էլ սարքեինք, էլի»,-Աղասը դուրս եկավ` կանգնեց ընկերոջ կողքը. Մարտիկի գոմն էին նորոգել, հետո, դե, պարզ է` հյուրասիրություն` եփած աքլոր, տապակած կարտոֆիլ, լոլիկ-վարունգ, կանաչի-բողկ, պանիր-լավաշ, մածուն, սալորի օղի: «Սպասի, ավտոն հանեմ»,-ասաց Մարտիկը: «Չէ, խմած ենք, ոտով կգնամ»: «Ի...էս ո՞ր դարն ա, ո՞վ ա հիմա գյուղից գյուղ ոտով գնում»: «Եղածը իրեք-չորս կիլոմետր չի՞, կգնամ, էլի, Մարտիկ ջան, համ էլ կթարմանամ»,-Աղասը դեռ չէր շրջվել հեռանալու` Մարգարիտը դուրս եկավ տանից` օղու մեծ շիշը ձեռքին, մառան էր տանում, նայեց տղամարդկանց, ուղղեց բլուզը, ասաց. «Մնա, Աղաս եղբայր, կզանգենք` տիկնոջդ կզգուշացնենք»: «Շնորհակալ եմ, կգնամ...բարով մնաք»,-վախեցած փութով հրաժարվեց Աղասը, շրջվեց, բախվեց դարպասի կողին, կողմնորոշվեց` դուրս եկավ:
Ծղրիդները երգում էին, ճանապարհը` լուսավոր, Աղասը քայլում էր ու շվշվացնում, էդպես շվշվացնելով իջավ Քանաքեռավանի դիքը, զիբլանոցի մոտով անցավ, ու արդեն երևացին Զովունու առաջին լույսերը. էսքանը չի՞, ասում էր` ավտոն հանեմ, մնա, եսիմ ինչ: Գլուխը թեքորեն բարձրացրեց` նայեց ուսնին` ի՜նչ ազիզ գիշեր ա...Բայց էս ի՞նչ զարմանք ա...Աչքերը տրորեց` մեկ էլ նայեց` հա, էլի, լուսինն ականջավոր ա...Այ քեզ բան...Նորից նայեց` լուսնի ականջները շարժվեցին: Թու՛, չար սատանա` մրմրթաց` աչքերը մեկ էլ տրորեց...Վայ քո անտեր...Շուն էր` քարի գլխին, լուսինն առել էր ցից ականջների մեջ: Քշշ, քու տիրու...Քար շպրտեց, բայց գցածը տեղ չհասավ, բարձր էր նստած շունը, այնուամենայնիվ Աղասի պոռթկումը հարգեց` թողեց-գնաց: Աղասը նստեց արևի  ջերմությունը պահած քարին, հանեց սիգարետը, փնտրեց գրպաններում` լուցկի չկար: Էն ի՞նչ երկար, երերուն ստվերներ են հեռվում...Գերեզմանոց ա՞...Չէ, շինարարության երկաթ-մերկաթ են բետոնի մեջից խաչերի պես ցցված: Լավ, բա կրակ հիմա ո՞վ կտա: «Վերցրեք, բարեկամս»,-կողքից խոսեց մի փափուկ, երգեցիկ ձայն, թեքվեց` նայեց...Միջին տարիքի սևահեր, թխամաշկ տղամարդ էր, հագին` մուգ կոստյում, որը մի քիչ հնամաշ էր, սակայն` ոչ անվայելչության աստիճանի, նույնիսկ փողկապ էր կապել, որ կապույտ զոլով առանձնանում էր սպիտակ վերնաշապկին, հրահանը պարզած` անծանոթը ժպտում էր փայլփլող աչքերով, որ ներդաշնակում էին կիսաբաց բերանից պսպղացող ոսկե ատամին: Աղասը վառեց սիգարետը, «Կծխե՞ս»,-հարցրեց: «Շնորհակալ եմ, չեմ ծխում»,-անծանոթը նստեց, գլուխը բարձրացրեց` հրեշտակային ժպտաց, մազերը խիտ ու գանգուր` ճաղատացող Աղասի նախանձն էին շարժում: «Բա էս կողմերում էս կեսգիշերին ի՞նչ ես անում»,-միաժամանակ հարցրին նրանք ու անակնկալի եկած` ծիծաղեցին, սակայն այն մեկի, որ Աղասը չէր, անակնկալի գալը ոնց որ սարքովի լիներ, ծիծաղն էլ կեղծ էր, ու ինքը չասաց` բա էս կողմերում էս կեսգիշերին...այլ ասաց` այս կողմերում այս կեսգիշերով...: Կարող ա՞ ոչինչ էլ չասեց, ես եմ էրկու ձենով խոսել` այս միտքն Աղասին ստիպեց դարձյալ հիշել օղին` շատ թունդ էր անտերը: Ծխեց, ծուխը փչեց հարևանի կողմը` տեսնես կդժգոհի՞...Ոչ, ծխի միջով պարզ ու անմեղսունակ ժպտում է: «Ընկերոջս մոտ էի, էս վերևի գյուղը, օգնեցի` գոմը սարքեցինք, հիմա տուն եմ գնում»,-հաշվետվություն տալու պես ասաց Աղասը: «Տուն ունես, երջանիկ մարդ, կգնաս, թեյ կտան, անկողին կբացեն, կինդ կմտնի ծոցդ, կասի` վաղը, կովը, երեխան, հավերը, կասի` ոչխարը, խոզերը, կասի` խոտը, ծառերը, կասի` պատը, ջրի խողովակը, տանիքը...»: «Կասի»,-տխրած` հաստատեց Աղասը: Ճերմակ փաթիլներով ձյուն իջավ` անձայն նստեց անծանոթի գանգուրներին: «Նոր ամառ էր ոնց որ...»,-առանձնապես չզարմացավ Աղասը, որովհետև չհավատաց, մտածեց` օղին է, որ փաթիլ դարձած իջնում է երկնքից: «Մրսեցի՞ք»: «Չէ, ամառով ո՞վ ա մրսում...»: «Իսկապես, ինչ հիմար հարց տվեցի: Շոգ է, չէ՞»: «Շոգ էլ չի, բայց ցուրտ էլ չի...Չգնա՞նք, դու մնու՞մ ես»,-վեր կացավ Աղասը: «Չէ, ո՞ւր մնամ»,-անծանոթն էլ վեր կացավ, հետո` մեկ անգամ էլ, հետո` էլի...Այ քեզ խեղկատակ` աչքերը տրորելով մտածեց Աղասը, «Հետս գալիս ես Զովունի՞»,-հարցրեց: «Գնանք իրար հետ, եթե դեմ չեք, եթե դեմ եք` ես ետևից կգամ»: «Չէ, ավելի լավ ա առաջից գնա: Այսինքն, ինչ եմ ասում, իրար հետ գնանք»: Նրանք քայլեցին ասֆալտով: Անձրև կաթաց, անծանոթն օձիքը բարձրացրեց` առաջ անցավ, ստվերը ետ գցած` պարելու պես էր քայլում, կտրուկ շրջվեց` աչքերը լուսարձակների պես ծակեցին մութը, հասան Աղասին, «Դու ցանկանում ես...»,-ասաց: «Ի՞նչը...»,-զգաստացավ Աղասը: «Որ մոտենամ»: «Հա, էլի, հետ ու առաջ ես ընկնում, շշկռացնում, արի կողքովս քայլի»: Աղասին թվում էր` ինչքան գնում են` գյուղն այնքան հեռանում է, բայց դա իրեն չէր անհանգստացնում` հա, էլի, ո՞ւր եմ շտապում, տաք գիշեր ա, մաքուր օդ...Հարևանությամբ քայլող անծանոթը քսվեց իրեն, քսվելիս էլ կատվի պես մռռաց. «Ասե՞մ, ինչ ես ուզում»: «Ոչինչ էլ չեմ ուզում, իմ արև, էնքան հանգիստ եմ, էսպես հանգիստ հեչ չեմ եղել»,-հակադարձեց Աղասը` շտապ-շտապ, ասես եթե չշտապեր` փոշմանելու էր: «Այդքան անխռով է հոգիդ, այո՞, զարմանալի մարդ ես, լավ, ծխել էլ չես ուզո՞ւմ»: «Ծխել ուզում եմ»,-ուրախացավ Աղասը, պարզվեց` ուզածն ընդամենը ծխելն է, սիգարետը դրեց բերանը, հարևանը հանեց հրահանը, վառեց` ձեռնափով զեփյուռից պատսպարած, ծուխը երկուսի արանքով բարձրացավ երկինք: «Խորհրդանշական տեսարան է, երկու հոգի գիշերով` միմյանց հակված, նրանց ձեռքին` կրակ...Ընտանիքի, ես կասեի` օջախի ջերմություն կա, ափսոս, ոչ ոք չտեսավ: Թեև ի՞նչ իմանաս, հը՞...»,-անծանոթը քրքջաց, ծռմռվեց, ձեռքը տարավ` շապիկի տակից թրթուր հանեց` գցեց բերանը, «Ոնց էր խուտուտ տալիս ավազակը»,-ասաց: «Համո՞վ ա»,-հարցրեց Աղասը: «Բժիշկն է խորհուրդ տվել, ստամոքսի խոցին օգուտ է: Դու էլ կուլ տուր, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, խոց չունես, բայց գաստրիտ կա, խոցի նախադուռն է»: «Հա, որ շատ եմ ուտում, ստամոքսս վառում ա»,-խոստովանեց Աղասը: «Առ»,-հարևանը ծոցից հանեց պոզավոր թրթուրին` մեկնեց նրան: «Բազմացնում ե՞ս ծոցիդ»,-ասաց Աղասը. խոսքը չավարտած` թրթուրը հայտնվեց բերանում` փափուկ սահեց կերակրափողով: «Չնստե՞նք, կանգնած ծխելը երևի այնքան հաճելի չէ»,-նկատեց անծանոթը: «Նստենք»,-համաձայնեց Աղասն ու անմիջապես նստեց բետոնե պարսպին, անծանոթը տեղ գրավեց կողքին` կիպ, այնպես, որ նրանց ազդրերը հպվեցին: «Հեռու նստի, ես էդ բաները չեմ սիրում»,-հրեց Աղասը: «Լավ դե, գիշերվա կեսն է, մարդ չկա, ազատ թող քեզ»,-հրված անծանոթը նորից մոտեցավ: «Կտամ` կսպանեմ, արա»,-սպառնաց Աղասը: «Կտամ` կսպանեմ: Ֆու, կոշտ, կոպիտ գեղջուկ: Ասա` ինչի ես սպանում, մարդը, ասենք, մրսել է, մոտենում է` տաքանա: Քրիստոնյա չենք դառնում, չէ: Թեպետ, գուցե սխալվում եմ: Չէ՞ որ դու կարողացել ես սպանել ցանկություններդ, քիչ առաջ հարցրի, ասացիր` չունեմ : Իսկ դա մեծ առաջընթաց է»: «Չէ, էնպես չի, որ ըսկի չունեմ,-արձագանքեց Աղասը,-բայց` մանդր-մունդր, ասենք` տրակտոր չունեմ, ավտո...Էդպես, էլի»: Անծանոթը ծիծաղեց. «Տրակտորն, ըստ քեզ, մանր-մո՞ւնր է»: «Դե, գիտե՞ս ինչ կա...Մարդիկ հրեն աշխարհը քանդում են, ուտում` չեն կշտանում, տրակտորս աչքիդ շատ երևա՞ց»: «Ճիշտ որ, խեղճ Աղաս»: «Ի, անունս ի՞նչ իմացար»: «Ինքդ ասիր քիչ առաջ, մոռացա՞ր, երևի շատ ես խմել Մարտիկի տանը»: «Էդ էլ եմ ես ասե՞լ»: «Բա չէ, օդից բռնեցի»: «Դե հա, ես եմ ասել, էլ ո՞վ»: «Լավ, տրակտորը թողնենք, դու այն ասա` հոգու ցանկություններ չունե՞ս, հոգևոր, ինչո՞ւ չէ` նաև մարմնային, քանզի հոգին մարմնից անդին չէ, միջումն է, և երբ նրանք ներդաշնակված են, հոգին թույլ է տալիս, որ մարմինը խրախճանի երբեմն, և հակառակը` մարմինը չի խոչընդոտում, որպեսզի հոգին անրջի, տառապի, վեհանա, մաքրվի: Սակայն կրկնում եմ` սա այն դեպքում, երբ նրանք ներդաշնակ են, հաշտ, հակառակ դեպքում` հիվանդություն է ու ցավ: Քեզ մոտ ո՞նց է, ներդաշնա՞կ են, հա՞շտ են»: «Ի՞նչ իմանամ, հաշտ կլնեն էլի»: «Մարմինդ չե՞ս մոռանում ի շահ հոգու»,-համառեց անծանոթն ու քրքջաց ծռմռվելով: «Հը՞, էլի թրթուր մտա՞վ ծոցդ»: «Այո...Կուզե՞ս»,-ծոցից հանած թրթուրը, որ իր պես ծռմռվում էր, նա խոթեց Աղասի բերանը. թրթուրը պլստաց-գնաց, տեղ հասավ` խուտուտ տվեց Աղասի ներսը: «Լսի...Խաժակ ախպեր, ախր դու որտեղի՞ց հայտնվեցիր էս կեսգիշերին»: «Խորամանկ մարդ ես, Աղաս, խոսքը կտուրն ես գցում, ես հոգու և մարմնի ներդաշնակության խնդիրն եմ դրել առջևդ, իսկ դու...»: «Դե, ասինք, ներդաշնակ են, էլի: Իմ կնիկն ինձ ծով ա»: «Կնի՞կ...Կնոջ մասին խոսք չկար...Սակայն քանզի հիշատակեցիր` հարցնեմ` ինչ է, այդքան լա՞վն է կինդ»: «Շատ»: «Բայց Մրտոյի Մարգարիտն ավելի լավն է, չէ՞...Կրծքերը ձիգ, հետևը բարձր...»: «Չկպնես, կսպանեմ»,-սպառնաց Աղասը: «Ինչ ասեցի` ասիր` կսպանեմ...Ղաչաղ ես, ինչ ես...Մի հատ ուղիղ նայիր ճշմարտության աչքերին, Մարգարիտը չլիներ` գոմն ինչի՞ էիր նորոգում, շատ պե՞տքդ էր»: «Ի...Մարտիկի հետ որ ընկեր էինք` Մարգարիտն ու՞ր էր: Լսի, բայց դու նրանց ի՞նչ ես ճանաչում»: «Այ քեզ բան...Ո՞նց է դու կճանաչես, ես չեմ ճանաչի: Սիրուն կին է` ասացի սիրուն է, այնպես բորբոքվեցիր, կարծես քոնը լինի»: «Իմն ավելի լավն ա»: «Այդ ո՞նց, է՛...Երկու երեխա է բերել, կով է կթում, հավերին կուտ տալիս, տան գործերն անում...Իսկի չի կոպտացե՞լ, ստինքներն ու ազդրերն իսկի չեն կակղե՞լ, քրտինքի, սոխ ու սխտորի հոտ չի գալիս վրայի՞ց, գիշերով հոգնած չի ընկնում-քնո՞ւմ անմիջապես»: «Դե, մեծ տնտեսություն ա, տանջվում հոգնում ա խեղճը»,-կնոջն արդարացրեց Աղասը: «Ես նրան հո չե՞մ մեղադրում, Աղաս, քավ լիցի: Եթե մեղավոր կա` ավելի շատ դու ես, դու ես բերել նրան` կապել քո այդ տնտեսություն կոչվածին, հիմա ծռվել, ծռմռվել է խեղճը...Թեև առաջ էլ մի երևելի...»: «Կարգին խոսի կնգաս մասին, արա»,-վիրավորված ընդհատեց Աղասը, ուզեց ավելացնի` կտամ-կսպանեմ, բայց ամաչեց: «Իսկ քաղաքի փողոցներում այնպիսի աղջիկներ կան հիմա, թարմություն ու սեր են արտածում նրանց ճկուն մարմինները, նրանց շուրթերի մեջ կյանքի հյութն է ուռչում-բողբոջում»: «Դե...Ամեն բան` իրա ժամանակին»: «Իրա ժամանակին,-ծաղրեց Խաժակը:-Իբր ժամանակին վայելել ես: Տեսածդ այս մի կինը չի՞»: «Պապս ասում էր` դրանք բոլորը մեկ են, Աղաս, իզուր ման չգաս»: «Պապական ճշմարտությունները չեն փրկում, Աղաս, սուտ սփոփություն է»: «Լավ, հիմա ինչ ես ուզում ինձնից, այ ախպեր, մարմին, հոգի, ներդաշնակություն...Էս գիշերվա կեսին արունս ինչի՞ ես պղտորում, թող ծխեմ` հանգիստ հասնեմ տուն, էլի»,-սրտնեղեց Աղասը: «Կարոտեց, կարոտեց նա իր տունը, իր կնոջը, կովին, ոչխարին...»: «Հա, հենց կարոտեցի»: «Լավ էլ արիր, քո ցավն էլ տանեմ: Աղաս, սիրելիս, այնքան շնորհակալ եմ երկինքներին, որ մեր այս գիշերային հանդիպումը կազմակերպեցին, ժամ առաջ դեռևս կասկածում էի մարդ արարածին, բայց հիմա, շնորհիվ քեզ, համոզված եմ` հասնելու ենք, մարդը հասնելու է կատարելության, մարդը հաղթահարելու է մթին ուժերին, բնազդին, շնորհակալ եմ, եղբայր»,-անծանոթը հուզված թափահարում էր Աղասի ձեռքը: «Գնանք, ուշ ա»,-Աղասը ուժով խլեց ձեռքը: «Գնանք, եղբայրս: Բայց ու՞ր եմ շտապում, տեղ էլ չունեմ գնալու: Աղաս, քո մեծ տանը մի պստիկ տեղ չկա՞ ինձ համար, քնանամ այս գիշեր...Չեմ հասկանում, հայ քրիստոնյայի տուն չի՞»: «Հա, տուն ա, բայց...չնեղանաս, ես անծանոթ մարդու տուն չեմ տանում»: «Անծանո՞թ...Եղբա՛յր, ես եմ, Խաժակը, աչքերիս նայիր»: Աղասը նայեց...Խաժակի մի աչքը խաժ էր, մյուսը...կանաչ, կապույտ, սև, շագանակագույն, մոխրագույն, ճերմակ...»Չէ,-ասաց` պոկելով հայացքը,-չեմ կարող»: «Շնորհակալ եմ, շատ եմ շնորհակալ: Ես էլ ասի` կարգին մարդու հետ գործ ունեմ, դարձյալ սխալվեցի, ի՜նչ դառն է ճակատագիրս, Աստված իմ...Մնաս բարով, Աղաս»:

----------

impression (16.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Smokie (17.04.2013), Արևանուռ (20.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Խաժակն արագ հեռանում էր, խռոված երեխայի պես ուսերը վեր էր քաշել, քթի տակ փնթփնթում էր, ձեռքերը թատերային տարուբերում...Տարրալուծվեց` կորավ խավարի մեջ: Աղասը սիգարետ խրեց բերանը: Մի սև մեքենա անցավ, անձայն, անլույս, ստվերի պես սլացավ վեր` դեպի Մարտիկենց գյուղը: Էս ինչ են էս ժամանակակից ավտոները, ո՛չ ճռռոց, ո՛չ դռռոց, սուսուփուս թռնում են, ասա գոնե լուսերդ վառի, տնաշեն` մտածեց Աղասը, խփեց ծնկներին, վեր կացավ: Սակայն վար շրջվելու փոխարեն, վեր նայեց, ինչ-որ բան գրավել էր ուշադրությունը...Ճերմակ լույս էր, դանդաղ գալիս էր ճամփով, չէ, մարդ էր, ճերմակազգեստ աղջիկ, օծանելիքի բույրն իրենից շուտ հասավ` խուտուտ տվեց Աղասի քիթը, ապա հևոցը տաք թարմությամբ դիպավ դեմքին: «Տականք, տականք»,-պոռթկաց աղջիկը, հեկեկաց ու ընկավ Աղասի գիրկը: «Ի՞նչ ա պատահել, աղջիկ ջան»,-հուզվեց Աղասը: «Կարծում էի կարգին տղա է, բայց տականք է, տականք...Ասացի` մեքենան կանգնեցրու, ես քեզ հետ էլ իսկի մի մետր էլ չեմ գնա»: «Կանգնե՞ց»: «Հա, կարծում էր ձև եմ անում, ես էլ վերցրի ու դուրս եկա, ինքն էլ թողեց ու գնաց: Քաղաքը հեռու՞ է»: «Մոտիկ չի, դեռ մի գյուղ էլ պիտի անցնես ու էլի...»: «Անունս Մարիամիկ է»: «Լավ անուն ունես, Մարիամիկ ջան: Իմ անունը Աղաս ա: Չգնա՞նք կամաց-կամաց»: «Գնանք, Աղաս ջան»: Աղջիկը ճկուն սեթևեթանքով քայլեց Աղասի կողքով, բարձր կրունկները դժվարացնում էին քայլքը, կոշիկները հանեց` պահեց ձեռքին, մերկ ոտնաթաթերը ճերմակ կատվիկների պես մռմռալով` փափուկ կաթկթեցին ասֆալտին, քիչ առաջ օտար` մի տեսակ մոտեցավ, մտերիմի պես դարձավ, իսկ երբ ոտքը դրեց մանրախճին, ասաց` վախ, ու կախվեց Աղասի բազկից, Աղասն իրեն երջանիկ զգաց, արի գրկեմ-տանեմ էլի` մտածեց: «Ցավաց...ահա, արյուն եկավ...Կկարողանա՞ս, Աղաս»: Աղասը գրկեց աղջկան, բարձրացրեց` տարավ: «Չէ, այդպես կհոգնես»: «Չեմ հոգնի»,-հավատացրեց Աղասը: «Չէ, սպասիր...-աղջիկն իջավ, պտտվեց` ետևից գրկեց Աղասի վիզը, ոտքերով էլ` մեջքը.-Այ, այսպես լավ է, չէ՞»: «Լավ ա»,-արձագանքեց Աղասը. Մարիամիկի կոշիկներն նրա քթի տակ էին, մերկացած ոտնաթաթերը` առջևում` ուղենիշի պես, Աղասը երկու կողմից գրկել էր աղջկա ազդրերն ու տանում էր այնպես` ասես աղջիկը քաշ չուներ, միայն` հմայք, լուսինն ամպի ետևից դուրս եկավ` լուսավորեց, նրանց միացյալ ստվերն առջևում երկարեց, տարօրինակ գծագրումներ ընդունեց, Աղասին դուր չեկավ ծամածռություն հիշեցնող ստվերը, ուզեց հասնի` անցնի, բայց ո՞նց: «Այս ուշ գիշերով ու՞ր էիր գնում, Աղաս»,-աղջկա հարցը տաք հոսքով դիպավ ծոծրակին: «Ընկերոջս տանը գործ կար, էս վերևի գյուղում, արեցինք, հիմա տուն եմ գնում»,-պատասխանեց Աղասը. աղջկա ոտնաթաթի հետ էր խոսում, նա էլ արձագանքում էր չարաճճի: «Շուտով կհասնես, ինձ կիջացնես, կասես` դե գնա, ու ես էլ վիրավոր ոտքով դեռ ինչքա՜ն պիտի գնամ...Հեռախոսս էլ տականքի մեքենայում թողեցի, թե չէ կարելի էր տաքսի կանչել: Հեռախոսդ չես տա՞, զանգեմ»,-ոտնաթաթը հարցական ձգվեց, մյուսը մտել էր այս մեկի տակը` ագուցվել: «Չեմ վերցրել, գործի մեջ խանգարում ա, զընգ հա զընգ: Աղջիկ ջան...»: «Մարիամիկ, ջան»,-սեթևեթելով ճշտեց ոտնաթաթը, բութ մատիկը տնկվեց կամակոր: «Մարիամիկ ջան,-հաճույքով կրկնեց Աղասը, ձեռքն ակամա տարավ` դիպցրեց աղջկա ոտքին,-հայ քրիստոնյա ենք, կգաս, կգիշերես մեր տանը, վաղը լուսով կգնաս քո քաղաքը: Հրեն, տունն արդեն երևաց»: Աղջիկն իջավ Աղասի շալակից, մոտեցավ` նայեց աչքերի մեջ, «Բա չես վախենու՞մ, Աղաս»,-հարցրեց` տաք շունչը խփելով Աղասի դեմքին: «Չէ»,-կիսաձայն-անվստահ պատասխանեց Աղասը. հանկարծ կռահեց` աղջիկը նման է Մարգարիտին, շատ է նման: «Կոշիկներդ հագի, Մարգարիտ, ոտքերդ կկեղտոտվեն»: «Ոչինչ, կլվամ, ջուր չես տա՞»: «Կտամ»: Կյանքս էլ հետը կտամ` ուզեց ասել Աղասը, նա մտովի արդեն լվանում էր աղջկա ոտքերը, զգում մատների չարաճճի խլրտոցն ափերի մեջ: Շունը մոտեցավ, հոտ քաշեց աղջկանից, վախեցած ոռնաց ու տարօրինակ ընկրկումներով մտավ բույնը: Շան ոռնոցի վրա թթենու սաղարթից թևաբախման թպրտոց լսվեց, կարմրակտուց սև թռչունը սահեց-իջավ-խփվեց Աղասին` թռավ-կորավ: «Շշկռված անտեր»,-արձագանքեց Աղասը: Մարիամիկը կռացավ` բարձրացրեց սև փետուրը, խրեց մազերի մեջ, բայց փետուրը սահեց` ընկավ: Կատուն մուտքի մոտ մեջքն ուռցրել` ֆշշում էր, Աղասը ոտքով շպրտեց նրան, մտան տուն: Դուռը երկար ու ձիգ ճռռաց, մութ ննջարանից հայտնվեց կինը, քնատ հորանջեց, մոտ եկավ` տեսավ, աչքերը զարմացած կլորվեցին, ճմրթված ստինքը կրծկալից դուրս ընկավ` կախվեց: «Խեղճ երեխուն գիշերով թողել են ճամփեքին...»,-սկսեց Աղասն ու լռվեց: «Բարեկամիս տանից էի գալիս, մեքենան խփվեց սյանը` կախվեց ձորի վրա, վարորդը գնաց գյուղից տրակտոր բերելու, ես էլ, ճարահատյալ, ոտքով եկա դեպի քաղաք, սարսափելի էր, բվերը բվվում էին, չախկալները հաչում...Աստծուց էր, պարոն Աղասին հանդիպեցի»,-պատմեց Մարիամիկը: «Մարտիկի տնից էի գալիս,-լրացրեց Աղասը:-Ուշ ա, էրեխեն թող մեր մոտ քնի, առավոտ կգնա»: «Թող քնի»,-ուսերը վեր քաշեց կինը: Մարիամիկը ժպտաց, բարի գիշեր մաղթեց Աղասին ու գնաց կնոջ ետևից: 
Աղասը հագուստը հանեց, մտավ անկողին: Լուսինը եկավ, ճերմակ լույսը պատուհանից ներս գցեց` ծակեց աչքերը: Աղասը երես թեքեց լուսնից: Դեմքը պատին, թիկունքը սենյակի մուտքին` հանկարծ ոտնաձայներ լսեց` փափուկ, հուշիկ...Մոտեցան, լռեցին մահճակալի մոտ...Աղասը վախենում էր շրջվել` դատարկությունը տեսնել, սրտատրոփ սպասում էր...Ահա, վերմակը ետևում բարձրացավ, աղջկա մարմինը եկավ` սեղմվեց թիկունքին...«Եկել եմ, Աղաս»,-շշնջաց աղջիկը: Աղասը շրջվեց: Վախենում էր, վախենում էր մարմինը հրաժարվի` վախենա անծանոթ մարմնից, սակայն աղջկա խենթացնող մաշկը, բույրերը, շոյանքները, կիսաբաց աչքերի, կիսաբաց շուրթերի գերող հմայքը, օձագալար գրկախառնությունները, տաք համբույրները մոռացնել տվին ամեն բան, մնաց միայն սերը, սերը...
Առավոտյան, երբ արեգակը բարձրացել` շողերը պատուհանից ներս էր գցել, Աղասն արթնացավ, աչքերը տրորեց` նայեց...աղջիկը չկար, երևի իր սենյակն է գնացել` մտածեց,  դուրս եկավ միջանցք, «Էն աղջիկն ի՞նչ եղավ»,-հարցրեց դեպի խոհանոցը: «Ի՞նչ աղջիկ»,-զարմացավ կինը: «Էն, գիշերվա, էլի»: «Շատ ես խմել, Աղաս, երազում աղջիկներ ես տեսել,-ծիծաղեց կինը:-Լվացվի, լվացվի` արի, հաց եմ դնում»:
Վերադարձավ սենյակ, դեմքը մոտեցրեց բարձին` ագահորեն հոտոտելով փնտրեց...Աղջկա հոտը չկար: Դուրս եկավ բակ, ջրի ծորակը բացեց` մոլորված կանգնեց առաջը, հիշեց` հայացքով փնտրեց...սև փետուրն ընկած էր ծառի տակ, վերցրեց, ժպտաց, նետեց քամուն, քամին առավ, բարձրացրեց` տարավ հեռու: «Մարդ իմանա` կա՞ էս աշխարհը, թե՞ սուտ ա...»,-մտածեց Աղասը` հայացքը հեռացող փետուրին սևեռած:

----------

Alphaone (16.04.2013), impression (16.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Smokie (17.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Արևանուռ (20.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*9-րդ տարբերակ

Գծեր Շեղողը*

Նայում է ժամացույցին: 11:49: Հանդիպումը սկսվելու է ուղիղ կեսօրին...ուշանալու է: Նրա սպիտակ շապիկը, խնամքով դասավորված թղթապանակը, փայլուն կոշիկները... Այս տեսակին ճանաչում եմ ու սիրում եմ նայել նրանց, երբ ընկած են լինում հսկայական խցանման մեջ, կարևոր հանդիպումից ուղիղ իննը րոպե առաջ: Ի՞նչ կանի նա:
-Կես ժամից հազիվ դուրս գանք էս խաչմերուկից, բայց հլը դուրս նայեք, իրարանցում է, ամեն ինչ կանգնած, ախր գլխավոր պողոտայով պլստալու ձև չկա, ասում են պատվիրակություն է եկել, հետիոտներին էլ չեն թողնում մայթ դուրս գալ,-ասում է տաքսիստը:
Նրա ճակատին նկատվում են քրտինքի կաթիլներ: Հետիոտներին չեն թողնում դուրս գալ...Իր հանդիպան վայր հասնելու համար պետք է անցնի գլխավոր պողոտայով, ինչ գնով ուզում է լինի, ուղիղ ութ րոպեից պետք է լինել տեղում: Ձեռքը մտցնում է գրպանը, շոյում-հանում է հինգհազարանոց թղթադրամը:
-Արագ, խնդրում եմ,-ասում է:
-Դուք ինձ ձեռք եք առնու՞մ,-աչքերն է չռում տաքսիստը,-չե՞ք տեսնում, որ խցանում է, ասում եմ՝ փակ են բոլոր ճանաարհները: Ելք չկա:
Ելք չկա, ելք չկա, ելք չկա:
-Չնայած կարելի է անցնել ստորգետնյա ուղիյով: Այնտեղ միայն մալուխներ են, առնետներ ու փտած սարդոստայներ: Հորեղբայրս շինարար է եղել այս փողոցի կառուցման ժամանակ ու հաճախ էր պատմում, որ էստեղ ստորգետնյա թունելներ կան՝ հենց փողոցների տակով, այսինքն եթե կարողանաք իջնել ցած, հասնել մինչև խաչմերուկ, թեքվել աջ, քայլել մի երեսուն մետր, կհասնեք ձեր ուզած հասցեի մոտ,-ասում է տաքսիտը՝ կարծես թե դիտմամբ հանգստացնելով ձայնը, այնքան հանգստացնելով, որ թվում է՝ հիպնոս է պատրաստվում անել:
Նա նայում է ժամացույցին: 11: 53: Յոթ րոպե:
-Ստորգետնյա մուտքը հեն է,-ցույց է տալիս տաքսիստը հանդիպակած երթուղու կանգնած մեքենաներից մեկի դիմաց: Ասֆալտի վրա չուգունե կափարիչն  է:
11:54:
Ելք չկա: Տաքսիստը վերցնում է թղթադրամը, դնում գրպանը, հանում մյուս գրպանից հազարանոցներն ու հաշվում չորս հատ:
-Սա ձեր մանրը,-ասում է նա,-բարի ճանապարհ:
Այլևս ելք չկա: Փայլուն կոշիկները, խնամքով դասավորված թղթապանակը, սպիտակ  շապիկը դուրս են գալիս տաքսիից, անցնում լռված-կանգնած մեքենաների արանքով: Հասնելով չուգունե կափարիչին երկմտում է մի պահ: Նայում շուրջը: Մեքենաներից իրեն են հետևում որոշ հետաքրքրասերների զարմացած հայացքները: Կռանում-քաշում-բացում է կափարիչը: Նայում է ներս: Մութ, խոնավ ու գարշելի է: Լսվում են փտած սարդոստայների նվվոցը, առնետների ծվծվոցն ու մալուխների խուլ տզզոցը... Սպիտակ շապիկը, խնամքով դասավորված թղթապանակն ու փայլուն կոշիկները հերթով փայլում են արևի տակ ու կորում ստորգետնյա խավարում: Լռված-կանգնած մեքենաներից նայում են որոշ հետաքրքրասերների հիացած դեմքերը:
11: 59: Գործարար կենտրոնի պահակը լսում է տարօրինակ ձայներ հետնամուտքից: Վերցնում է մահակն ու քայլում ձայնի հետևից: Ձայնը ճանկռում է դուռն ու խնդրում ներս թողնել իրեն: Պահակը բացում է դուռը: Մահակը ձեռքում ամուր սեղմած-պահած: Փայլուն կոշիկներ, խնամքով դասավորված թղթապանակ և սպիտակ շապիկ, շապիկի վրա՝ ձախ թևքի մոտ, մրոտ լաքա:

Ինձ ասում են նկարիչ: Կամ ասում են գծերը շեղող...
Չնայած, ինձ ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան էլ չի ասում: Ես չափից դուրս ծեր ու միայնակ եմ, որպեսզի մեկն ու մեկն իմ անունը տա: Ես ուղղակի տեսնում եմ կյանքի գծերն ու հետևում դրանց: Գծերի մասին էլ չգիտեք, իհարկե...դրանց մասին քչերը գիտեն, էհ, որտեղից իմանան, եթե չեն տեսել ոչ մի անգամ: Իմ ծանոթներից միայն ես եմ, որ տեսնում եմ այդ գծերը, ինձ էլ ոչ ոք չի հիշում...բայց որ հիշեին, ինձ կասեին Գծեր Շեղող: Լավ է հնչում: Այս քաղաքում լավ կհնչեր: Կտրուկ է, ազդեցիկ է, կոպիտ է, բայց խորհրդավոր է: Հենց այս քաղաքի պես: Լավ  է հնչում:
Ես եմ նկարիչը, որ շեղում եմ գծերը...
Հարցնում եք՝ ի՞նչ ասել է՝ գծերը շեղե՞լ:
Իսկ դուք մտածե՞լ եք, որ ապրում եք նախապես  գծված գծերով: Մտածե՞լ եք, ինչ կլիներ ձեզ հետ, եթե մի օր տուն գնայիք ոչ թե սովորական ճանապարհով՝ այլ անցնելով հարևան թաղով...
Ես եմ, որ շեղում եմ գծերը: Ես Գծերը Շեղողն եմ:


Նայում-տեսնում-զմայլվում եմ նրանով: Դիակիզարանի խցի առջև կանգնած: Կուրծքը փարթամ, ակնոցները՝ սիրուն քթին, երկար մազերը՝ ուսերին սեգ: Եկել-հասել է ամենապատասխանատու մասին:
-Հիմա պետք է փակել խցի դուռը՝ ուշադիր հետևելով, որ փակվի հերմետիկ: Կրակը միացնելուց հետո խցում միանգամից երեք հազար աստիճան է լինում: Կհալացնի-կտանի ցանկացած բան, իսկ եթե դուռը լավ փակ չլինի...
Աղջիկը լսում է մեծ աչքերն ակնոցների հետևից թարթելով: Դեմքը կենտրոնացած է ինչպես պետական քննության ժամանակ:
-Դե եթե լավ ես փակել, սեղմիր կոճակը,-ասում է փորձառու Անուբիսը,-ճամփու դիր նրան:
Աղջիկը նայում է խցի մեջ՝ հաստ ապակու հետևից: Աչքերը թարթում են ակնոցների հետևից: Նայում է դիակին՝ կյանքի հետևից: Սեղմում է կոճակը:
Սեղմում է կոճակը:
Սեղմում է կոճակը...
Կրակ չկա:
-Այսպես լինում է,-ասում է Անուբիսը,-էնտեղ լարը պետք է միացում տա, կայծ հանի, բոցը ելնի...պետք է ստուգել լարի վիճակը:
Աղջիկը բացում է խցի դուռը, քաշում-հանում դիակով սկուտեղը, նայում ներս:
-Եթե մի քիչ նիհար լինեի, կմտնեի-կտեսնեի-կսարքեի,-ասում է Անուբիսը:
Աղջիկը նայում է մեծ աչքերով՝ ակնոցների հետևից:
-Որ դու մտնես կկարողանաս, տես, որ լարի ծայրը հասնի գազով խողովակին: Մի վախեցիր,-ժպտում է Անուբիսը,-մեզ մոտ վառում են միայն դիակներին:
Աղջիկը հանում է ակնոցները: Խցի սառը մետաղյա պատերը ձգում են նրան: Վերջում երևում է հիշված լարը: Աչքով է անում գազի խողովակը:
-Տես ինչ հեռու են իրարից,-ասում է Անուբիսը:
Ճիշտ որ, հեռու են:
Աղջիկը մտնում է խցի մեջ: Առաջ է շարժվում չորեքթաթ: Խցի սառը մետաղյա պատերը գրկում են նրան: Խցի դուռը փակվում է: Սառը մետաղյա պատերը սեղմվում են ակցանի պես: Դուռը բացվում է: Անուբիսը ծիծաղում է:
-Կատակ են անում, մի վախեցիր:
Աղջիկը հասնում է լարին: Առաջ է քաշում: Այնպես, որ ծայրը հասնի գազի խողովակին:
Հետ է գալիս խեցգետնի պես: Հետ-հետ սողում-դուրս է գալիս:
-Ոնց-որ նոր ծնված լինես, չէ՞,-ժպտում է Անուբիսը:
Դիակով սկուտեղը մտցնում է խցի մեջ:
-Դուռը պինդ փակիր: Կոճակը սեղմիր:
Աղջիկը թարթում է աչքերը ակնոցների հետևից, սեղմում կոճակը: Բոցը կուլ է տալիս դիակը սկուտեղի հետ միասին: Խցի սառը պատերը շիկանում են: Դիակի ծուխը վեր է գալարվում դիակիզարանի բարձր ծխնելույզից: 
Աղջկա քթում մնում է սաղը մետաղյա պատերի յուրօրինակ հոտը:


Ես եմ Գծեր Շեղողն, ու ոչ ոք չի դիմում ինձ այդպես, քանզի ես եմ միակը և հին եմ այնքան, որ չկա ինձ պես երկրորդը...
Պետք է ներողամիտ լինեք պաթոսիս համար: Դա է հիվանդությունը բոլոր միայնակ հոգիների:  Ես եմ, որ շեղում եմ գծերը...ուղղակի իմացեք դա: Դուք չգիտեք ձեր սեփական գծերի մասին ու չգիտեք, թե ինչպիսինն է դիակիզարանների հոտը, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դուք չունեք գծեր ու չեք կարող հայտնվել հարևան թաղում, թագավորական պալատում, դիակիզարանում կամ նվվացող սարդոստայնում: Չգիտեք, քանզի միայն ես եմ այն, ով տեսնում-շեղում է գծերն ու նկարում: Ես եմ նկարիչը, որ դնում եմ նոր շտրիխն ու դարձնում ձեզ ուրիշ...ես եմ Գծեր Շեղողը:


Նայում են երկինք: Ամպերը գորշ են, ինչպես Պոմպեյի վերջին օրը: Ջրի մասնիկները գրկում են իրար ու թռչում ցած՝ զովացնելու մարդկանց աշխարհը: Քրտնած շապիկը, դատարկ թղթապանակն ու փոշոտ կոշիկները: Նա ժպտում է: Կուրծքը փարթամ, ակնոցները սիրուն քթին, մազերը թաց ուսերին կպած՝ կանգնած է: Մատները մեղմ դիպչում են իրար:
-Հիմա ուժեղ անձրև կգա,-ասում է աղջիկը: 
Մատները մեղմ հյուսվում են իրար, մեծ բռունցք դառնում:
-Գնանք էստեղից,-ասում է նա: Աղջիկը վազում է նրա հետևից: Նա քայլում է չափից շատ արագ:
Կտրում-անցնում է երկու փողոց:
-Էստեղ,-ասում է նա: Փոշոտ կոշիկները ցատկում են ջրափոսերի վրայով, կանգ առնում: Ամուր ձեռքերը, բռնում-անց են կացնում աղջկա փոքրիկ մարմինը:
-Էստեղ մի բակ կա,-փոշոտ կոշիկները շտապում են: Ամպերը գոռում են:Սև-թանձր-ծանր կախված են շենքերի վրա:
-Էստեղ հիմա արև կլինի,-փոշոտ կոշիկները թեքվում են դեպի բակը: Անցնում են դարանով ու մտնում ներս: Աղջկա  մեծ աչքերը թարթում են ակնոցի հետևից: Ջրի մեծ կաթիլ ընկնում է ակնոցի վրա: Պատկերը լղոզվում է:
-Էստեղ էլ անձրև չի գա,-ասում են թաց շապիկը, դատարկ թղթապանակն ու փաշոտ կոշիկները:
Աղջիկը նայում-հարցնում-ժպտում է իր աչքերով՝ թաց ակնոցի հետևից:


Ես եմ, որ շեղում եմ գծերը: Գծեր Շեղողն եմ ես, որ կասեմ ձեզ հիմա այն, ինչ գիտեք բոլորդ, բայց չի գիտակցում ձեզնից ոչ ոք: Այդ ես եմ, որ տեսնում եմ գծերն ու շեղում եմ դրանք, բայց այդ դուք եք, որ սահում եք ձեր գծերով ու զգում ընթացքը ձեր կյանքի: Ու կասեմ մի բան, որ թե լսեք, կանեք դա միշտ ու ամեն օր, մի հոգի շատ, իսկ մյուսը քիչ, գծերը ձեր շեղել-բեկել կսովորեք դուք մի օր: Ու դա որ լինի, միշտ իմացեք՝մի վախեցեք, եթե կա ճար, մտեք վստահ որջը բազում գաղտնիքների՝ թեքվելով ձեր հին ճամփեքից՝ թեկուզ և մեն մի րոպեով:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Smokie (18.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*10-րդ տարբերակ

Շարունակություն*


Երբ ես մահացա, գրեթե ոչ մի բան չփոխվեց: Ասում եմ, գրեթե, քանզի ամեն ինչ մնաց նույնը, բացի իմ ներկայությունից: Թաղմանս ժամանակ մարդկանց դեմքերին միայն ձանձրույթ էր կարելի նկատել և հոգնածություն, ահավոր շոգ օրեր էին սկսվել: Նախքան մեռնելս, երազում էի, որ մարմինս մեռնելուցս հետո այրեն, մի անգամ նույնիսկ ծնողներիս մոտ ասացի այդ մասին: Սակայն միայն մեռնելուցս հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ ցանկությունս չի կատարվելու, որոշել էին թաղել խոնավ հողի մեջ, լավ է, որ գլխիս էն հսկայական ու անիմաստ քարերից չէին դրել, գոնե մի անգամ, թեկուզ արդեն ոչ կյանքիս օրոք, ազատել էին իրենց կողմից իմ վրա դրված ծանրությունից:
Սովորական տասնութամյա աղջիկ էի, սովորում էի ուսուցչուհի դառնալու համար, ասում էին՝ աչքի ընկնող եմ(էդպես էլ չհասկացա՝ ինչով), սիրում էի կարդալ ու զբոսնել, ինչի հետևանքով էլ մեռա: Ուղղակի էշացած անցնում էի փողոցը, առանց գրքից կտրվելու:
Կանգնել ու նայում էի նկարիս, էնքան էլ վատիկը չէի փաստորեն: Ձանձրալի է: Մի խոսքով, սովորական թաղում էր, ընդհանուր մարդկանց ու արարողության մասին խոսելն էլ՝ անիմաստ: Բնական է, շատերը լացում էին, շատերը սառն էին, բայց մի բան հաստատ է, ափսոսում էին, որ էդ տարիքում մահացա(կարող է հետագայում դառնայի ահաբեկիչ, լավ է՝ շուտ մեռա), ու որ նման անտանելի շոգեր են սկսվել: Ամեն ինչ ավարտվեց:
Օրերն անցնում էին, ոչ մի նորություն չկար, ամեն ինչ հանգիստ էր, մի տեսակ անապատային ու լուռ: Վերջապես մի փոքր հանգիստ էի ու ազատ ցանակացած պատասխանատվությունից: Միայն շոգերն էին գնալով ավելանում ու հողի մեջ էլ մի կաթիլ խոնավություն չէր մնացել: Սկսել էի մտածել, որ ի վերջո ցանկությունս կատարվելու է, բայց մարմնիս փոխարեն հոգիս է վառվելու: Վախենալու էր, հուսով եմ դա դժոխքի հետ կապ չուներ:
Մեռածս առաջին ամսվա վերջին կիրակին գերեզմանիս մոտ մի երիտասարդ եկավ՝ կարմիր ու դեղին կակաչներվ: Նախկինում նրան երբեք չէի հանդիպել: Բավականին հմայիչ էր, ճակատը մի քիչ դուրս եկած, կարծես կռվողի, աչքերն՝ արծվային, ձեռքերը՝ ուժեղ, բարձրահասակ: Նստեց գերեզմանիս մոտ, խունկ վառեց, ծաղիկները դրեց ներքև ու սկսեց լացել: Առաջին տպավորությունս այն էր, որ նա գիժ է: Հետո սկսեց խոսել, պարզվեց՝ ինձ մեքենայի տակ գցող երիտասարդն էր: Այդ գրողի տարածն էր ինձնից խլել կյանքս, և հետո էլ կուսությունս էր խլելու: Բարկացա, ուզում էի սպանել նրան: 
Ինձ մոտ օրերը լրիվ անիմաստ էին անցնում, առանց սենսացիաների, սկսել էի ձանձրանալ անգամ հանգստից, նյարդայնանում էի էն փաստից, որ չգիտեի, թե ինչքան է էդպես շարունակվելու: Երիտասարդն էլ չէր երևացել, գոնե մխիթարվեի:
Մի օր էլ որոշեցի գնալ մեր տուն, չէի կարոտել, ուղղակի պարապ էր: Տանն ամեն ինչ սովորական էր, միայն իմ սենյակն էլ իմը չէր, քույրս իրենով էր արել, միշտ էլ իմացել եմ, որ աչքը սենյակիս վրա է, իմը մեծ էր ու լուսավոր: Հայրս տանը չէր, իսկ մայրս ճաշի էր պատրաստվում ու անընդհատ բողոքում շոգերից, ստիպելով էլի մտածել դժոխքի մասին: 
Մտա սենյակս, քույրս ու ընկերուհիները նստած էին կատվիս հետ: Կատուս իմ կյանքն էր պատմում նրանց, ափսոսացի, որ ավելի լի ու հետաքրքիր կյանք չեմ ունեցել, շատ բան կունենար կատուս պատմելու: Որոշեցի թողնել ու հետ գնալ, հիմա հասկացա՝ տանից լավ տեղ չկա, գերեզմանն իմ տունն էր:
Մահվանս վերջին ամսվա վերջին կիրակին նա նորից եկավ: Նորից խունկ ու կակաչներ էր բերել: Չհասկացա, որտեղից էր իմացել, որ սիրածս ծաղիկներ կակաչներն են, իսկ գույները՝ կարմիրն ու դեղինը: Այդ մասին միայն կատուս գիտեր, նա էլ անծանոթների հետ չէր խոսում, այն էլ ինձնից: Այս անգամ ներկայացավ, անունը Տիգրան էր: Իրեն սազում էր, հաստատ: 
Ու երբ գնացի ու նստեցի կողքին, զգացի սրտի համաչափ աշխատանքը, մեռնելու աստիճան հաճելի էր, իմն արդեն երկու ամիս է չէր աշխատում: Ընդամենը մի ժամ հետո վեր կացավ գնալու, ասաց, որ գործեր ունի ու ներեմ իրեն շուտ գնալու համար:
Անցավ ևս մի ամիս, կարիք չկա պատմելու ու կրկնելու, թե ինչ տեսակ աննպատակ ու անիմաստ էին այդ օրերը: Միայն երրորդ ամսվա վերջին կիրակին նա նորից եկավ, նորից խնկով ու կակաչներով: Մի քիչ խոսեց, թեթևացավ: Մի քանի ժամից որոշեց գնալ, այս անգամ ես էլ որոշեցի գնալ հետը:
Պարզվեց, որ էլ մեքենա չի քշում, գնացինք ոտքով: Ապրում էր ինձ բավականին ծանոթ մի թաղամասում, մի բարձրահարկ շենքում, որտեղ վերելակը միշտ վատ էր աշխատում: Ոտքով բարձրացանք վեցերորդ հարկ: Ապրում էր մենակ, հետաքրքիր չէր, թե ինչու: Ուրախ էի: Մտավ լողանալու, հետո թեյ խմեց ու պառկեց քնելու: Պառկեցի կողքին՝ շատ մոտ, գրկեցի ու ապահովության զգացում ունեցա, հասկացա, որ դժոխքի գաղափարից վախենալ պետք չէր, էլ շոգ չէր, հիմա արդեն ուղղակի ջերմ էր: Վերջապես կար երջանկություն: Քնեցինք: Հանկարծ անունս կանչեց ու ես վեր կացա, չէի սխալվել, անունս էր տալիս, բայց դեռ քնած էր: Տեսնես ինչ էր կատարվում ներսում, աչքերս փակեցի ու մտա երազի մեջ:  Երբեք չէի մտածի, որ ինձ կուզեր սիրել: Սիրեց, սիրեցի, չէր ցավում: Եթե արդեն մեռած չլինեի, կմեռնեի երջանկությունից:
Առավոտ բավականին ուշ արթնացանք: Մարզանք, լոգանք, թեյ ու ի զարմանս ինձ՝ ծխախոտ, երբեք չէի տեսել, որ նա ծխեր: Գնաց, իսկ ես մնացի, անգամ տան պատերից նրա բույրն էի առնում, հասկացա որ ընդամենը տասնութամյա աղջնակ եմ ու ամբողջ ներսով սիրահարվել եմ առաջին անգամ: Երեկոյան կողմ, երբ դեռ չէր եկել, դուրս եկա տանից: Արդեն գերեզմանիս մոտ մի քիչ վատ զգացի, գլխապտույտ ունեի, ընթացքից նաև սրտխառնոց ավելացավ: Քանի գնում սրտխառնոցս շատանում էր: Դե, արդեն հասկացաք՝ հղի էի, ես երեխա էի ունենալու:
Մի քանի օր ապրում էի առանց հասկանալու հետոն, առանց ավարտը պատկերացնելու, առանց որևէ բան զգալու, ինձ թվում էր՝ բթացել եմ:  Իմ վաղուց արդեն չբաբախող սրտի տակ, սիրտ էր բաբախում: 
Մահվանս չորրորդ ամսվա վերջին կիրակին նա նորից եկավ: Տխուր էր հայացքը, մտածկոտ: Ո՛չ խունկ էր բերել, ո՛չ կակաչ, ո՛չ էլ խոսեց: Նստեց կողքիս մինչև գիշեր, բավականին ուշ որոշեց գնալ: Մի պահ հետ նայեց նկարիս ու թվաց, թե կուզեր կողքին լինեի: Էդ պահը ինձ մի տեսակ լացելու ու ծիծաղելի թվաց, ախր կողքին էի, բայց ինքն իմը չէր կարող լինել: Չգիտեի ինչ մտածել, սիրում էի:
Անցավ մոտ յոթ ամիս, վերջին կիրակիները միշտ ուժի մեջ էին: Այդ օրերի ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ գերեզմանիցս չհեռացա: Շոգերն անցել էին, բայց ինձ միևնույնն է ոչ մեկ չէր այցելում: Կարևորը ինձ լավ էի զգում փոքրիկիս հետ: Ոչ էլ նրա տուն էի գնացել, ինձ հանգիստ էր պետք:
Փոքրիկը ծնվեց առանց որևէ օգնության և կամ բարդությունների, ծնվեց մեր երեխան: Մինչ այդ չէի մտածել, թե ինչ եմ անելու, բայց նրան գրկելուն պես հասկացա՝ տալու էի Տիգրանին, նաև իր փոքրիկն էր:
Դռան զանգը տվեցի ու սպասեցի բացվելուն: Դուռը մի երիտասարդ աղջիկ բացեց, գեղեցիկ էր, ինձնից տարիքով: Նայեց ներքև՝ լացող փոքրիկիս, ու կանչեց Տիգրանին: Նա եկավ ու տեսնելով փոքրիկիս՝ աչքերը լցվեցին, գրկեց, համբուրեց ու ասաց, որ արդեն ինն ամիս է նրա մասին էր երազում: 
Ժպտացի, դուռը փակվեց: Հիմա իսկապես հանգիստ էի, գնացի գերեզմանս, ինձ քնել էր պետք: Շարունակությունս ուրիշն էր գրելու՝ սերս:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Smokie (18.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Հայկօ (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013), Տրիբուն (19.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*11-րդ տարբերակ


Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին*


Քաղաքի ծայրամասում տարերայնորեն ձևավորված շուկան վաղուց արդեն բոլորել էր իր ինքնահաստատման փուլը` չունենալով, սակայն, քաղաքային շուկայի կարգավիճակ կամ դրա նման մի բան: Այնուամենայնիվ, շուկան ոչ միայն գոյատևում էր, այլև կենսունակ էր այնքան, որ առուծախի իր ցանցն էր ներառել նաև հին ու ցածրիկ առանձնատներով շրջափակված նեղլիկ ու ծուռումուռ մի քանի փողոց: 
Առավոտ-կանուխ սկսվող և մթնշաղի հետ ավարտվող ամենօրյա աղմկոտ առևտուրը` իր բացօթյա գոյությամբ և համապատասխան փտող, հոտող և հոսող հետևանքներով, մաշել էր փողոցների երբեմնի  ասֆալտապատ ծածկույթը` այն վերածելով տարբեր չափի <գոգավորությունների> և <բարձունքների> արանքում ձևավորված լաբիրինթոսի: Փողոցների կնճռոտ դեմքի անձավակերպ խորշերում կրծողներն ու միջատները դրախտային մի թաքստոց էին սարքել` միայն իրենց հայտնի ելքերով ու մուտքերով:
Որքան որ շուկան դրախտ էր ամեն տեսակ սողացողի և կրծողի, այնքան դժոխք էր` էժանագին ապրանքի ետևից ստիպված մի տաղավարից մյուսը քայլող-ցատկոտող երկոտանի գնորդի համար, և ոչ ոք այն չէր սիրում:
Շուկան չէր սիրում նաև քաղաքի քաղաքագլուխը: Նրա ամենօրյա քաղաքանպաստ մտորումները, բախվելով շուկայի անճոռնի պատկերին, մոլորվում էին ուղեղի հոգնած, լաբիրինթոսակերպ ծալքերում` տրտմեցնելով սիրտը: Նրանք, ովքեր երկրում քաղաքագլխից ավելի բարձր հասարակական դիրք ու պաշտոն ունեին և որոշում էին ոչ միայն քաղաքագլխի` քաղաքագլուխ լինել-չլինելու հարցը, այլ նաև ուրիշ, ոչ պակաս կարևոր հարցեր, ասֆալտապատման համար քաղաքին չափազանց սուղ միջոցներ էին տրամադրում: Խեղճ քաղաքագլուխը հազիվ կարողանում էր բարեկարգել իր հարազատ փողոցն ու քաղաքում այս ու այն կողմ սփռված իր բազմաթիվ ու բազմազան մեծ ու փոքր հիմնարկներին հարող տարածքները:
Քաղաքապետը տխրում էր: Նրան վշտացնում էին ասֆալտի ամեն տարվա կիսատ-պռատ կարկատաններից սպիապատ փողոցների տեսքն ու  այն ճանապարհները, որոնց բախտ չէր էլ վիճակվել տարիներով գոնե այդ կարկատանները տեսնել:
Մի օր շուկան ակոսող փոսորակների միջով ետուառաջ վազվզող աշխարհում անծանոթ մի մուկ հայտնվեց: Նա այնքան երկարիրան ու երկարապոչ էր, որ և պոչը, և իրանը գետնախորշ ու բացօթյա անցուղիներում անպատեհ խցանումներ էին առաջացնում. մերթ ինքն էր փակում սրա-նրա ճանապարհը, մերթ իր երկարավուն պոչն էր մնում անծանոթ մեկի թաթերի կամ փորի տակ` խախտելով հանրային կյանքի ամեն կարգ ու կանոն:
Սովորական երեկոներից մեկն էր, և երկարիրանը շտապում էր` ծխեցրած, նեխած ձկան գլուխը ատամների արանքում, երբ գլխավերևում տարօրինակ սոսափյուն զգաց: Զարմանալի էր, քանի որ երբևէ չէր մտածել, թե խարխլված փողոցների գետնասույզ աշխարհից բացի ուրիշ աշխարհներ էլ կարող են լինել, և այն էլ վերևում, ուր ոչինչ չկար, ոչ մի հենարան, կառչելու, մագլցելու ոչ մի բան: Երկարիրանը պարզապես վեր ձգեց ձկան գլխով վարագուրված մռութը:
Ագռավ էր, ահռելի, սև ագռավ:
Երկարիրանը միայն հասցրեց տեսնել իր վրա խոյացող մի զույգ բացված մագիլներ: Ինչպես ճողոպրեց, ինքն էլ չհասկացավ: Եթե ասֆալտի հսկայական, փոսորակի վրա ծառս եղած կտորը չլիներ, ինքն արդեն օդում կլիներ` ագռավի ճիրաններում: Երկարիրանը կափկափող ատամների արանքից ցած գցեց ձկան գարշահոտ գլուխն ու ականջները լարեց: Ագռավը հավանաբար հեռացել էր: Ականջների մեջ միայն սեփական մկնային սրտի զարկերն էին:
Չգիտեր` որքան մնաց փրկարար թաքստոցում: Ավելի ուշ, երբ լռեցին գրեթե բոլոր ձայները, նա թաց քթիկով հոտոտեց վերևի օդն ու պսպղուն աչքերը չորս արած`սուրաց տուն: Կծկվեց մութ ու հարմարավետ անկյունում և երազեց քնելու մասին: Աչքերը չէին փակվում: Նրանք դեռ ագռավի՝ ակնթարթ առ ակնթարթ մեծացող ճանկերն էին տեսնում` ստիպելով ծանր հոգոց հանել: Վերջապես որոշեց դուրս սողալ:
Դրսում լուսնի կրծոտված սկավառակն էր ու հաճելի, անվտանգ մթությունը: Նստելով ետևի թաթերի վրա` երկարիրանը առջևի թաթերը վեր պարզեց ու հանկարծ սկսեց … աղոթել: Ամեն ինչ այնքան ինքնաբուխ էր, անկեղծ, որ նույնիսկ լաց եղավ: Նա շնորհակալ էր իր մկնային աստծուն այդօրվա հրաշալի փրկության համար: Եթե փողոցը բարեկարգ լիներ, հիմա նա վաղուց ագռավի անճոռնի ձագերի անհագ որկորում կլիներ` խոշտանգված ու անպոչ: Վերջին փաստի արձանագրումը ամենասարսափելին էր. խոշտանգվածը ինչ-որ տեղ ըմբռնելի էր, բայց` անպոչը` նաև ստորացուցիչ:
Նա նորից բարձրացրեց թաթիկներն ու շարունակեց ընդհատված աղոթքը, սակայն հիմա արդեն քաղաքագլխի համար: Չէ, որ նրա շնորհիվ էր, որ ինքը ողջ մնաց, նրա շնորհիվ էր, որ փողոցն այնպիսին էր, ինչպիսին էր: Երկարիրանը խնդրեց, որ մկների աստվածը նրան անսահման հաջողություն բերի և երկար-երկար թողնի քաղաքի գլխի տխուր ու մտահոգ պաշտոնում:
Շուտով նոր օր բացվեց` իր հին ու նոր հոգսերով, և երկարիրանը կամաց-կամաց մոռացավ փորձության այն դժնդակ օրը:
Կամ մկների աստվածն էր լսել երկարիրանի նվիրական աղոթքը, կամ քաղաքապետի նոր ընտրություններն էին պատճառը (չնայած` վերջինը քիչ հավանական է), մի խոսքով, չգիտես ինչպես և որտեղից քաղաքի փողոցներն ասֆալտապատելու համար գումար էր հայտնվել, և ծայրամասային շուկան իր անճոռնի նրբանցքներով (ճիշտ կլիներ ասել` կոպիտանցքերով) արդեն բարեկարգվում էր, իհարկե, քայլող-ցատկոտող երկոտանի շուկայավորների համար, և դրախտն ու դժոխքը փոխում էին իրենց տեղերը:
Կրծող-սողացող ստորգետնյա հասարակությունն անհանգիստ էր, հուսալքված: Տեղահանության ու գաղթի ճանապարհը երկար չէր. դեպի մոտակա հնօրյա առանձնատների նկուղներն ու պատերի քարաթափ ճեղքերը:
Երկարիրանը ևս մյուսների նման քաշվեց դատարկ քարաբներից մեկն ու ճակատագրի դեմ բողոքելն անիմաստ գտնելով` կուչ եկավ:
Մի քանի օրից տեղահանվածները հարմարվեցին ու վերսկսեցին իրենց խաթարված առօրյան:
Արևն արդեն իջնում էր հորիզոնից ներքև, երբ երկարիրանը զեռունների շարժվող ու անձև սևության ետևում, հենց փողոցի կենտրոնում այդքան երազած ծխահարված ձկան դեղնափայլ գլուխը տեսավ, ու հաճույքից սիրտը նվաղեց: Հիշեց այն չարաբաստիկ օրը, այդպես էլ չվայելած ավարն ու որոշեց անելիքը:
Զեռունները դժկամությամբ, բայց զիջեցին:
Նեխած ձկան բույրը թմրադեղի պես թուլացրեց մարմինը: Մինչև քարաճեղքը ճանապարհը երկար չէր: Առջևի թաթերով բռնեց երանելի ավարն ու ատամները հաճույքով մխրճեց  ձկան գլխի մեջ: Իջնող-բարձրացող ծնոտները մերթ բացում, մերթ փակում էին թմրած ականջներն այնպես, որ ծանոթ թևերի սոսափն այս անգամ երկարիրանը չափազանց ուշ լսեց:
Փողոցի կենտրոնում մնաց ճակատագիր դարձած ձկան կծոտված գլուխը և դեպի այն շտապող զեռունների սև շարասյունը:
Գիշերվա հետ ագռավաբնում նիրհող ձագերի կուշտ կտուցներին նայելով` մայր գիշատիչը որոշեց աղոթել իր ագռավային աստծուն հանապազօր թարմ կերակրի և առավելապես` քաղաքագլխի բարօրության համար, որ վերջապես վերջ դրեց շուկան ապականող սողուն-կրծողների անպատիժ խրախճանքին ու թաքստոցներին` հարթեցնելով ստորգետնյա լաբիրինթոսը: Նա վեր պարզեց սևաթույր թևերն ու աղոթեց այնքան ինքնաբուխ, այնքան անկեղծ, որ անգամ անսպիտակուց աչքերը խոնավացան:
Հաջորդ օրը ասֆալտի բույրից հարբած քաղաքը քաղաքագլխի պաշտոնում մի անգամ ևս միահամուռ վերընտրեց իր տխուր ու աստծո պահած քաղաքագլխին: Եվ ոչ ոք այդպես էլ չիմացավ, թե էս ամեն ինչի մեջ  մկան աստծո պո՞չն էր խառը, թե՞ ագռավի աստծո կտուցի: 
Նոր օրվա հետ շուկայում աշխուժացող եռուզեռի մեջ անհայտ մի ձկնավաճառ նայելով ոտքերի տակ տաքացող ասֆալտին` մեկ այլ անհայտ հաճախորդի խորհրդավոր ասաց.
- Ոնց գցում-բռնում ես` ձուկը գլխից է հոտում, թե չէ` պոչ… կտուց…բա:  Էնպես որ` եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (18.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*12-րդ տարբերակ

Անորոշություն*


   Ներքին ձայնս ինձ ստիպում է քայլերս արագացնել: Անբացատրելիորեն լարված եմ: Չեմ հասկանում, թե այս ի՞նչ վատ կանխազգացողություն է: Ահավոր  անհանգիստ եմ և  համարյա վազում եմ: Վաղն էլ եղբորս հարսանիքն է : Ի՜նչ լավ օր է լինելու...
   Հասա տուն: Զարմացա, երբ դռան մոտ հավաքված տղամարդկանց տեսա:  Լարվածությունս կրկնապատկվեց: Կամաց բարևեցի և ներս մտա: Հյուրասենյակում էլ կանայք են հավաքվել և բավականին բարձ են խոսում, բայց ամենաբարձրը մորս ձայնն է.
-Հենց հիմա պիտի վատանար: Դիտմամբ է անում...
  Ուզեցա որևէ  բան ասել, բայց չկարողացա: Ինչ-որ բան ներսից խեղդում է ինձ: Հասկացա արդեն, որ Ավետիս պապս վատացել է:
  Ինձ տեսնելով, մայրս լռեց: Ոչինչ չասացի և արագ գնացի  պապիս սենյակը: 
  Նարե հորաքույրս և բժիշկը նստել են պապիս մահճակալի կողքին: Հորաքույրս արտասվում է: Մոտեցա և զգույշ բռնեցի պապիս ձեռքը: Այնքա՜ն սառն է...
   Արցունքներս գլորվում են: Չեմ կարողանում ինքս ինձ զսպել, իսկ պապս անորոշ հայացքով  առաստաղին է նայում...
-Պա՛պ,- ձայնիս դողալը անգամ ես զգացի:
   Օտարի աչքերով նայեց ինձ և շատ ուժեղ սեղմեց ձեռքս: Մի՞թե վերջն է...Փախչել չի ստացվի...
   Եղբորս հարսանիքը չկայացավ: Պապիս մահը փոխեց ամեն ինչ: Չէի պատկերացնում, որ պապիս մահը այդքան ցավոտ կլիներ: 
   Դագաղը դրված է հյուրասենյակում: Հորաքրոջս հետ նստած եմ դագաղի կողքին: Օդը ծանր է: Ահագին մարդիկ են հավաքվել: Մի պահ շուրջս նայեցի: Ի՜նչ անտարբեր են մարդկանց հայցքները: Մոտենում են, ինչ-որ ցավակցական խոսքեր ասում, լուռ նստում, բայց մեկ է՝ ցավակցություն նրանց կողմից չեմ նկատում: 
   Հայրս զգացմունքները ցույց չի տալիս, բայց տեսնում եմ, որ ներքուստ տառապում է: Ամենաշատը  զարմանում եմ մորս և եղբորս պահվածքից: Եղբայրս ջղային հայացքով շրջում է (նույնիսկ թվաց, թե պապիս է ուղղված այդ ջղային հայացքը), իսկ մայրս էլ  վրդովված նստել է  ու թվում է, թե տեղը չի գնում:
-Տնաշե՛նը, Գրիքորիս հարսանիքը  հարամեց, - հանկարծ լսեցի մորս ձայնը (չնայած կամաց ասաց):
-Չէ՞ր կարող մի երկու օր ուշ մեռներ,-հորեղբորս կինն էլ մյուս կողմից ավելացրեց:
  Սաստող հայացքով նայեցի մորս: Լռեց:  Տպավորությունը այնպիսին է, կարծես թե (ինձանից, հորիցս  ու հորաքրոջիցս բացի)  ոչ մեկին չի հուզում այն, որ մարդ է մահացել: Մարդ, որը մի ժամանակ բարուր երեխա է եղել, եղել է պատանի, ունեցել է զգացմունքներ...
   Այդ պահին հավաքվածներին նույնիսկ ատեցի: Մի՞թե մարդու կորուստը դատում են ըստ տարիքի, մի՞թե մարդկայինը ոչինչ չարժե: Ողորմելի՜ մարդիկ: Կարծում եք, թե  մահը ձեր կողքով չի անցնելու...
   Թաղումից մի ամիս անց, մեր տանը արդեն հարսանիք է: Չկարողացա այնպես անել, որ հարսանիքը հետաձգեին: 
   Հարսանիքից հետո մտա պապիս սենայկը: Բոլորի փոխարեն մեղավոր եմ ինձ զգում  և  խղճի խայթը սղոցում է հոգիս:
  Սենյակում զգում եմ պապիս  ներկայությունը: Բոլոր իրերը իրենց տեղում են: Անգամ ծխախոտը և ձեռքի ժամացույցն են դեռ դարակի վրա դրված: Մոտեցա պահարանին: Շորերը խնամքով միշտ հորաքույրս էր դասավորում: Հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էր պապս կանգնում հայելու առաջ և ասում.
-Բալե՛ս, ո՞նց է տեսքս...
  Միշտ բծախնդրորեն էր հետևում իր արտաքինին:
  Սենյակի  էներգիան մի տեսակ փոխվել է: Դրսում ամառ է, բայց սենյակում ահավոր ցուրտ է: Մրսում եմ: Ավելին, դողում եմ: Հանկարծ անբացատրելի վախի զգացումը ստիպում է մոտենալ դռանը: Ուզում եմ դուրս գալ սենյակից, բայց դուռը չի բացվում: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում:  Սարսափս կրկնապատկվեց. մեկի սառը շնչառությունն եմ զգում թիկունքումս: Ավելի ուժեղ հրեցի դուռը: Բացվեց: 
   Այդ վայրկյանից սառը շնչառությունը հետևում է ինձ: Մի՞թե դա վիրավորված հոգին է: Երբ փորձում եմ ինձ ներշնչել, որ դա սոսկ իմ երևակայության արդյունքն է,  սառը  շնչառությունը ավելի ու ավելի է մոտենում:
   Բավական ուշ է արդեն: Նայում եմ ժամացույցին: Գիշերվա ժամը երկուսն  է: Գիրք եմ կարդում, թեև տառերը աչքերիս առաջ լողում են, բայց շարունակում եմ ստիպել ինձ կարդալ: Չի ստացվում:  Էջերը իրար հետևից թերթում եմ ու նորից սկսում եմ հետ գնալ: Կարդացածիս ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում. մտքերս գրքից հեռու են, իսկ այդ ծանր ու սառը շնչառությունը դարձյալ թիկունքումս է... 
   Մի ամիս էլ անցավ:
   Անօգուտ է փախչել իրականությունից: Ոչինչ անել չեմ կարող:
   Հերթական անգամ հիասթափված դուրս եմ գալիս հոգեբանի սենյակից: Թե ինչի՞ համար եմ գալիս: Բարի ժպիտը, մխիթարիչ ու ոգևորող խոսքերը չեն օգնում: 
   Մտամոլոր քայլում եմ փողոցով: Ոնց որ շարժվող մեքենա լինեմ: Տարօրինակ է, բայց մարդիկ էլ են ինձ այդպիսին թվում: Զարմանում եմ նույնիսկ, որ  ոմանք ժպտում են: 
  Արևը սկսել է նյարդերիս վրա ազդել: Մտածում եմ, որ նա իր շողերով ինձ  վրա է ծիծաղում: Ուզում եմ, որ շատ ցուրտ լինի, անձրև կամ ձյուն տեղա և ծածկի ամբողջ երկիրը...ոչնչացնի ամեն բան...
   խելագարվում եմ... 
   Պայքարելն անգամ անիմաստ է: Ու՞մ դեմ:  Ոչ մի հոգեբան էլ չի օգնի: Շնչառությունը դարձել է իմ ստվերը: 
   Շնչառությունը թիկունքումս զգալուց հետո, առաջին անգամ գնացի նրա գերեզմանին: Գերեզմանային լռությունը անբացատրելիորեն հաճելի թվաց: Նստեցի շիրմաքարին: Տաք քամին անցնում է մազերիս միջով, աչքերս փակում եմ և դա ինձ դուր է գալիս: Նույնիսկ տաք եղանակն է այժմ դուրեկան: Չէ՛, չեմ ուզում, որ ցուրտ լինի...Ամեն ինչ այնքա՜ն խաղաղ է: Եվ պապս հանկարծ ինձ շա՜տ հեռու թվաց: Սառը շնչառությունը անգամ էլ չեմ զգում:  Տիրող անորուշության մեջ, սակայն ձայն լսեցի.
-Բալե՛ս, ես քեզանից հեռու եմ...
  Պապիս ձայնն է:  Բնավ չվախեցա: Միայն շուրջս եմ նայում: Ոչ ոք չկա: Անշարժ նստել եմ շիրմաքարին և լարել լսողությունս: Գուցե էլի ինչ-որ բան ասի: Ոչ մի ձայն...
  Միայն անորոշություն...

----------

Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (21.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (18.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*13-րդ տարբերակ

Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում*


Ալիսին չեմ տեսել: Իմ ծնվելուց շատ առաջ հեռացել է մեր թաղամասից, որպեսզի իրականանա Հռիփսիկ տատի՝ սուրճի բաժակով կատարած գուշակությունը, այն է՝ դեռ քսան տարին չբոլորած Ալիսն օտար երկրներ պիտի գնա, որ աշխատի ու պահի իր թամբալ ամուսնուն և մանկահասակ աղջկան: Ասում են՝ երբ Հռիփսիկ տատն Ալիսի բաժակն էր նայում, մեջը յոթանասուներկու հատ կետ է տեսել ու մարգարեացել, որ յոթանասուներկուսի մայր է դառնալու, որոնցից միայն ավագն է աղջիկ լինելու: Իսկ թե ինչպես է կետերի սեռը որոշել,  էդպես էլ ոչ ոք չի հասկացել: Իմաստուն տատը ներկաների զարմացած հայացքներն արհմարհելով հայտարարել է, որ բոլորն էլ տարբեր հայրերից են լինելու ու անմիջապես հոգին ավանդել, որ հարցեր չտան: 
Հռիփսիկ տատի մահվանից ամիսներ անց Ալիսը հավաքել է ճամպրուկները ու գնացել դեպի օտար երկրներ: Ամբողջ թաղամասը դուրս է եկել ճանապարհելու: Մանկահասակ աղջիկը բռնել է մոր ոտքը, չի թողել՝ մեքենա նստի: Թամբալ ամուսինն էլ երեխայի ոտքերից է բռնել, քաշել դեպի իր կողմը, որ Ալիսը հանգիստ հեռանա: 
Ասում են՝ առաջին մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում փող էր ուղարկում, զանգում էր, մանկահասակ աղջկա հետ զրուցում, խորհուրդներ տալիս: Հետո կամաց-կամաց սկսել է ավելի հազվադեպ զանգել ու փող ուղարկել, մինչև մեր թաղամասի ու Ալիսի միջև կապը լրիվ ընդհատվել է: Թամբալ ամուսինը դարդին (թե՞ սովին) չի դիմացել ու շատ շուտ մահացել է, իսկ մանկահասակ աղջիկն անհետացել է: Ասում են՝ գնացել է Ալիսի մոտ կամ էլ փախցրել են կամ էլ մոտակա գետում խեղդվել է: 
Իսկ Ալիսի մասին պատմում էին, օտար երկրներում նոր ընտանիք ու երեխեք ունի, չի ուզում վերադառնալ թամբալ ամուսնու մոտ: Ըստ մեկ այլ վարկածի, շատ մութ ու դաժան պայմաններում մահացել է. դիակը յոթանասուներկու կտոր են արել, ծանրոցով ուղարկել մեր թաղ, մանկահասակ աղջիկը տեսել է, ճանաչել մորը, խելագարվել: Մի երրորդ խումբ մարդիկ էլ պնդում են, թե՝ Ալիսն օտար երկրներում վիրահատվել, սեռը փոխել է, վերադարձել մեր երկիր, հիմա որպես տղամարդ ապրում է մեր թաղամասի ծայրի շենքերից մեկում: «Տեսնող է եղել»,- ասում են: Բայց յոթանասունմեկ որդիների և թվով նույնքան հայրերի մասին բոլորը լռում էին՝ չհամարձակվելով Հռիփսիկ տատի նայած բաժակը կասկածի տակ առնել:
Այս պատմությունները շատ փոքր ժամանակվանից կցկտուր լսել եմ, բայց մեծ ուշադրություն չեմ դարձրել մինչև այն օրը, երբ քսաներորդ որդուս ունեցա ու դարդոտած սկսեցի մտածել, որ նա էլ մյուսների պես կմեծանա, կին կառնի, տանը կնստացնի, կգնա օտար երկրներ, այլևս չի վերադառնա: Մտածեցի ու որոշեցի դեմն առնել, որովհետև Հռիփսիկ տատի թոռն իմ բաժակը նայելիս գուշակել էր, որ քառասուն որդու մայր եմ դառնալու, քառասունն էլ մի հորից: Ու որոշեցի գտնել Ալիսին, հարցնել, թե ինչպես է մեծացնում իր յոթանասունմեկ տղաներին, որ մեծանան, անասուն չդառնան:
Ալիսի դեմքը ոչ ոք չէր հիշում, անգամ տեսնողները: Նույնիսկ լուսանկարներ չէին պահպանվել: Միայն ասում էին, որ շատ սիրուն էր, բայց հենց մեկնելու օրը թաղի պառավներից մեկն անիծել է, թե՝ էնպես նիհարես, որ թշերիցդ բալեր կախվեն, սև մազերդ էլ սպիտակ խատուտիկ դառնան, որ փչես, թռնեն, հեռու գնան: Անեծքը միտս պահեցի, որ եթե հանկարծ կարիք լինի մեր թաղի Ալիսին ուրիշ Ալիսներից տարբերելու, նայեմ մազերին ու չեղած թշերից կախված բալերին: Նորածին որդուս թողեցի տանը ու ճամփա ընկա:
Ալիսին գտնելը դժվար չէր: Պարզվեց՝ ոչ մի օտար երկրում էլ չէր, վերջին՝ յոթանասուներկուերորդ երեխան ունենալուց հետո տեղափոխվել է կողքի թաղ ու սուսիկ-փուսիկ բնակվում է մի շենքի յոթերորդ հարկում, որտեղից կարելի էր մեր թաղը տեսնել ու բակում նստած պառավներին, որոնք Հռիփսիկի թոռան գուշակությունները կասկածի տակ էին առնում: «Հեչ տատին չի քաշել»,- ասում էին:
Անմիջապես ճանաչեցի Ալիսին. մազերը սպիտակել էին, խատուտիկներ դարձել: Փչեցի: Թռան թևիկները, պատուհանից դուրս եկան, հասան մեր թաղամաս, մեկն էլ հասավ քեզ, իջավ քթիդ վրա, փռշտացրեց քեզ: 
Ալիսն իմ տեսած ամենանիհար մարդն էր: Այտոսկրերն էնպես էին դուրս ցցվել, որ դրանցից զույգ բալեր էին կախված էնպես, ինչպես մենք սիրում էինք փոքր ժամանակ մեր ականջներին հարմարացնել: Ինձ ներս հրավիրեց, բալ առաջարկեց, անմիջապես ավելացրեց, որ սառնարանում էլի ունի, պարտադիր չէ՝ իր դեմքինն ուտեմ: Առանց պատասխանի սպասելու հսկայական ափսեն դրեց սեղանին ու հրամայեց, որ օգտվեմ: 
Պատմեցի նրան, որ իրենց թաղից եմ, որ ծնվել եմ իր գնալուց շատ տարիներ անց ու որ լսել եմ նրա բոլոր պատմությունները ու չգիտեմ՝ որն է ճիշտ, որը սուտ, որը դեռ չիրականացած: Ալիսը կռահեց, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ. Հռիփսիկ տատը ճիշտ էր, ինքը յոթանասուներկու երեխա ունի, որոնք բոլորը տղաներ են, բացի առաջինից, ու բոլոր-բոլորը տարբեր հայրերից են: Տղամարդկանց մասին մանրամասներ բաժակում գրված չեն եղել կամ էլ խորամանկ պառավը թաքցրել է դրանք. Ալիսը նրանցից ոչ բոլորի հետ է ամուսնացած եղել, ոչ բոլորին է ճանաչել ընդհանրապես: Մեկի հետ մի տարի է ապրել, մյուսին միայն մի գիշեր է տեսել: Մեկին սիրել է, մյուսի հետ քնել նախորդից վրեժ լուծելու համար: Մեկը սևամորթ է եղել, մյուսը՝ ալբինոս: «Բայց բոլորն էլ նույն անասունն են»,- Ալիսն ավարտեց պատմությունը: 
Հարցրի, թե որտեղ են յոթանասուներկու երեխաները: Ասաց, որ բոլորն իր հետ են ապրում: Շուրջս նայեցի: Թեև խոհանոցում էինք նստած, շատ լավ երևում էր, որ բնակարանն ամենաշատը երկու սենյակ ուներ: Էդտեղ յոթանասուներկու հոգի հաստատ չէր տեղավորվի: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ տանը տիրող լռությունը հաստատում էր, որ մենք էնտեղ երկուսով ենք: Ալիսը հասկացավ զարմանքս: Ասաց, որ բոլոր երեխաները խաղասենյակում են, ու եթե ցանկություն ունեմ, կարող ենք գնալ այնտեղ: Ինձ դուր եկավ այդ միտքը, ու հասկացա, որ վերջապես կսովորեմ ղեկավարել իմ քսան ծնված և քսան ծնվելիք որդիներին:
Խաղասենյակի դուռը բացեց Ալիսը: Էնտեղ միայն մի հոգի կար՝ մանկահասակ աղջիկը, որն ինչ-որ տարօրինակ խաղալիքներով խաղում էր: Հարցրի, թե ուր են մնացած յոթանասունմեկը: Ասաց, որ պահարանում են, բացեց դուռը ու ցույց տվեց կողք կողքի շարված զակատ արած բանկաներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրի մեջ մի որդի կար: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մանկահասակ աղջիկն ըստ իր ցանկության ընտրում է մեկին, դուրս հանում, բացում, հետը խաղում, նորից զակատ անում, դնում պահարանի մեջ: Մոտեցա դստերն ու իսկապես նկատեցի, որ այդ տարօրինակ խաղալիքները տղաներ են: 
Ալիսը բացատրեց, որ տղաներին պետք է հենց էդպես խեղդած պահել, որ հսկողությունից դուրս չգան ու չգնան ուրիշ կանանց հոգին հանելու: Ասաց, որ եթե ժամանակին իր տղամարդկանց մայրերն էլ նույնն արած լինեին, ստիպված չէր լինի յոթանասուներկուսի մեջ երջանկություն փնտրել ու նորանոր տղաներ աշխարհ բերել, այլ հիմա գոհ ու խաղաղ կապրեր թամբալ ամուսնու ու մանկահասակ աղջկա հետ:
Տղաներին զակատ անելու փայլուն գաղափարն ինձ դուր եկավ, ու Ալիսին խնդրեցի, որ ինձ էլ բանկաներ տա, որպեսզի իմոնց հարցերն էլ էդպես լուծեմ: Ալիսը գոհունակությամբ ժպտաց ու բացեց մեկ այլ պահարան, որտեղ հարյուր դատարկ բանկաներ կային ու սպասում էին ինձ նման մայրերի: Քսան հատ հաշվեց, տվեց, կարգադրեց, որ մյուս քսանի հետևից գնամ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ մնացածն արդեն ծնված լինեն: Բանկաները շալակած դուրս էի գալիս արդեն, երբ Ալիսը խնդրեց մի քանի վայրկյան էլ մնալ: Բեռս դրեցի գետնին ու սպասեցի, թե հետո ինչ կասի: Ալիսը լուռ մոտեցավ ինձ, գլուխը մոտեցրեց գլխիս, ու այտերիս զգացի բալերի սառնությունը, իսկ խատուտիկների թևիկները սկսեցին խուտուտ տալ: Չոր շուրթերը հպեց իմ շուրթերին ու այդպես մի քանի վայրկյան, մինչև խոնավություն ու դառնահամ զգացի: Ալիսի բոլոր մազերը թռել-գնացել էին: Մարմինը փոշի էր դարձել, ընկել գետնին: Եվ միայն իմ շուրթերին մնացել էր մի թարմ, դեղին խատուտիկ՝ որպես հիշատակ յոթանասուներկուսի մայր խոպանչի Ալիսից:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), CactuSoul (24.04.2013), impression (16.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (17.04.2013), Ruby Rue (16.04.2013), Sambitbaba (21.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (18.04.2013), Two-Face (18.04.2013), Հայկօ (20.04.2013), մարիօ (16.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2017), Նիկեա (14.05.2016), Շինարար (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*14-րդ տարբերակ

ԴԵՎԱԿԱՆ*


Գիշերվա խավարը սկսել էր ծորալ առավոտյան աղջամուղջի մեջ, դրանով իսկ կորցնելով իր թանձրությունը: Եվ աստղազարդ երկնքի արտացոլումը լճի ջրերին նույնպես կորցրել էր  հստակությունն ու դիտվում էր ասես մառախուղի միջից, ավելի ու ավելի նմանվելով ցնորքի և ստիպելով Դավթին կրկին ու կրկին վերադառնալ նույն հարցին. ո՞րն է սահմանն իրականության և պատրանքի:

Դավիթը Վանա լիճ էր եկել ի կատար ածելու սիրելի հոր ցանկությունը. նրա աճյունը խառնել հարազատ լճի ջրերին, որի ափերից սերում էին իր պապերը: Այդ հնարավորությունն ընձեռնվեց հոր մահից քսաներկու տարի անց միայն, որոնցից տասնյոթը նա անց կացրեց, կարելի է ասել` ճամփաների վրա, տանից-տուն, քաղաքից-քաղաք վազվզելով ամբողջ Եվրոպայով, մինչև հինգ տարի առաջ վերջապես որոշեց ավարտել դասախոսի կարիերան, ինչն էլ հենց պատճառն էր նրա թափառական կյանքի: Քանի որ միակ դուստրն ապրում էր Պրահայի գեղատեսիլ արվարձանում, ինքն էլ որոշեց կնոջ` Մինայի հետ բնակություն հաստատել նրանցից ոչ հեռու, - ուրիշ էլ ով՞ ունեին այս աշխարհում:

Լավ ամուսին ուներ Աննան, և շուտով Դավիթն ու Մինան որդու պես սիրեցին ճարտարապետ Կարելին: Վերջինս էլ շատ էր կապնվել կնոջ ծնողներին, ու մի գեղեցիկ օր  առաջարկեց նրանց վարձու բնակարանից տեղափոխվել  ծնողներից ժառանգություն մնացած իր առանձնատունը:

Շոյված Կարելի վերաբերմունքից, Դավիթն իր երկար տարիների խնայողություններն առաջարկեց հին և արդեն կիսաավերակ խրճիթը վերակառուցելու համար, իսկ փեսայի չեմուչումը կտրեց, ասելով, որ միայն այդ պայմանով է համաձայն ընդունել վերջինիս առաջարկը: Կարելը վար դրեց զենքերը, ձեռքն առավ մատիտն ու քանոնը, և մի քանի օրում երկու սքանչելի առանձնատների գծագրեր ներկայացրեց նոր ընտանիքի դատին: Թեթևակի քննարկումից հետո որոշվեց կառուցել երկու առանձնատներն էլ` փառք Աստծո, լայնածավալ հողամասն այդ թույլ էր տալիս անել, - մեկն ավելի մեծ, հաշվի առնելով երիտասարդ ամուսինների գալիք զավակներին հատկացվելիք տարածքը, իսկ երկրորդը, փոքրիկ մի տնակ` տարեց ամուսինների համար:

Մեկ տարուց քիչ տևեցին շինարարական աշխատանքները և արդեն չորս տարի բոլորը վայելում են իրենց նոր ու հարմարավետ կյանքը: Հասցրեցին երեք տարեկան դառնալ զույգ տղա թոռնիկները, իսկ փոքրիկ հրեշտակ Էյան  տասնմեկ ամսեկան է: Ինչու Էյա՞… Շատ պարզ պատմություն է: Ծնվելիս այդ աղջնակը լաց չեղավ անգամ: Երբ մաքրեցին նրա աչքերը, նա մի կերպ բացեց դրանք, նայեց իր շուրջ, իսկ հետո… անհավատալի է, բայց փաստ. երեք անգամ, պարզ ու հստակ, այնպես, որ բոլոր ներկաները շատ լավ լսեցին, - արտաբերեց. Է՜-յա… Է՜-յա… Է՜-յա…

*- - - - - - - - - - -*

Քսաներկու տարի աչքի լույսի պես փայփայած հոր աճյունասափորն անպետք իրի պես ընկած էր լճափի քարերին: Դավիթն այնքան էր հմայված գեղատեսիլ բնապատկերով, որ լրիվ մոռացել էր այստեղ գալու նպատակը: Միակ միտքը, որ մնացել էր ուղեղում և կրկնվում էր անընդմեջ, հետևյալն էր. “Իրականությու՞ն է սա արդյոք, թե պատրանք… մի՞թե այս հրաշքը կարող է իրական աշխարհ լինել և ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ ես արժանացել եմ այն վայելելու իրավունքին… Ո՞րն է սահմանը… Ո՞րն է սահմանն իրականության և…”

-Գոյություն չունի սահման:

Ձայնն ասես ներսում հնչեց, բայց Դավիթն ինչ-որ ներկայություն զգաց աջից և կտրուկ շուռ եկավ…

Վիթխարի մեկն էր նստած մի քանի մետր հեռավորության վրա գտնվող բլրակի գագաթին: Նահանջող մթի մեջ հազիվ էր նշմարվում հսկայի կիսադեմը, բայց անմարդկային գեղեցկությունն այլևս անհնար էր չնկատել: Սուր հայացքը ծակել էր լճի ջրերը և առաջարկում էր մրցել. ո՞վ է ավելի խորը: Երկար սև մազերի ալիքներն ուսերից սահում էին ցած, թիկնոցի պես ծածկելով մինչև գոտկատեղ մերկ մարմինը: Եվ չկար ոչ մի հանգամանք, ստիպող չմտածել, որ հենց այս մարմինն է արտանկարել Միխաիլ Վրուբելն իր հռչակավոր կտավի վրա:

-Ո՞վ ես դու, մա՞րդ… դև՞… - մտածեց ապուշ կտրած Դավիթը:
-Ո՞րն է տարբերությունը մարդու և դևի, - հնչեց ներսում թավշյա հզոր բասը: - Բայց քո հարմարության համար կոչիր ինձ Դև:

Եվ ոչ մի շարժում: Կարելի էր մտածել, թե ինչ-որ մեկն արձան է կերտել այստեղ, լճի ափին, եթե վաղ առավոտվա զեփյուռը թեթևակի չալեկոծեր երկար մազերը: Մյուս կողմից, այնքան հանգստություն կար այդ արձանի մեջ և հանդարտություն աչքերում, որ Դավիթը մոռացել էր անգամ, որ նման արտասովոր պարագային ավելի պատշաճ կլիներ մի փոքր վախ ապրել, ինչ է: Դրա փոխարեն նա դանդաղ վեր կացավ տեղից ու պատրաստվում էր քայլ անել դեպի հսկան, երբ նորից հնչեց.

-Զգու՛յշ, սափո՛րը:

Դավիթը մեխվեց տեղում, նոր միայն հիշելով սափորի մասին, հայացք գցեց ոտքերի տակ ու տեսավ, որ իրոք, եթե չլիներ զգուշացնող կոչը, նա ոտքը դնելու էր փխրուն սափորի վրա… և երախտագիտությամբ հայացքն ուղղեց հսկային:

-Խնդրեմ, - լսեց նորից:
-Դու… կարդում ես մտքե՞րս… Դու խոսում ես մտքիս մե՞ջ, - նոր միայն կռահեց Դավիթն ու, զգուշորեն շրջանցելով սափորը, երկու անորոշ քայլ արեց դեպի դևը:

Դևը դանդաղ շրջվեց դեպի նա: Հայացքում կատարյալ հանգստություն էր, ոչ մի զգացմունք, ոչ մի միտք: Եվ շարժվեցին մինչ այժմ գոցված շրթունքները.

-Եթե դա նեղում է քեզ, կարող եմ չկարդալ: Դե ինչ, եկ “մարդավարի” խոսենք:
-Մարդավարի, - մեքենայորեն կրկնեց Դավիթը:
-Սիրում եմ առավոտվա այս ժամը: Հիշեցնում է պահը, երբ առաջին անգամ ոտք դրեցի այստեղ: Որքան տարիներ են անցել, իսկ ոչինչ համարյա չի փոխվել:
-Իսկ ե՞րբ էր դա…
-Ե՞րբ… Վաղուց: Մտքովդ անգամ չի անցնի, թե որքան վաղուց:
-Ո՞վ ես դու, դև… Աստվա՞ծ…
-Հըմմ… Հետաքրքիր արարածներ եք դուք` մարդիկ: Դու, օրինակ, Դավիթ, - չնկատելու դրեց Դավթի զարմացած հայացքը, - այսքան գիտելիքներ ես ձեռք բերել, այսքան տարիներ անդադրում փնտրել ես հարցերիդ պատասխանները, գտել ես ի վերջո դրանք, քեզ համար էլ ոչ մի գաղտնիք չի մնացել բոլոր ժամանակների մեջ … Բայց բավական է մի արտառոց դեպք, որ անգամ դու, քո ժամանակի ամենագիտակից անձնավորություններից ոչ ամենավերջինը, - մոռանաս ամբողջ գիտելիքներդ ու մտնես հին կաղապարի մեջ… Զարմանալի է: Ի՞նչը ստիպեց քեզ մոռանալ, որ Աստված ենք բոլորս:
-Ճիշտ ես: Ներիր… Բայց քո առջև… Դու և ես… Ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ ինձ համեմատել քեզ հետ…
-Հիշիր և հավատա, թե ով ես իրականում:
-Բայց և այնպես, ո՞վ ես դու, Դև: Եվ երբվանի՞ց ես այստեղ:
-Այդ ժամանակները դուք գիտեք որպես Լյուցիֆերի ապստամբություն:
-Ի՞՛նչ…
-Հանգստացիր, Դավիթ: Քո տարիքը, գիտելիքներն ու փորձը բավական են նրա համար, որպեսզի դու տեղում կաթվածահար չլինես` դու մեզ պետք ես:
-Բայց…
-Հանգստացիր: Թույլ տուր երկու խոսքով ծանոթացնել քեզ ինձ հետ, և անցնենք առաջ: Մենք շատ գործ ունենք անելու, իսկ ժամանակը սուղ է: Կարո՞ղ եմ սկսել:
-Կարող ես…
-Շնորհակալություն: Ճշմարիտն ասած, բոլորովին էլ ապստամբություն չէր դա: Բայց, քանի որ ժամանակը չէ խորանալ դրա մեջ և մեր ծրագիրն այլ է այսօր, թող հենց այդպես էլ մնա` ապստամբություն: Առավել ևս, շուտով ամեն ինչ կբացահայտվի և դուք վերջապես կիմանաք, թե ինչու է ամբողջ Չարն իր ուսերին կրողը կոչվում. Լուսաբեր:

Նա լռեց: Միգուցէ սպասում էր Դավթի արձագանքին, բայց վերջինս այնքան էր ազդված անակնկալ նորություններից և անհավատալի հանդիպումից, որ պապանձվել էր ասես: Հասկանալով դա, դևը շարունակեց.

-Ես Լուսաբերի շքախմբի հրեշտակներից էի: Բայց ես միակն էի, որ չցանկացա մասնակցել Ամենայն Արարչի դեմ պայքարին: Իմ ընտրությունը հարգվեց մնացածի կողմից և, հրաժեշտ տալով բոլորին, ես իջա Երկիր մոլորակ: Պատկերացրու, որ իմ առաջին վայրեջքը  կատարեցի հենց այստեղ, այս սքանչելի լճի ափին ու շատ սիրեցի այս տեղամասը: Սիրեցի այնքան, որ որոշեցի հիմնավորվել այստեղ: Մարմնավորվեցի: Ավելի ուշ` կին վերցրեցի մարդու դուստրերից մեկին և ստեղծեցի ընտանիք:
-Սպասիր, սպասիր…
-Ճիշտ է, այդ պատմությունը քեզ հայտնի է արդեն: Քիչ աղավաղված, բայց և այնպես… Հետո, երբ ընտանիքս սկսեց մեծանալ, ձեռնարկեցի քաղաքի կառուցումը, որը հետագայում իմ անունը կրեց: Եվ իմ սիրելի լիճն էլ:
-Սպասիր, իսկ ի՞նչ է քո անունը…
-Չե՞ս կռահում:
-Վա՞ն…
- …
-Վա՜ն…

Վանը սպասեց, մինչև Դավիթը քիչ կհանդարտվեր իր մտքերն ալեկոծող անհավատալի նորություններից: Բայց երբ վերջինս փորձեց մի բան ասել, դևը կտրեց նրան.

-Դրա ժամանակը չէ, Դավիթ: Այդ մասին հետո: Ավելի ճիշտ, շուտով արդեն ինքդ կկարողանաս մեկին գումարել մեկ և ստանալ ճիշտ պատասխանը: Իսկ այժմ ժամանակն է, որ կատարես պարտքդ վերջապես:
-Պարտքը՞ս… Ախ, այո, - հասկացավ Դավիթն ու կռացավ, գետնից վերցրեց աճյունասափորը: - Ինձ պետք է մի նավակ գտնել…
-Կարիք չկա: - Վանը մեկնեց բազուկը Դավթին: - Ամուր բռնիր բազկիցս: Չվախենաս:

Դավիթն անվստահորեն կառչեց Վանի բազկից:

-Պատրա՞ստ ես:
-Պատրաստ եմ…

Հենց նստած տեղից դևն օդ բարձրացավ: Առաջին պահին Դավիթը շատ վախեցավ թռիչքի օտար զգացումից: Բայց շուտով զգաց, որ ինքը ոչ թե կախված է Վանի բազկից, ինչպես տրամաբանորեն պետք է որ լիներ, - ոչ, ընդամենը մատների հպումը դևի բազկին` հնարավորություն էր ընձեռնել իրեն օդում ուղղակի գտնվել Վանի կողքին, ասես թե ինքն էլ թռչում է նրան հավասար: Հանդիպակաց քամուց, թե արտասովոր ոգևորությունից արցունքակալած աչքերով նա նայեց իր ուղեկցին: Ի պատասխան դևը ժպտաց թեթև:

-Կարող ես թուլացնել մատներդ, այդքան մի լարվիր: Ժամանակը չէ՞:

Դավիթը գլխով արեց: Դևը մոտեցրեց իր ազատ ձեռքը սափորին ու պտտեց կափարիչը:

-Հերթը քոնն է:

Դավիթը դանդաղ սկսեց շուռ տալ սափորը Վանա լճի ջրերի վրա…

----------

Smokie (19.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Վանը չվերադարձավ հին տեղը: Նա ուղղվեց դեպի լճի հակառակ ափը և սկսեց խորանալ ամայի հարթավայրում: Իսկ Դավիթը հարցեր չէր տալիս: Բացի այն, որ թռիչքի նոր ապրումները, հիացմունքը, զարմանքն այնքան էին համակել նրան, որ նա չէր կարողանում ամբողջովին հանգստացնել իր զգացմունքները, դրա հետ մեկտեղ մի ինչ-որ անհասկանալի վստահություն ուներ դևի հանդեպ, ասես ճանաչել էր նրան ամբողջ կյանքում:

Վայր իջան մի հսկայական բլուրի առջև: Դեմ առ դեմ բարձր հանդիպակաց պատ էր, ասես թե հոծ քարից, վրան առանց որևէ բուսականության:

-Ի՞նչ տեղ է սա, - հարցրեց Դավիթը:
-Իմ առաջին բնակատեղին, մինչև կկառուցվեր քաղաքս:
-Վա՞նը:
-Քո գիտեցած Վանը շատ ավելի ուշ կառուցվեց: Իսկ առաջինը ես կառուցեցի լճից քիչ ավելի հեռու, չցանկանալով պղծել նրա բնական հմայքը: Վերջերս դուք գտել եք այն և մինչև օրս  ձեր գտած հայտնաբերումների մեջ ամենահինն եք համարում*: Հեռու չէ այստեղից:
-Իսկ ի՞նչ տեղ է սա:
-Քեզ ինչ-որ բան ասու՞մ է Վանա Քար անունը:
-Վանա Քար… Վանա Քա՞ր: Կամ` Ագռավաքար, կամ` Մհերի Դուռ… Սա` Վանաքա՞րն է… Սասնա Ծռերի, ուր մտավ Փոքր Մհերը…
-Ինքն է, որ կա, - դևի աչքերի մեջ ջերմ ժպիտ էր:
-Մի՞թե դա էլ` իրականություն է…
-Շուտով դուք շատ բան կբացահայտեք ձեր համար:

Դևը հայացքն ուղղեց պատին և այդ հայացքի տակ պատը սկսեց նահանջել… Բացվեց մի հսկայական խոռոչ, դեպի ուր իր քայլերն ուղղեց դևը, հայացքով հրավիրելով Դավթին ուղեկցել իրեն:

Խորքից լսվեց ձիու խուլ խրխինջը և Դավիթը վախեցած կանգ առավ: Կանգ առավ Վանն էլ:

Սկզբից լուսի արտացոլանք երևաց թունելի պատերին, իսկ հետո` ջահը ձեռքին երևաց երկրորդ հսկան…

*- - - - - - - - - - - -*

Նրանք գտնվում էին մի հսկայական քարանձավում: Երևում էր, որ վաղուց բնակելի է դարձել նախկինում վայրի այդ տեղը: Պատերը տեղ-տեղ ծածկված էին գազանների մորթիներով, ինչպես նաև հեռու անկյունում գտնվող մահճակալը: Բայց հիմնականում պատերը թաքնված էին անհամար գրքերով լիքը հսկայական գրապահարանների հետևում:

Դավթին հրավիրեցին նստել: Վանը Մհերի հետ նստեցին մեծ սեղանի հակառակ ծայրին, տարածության մեջ փորձելով մեղմացնել իրենց մարմինների միջև չափի հսկայական տարբերությունը: Երկար ու հանդարտ դիտում էին շվարած Դավթին, սպասելով, թե երբ կհանդարտվեն նրա մտքերը: Վերջապես Վանը դիմեց նրան.

-Դավիթ, քեզ անհրաժեշտ է կենտրոնանալ հնարավորինս արագ: Քո մարմնի համար չափից շատ են այստեղի էներգիաները և դու չես կարող երկար մնալ քարանձավում: Հավաքվիր: Քեզ անհրաժեշտ է ուշադիր լինել:
-Առայժմ ես չեմ կարող դուրս գալ այստեղից, - Դավթի միտքը կռահեց Մհերը: - Ահա թե ինչու մենք չնստեցինք դրսում:
-“Երբ որ ցորեն էղավ քանց մասուր մի, ու գարին էղավ քանց ընկույզ մի”, - Դավիթը մեքենայորեն հիշեց էպոսի վերջին տողերը:
-Հենց այդպես, - ավարտեց սակավախոս Մհերը:
-Եվ այդ ժամանակներն արդեն շատ մոտ են, - շարունակեց Վանը: - Շուտով Մհերն արդեն դուրս է գալու աշխարհ: Եվ ոչ միայն նա: Շատերն էին սպասում նոր ժամանակների գալստյանը:
-Բայց մեզ անհրաժեշտ է ձեր օգնությունը, - խոսք վերցրեց Մհերը: - Ինձ անհրաժեշտ է քո  օգնությունը, Դավիթ:
-Ինչո՞վ կարող եմ ես օգնել քեզ… Մի՞թե դա հնարավոր է… Նայիր ինձ ու նայիր քեզ, Մհեր…
-Դու գիտես իմ պատմությունը: Դու գիտես, որ իմ բազկի ուժն աշխարհը չփրկեց… Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է քեզպեսների մտքի ուժը, առանց ձեզ մենք ոչինչ անել չենք կարող: Եվ, ճիշտն ասած, իմաստ էլ չէր ունենա ինչ-որ բան փոխելը կյանքում, եթե դուք դրան դեռևս չեք հասել: Իսկ դուք հասել եք, Դավիթ: Ձեզ մի բան է մնացել. արթնացնել Աստծոն, որ քնած է ձեր մեջ:
-Ես գիտեմ այդ Աստծո մասին, ճիշտ ես, գիտեմ. “ինչ վերևում է, հավասար է նրան, ինչ ներքևում է և հակառակը”: Ինչպե՞ս բացահայտել այդ ներսի Աստծոն: Տոտ Հերմեսի** այս խոսքերն ընկալելու համար ես Եգիպտոս գնացի, հուսալով, որ նրանց հոգիներն ինձ ինչ-որ բան կասեն: Բայց նրանք էլ լռեցին…
-Նրանք այնտեղ չեն այլևս:

Անսպասելի ձայնը կողքից էր և Դավիթը կտրուկ շուռ եկավ:

Ձախ կողմի պատին, ձեռքերը կրծքին խաչած, հենվել էր երրորդ հսկան: Նա կտրականապես տարբերվում էր առաջին երկուսից: Վիթխարի հասակին և լայն ուսերին անհամեմատ փոքր, թռչնի գլուխ ուներ, որի առավել ևս անհավանական մասն էր կազմում մեհենական քաջահավի հզոր կտուցը:

-Տո՜՞տ…
-Խաղաղություն քեզ: Վախի կարիք չուես: Ես ասացի, որ հոգիներն այլևս փարավոնի սենյակում չեն:
-Ինչու՞:
-Հազարամյակների ընթացքում մարդիկ ցանկանում էին տեղյակ դառնալ գաղտնիքներին, որոնց պահապաններն էին նրանք: Եվ դա իրոք չէր թողնում վերջիններիս լքել Երկիրը: Այժմ այդ գաղտնիքներն անցել են ձեզ: Ձեզ մնում է միայն բացահայտել դրանք ձեր մեջ: Դուք ազատ արձակեցիք փարավոնների հոգիներն իրենց բանտից և որպես երախտագիտություն նրանք որոշեցին հայտնել ձեզ ամենակարևոր գաղտնիքը: Դու պատրա՞ստ ես լսել այն:
-Ամբողջ կյանքս սպասել եմ դրան…
-Լսիր ուրեմն. հին ժամանակների գաղտնիքները, խորհուրդները` չեն աշխատում այլևս: Եվ միայն մեկ տեղ կարող եք բացահայտել ինչ-որ բան, - ձեր ներսում:
-Ուրեմն, գաղտնիքներ չկա՞ն այլևս… Լավ, իսկ քո խոսքերը…
-Իմ խոսքերը երբեք գաղտնիք չեն եղել: Այդ ձեր պրպտող միտքն է նրանց մեջ անվրեջ փնտրում այն, ինչ չկա: “Ինչ վերևում է, այն էլ ներքևում է”: Սրա ի՞նչն է գաղտնիք: Ամեն բան մեկ է, այսինքն, կա միայն մեկ բան. ամբողջականություն, Ամեն Ինչ: Իսկ դուք իզուր փնտրում եք այլ իմաստներ: Այդպես վարվեցիք նաև Մովսեսի միջոցով ձեզ ուղարկված ամենակարևոր ուղերձներից մեկի հետ: Հիշու՞մ ես. “Ո՞վ Եմ Ես. Նա Եմ”:
-Ցանկանում ես ասե՞լ. “Ես Նա Եմ, Ով Եմ”***…
-Ոչ: Այդ դուք ամեն ինչ շուռ տվեցիք, և դեմ տվեցիք ձեր միտքն այն փակուղուն, որտեղ այլևս անհնար է ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ:  “Ո՞վ Եմ Ես. Նա Եմ”:  “Ո՞վ Եմ Ես. Նա Եմ”: Փորձիր այս բառերը կրկնել մի քանի անգամ, ամեն անգամ կենտրոնացնելով հայացքդ մի բանի վրա: Դու անմիջապես կհասկանաս, թե ինչով ես կապված մնացած ամեն ինչի հետ: Քեզ շրջապատող ամեն ինչում կտեսնես ինքդ քեզ: Եվ միայն մի բան կմնա քո մեջ ամեն ինչի հանդեպ. Սեր:

Վանը վեր կացավ տեղից:

-Ժամանակն է: Մենք մի գործ էլ ունենք անելու: Մհեր, ուղեկցիր մեզ:

*  - - - - - - - - - - - -*

Կիսամթի մեջ լսվեց ձիու փռթկոցը և մի ձույգ հսկայան աչքեր վերևից իջան Դավթի վրա: Տեսնելով Դավթի սարսափը, ձին շտապ հետ քաշեց գլուխն ու հեռացավ ախոռի խորքը: Մհերը վառեց պատի ջահը և Դավիթը քար կտրեց, տեսնելով ձիու չափերը:

Քուռկիկ-Ջալալին հեռվից իրեն էր նայում: Եվ այնքան հանդարտ էր նրա հայացքը, որ Դավիթը վատ զգաց իր վախի համար ու դանդաղ մոտեցավ նրան: Պատմական Ձին զգուշորեն մոտեցրեց հսկա մռութը և բարյացկամորեն քսեց Դավթի ուսին:

-Դավիթ, - կանչեց Վանը:

Վերջինս ստիպված հեռացավ Ձիուց ու մոտեցավ հսկաների եռյակին:

Մհերը երկու ձեռքերին հնամենի սավանի մեջ փաթաթած ինչ-որ բան էր բռնել: Երբ Վանը զգուշորեն հետ տարավ սավանի ծայրերը, արտասովոր մետաղի շլացուցիչ փայլքն արևածագեց ախոռում, իսկ Ձին կարճ խրխնջոց արձակեց ու թեթևակի դոփեց գետինը:

-Թուր… Կեծակի,.. – հազիվ արտաբերեց Դավիթը:
-Աշխարհին այն ավելի հայտնի է որպես Էսկալիբուր****:

Անակնկալներին արդեն սովոր Դավիթը թեքվեց դեպի ձայնն այն պահին, երբ զույգ ձեռքերը հետ տարան աստղանախշ կնգուղն ու երկար ալեհեր մազերը փռվեցին Դավթից երկու գլուխ բարձր ծերունու ուսերին:

Ժպտացող խորամանկ աչքերն ուղղված էին Դավթին: Ակնածանքով գնահատելով մինչև գոտկատեղ հասնող մորուքը, վերջինս նույնպես ժպտաց.

-Այս խոսքերը կարող էր ասել միայն մեկը` ամենահռչակավոր Մերլինը,            ում աշակերտն է եղել բոլոր թագավորների մեջ ամենասիրելի թագավոր Արթուրը:
-Եվ նորից, մեկ ստորակետի սխալ, - քթի տակ փնթփնթաց Մերլինը, - մեկ ստորակետի սխալ…
-Սխա՞լ… Ի՞նչ սխալ:
-Դու ասում ես. – Մերլինը վեր բարձրացրեց երկար ցուցամատն ու գրեց օդի մեջ, Դավթի աչքերի առջև, ասես թե ծխախոտի ծխի քուլաներով. “Թագավոր Արթուրը”: - Սխա՛լ է: - Սուր եղունգի ծայրով գիծ քաշեց գրածի վրա: - Ահա, թե ինչպես է ճիշտ, - և ավելի վերևում նորից գրեց մատով. “Թագավոր, ա՛ռ թուրը”:

Դավիթը երկար նայում էր աչքերի առջև գալարվող ծխի քուլաներին, որոնք, չնայած իրենց անընդհատ շարժմանը, այնուհանդերձ ոչ մի կերպ չէին ցնդում օդում: Հետո շվարած շրջվեց դեպի երեք հսկաները:

-“Առ թուրը”…  Այսինքն, “վերցրու… թու՞րը”… Եվ այդ էր պատճառը, որ բազմաթիվ այրեր չկարողացան հանել թուրը քարի միջից, իսկ Առ Թուր անունով ջահել պատանին հանե՞ց…
-Այո, - արձագանքեց Վանը: - Ճակատագրի նախասահմանում:

Լսվեց Մերլինի ձայնը.

-Դավիթ, ա՛ռ թուրը:

Մհերը մեկնեց Թուր-Կեծակին:

-Ինչի՞ համար… Ես զինվոր չեմ:
-Թուրը միայն պատերազմի համար չէ նախատեսված, - ասաց Վանը, - այն ավելի կարևոր առաքելություններ ունի: Երբևիցէ մտածե՞լ ես, թե ինչու էին նորապսակներին անց կացնում թրերի կամարի տակով…
-Բայց կարո՞ղ եմ արդյոք ես բարձրացնել Թուր-Կեծակին, - ասաց Դավիթը: - Այն ինձանից մեծ է…
-Վերցրու, վերցրու, - քաջալերողը Տոտն էր: - Դու դեռ չգիտես քո իսկական չափերը:

Չէր կարող չվստահել Տոտին և առանց մտածելու երկու ձեռքով բռնեց բռնակն ու վեր բարձրացրեց փետուրի քաշ ունեցող մետաղը և թրի փայլքը մխրճեց քարանձավի բարձր առաստաղի մեջ:

Բայց անասելիորեն  զարմացած տեսավ, որ Մհերի ձեռքերին էլ մի Թուր-Կեծակի կա…

-Քո ձեռքինը` Թուր-Կեծակի-երկուսն է, - ասաց Փոքր Մհերը: - Եվ քո առաքելությունն է, հանձնել այն տիրոջը: - Երբ որ ես դուրս գամ այստեղից, մենք սիրո կամար ենք կապելու աշխարհի վրա:

Մերլինը մոտեցավ և չգիտես որտեղից ձեռքին հայտնված կաշվե պատյանը կախեց Դավթի ուսից:

-Այս պատյանի մեջ թուրը կընդունի պատյանի չափերը և տեսանելի կլինի միայն քեզ և նրան, ում համար նախատեսված է:
-Բայց ո՞վ է տերը և ինչպե՞ս ես գտնեմ նրան:
-Նա ինքը կգտնի քեզ:
-Ե՞րբ…

* - - - - - - - - -*

Երեկոյան մթի մեջ, Թուր-Կեծակի-երկուսը ձեռքին, Դավիթը կանգնած էր իր տան շքամուտքին: Հենց որ հասկացավ այդ, իսկույն պատյանի մեջ թաքցրեց թուրը, - հանկարծ մեկը չնկատի նրա փայլքը: Երկու անգամ զգուշորեն հարվածեց դռան վրա կախված մուրճիկով: Լսվեց կնոջ շտապող քայլքը և դուռը լայն բացվեց:

-Բարի վերադարձ, - Մինան փաթաթվեց ամուսնուն: - Ես սպասում էի քեզ, բայց չլսեցի դարպասի ձայնը:
-Բարի երեկո, - համբուրեց կնոջը:
-Ներս անցիր, - ամուսնուն առաջ թողեց Մինան, - բայց բարձր չխոսես: Էյան մեզ մոտ է այսօր: Գնա, լվացվիր, մինչև սեղանը գցեմ:

Երբ անցնում էր իր աշխատասենյակի կիսաբաց դռան մոտով, որտեղ սովորաբար քնեցնում էին հաճախ իրենց մոտ գիշերող թոռնիկին, Դավթին թվաց, թե լսեց Էյայի ձայնը: “Մի՞թե այս քանի օրվա մեջ սկսել է խոսել”, - մտածեց զարմացած: Զգուշորեն բացեց աշխատասենյակի դուռն ու…

Ծալապատիկ նստած մի լուսե գնդի մեջ, օդում լողում էր փոքրիկ Էյան: Հերթով մոտենում էր պատին փակցրած` տարբեր տեսարաններ և մարդկանց պատկերող բազմաթիվ լուսանկարներին, մատը դնում վրան և կրկնում միևնույն խոսքերը:

-Ո՞վ Եմ Ես. Նա Եմ: Ո՞վ Եմ Ես. Նա Եմ: Ո՞վ Եմ Ես. Նա Եմ:

Երբ հերթական անգամ ասում էր. “Ո՞վ Եմ Ես”, - հանկարծակի տեսավ դռների մեջ քար կտրած պապին, հրճվանքի կանչ արձակեց, ակնթարթորեն հայտնվեց Դավթի գրկում, փոքրիկ ցուցամատը դրեց պապի ճակատին, ավարտեց սիրով. “Նա Եմ”… ու պինդ-պինդ գրկեց Դավթի պարանոցը:

Իսկ հետո, երբ բաց թողեց պապին ու հետ թռավ, Էայի ձեռքերի մեջ շողում էր Թուր-Կեծակի-երկուսը:

*     Այսօրվա Թութքիայի տարածքում գտած Պորտասարը:
** Հերմետիզմի նախահայրը: Հիշատակված խոսքերը նրա “Զմրուխտե      տախտակներից” են:
***   Ելից, 3; 14.
****  Անգլիայի լեգենդար Արթուր թագավորի հռչակավոր թուրը:

----------

Smokie (19.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*15-րդ տարբերակ

Թերզը*


- Սո՛ւր, մի հատ կիմանա՞ս՝ Թերզն էսօր որ կողմերում է լինելու, - կանչեցի:
- Հեսա նայեմ, - կողքի սենյակից եղբորս ձայնը մի քիչ խուլ հնչեց: Երևի էլի վիզը փորը մտցրած խրվել էր իր անվավոր, փափուկ բազկաթոռի մեջ ու, հայացքը համակարգչի էկրանին մեխած, ձեռքն էր մկնիկին սոսնձած` վիրտուալ բոստաններում դդում էր ջրում:
- Արաբկիրում, - քիչ անց ձայն տվեց, - բացօթյա համերգի է գնալու Սիրահարների այգի: Պարի դպրոցի երեխաների համերգին: Հետո մարդկանց է ընդունելու:
- Ապրե՛ս,- քթիս տակ անորոշ եղանակ դնդնալով՝ զգեստապահարանիս մեծ հայելիով դուռը բացեցի:
Երբ հագնված, հարդարված դուրս եկա սենյակիցս, դռանս ձայնը լսեց երևի, ինքն էլ իր դուռը բացեց:
- Ինչի՞դ է պետք:
- Ուզում եմ խոսել հետը:
- Բա ասում էիր՝ չե՞ս հետաքրքրվում նման բաներով:
- Միտքս փոխել եմ: Համ էլ կարոտել եմ... երեք տարի մարդու հետ նույն դասարանում եմ սովորել, քիչ չի:
- Մինչև հիմա չէիր հիշում էդ մասին, - հեգնեց, - ընկերոջդ ասե՞լ ես:
- Թերզի հետ կխոսեմ, հետո կասեմ, - աչքով արեցի եղբորս:
Աչքերը կկոցեց վրաս ու ծուռ ժպտաց:
Ցուցամատս դրեցի քթին ու կիսասպառնալի շշնջացի.
- Բերանդ փակ կպահես:

*. . .*

Քաղաքում բոլորը Թերզին գիտեին: Ենթադրում էին, որ մականունը ջահել ժամանակների բլոտի մոլուցքից է կպել-մնացել: Ոչ ոք իր անունով չէր դիմում իրեն:
Դեռ երկու տարի առաջ նրան իր մի աչքից կույր հայրն էր հազիվ տեղը բերում: Իսկ հիմա, հեռուստատեսության ու ինտերնետի շնորհիվ, քաղաքում մարդ չէր մնացել, որ Թերզին չճանաչեր:

Հետաքրքիր պատմություն ուներ: 
Տասնչորս ամիս առաջ Թերզին գտել էին քաղաքի սահմանից մի կիլոմետր հարավ, քիթուբերանով ցեխի մեջ պառկած: Գլխի հետևը, ծոծրակից հինգ մատ վերև, կլոր ու հարթ եզրերով անցք կար բացված: Ասես ինչ-որ մեկը սուր ու կլորավուն երկաթի ձող էր դրել գլխի այդ մասում ու զգուշորեն մուրճով հարվածել այնքան, որ անցք բացվի: 
Մոտեցող քայլերի ձայնից Թերզն ուշքի էր եկել և իրեն գտնողի ուղեկցությամբ գնացել էր հիվանդանոց: 
Հիվանդանոցում, բացի գլխի հետևի անցքից, ուրիշ ոչ մի վնասվածք չէին գտել: Ու քանի որ իրեն լավ էր զգացել, բողոք չէր ունեցել, անցքը հականեխիչ դեղերով մշակել էին, գլուխը վիրակապել` ուղարկել էին տուն:
Երկու օր անց Թերզը գնացել էր հիվանդանոց՝ վիրակապը փոխելու: Բժիշկը արձակել էր այն, հետո երկար ժամանակ լուռ մնացել: Թերզի հարցին, թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում, բժիշկը տարել էր նրան կողքի սենյակը, որտեղ պատին հայելի կար, Թերզին կանգնեցրել էր առաջը, իսկ գլխի հետևում պահել էր մեկ ուրիշ, ավելի փոքր հայելի: 
Այն մասում, որ երկու օր առաջ անցքն էր, Թերզը աչք էր տեսել: Կլոր, իր սովորական աչքերից մի քիչ մեծ, մոխրագույն ու անշարժ աչք:
Երեք օր շարունակ Թերզն իր տանը հայելուց հեռու չէր գնում, սպասում էր՝ երբ է գլխի հետևի աչքը շարժվելու: Եվ վերջապես, երրորդ օրն աչքը թարթել էր: Թերզն ուրախացել էր: Դրանից հետո արդեն անհամբեր սպասում էր, թե երբ է այդ աչքը տեսնելու: 

Ու մի օր, երբ ավտոբուսով տեղ էր գնում, իր հետևի նստարանին նստած տղամարդը հայտնվել էր նորահայտ աչքի անմիջական տեսադաշտում: Ու հանկարծ Թերզը տեսել էր...
Երևանը փոքր քաղաք է: Շուտով բոլորի ականջին հասավ, որ եթե կանգնես ուղիղ աչքի դիմաց, Թերզը կտեսնի քեզ քո հնարավոր մյուս կյանքում: Այն մեկում, եթե ծնված օրվանից ուրիշ կերպ ամեն ինչ դասավորվեր ու այլ որոշումներ ընդունվեին հետագայում:

Մարդիկ սկսեցին գնալ իր տուն, խնդրել, որ իրենց հետևանց նայի: Թերզը ոչ մեկին չէր մերժում: Բայց մի օր հայրը բողոքեց, որ մարդկանց չդադարող ելումուտն ու դրան ուղեկցող աղմուկը խանգարում են իրեն: 
Թերզը սկսեց իր դիտումները դրսում կազմակերպել: Քաղաքի հայտնի լրագրողներից մեկի հետ հարցազրույցից հետո նրան կանչեցին քաղաքապետարան, զրուցեցին հետը և առաջարկեցին համակարգել դիտումները՝ ամսական որոշակի գումարի դիմաց: Թերզը դեմ չէր:
Դրանից հետո նրան գտնելու համար ընդամենը պետք էր մտնել քաղաքապետարանի պաշտոնական կայքն ու հատուկ էջում նայել, թե որտեղ և որ ժամերին է նա լինելու տվյալ օրը: 

Ես երկար ժամանակ պարզապես կողքից հետևում էի իրադարձություններին: Ծանոթներիս մեջ եղել էին մեկ-երկուսը, որ գնացել էին Թերզի մոտ, նայել էր իրենց: Իրենցից մեկն ինձ պատմեց, թե ինչ է ինքն արել իր մյուս կյանքում: Տաքսու վարորդ էր ընկերս, իսկ այն մյուսում Ռուսաստանում գործարանի սեփականատեր էր եղել:  

Իրականում ես կյանքիցս գոհ էի: Կարող եմ ասել, որ ամեն ինչ ունեի:
Աշխատանք ունեի՝ լավ վճարվող, ընկերներ ունեի՝ հասնող ու հավատարիմ, սիրած տղամարդ ունեի, որ համ խելացի էր, համ լավ զրուցակից ու ունկնդիր, համ էլ անկողնում էր լավը: Նույնիսկ հումորի զգացում ուներ: Ըստ ամենայնի՝ պահանջելու բան չունեի:
Բայց վերջերս ինչ-որ կիսատության, անկատարության զգացողություն էր մեջս մտել: Ու չէի հասկանում՝ որտեղից, ինչու:
Տարբեր բաներ փորձեցի. յուղանկարչության գնացի, կավագործության, խեցեգործության, ազգային պարերի, այկիդոյի: Երկու ակտիվ ՀԿ-ներում գործող անդամ էի, մասնակցում էի բազմապիսի սեմինարների և կոնֆերանսների, երկրից դուրս էի գալիս հաճախ: 
Բայց կյանքս, միևնույն է, չէր լցվում, պակաս բան կար: 
Հենց այդ ժամանակ առաջացավ այդ միտքը. գնալ Թերզի մոտ, խնդրել, որ նայի: Ուզում էի մյուս կյանքս տեսնել: Գուցե այնտեղ տեսածս ինչ-որ բա՞ն ասեր, ցույց տար՝ ինչս է կիսատ: 

*. . .* 

Սիրահարների այգու համերգն ավարտվեց: Լավն էին երեխաները: 
Թերզին տեսա, իր անփոխարինելի, կանաչ ու դեղին թելերից գործած գլխարկով առաջին շարքում էր նստած: Ամենաոգևորվածն ինքն էր ծափահարում ու տարբեր ձայնարկություններ արձակում: Մի մանուկ էլ ինքն էր դարձել: 
Համերգից հետո պարուսույցները երեխաներին տարան մոտակա սրճարանում պաղպաղակ հյուրասիրելու:
Մարդիկ ցրվեցին. նստարաններին մնացին միայն նրանք, ովքեր եկել էին Թերզի մոտ: Նայեցի, ծանոթ մարդ չկար: Ու շատ չէին, երկար սպասելու կարիք չէր լինի:
Որոշեցի վերջինը մոտենալ, շտապելու տեղ չունեի, համ էլ հանգիստ կզրուցեինք:
Թերզը, գլխարկը ափերի մեջ տրորելով, հերթով առանձնանում էր մարդկանց հետ, այնքան, որ սպասողներս չլսեինք իրենց ձայները: Մեջքանց կանգնում էր, սկզբում երևի հուշում՝ ինչպես ճիշտ կանգնեն, որովհետև մարդիկ մի քանի վայրկյան թեթև աջուձախ էին անում, մինչև անշարժանալը: 
Քիչ անց շուռ էր գալիս դեմքով, ինչ-որ բաներ ասում, որից հետո մարդիկ հեռանում էին՝ ուրախ, տխուր կամ առանց դեմքի արտահայտությունը փոխելու: Վերջինին նայելիս, երիտասարդ մի աղջկա, ինձ թվա՞ց, թե դիմացի զույգ աչքերում վախ կար, երբ շրջվեց...

Վերջապես բոլորը գնացին, մնացի ես: Հոգնած ու տանջված տեսք ուներ: Երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ Թերզը կարող է հոգնել իր «աշխատանքից»: Նայում էր, էլի... 
Եկավ, կողքս նստեց, սիրով բարևեց: Զրուցեցինք անցած-գնացածից, դասարանցիներին հիշեցինք, ուսուցիչներին: 
- Տանջված ես երևում, - չկարողացա մտքինս չասել, երբ անցյալի թեման սպառվել էր: 
Քմծիծաղ տվեց:
- Դու էլ որ վրա-վրա տասնչորս հոգու ալտերնատիվ կյանքը տեսնեիր, կհոգնեիր: 
Ժպտացինք:
- Միայն ներկա՞ պահն ես տեսնում:
- Լինում է, որ ավելի մեծ հատված եմ տեսնում, իրար լրացնող պատառիկներով: Մարդուց է կախված: Իր այդ պահի տրամադրվածությունից, թե որքան բան է ուզում իմանալ իր մյուս կյանքից, - անգիր արածի պես ասաց:
- Կուզեի իմն այդպես տեսնեիր:
Ուշադիր նայեց ուղիղ աչքերիս մեջ:
- Հա, տեսնում եմ, ուզում ես: Նույնիսկ ավելի, քան պետք է...
- Իսկ քո՞նը, Թերզ:
- Իմը ի՞նչ, - հարցրեց, թեև հասկացավ՝ ինչ նկատի ունեի:
- Քո մյուս կյանքը չէի՞ր ուզի տեսնել:
- Ինձ վրա չի աշխատում: 
- Իսկ...
- Փորձել եմ, - ընդհատեց, - չեմ տեսնում:
Դառնացա՞ծ ասաց... 
- Բայց չեմ ուզում տեսնել, - ավելացրեց, - բոլորովին...
Չէ, դառնացած չէր, քիչ առաջվա վախն էր վերադարձել, կարող էի երդվել:
- Թե՞րզ:
Նորից նայեց աչքերիս ու արագ փախցրեց հայացքը, ապա մի տեսակ կեղծ գործնական աշխուժությամբ ոտքի կանգնեց:
- Վեր կաց, եթե պատրաստ ես:
Տեղիցս չշարժվեցի: 
- Թերզ, ի՞նչ տեսար վերջին աղջկա մոտ:
- Ավելորդ հարցեր մի տուր, - խնդրելու պես ասաց:
- Ի՞նչ է հետդ կատարվում:
Լուռ նայում էր վրաս: Տեսնում էի՝ ներսում պայքար է գնում:
Վերջապես անուժ փլվեց կողքիս:
- էլ չեմ կարող...
Սպասեցի մինչև հանդարտվի: Զգացի՝ հարցեր տալը սխալ կլինի:
- Ի՞նչ եմ անելու, երբ իմանան....- խոսեց, բայց հարցն ինձ չէր ուղղված: 
Սպասում էի՝ ինձ ուտելով:
- Վերջին աղջիկը, որ գնաց, մեկ տարուց մեռնելու է: Ավտովթարից: Հարյուրի վրա բեռնատարին է հարվածելու իր մեքենայով... երկու ժամ է պահանջվելու, որ իրեն իր մեքենայի երկաթեղենից բաժանեն, կտոր-կտոր հանեն դուրս:
Ձեռքերը դողում էին: Նյարդային պոռթկումը սարերի հետևում չէր, տեսնում էի: 
Երկու ձեռքն էլ վերցրի ափերիս մեջ ու հնարավորինս մեղմ հարցրեցի.
-  Երբվանի՞ց ես մարդկանց մահը տեսնում, Թերզ:
- Ամենասկզբից, հենց ամենասկզբից:
- Այսինքն... 
- Այսինքն ես երբեք ոչ մեկի մյուս կյանքը չեմ տեսել, - սառած, անկիրք ձայնով ասաց:
- Այն մարդը, ավտոբուսի մեջ, առաջինը...
- Ես տեսա, թե ինչպես է նա երեք ամիս հետո ինֆարկտից մեռնում, սարսափելի ցավերի մեջ, մենակ: Ոչ ոք չկար կողքին: Ստիպված հորինեցի իր համար իր երկրորդ, գոյություն չունեցող կյանքը, երբ հարցրեց, թե ինչու եմ գույնս գցել: 
- Բայց ինչո՞ւ, Թերզ, ինչո՞ւ պարզապես չլռեցիր, - չէի հասկանում:
- Մարդիկ միշտ զգում են, որ նայում ու տեսնում եմ:  Չեն խորանում, չեն փորձում հասկանալ, բայց կապն զգում են, աղոտ գիտակցում են, որ ինչ-որ բան է կատարվում իրենց հետ: Պետք է մի բան ասեի, կպել էր, չէր պոկվում:
- Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես որևէ մեկին ճիշտն ասել: Զգուշացնել: 
- Այդ նույն մարդուն, ավտոբուսի: Երկու շաբաթ հետո գտա, ասացի: Երդվեցի բոլոր հնարավոր սրբերով, չհավատաց, մտածեց՝ ձեռք եմ առնում: Ոստիկան էր արդեն կանչում: Իր սուտ կյանքը շատ էր սիրել, - նյարդային ծիծաղեց: 
- Այսինքն այսքան ժամանակ...
- ... Բոլորին խաբել եմ... բոլորի մահն եմ տեսել: Բնական, հիվանդություններից, պատահարներից... Ամենայն մանրամասնություններով, հիմնականում զզվելի: Ու կյանք եմ հորինել իրենց համար:  Ուզում էի կանգ առնել, բայց չէի կարողանում, ավելի էի խրվում ստի մեջ: Պարզ տեսնում էի՝ ինչ են ուզում լսել ու ասում էի իրենց ուզածը: Ու ասեմ... բոլորն էլ, չնչին տարբերություններով, նույն բանն են ուզում լսել: Ու բոլորը, առանց որևէ տարբերության, նույն բանը չեն ուզում լսել՝ թե ինչպես և երբ են մեռնելու:

Ձեռքերն էլ չէին դողում, սառցի կտորներ ասես լիենին:
- Կարող ես բոլորին պատմել, ինձ համար արդեն միևնույն է, - ձեռքերը հետ քաշեց, - էլ չեմ կարող, հոգնել եմ: Բավական է: Գնալուս ժամանակն է:
Վեր կացավ ու իսկապես քայլ արեց, որ հեռանա:
Ես նույնպես վեր կացա:
- Թերզ...
Շուռ եկավ, նայեց: Բարձրաձայնելու կարիք չեղավ:
- Չեմ նայելու, - գլուխը տարուբերեց:
- Ուզում եմ նայես: Պետք է նայես: Ուզում եմ իմանալ... ճիշտը:
- Ոչ, չես ուզում, հավատա ինձ...
Մոտեցա ու ձեռքս դրեցի ուսին: 
- Ներիր, եթե տանջում եմ, բայց պետք է իմանամ...

Կանգնեցինք այնտեղ, ուր քիչ առաջ մնացածին էր նայում:
Գլխարկը հանեց, կանգնեց դիմացս, աչքերի մեջ անտանելի ցավով նայեց ու շուռ եկավ: 
Հայացքս գլխի հետևի մոխրագույն աչքից անկարող կտրել՝ կանգնել, դողում ու սպասում էի:
Ու հենց այդ պահին ուղեղիս մեջ հստակ, նողկալիության աստիճան հստակ, զարկերակվող պատկեր հայտնվեց, որ այնքան անսպասելի էր, որ հազիվ զսպեցի ճիչս: 
Թերզ...
Քիչ անց ասես շոշափելիորեն զգացի, որ անտես, բայց շատ ամուր կապը կտրվեց մեր միջև: Ուղեղս ցավեցնող պատկերն ինչպես անսպասելի հայտնվել էր, այդպես էլ կորավ:
Թերզը դանդաղ ծնկի իջավ: 
Արագ մոտեցա, ծնկեցի դիմացը:
- Թե՞րզ...
Հալածված ու թակարդ ընկած գազանի հայացքով էր նայում: Պետք է որ իմ հայացքը դրանից շատ չտարբերվեր: 
Հավաքեց իրեն, խորը շունչ քաշեց մի քանի անգամ: 
Հետո ոտքի կանգնեց, ինձ էլ օգնեց բարձրանամ: Կանաչ-դեղին գլխարկը քաշեց գլխին, քայլ արեց դեպի ինձ ու ականջիս տակ շշնջաց.
- Դու չես մեռնելու:
Հետ գնաց: Հայացքը պարզվել էր:
- Դու էլ, Թերզ... - ստիպեցի ինձ, որ ձայնս չդողա:
Միայն մի քանի վայրկյան տևեց աչքերի հարցականը: Հասկացավ, առանց հարցեր տալու, տարակուսելու, կասկածելու:
- Շնորհակալ եմ, - ասաց:

Շուռ եկավ, դանդաղ քայլերով հեռացավ:
Տեսադաշտիցս կորելուց առաջ շրջվեց:
Ժպտում էր:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Smokie (19.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.04.2013), Արևանուռ (16.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*16-րդ տարբերակ

Այրվող ծղոտների տունը*


Արվարձանում միայն երկհարկ աղյուսից շենքեր են ու սեփական տներ, որոնց արանքում սնկերի նման հսկա տանիքների տակ կուչ են եկել մի քանի ռուսական տներ: Ռուսները աստիճանաբար լքեցին իրենց տները, ով հայրենիք վերադառնալու համար, ով ապրուստ չունենալու պատճառով, ով էլ տեղացիների դարավոր քամհարանքից հոգնած: Բայց ոչ Տատան: Նա մնացել էր իր մազութոտ գերաններից սարքած տանը, կապույտ ու կանաչ պատուհաններվ, որոնց փայտե փեղկերը ձմռանը նոր փակվում էին: Ներսից պատերը ծեփած էին կավով, վրան կիր էր քսած, որն հասցրել էր մրոտել ածուխից ու գարնանային ծառաբուն էր հիշեցնում: Ոչ ոք չէր կարող ասել, թե երբվանից է Տատան բնակվում այս տանը, նույնիսկ չէին հիշում ինչպիսին է նա եղել ու ծերացե՞լ է նա արդյոք: Ասում էին, իր տան դարակներում, բացի էժանագին ափսեներից ու ալյումինե գդալներից, լիքը գույնզգույն թելեր, խմորից տիկնիկներ ու մոմեր է պահում, իսկ նկուղում` թարեքների վրա բանկաների կանաչավուն հեղուկի մեջ իժեր ու գորտեր էին լողում: Տատայից վախենում էին, բայց անսովոր հարգանք էին տածում նրա հանդեպ, հավատալով, որ ամբողջ խորհրդավորությամբ հանդերձ նա բարի սիրտ ունի: Հետո ի՞նչ, որ երբ նա իր կլորիկ մարմինը հանդարտ գլորելով անցնում ու բարևում էր, սարսուռից նույնիսկ ծառերն էին խշշում: Բավական էր այն, որ նա իր տուն էր տարել որբացած Գոհարին, որի ծնողները այրվել էին հացատանը։
  Ամեն ինչ փոխվեց, երբ Տատայի տանը բանկիչներ ավելացան: Գոհարը երեք աղջիկ էր ունեցել: Պատերի տակ ծեր կանայք ու հարսները փսփսում էին. «Որտեղի՞ց դուրս պրծան էս լակոտները», «Սատանի ձագ են էլի»: 
  -Հիվանդանոց էլ չի գնացել անաստվածը, - ասում էր դիմացի շենքի Մարոն, - տեսնես ո՞վ է դրանց հայրը:
  Մարոյի ամուսինը իրար էր խառնվում, գոռգոռում կնոջ վրա, որ հոգնել է բամբասանքներից ու գնում է կլուբ, տղամարդավարի զրույց անելու:
  Երբ Տատան մահացավ և նրա տոթից փքված մարմինը իջացրեցին հողի մեջ, բոլորը հանգիստ շունչ քաշեցին: 

  Որոշ ժամանակ անց, հակառակ բոլոր ասեկոսներին, թե Գոհարը անբարո կին է, նրա մեծ դուստրը ամուսնացավ: Նույնիսկ անհայր լինելու փաստը չխանգարեց: Միջնեկին որպես հարսնաքույր տուն էին տարել: Մի ամիս շարունակ գիշերները սենյակի անկյունում, մեջքը սառը պատին դեմ տաված վրվրացնելով լսում էր քրոջ հեշտանքի ձայները, իսկ ցերեկները, երբ տանը մարդ չէր լինում, սողոսկում էր նորապսակների սենյակ, մերկանում ու փաթաթվում էր նրանց սավանի մեջ` ուշքը կորցրած շնչելով քրտնքի ու մարմինների` գիշերվանից հետո մնացած հոտը: Տուն վերադառնալուց նա անբնական գունատ էր: Մայրը նկատել էր. որ գիշերները չի քնում, լուսադեմին էլ սրտխառնոցով դուրս է վազում ու հետ տալիս կանաչ մաղձը: Երեկոյան ընթրիքից հետո Գոհարը մոտեցավ նրան, մեկնեց երկար. սպիտակ փետուրը.
  -Մաքրվի՛, - չոր ասաց նա:
  Սոնան` Գոհարի փոքր աղջիկը, որ մինչ այդ անտարբեր նստած էր, մի պահ զզվանքով նայեց մորը ու նորից քողարկվեց նույն կեղծ անհոգությամբ: Քիչ անց նա վեր կացավ ու թեթև քայլով մոտեցավ պատուհանին: Մի կողմ տանելով մթնշաղի արևից շիկացած վարագույրը նայեց ուղիղ դիմացի շենքին: Մարոյենց տան պատուհանին խլրտաց արդեն ծանոթ ստվերը: Սոնայի աչքերը պսպղացին սառցե փայլով, ինչպես աղվեսի աչքերն են պսպղում լուսնի կաթնագույն շողերի տակ:

  Մարդիկ տեսնում էին, թե օրեցօր աչքի առաջ ինչպես է բարակում Գոհարի միջնեկ աղջկա մաշկը, տակից սկսում էին գծագրվել երակները: Տենդից ճակատը բաց դեղնավուն շիթերով էր պատվում, բայց նա դեռ հոլի նման պտտվում է մոր շուրջը, օգնում նրան տունը ցանկապատել երկաթե ցանցով:
  -Երկար չի դիմանա, - հարևանի կողին բզելով Գոհարենց տան կողմը ցույց էր տալիս Մարոն:
  Գոհարը երեկոյան ծղոտներ էր շարում տանը, վառում ծայրերն ու շփում էր աղջկա կապտուկներով ծածկված մաշկը, լվանում դրանք արցունքներով.
  -Համբերի մի քիչ էլ:

 Մարոյի կանխատեսումն իրականացավ: Թաղմանը շատերն էին եկել, նույնիսկ նրանք ովքեր օրերով չէին տեսնում ո՛չ Գոհարին, ո՛չ աղջիկներին, բայց գիտեին նրանց ուրիշների պատմածից: Սենյակի կենտրոնում` սեղանի վրա նախշազարդ գորգ էր փռած, վրան դրված էր նեղլիկ դագաղը: Առաստաղը ցածր էր, բոլորը կռացած էին ներս մտնում: Օդում պտտվում էին մշուշի մանր քուլաներ, քախցր ծխահոտ էր տարածվել: Բայց ոչ ոք չգիտեր ինչից էր գալիս իրենց հոգիները թախիծով ու ջերմով պատող այդ բույրը: Դա խունկ չէր հաստատ, քահանա էլ չկար թաղմանը: 
  Գերեզմաններն հեռու չէին: Կեսօրվա կողմերը գրեթե տեղ էին հասնում: Մարոյի որդին լփլփացող մարմինն հազիվ իրեն ենթարկելով ձևացնում էր թե հանգիստ քայլում է թափորի հետ: Բայց աչքերն թափառում էին սրա նրա թիկունքներով, չգտնելով իր փնտրած փխրուն ուսերը: Հանկարծ կողի տակ ծակոց զգաց , բայց դեռ չէր հասցրել շրջվել, երբ ինչ-որ մեկի գոլ շունչը հպվեց նրա ականջին.
  -Գիշերը դուռը բաց կթողնեմ:
  Սկզբում նրան հետ էր պահում այն միտքը, որ մի քանի ժամ առաջ այնտեղ հանգուցյալի դիակ կար: Ահավոր վախից գրեթե անդանալուծ էր դարձել: Փողոցի մեջտեղը կանգնելով, հուզմունքի մի մեծ, խոնավ գունդ կոկորդում սեղմած, ինքն իր դեմ պայքարում էր Մարոյի որդին: Անասելի ձգողություն կար նրա համար մթում ծվարած փոքրիկ տան մեջ: Սարսափն ու միաժամանկ տիրելու բնազդը կրծքի տակ պարբերաբար բաբախում էին, բարձրանում վեր ու կրակի նման փաթաթվում վզին: Ականջները վառվում էին շոգից, քունքերն տրոփում էին, ինչպես Սոնայի մաշկն է րոպեներ անց տրոփելու իր ձեռքերում: Այս մտքեից ոգեվորված, նրա համար երկմտանքը դադարեց լինել գլխավորը: Նա շունչը պահած սեղմեց բռնակը.
  -Արի՛, - կանչեց քնքուշ ձայնը:
  Սլկացիկ ու ճկուն մարմինը պրկվեց նրա գրկում, խավարը կլանեց երկուսին էլ:


  Սոնան փակվել էր սենյակում: Անկողնուն պառկած փորձում էր սեղմել կոկորդ բարձրացող դառնահամ հեղուկը: Դրսից լսվում էր մոր ձայնը ու Մարոյի ճղճղոցանման սպառնալիքները: 
 -Գոհար աղջիկ լսո՞ւմ ես, աղջկադ ասա՛, ձևեր չթափի: Իմ տղեն նորմալ ընտանիքից աղջիկ կուզի, եղա՞վ: Դու ու քո աղջիկն էլ ձեր քոսոտ թուղթ ու գրերով բանի չեք հասնի: Մեզանից հեռու մնացեք, թե չէ ՜, ես իմ արածների պատասխանը չեմ տա:
  Սոնան հազիվ տեղից վեր կացավ, փորձեց դուրս գալ: Դռան մոտ` հատակին տեսավ սպիտակ փետուրը: Միջանցքից ճռոց լսվեց: Վայրկյաններ անց սենյակում հայտնվեց Գոհարն, ու Սոնայի հարցական հայացքը տեսնելով ասաց.
  -Մաքրվի՛:
  Սոնայի աչքերում պսպղաց այն գիշերվա փայլը, երբ նույն փետուրը ծածկված էր քրոջ լերդացած արյամբ ու Գոհարը սարսափած ճանաչեց Տատայի ապակե հայացքը.
  -Երբե՛ք, - խռպոտ ձայնը խոսում էր իր աղջկա շուրթերով:
  Գոհարի մարմինը դողերոցքի մեջ հալվածի նման ծորաց ու երկարեց գետնին: Ձեռքերն ու ոտքերը ընդմիշտ դադարեցին ենթարկվել իր կամքին, իսկ ծռմռված դենքին այլևս ոչ մի զգացմունք չի արտահայտվի: Մորը օգնելու համար վրա հասած Սոնան կլինի այն մարդը, ով վերջին անգամ կլսի կաթվածահար լեզվից  պոկվող, խլխլոցի նման խոսքերը ու կհասկանա դրանք: Գոհարի չռած աչքերում մեռնողի հուսահատություն էր: Նա էլ չէր կարող Սոնային պատմել, որ Տատայի մահից հետո` դարակները փորփրելուց գտել էր հոր նկարը, որի հետևում գրված էր «Татьяне, на вечную память», երկու այրված տիկնիկ ու կարմիր թելով կապված մի ծրար, որում խունացած թղթի վրա գրված էր.
«От несчастного родишь ты, дитя, дочерей твоих ожидает кара. Одна уйдет, на свет глядя, ибо вторая впитает в чресла свои то, что предназначена не для нее. И ты не сможешь ее спасти. И будет она истекать черной кровью пока не иссякнет. Третья дочь осквернит кровь свою не ведая, принимая зов крови за вожделение. И родит она дочь, и всех с этого роду постигнет та же учесть».

** * **

   Արվարձանում երկհարկ աղյուսից շենքեր են ու սեփական տներ` բետոնե ծանր պանելներից սարքած, ուր պատերն քրտնում են խոնավությունից: Լոգարանի հատակի նեպուկներն լույսը վառելուց խուճապահար փախչում են ուղիղ ոտքերիս տակ: Լինում է, երբ մի ալարկոտ մլակ աչքերիս առաջ շրջաններ է գծում ու ես ձեռքիս մի ափի մեջ ճզմում եմ նրան: Տատիկը պառկած է իր սենյակում, դեղին ծաղիկներով տեղաշորի մեջ: Նրա մի ձեռքն է շարժվում միայն, որով ինքը իբր թե պոկում և ուտում է ծաղիկները: Բերանի անկյունից լոզեր են հոսումում, մայրս էլ մեղավորի պես համբերատար սրբում է ու սրբում: Նա խոսում է տատիկի հետ, ժամերով անպատասխան հարցեր է տալիս: Հազվադեպ, երբ դուրս գալիս սենյակից, սուրճի բաժակների մեջ ցորեն է լցնում, շարում է տնով մեկ: Մեջները ծղոտներ է դնում ու հերթով վառելով դրանք խոսում է ինձ հետ, պատմում, թե ինչպիսին էր մեր տունը առաջ ու ինչպես է տատիկի կաթվածից հետո հրդեհը լափել այն ի սպսռ: Հետո մի պահ խոսակցության կեսից քարանում է ու սկսում նյարդային կրկնել նույն խոսքերը.
«Դու ուժե՛ղ ես, դու ուժե՛ղ ես»:
   Նա չի էլ նկատում, որ ես անձայն մտնում եմ իմ սենյակ ու դուռը ծածկում: Վառում եմ գիշերային լամպը, կարմիրը ողողում է պատերն ու անկողնուս կողքի պահարանը, որի վրա մի սպիտակ փետուր է փոշոտվում: Դիմացի շենքի պատուհանի մոտ վտիտ ու բարձրահասակ մեկը սպասում է: Դո՛ւ այնտեղ ես: Բոսորագույնի ներսում խտացած սև ստվերս տեսնելիս ցնցվում ես, հաստատ: Ես քեզ կանչում եմ, լուռ կանչում եմ: Դուռը բաց եմ թողել: Ուրվագիծդ ապակուց արագ սահում է ցած: Միջանցքից ինձ հասնում է քաղցր ծխահոտը: Ես ասես զգում եմ քո մեղմ տարակուսանքը, որ վերաճում է ալեկոծ տագնապի ու մարում, մաշկիդ վրա թողնելով տաք գոլորշու բարակ մի շերտ...

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.04.2013), Հայկօ (22.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*17-րդ տարբերակ

ՔԱՂԱՔԸ ՃԱՀՃԻ ՄԵՋ*


_…в тихом омуте черти водятся…_

Պատմում են, որ առաջ այս ճաքճքած տների, քարուքանդ փողոցների, փշրված մայթերի փոխարեն ճահիճ է եղել: Հետո ճահիճը ցամաքել է, ու խոնավ հողից աճել է քաղաքը:
Հիմա արդեն աղոտ եմ հիշում, թե ինչպես հայտնվեցի այս քաղաքում: Ուրվականացած երևում է առջևից գնացող բեռնատարը` կապկպված իրերով, արկղերով, դաշնամուրով: Հետո արեն հիշում եմ գրքերը: Լիքը գրքեր, հազարավոր գրքեր, որ ավելին էին, քան մնացած բոլոր իրերը միասին: Նորի, անսովորի արկածախնդիր զգացողությունը դեռ թարմ էր, դեռ երջանիկ էի:
Տունը ցուրտ ու անհյուրընկալ էր: Պատի տակ բարձրանում էր մի ուրիշը՝ գրքերի պատը: Շուտով կլիներ գրապահարանն ու գրքերն ապահով հանգրվան կգտնեին հարմարավետ դարակներում, իսկ հիմա գրքերը պարզապես կուչ էին եկել հատակին ու մրսում էին: Ես էլ էի մրսում այդ առավոտ: Դա մի խոնավ, մածուցիկ սարսուռ էր, որ կպնում էր հագուստին, մաշկին, կառչում մազերից ու կաթիլվում աչքերում: Մրսում էի: 
Ճահիճը դանդաղ, համառորեն սողում էր ռունգերից ներս, հոսում ականջներով՝ թափվելով ուղեղ: Ճահճանում էի: 
Երբ տանից դուրս եկա, ինձ շրջապատեցին ճահճային մարդիկ: Նրանք կանաչ էին, ծածկված էին տիղմով ու բորբոսով, նրանք ունեին ճահիճի տեսքն ու ճահճի ծծմբահոտը: Երբ մարդիկ հեռացան, մնացին նրանց շշուկները ու ես սարսափով նկատեցի, թե ինչպես են նյութականացած շշուկներն ինձ մոտենում քաջքերի, դոդոշ-հազարոտնուկների ու սրատամ ագռավների կերպարանքով:
-Ուշադրություն մի դարձրու, բամբասանքներ են, - ասաց անծանոթ կինն ու ձեռքով քշեց շոշափուկը պարանոցիս պարզած վիթխարի տզրուկին:
-Իմ բառերն էլ են այստեղ նությակականալո՞ւ, - վախեցած հարցրեցի ես:
-Ճահիճում քամին չի քշում բառերը, դրանք մնում են, կուտակվում, մարնավորվում,- վախեցած ասաց անծանոթուհին, ինձ տուն տարավ ու չքացավ:
	Տանն առաջինը ճահիճը զգացին գրքերը: Երբ վերջապես շաբաթներ անց հայտնեց գրապահարանը, գրքերը դժկամությամբ պոկվեցին պատից ու դամբարանային գարշահոտով գրքերից թափվեց բորբոսը: Պատն ամբողջությամբ վերածվել էր մեռելային կանաչ ու սև գորգի, գրքերը կեղտոտվել էին, քրքրվել, բայց վերապրել էին հոգեվարքը: Նրանք կային, ապրում էին, շնչում, բայց նրանց շունչը կրում էր մահվան բույրը: Ամեն անգամ նոր գիրք վերցնելիս ես շնչում էի ճահիճը: Բորբոսի հոտը խառնվում էր տառերին, ճահիճը ծորում էր բառերից ու լցվում իմ ներս: 
Դրսում մարդիկ անտարբեր էին մոտենում ճահճին: Միայն երեկոները, երբ ցանկանում էիր դուրս գալ զբոսնելու, քեզ ետ էին պահում:
-Վերադարձի՜ր, - աղեկտուր կանչում էին արևի վերջին աղոտ ցոլանքները կտուրներին:
Գիշերը ճահիճն ամայի էր ու սարսափելի: Անգամ բամբասանքներն էին այդ ժամերին թաքնվում տների պատերից ներս: Փողոցի փոշուն սև լորձ թողնելով՝ մթով քաղաքում սողում էին վախերը: Նրանք կառչում էին պատուհաններից, ներս սողում պատերի ճեղքերից, խառնվում մարդկանց երազներին, ներծծում ամեն լուսավոր թրթիռ՝ թողնելով միայն լճացած մաղձն ու հուսահատությունը:
Նոր օրվա հետ կյանքը շարունակվում էր: Մարդիկ նորից իրար էին շնորհում ճահճացած ձեռքսեղմունը, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հայտնվում էր բորբոսնած ժպիտը, քաղաքի փողոցներում ազատ թափառում էին բամբասանքներն ու իմ բառերն արդեն թիթեռնիկներ չէին. տձև, տարօրինակ միջատների էին վերածվում իմ բառերը: Ժամանակի հետ ես վախենում էի անգամ ձայն հանել, որ հանկարծ հերթական հրեշը դուրս չթռչի իմ շուրթերից: Իմ ընտանիքին կուլ էր տվել ճահիճը, ես սարսափով նայում էի, թե ինչպես են նրանք նստում բորբոսին ու ձեռքն առած բորբոսնած գրքերը կարդում, ասես, ոչինչ էլ չի եղել: 
-Լսե՞լ ես, էս աղջիկը տնից փախել, երեք օր տուն չի եկել:
-Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞ւր է երեք օր թրև եկել:
Առաջին անգամ ես արձագանքեցի բամբասանքին ու միանգամից զգացի, թե ինչպես է ձեռքերս ի վեր սահում բորբոսը: Հուսահատ դեսուդեն նետվելով՝ ցանկանում էի մաքրվել տիղմի խոնավ, մածուցիկ հպումից, բայց ինչքան շատ էի  փորձում դուրս պրծնել, այնքան խորն էի խրվում ճահիճը՝ դա ճահիճի առաջին օրենքն էր:
Այդ ժամանակ նորից հայտնվեց ճերմակ հագուստով կինը, նորից նույն ժեստով ձեռքն ինձ մեկնեց ու դուրս քաշեց տիղմից: Այդ օրը ես երկա՜ր-երկար կանգնեցի ցնցուղի տակ, ես մարմինս մաքրեցի ճահճից՝ տիղմի մեջ թողելով էությունս: 

*…*

Տարիներ անց ես առանց ետ նայելու փախա ճահճից արևոտ մի վայր: Լայն պատշգամբում արևի տակ փռեցի իրերի այն խղճուկ մնացորդները, որ վերցրել էի ինձ հետ: Ես ևս պառկեցի տա՜ք արևի տակ՝ չորանալու: Նորից հայտնվեց ճերմակ կինը ու ես հին ծանոթի պես ժպտացի նրան, հասկանալով, որ նա արևն էր:
-Պատմում են, որ առաջ այստեղ լերկ ժայռեր են եղել, ուր հաշիվ չի եղել օձերին ու կարիճներին,- երեկոյան ինձ պատմեց իմ նոր բնակավայրի հարևանուհին:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*18-րդ տարբերակ

Խորհուրդ*


Արևի արծաթագույն շրջանակը լողում էր ամպերի հետևում: Արմենակ պապը նստած էր ցանկապատի տակի աթոռրին, որը ինքն էր պատրաստել ու ներկել դարպասներից ավելացած բրոնզագույնով: Նա ձեռքը դրել էր ձեռնափայտին ու գլուխն օրորելով վերև էր նայում: Ճնճղուկներն բարձր էին թռչում. “Անձրև չի լինի” - մտածում էր նա: Կզակի թառամած մաշկը տարուբերվում էր գլխի հետ միասին, կոպերն էլ կծկվում էին ծղրիդի նման այս ու յան կողմ թռչող հայացքից: Այն պահից ի վեր ինչ Շուշիկը մահացել էր, նա չէր թաթել իր աչքերը: Երևի դրանից էր խամրել նրանց երբեմնի վճիտ սպիտակը: Կոպերին գրեթե թարթիչներ չկային, իսկ աչքերի տակ շագանակագույն կնճիռներից կիսալուսնաձև պարկեր էին գոյացել : Նրա աչքերին փառ էր իջել, սեփական ձեռքերը չէր տեսնում, բայց տեսնում է Ջոջ սարի դոշին արածող ոչխարներին, նույնիսկ չոբան Սաքոյի դեմքն էր տեսնում` արևահարված հսկայական քթով, մողոտած շուրթերով` երևի քամու հետ երգ էր սուլում: Արմենակի հիշողությանն էլ էր փառ իջել, երեկվա օրն մոռանում էր ի սպառ, բայց հիշում էր բոլորի կողմից վաղուց մոռացված խուլ անցյալը: Նա կախում էր գլուխն ու հոգոցի նման արտաբերում. «Օձերն ու գորտերն են խմում»։
  - Պապ ի՞նչ ես անում, - տանից դուրս գալով ձայն էր տալիս թոռը:
  - Բլբլում եմ բալա ջան, - ասում էր Արմենակ պապը, այդպես էլ չմտաբերերելով, թե երբ է եկել թոռը և ինչ է անում իր տանը:
  - Իրերն հավաքել եմ: Տոմսերի համար էլ զանգեցի, երկու օրից թռնելու ենք, բա՛:
  Ի՞նչ էր ասում, ու՞ր են ուզում տանեն իրեն: Արմենակ պապը վախենում էր, չլինի՞ իր հետ ուզում են ինչ-որ բան անեն: Շատ էր լսել, որ զավակներն ծնողներից ազատվում են, հիմա ծերանոցներ են բացել, անտեր անտիրական ծերուկներին մի տեղ են հավաքում ու թողում միմյանց հույսին: Կամ էլ ծեծում են, որ իրենք իրենց ոտով գնան, ոնց որ Մեծ մամու թոռներն էին արել: Արմենակը նրան իր տուն էր բերել, հաց ու ջուր տվել.
  -Մամուն ես կպահեմ, ջանդա՛մը, թե ես փոքրն եմ:
  Մեծ մամն էլ անընդհատ մեծ թոռների անուններն էր տալիս, է՛ն, որ ծեծել էին իրեն: Սեղանին դրված քաղցրեղենը թաքուն միզարի գրպաններն էր լցնում, ծոցում պահած երեք մանեթանոցն էլ րոպեն մեկ հանում նայում ու տեղն էր դնում:
  - Ազատիս, Աշոտիս տամ:
  - Ես էլ եմ քու թոռը Մեծ մա՛մ,- ասում էր Արմենակը:
  - Դու իմ թոռն չե՛ս, թուրքերն են քեզի թալած փախեփախի վախտ, - հոխորտում էր Մեծ մամը մարող ձայնով:
  Արմենակը բոլորովին մոռացել էր, թե ինչպես էր թոռն համոզում մեկնել իր հետ, թողնել տուն տեղն ու գնալ արտասահման, լավ ու ապահով ապրելու: Ասում էր, որ Լալա հորաքուրը չէր կարողանում գալ խնամել, որ ժամանակ չուներ ու հազիվ էր երեխաներին հասցնում կերակրի, հագցնի, դաստիրակի: Ամուսինը անընդհատ դժգոհում էր նրա հաճախակի այցելություններից գյուղ, իր ասելով հետամնաց ու անճանապարհ այդ հավաբունը, որի մասին նույնիսկ սեփական բնակիչներն են մոռացել, որովհետև նրանք այնքան հին են, որքան երկու մետրանոց թավ բարդիները տների մոտ: 
  - Պապի ջան ախր հասկացի՛ր, պապան էլ չէր կարող գործը թողնի գա: Սեզոնը նոր-նոր էր բացվել, - փորձում էր բացատրել թոռը:
  - Հասկանում եմ բալե՜ս, հասկանում: Բայց ախր Շուշիկ տատի գերեզմաններին ո՞վ տիրություն կանի, որ դոշի վրա քախանք չբուսի: 
  - Շուշիկ տատի համար հիմա ամեն ինչ մեկ է: 
  - Քյաֆուր բալա, ո՞նց կարաս իմ անուն ունենաս ու էդպես բաներ խոսաս: Հոգո՛ւն դրած քեզ կպահեր:
  Ոտքը կոտրած սարերից տուն էր եկել Շուշիկը` փոքրիկ Արմենին շալակից չիջացնելով : Ճամփին թոռանը կթվորական կյանքից պատմելով ու ժպտալով: 
  - Չոլի մեջ կայծակը խփեց կովին, տատին էլ տակը նստած, բալե՜ս: Կովը սևցավ ընկավ տեղնուտեղը, այ էս մատիկներիդ կոճերի պես սևցավ: Հակոբ ձյաձյան ասում էր խեր է, որ ես սաղ եմ մնացել: Հակոբին կհիշե՞ս, էն որ պապին չի սիրում իրան: Ասում է «մուռդալ մարդ է»: Բայց ինքը խանդում է տատին, - քրքջում էր Շուշիկը:
  - Խանդը ո՞րն է, տա, - սնդիկի նման անընդհատ շարժվում էր Արմենը:
  - Կմեծանաս, կիմանաս: Դադար մնա, այ լաո տատուն հարմար չի: Այ կիջացնեմ ոտով կերթաս:
  Գյուղում Շուշիկին սկսեցին Աշտարակ կանչել, չնայած, որ նա կարճ էր հասակով, տարիների ծանր աշխատանքից էլ երկտակ ծալավել էր: Նա կանգուն էր մնացել կոտրած ոտքով, իսկական Աշտարակ: Ո՞նց կարող էր թոռը մոռանալ: 
  - Է՜հ, աշխա՜րհ, աշխա՜րհ, փոքրերն մեծերին չեն լսում, մեծերն փոքրերին չեն հասկանում: 
  Արմենակ պապը մտքերով դեռ ապրում էր պատերազմից նոր վերադարձած հոր ու դեռևս ջահել մոր հետ: Հայրը պարապ ականջ էր ման գալիս պատմություններ անելու համար: Արմենակն հարյուր անգամ լսել էր, թե ինչպես են երեք անգամ կրակել հոր վրա, երկուսը` ձեռքից,մեկը` ոտքից ու ձախ ձեռքը մի քանի սանտիմետր կարճացել էր, կծկվել ու ընդմիշտ կրծքին սեղմած էլ մնացել: Մի անգամ էլ հակահետիոտնի վրա տրաքծ ընկերոջից հինգ-վեց մետր հեռու վիրավորվել, բայց էլի ողջ էր մնացել: Մայրն էլ քթի տակ փնթփնթում էր ամուսնու վրա.
  -Վայ քու տունը շինվի՜, պարծենկոտ բիձա:
  Շուշիկնին էլ Արմենակը առվի ափին էր գտել: Որբ ու անպաշտպան երեխա, որ ծտի պաշար կոչվող մանր կանաչը պոկում ու սովից դողալով կուլ էր տալիս: Տներ դեռ չկային, հողափոր մի սենյակում էին ապրում, որի կենտրոնում կավից կարմրաշուրթ թոնիր էր սարքած, տաքանալու, ուտելիք պատրաստելու համար: Պատերին չիմեր էին դարսած` արմատներով պնդացած հողի սալիկներ, որ փուլ չգա պատը։ Առաստաղը փայտե տախտակներց էր, սևահողի հաստ շերտով ծածկած: Սկզբում առաստաղից կաթում էր, բայց արդեն վարժված Շուշիկը, մի վայրկանում էմալե թաս էր դնում կաթացող տեղը, որ կեղտաջուրը հատակը չկակղեցնիԱրմենակն կապում էր խամեն ու առավոտ կանուխ գնում էր տանից: Վերադառնում էր ուշ գիշերով ու այնպես էր ստացվում, որ օրերով Շուշիկին չէր տեսնում: Մի անգամ էլ, երբ սովորականից շուտ տուն եկավ, զարմանքից քար կտրեց` Շուշիկը գեղեցկուհի էր դառել, սովորել էր տանը ամեն գործ անել: Նա դաշտերից կիսահոտած կարտոֆիլ էր փեշով հավաքել, երկանքով աղացել  ու հաց էր թխել դրանից: Սեղանին շարած ախորժալի հացերին նայելուց Արմենակի հոգին ջերմանում էր.
  - Դու կե՛ր, ես կուշտ եմ, - սնձի կաթից ՜կապտած բերանը բացելով ու տռզած փորը մաժելով ժպտում էր նա Շուշիկին, որը ամոթից կարմրելով մի պատառ հացի էր մեկնել նրան:
  Գիշերը անկողնում անհանգիստ շուռումուռ գալով Արմենակը մտածում էր Շուշիկի մասին: Երբ աչքերը բացեց, լուսինը երդիկից ներս էր ընկել ուղիղ Շուշիկի սպիտակ կրծքըին, որն անփութորեն դուրս էր մնացել գիշերային շապիկի տակից: Հայրն ու մայրը քնած էին ու համարձակությունը հավաքելով Արմենակն մոտեցավ Շուշիկի անկողնուն ձեռքը քնքշաբար դրեց մատղաշ մաշկին, Շուշիկը անհանգիստ հևաց:
  Նրանք ամուսնացան ու ինն ամսից ծնվեց առաջնեկը, բայց չապրեց: Ասում էին էլ զավակ չի ունենա Շուշիկը: Բայց յոթ ամսից նա նորից ծննդաբերեց ու դրանից բացի ևս չորս երեխա ունեցավ: Վերջապես տուն սարքեցին, իսկական քարից տուն: Կողքը երկու հատ բարդի տնկեցին։ Այս մեծ ընտանիքը ապրեց խաղաղ կյանքով: Դուստրերին ամուսնացրին, որդու համար հարևան գյուղից համեստ աղջիկ բերեցին կնության: Ամեն ինչ իր հունով էր գնում, քանի դեռ Արմենակի մինուճար տղան չորոշեց մեկնել:
  - Ուզում եմ քնի մեջ մեռնեմ, հանգիստ, առանց տանջվելու - որդու մեկնելուց հետո կրկնում էր Շուշիկը, - մեր տղեն հետ կգա, ա՛յ կտեսնես:
  - Որ մեռար կգա՛, բա ինչ կանի:
  - Կգա՛ ու կապրի՛, ես քեզի բան եմ ասում այ մարդ: Մամուն եմ տեսել երազիս մեջ, մթոմ մեր հին տանը թոնրի շրթից ոտերն կախած տաքացնում էր, ինձ տեսավ , ասեց “քեզ կտանեմ, տղիդ հետ կբերեմ”:
  Գիշերը Շուշիկը նորից ու նորից ասում էր. 
  - Կգա՛ ու կապրի՛:
  Արմենակը ձեռք չտվեց կնոջը, վախենում էր հոգեդարձ անի:
  - Էն աշխարհից ուրիշ մարդ են հետ գալիս, - խելագար Ֆելոյի ասածը հիշելով փուսուլահան եղած հետ ու առաջ էր քայլում:
  Գերեզմանների փորել տալուց Արմենակն իր համար էլ տեղ պահեց:

   Երերալով վեր կացավ Արմենակ պապը: Աթոռի ներկը նստած տեղում թափվել ու բացել էր ծակոտիներով տախտակները,: Իր հին տան առաստաղն էր:
  - Պապի ո՞ւր ես գնում:
  - Երթամ Շուշիկին ասեմ, մամը սխալվեր էր, - մի քիչ մտածելուց հետո ավելացրեց,- Բալա, ես որ մեռա ինձ Շուշիկիս կըշտին կհորե՛ս: 
  - Պապի, լավ էլի՛:
  - Չէ՛, դու ասա՛, ուր էլ մեռնեմ կբերե՜ս, Շուշիկիս կըշտին կհորես:
  Հաջորդ գիշերը պապիկի սենյակից աղմուկ լսվեց: Արմենը վազելով սենյակ մտավ, ատամների պրոթեզները պահելու բաժակը հատակին ընկած էր, չորս կողմը ջրի շիթեր էին ցրված: Պապիկը քարացած նստել էր ու աչքերը չռել էր անկյունում դրած բազկաթոռին: Արմենը շունչը պահածնրան էր նայում: Նրա դեմքը գունատ էր, ձգված, քիթը սրվել էր: Ավելի մոտենալով Արմենը տեսավ պապիկի ուղղահայց երկարծ բբերը, փառը այլևս չկար ու այդ պահին պապիկը թարթեց: Հետ-հետ գնալով ոտքը դեմ տվեց պատին ու զգաց մեկի սառը ձեռքը ուսին.
  - Արմե՜ն, բալա՜, - լսեց տատիկի հոգատար ձայնը, - մեր դարպասին կողպեք չդնես լաո:
  Այս խոսքերը տարիներ շարունակ պողպատե զանգի չդադարող ղողանջի նման կարձագանքեն Արմենի ականջներում, երբ նա անվստահ ու խարխուլ քայլերով կանցնի գյուղի տների արանքով, ճկույթից քաշող թոռան հետևից ու ամեն երկրորդ դռան վրա երկաթից ծանր փականներ կտեսնի: Թուլացած տեսողությամբ հեռվում կնշմարի երկհարկանի քարից տունը, ուր բրոնզագույն դարպասների վրա այդպես էլ երբեք կողպեք չի լինի:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*19-րդ տարբերակ

Նախագահը*


Առաջին տիկնոջ տրամադրությունը շատ բարձր էր, քանի որ հրաշալի օր էր անցկացրել. առավոտյան երկար մինչև 11-ը քնել էր, նախաճաշել էր, (նախաճաշի ճաշացանկը արժանի չէ հիշատակման), տնամերձ պարտեզում զբոսնել էր թոռնիկի հետ,  կեսօրին` իր թմփլիկ մարմինը հանձնել էր թայլանդական մերսման գեղեցկադեմ մասնագետի հմուտ ձեռքերին, իսկ երեկոյան փառահեղ ընթրիք էր արել ցանցառ ընկերուհիների ընկերակցությամբ, ճաշակելով վարպետ խոհարարի անմահական  խաշը` առաջին տիկնոջ սիրելի կերակրատեսակը:  
Դեռևս այդ խաշի տպավորության տակ, ինչպես միշտ ուրախ և զվարթ, (որոշ չարամիտ լրագրողներ նրա զվարթությունը թեթևամտության տեղ էին ընկալում), սխտորաբույր առաջին տիկինը առանձնատան տասնիակ սենյակներում փնտրում էր ամուսնուն, որպեսզի կիսվի վերոհիշյալ խաշից և ընդանրապես այդ օրվանից ստացած տպավորությամբ, սակայն չէր գտնում նախագահին, թեև ստույգ հայտնի էր, որ նա տանն է: Սպասուհիները, թիկնազորի տղաները և նույնիսկ այգեպանը լծված էին նախագահին փնտրելու գործին, բայց նա չկար: Առաջին տիկինը արդեն սկսում էր անհանգստանալ, երբ հիշեց ամուսնու աշխատասենիակում փակվելու վաղեմի  սովորության մասին: Նա ննջասենյակում գտավ աշխատասենիակի բանալու կրկնօրինակը, բացեց դուռը և ամուսնուն գտավ աշխատասենյակի պատուհանի մոտ կանգնած, մռայլ և հոգնած տեսքով: 
-Քեզ վատ ե՞ս զգում,- հարցրեց առաջին տիկինը,-բան է՞ պատահել:
Ով էլ, որ տեսներ նախագահին այդ վիճակում կմտածեր, որ նա լավ չի զգում իրեն, որովհետև ինչ-որ բան է պատահել: 
-Գնա, ինձ մենակ թող,- նյարդային վրա բերեց նախագահը:
Հաճելի օրվա ամբողջ տպավորությունը այլևս փչացած էր, բայց ինչ կարող ես անել, հայտնի  բան է, որ կյանքը միայն զվարճանք ու խրախճանք չէ: Առաջին տիկինը, ճիշտ է, համամիտ չէր այդ պնդման հետ և կարծում էր, որ մարդիկ են ծանրացնում իրենց կյանքը մանրունքների վրա սևեռվելով, բայց այնուամենայնիվ երբեմն ինքն էլ էր սրտնեղվում ամուսնու կոպտության պատճառով: 
-Չեբու, էս երկու օրը տրամադրությունդ ընկած ա, ի՞նչ ա պատահել: 
Այն բանից հեռո, երբ ընդդիմադիր մամուլում հայտնվեց նախագահի ծաղրանկարը սովետական մուլտֆիլմի հերոս «Չեբուրաշկայի» տեսքով, առաջին տիկինը, երբ առանձին էին լինում,  ամուսնուն քնքշորեն և ջերմորեն Չեբու էր անվանում: Դա տեղավորվում էր կյանքին թեթև նայելու և ամեն հիմար բանի վրա չսրտնեղելու նրա սկզբունքի շրջանակներում, բացի դա` այդ ծաղրանկարի տպագրվելուց հետո առաջին տիկինը նույնպես նկատել էր ամուսնու և մուլտհերոսի որոշակի նմանությունը:
-Չքվիր աչքիցս,-կոպտորեն գոռաց նախագահը, ապա ցածրաձայն, ասես ինքն իրեն ավելանեց,-դրանք քիչ էին, հիմա էլ դո՞ւ հանգիստ չես թողնում:
Առաջին տիկինը պատրաստ էր խռովել և մի քանի օր չխոսել ամուսնու հետ, բայց հետաքրքրասիրությունը հաղթեց:
-Դրանք,  ո՞վ, ընդիմությո՞ւնը:
Նախագահը նայեց կնոջը  խղճահարություն հարուցող հայացքով, որի մեջ սարսափ ու հասկացված լինելու ցանկություն կար: 
-Հոգիները:
- Բա ասում էիր թողել եմ, թարգել եմ: Ողորմելի նարկոման: Յախք: 
Առաջին տիկինը իր հետևից այնպես փակեց դուռը, որ ներքևում սպասուհիները լսեցին ձայնը և արագ հեռացան տեսադաշտից, որպեսզի առաջին տիկնոջ աչքին չընկնեն, որովհետև բարկացած ժամանակ նա անտանելի բծախնդիր էր դառնում և ամեն ինչի վրա խոսում էր: 
Առաջին տիկինը չէր սխալվում, նախագահը իրոք թմրանյութի ազդեցության տակ էր, սակայն նրա հոգեվիճակը թմրանյութի ազդեցության արդյունք չէր, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը` նախագահը թմրանյութ էր օգտագործել այդ հոգեվիճակից ազատվելու համար, բայց այդ միջոցառումը ապարդյուն էր անցել: 
Ամեն ինչ սկսվել էր 5 օր առաջ, մի անմեղ, նույնիսկ զավեշտական երազով, որին նախագահը առանձնապես ուշադրություն չէր դարձրել: Երազում մեռյալները պաշարել էին նախագահական նստավայրը և բողոքի ցույց էին անում: Առավոտյան նախագահը կարողացավ նույնիսկ մտաբերել այն պաստառների գրությունները, որոնք պարզել էին նրանք. «Պահանջում ենք սոցիալական արդարություն գերեզմանոցներում», «Հավասար իրավունքներ` միանման տապանաքարեր և գերեզմանաքարեր» , «Դադարեցրեք օբեկտների աղմուկը, մի խանգարեք ննջեցիալների քունը», «Հիշիր, վաղ թե ուշ մեր մոտ ես գալու» և այլն: Հաջորդ օրը երազը կրկնվեց, բայց այս անգամ մեռյալներին միացել էին նաև երկրից բացակայող քաղաքացիները` գաղթականները, խոպանչիները, տարբեր եվրոպական երկրներում որպես փախստական հանձնվածները: Նրանք մեռյալներից պակաս ագրեսիվ չէին գոռում իրենց պահանջները, իսկ ձեռքներին պարզել էին պաստառներ, որոնց վրա գրված էին. «Փող չուղարկենք` սովից կսատկեք», «Հոգնել ենք ասֆալտ փռելուց», «Պահանջում ենք աշխատանք հայրենիքում» և նույնիսկ` «Հանք մեզ ընտրացուցակներից»: Եթե նախորդ օրը երազը զավեշտ էր թվացել, որ  կարելի էր մի օր, ինչ-որ խնջույքի սեղանի շուրջ պատմել ու ծիծաղել, ապա այս անգամ երազը անհանգստություն էր պատճառել: Նախագահը դա վերագրել էր մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ տեղի ունեցած ընտրությունների պատճառած ստրեսին ու գերհոգնածությանը և մտածել, որ պետք է կտրվել գաղջ մթնոլորտից, ազատ ժամանակ գտնել ու թեկուզ մեկ շաբաթով մեկնել արտասահման հանգստանալու: Երրորդ օրը նախագահը նույն երազը տեսել էր արթուն ժամանակ, նախագահական նստավայրի իր պատուհանից: Դա այնքան արտառոց բան էր, որ նախագահը կորցրել էր ինքնատիրապետումը և նույնիսկ  ցանկացել էր աշխատակազմի ղեկավարին իր մոտ հրավիրել և ուղարկել լսելու նրանց պահանջները, բայց արագ սթափվել էր. միայն դա էր պակաս, որ իրեն խելագարի տեղ դնեն:
Չորորդ օրը նրանք հայտնվել էին այն ժամանակ, երբ նախագահը կոռումպացված կառավարության անդամների հետ հերթական հակակոռուպցիոն խորհրդակցությունն էր անցկացնում «ատկատների» թեմայով: Նրանք լուռ կանգնել էին խորհրդակցությունների սրահի դռների մոտ և պարզել էին մի պաստառ, որի վրա գրված էր, թե պահանջում են հանդիպել իրենց պատվիրակների հետ և լսել իրենց պահանջները: Նախագահը արագ ավարտել էր խորհրդակցությունը և փախուստի էր դիմել խորհրդակցությունների սրահից:
Իսկ այդ օրը, այդ չարաբաստիկ օրը նրանք բոլորովին լկտիացել էին և ներս էին խուժել  նախագահական նստավայրի աշխատասենյակ:
-Եկել եք, որ ի՞նչ անեք,- գոռացել էր նախագահը:
- Տեսա՞ր խիարը ոնց թարս բսնեց,- պատասխանել էր նրանցից մեկը և խմբով հռհռացել էին:-Քեզ համար նամակ ունենք, պարոն նախագահ: 
-Ես ձեր նախագահը չեմ,-ասել էր նախագահը:
-Չէ, -ասել էր մի ոււրիշ մեռյալ, որի դեմքը նախագահին ծանոթ էր, բայց չէր կարողանում մտաբերել, թե ով է և երբ է մեռել,-դու հենց մեր նախագահն ես, մեր օրինակարգ նախագահը: Հարցրու քո ենթականերին, հարցրու իրական քաղաքացիներն են քեզ ընտրել, թե մենք:
Նրանք ծրարով նամակը հանձնել էին նախագահին, ավելի ստույգ` դրել էին աշխատասեղանին և չքացել: Այստեղ էլ նախագահի ջղերը տեղի էին տվել և  նա չհրկիզվող պահարանի միջից հանել էր թմրանյութի բաժինը և երկարատև դադարից հետո նորից թմրանյութ օգտագործել, ինչից հետո մի փոքր ուշքի էր եկել ,  իր մոտ հրավիրել ընտրությունների պատասխանատուներին, բոլոր ընտակեղծարարներին և պահանջել հստակ և կոնկրետ պատասխանել, թե որքան են կեղծել երկրից բացակայողների ու մեռյալների հաշվին: Պատասխանը հուսադրող չէր եղել` նա նախագահ էր դարձել հենց նրանց ձայների շնորհիվ: 
Իր տան աշխատասենյակի պատուհանի մոտ նախագահը երկար նստեց: Թարմ օդը չէր օգնում ձերբազատվել սևեռուն մտքերց: Գիշերվա չարագուշակ լռությունը և լիալուսնի մոգական փայլը սնուցում էին իր ներսի սարսափները: Երբեմն նախագահին թվում էր, որ այս ամբողջը երազ է, մղձավանջ, որ կվերջանա լուսաբացի հետ, բայց այդ պահերին հիշում էր ծացագրպանի մեջ տեղ գտած նամակի մասին և նորից հուսահատության եզրին էր հասնում: Երբեմն գլխում մի ապրեցնող ենթադրություն էր առկայծում, որ սեղանին դրված ծրարով նամակը ինչ-որ մեկի չար կատակն է, իսկ մնացածը իր վառ երևակայության արդյունքը: Հազար ու մի բան էր անցնում նախագահի մտքով, բայց մի բան նրա համար պարզ էր, որ ինքը չի համարձակվելու, չի համարձակվելու ձեռքը գրպանը տանել, հանել նամակը և կարդալ,  որովհետև դա կնաշանակեր ընդունել այդ իրականությունը, և որովհետև ինչ էլ գրված լիներ այնտեղ, ինչ խելահեղ պահանջ էլ դրված լիներ իր առջև ինքը կատարելու էր, քանի որ հաշվետու էր նրանց առջև, քանի որ նրանց նախագահն էր:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*20-րդ տարբերակ

Դառնահամ*


Բերանումս դառնահամ էր մնացել. երևի քո ծխախոտի ու թունդ գարեջրի համն էր, որ համբույրներովդ էիր փոխանցել: Գիտեիր, որ ատում եմ ծխախոտի հոտը, տեսքն ու համը, բայց չէիր դադարում ծխել: Իսկ  ծխախոտի ու գարեջրի համադրության համար գժվում էի:
Միասին խմելիս երկրորդ գավաթից արդեն հարբում էի ու անընդհատ հորջորջում, որ Սիրում եմ քեզ (ես դա միայն հարբած ժամանակ էի անում):  Չնայած ես մեղք չունեմ. փայտե գավաթներն այնքան մեծ էին, որ գլուխս համարյա մտցնում էի մեջը, որպեսզի խմեմ քո պատրաստած գարեջուրը:
Կարծում էի, թե անտառի ծայրի խրճիթդ էլ ես դու սարքել, բայց պարզվեց, որ դեռ նախապապերդ են այստեղ ապրել: 
Ամռանը փայտ էիր կտրում ու վաճառում, իսկ գարնանը՝ նոր ծառեր տնկում: Ասում էիր՝ բնության մեջ ներդաշնակություն է պետք: Ձեռքերդ կոշտացել էին կացին ու սղոց բռնելու, բայց գրիչն էլ դրանց օտար չէր:  Ցերեկը դու սովորական փայտահատ էիր, իսկ գիշերը քեզ դարձնում էր բանաստեղծ, գրող ու արարիչ: Դու գրում էիր, իսկ ես քանդում էի քո հսկայական գրապահարանը, գետնին թափում հինավուրց գրքերն ու անկուշտի պես թերթում: Մի բառ այստեղից, մի բառ այնտեղից. այդպես էլ չհասցրի քո տանը որևէ գիրք կարդալ. ուշք ու միտքս դու էիր, որ անտարբեր նստած էիր գրասեղանիդ մոտ: Ես էլ էի գրում… Բայց միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դու տանը չէիր. չէի ուզում իմ մտքերով լցնել քեզ, քո թղթերը, քո տունը. չէ՞ որ այս ամենը քոնն էր, իսկ ես ինչ-որ տեղից խցկվել էի քո կյանք:
Բայց դու սիրում էիր ինձ: Ես դա զգում էի, երբ դու խառնում էիր կարճ կտրած մազերս, նստեցնում երգեհոնի առաջ ու ստիպում, որ նվագել սովորեմ: Անընդունակ աշակերտ էի. ասում էի, որ ավելի լավ է հեքիաթներ հորինեմ կամ էլ օգնեմ քեզ փայտ կտրել: Ծիծաղում էիր. քո տանն արդեն պատմված էին բոլոր հեքիաթներն, ու ես նույնիսկ սղոցը բարձրացնել չէի կարողանում: 
Ոչինչ անել չգիտեի. տան գործերն էլ չէի անում: Դու մինչև իմ գալը բավարարվում էիր գարեջրի հետ ապխտած միս ուտելով: Իմ հայտնվելը միայն այն փոխեց, որ սկսեցիր նաև հատապտուղներ ու մրգեր բերել. ես բուսակեր էի: Ես չէի տարբերում օգտակարը վնասակարից. այստեղ պտուղները իմ իմացածի պես չէին: Քո անտառում կարմիր ու սպիտակ պուտերով սունկն էր ամենահամովը:
Ես ուղղակի վերցնում էի քո նոթատետրն ու թափառում անտառում: Այնքան էի գրում, մինչև մտքերս դադարում էին իմը լինել : Գրոտածս թղթերը քամու ձեռքն էի տալիս ու շարունակում քարից քար ցատկել: 
Դու միշտ վախենում էիր, որ կկորեի անտառում, որովհետև ինձ հենց անտառում էիր գտել: Գտածոդ ընկած էր կաղնու տակ, փոքրիկ էր, հյուծված ու անօգնական,  գրեթե թափանցիկ մաշկով ու կարճ սև մազերով:
Ես ոչինչ չեմ հիշում, դու էիր այդպես պատմել: Միգուցե ստում էիր, միգուցե ես երկնքից էի ընկել, կամ էլ գետնի տակից էի դուրս եկել, բայց ես կլանում էի քո ամեն մի բառը ու անվերապահորեն հավատում ասածներիդ: 
Կյանքս սկսեց այն պահից, երբ աչքերս բացելուն պես տեսա գորշ երկինքը, հետո՝ նույն գույնի աչքերդ:
- Ես էլ ժամանակին երկար մազեր ունեի, բայց իմոնք շոկոլադի գույնի էին,- խոսեցի՝ մատներս մտցնելով կարմրավուն կոշտ մազերի մեջ:
- Չգիտեմ՝ շոկոլադն ինչ է:
Ձայնդ գեղեցիկ էր: Միշտ դժվարացել եմ բառերով նկարագրել ձայնը, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ամենաշատը ոչ թե աչքերդ սիրեցի, այլ հենց ձայնդ:
- Շոկոլադը էն ծառի գույնի է, իմ աչքերի գույնի: Ափսոս, որ կտրեցի. շատ սիրուն էին՝ մետաքսի պես փափուկ ո փայլուն:
- Սիրեցի քո կարճ ու բիզ-բիզ մազերը,- ասացիր՝ քո մեծ ձեռքով խառնելով իմ առանց այդ էլ խառնված սանրվածքը:
- Սիրուն ես,- ասացի՝ հայացքս աչքերդ գամելով:
- Դու էլ:
- Ատում եմ էդ պատասխանը: Ինչ-որ պարտադրված քաղաքավարություն է, չափից դուրս կեղծ: Համ էլ՝ իջեցրու, ինքս կքայլեմ:
Չպատասխանեցիր. երևի համաձայն էիր, որ ամենևին էլ սիրուն չեմ: Անզգայացած ձեռքս մազերիցդ իջավ ուսիդ, իսկ դու արագացրիր քայլերդ:
- Ու՞ր ես ինձ տանում:
Լուռ էիր, այլևս չխոսեցիր, ոչ էլ ես որևէ բան ասացի. միայն փորձում էի հայացքդ որսալ:
Հասանք փայտաշեն խրճիթին: Վերջին ուժերս հավաքելով բարձրացա հետևիցդ, հետո անզգայացած ընկա աթոռին: Վրաս մորթի գցեցիր ու ինչ-որ տաք ըմպելիք տվեցիր:
Մի քանի կում խմելուց հետո հոգնածությունս անցավ, ցավն անզգայացավ ու քուն մտա:
- Անունդ ի՞նչ է,- արթնանալուն պես ձեռքդ ճակատիս զգացի:
- Ոնց ուզում ես, էնպես էլ ասա:
- Ոնց որ Թորը (1) լինես, գիտե՞ս: Բա մուրճդ որտե՞ղ է:
- Սա է, - վզիցդ հանեցիր արծաթյա ծանր մյոլլնիրն (2) ու ինձ տվեցիր,- Դու էլ իմ Սիվը(3) կլինես:
- Բայց Սիվը երկար ու ոսկեգույն մազեր ուներ: Իսկ հիմա նայիր իմ ցանցառ մազերին: Չէ՜ է, ինձանից աստվածուհի դուրս չի գա:
- Ուզու՞մ ես Լոկիի (4) պես ոսկուց երկար ու բարակ թելեր կբերեմ ու կամրացնեմ գլխիդ: Բայց երդվում եմ Թորի կայծակով ու Ֆրեյայի մատանիով. ես պաշտում եմ քո ցանցառ մազերը:
- Սիրում եմ քեզ,- ասացի: Առաջին ու միակ ոչ հարբած սիրո խոստովանությունը:
Եվ այդպես ես դարձա քո ստվերը: Դու քիչ էիր խոսում, չնայած ես գժվում էի ձայնիդ համար: Ավելի հաճախ երգեհոն էիր նվագում, կամ էլ հին ջութակդ էիր վերցնում: Դու երգում էիր, իսկ ես պատուհանագոգին նստած այնքան կամաց էի ձայնակցում, որ իմ անդուր ձայնը չփչացնի քո երգը: Քո ձայնը լեռնային գետի պես մաքուր էր ու սիրուն, իսկ իմ ձայնից ագռավներ էին հավաքվում:
Դու ագռավներին իմաստության խորհրդանիշ էիր համարում:
Խրճիթիդ մուտքի մոտ էլ էր ագռավ փորագրված: Ասում էիր, որ պապդ շաման է եղել, ու նրանից են մնացել այս բոլոր տարօրինակ քանդակները, հինավուրց գրքերն ու մեծ թմբուկը, որի վրա միշտ հարվածում էի, երբ ուշանում էիր:
Դու գիշերները ռունաներ էիր ուսումնասիրում, իսկ ես այդ հարցում ուշիմ աշակերտ էի: Շուտով ոչ միայն սկսեցի հնագույն գրերը կարդալ, այլև գուշակությունն էի անում:
Սկզբում միայն գուշակում էի, թե երբ անձրև կամ ձյուն կգա, հետո արդեն մաս առ մաս անտառի գաղտնիքներն էի բացահայտում: 
Ռունագրերին լավ էի տիրապետում, բայց ընդհանրապես չէի անդրադառնում անցյալիս կամ ապագայիս: Այն հազվագյուտ մարդկանցից էի, որ միայն ներկայով են ապրում: 
Դու իմ Թորն էիր, ես քո՝ Սիվը. ի՞նչ անենք, որ դու հզոր էիր, ուժեղ ու սիրուն, իսկ ես պուճուր գեշոյի մեկն էի: Շատ պե՞տքս էր իմանալ, թե ինչու՞ էի հայտնվել այստեղ, ո՞վ էի ես . կարևորը դու կայիր ու իմ կողքին էիր:
Բացի սյունին փորագրված ագռավից, իսկականն էլ ունեիր: Սկիրնիրը՝ ում պարտականությունը անտառի նորությունների մասին քեզ տեղյակ պահելն էր, ինձ հաճախ էր պատմում քո անցյալի, քո տան, քո անտառի մասին: Ասում էր, որ իմ մասին էլ ամեն ինչ գիտի, կարող է քո Սիվին ծանոթացնել իմ անցյալի աղջկա հետ, բայց միշտ փակում էի բացբերանի կտուցը: Ինձ դուր էր գալիս անհայտ լինելը, սիրում էի, որ իմ մեջ ավելի շատ քեզանից կա, քան ինքս ինձանից:
Արդեն քո տան թարմ փայտի, ծխի ու դառը գարեջրի բույրն ունեի, քո հին ու քրքրված գրքերի մտքերը, քո ագռավի պատմած հեքիաթն էի դարձել ու քո էության կրկնօրինակը:
Իսկ դու գնալով ավելի քչախոս էիր դառնում. եթե Սկիրնիրի զրուցասիրությունը չլիներ, ես կմոռանայի, թե ինչպիսին են լինում բառերը:
Արդեն մտքեր կարդալ էլ էի կարողանում, բայց դու զարմանալիորեն քիչ էիր մտածում:  Իմ ուղեղում միշտ այնքան շատ մտքեր էին խառնված, որ արտաբերելիս դրանց մեծ մասը մոլորվում էր կոկորդումս ու բերանիս խոռոչում: 
Հնարավոր է, որ դու ինձանից թաքցնում էիր քո մտքերը: Բայց անարդար էր այդպես. դու իմ բոլոր մտքերը լսում էիր, թեև թվում էր, որ ոչինչ չես նկատում:
Իսկ ես և ոչ մի մանրուք բաց չէի թողնում: Առավոտյան լվացվելիս նկատեցի, որ իմ ժպիտը քո ժպիտի պես է դարձել. կորցրել է չարաճճի երանգն ու անկեղծությունը, դարձել է խորհրդավոր ու առեղծվածային: Շոկոլադագույն մազերս (շոկոլադ, շոկոլադ, մոռացել եմ , թե ի՞նչ է այն) կարմրավուն երանգ են ստացել, աչքերս էլ ջրի գույնն էին արտացոլում կամ ուղղակի թափանցիկ էին:
Ձեռքերս տարա ջրի մեջ, որ գտնեմ ինձ, գտնեմ իմ ցանցառ մազերը, մուգ աչքերն ու անկեղծ ժպիտը: Մի տեսակ հոգնել էի քո պես լինելուց, ուզում էի մի քիչ էլ դու ինձ նմանվես:
Ձեռքերս միացրի արտացոլանքին. Համոզված էի, որ ամեն առավոտ այստեղ լվացվելիս էի ջնջել իմ էությունը:
Գտա ինձ: Գտա իմ արտաքինը, իմ անցյալն ու իմ մտքերը: Իմ սեփական մտքերը, ոչ թե քոնը, ագռավինդ կամ գրքերինդ:
Գտա ինձ ու ոչ միայն… Գտա բազմաթիվ շրջանակների միջից ինձ վրա նայող գեղեցկուհիների: Իրենք անշարժ էին, քարացած, միայն անհանգիստ աչքերն  էին  շարժվում ակնակապիճներում : Շատ բարձր մտածում էին, որ ես տարօրինակ եմ, բայց՝ լավիկը: 
Ուզեցի խոսել, բայց շրթունքներս սկսեցին անասելի ցավել, անընդունակ էի շարժել դիմագծերս: Ես էլ արդեն նրանցից մեկն էի, թեև նրանց պես սիրուն չէի:
Դուռը բացվեց, ներս մտար ՝ գրկումդ քնած աղջնակ: Շոյում էիր երկար ու ոսկեգույն մազերն ու ասում, որ ոնց որ արևի ճառագայթներ լինեն: Դու շարունակում էիր Թորը լինել, բայց արդեն նա էր Սիվը, իսկական Սիվը:
Դու նրան երգեհոնի առաջ նստեցրիր: Այնպես էր նվագում, որ տան պատերը ցնցվում էին: 
Առաստաղից կախված եղջյուրները հատակին ընկան, գարեջրի մեծ տակառը ցնցվեց, ու հետո աշխարհն ասես 180 աստիճանով շուռ եկավ: 
Ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր էի տեսնում: Դու մոտեցար, քո հզոր ձեռքերով շրջեցիր աշխարհս ու ժպտացիր ամենասիրուն ժպիտով՝ մատնացույց անելով դիմացի պատի դատարկ նկարի շրջանակը:
Ուզեցի ժպտալ: Ցավում էր, չկարողացա: Բայց բերանումս զգում էի մեր երջանկության դառնահամը. ծխախոտի ու գարեջրի համն էր, որ համբույրներովդ էիր փոխանցել:


(1) Սկանդինավյան դիցարանում որոտի, կայծակի, փոթորկի, կաղնու ծառերի աստվածը: Նաև պաշտպանում էր մարդկությանը հսկաներից ու հրեշներից:
(2)Թորի մարտական մուրճը:
(3)Թորի կինը, հայտնի էր իր կախարդական ոսկե մազերով:
(4)Կիսով չափ հսկա, կիսով չափ աստված: Երբեմն գործում էր Ասգարդի բնակիչների կողմից, երբեմն՝ նրանց դժբախտությունների պատճառը դառնում

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (17.04.2013), Quyr Qery (16.04.2013), Sambitbaba (17.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Արևանուռ (16.04.2013), մարիօ (18.04.2013), Մարկիզ (18.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*21-րդ տարբերակ

Պարիր ինձ համար*


- Երանի քեզ, Իդ, ինչքան ուտում ես՝ չես չաղանում: Ոնց որ բոլոր կալորիաները կուրծքդ լցվեն: Խալաթդ փակի, նախանձից մեռնում եմ: Ես որ քո մարմնի կեսի կեսն ունենայի, հիմա վաղուց էն հաստ դրամապանակին կպցրած կլինեի, էլ դրանց ճմրթած հազարանոցների հույսին չէի մնա: Զզվում եմ, որ իրենց քրտնած մատներով փող են ճխտում լիֆիս տակ: Իջնում եմ խանութ, քեզ ի՞նչ բերեմ:
- Բալի յոգուրտ բեր, էլի, փորս երեկվանից լավ չի: Հա, մեկ էլ մի հատ կապույտ «Քենթ»:
- Օկ, ծիտ:
- Էսօր զույգով պարե՞նք:
- Նայած ովքեր հավաքված կլինեն:
- Լիկ:
- Հա, ծիտ:
- Դրամապանակի հաստությունն էլ կապ ունի՞:
- Մենակ դրա հաստությունը կապ ունի, ցնդած:
- Ես մեռա:
- Չէ մի չէ՝ մեռար: Դու ու՜ր, մեռնելը՝ ուր:
- Աստվածը դու ես:
- Փախար:

*****

_...Գրեգոր Անուբիսն իր «Դիալեկտիկ դիցաբանություն» մենագրության վերջում հարց է տալիս. իսկ ի՞նչ է աստված, եթե ոչ փախուստ իրականությունից: Երբ իրականությունն ավելի գերբնական է դառնում, քան իրենք՝ աստվածները, մարդիկ դադարում են աղոթել: Արդյո՞ք 2012-ի ապրիլին զենքը ձեռքին դպրոց ներխուժած աշակերտը մահվան աստվածը չէր: Արդյո՞ք դուք կճանաչեիք Պերսեփոնեին, եթե նա գոգնոցը հագին ձեզ չիզբուրգեր մատուցեր անկյունի բիստրոյում:
Մեջբերում BBC-ի «Աստվածներ. մի՞ֆ, թե՞ իրականություն» վավերագրական ֆիլմից_

*****

- Բա ինչու՞ հենց Լիկա: Ուզում եմ ասել՝ ինչու՞ հենց էդ անունն ընտրեցիր:
- Սեքսի է:
- Դե հա, եթե Քնարիկ մնայիր, ահագին անհետաքրքիր կլիներ: Մենակ պատկերացրու՝ դու բեմի վրա մերկանում ես, քամակ խաղացնելով, չոքեչոք մոտենում ես հինգհազարանոցը թափ տվող ինչ-որ տղամարդու, ու մեկ էլ դա քեզ քաշում է գիրկն ու ալկոհոլախառը շնչում է դեմքիդ. «անունդ ի՞նչ է, սեքսս»: Ու դու վրդովված կույսի ձայնով հայտարարում ես. «Քնարի՜կ»: Երկրպագուներիդ հպարտ բացականչական նշանները մի վայրկյանում կդառնան ճլորած հարցական նշաններ:
- Ախմախ: Չէ մի չէ՝ Իշտար: Իդան ի՞նչ վատ էր:
- Կարևոր չի:
- Իշտարիկի մեկը: Իշտայի, իշտայիր, իշտար:
- Լիկ, նեղվում եմ, էլի, մի՛ ասա: Ոչինչ չես հասկանում: Կներես:
- Որ բացատրես, երևի կհասկանամ:
- Չեմ կարող, Լիկ: Իշտարը սիրո ու կրքի աստվածուհին էր մի ժամանակ: Չգիտեմ՝ որտեղից սկսեմ: Քրմուհիներից... Տաճարներից... Տաճարներում հողմածաղիկներ կային, գիտե՞ս: Ութ թերթանի հողմածաղիկներ: Հիմա ասում են, որ աստվածուհու նշանը ութաթև աստղն էր, բայց իրականում դրանք հողմածաղիկներ էին: 
- Է՜, Իդ: Չէ, լուրջ, ինչու՞ հենց Իշտար: Ինչ-որ մեռած աստվածուհու ստից անունն ինչի՞դ էր պետք:
- Մոռացիր, երկար պատմություն է: Երկար ու հին: Շատ հին:

*****

_Գովազդային ընդմիջում
«Հերմես & Co» օդային բեռնափոխադրումներ. արագ, մատչելի, հուսալի: «Հերմես & Co». ձեր բիզնեսի թևերը: Զանգահարեք հիմա. մենք գործում ենք շուրջօրյա՝ 24/7:_

*****

...Եվ խելագար ամբոխն ամեն անգամ քրմի հետ համահունչ հազար-հազար կոկորդներով գոռում, հառաչում, լացում ու ծիծաղում էր իր անունը: Իշտա՛ր: Իշտա՛ր, սիրո աստվածուհի, Իշտա՛ր, պտղաբերության աստվածուհի, Իշտա՛ր, պատերազմի աստվածուհի, Աստարտե, Ինաննա, Աշտարոտ, Անունիտ, Իսիս, աստվածուհի՛, աստվածուհի՛, քայլիր մեզ հետ, ճոճվիր մեզ հետ, կանչիր մեզ հետ, կանչում ենք, կանչում ենք, կանչու՜մ ենք քեզ, Իշտա՛ր, քանդակազարդ կամարների ներքո սպասում ենք քեզ, Իշտա՛ր, տաճարի մարմարե հատակին գալարվում ենք ահա, Իշտա՛ր, սպասում ենք քեզ, Իշտա՛ր, տենչում ենք քեզ, Իշտա՛ր, ապրեցրու, Իշտա՛ր, կյանք տուր մեզ, Իշտա՛ր, կիրք դարձրու մեր պաղ սերը, Իշտա՛ր, կրակ դարձրու մեր մարող կիրքը, Իշտա՛ր, վայելք դարձրու մեր մխացող կրակը, Իշտա՛ր, կյանք դարձրու մեր ամենակուլ վայելքը, Իշտա՛ր, կանչում ենք, կանչում ենք, կանչու՜մ ենք քեզ, աստվածուհի՛, արի՛:

*****

- Հինգ րոպե, աղջկերք, մյուսը դուք եք:
- Նորմալ մարդ-մուրդ կա՞ նստած,- հարցնում է Իդան:
- Դեռ շա՜տ շուտ է նորմալ մարդկանց համար:
- Դեռ շա՜տ քնձռոտ օբյեկտ եք նորմալ մարդկանց համար: Հույս տուր քեզ, Սաք: Թե ասա՝ էս զիբիլանոցում ինձ նման ծիտը ինչ է կորցրել:
- Նայել եմ, Իդ.- Լիկան մի պահ կտրվում է հայելուց:- Մի երկու հոգնած դեմքեր են, էն ակնոցավոր օձն է, երեկվա լակոտ-լուկուտներն են, մեկ էլ էն հարկայինի չաղն է՝ ոնց որ միշտ:
- Մենակ էդ խանգարվածը չէ, էլի: Կուրծքս երեկ էնպես սեղմեց՝ մինչև հիմա ցավում է: Սաք, ես էսօր չեմ պարում:
- Պարում ես:
- Չէ, էլի: Հաշվի հիվանդ եմ: 
- Չես պարի, փող չես ստանա: Դու հաշվի՝ ինչ հաշվում ես: Եթե ուզում ես ապրել, պիտի պարես: Երկու րոպե:

*****

_Երևան, 18 ապրիլի, «Հայնյուզ»: Աշխարհահռչակ երգչուհի Դեմետրան երկուշաբթի ելույթ կունենա ՄՀՀ-ի բեմում իր նոր՝ Rebirth («Վերածնություն») ալբոմի ներկայացման նպատակով կազմակերպված համաշխարհային հյուրախաղերի շրջանակներում: Տոմսերի ամրագրման համար զանգահարեք 010.87.15.49:_

*****

Իդան դուրս է գալիս բեմ: Սրահի մշուշոտ կիսախավարում իրենց սեղանների մոտ անտարբեր փռված են որձերը: Աջ կողմում երկու չսափրված ու քրտնած տղամարդիկ գարեջուր են խմում ու ձեռքով-ոտքով վիճում են ինչ-որ բանի մասին. բեմին՝ ոչ մի հայացք: Ձախի վրա մի վեց-յոթ ջահելներ խցկվել են չորստեղանոց սեղանի շուրջ, սև սուրճ ու էժան օղի են խմում, ծխում ու հռհռում են: Խորքում ինչպես միշտ մենակ նստած է «Էքստազ» գիշերային ակումբի մշտական հաճախորդ Հարկայինի Մհերն ու կիսափակ կոպերի տակից լպրծուն հայացքով նայում է Իդայի մարմնին: Բարձրախոսներից ռուս երգչուհին իր խռպոտ ձայնով ինչ-որ բան է երգում: Կարճ պտույտ, մի քանի ռիթմիկ շարժումներ, սահուն անցում՝ դեպի չորեքթաթ դիրք, կատվի քայլվածք, ոչինչ չարտահայտող աչքեր: Իդան փորի վրա պառկած դանդաղ բարձրացնում-իջեցնում է հետույքը. աջի լակոտներից մեկը նկատելի ժեստով ուղղում է շարվարի պարունակությունը, մյուսները թքած ունեն՝ բեմի վրա ինչ է կատարվում, շարունակում են խմել ու ծիծաղել: Մարմինը մեքենայորեն շարժվում է: Սրահում հավաքված ծխից կարելի է խեղդամահ լինել: Շրջվում է մեջքի վրա, դանդաղ նստում է՝ ոտքերը կիսածալած, ազդրերով գրկում է սյունը, դանդաղ բարձրանում է, հանում է կրծկալը: Հարկայինի Մհերն անշարժ նստած շարունակում է նույն անասնական հայացքով նայել Իդայի պիրկ, բարձր, ոչ այնքան մեծ կրծքին: Աջի քրջոտ տղամարդկանցից մեկը ցուցադրաբար թղթադրամ է հանում: Իդան մոտենում է սեղանին, ժպտում է, նստում է տղամարդու ծնկին: Տղամարդը խոնավ թաթով գրկում է Իդայի մեջքը, երկու մատերի մեջ պահած հազարանոցը սահեցնում է կրծքի վրայով, իջեցնում է մինչև կոնքն ու մտցնում ներքնազգեստի կապի տակ: Ժպիտ: Իդան վերադառնում է բեմ. ևս մի քանի պտույտ, ևս մի քանի հազար դրամ, մի քանի վավաշոտ հայացք, ու կարելի է հեռանալ:

*****

_Աշխատանքային իրավունքներ ունենալու եւ պարտականություններ կրելու ունակությունը հավասարապես ճանաչվում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բոլոր քաղաքացիների համար: Օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիները, քաղաքացիություն չունեցող անձինք և աստվածները Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ունեն այնպիսի աշխատանքային իրավունակություն, ինչպիսին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիները, եթե օրենքով այլ բան նախատեսված չէ:
ՀՀ աշխատանքային օրենսգիրք, հոդված 15, կետ 1_

*****

Բաբելոնում յուրաքանչյուր կին կյանքում մեկ անգամ պիտի մտներ Իշտարի տաճարն ու պառկեր անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ: Հարուստ թե աղքատ, փարթամ թե չորացած, գեղեցիկ թե տգեղ, երբ գալիս էր ժամանակը, կանայք երկրի բոլոր չորս ծայրերից գնում էր դեպի սիրո աստվածուհու կարմիր տաճարը, պարանե թագով օղակում էին մազերն ու նստում էին տաճարի ծառուղիներից մեկում: Եվ մի օր՝ մեկ գիշեր հետո, մեկ լուսին հետո, մեկ տարի հետո, հերթական անծանոթն ընտրում էր նստածներից մեկին, մետաղադրամ էր գցում կնոջ ծնկների վրա՝ ասելով «Մելիտտայի անվամբ հրավիրում եմ քեզ», ու տանում էր նրան տաճար՝ սիրելու ու սիրվելու: Եվ անկախ դրամի արժեքից՝ կինը չէր մերժում, որովհետև սիրո աստվածուհու տաճարում սեր մերժելը մեղք էր: Եվ երբ կինը տվել էր անծանոթին ամեն ինչ, ինչ կարող էր տալ ու վերցրել էր ամեն ինչ, ինչ կարող էր վերցնել, երբ կատարել էր արդեն իր սրբազան պարտքն աստվածուհու հանդեպ ու մեկ մետաղադրամով տրվել էր առաջին անծանոթին, նա վերադառնում էր տուն, ու դրանից հետո աշխարհում չէր լինում այնպիսի գանձ ու հարստություն, որով կարելի կլիներ գնել այդ կնոջը:

*****

- Ինչքա՞ն էս չորսիս համար.- ձախի լակոտ-լուկուտներն արդեն նկատելիորեն հարբած են:

Իդան ժպտում է, ոչինչ չի ասում:

- Մեր ախպոր ծնունդն ա, արի մի հատ էլ դու քո ձևերով նվեր արա, դե մենք էլ կօգտվենք, էլի: Հիսուն հազար նաղդ փող ենք տալիս, ազիզ, հլը լավ մտածի:

Ծուխը մի փչիր դեմքիս, փնթի լակոտ: Իդան ժպտում է, ոչինչ չի ասում:

- Ասում են՝ համ էլ լավ մինետ ես անում, հա՞:- Հռհռոց:

Իդան ժպտում է, ոչինչ չի ասում:

- Հա լավ, էսի իրան ա թանկացնում, Սամ, սիկտիր արա, հեսա զանգում եմ Սյուզիենց:

Իդան ժպտում է, ոչինչ չի ասում: Ջահելներից մեկը երևի շատ է խմել, Իդային քաշում-գցում է բազմոցի վրա ու ձեռքը դնում ազդրին: Իդան փորձում է վեր կենալ, բայց չի կարողանում, նորից գցում են բազմոցին՝ այս անգամ վզից քաշելով: Կուրծքը սեղմած ձեռքն ասես ինչ-որ հնգոտանի միջատ լինի: Հարբածը ձեռքն իջացնում է մինչև Իդայի ոտքերի արանքը. մյուսները ծիծաղում են: Իդան մի կերպ դուրս է պրծնում հարբածի գրկից, աչքով է անում բարմենին (ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, գործ չունես), բարձրանում է բեմ: Իրեն պղծված ու կեղտոտ է զգում: Ոչինչ, կանցնի: Սեղաններից մեկի վրա հայտնվում են հերթական թղթադրամները: Մի քիչ էլ, ու վերջ: Մի քիչ էլ, ու վերջ:

*****

_Հատված չաթից, 18.05.13, 23:42
- լավ, ջանս, ես թռնեմ հիմա, վաղը նույն ժամին՝ Պրոմեթևսի տակ
- օկ, ծվատումից ուղիղ հինգ րոպե հետո մոտդ )))
- սիրում եմ
- սիրում եմ
- բգ_

----------

impression (16.04.2013), matlev (23.04.2013), Quyr Qery (16.04.2013), Rhayader (28.09.2013), Sambitbaba (17.04.2013), Արևանուռ (17.04.2013), մարիօ (18.04.2013), Մարկիզ (19.04.2013), Նիկեա (14.05.2016), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013), Տրիբուն (19.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

- Ի՞նչ ես նայում:
- Եսիմ, Իդ: Էլի մեկը մեռել է, ցույց են տալիս:  Ծաղիկներ, ճառեր, լացուկոծ, սիրուն ու հարուստ այրի: Գնանք կպցնենք, ինչ անենք:
- Ո՞վ է:
- Անունը Ապելոն էր, թե Ապոլոն: Չես հիշու՞մ: Ապելոն Մորգան կրտսեր: Ռեժիսոր էր: Ինսունականներին մի երկու լավ կինո նկարեց, հայտնի դարձավ, հետո ընկավ հազար ու մի պատմությունների մեջ՝ թմրանյութեր, ապահարզաններ, քաղցկեղ, մի խոսքով՝ ֆրանսերեն ասած՝ թունդ կղկղամեջ վիճակ, ապրանքային տեսքը կորցրեց, ճմրթվեց, գնաց-կորավ, դարձել էր Հոլիվուդի ամենահոգնած հավաքարարի ստվերի ստվերը:
- Ոնց էլ չես ալարում, հիշում ես էդքանը:
- Հա բա: Դու հեռուստացույց չես նայու՞մ: Նախանցած տարի մի անգամ էլ փորձեց վերադառնալ, հայտնվեց, փող ճարեց եսիմորտեղից, ինչ-որ կիսազիբիլ կինո նկարեց պատերազմից տուն վերադարձող զինվորի մասին՝ հրեշներով-բանով, հետո ինքը Օսկար էր ուզում, Օսկարը իրեն չէր ուզում, էդպես իրար չհասկացան, ու Ապելոնս պայթեց: Լարի Քինգը շոուի ժամանակ հարցրեց՝ բա ճի՞շտ են ասում, որ դուք արդեն ձեզ սպառել եք՝ որպես արվեստագետ, էդ հարցից խեղճս գժվեց, սկսեց գոռալ՝ բա թե ո՞վ եք դուք, ես գիտե՜ս ով եմ եղել մի ժամանակ, պիտի պաշտեք ինձ, իմ անունով երդվեք, այ միաբջիջներ, բան-ման: Տիպիկ քիթը ցցած բոհեմական զիբիլ, մի խոսքով: Մի կերպ ստուդիայից քարշ տվեցին դուրս: Երեկ փողոցում ավտոյի տակ է ընկել, մեռել է: Հիմա հանկարծ բոլորը հիշել են, թե ինքն ինչքան տաղանդավոր դեմք էր, լացում-մացում են, կենացներ են ասում, գինին շփում են գետնին:
- Օղորմի: Քեզ սուրճ լցնե՞մ: Զգույշ, տաք է:
- Ասում են՝ համ էլ աստված էր:

*****

_Աստվածների մուտքն արգելված է:
Ցուցանակ փաբի դռան վրա_

*****

- Տեսնես՝ դրանք ի՞նչ են լինում մեռնելուց հետո: Դրախտ-դժոխք ընկնու՞մ են:
- Հա, բա՞, ընկնում են ուղիղ ծծումբով կաթսայի մեջ, սատանաներն էլ պատառաքաղներով խառնում են, որ տակը չկպնի:
- Չէ, լուրջ:
- Եսիմ, Լիկ: Աստվածները վաղուց են մեռած, եթե ինձ հարցնես: Ոմանք հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ իրար են սպանել, մյուսներին մենք ենք սպանել՝ դիտմամբ կամ պատահմամբ՝ ոնց խեղճ Ապոլոնին: Ոմանց ուղղակի մոռացել ենք... Ոմանք ուղղակի ապրում են... Գառնիում մի տատի ինձ համոզում էր, որ աղջիկ ժամանակ ամեն օր մերկ լողանում էր լճում, ու գյուղի ջահելներն ինչքան էլ իրենց կոտորում էին՝ բան չէին տեսնում, որովհետև միշտ մառախուղ էր լինում: Չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ էր ասում, թե չէ, բայց համենայն դեպս թթու լավաշ առա, որ չնեղվի: Տուրիստի տեղ էր դրել: Մի բուռ են մնացել, որ էսօր դեռ կան: Որ ուղղակի յոլա են գնում՝ մինչև հերթական հարբած վարորդը կարմիրի տակ չկանգնի: Ապոլոնը գոնե չէր վախենում ասել, որ աստված է: Չգիտեմ, Լիկ: Եթե դժոխքը սա չի, ուրեմն ես... Ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ մենք որտեղ ենք:
- Դե լա՜վ, ինչ մի հուզվեցիր, ծիտ: Կփոխեմ ալիքը, արի, երկրորդով «Մերիի ծաղիկներն» են սկսվում հիմա:

*****

_«Միավորված Տիտանների Կուսակցությունը» երեկ հայտարարություն է տարածել, որտեղ ներկայացնում է կուսակցության դիրքորոշումը հետընտրական քաղաքական իրավիճակի կապակցությամբ: Հայտարարությունում, մասնավորապես, ասված է. «ՄՏԿ քաղխորհուրդը, քննելով նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո հանրապետությունում ձևավորված ներքաղաքական իրավիճակը և հաշվի առնելով ժողովրդի արդարացի ցասումն աստվածային կլանի ամենաթողության նկատմամբ, ողջունում է ժողովրդական շարժումը և իր աջակցությունն ու մասնակցությունն է ցուցաբերում այդ գործընթացին»: Ի պատասխան՝ խորհրդարանում աստվածների խմբակցության ներկայացուցիչ Էմիլ Հարպոկրատեսը տիտանների առաջնորդ Ռուբեն Աստրեուսին խորհրդարանի ամբիոնից անվանել է «վայրահաչող ըդդիմություն» և խորհուրդ է տվել «չմոռանալ իրենց մութ ու վայրենի անցյալը»: Երկու խմբակցությունների ներկայացուցիչների միջև քաշքշուկ է սկսվել. խորհրդարանի նախագահ Սմբատ Ասատրյանը ստիպված է եղել դուրս հրավիրել կարգազանցներին:_
*Նյութի աղբյուր՝ «dailyinfo.am»*

*****

- Սեր չկա՛, Իդ: Չկա՛ էդ անտեր սերը: Ու՞ր են էդ սիրողները: Մոռացի՛ր էդ ապուշությունների մասին: Էսօր ամեն գիշեր ծակված անասունները կարող են բռնաբարել ու սպանել Վեներային, եթե հանկարծ էդ աստվածիկը համարձակվի մութ փողոցով տուն գնալ, ի՞նչ սիրո մասին է խոսքը: Ո՞վ պիտի պաշտպանի սերը: Ու՞մ են պետք ընդհանրապես էդ աստվածները: Քրջոտ կիսագոյություն են քարշ տալիս մեր կողքին ու սպասում են, մինչև մեկը մի կաթիլ ուշադրություն ողորմա իրենց: Արեսը պիտի հոգեբուժարանից տեղեկանք բերի, որ զենք կրելու իրավունք ունենա, հասկանու՞մ ես՝ ուր ենք հասել: Թքա՛ծ ունեմ պատերազմի էդպիսի աստծու վրա: Թքա՛ծ ունեմ էն Օսիրիսի վրա, ով գուցե հենց հիմա միզապարկի քաղցկեղից մեռնում է մեզանից երկու շենք էն կողմ: Աստվածներ, չէ մի չէ: Աստվածները չորս հազար տարի առաջ էին աստված: Մեզ էդպիսի աստվածներ պետք չեն:
- Լիկա, խնդրում եմ, վերջ:
- Մոռացիր աստվածների մասին:
- Խնդրում եմ, Լիկ:
- Գլուխդ ավելորդություններով մի լցրու: Մի երկու տարի էլ կձգենք էսպես, մի քիչ փող հետ կգցենք, կսկսենց նորմալ կյանքով ապրել: Ավել ի՞նչ ես ուզում:
- Տաճարներ եմ ուզում: Հերոսներ եմ ուզում: Սեր եմ ուզում, Լիկ, փոշի ու անապատ ու արմավենիներ եմ ուզում, կրակ եմ ուզում, մեռնող սև գառնուկ եմ ուզում՝ լիալուսնի ժամանակ, կյանք եմ ուզում: Պարել եմ ուզում: Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչքա՜ն վաղուց չեմ պարել:
- Էլի գժվեցի՞ր:
- Պարել եմ ուզում ուղղակի: Բաց թող ինձ:

*****

_Բլոգի մասին
Աստվածների իրավունքների կենտրոնի (ԱԻԿ) նպատակն է բացահայտել աստվածների նկատմամբ կիրառվող բռնության դեպքերը և պայքարել աստվածների` բռնությունից ազատ ապրելու իրավունքի համար: Մեր գերխնդիրն է բարձրացնել աստվածների դերը սոցիալական, տնտեսական, մշակութային և քաղաքական կյանքում, փոխել հասարակության մտածելակերպը և վերաբերմունքը աստվածների խնդիրների նկատմամբ:
http://godsrightscenter.blogspot.com/_

*****

- Իդա՞: Քե՞զ ինչ է եղել:
- Գնում եմ պարելու:
- Էլի՞: Քո հերթին սպասիր, մարդիկ քեզնից արդեն ձանձրացել են:
- Դուք երբեք ինձ պարելիս չեք տեսել, Սաք:
- Ո՞նց չեմ տեսել: Կես ժամ առաջ էիր...
- Դուք երբեք ինձ պարելիս չե՛ք տեսել, Սաք: Վերջին անգամ, երբ պարում էի, տաճարներում դեռ քրմուհիներ կային: Հիսուն քրմուհի՝ ամեն տաճարում: Քառասուն տարին մեկ արքայից արքան գալիս էր ինձ մոտ, ու ես պարում էի նրա համար: Ասում էին, որ իմ պարը տեսնելուց հետո տղամարդն էլ երբեք ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր կարողանում ցանկանալ: Ասում էին, որ իմ պարը վերջին բանն էր, որ տղամարդը կարող էր տեսնել: Ասում էին...
- Իդ, եթե լավ չես զգում, կարող ես...
- Մենք էլ ենք ծնվում ու մեռնում, Սաք: Մենք էլ ենք ապրու՛մ, ձեզ նման: Ասում են՝ մենք կանք, քանի դեռ մեզ հիշում են: Ես կայի, քանի դեռ պարում էի: Գնում եմ պարելու, Սաք... Վախենամ՝ էսօր ես պարելու եմ:

Երաժշտությունը՝ դանդաղ, սպառնացող, կանչող ու հին, լցնում է սրահը: Իշտարը դուրս է գալիս բեմ: Այս անգամ քրմուհիներ չկան, չկա արքայից արքան, չկա պատերից այն կողմ ոռնացող ամբոխը, չկա Բաբելոնը, չկա Էլլադան, չկա Ասորեստանը: Մի բուռ կիսահարբած տղամարդիկ են, բարմենը, պահակը և վերջ: Աստվածուհին գրեթե մերկ է: Գիշերային ակումբի ծանր օդը հանկարծ լցվում է ծաղիկների բույրով: Գիշերային ակումբի այցելուները չեն հասկանում ինչ է կատարվում, բայց ապշահար հայացքները մի մարդու նման ուղղում են վերև: Իշտարը սկսում է իր վերջին պարը: Բարմենը չի նկատում, թե ինչպես է փշուր-փշուր լինում ձեռքից ընկած բաժակը: Իշտարը պարում է: Գիշերային ակումբի պահակը դանդաղ փլվում է ծնկների վրա ու ինչ-որ բան մրմնջալով՝ սողում է դեպի բեմը: Իշտարը պարում է: Անկյունում մինչ այդ հարբած-քնած տղամարդը վեր է թռնում ու գոռալով ծածկում է դեմքը: Մատների արանքներից կարմիր կաթիլներ են գլորվում, սակայն տղամարդը ոչինչ չի զգում՝ բացի ամենակուլ հաճույքից: Իշտարը պարում է: Երկու անչափահաս տղաներ ոչինչ չտեսնող աչքերով նայում են աստվածուհու վերջին պարը: Նրանցից մեկի գլուխը ծանր ընկնում է ծխախոտի մոխրով ու այրվածքներով պատված սփռոցին, հայացքն անշեղորեն ուղղված է Իշտարին, ականջից հոսող բարակ կարմիր առվակը խառնվում է սեղանին թափված գարեջրի հետ, տղան տնքում է վերջին անգամ: Իշտարը պարում է: Վարագույրի հետևում քարացած մենեջերը աղոտ զգում է, թե երկաթե օղակներն ինչպես են ավելի ու ավելի ուժեղ սեղմում կոկորդն ու կուրծքը՝ մինչև ինչ-որ բան պայթում է ներսում: Նրա վերջին միտքն Իշտարի գերբնական գեղեցկության մասին է, որ ինքը երբեք չէր նկատել, չգիտես ինչու: Իշտարը պարում է: Հարկայինի Մհերը, որ տասը տարուց ավել է՝ էրեկցիա չի ունեցել, հիմա ձեռքերով սեղմել է ոտքերի արանքն ու մի քանի վայրկյանը մեկ ամբողջ մարմնով կծկվում է, նորից ու նորից ու նորից: Շալվարի փողքով ներքև նաև արյուն է ծորում, բայց հաճույքը հազարապատիկ անգամ ավելի ուժեղ է հոգեվարքի  ցավերից: Ու Իշտարը պարում է: Ակումբի այցելուներից տարիների ընթացքում մուրած պաշտամունքի կաթիլները պարի մեջ մի վերջին անգամ դառնում են սեր, դառնում են կիրք, դառնում են հաճույք ու կյանք ու քաոս ու կործանում՝ ինչպես վաղուց մոռացված անցյալում էր: Իշտարը ամեն տեղ է ու ոչ մի տեղ, աստվածուհին վառվում է բեմի ու սեղանների ու մարդկանց վրա ու մարդկանց տակ ու մարդկանց մեջ, կարմիր, անսանձ մազերը փոթորկվում են օդում, Իշտարը գալարվում է ամբողջ մարմնով, պտտվում ու հոսում է անցյալի շքեղ տաճարների այս խղճուկ ստվերում, արտացոլվում ու բազմապատկվում է սրահի բազմաթիվ հայելիների մեջ, ու պարի ամեն մի ակնթարթը հավերժություն է դառնում, ու մարդիկ խելագարի նման ծիծաղում են աներևակայելի հաճույքից ու խելագարի նման ոռնում են՝ ցավին անհաղորդ, ու մեռնում են՝ ինչպես հնի արքաներն են մեռել՝ գերագույն վայելքի ժպիտը սառած շուրթերին: Աստվածուհին պարում է իր վերջին պարը, ու անշուք գիշերային ակումբի բետոնե պատերը հալվում են դարերով զսպված կրքի կրակից, մուգ ապակիները ծռմռվում ու ծորում են ներքև, պատուհաններից դուրս հորդող կուրացուցիչ լույսն արթնացնում է կողքի շենքերում քնած մարդկանց: Իշտարը հետ է գցում գլուխն ու ճչում է՝ խլացուցիչ, ցավագին, կրքոտ: Ու Իշտարը պարում է: Ու Իշտարը պարում է: Ու Իշտարը պարում է:

Վերջին բանը, որ լսում է բարմենը, փլվող կտուրի դղրդոցն է:

*****

*Երևան, 15 մայիսի, «Մայրաքաղաք» օրաթերթ.*
_Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է մամուլի հաղորդագրությունը, մայիսի 15-ին՝ ժամը 00:20-ին, տեղեկատվություն է ստացվել այն մասին, որ պայթել է Ժամկոչյան 31 հասցեում գտնվող «Էքստազ» գիշերային ակումբը, ինչի հետևանքով հրդեհ է բռնկվել: Դեպքի վայր ժամանած փրկարարներին հաջողվել է կանխել կրակի տարածումը: Փրկարարներն այժմ փորձում են մաքրել փլատակները, կատարվում են որոնողական աշխատանքներ: Պայթյունի պատճառները պարզել չի հաջողվել: Ականատեսները հայտնում են, որ չնայած կրակը ոչնչացրել է գրեթե ամեն ինչ, հողը ծածկված է մանր, կապույտ, ութ թերթանի հողմածաղիկներով:_

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (16.04.2013), Quyr Qery (16.04.2013), Rhayader (28.09.2013), Ruby Rue (16.04.2013), Sagittarius (02.05.2013), Sambitbaba (17.04.2013), Արևանուռ (17.04.2013), մարիօ (18.04.2013), Մարկիզ (17.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Նիկեա (14.05.2016), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013), Տրիբուն (19.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Այս անգամ, գրական խորհրդի որոշմամբ,  պատմվածքների լավագույն տասնյակը չընտրվեց մեր կողմից և բոլոր ստացված տարբերակները  դրվեցին այստեղ:  Ցանկանում եմ հաճելի ընթերցանություն և հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ:

----------


## Peace

Ուզում էի մի քանի տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկել, ընթացքում մտափոխվեցի: Ինչպես ձեզ համար հստակ է հետևյալ նախադասության`_ որոշ ուսանողներ գերազանցիկներ են_ իմաստը, այդպես էլ ինձ համար հստակ է, որ այս անգամ մեկ տարբերակի եմ քվեարկելու: 

Թեև սիրային գործերի սիրահար չեմ, բայց էս մեկն ուղղակի գրած չէր, էկած էր, էկաաաած: Մարդուց ելել, մարդուն ուտում, մարդուն էր գալիս: Կենդանի, զգացմունքային վերին աստիճանի, հուզառատ ու ինձ էլ ոչ մի բան պետք չի...



1. «Չկորցնել»
2. «Պարտություն»
3. «Ականջավոր լուսին»  :Jpit: 
4. «Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»
5. ԴԵՎԱԿԱՆ (նկարագրությունները լավն էին)
6. «Պարիր ինձ համար»- 

_Տեսնես՝ դրանք ի՞նչ են լինում մեռնելուց հետո: Դրախտ-դժոխք ընկնու՞մ են:
- Հա, բա՞, ընկնում են ուղիղ ծծումբով կաթսայի մեջ, սատանաներն էլ պատառաքաղներով խառնում են, որ տակը չկպնի:_  :Jpit: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին:

----------

Դավիթ (16.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Peace

Հա, մեկ էլ մոռացա ասեմ, Դավիթ ջան, էնտեղ «Պարիր ինձ համար»-ի թիվը սխալ ես գրել:

----------

Դավիթ (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հա, մեկ էլ մոռացա ասեմ, Դավիթ ջան, էնտեղ «Պարիր ինձ համար»-ի թիվը սխալ ես գրել:




Հա, 21-ի վրա վրիպեցի: :Smile:  Սպասում եմ` մոդերները քնից արթնանան: :Smile:

----------

Peace (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ներողություն եմ հայտնում 22-րդ հեղինակին` անտեսելու իր պատմվածքը: Հուսով եմ` մոդերատորներից մեկը կտեղադրի այս պատմվածքը համապատասխան տեղում և հարցումում կավելացնի 22-րդ տարբերակը:


*22-րդ տարբերակ

Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը*


Գայանեն ու Շողակաթը նկարում էին, երբ սկսեց: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ նկարում էր միայն Շողակաթը: Գայանեն մեծ-մեծ աչքերով նայում էր Շողակաթի նկարներին՝ ջրահարսերին, հունական ու հռոմեական զինվորներին, Գունատ Ձիու ստվերին, ու Շողակաթը պատմում էր նրանց մասին: Ու պատկերները կենդանանում էին:

Հետո, արդեն ցերեկվա լույսով, Շողակաթը կզգար, թե ինչքան պարզունակ են ստացվել նկարները, որ Անդրոմեդան այնքան գեղեցիկ չի, ինչքան մոմի տակ է թվում: Կպատռեր նկարներն ու նորից կսկսեր նկարել: Ու կափսոսար, որ ոսկեգույն գրիչի թանաքը գրեթե լրիվ ծախսել է զինվորների վահանների վրա:

«Ուշադրություն. օդային տագնապ է: Առանց խուճապի անցեք ապաստարանները: Պահպանեք հանգստություն»:

Մի քանի վայրկյան անց բլուրների հետևից հնչեց պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի շչակի ոռնոցը:

Տաթև մայրիկը դողացող ձեռքով սուրճը դրեց սեղանին ու սկսեց աղջիկներին հագցնել: Երբ նրանք դուրս եկան շենքի միջանցք, արդեն լսվում էր ինքնաթիռների շարժիչների ձայնը: Միջանցքում վախեցած, լուռ կանայք էին՝ փեշերից կախված վախեցած լուռ երեխաներով:

Առաջին հարկում երկու հիմնապատերի արանքում նեղ տարածք կար, որտեղ երեխաներն ազատ կարող էին մտնել, բայց մեծահասակները չէին կարող: Հենց դա էր փոխարինում ապաստարանին: Երեխաներն անցան այդ ճեղքով: Տաթև մայրիկը Շողակաթին փոխանցեց նավթային լամպը:

Նեղ միջանցքն ավարտվում էր խորը անցքի մոտ, որը գնում էր դեպի սարի խորքը: Ինչքան խորը՝ ոչ ոք չգիտեր:

Լսվեց սուլոց: Այն ավելի արագ մոտեցավ, քան կարելի էր ընկալել: Հետո՝ լույս, շատ ստվերներ, ցնցում, Շողակաթը զգաց, որ դեմքով հպվում է շատ փափուկ պատին: Ու ամեն ինչը՝ լռության մեջ:

Խոնավություն զգաց դեմքի վրա. ձեռքը տարավ քունքին ու լպրծուն բան շոշափեց: Հետո եկավ բութ, այրող ցավ:

Միջանցքի մուտքը փուլ չէր եկել. չգիտես ինչպես՝ հատակն էր կոտրվել, բարձրացել ու փակել ճանապարհը: Երբ լսվեց երկրորդ սուլոցն, արդեն մի փոքր ավելի հեռու, Շողակաթը բռնեց Գայանեի ձեռքն ու մտավ դեպի սարը գնացող փոսը: Մնացած երեխաները հետևեցին:

Գայանեն հարցրեց. դու այնտեղ եղե՞լ ես: Ոչ, պատասխանեց

Շողակաթը: Ոչ մեկը երբեք չի եղել: Իսկ այնտեղ հրեշներ չկա՞ն: Չգիտեմ:

Փոսը երկար թունելի սկիզբ էր. երեխաները խարխափելով քայլում էին, նավթի լամպն աղոտ լուսավորում էր իրենց ճանապարհը:

Շողակաթը գիտեր, որ եթե լամպը հանգի, կգա Գունատ Ձիու ստվերն ու կտանի իրենց: Նա արդեն զգում էր Ձիու շնչառությունն իր քունքին:

«Մամայենք»,- լաց եղավ Լիլիթը: «Իրենք լավ են»,- ասաց Շողակաթը:

Թունելը հասավ մեծ սրահի. Էլ գնալու տեղ չկար: Երեխաները նստեցին գետնին: Քարանձավի պատերից այն կողմ ինքնաթիռները ռումբեր էին գցում անպաշտպան տների վրա:

Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերն էլ հարմար տեղվորվեց պատերից մեկին. նրան պետք էր միայն սպասել, թե երբ կվերջանա նավթն ու լամպը կմարի:

«Պատմի՛ր Գունատ ձիու ստվերի մասին»,- ասաց Աստղիկը: Շողակաթը գրկեց Գայանեին: Դեմքին չորացող արյունը տհաճ էր, ու նա վախեցած էր:

«Գիշերը գալիս է Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը»,- սկսեց նա:- «Ոչ ոք նրա մեջքին չի կարողացել նստել: Երբ նա անցնում է անկողնուդ վրայով, փաթաթվում ես վերմակիդ մեջ ու շունչդ պահում, որ նա չգտնի քեզ: Ու եթե նա լսի շնչառությունդ, առավոտյան քեզ կգտնեն մահացած»:

«Աշոտը»,- մրմնջացին երեխաները: Աշոտը, որը հիվանդացել էր ցրտից ու ուտելիքի պակասից: Որն ամեն առավոտյան պատմում էր իրենց, թե ինչպես է իրեն այցելել Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը: Ու ինչպես մի օր մայրը չկարողացավ նրան արթնացնել:

Ստվերը ձգվեց պատի վրա, թրթռաց, ապա սահեց մի փոքր ավելի մոտ:

Հերթական ռումբը ցնցեց քարանձավը, բայց պատերը դիմացան:

Շողակաթը զգաց, թե ինչպես է Գայանեն վախից դողում: «Մի օր, ռմբակոծության ժամանակ»,- շարունակեց նա,- «երեխաները թաքնվեցին սարի միջի քարանձավում»:

Լամպի լույսը թրթռաց, Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը սահեց էլ ավելի մոտիկ: Նավթը վերջանում էր:

«Նրանք վախենու՞մ էին»,- հարցրեց Լիլիթը:

«Այո»,- պատասխանեց Շողակաթը:- «Նրանք վախենում էին, քանի որ իրենց հետևում էր Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը: Բայց աղջիկներից մեկը

քաջ էր, նա մոտեցավ ու նստեց Գունատ Ձիու մեջքին: Ու ձին նրան տարավ քարանձավից դուրս: Ու նրանք տեսան ինքնաթիռներ, որոնք ռումբեր էին գցում քաղաքի վրա: Ու քանի դեռ նա Գունատ Ձիու մեջքին էր, կարողանում էր պատերից ներս տեսնել, ու տեսնում էր վախեցած մարդկանց, ովքեր թաքնվել էին ռումբերից:

Աղջկա անունն Անդրոմեդա էր: Երբ ինքնաթիռները տեսան նրան Գունատ Ձիու մեջքին, սկսեցին կրակել ու հետապնդել»:

Պատմությունը համոզիչ չէր, ու նա լռեց:

«Նավթ եմ բերել, լա՞վ եք»,- լսեց Տաթև մայրիկի ձայնը մեջքի հետևից: «Շնորհակալություն, մայրիկ»,- պատասխանեց:- «Դեմքս քերծվել է, բամբակ կա՞»: Շրջվեց. հետևում միայն ստվերներ էին: Բայց լամպն ավելի պայծառ էր վառվում:

«Պատմի՛ր Աշոտի մասին»,- խնդրեց Գայանեն:

«Երբ Աշոտը մահացավ»,- ասաց Շողակաթն,- «իր սենյակից երեք գիշեր նրա լացի ձայնն էր լսվում: Ես գիտեմ, նրանց բնակարանը մերի կողքին է, ու մեր սենյակներն ընդհանուր պատ ունեն: Աշոտն ամեն գիշեր լաց էր լինում: Մի անգամ ես գիշերը դուրս եկա մեր պատշգամբ, անցա Աշոտի սենյակ: Իմ սենյակի պատին հայելի կա. Աշոտի սենյակի պատին էլ, ուղիղ իմ հայելու հակառակ կողմում: Իր հայելին ծածկած էր սպիտակ սփռոցով: Երբ մոտեցա հայելուն, լացի ձայն լսեցի պատի մյուս կողմից: Իմ լացի ձայնը»:

Չնայած վախին, երեխաների աչքերը փակվում էին: Շուտով Շողակաթն էլ սկսեց ննջել: Հետո նա ձեռքի տակ ձիու բաշ շոշափեց: Մատներն անց կացրեց ձիու մազերի միջով, սկսեց շոյել: Հետո նրան թվաց, որ նստած է ձիու մեջքին, ու լամպի լույսն արագ հեռանում է, ու շուրջը միայն խավար է: Հետո հեռվից տեսավ քարանձավն ու այնտեղ քնած երեխաներին, ու ինքն իրեն:

Ռմբակոծությունն ավարտած ինքնաթիռները հետ էին թռչում. գիշերային երկնքում միայն նրանց թևերի թարթող լույսերն էին երևում: Քաղաքի վրա ծուխ էր բարձրացել, բայց սառը քամին թարմ ու հաճելի էր: Նա գրկեց ձիու վիզն ու աչքերը փակեց:

Առավոտյան փրկարարները մաքրեցին անցումն ու գտան երեխաներին քարանձավում:

«Կենդանի՞ են»,- հարցրեց ավագը: «Քնած են»,- պատասխանեց մեկը:- «Բացի այս մեկից: Ճանաչու՞մ ես»:

Ավագն ուշադիր նայեց: «Արյունաքամ է եղել»,- ասաց փրկարարը: Ավագը հանկարծ հասկացավ. «Տաթևենց Շողակաթն է»,- տխուր ասաց նա:- «Մի գիշերվա մեջ մազերը սպիտակել են»:

... Երբ աղջիկներով գիշերները հավաքվում էին, երբեմն փորձում էին «հոգի կանչել»: Շենքի աստիճաններով մեջքով հետ-հետ իջնում էին, հասնում պատերի արանքի միջանցքին: Հետո մեկը հայելի էր պահում, ու մյուսն արտասանում էր խոսքերն ու պտտվում ամեն տողից հետո.

«Արյունոտ Մերի, Արյունոտ Մերի,

Քո երեխան ինձ մոտ է,

Պատմիր ինձ նշանածիս մասին»:

Երբ Շողակաթի հերթն էր, նա երեք անգամ կրկնեց խոսքերն ու վերջին անգամ պտտվելիս հայելու մեջ ուշադիր իրեն նայող մարդկային գանգ տեսավ ու ճչաց:

Զառա տատը ցորեն էր մաքրում մանր քարերից, քիստերից ու գարու հատիկներից: Շողակաթի ընկերուհի Լիլիթը պատմում էր նրան գիշերվա արկածի մասին: Երբ հասավ Շողակաթի տեսած գանգին, տատը հառաչեց ու քթի տակ մրմնջաց. «Չամուսնացած է մեռնելու»:

----------

Alphaone (03.11.2013), AniwaR (26.05.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Sambitbaba (17.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Վա՜յ, էս ինչ շատ են այս անգամվա մրցույթի տարբերակները :Shok: 
Զարմացած եմ: 
Երևի այս անգամ հերթականությամբ չկարդամ, բայց անպայման 22 տարբերակներն էլ կկարդամ ու առանձին-առանձին կանդրադառնամ:

----------


## Smokie

Աստված իմ փրկիր :Shok: 

Ո՞նց եմ էսքանը հասցնելու կարդալ :LOL:

----------

Այբ (16.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա: Էս ինչ դաժան փորձություն ա սպասվում: Սուրճս սարքել եմ, ոտս ոտիս գցել, սկսում եմ կարդալ: Հա, ուրեմն էս անգամ որոշել եմ, որ մաքսիմում երեք գործի օգտին եմ քվեարկելու, մինիմում՝ զրո:  :Tongue:  Ժող, դուք էլ ակտիվացեք, որ ինձ ու ինձ չխոսեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Այբ (16.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Աստված իմ փրկիր
> 
> Ո՞նց եմ էսքանը հասցնելու կարդալ


Ու ոչ միայն դու :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մեկ շաբաթ կա: Օրեկան մի 3-4 հատ կարդաք, շաբաթը արագ կանցնի: :Smile:

----------

Stranger_Friend (20.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Էկա: Էս ինչ դաժան փորձություն ա սպասվում: Սուրճս սարքել եմ, ոտս ոտիս գցել, սկսում եմ կարդալ: Հա, ուրեմն էս անգամ որոշել եմ, որ մաքսիմում երեք գործի օգտին եմ քվեարկելու, մինիմում՝ զրո:  Ժող, դուք էլ ակտիվացեք, որ ինձ ու ինձ չխոսեմ


Արխային, մենակ չես լինի :Read:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *1-ին տարբերակ
> 
> Հրացան*


Այո, Կաֆկա կարդալը դեռ ոչ ոքի առանձնապես չի օգնել: Իհարկե, Կաֆկա պետք ա կարդալ՝ առանձնապես ճիգ չգործադրելով հասկանալ, բայց իր մոտ որոշակի սյուժե կա, որին հետևում ես: Որքան էլ աբսուրդային լինի այն, ինչ պատկերված ա, կարողանում ա հեղինակը ընթերցողին տեղափոխել տվյալ իրականություն, որի՝ մերից տարբեր համակարգում ամեն ինչ բնական ա դառնում, կհամարձակվեմ ասել՝ նաև ընկալելի: Այս դեպքում՝ եսիմ: Ամեն դեպքում ես մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ լավ գրականություն ստեղծելու համար ամենակարևորը էն ա նաև, որ գրողը գրի իր մտածողության շրջանակներում, իր համար դա լինի մտածելակերպ, ինքը հենց էդ բառերով, բառերի էդ հերթականությամբ մտածելիս լինի, աշխարհի հենց էդպիսի ընկալումն ունենա՝ գոնե մի քիչ: Լինի դա աբսուրդ, ֆենթըզի, մանկական գրականություն, մոգական ռեալիզմ, սյուրռեալիզմ, թե ինչ-որ բոլորովին մի նոր բան (Զգացե՞լ եք` գյուղերում ինչքան հեշտ են չափածոյում, իսկ հեչ մտածե՞լ եք` ինչո՞ւ): Ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ դեպքում որքան էլ ընթերցողի մտածողությունից, աշխարհընկալումից տարբեր լինի էն, ինչ նա կարդում ա, էդ պատումի բնականությունը, սկզբում իր համար անտրամաբանական թվացողի՝ տրամաբանական զարգացումը ընթերցողին կստիպի հավատալ, գոնե մի որոշ չափով ընկալելի կդառնա ընթերցողի համար էն, ինչ կարդում ա: Իսկ լավագույն դեպքում՝ ընթերցողը կմտածի՝ հա էլի, բա ուրիշ էլ ո՞նց: Էնպես, ինչպես Կաֆկա կարդալիս ա լինում:

Էն որ հեղինակը գրագետ ա, լավ ա գրում, լավ, կարողանում ա՝ գրել, շարադրել, խոսք չունեմ: Երկու գրառումի չափով աբսուրդել, հեշտ չի: Բայց ես չտեղափոխվեցի էդ իրականություն, կառուցիկություն չկար, ամեն ինչ շատ խառն էր, փոխկապակցվածություն չկար պատկերների, միմյանցով թեկուզ անտրամաբանական կապերով պայմանավորված չէին էն ամենը, ինչ գրված էր: Ուղղակի ինչ-որ խառը-մառը կույտ էր: Գուցե ինչ-որ մեկի համար սա էլ ինչ-որ բան է նշանակում, բայց ոչ ինձ համար ու ինձ թվաց՝ նույնիսկ ոչ հեղինակի համար: Չեմ քվեարկելու:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Հրացան*

Սկզբում չէր կարդացվում: Մեջտեղներից մի քիչ հետաքրքրացավ, վերջում չհասկացա՝ ինչ էղավ: Չէ, ընդհանրապես չհասկացա՝ ինչ էղավ: Կներեք, երևի իմ ինտելեկտը չի ներում նման գործեր հասկանալու համար: Նենց մի տեսակ դարդոտում եմ, որ տեսնում եմ՝ հեղինակը գրել գիտի, բայց չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ ա գրել: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա հանճարեղ գործ ա, բայց որ իմ ուղեղին չի հասնում, չեմ քվեարկի: Ու մեկ էլ մի քանի հատկապես դուրս չեկած նախադասություններ եմ առանձնացրել, որոնք, իմ կարծիքով, որևէ տեսակի իմաստ չեն պարունակում:




> Օրերը պարտականություններ են ծնում, որ կյանքը հեշտանա արթնանալ չցանկացողների համար:
> 
> Տղամարդիկ պարում են, և ամեն բան տղամարդկային տխրության մասին է, որ ինքնին բանաստեղծություն է:
> 
> Գեղեցկությունը չվարձատրվող մասնագիտության պես է…


*Չկորցնել*

Լավն էր: Համենայնդեպս, նախորդի համեմատ շատ թեթև ու հեշտ կարդացվեց: Մենակ երևի մի քիչ նոսր էր: Տեսնենք մյուսները ոնց են, գուցե այս գործի օգտին քվեարկեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն որ հեղինակը գրագետ ա, լավ ա գրում, լավ, կարողանում ա՝ գրել, շարադրել, խոսք չունեմ: Երկու գրառումի չափով աբսուրդել, հեշտ չի: Բայց ես չտեղափոխվեցի էդ իրականություն, կառուցիկություն չկար, ամեն ինչ շատ խառն էր, փոխկապակցվածություն չկար պատկերների, միմյանցով թեկուզ անտրամաբանական կապերով պայմանավորված չէին էն ամենը, ինչ գրված էր: Ուղղակի ինչ-որ խառը-մառը կույտ էր: Գուցե ինչ-որ մեկի համար սա էլ ինչ-որ բան է նշանակում, բայց ոչ ինձ համար ու ինձ թվաց՝ նույնիսկ ոչ հեղինակի համար: Չեմ քվեարկելու:


Վայ, ինչ լավ ա մենակ ես չեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.04.2013), Շինարար (16.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վայ, ինչ լավ ա մենակ ես չեմ


Նոր ուզում էի գրեմ քեզ, որ նույն ստեղծագործության մասին նույն բանն ենք գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Կճեպները*

Շատ-շատ-շատ-շատ լավն էր  :Smile:  Երևի ոչ մի Հավաքածուի ժամանակ ոչ մի գործ ինձ էսքան դուր չի եկել, ինչքան Կճեպները: Հեղինակին մե՜ծ շնորհակալություն: Իհարկե, Մարկեսից շատ ուժեղ ազդեցություն զգացվեց, բայց դա հեչ հաշիվ չի: Էս գործի օգտին հաստատ քվեարկելու եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *2-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Չկորցնել*
> 
> *Որսը*


Մրցույթից դուրս հետաքրքիր էր, բայց... Չեմ ուզում խոսել թեմայի ծեծվածության մասին, որովհետև լավ ծեծողից ամենածեծված թեման էլ չի փախչի: Ահագին նկատառումներ կարող էի ունենալ որոշ մտքերի, պատկերների հեղինակի պարտադրման հետ կապված, կուզեի ավելի շատ ցույց տրվեր, քան ասվեր, էս առումով սխեմատիկություն կար, իհարկե հասկանալի է՝ սեղմ ժամկետներ, փոքր ծավալ: Հաջորդը, որ դուրս չեկավ, անստորոգյալ մեծատառով սկսվող վերջակետով ավարտվող խոսքի հատվածներն էին, չեմ սիրում ես էդ, սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցում է գուցե, բայց դա շատ տարածված ա հիմա ու չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու, ի՞նչն ա խանգարում կցել էն հաջորդ կամ նախորդ նախադասությանը, որի ավելի բացահայտման համար գրվել են: 

Բայց լավ գործ էր: Էն Գրեթերթում տպագրվելու մրցանակը դեռ կա՞, իսկապես տպագրման արժանի գործ է՝ շատ լավ գրված, հետաքրքիր պատկերներով: Կարդում ես զգում, սիրտդ ցավում է, դա անել կարողանալ ա պետք, իսկ հեղինակը կարողանում ա: Եթե մոգական ռեալիզմը չլիներ պահանջում, հաստատ կքվեարկեի, բայց մոգականություն չկար ինձ համար,ամեն ինչ չափազանց իրական էր: Էնպես լավ եմ զգում, որ մեր ակումբում էնքան լավ են գրում, որ նույնիսկ ստացված գործերից պետք է ընտրենք ամենահաջողը:

----------


## Շինարար

> *3-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Կճեպները*


Անհնար ա չէ՞ պատկերացնել մոգական ռեալիզմ, եթե հերոսը լիներ ասենք Դավիթ Ալթունյան: Ամենևին ազգայնամոլությամբ չտառապելով՝ իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, թե ինչո՞ւ պետք է ձվածին լինեն պարտադիր Ալվարեսները: Գրական գործ եք չէ՞ ստեղծել՝ հայերենով, ես էլ ասենք թարգմանիչ եմ, պետք ա թարգմանեմ անգլերենի, ինձ հետաքրքիր չի հայերեն գրված Ալվարեսների մասին թարգմանել, որովհետև երբ ես հայ գրականությունից գործ եմ թարգմանում անգլերեն, իմ ընթրցողը -յաների է սպասում: 

Իհարկե, ընտիր գործ էր, երբ արդեն վերջին էի մոտենում կարդալիս, ինչ-որ վերջաբան ենթադրելիս մտածեցի՝ յանի ինչ, բայց մոռացել էի, որ Ալվարեսներն առայժմ աղջիկներ չեն ունենում: Ընտիր էր, շնորհակալ եմ հեղինակին մինչև վերջ հետաքրքրությունը վառ պահելու համար: Մեկ էլ, երբ հասա այս նախադասությանը՝



> Ի տարբերություն իր հարազատների, Դիեգոն արտակարգ էմոցիոնալ երեխա էր:


մի փոքր տեղում լռվեցի, որովհետև հեղինակը մինչ էդ պահը էնքան լավ էր ամեն ինչ պատմում, որ չէի սպասում, թե կարիք կլինի, որ ինքը շեշտի հերոսի էմոցիոնալությունը, էլ չեմ ասում էդ էմոցիոնալության աստիճանը, ու իրոք հաջորդ նախադասությունից էլ պարզ էր, որ դրա կարիքը չկար: Իմ կարծիքով ավելորդ նախադասություն ա՝ հատկապես հեղինակի բավականին հասուն ոճի շրջանակներում: Երևի կքվեարկեմ, եթե էլ ավելի ընտիր գործերի չբախվեմ առջևում: Միակ պատճառը, որ ինձ ասում ա՝ մի քվեարկիր, հերոսների անուն-ազգանունն ա: Իսկ էնպես, իրոք շատ լավն էր, շատ հավանեցի:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Նիկեա (14.05.2016), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ, նոր անցնեմ հաջորդին: Ուրեմն ես չեմ խորանում՝ կարդացածս տարբերակը մոգական ռեալիզմ ա, թե չէ. դա վերջիվերջո գրականագետների գործն ա, ու եթե հեղինակը գտել ա, որ իրա գործը ժանրի սահմաններում ա, ո՞վ եմ ես, որ ասեմ տենց չի: 

*Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը*

Հասկանում եմ հեղինակի մեսիջը, հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ ա ուզեցել ասի, բայց դա արել ա բավական պրիմիտիվ կերպով: Լավ ա շարադրել, սահուն կարդացվում ա (բայց տղամարդի*կ* կ-ով ա գրվում  :Angry2:  ), բայց մի տեսակ էն չի էլի, թուլոտ գործ ա: Եթե ուրիշ մրցույթ լիներ, գուցե քվեարկեի: Բայց քանի որ այս մրցույթում սրանից ուժեղ երկու գործ արդեն կարդացել եմ, հաստատ չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## ivy

Էրեխեք, վերջին գործը կիսատ է դրված... Բայց իր օգտին արդեն քվեարկող կա... 
Մի հատ հլը նայեք. նախադասության կեսից վերջանում է:

Այ մարդիկ, առանց կարդալու մի քվեարկեք...

----------

Sagittarius (16.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013)

----------


## impression

> Անհնար ա չէ՞ պատկերացնել մոգական ռեալիզմ, եթե հերոսը լիներ ասենք Դավիթ Ալթունյան: Ամենևին ազգայնամոլությամբ չտառապելով՝ իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, թե ինչո՞ւ պետք է ձվածին լինեն պարտադիր Ալվարեսները: Գրական գործ եք չէ՞ ստեղծել՝ հայերենով, ես էլ ասենք թարգմանիչ եմ, պետք ա թարգմանեմ անգլերենի, ինձ հետաքրքիր չի հայերեն գրված Ալվարեսների մասին թարգմանել, որովհետև երբ ես հայ գրականությունից գործ եմ թարգմանում անգլերեն, իմ ընթրցողը -յաների է սպասում:


Շինարար, նենց բան գրեցիր, որ ամիսների լռությունս խախտում եմ.
այ տղա, դա հո մենակ անուններ չեն, մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա, տեղ լրիվ ուրիշ մշակույթ ա, ու օրինակ Բարսեղը կամ Մարոն հեչ չէին նայվի էդ գործում էլի

----------

Smokie (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (20.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էրեխեք, վերջին գործը կիսատ է դրված... Բայց իր օգտին արդեն քվեարկող կա... 
> Մի հատ հլը նայեք. նախադասության կեսից վերջանում է:
> 
> Այ մարդիկ, առանց կարդալու մի քվեարկեք...


Ռիփ, եթե Աշոտ Երկաթի հետ ես, ինքը սաղ գործերին էլ քվեարկել ա: Նենց որ քվեարկած-չվեարկած մի հաշիվ ա:

*Ածելիավորը
*

Սկիզբը բավական խոստումնալից էր մինչև Սևամազի հայտնվելը: Հետո արդեն չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ երկխոսություն ա, ինչ ա ուզում հեղինակն ասել: Գուցե պետք ա՝ արանքներում բացատրություններ ավելացնել, չգիտեմ: Մեկ էլ ածելի բառն էնքան շատ էր օգտագործված, որ աչքերս կամ ականջներս ցավացին: Այնուամենայնիվ, նորից զգացվում է, որ հեղինակը գրելու շնորհք ունի, բայց ցավոք էս թեժ մրցակցությանը չի դիմանա: Չեմ քվեարկելու:

Էսօր ես վերջ  :Jpit:  ի դեպ, մի քանի հեղինակի էլ արդեն կռահում եմ, բայց դա թողնենք հետոյի:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *4-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը*


Էլի շատ լավ ա գրված, էլի հեղինակը կարողանում ա շատ լավ պատմել, բայց մի բան էն չէր: Ու ոնց որ գիտեմ ինչը: Պատկերված ա շատ ավելի լայն կտավի պատկեր, որը հեղինակը փորձել ա տեղավորել պատմվածքի սեղմ ծավալի մեջ, ավելի շատ վիպակի սխեմա է հիշեցնում, քան պատմվածք: Գուցե մի քիչ ավելի ծավալ առներ, ամեն ինչ ավելի գունեղ կդառնար: Իսկ էսպես նույնիսկ պատմվածք էլ չի, այլ ինչ-որ հին զրույց, որի ասելիքն էլ հստակ չի, իսկ զրույցը կոնկրետ խրատական ասելիք ա ենթադրում: Բայց հեղինակի գրելու կարողության վերաբերյալ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ կարող ասել, չորրորդ պատմվածքն եմ կարդում ու ավելի ու ավելի եմ ուրախանում, թե ինչ որակ ունի էս մրցույթը, չնայած ինձ համար սա մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, ինձ համար էլի ամեն ինչ ավելի քան իրական էր: Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր ա, թե Տամիբե անունը որտեղից ա հնարվել, տենց դեպքերում ես փորձում եմ հակառակ կարդալ, հեչ լավ բան չի ստացվում: Ինչևէ, չեմ քվեարկելու, որովհետև իրոք լավերից լավագույնն ենք ընտրում:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (16.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ ուզում էի վերջից սկսեի կարդալ-մեկնաբանելը, որ վերջին տարբերակների հեղինակները չձանձրանան՝ մինչև իրենց հերթ հասնի: Էն էլ սենց կիսատ տարբերակ... Դավը չի նկատել երևի: Ո՞վ ունի էդ տարբերակն ամբողջությամբ, ուղարկեք պրիվատով, կարդամ կարծիքս գրեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, եթե Աշոտ Երկաթի հետ ես, ինքը սաղ գործերին էլ քվեարկել ա: Նենց որ քվեարկած-չվեարկած մի հաշիվ ա:


Չէ, իր հետ չեմ  :Smile: 
Բայց Աշոտն ապրի, բոլորին փրկեց զրոյից...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ ուզում էի վերջից սկսեի կարդալ-մեկնաբանելը, որ վերջին տարբերակների հեղինակները չձանձրանան՝ մինչև իրենց հերթ հասնի: Էն էլ սենց կիսատ տարբերակ... Դավը չի նկատել երևի: Ո՞վ ունի էդ տարբերակն ամբողջությամբ, ուղարկեք պրիվատով, կարդամ կարծիքս գրեմ


արանքում մեջտեղի տարբերակների հեղինակներն են սպասման մեջ մնալու  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (20.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար, նենց բան գրեցիր, որ ամիսների լռությունս խախտում եմ.
> այ տղա, դա հո մենակ անուններ չեն, մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա, տեղ լրիվ ուրիշ մշակույթ ա, ու օրինակ Բարսեղը կամ Մարոն հեչ չէին նայվի էդ գործում էլի


Բան չեմ ասում, Իմփրեշըն ջան, գուցե ճիշտ ես: Ես էդ հենց առաջին նախադասության մեջ գրածիս ասել եմ: Բնականաբար, եթե Բարսեղ ու Մարոն լինեին լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ գուցե զարգանար, գուցե էլ էդքան լավը չլիներ: Գրածիցս էդ տպավորությունն ա, որ մենակ դրա վրա եմ ուշադրություն դարձրե՞լ ու գոնե ինձ համար հեչ մի բան չեմ ընկալե՞լ, թեկուզ սխալ: Էդ դեպքում ինձ կներեք, էդքան ա ինձ համար հասանելի, բայց հույս ունեի, որ էդպես չէր ընկալվելու գրածս:

----------


## ivy

Դուք ունեք հինգ րոպե ժամանակ, հետո անցնում եմ քսանմեկին  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ոնց 22 հատ  :Shok:  Մամա ջան

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ուրեմն 1. Հրացան.
Սկզիբը ահագին ծանր էր, ընդհանուր պատկերներն էլ էին խառը, դժվար էր հասկացվում, թե հեղինակն ինչ ա ուզում ասի, հետո մի պահից սկսած տեքսը սկսեց թեթևանալ ու կայուն պատկերներ ձեռք բերել: Ընդհանուր ինքը ինչ-որ կոնկրետ բանի մասին չէր: Արանքներում մեջբերումները լավն էին: Չգիտեմ, գործը ինձ դուր եկավ:

----------

Stranger_Friend (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Նախ ասեմ, որ ես էլ շատ չեմ խորանալու ժանրի մեջ. ամեն մարդ իր ընկալումն ունի, ես դա հարգում եմ:
Նայելու եմ ընդհանուր ստեղծագործությանը՝ կառուցվածք, սյուժե, շարադրանք, ասելիք: 
Քանի որ 22-րդ տարբերակը կիսատ է դրված, իսկ ես վերջից եմ ուզում սկսել, անցնում եմ հաջորդին:

*21-րդ տարբերակ. «Պարիր ինձ համար»*
Հետաքրքիր գործ էր՝ ժամանակակից ու իրական: Շարադրանքն ու ներկայացնելու ձևն ինձ ահագին դուր եկավ: 
Չեմ էլ ուզում խորանալ, թե հեղինակը էդ գիշերային ակումբների ու մերկապարուհիների կյանքը ոնց էր կարողացել էսքան մոտիկից և դիպուկ նկարագրել, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ կարողացել էր: Նաև ասեմ, որ արանքների շեղատառով հատվածները շատ հավեսով համեմում էին ամբողջ գործը: Վերջն էլ շատ տպավորիչ էր՝ թե սյուժեի, թե նկարագրության առումով:
Անկախ նրանից՝ կքվեարկեմ, թե չէ, ասեմ, որ ստացված, հասուն ստեղծագործություն էր:
Ապրի հեղինակը:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

2. Չկորցնել. Չեմ սիրում կիսադաժանոտ գյուղական պատկերներով տեքստեր, որոնցում միշտ կինն ա դժբախտը... Սկզբից էդպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, բայց հետո միանգամից աչքիս բարձրացավ էս գործը: Հեղինակը լավ խաբել գիտի: Պատկերներն էլ շատ սիրուն էին, անընդհատ կրկնողությունն էլ էր հավես, ժանրը մեջը կար, մոտեցումն էլ էր լավը: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## ivy

*20-րդ տարբերակ. «Դառնահամ»*

Շատ սիրուն գործ էր... Հետն էլ՝ քնքուշ, զգացմունքային: Հեղինակն առասպելներ շատ է սիրում, հա՞  :Smile:  Անունները մի քիչ շատ էին, բայց հավես էր, որ վերջում ամեն ինչ բացատրված էր՝ առանձին կետերով  :Smile: 
Ինձ դուր եկավ էս գործը: Էսպես սահուն անցումներ էին կատարվում ռեալից սյուռեալիստականին, առասպելից՝ իրականությանը: Ու ի տարբերություն վերնագրին՝ ինձ մոտ ընթերցանությունից հետո քաղցրահամություն մնաց...
Չգիտեմ՝ ով է հեղինակը, բայց պաչիկներ իրեն:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

3. Կճեպները- Ուրեմն ասում եք Մարկես  :Smile:  Եթե ես ժամանակին Մարկես կարդացած չլինեի ու էս գործը կարդայի՝ շատ կհավանեի: Ես ընդունում եմ Մարկեսի ոճը, իրեն, իր գործերը, չեմ կարող ասել, որ շատ եեմ սիրում, չէ, բայց գոնե դա իրենն է, իր ոճն է: Իսկ այ էս մի բանը ես չեմ ընդունում, վերցնել Մարկեսի ոճը, պատկերները, անունները (նմանությունը) ու գրել պատմվածք: Չէ, չեղավ: Հա բան չեմ ասում, լավն էր, հավեսով էր կարդացվում, բայց  :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս մերսի հեղինակին

----------


## ivy

*19–րդ տարբերակ. «Նախագահը»*

Ինձ դուր չեկավ... Թմրամոլ նախագահի մասին պատմությունն ինձ ոչ մի բան չասեց: Գուցե պատճառը ես եմ, որ քաղաքականությունից շատ գլուխ չեմ հանում: Հնարավոր է...
Համենայնդեպս, վերադառնալով գրականությանը, մի փոքր դիտողություն անեմ, որն իհարկե կարելի է և չընդունել: Շարադրանքի մեջ չարժի անընդհատ կրկնել «նախագահ», «առաջին տիկին», կարելի է փորձել իրենց ուրիշ կերպ էլ անվանել՝ կամ անուններով, կամ ուղղակի կինը, տղամարդը: Թե չէ, էդքան էլ սիրուն չի կարդացվում...

----------

Stranger_Friend (20.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

4. Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը- Թող հեղինակն ինձ ների, բայց չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ, նենց թեթևակի անցա վրայով: Չեմ սիրում էդ տեսակ ֆենտեզիներ, պրիմիտիվոտ էր շատ, ինչ-որ իմաստ չուներ, հետարքիր չէր, ձանձրալի էր, ժանրը էդքան էլ չկար մեջը: Մի ձևի սենց բաներ գրելու ժամանակն արդեն անցել ա, չգիտեմ, իմ կարծիքով  :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

5. Ածելիավոր- Անհասկանալի պահերը շատ էին, լիքը բառեր կային, որոնք շատ էին կրկնվում, չգիտեմ, ինձ թվաց որ հեղինակը ինադույա արել: Էն Ջոնիի պահերն էին լավը  :Jpit:  Հեղինակի ոճը հավանեցի: Դաժանությունն էլ: Ապրես հեղինակ  :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Լավ, մնացածն էլ իրիկունը

----------


## ivy

*18–րդ տարբերակ. «Խորհուրդ»*

Էս ինչ սիրուն գործ էր... Հատկապես բարբառի համն ու հոտը որ լրիվ տարավ ինձ: 
Ես սովորաբար էս տեսակի աշխատանքների մեծ սիրահար չեմ, բայց սա լրիվ սրտիս կպավ: Մի քիչ MWMS-ի «Ազնիվ»-ի շարքն էր հիշեցնում, գուցե էդ պատճառով:
Սրա օգտին էլ դեռ չգիտեմ՝ կքվեարկեմ, թե չէ, բայց հատուկ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (17.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

*17–րդ տարբերակ. «Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ»*

Ինչ ասեմ, վատ փորձ չէր: Բայց մի քիչ չափից դուրս շատ էր էդ «ճահիճը»: Ոնց որ գրոհվեր մարդ: Հասկանալի է, թե ինչ նկատի ուներ հեղինակը, բայց գուցե կարելի էր դա էնպես նկարագրել, որ մարդուն էլ մտածելու տեղ մնար, որ մարդ ինքը տեսներ էդ ճահիճը, ինքը հասկանար... Իսկ էսպես՝ ինչ-որ էն չէր:
Համենայնդեպս, ոչինչ, վատ գործ չէր:

----------


## ivy

*16–րդ տարբերակ. «Այրվող ծղոտների տունը»*

Սկիզբը գրավեց, ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր ու բարի «վհուկային» պատմվածքի ակնկալիք առաջացավ մոտս:
Բայց լրիվ ուրիշ բանի հանդիպեցի... Երևի սխալ է ակնկալիքներ ունենալը:
Ահագին ծանր ու դառը նստվածք առաջացավ էս ամենը կարդալուց հետո: Էնքան սյուժեն չէր պատճառը, ինչքան շարադրանքը. կոպիտ ու ագրեսիվ էր ինձ համար: 
Չնայած սյուժեն էլ դուր չեկավ: Ընդհանրապես, ոնց որ նորմալ գրված գործ է, բայց ինչ-որ չկպավ ինձ, նույնիսկ՝ ճիշտ հակառակը... Երևի պարզապես ճաշակի հարց է:

----------


## Այբ

1 տարբերակ - «Հրացան»
Շարադրանքը լավն է ու գրագետ է գրված, բայց մտքերը մի տեսակ խառն են:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին, բայց ինձ չգրավեց:

----------


## Այբ

2-րդ տարբերակ-«Չկորցնել»
Լավն էր: 
Սահուն ու թեթև է կարդացվում:
Ինձ դուր եկավ: 
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## ivy

*15–րդ տարբերակ. «Թերզը»*

Սկզբում ժպիտով էի կարդում, հետո լրջացա, ու սպասում էի «բումի»: Տարբեր սյուժետային թվիսթեր իհարկե կային, բայց դրանք ավելի շատ անսպասելիության էֆեկտ էին առաջացնում, բայց մեխին չէին խփում: Այսինքն՝ ինձ էդպես էլ անհասկանալի մնաց, թե որն էր էս պատմվածքի ասելիքը: Զուտ էֆեկտներով եթե առաջնորդվենք, հեչ վատ չէր, բայց էսքան լավ պատմվածք կարդալուց հետո ես ուզում եմ խորը իմաստով գործեր, որ մեջս հույզեր առաջացնեն, մտածելու տեղիք տան...
Էս անգամվա մրցույթն ահագին ուժեղ է: Եթե էդպես չլիներ, սա էլ հաստատ ինձ համար լավագույների մեջ կլիներ: Իսկ էսպես, իմաստային առումով հետ է մնում մյուսներից: Առնվազն՝ իմ գնահատմամբ:

----------

Smokie (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

3-րդ տարբերակ
Ահավոր զգացվում է Մարկեսի ազդեցությունը:
Ընդհանուր լավ էր, հետաքրքիր և կարդացվող:

Մինչև լրիվ տարբերակները չկարդամ, չեմ ասի, թե որ տարբերակների օգտին եմ քվեարկելու:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, Մարկեսն էս քանի՞ գործ ա ուղարկել էս մրցույթին  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (16.04.2013), Rhayader (17.04.2013), Ruby Rue (16.04.2013), Sambitbaba (16.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

4-րդ տարբերակ-«Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»
Գաղափարը, միտքը վատը չէր, բայց ինձ էնքան էլ չգրավեց:

----------

Նիկեա (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էրեխեք, վերջին գործը կիսատ է դրված... Բայց իր օգտին արդեն քվեարկող կա... 
> Մի հատ հլը նայեք. նախադասության կեսից վերջանում է:
> 
> Այ մարդիկ, առանց կարդալու մի քվեարկեք...


արջի ծառայություն են մատուցում իրենք իրանց կամ իրենց մտերիմներին՝ քլունգս վերցնում եմ, գնում եմ էտ գործը կարդալու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, Մարկեսն էս քանի՞ գործ ա ուղարկել էս մրցույթին


Դու քանիսն ես գտել, հլը որ սաղ մեկի մասին են ասում  :Jpit: 
Դրան դեռ չեմ հասել:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

5-րդ տարբերակ-«Ածելիավոր»
Անկեղծ ասած, դուրս հեչ չեկավ: 
Վերջը հազիվ եմ կարդացել:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դու քանիսն ես գտել, հլը որ սաղ մեկի մասին են ասում 
> Դրան դեռ չեմ հասել:


Փորձեցի սկզբից կարդալ, չկարեցա, առաջին գործը two drink minimum ա ոնց որ պահանջում:
Վերջից էլ չկարեցա: 
Մեջտեղից սկսեցի ռանդոմով, երկու հատ կարդացի, երկուսն էլ Մարկես էին:

----------


## ivy

> Փորձեցի սկզբից կարդալ, չկարեցա, առաջին գործը two drink minimum ա ոնց որ պահանջում:
> Վերջից էլ չկարեցա: 
> Մեջտեղից սկսեցի ռանդոմով, երկու հատ կարդացի, երկուսն էլ Մարկես էին:


Առաջինը, հա, չի կարդացվում, վայթեմ ես դրա համար գնացի վերջից կարդալու  :Jpit: 
Հիմա լռվել եմ «Դևականի» վրա, շատ երկար ա, մեռա ես... Դրանից առաջ գտնվողներից դեռ խաբար չեմ, բայց հլը կհասնենք էդ Մարկեսներին...

----------


## Այբ

6-րդ տարբերակ-«Վառվող երազանքի փայլը»
Ռոմանտիկակն  ու երազային էր  շատ: 
Իրականության մեջ նման բաներ չեն լինում: 
Գրողը հաստատ շատ երիտասարդ, երազկոտ ու բարի աղջիկ է: :Smile:

----------

Smokie (20.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (20.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> արջի ծառայություն են մատուցում իրենք իրանց կամ իրենց մտերիմներին՝ քլունգս վերցնում եմ, գնում եմ էտ գործը կարդալու:


Տարբերակ 22: բեե, էս ի՞նչ էր  :Shok:  ctrl+a, delete

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Պարիր ինձ համար*

Աստվածների հորդորներով թողեցի մնացած գործերը, էս մեկը կարդացի: Իրոք շատ դուրս էկավ: Կարդալուց ահագին ծիծաղել եմ: Քվեարկելու եմ:

Բայց իրոք էս մի մրցույթի որակը շատ-շատ լավն ա  :Smile:  մեկ երրորդը կարդացել եմ, դեռ առանձնապես վառելու գործ չեմ տեսել:

----------

impression (16.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Շինարար (16.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես հասկացա, էդ որ ասում են Մարկես, էն Դիեգոյի հետ են: 
Իմ ասածները Դիեգո չեն, բայց մարկեսոտ են շատ:

----------


## impression

մի քանի ֆավորիտ ունեմ, Պարիր ինձ հետ-ը դրանցից մեկն ա միանշանակ, հեղինակին գուշակում եմ, ու եթե ճիշտ եմ գուշակել, մալադեց իրան, ինքը միշտ լավ մտքեր ա ունենում, բայց լայաղ չի անում գրել  :LOL:  էս անգամ կարգին աշխատել ա, ապրի ինքը, իմ կողմից մի ձայն ունենալու ա հաստատ  :Wink:

----------

Դավիթ (16.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

7-րդ տարբերակ- «Պարտություն»
Արվեստանոցի հրդեհից հետո, այլևս քանդակել չկարողացող քանդակագործի կերպարը հետաքրքիր էր:

----------


## Վոլտերա

6. Վառվող երազանքի փայլը- Ժողովուրդ, լավ էլի  :Jpit:  Ճիշտ ա  ճաշակի հարց ա, բայց չհավանեցի, տափակոտ էր ու անկապ

----------

Rhayader (17.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

լավ, էն մի տասն էլ վերջից կկարդամ

----------


## Այբ

> լավ, էն մի տասն էլ վերջից կկարդամ


Չէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ, էդպես չեղավ, հերթականությամբ կարդա :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

> *5-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Ածելիավոր*


Հերթական լավ գրողի ստեղծագործությունը: Արդեն հինգերորդ գործն եմ կարդում, ու դեռ չի հանդիպել մեկը, որի հեղինակի մասին մտածեմ, որ՝ չէ: Եթե մինչև վերջ էսպես ա լինելու, ինչ լավ ա, որ դեռ 17 գործ կա կարդալու, չնայած վերջերից մեկն էլ գիշերը կարդացել եմ: Չքարկոծեք ինձ, բայց ինձ համար էս գործում էլ մոգական ռեալիզմի տարրեր չկային, համարեք, որ ուղղակի ես չեմ նորմալ պատկերացնում, դեռ կարիք ունեմ էդ ուղղությամբ կարդալու, իրոք, խոստանում եմ, հետո  ավելի լավ կուսումնասիրեմ: Որովհետև նոր մի ուրիշ զրույցի ժամանակ իմացա, որ Կաֆկան էլ ա մոգական ռեալիզմի մեջ գրել, ու անկեղծ խոստովանում եմ, որ ինձ համար Կաֆկան երբեք մոգական ռեալիզմի շրջանակում ընկալելի չի, ուրեմն ինչքաան բան դեռ չգիտեմ: 

Դառնանք էս գործին, չնայած հեղինակը շատ լավ ա գրում, բայց էն լեզվակռվի ժամանակ ներվայնացա, ոնց որ շատ էր երկարացրած, ու գործը ամբողջության մեջ նորմալ ընկալելուն դա խանգարում ա: Իմ կարծիքով, ճիգով գրված գործ էր, ճիգով գրելը լավ ա, երբ կարդալիս էդ ճիգը չենք զգում: Մի խոսքով, ոչ էս մրցույթի շրջանակում, ոչ էլ այլ մրցույթի շրջանակում էս գործին ձայն չէի տա, թեկուզ հեղինակը կարողանում ա գրել: Ավել-պակաս կներեք:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## impression

հա Շին, Կաֆկայի «Կերպարանափոխությունը» մոգական ռեալիզմ ա, բայց ուրիշ էդ ոճի գործեր ես իրենց չեմ կարդացել  :Smile:

----------

Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Չէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ, էդպես չեղավ, հերթականությամբ կարդա


դե էս առաջին տասը հերթականությամբ եմ կարդում  :Jpit:

----------

Այբ (16.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

7.Պարտություն- շարադրանքը շատ պրիմիտիվ էր, ընդհանուր կրկնվող թեմաներից էր, նոր բան չկար մեջը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե էս առաջին տասը հերթականությամբ եմ կարդում


տենց ա էլի լինում, որ մեջտեղինները մնում են  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> տենց ա էլի լինում, որ մեջտեղինները մնում են


Աչքիս քոնը մեջտեղններն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Այբ (16.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աչքիս քոնը մեջտեղններն ա


ես էս անգամ չեմ մասնակցել

----------


## Վոլտերա

> ես էս անգամ չեմ մասնակցել


Օ, ինչ եք ասում  :Tongue:

----------


## Peace

> մի քանի ֆավորիտ ունեմ, Պարիր ինձ հետ-ը դրանցից մեկն ա միանշանակ, հեղինակին գուշակում եմ, ու եթե ճիշտ եմ գուշակել, մալադեց իրան, ինքը միշտ լավ մտքեր ա ունենում, բայց լայաղ չի անում գրել  էս անգամ կարգին աշխատել ա, ապրի ինքը, իմ կողմից մի ձայն ունենալու ա հաստատ


Հա, մեկը կար ասում էր, որ ստրիպտիզի մասին պիտի գրի, չնայած հանգիստ կարող է մեկ ուրիշի հետ համաձայնեցված խաղ լինել ու եթե այդպես է, ապա քո հետ:  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Հա, մեկը կար ասում էր, որ ստրիպտիզի մասին պիտի գրի, չնայած հանգիստ կարող է մեկ ուրիշի հետ համաձայնեցված խաղ լինել ու եթե այդպես է, ապա քո հետ:


մտքի թռիչքն ապշեցնում ա իհարկե, բայց չէ, ես կապ չունեմ, խաղ-մաղ չեմ խաղում, իմ համար նստած եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

8-րդ տարբերակ-«Ականջավոր լուսին»
Չգրավեց:
Սահուն չի կարդացվում, սյուժեն էլ ոչինչ:

----------


## ivy

13-ը կարդացեք հլը  :LOL:

----------


## impression

13-ը վերջն ա, էն որ ասում ա՝ գուշակությունն արեց ու թափով մեռավ, որ դավադիտ չանեն ավելորդ հարցերով  :LOL:  ես թուլացել էի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (16.05.2015), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Rhayader (17.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էլի «Հռիփսիկ տատ», լավ էլի, ծեծ ես ուտելու, այ հեղինակ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Rhayader (17.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

9-րդ տարբերակ-«Գծեր Շեղողը»
Հեղինակը գրել գիտի, բայց պատմվածքը դուրս չեկավ:
Ինձ համար հետաքրքիր չէր:
Չնայած սահուն է կարդացվում...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Շինարար, նենց բան գրեցիր, որ ամիսների լռությունս խախտում եմ.
> այ տղա, դա հո մենակ անուններ չեն, մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա, տեղ լրիվ ուրիշ մշակույթ ա, ու օրինակ Բարսեղը կամ Մարոն հեչ չէին նայվի էդ գործում էլի


Մոգական ռեալիզմի ամենամեծ մոգությունը քո հայտնությունն էր…
Հիմա լուսավոր է արդեն ողջ մռայլությունը: :Ծաղիկ: 

Հ.Գ. Լիլ, ջան, վերադարձե՞լ ես, թե ուղղակի կողքով անցնում էիր, մտար… :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Peace

> մտքի թռիչքն ապշեցնում ա իհարկե, բայց չէ, ես կապ չունեմ, խաղ-մաղ չեմ խաղում, իմ համար նստած եմ


Կարող է հիմա չես խաղում, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց խաղ սիրում ես, նախավերջին մրցույթի ժամանակ դու էիր ասում՝ ինձ էլ խաղացրեք: :Smile:

----------

impression (16.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

*14–րդ տարբերակ. «Դևական»*

Որ չի կարդացվում, մի կարդա... Սա էլ իմ քաղած դասը:
Չհավանեցի ես էս գործը: Ինչ-որ անհասկանալի խառնուրդ էր՝ իրականության ու հայկական էպոսի: Ի՞նչ Դավիթ, Թուր Կեծակի ու Մհեր: Էն դևն էլ՝ մի կողմից... 
Մի խոսքով, ինձ դուր չի եկել:

----------


## impression

> Մոգական ռեալիզմի ամենամեծ մոգությունը քո հայտնությունն էր…
> Հիմա լուսավոր է արդեն ողջ մռայլությունը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Լիլ, ջան, վերադարձե՞լ ես, թե ուղղակի կողքով անցնում էիր, մտար…


էլի ծաղի՞կ....

մի շաբաթ հլը որ ստեղ եմ, դիմացեք, ես խաղալ շատ եմ սիրում, ուզում եմ խաղանք  :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

10-րդ տարբերակ-«Շարունակություն»
Վերջն էր :LOL: 
Դուրս եկավ:
Հետաքրքրասիրությամբ կարդացել եմ:
Մտահաղացումը 5+
Գրելու ոճն էլ էր լավը, թեև մի քիչ հասարակ էր...
Մեկ էլ երեխայի պահը մի քիչ դուրս չեկավ: Չգիտեմ, ավարտը մի քիչ ուրիշ էի պատկերացնում:

----------


## Այբ

11-րդ տարբերակ-«Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»
Ինձ համար ոչինչ չասող մռայլ պատմվածք:
Երևի նախորդ պատմվածքի տպավորությունն էր ուժեղ:Չգիտեմ:

----------


## ivy

Այբ ջան, էսա մեջտեղում իրար ենք հանդիպելու. ես քո անցած ճամփան բռնեմ, դու՝ իմ  :Jpit: 

*13–րդ տարբերակ. «Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»*

Ձենով ծիծաղում էի  :LOL: 
Շատ խոխմ էր: Սենց տատական բամբասանքների ձևով էլ գրված էր, ասում են էս, ասում են էն  :Jpit:  Համ ու հոտը՝ տեղը, մտքի թռիչքն ու երևակայությունն էլ՝ հետը:
Բա տղամարդկանց հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը, վայ ես դրանց ինչն եմ ասել, խեղճ հեղինակի հոգին երևի հանել են  :Jpit: 
Ու սաղ կայֆն էն էր, որ էդ ամեն ինչը լրիվ ժանրի մեջ էր՝ իր լավագույն ավանդույթներով:

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով հաղթելու արժանի գործ է, բայց իմ կողմից հաստատ կտայի "Приз зрительских симпатий"  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.05.2015), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Այբ (16.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

5-րդ տարբերակ

Ածելիավոր

Չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, ածելի բառն այնքան շատա գործածվում, որ գլուխս ցավեց… Թող ներող լինի հեղինակը, բայց կարդալ չեմ կարողանում… Անցնեմ մյուս տարբերակներին…

----------


## Այբ

> Այբ ջան, էսա մեջտեղում իրար ենք հանդիպելու. ես քո անցած ճամփան բռնեմ, դու՝ իմ


Ճիշտ որ :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> *6-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Վառվող երազանքի փայլը*


Տպավորությունս էն ա, որ հեղինակը սենց ինչ-որ էյֆորիայի մեջ մտածել ա՝ չբռնե՞մ, ես էլ գրեմ, ցույց տամ բոլորին, թե որտեղ են ձմեռում խեցգետինները, ու էդպես նստել ա, ժպիտը դեմքին, նույն երանության մեջ մի շնչում գրել, որովհետև էդ նույն տրամադրությունը փոխանցվում ա ընթերցողին: Ու էնքան ա երանության մեջ եղել, որ նույնիսկ բառերի միջև բացատներ չի թողել, ուրիշի խոսքերը ոչ միայն նոր տողից չի սկսել, այլ էդպես նույն պարբերությամբ ամբողջ զրույց ա գրում: Բայց հեղինակը պատմել կարողանում ա, պատմածի մեջ շունչ կա, բնականաբար էս տարբերակի օգտին չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## Այբ

12-րդ տարբերակ-«Անորոշություն»
Պարզ սյուժե, անորոշ վերջաբանով:
Վերնագիրը համապատասխանում էր պատմվածքին:

----------


## Alphaone

1.	Հրացան
Ի՜նչ հակասական եմ մոտենում էս գործին, առանձին պատկերներ, արտահայտություններ հիացրեցին, բայց ընդհանուր դուր չեկավ, հետո լիքը վրիպակներ կային, շատ կցկտուր էր, ոնց որ կակազող ու կմկմացող մարդու լսեիր ու փորձեիր հասկանալ, թե ասածն ինչ է:
2. Տպավորե՜ց, տարա՜վ: Անգամ մոգականն այնքան ռեալիստական էր, որ զգում էի պատկերները: Մի պահ մի քանի գործերից ծաղկաքաղի նմանվեց, բայց հետո այդ տպավորությունն էլ վերացավ: Ամենաշատը սիրեցի վերջաբանը, եթե ավլի լավ գործեր ընթացքում չլինեն, հաստատ այս տարբերակի օգտին կքվեարկեմ:
3. Լա՜վն էր, ինչ շատ դուր եկավ: Այն արտահայտությունից, ինչ ասում էր, որ Ալվարեսներն աղջիկ չեն ունենում, արդեն վերջը կռահել էի, բայց դա տպավորությունը չփչացրեց: Սիրեցի այս գործը՝ իմ այսօրվա կիսաուրախ, կիսառոմանտիկ տրամադրությանը համահունչ էր: Տեսնեմ, սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ այս մրցույթին մի 10 գործի օգտին քվեարկելու եմ:
4. Հրա՜շք, այս գործն էլ շատ դուր եկավ: Բայց լացացրեց:  :Smile: 
5. Լարված, նյարդային գործ էր, պատկերները հաջող էին, բայց ինձ վանեց, եթե նման սյուժեով ավելի խորը գործ լիներ, հաստատ դուր կգար, բայց այս մեկը դուր չեկավ:
 շունչ քաշեմ, անցնեմ հաջորդ հնգյակին  :Smile:

----------

Արևանուռ (16.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

*12–րդ տարբերակ. «Անորոշություն»*

Կարդալուց հետո ուզում էի ասել՝ «Ցավակցում եմ...»:
Էնքան իրական թվաց վիշտը, չգիտեմ՝ իսկապես պատահած դեպք էր նկարագրված, թե չէ, բայց ինձ ռեալ թվացին բոլոր ապրումները:
Տխրեցի...
Բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ որպես պատմվածք շատ ուժեղ չէր, առնվազն՝ էս մրցույթի սահմաններում, թեև անհաջող էլ չես անվանի:

----------


## Այբ

13-րդ տարբերակ-«Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»
Վա՜յ, վա՜յ, վա՜յ...
Էս ի՞նչ էր... :LOL: 
Բայց շատ թեթև կարդացվեց...

----------


## Alphaone

> Անհնար ա չէ՞ պատկերացնել մոգական ռեալիզմ, եթե հերոսը լիներ ասենք Դավիթ Ալթունյան: Ամենևին ազգայնամոլությամբ չտառապելով՝ իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, թե ինչո՞ւ պետք է ձվածին լինեն պարտադիր Ալվարեսները: Գրական գործ եք չէ՞ ստեղծել՝ հայերենով, ես էլ ասենք թարգմանիչ եմ, պետք ա թարգմանեմ անգլերենի, ինձ հետաքրքիր չի հայերեն գրված Ալվարեսների մասին թարգմանել, որովհետև երբ ես հայ գրականությունից գործ եմ թարգմանում անգլերեն, իմ ընթրցողը -յաների է սպասում: 
> 
> Իհարկե, ընտիր գործ էր, երբ արդեն վերջին էի մոտենում կարդալիս, ինչ-որ վերջաբան ենթադրելիս մտածեցի՝ յանի ինչ, բայց մոռացել էի, որ Ալվարեսներն առայժմ աղջիկներ չեն ունենում: Ընտիր էր, շնորհակալ եմ հեղինակին մինչև վերջ հետաքրքրությունը վառ պահելու համար: Մեկ էլ, երբ հասա այս նախադասությանը՝
> 
> մի փոքր տեղում լռվեցի, որովհետև հեղինակը մինչ էդ պահը էնքան լավ էր ամեն ինչ պատմում, որ չէի սպասում, թե կարիք կլինի, որ ինքը շեշտի հերոսի էմոցիոնալությունը, էլ չեմ ասում էդ էմոցիոնալության աստիճանը, ու իրոք հաջորդ նախադասությունից էլ պարզ էր, որ դրա կարիքը չկար: Իմ կարծիքով ավելորդ նախադասություն ա՝ հատկապես հեղինակի բավականին հասուն ոճի շրջանակներում: Երևի կքվեարկեմ, եթե էլ ավելի ընտիր գործերի չբախվեմ առջևում: Միակ պատճառը, որ ինձ ասում ա՝ մի քվեարկիր, հերոսների անուն-ազգանունն ա: Իսկ էնպես, իրոք շատ լավն էր, շատ հավանեցի:


Հա, բայց Հայաստանում որ դեպքերը տեղի ունենային, շրջակա պետություններում էլ լուրը կտարածվեր, ուր մնաց նույն քաղաքում ապրող էն էլ պառավը չիմանար  :LOL:

----------

Մինա (20.04.2013), Շինարար (16.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

*11–րդ տարբերակ. «Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»*

Նախ, շատ վտանգավոր է էսպիսի «վառ» վերնագիր դնելը, որովհետև մարդկանց մոտ նաև բովանադակության հանդեպ են «վառ» սպասելիքներ առաջանում: 
Հասկանում եմ, որ հեղինակն ուզում է աչքի ընկնել, տարբերվել և ցույց տալ օրիգինալությունը, բայց միևնույն է էսպիսի վերնագրի դեպքում ռիսկն ավելի շատ է, քան օգուտը, իմ համեստ կարծիքով:
Հիմա ես էլ վեր սպասելիքներով սկսեցի կարդալ: Ու պիտի ասեմ, հեչ վատ չէր: Ուղղակի շատ մի հզոր բան էլ չէր... Համենայնդեպս, վերնագիրը տեսնելով, ավելին էի սպասում: Հատկապես վերջը իմ կարծիքով ահագին կոտրում էր թափը ու էնքան էլ հաջող չէր:
Բայց ընդհանուր ահագին օրիգինալ աշխատանք էր:

----------


## Շինարար

> *7-րդ տարբերակ
> 
>  Պարտություն*


Էս պատմվածքի հեղինակը ոնց որ նպատակադրված լինի հենց սկզբից հիասթափեցնել ընթերցողին, պարտության մատնել բոլոր սպասելիքները: Հենց սկզբից ասեմ, որ պատմելու կարողությունները կասկածի տեղ չեն թողնում, բայց ահագին խոստումնալից սկզբին բավականին պրիմիտիվ շարունակություն ա հաջորդում, անհետաքրքիր պատմություն էր, որին ամեն դեպքում կարելի էր շունչ տալ մոգական ռեալիզմի շրջանակներում: Ամենամեծ հիասթափությունս էս տեսարանում էր`



> Այս ամիսների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ փարվեցի կնոջս և ազատություն տվեցի...


և սպասում ես, որ մի ամենաիսկական մոգական ռեալիզմ կսկսվի, բայց ամեն ինչ ավելի քան ռեալիստական է`




> ...արցունքներիս:


Ընդամենը:

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում էն ակումբցիներից, ովքեր տարբեր մրցույթներում էս արտահայտությունը օգտագործել են, բայց վերջում արդեն սպասում էի, որ հեղինակը ներողություն կխնդրի ընթերցողներից տխրեցնելու համար, բայց ներկայացվող պատմությունը իրականություն է ընդամենը: Նույնիսկ այս հարցում հեղինակը հիասթափեցրեց, և ոչ մի սպասում չիրականացավ: Իհարկե չեմ քվեարկի:

----------

Ուլուանա (18.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, բայց Հայաստանում որ դեպքերը տեղի ունենային, շրջակա պետություններում էլ լուրը կտարածվեր, ուր մնաց նույն քաղաքում ապրող էն էլ պառավը չիմանար


Հա, էդ թեմայով արդեն լավ տեղն են դրել, ես էլ արդեն հանձնվել եմ, էնպես որ կարիք չկա վերքերիս աղ ցանելու :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.04.2013)

----------


## impression

> Հա, էդ թեմայով արդեն լավ տեղն են դրել, ես էլ արդեն հանձնվել եմ, էնպես որ կարիք չկա վերքերիս աղ ցանելու


քոռանամ ես...  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (16.05.2015)

----------


## ivy

*10–րդ տարբերակ. «Շարունակություն»*

Էս ինչ տարած գործ էր... 




> Այդ գրողի տարածն էր ինձնից խլել կյանքս, և հետո էլ կուսությունս էր խլելու:


Հը՞ն: Հաստատ սկզբից կյանքը՞...
Կախվեց ուղեղս էս գործը կարդալուց... Հատկապես որ էդ հալին, այսինքն՝ մեռած-մեռած, նա երեխա ունեցավ:
Ուֆ աման, մարդ չգիտի էլ ծիծաղի, թե լացի: Համ ծիծաղալու էր, համ տխուր...
Շատ համարձակ գործ էր, բան չունեմ ասելու  :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Ես էլի հետ եմ ընգնում քննարկումներից :Cray:  

Բայց էս ով ա էէ՜ վերադարձել :Jpit:

----------


## Այբ

14-րդ տարբերակ-«Դևական»
Իրոք, դևական գործ էր: 
Չգիտեմ, թե ում համար ոնց, բայց իմ համար ծանր կարդացվեց:

----------


## Այբ

15-րդ տարբերակ-«Թերզը»
Երևի կզարմանայի, եթե գուշակության վերաբերյալ էս մրցույթին պատմվածք չլիներ:
Գուշակը և նրա գուշակությունները ինչ-որ անցած թեմա լինի ինձ համար...

----------

Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

16-րդ տարբերակ-«Այրվող ծղոտների տունը»
Սկիզբը հետաքրքիր սկսվեց, բայց վերջը դուրս չեկավ:

----------


## Այբ

17-րդ տարբերակ-«Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ»
Գրագետ, կարճ գրված, հասարակ սյուժեով պատմվածք:
Ընդհանուր վատ չէր: Իր կարճության և պարզության մեջ գրավիչ բան  կա:

----------


## Այբ

18-րդ տարբերակ- «Խորհուրդ»
Ես էս պատմվածքը երևի «Արմենակ պապը» կանվանեի:
Ինչևէ: Հեղինակի գործն է:
Հավանեցի, չնայած մի քիչ տխրեցի Արմենակ պապի համար:
Լավն էր:

----------


## Նիկեա

,,Չկորցնել,, պատմվածքը դուրս շատ էկավ:,,Խորհուրդ,,ն էլ էր լավը, ,,Քաղաք ճահճի մեջ,,ն էլ, ,,Կճեպները,,ն էլ,բայց էս մեկը ուրիշ էր:

----------


## Այբ

19–րդ տարբերակ- «Նախագահը»
Նույնիսկ Արմենակ պապի պատմությունից հետո, էս պատմվածքը ստիպեց ծիծաղել:
Թմրամոլ նախագահ, խաշ ուտող, կյանքը վայելող առաջին տիկին...Ես երևի հենց հիմա իրերս հավաքեմ ու թռնեմ էս երկրից :Think: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ,  որպես մրցակից պատմվածք, այս մրցույթի համար, չհավանեցի...

----------


## Այբ

20-րդ տարբերակ- «Դառնահամ»
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:
Հոյակապ գործ է:
Ոճը, միտքը... :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

21-րդ տարբերակ. «Պարիր ինձ համար»
Հեղինակը փորձառու գրողներից է, ով ներկայացրել է, ասյպես ասած, ժամանակակից կյանքը:
Մի կողմից գրավեց իր հստակ մտքերով և սահուն շարադրանքով, մյուս կողմից էլ՝ այն պատմվածքը չի, որ ես կուզենայի էլի կարդալ:

----------


## Շինարար

> *8-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> ԱԿԱՆՋԱՎՈՐ  ԼՈւՍԻՆ*


Որ ասեմ հեղինակը լավ է պատմում, շատ քիչ բան ասած կլինեմ, որովհետև շատ լավ է պատմում, ինձ դուր եկավ ոճը, շատ սիրուն, թեթև, գրագետ էր, բայց չհղկված: Առանց էն էլ կոմպով կարդալը դժվար է, մի հատ էլ ուրիշի խոսքերը դրել է չակերտների մեջ ու իրար կողքի շարել, երկրորդ տողից արդեն խառնում ես ով ինչ ասաց: Մի տեսակ ինձ չի սազում էդ մասին խոսել, որովհետև ինձնից ավելի մի շնչում երկուհազար տողանոց անվերջակետ տեքստ ասող չկա երևի, բայց երբ իմ տեքստն ա, ինձ շատ ա դուր գալիս ու չեմ հասկանում, երբ ասում են՝ հարմար չի կարդալը, երբ ուրիշինն ա, արդեն ինձ չի հարմար կարդալը: Ինձ թվում ա՝ նորմալ, մարդկային, սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունք ա, ներող եղեք: Պատմությունը որպես էդպիսին ինձ համար եսմինչ չէր, կամ գուցե եթե կարդալու էդ դժվարությունները չլիներ, ավելի հեշտ լիներ ընկալելը, բացի էդ ինձ համար սա մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, ինձ թվաց՝ նույնիսկ հերոսի համար չէր էդքան էլ ռեալիզմ, թե չէ Աղասը խի տեր կասկածի՝ աշխարհը կա՞, թե՞ սուտ ա: Չեմ քվեարկի: Բայց ինձ էս գրողի պատմելը հատկապես դուր եկավ:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (18.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Տարբերակ 22- «Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը»
Տպավորիչ էին նկարագրությունները:
Լավն էր, բայց վերջը ոնց որ կիսատ էր...

----------


## Այբ

Կարդացի բոլոր տարբերակները:
Ընդհանուր հաճույքով եմ կարդացել:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին:
Քվեարկելն էլ վաղը :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տարբերակ 22- «Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը»
> Տպավորիչ էին նկարագրությունները:
> *Լավն էր, բայց վերջը ոնց որ կիսատ էր..*.


Հա, ինձ էլ տենց թվաց...

----------

Այբ (16.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *9-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Գծեր Շեղողը*


Էս մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիցս ամենաքիչը հավանեցի: Ես եմ որ շեղում եմ գծերը, գծեր շեղողը ես եմ և այլն: Եթե այդ բառերի կրկնությամբ հեղինակը ինչ-որ կախարդանքի տպավորություն ա ուզել ստեղծել, դրա վրա էնքան պետք է աշխատել, այնպես գտնել այդ ռիթմը, որ էդ կրկնությունները ոչ թե սենց ի միջի այլոց կարդացվեն, այլ ինչ-որ բան ասեն, կախարդեն իրոք, կարծում եմ դա հնարավոր բան ա, գրողները կարողանում են դա անել, իսկ ընդհանուր ինձ համար ոչինչ չասող, թույլ պատմվածք էր: կարամ և սխալվեմ, չէ որ սա ընդամենը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *10-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Շարունակություն*


Հավեսն էր :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

13.Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում-  :Jpit:  Լավն էր, դուրս շատ էկավ: Դաժանությունն էլ էր տեղը տեղին: Ժանրն էլ մեջը տեսա: Ապրես դու  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Խառը-խառն եմ կարդալու պատմվածքները: Ուրեմն սենց :Scenic: 

Կարդացի *1-ին պատմվածքը՝ Հրացանը.* Խորհրդավորություններով լի, տարօրինակ, առեղծվածային կադրերով պատմվածքեր, վերջում էլ էր թվում էր թե որոշ մութ էջեր են մնացել: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի խորհրդավոր էր քան «Մոգական ռեալիզմ» ժանրին պատկանող ստեղծագործությունները: Բայց հանճարեղ էր: Ես չեմ դադարում զարմանալ այս հեղինակի վրա... Այո-այո, ինձ թվում է թե գիտեմ ով է գրել սա՝ :Xeloq:  Անսահման երեւակայություն ունեցող, խորհրդավոր բաներ գրող, իր տարիքին անհամապատասխան ձեռագրով, տաղանդավոր... Մարին: :Smile:  Կարելի է ասել վստահ եմ, որ նա է

Հետո կարդացի *Վառվող երազանքի փայլը:* Իսկ ա՛յս պատմվածքը հակառակ տպավորություն թողեց ինձ վրա՝ գուցե 1-ինի ազդեցությունից էր, բայց թվում էր թե այստեղ խորհրդավորությունը քիչ է: Շատ պարզ, հասարակ, հեշտ կարդացվող պատմվածք էր: Հաճելի, բարի ու դուրեկան: Մեջտեղի մասերում, երբ սկսում է բարեգործություններ անել մտածեցի, «ի՛սկը փոքրիկ, բարի երախաների համար կարդալու հեքիաթ է»:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *11-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> 
> Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին*


Վերնագիրն էր շատ լավը: Պատմությունն էլ, մի քիչ ավելի շատ ֆելիետոնի ա ձգում: Հավես էլ պատմում ա, որևէ թերթում մեծ հաճույքով կկարդայի, բայց չեմ քվեարկի: Արդեն վախում եմ ասեմ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմը չզգացի, բայց իրոք չզգացի:

----------


## Շինարար

> *12-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Անորոշություն*


Էս պատմվածքում հեղինակի անձնականն էնքան շատ ա դրված, այսինքն՝ տպավորությունս էդպիսին ա, որ վախում եմ ավելի մանրամասն կարծիք ասել: Որովհետև փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իմ կարծիքով՝ ամենադրական կարծիքն էլ կարող ա դիպչի հեղինակին, իսկ էս դեպքում հատկապես չէի ուզենա ավել բան ասած լինել: Ինչ խոսք, լավ է գրված:

----------

Այբ (16.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *13-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում*


Սա ամենաառաջինն եմ կարդացել, բոլորովին պատահաբար, ազնվությամբ: Արդեն նույնիսկ հավես չի, որ հենց առաջին նախադասությունից հեղինակին գուշակում եմ: Չնայած ով իմանա, գուցե սխալված լինեմ: Էս ինչ մոգականել ա մոգականել, էս ինչ ռեալիզմել ա ռեալիզմել: Իմ ընկալման մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմը հենց էդ ա, որ չես ջոկում էս լուրջ ա հեղինակը, թե զվարճանում ա ինքն իր համար: Էդպիսի տպավորություն միայն "Կճեպներից" եմ ստացել, բայց էդ սահմանը շատ նուրբ պետք ա լինի, որ նույնիսկ վախենաս զվարճանալու մասին ենթադրությունդ բարձրաձայնես, որովհետև ով իմանա, հեղինակը մեեծ խորհուրդ ա ներդրել, իսկ դու տենց հիմարություն ես դուրս տալիս: Խոստովեանեմ, երբ Մարկեսի "Հարյուր տարվա մենությունը" առաջին անգամ կարդացի, էդ տպավորությունն էր մոտս, ճշտելու համար երկրորդ անգամ էլ կարդացի, էլի չկարողացա ճիշտ կողմնորոշվել, ու էդպես երրորդ անգամ էլ կարդացի, չորրորդ էլ, ա՜խ, ուրեմն դա ա մոգական ռեալիզմը, որ չես կարողանում կտրվել: Մարկեսի ցանկացած գործ էդ հարցը թողնում ա ու հա պետք ա կարդաս: Կաֆկան ինձ համար էդպես չի, Կաֆկան, թեկուզ հենց "Կերպարանափոխությունը" ինձ համար ավելի քան իրական ա, բայց իհարկե էդ մոգական ռեալիզմի պահը դեռ կուսումնասիրեմ: Ի տարբերություն "Կճեպների"՝ էս դեպքում հակառակն ա, մարդ ամաչում ա բարձրաձայնի, թե գուցե լո՞ւրջ ա, գուցե ինչ-որ մեծ խորհուրդ կա՞: Հեղինակն իրան բնորոշ ոճով, եթե իմ ենթադրած մարդն ա, մինչև վերջ ա զվարճացել: Բայց չնայած էդ ամենին, գուցե նույնիսկ քվեարկեմ, նույնիսկ չնայած տղաներին զակատ անելու մասին էդքան ոգևորությամբ պատմելուն:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (16.04.2013), Վոլտերա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

6. էսպիսի գործերը սկսում ես ակամա կարդալ երջանիկ ապուշի ժպիտով, անցնեմ հաջորդ պարբերությանը  :Smile:  Ու մեկ էլ մոգական ռեալիզմն ա hավես ժանր, քաղաքը կեսից գյուղ ա դառնում, հետո էլի քաղաք  :Jpit:  Լավ, բարի պատմություն էր, բայց շատ էր հեքիաթը, ռեալիզմից էլ ահավոր հեռու էր, միայն խորհուրդներ տալով այն էլ պստիկ աղջիկը՝ ծերունուն: Please...
7. Չհավատացի: Ես իմ ձեռքով ժամանակին գրածներս վառեցի, գործեր ունեի, որ հիմիկվա գրածներս դրանց համեմատ ոչինչ են, բայց շարունակում եմ գրել, եթե մարդուն մուսա տրված է, ինչքան էլ կոտրվի, ինչքան էլ ավել-մահակով մուսային քշի, ինչքան էլ կողքից մուսային հալածեն, միևնույն է, մուսան հետ կգա... (էլի փիլիսոփայում եմ, սորրի  :Smile:  )
8. Վերնագիրը դուր չեկավ, բայց գործը լավն էր...  :Smile: 
9. Շեղեց: Իրականում հավես էր կարդացվում, բայց մի տեսակ ժամանցային էր, վստահ չեմ, որ հաջորդ տարի էս գործը հիշելու եմ....
10. Մի տեսակ անկապ էր, դուր չեկավ  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Շին ջան, ճիշտն ասած՝ քո էս մոտեցումը, թե որն է մոգական ռեալիզմի ժանր, որը չէ, ինձ հիմա ահագին զարմացնում է: Որովհետև, երբ մենք ոգևորված քննարկում էինք էս ժանրը էն մյուս թեմայում, դու եկար ու մեզ կոպիտ ասած լռեցրեցիր, թե վերջ տվեք սենց գիտականացնել, որոշել որն է մոգական ռեալիզմ, որը չէ, ու որ դեռ ավելին՝ էդպիսի ժանր ընդհանրապես չկա: Հիմա չեմ հասկանում՝ միտքդ փոխել ե՞ս  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Շինարար (16.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

21.Պարիր ինձ համար- Շարադրանքը լավն էր, էդ մեջբերումների պահը, բայց ընդհանուր պատմվածքը դուրս չեկավ: Կասկածներ ունեմ հեղինակի պահով  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ճիշտն ասած՝ քո էս մոտեցումը, թե որն է մոգական ռեալիզմի ժանր, որը չէ, ինձ հիմա ահագին զարմացնում է: Որովհետև, երբ մենք ոգևորված քննարկում էինք էս ժանրը էն մյուս թեմայում, դու եկար ու մեզ կոպիտ ասած լռեցրեցիր, թե վերջ տվեք սենց գիտականացնել, որոշել որն է մոգական ռեալիզմ, որը չէ, ու որ դեռ ավելին՝ էդպիսի ժանր ընդհանրապես չկա: Հիմա չեմ հասկանում՝ միտքդ փոխել ե՞ս


Ամենևին: Ես քննարկման ժամանակ որևէ տեղ մոգական ռեալիզմը ժանր չանվանեցի, ես էլի եմ ասում դա աշխարհընկալման ձև ա, մտածողություն, գրականության մեջ՝ հոսանք, մեթոդ, և ոչ մի կերպ ժանր, ու էս դեպքում շատ ավելի հեշտ ա իմ նման շարքային ընթերցողի համար սուբյեկտիվ լինելը: Ինչ ասեմ, կներեք: Ես տենց եմ մտածում: Կարող ա՝ սխալ եմ: Գուցե էս թեմայի ընթացքում ահագին բան սովորեմ: Մի քիչ ափսոս, որ արդյունքում իմ սխալ մտքերով ավել-պակաս բաներ եմ ասում, բայց դե նենց ա, որ մենակ ես չեմ, դրանով ինձ սփոփված եմ զգում:

----------

ivy (16.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Շարունակեմ, ուր էի հասել...

Հա, էն 22-րդ տարբերակը ասեմ, որ չեմ կարդալու, որովհետև արդեն պարզվեց՝ հեղինակը ինքն է կիսատ ստեղծագործություն ուղարկել: Այ հենց տենց կիսատ նախադասությամբ, ստրակետով վերջացող... Չգիտեմ՝ ինչն է մարդու ստիպում կիսատ գրած գործ ուղարկել մրցույթին, բայց դե ինձ որ հաստատ ոչինչ չի ստիպի դա կարդալ  :Pardon:

----------


## Վոլտերա

17.ՔԱՂԱՔԸ ՃԱՀՃԻ ՄԵՋ- Հա նենց վատը չէր, բայց եսիմինչ էլ չէր, ընդհանուր տպավորիչ չէր, պատկերների մեջ կիսատություն կար, մի քիչ անհասկանալի պահն էլ կար:

----------


## Այբ

Մարի, դու ոնց որ գործերը խառն ես կարդում...

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի, դու ոնց որ գործերը խառն ես կարդում...


Հա, էլ հավես չունեմ

----------


## ivy

*9–րդ տարբերակ. «Գծեր Շեղողը»*

Վատը չէր, միայն թե շարադրանքը կաղում էր: Այսինքն՝ գուցե աղը հենց դա էր, որ հեղինակը հա շեշտում էր իր՝ «գծեր շեղող» լինելու փաստը, բայց ինձ դուր չեկավ, ու դա միայն ինձ էր շեղում ընթերցանությունից: Ու սյուժեի ընկալման վրա էլ էր ազդում: Հիմա ես չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, ինչ որ հեղինակն ուզում էր ասել, թե սխալ...
Անկախ ամեն ինչից, ահագին հետաքրքիր կարդացվեց:

----------


## Այբ

> Հա, էլ հավես չունեմ


Պարզ ա...

----------


## ivy

*8–րդ տարբերակ. «Ականջավոր լուսին»*

Ինչ կլինի, պարբերություններով գրեք, մարդ կուրանում է՝ մինչև կարդում վերջացնում է... Էսպես իրար հետևից, իրար կպած ո՞նց կլինի շարադրել: Մեղք չե՞նք  :Sad: 
Բայց դե լավն էր, համով էր գրած, սենց հավեսով, ջիգյարով  :Smile: 
Գրողն էլ տղա կլինի երևի թե: Ու ոչ ակումբցի:

----------


## Smokie

*Չկորցնել.* բռռռ :Scare:  Սկզբի մասերը դուրս եկան, իսկ վերջերի ուժաստիկությունը չդզեց :Nea:  Սկզբից ուրախացա, որ երկար չի, իսկ որ կարդացի, նենց տպավորություն էր, որ կիսատ ա մի բան: Թվաց, թե գրողը լավ, հանգիստ սկսել ա, իսկ վերջին մասերում շտապել ա, որ ավարտի, հասցնի, մասնակցելու հնարավորությունը չկորցնի :Jpit:  Գյուղի մարդկանց նկարագրությունից ու Սաթի նկատմամբ իրանց վերաբերմունքից հետո մի տեսակ... փոխվեց: 
Չնայած շատ հնարավոր ա, որ դա ինձնից ա, ոչ թե հեղինակից, որովհետեւ էդ «Գյուղը» նկարագրությունից հետո սկսեցի արագ կարդալ, որ պրծնեմ: Քունս տանում ա :Pardon:  Բացի դրանից կար Սաթի եւս մի նկարագրություն, որ շատ հետաքրքիր էր, էլի գյուղականը: Մի խոսքով, վատ չէր պատմված, հետաքրքրությամբ էր կարդացվում ընդհանուր առմամբ: 

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, էս մրցույթի պատմվածքները շաա՜տ հաջող են :Yes:

----------


## ivy

*7–րդ տարբերակ. «Պարտություն»*

Ինձ դուր չի եկել... Շատ էր պարզունակ:
Մեջն էլ էն իմ սիրելի «խենթ» բառը: Էդ բառը որ տեսնում եմ, բոլոր սրբություններ ուրանում եմ  :Jpit: 
Չնայած էստեղ սրբություն էլ չկա ուրանալու, ու ընդհանրապես առանձնապես բան չկա քննարկելու...

----------


## ivy

*6–րդ տարբերակ. «Վառվող երազանքի փայլը»*

Երևի հեղինակը շատ երիտասարդ է ու անփորձ... Հղկելու ու մշակելու շատ տեղեր կան տեքստում: 
Թեման ինձ հոգեհարազատ չէր. աստվածա-հրեշտակա-եկեղեցային տարրերով սյուժեներն ինձ չեն գրավում: Դա զուտ իմ անձնական ճաշակի հարցն է:
Ոչ էլ բարոյախրատական ու փիլիսոփայական ուղիղ գրված մտքերն եմ առանձնապես գնահատում ստեղծագործություններում:
Բայց դե էստեղ հաստատ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ում դուր կգա էս տեսակի գործը:

----------


## ivy

*5–րդ տարբերակ. «Ածելիավոր»*

Սկիզբը գրավեց. ոնց որ մեծահասակների համար նկարված ինչ-որ կարճամետրաժ մուլտից հատված լիներ: 
Բայց հետո ուղղակի սարսափելի էր՝ բառիս բուն իմաստով...
Իսկ ամենասարսափելին էն էր, որ էդպես էլ չհասկացա էդ ողջ սարսափի իմաստն ու նպատակը: Սյուժեն անհասկանալի մնաց:
Հետն էլ վատ նստվածք մնաց էս ամբողջ կարդացածից...

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

*4–րդ տարբերակ. «Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»*

Սա շատ նման էր առասպելի: Լավ էր գրված, հետաքրքիր:
Ուղղակի ես առասպելներ չեմ սիրում. առանձնապես չգրավեց:
Բայց ամեն դեպքում ստացված գործ է:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Չեմ կարդացել, հուսով եմ ժամանակ կունենամ, հիմա կասեք, բա էլ ինչ ես գրում, ուղղակի ասեցի  բարձր գոռամ՝ ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա Իմպոն Ակումբային պասից դուրս է եկել  :Kiss:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

*3–րդ տարբերակ. «Կճեպները»*

Շատ սիրուն, զգացմունքային ու հուզիչ պատմվածք էր... 

Մենակ կուզեի, որ ամեն ինչ զուտ բացատրական նկարագրություններով չլիներ: Նա էսպիսին էր, էնպիսին էր... Ավելի լավ է էնպես նկարագրել իրավիճակը, հարաբերությունները, որ մարդ ինքը հասկանա, թե ով ինչպիսին է, ով ում հանդեպ ինչ վերաբերմունք ունի:

----------


## ivy

Բենզինս պրծավ, էլ ուժ չունեմ  :Jpit: 
Էն առաջին տարբերակն էլ՝ «Հրացան»-ը, չի կարդացվում ու վերջ: Արդեն երրորդ փորձն եմ անում... 
Ինչ էլ որ կարդացել եմ, բան չեմ հասկացել: Աչքիս ես շատ դմբո եմ՝ էս գործը հասկանալու համար: Երևի սենց կիսատ կարդացած էլ թողնեմ, ի վիճակի չեմ...
Երկրորդ տարբերակի՝ «Չկորցնել»-ու մասին էլ էն ասեմ, որ շատ հավանել եմ. չկորցնել մարդկությունը, ինչ էլ լինի, լավն էր:

Պըրծ:
Քվեարկության հարցը բարդ է, դեռ չեմ որոշել:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2013), Դավիթ (17.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *3–րդ տարբերակ. «Կճեպները»*


Ռիփ, ինձ թվում ա՝ հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու ա հեղինակը տենց բացատրություններ տվել: Մրցույթի շրջանակներում, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ ա արել:

----------

ivy (17.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

*1. Հրացան* - սկիզբը շատ խառն էր, անընդհատ համակարգչի մկնիկը ետ էի պտտեցնում, տեսնեյի ինչքա՞ն մնաց ու ստիպողաբար կարդում..... միտքը լավն էր, այդպիսի սյուժեների կողքով անտարբեր չեմ կարողանում անցնել,... հետո սկսեցի զգալ ոչ թե հեղինակի նկարագրածով, այլ իմ պատկերացումներով... ես էի ստեղծագործում մտքիս մեջ ավելի շատ, քան կարդում էի.... չգիտեմ, կարելի էր ավելի ուշադիր լինել, կապել իրար... բայց հուզեց, 6 կարդացածներիցս ամենաշատը...

*2. Չկորցնել* - երևի ինձնից է, որ վերնագրերը չեմ հասկանում :Xeloq: ... նախորդի նման իրարից կտրված էր... կարելի էր մի քիչ ուրիշ կերպ դասավորել ժամանակները... մեկ էլ կուզեյի վերջում այդ տղային տաներ երեխաներին... լավ կլիներ....

*3.Կճեպները* - այստեղից հիշեցի, որ ժանրը մոգական էր ու եթե սա մինչև մրցույթը կարդայի, երևի ես էլ կգրեյի, կհասկանայի որն է ՙՙՄոգական ռեալիզմը՚՚, ես ուրիշ պատկերացումներ ունեյի.... հետաքրքիր էր, հանգիստ կարդացվում էր, բայց զգացմունքներ չկար, ես որ չզգացի...

*4.Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը* - Տամիբե անունից սկզբից փախա, բայց հետ եկա...  Տպավորիչ չէր, ինձ համար հասարակ հեքիաթանման պատմություն էր, որոնք չեմ սիրել...

*5.Ածելիավոր* - հազիվ գտա իմ ուզածը՝ արյո՜ւն... որ հասկացա մոգական ռեալիզմ ժանրը, հենց այսպիսի արյունոտ պատմությունների էի սպասում, սարսափի տիպի.... մկրատի ու ածելիների ընկնել-վերցնելու պահը չհասկացա, ալարեցի ետ գնամ, հասկանամ... այդքան էլ շունչ չկար, նկարագրություը կարելի էր ավելի համապատասխան պատկերել....

*6.Վառվող երազանքի փայլը* - շատ բարի պատմություն՝ ուսուցանող, դրական զգացումներով, փոքրիկ հրեշտակի մասին... նմանատիպ պատմություն հաստատ կարդացել եմ ու նմանատիպ վերջաբանով.... երևի հեքիաթային երազներով, հոգով էլ պատմվածքի աղջկա պես մարդ է գրողը... ուշադիր կլինեմ հեղինակն ով է...


Հ.Գ. Բայց ակումբցիները շատ տաղանդավոր են.......

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես էլ եմ խառը կարդացել, քանի չեմ մոռացել ասեմ ու գնամ քնելու:

2. *«Չկորցնել»* 
Լավ էր գրված, սահուն էր կարդացվում, գյուղից որսի ու հակառակ անցումները բավականին հետաքրքիր էին:

*3. «Կճեպները»*
Երևի թե թեմային ամենահամապատասխան գործն էր, չնայած Մարկեսի շունչը չափից դուրս ուժեղ էր զգացվում: Զգացվում է, որ պրոֆեսիոնալ ու թեմային քաջատեղյակ գրչով է գրված: Հիանալի գործ էր, չնայած երջանիկ ավարտներ չեմ սիրում. սպասում էի, որ Դիեգոն կմեռնի, նոր կպարզվի, որ աղջիկ է ունեցել:

*5. «Ածելիավոր»*
Միայն վերնագիրը կարդալը հերիք էր, որ կռահեմ, թե ով կարող է լինել հեղինակը: Սկզբի նկարագրությունները շատ հավեսն էին: Գրողի ոճն էլ է հետաքրքիր. սենց պարզ նախադասություններով ու քիչ բառերով լիքը սիրուն նկարագրություններ է կարողանում անել: Դաժան էր, մռայլ էր, բայց էդ ամենով հանդերձ՝ սիրուն էր: Ասելիքը այնքան էլ հստակ չհասկացա. հիմնականում նկարագրություններն էին տպավորիչ: Թեմային էլ մի քիչ անհամապատասխան էր. մոգություն չկար:  :Smile: 

*6. «Վառվող երազանքի փայլը»*
Վերնագրից արդեն գլուխս պտտվեց, բայց մինչև վերջ կարդացի: Գրողը 15-17 տարեկան, երազկոտ ու ռոմանտիկ աղջիկ է: 
Չեմ սիրում նման ոճի բաներ՝ աստվածներ, հրեշտակներ, «մեծ-մեծ» փիլիսոփայություն: Չմանրանամ:

*13. «Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»*
Կարդացածներիցս ամենահամով, ամենակենդանի, ամենահումորով ու հավես տարբերակն էր: Կարծում եմ, չէ, համոզված եմ, որ գիտեմ հեղինակին, որովհետև ոճը չափազանց ծանոթ էր, իսկ հեղինակի ձեռագիրը ընդհանրապես չես կարող մոռանալ:
Շատ լավն էր, տղաներին զակատ արած պահելն էլ վատ տարբերակ չի:  :Smile: 
Հեղինա՜կ, ես սիրում եմ քեզ ու քո գրածները:  :Love: 

*21.«Պարիր ինձ համար»*
Էլի լավն էր: Պարուհիները շատ կենդանի կերպարներ էին, չնայած տեղ-տեղ գրականով էին խոսում: Մեկնաբանությունները շատ էին հարստացնում գրածը, բայց մի տեսակ Վերբերի գրքերին նմանեցրի՝ հատկապես որ աստվածների մասին էր ու որ տեղ-տեղ ընդհատվում էր բուն պատմվածքն ու տեղեկություն էր տրվում: Համենայն դեպս հետաքրքիր ու կլանող գործ էր:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Անխիղճնե՛ր։ Էսքան գրել կլինի՞, որ գրել եք  :Angry2: ։ Հիմա ես էս տասը էջը ո՞նց եմ կարդալու  :Cray: ։

Պատմվածքներից առաջին յոթն եմ կարդացել դեռ։ Միշտ բոլորը կարդում եմ, հետո ընդհանուր կարծիք գրում, բայց աչքիս՝ էս անգամ ես էլ առանձին–առանձին գրեմ, թե չէ՝ եսիմ երբ կավարտեմ...

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), Smokie (17.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*1. «Հրացան»*

Հենց սկզբից էլ դուր չեկավ։ Հետո մի քիչ հույսի նշույլներ առաջացան, մտածեցի՝ գուցե քիչ–քիչ շողուլի գա պատմվածքը, բայց չէ. հույսերս դաժանորեն ջարդուխուրդ եղան... Ինչ–որ տարօրինակ, չկապակցված բառեր ու բառակապակցություններ, որ առնվազն ինձ հասու չէին։ Գլուխ չհանեցի ոչ էդ Բլզիկից, ոչ էլ ընդհանուր պատմությունից։ Ինչքան հասկացա, Բլզիկը առնվազն սկզբում երեխա էր, բայց նրա խոսելաձևը, ձևակերպումները հեչ երեխայի չէին։ Իսկ եթե մեծ էր, ապա մեծի էլ չէին։ Ինչ–որ խառը–խշտիկ բան էր։ Գրելաոճն էլ, թեև որոշակի ինքնատիպություն ուներ, բայց անհարթ էր։ Կարծում եմ՝ մի քիչ մշակելու դեպքում կարող է բավական հետաքրքիր գրելաոճ ստանալ։ Բայց էսպիսի տեքստերի դեպքում, կարծում եմ, ոչ մի գրելաոճ էլ չի փրկի։ Ուժեղ դիսկոմֆորտ ունեի կարդալիս։ Չգիտեմ էլ՝ գրելաոճի անհարթությունից էր, թե պատմության ընթացքից։ Ինչ–որ հիստերիկ, խանգարված բան կար, որ հեչ իմը չէր...

Ի դեպ, անհասկանալի էր, որ նույնիսկ չջոկեցի՝ մոգական ռեալիզմ էր, թե չէ։

Չեմ քվեարկի։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (17.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*2. «Չկորցնել»*

Լավն էր։ Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի։ Պատմվածքի կառուցվածքն էլ էր հաջող, լարվածությունը պահող։ Մոգական ռեալիզմի առումով էլ, կարծում եմ, հաջողված էր։
Էս պահին մտածում եմ, որ կքվեարկեմ, բայց դեռ տարբերակների մեծ մասը չեմ կարդացել, ընթացքում կերևա։

Միայն վերնագիրը դուր չեկավ։ Ինձ թվում է՝ էսպիսի լավ պատմվածքին արժեր ավելի տպավորիչ վերնագիր դնել։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

*«Պարիր ինձ համար»*-ի հեղինակը միանշանակ տղա է կամ նվազագույնը մոտավորապես իմ տարիքի աղջիկ: Լավն էին նկարագրությունները՝ իրականին բավականին մոտ: Ու ընդհանրապես, գրելու ոճը սիրուն էր…  :Smile:  Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե հեղինակն ով… Ինձ մի պահ թվաց՝ կամ ես եմ գրել, կամ էդ կլուբները սպասարկող ոստիկանության օպեր, կամ ինձ շատ մոտ մարդկանցից որևիցե մեկը… Մի պահ նույնիսկ մտածեցի, որ գրողը գիշերային ակումբի աշխատող է, բայց հետո հիշեցի, որ դրանք գրել-կարդալ չեն իմանում որպես կանոն: :Jpit: 

*«Նախագահի»* հեղինակը պետք է որ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ լինի… Լավն էր էլի… :Smile:  

Հըլը որ էս երկուսը հետաքրքրեցին հասկանալի պատճառներով… :Jpit: )))

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*3. «Կճեպները»*

Շատ լավն էր՝ թե՛ սյուժեն, թե՛ գաղափարը, թե՛ զարգացումը, թե՛ գրելաոճը։ Ինչքանով որ հասկացել եմ, թե որն է մոգական ռեալիզմը, լրիվ համապատասխանում էր իմ պատկերացրածին։ Հեղինակն, անկասկած, «հին գայլերից» է գրելու գործում։ Կարծում եմ՝ գիտեմ՝ ով է։ Բացի ընդհանուր գրելաոճից, նաև որոշ ձևակերպումներ կային, որ հուշում էին հեղինակի ով լինելը  :Jpit: ։

Ի դեպ, ավարտի հետ կապված. չգիտեմ, թե հեղինակը ոնց է նախատեսել, բայց ես շատ հուսով եմ, որ Դիեգոն պառավների ձայնը դրսից լսում է, միանգամից տալիս–փշրում էդ անիծված ձուն ու մեջից դուրս ցատկում  :Love: , թե չէ՝ ահավոր կջղայնանամ ու չեմ քվեարկի սրա օգտին  :Goblin: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*4. «Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»*

Գաղափարը հավանեցի, բայց գրելաոճը մի քիչ պարզունակ էր, շարադրանքը՝ տեղ–տեղ անվարժ։ Սկսնակությունը զգացվում էր։ Ամեն դեպքում չեմ ձանձրացել կարդալիս, հետաքրքրությամբ առաջ էր գնում։ Հեղինակը մի քիչ շատ է բացատրություններ տալիս։ Բացահայտ բաների վրա կանգ առնելու կարիք չկա, կարդալիս մեկ–մեկ տպավորություն ես ունենում, որ քեզ փոքր երեխայի տեղ են դնում։

Բայց ոնց որ թե էնքան էլ մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, ավելի շուտ՝ առասպել կամ լեգենդ։ 

Ընդհանուր առմամբ միջինից մի քիչ բարձր կգնահատեի։ Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ էս մրցույթում ոնց որ թե լավ գործերը շատ են, էս տարբերակին դժվար թե ձայն տամ։ 

Կարծում եմ՝ սրա հեղինակին էլ գիտեմ։ Ու եթե ճիշտ եմ գուշակում, ուրեմն նախորդ անգամվա համեմատ առաջընթացը նկատելի է։ Բայց հետաքրքիր կլինի, եթե պարզվի՝ սխալ եմ գուշակել  :LOL: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*5. «Ածելիավոր»*

Սրանից էլ բան չհասկացա։ Խաբուսիկ խոստումնալից սկիզբ ուներ, բայց ոնց որ ամբողջ պատմվածքը տենց էլ մնաց էդ սկզբի վրա դոփելիս։ Հա սպասում ես, որ, այ, էս ա մի բան կլինի, մի բան կպարզվի, բայց չէ, տենց էլ ոչ մի բան չեղավ, ոչ մի բան էլ չպարզվեց։ Ոչ մի զարգացում, ոչ մի բացահայտում։ Հետաքրքիր է, հեղինակի մտքով չի՞ անցել, որ ընթերցողը չի կարող էդքան չասվածը գուշակել։
Մի խոսքով՝ չհավանեցի ու հաստատ չեմ քվեարկելու։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*6. «Վառվող երազանքի փայլը»*

Պարզունակ էր ու սենտիմենտալ՝ թե՛ շարադրանքի, թե՛ գաղափարի առումով։ Վերնագիրն էլ շատ է ճոռոմ ու արհեստական. ոնց որ էսօրվա սերիալների վերնագրերից լինի։ Մոգական ռեալիզմ էլ չտեսա։ Էստեղ էլ է պարզ երևում հեղինակի՝ սկսնակ լինելը։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ հեղինակը մոտ տասնհինգ տարեկան երազկոտ ու խիստ զգայուն աղջնակ է։ Հուսով եմ՝ շատ չի նեղվի գրածս կարծիքից, այլ կփորձի քննադատորեն նայել իր գրածին։ 

Ի դեպ, մի քիչ համառոտագրելու ու մշակելու դեպքում սրանից լավ հեքիաթ կստացվեր երեխաների համար։ Ծաղրանքով չեմ ասում, լրիվ լուրջ։ Կարդալիս լավ պատկերացնում էի էս պատմվածքը՝ հեքիաթի տեսքով վերածնված։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*7. «Պարտություն»*

Էլի՝ սկզբը խոստումնալից էր, ընթացքն էլ ոչինչ, իսկ ավարտը՝ խիստ հիասթափեցուցիչ։ Մի տեսակ անիմաստ պատմվածք էր. ասելիք չտեսա ընդհանրապես։ Նույնիսկ «մոգականությունն» էր անիմաստ՝ ոչինչ չասող, ոչինչ չտվող, կարծես ինքնանպատակ։ Շարադրանքն անվարժ էր, բայց պոտենցիալ ունի, կարծում եմ։ Չնայած էս գործն ընդհանրապես չհավանեցի, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, մտածում եմ, որ հեղինակը կարող է լավ բաներ գրել։ Հուսով եմ՝ դեռ կգրի։

Ի դեպ, էս նախադասության մեջ երկու բան աչքս ծակեց.



> Ուժեղ գլխի ցավի հանկարծակի նոպան ինձ ծունկի է բերում:


Գլխի ցավին ընդունված է գլխացավ անվանել  :Jpit: ։ Համոզված եմ, որ հեղինակն էլ գիտի դա, ուղղակի գրելիս մտքից թռել էր։ Հետո՝ *ծնկի*, ոչ թե _ծունկի_։

Հա, խոստովանեմ, որ սկզբի հատվածը քանդակելու մեծ ցանկություն արթնացրեց մեջս։ Հիշեցի որպես հանձնարարություն արածս միակ քանդակը ու նորից վերապրեցի էն բացառիկ զգացողությունները, որ ունեցել էի քանդակելիս, կարոտեցի  :Smile: ։ Իսկ եթե մեջս նման զգացողություններ առաջացրեց, ուրեմն երևի սկիզբն ընդհանուր առմամբ հաջողված էր, առնվազն ինձ համար։ Բայց դե մենակ սկզբով պատմվածք չես սարքի։

Հեղինակին շնորհակալություն վերոնշյալ զգացողությունների ու հուշերի համար, բայց արդեն ասացի, որ պատմվածքը չեմ հավանել ու չեմ քվեարկի սրա օգտին։

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Ուշադրություն. 22–րդ տարբերակի տեքստը լրացվել է։ Պարզվեց՝ ընդամենը վերջին նախադասությունն էր կիսատ։ Էնպես որ երևի սխալ կլինի համարել, թեհեղինակը կիսատ գործ է ուղարկել։*

----------

Դավիթ (17.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Ականջավոր լուսինը.* Հետաքրքիր էր, իմաստալից ու էլի խորհրդավոր, բայց շատ մոտ էր Մոգական ռեալիզմ ժանրին :Smile:  Թվում էր թե Խաակը Աղասի հոգին էր իրականում: Վերնագիրը մի տեսակ չէր համընկնում ընդհանուր պատմվածքի հետ, բայց դե կարեւորը պատմությունը լավն էր :Ok:  Ո՞վ գրած կլինի :Think:  մի տեսակ ամաչում եմ գուշակություններ անել

----------


## Հայկօ

Որո՞նք կարդամ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Վառվող երազանքի փայլը*

Հըմ, չգիտեմ, չեմ ուզում շատ խիստ լինել, որովհետև զգում եմ՝ հեղինակը ոչ միայն սկսնակ է, այլև շատ երիտասարդ է, ու բացի լիքը կլիշեներից, անհարթ մասերից ու արհեստական արտահայտություններից, նաև լիքը-լիքը բարություն կար մեջը, ինչն ինձ ահագին դուր եկավ: Ու հա, եթե սա լիներ մանկապատանեկան մրցույթ, անպայման այս գործին ձայն կտայի: Մի խոսքով, հեղինակը թող ների, եթե շատ կոպիտ եմ գրել: Եթե կուզի, հետո ավելի մանրամասն ու կոնկրետ կասեմ, թե ինչը դուրս չի եկել: Բայց մեկ էլ հեղինակին խորհուրդ կտայի դուխը չգցել ու շարունակել գրել: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որո՞նք կարդամ։


բոլորը  :Angry2:

----------

Վոլտերա (17.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Օկ  :Cry:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Պարտություն*

Էս գործի մասին ահագին վատ բաներ էի լսել, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ էդքան էլ դժգոհ չեմ: Սահուն էր գրված, հեշտ էր կարդացվում ու անգամ հուզիչ էր: Ուղղակի որպես պատմվածք էն չէր, ավելի շուտ բլոգային գրառում էր հիշեցնում կամ creative non-fiction: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## impression

նշեմ, թե միանշանակ որոնց օգտին եմ քվեարկելու

ուրեմն, առաջին տեղում ինձ համար Պարիր ինձ հետ-ն ա, որովեհտև հոյակապ միտք ա, օրիգինալ շարադրվածք, պակաս-պռատ տեղ չունի
հետո գալիս են Կճեպները: շատ լավն ա: մարկեսի բուղը վրից գալիս ա, բայց դե հոյակապ ա գրած, միտքն էլ օրիգինալ ա, հաստատ կքվեարկեմ
հետո Ալիսն ա տղամարդկանց աշխարհում, հենց մենակ հումորի ու համուհոտի համար քվերակելու եմ, շատ լավն ա  :Jpit: 
Ականջավոր լուսինը ինձ շատ հիասթափացրեց սյուժեով, ակնկալելի լինելով, բայց նե՜նց սիրուն էր շարադրած, որ անպայման կքվեարկեմ
ու մեկ էլ քվեարկելու եմ Չկորցնելու օգտին, էլի որովհետև լավ էր գրված, թեև սյուժեն չեմ հավանել, վերջն էլ թույլ էր իմ կարծիքով, ես կնախընտրեի արյունարբու ավարտ կամ էլ սովամահություն: բայց քանի որ լավ էր գրված, կքեարկեմ

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ականջավոր լուսին*

Շատ լավ էր գրված: Երևի շարադրանքի պահով էսքան կարդացածներիցս ամենալավն էր: Բայց սյուժեն, պատմվածքը որպես ամբողջականություն... եսի՞մ: Կարդալուց հետո էնպիսի զգացողություն ունեցա, որ հեղինակն ուղղակի մոգական ռեալիզմի տարրեր ա ավելացրել, էնքան որ, ասելիքի բացակայությամբ: Հլը կմտածեմ՝ քվեարկեմ, թե չէ:

Մի րոպե... խոսքս հետ եմ վերցնում: Պարզվեց՝ մինչև վերջ չէի կարդացել: Այ հիմա արդեն համոզիչ էր, կքվեարկեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *14-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> ԴԵՎԱԿԱՆ*


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ոճավորումն ինձ շատ անհարազատ էր՝ բառերը ինչ հերթականությամբ են նախադասության մեջ իրար հաջորդում և այլն, գուցե հատուկ է արված, բայց արհեստականություն զգացի և նախ և առաջ ինձ դժվար էր կարդալը:

----------


## Այբ

Արդեն որոշել եմ, թե որ տարբերակներին  եմ քվեարկելու:
Բայց դեռ չեմ որոշել  հիմա քվեարկեմ, թե՞ մրցույթի վերջին րոպեին :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> *15-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Թերզը*


Սա լավն էր՝ և պատմելը, և մտահղացումը, բայց դե ամբողջացած, ավարտուն գործ չէր: Մի տեսակ զարգացումը համոզիչ չի, հենց էսպես միանգամից, խի՞ հենց էդ պահին և այլն: Նաև որոշ տեղերում հեղինակի իմ կարծիքով պարտադրող նախադասությունները ավելորդ էին, օրինակ, որ Թերզը հետաքրքիր պատմություն ուներ, թող մենք որոշենք՝ հետաքրքիր ա, թե սովորական, մանավանդ եթե սա մոգական ռեալիզմի աշխարհն ա, հեչ էլ արտակարգ պատմություն չի, չէ՞, շատ սովորական, բնական պատմություն ա: Բայց թեմայի շրջանակներում լինելու ու հետաքրքիր մտահաղացման համար երևի կքվեարկեմ: Ինձ թվում ա դեռ վրան աշխատանք պահանջող պատմվածք ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ով սաղ տարբերակները կարդա, Րաֆֆիյա:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *16-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Այրվող ծղոտների տունը*


Սա էլ ինձ թվաց ավելի մեծ ծավալ պահանջող թեմա էր, թե չէ էսպես ամեն ինչ շատ սխեմատիկ էր ստացվել, եսիմ, գուցե քվեարկեմ, իսկ ընդհանուր հետաքրքիր էր:

----------


## Շինարար

> *17-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> ՔԱՂԱՔԸ ՃԱՀՃԻ ՄԵՋ*


Չեմ քվեարկի, հաստատ էս եղած պատմվածքների շրջանակում չերևացող գործ ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> *18-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Խորհուրդ*


Իմ կողմից պոռոտախոսություն կլինի էս հեղինակի գրելու ոճի մեջ թերություն փնտրելը, բայց ուղղակի մեր հայկական դասական արձակի սենտիմենտալ, կարոտով առլեցուն պատումի ոճն ա հիշեցնում, որի ջերմ երկրպագուն չեմ: Սիրուն պատմություն ա՝ շատ լավ գրված, կայացած ձեռագրով:

----------


## Շինարար

> *19-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Նախագահը*


Էս էլ ինչ-որ թեթև, ավելի շուտ որևէ օրաթերթի, քան գրական մրցույթի սազացող պատմվածք էր՝ քաղաքական երգիծանք: Լավն ա: Լավ ա, որ չի հանդիպում գործ, որ, չնայած ես բարձրձրաձայն չեմ ասի՝ թափել, բայց գոնե հոգուս խորքում մտածեմ, թե մթամ խի ա գրում էս մարդը: Իրոք լավն ա, ու էս մրցույթը լավն ա, ու ով չկարդա բոլոր գործերը, մեղքն իրաննա, բայց կարդացողը հաստատ չի փոշմանի, համենայն դեպս դեռ որ:




> *20-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Դառնահամ*


Սա ուղղակի իմ թեման չէր:



> *21-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Պարիր ինձ համար*


 :Smile: 






> *22-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը*


Արդեն հոգնել եմ կարծիք հայտնելուց, հիացած չեմ էս գործով, կարճ ասած, բայց ապրեք բոլորդ` բոլոր հեղինակները, որ էսքան լավեք գրում, որ մարդ լավերից ա ամենալավը ընտրում, մեկ էլ շատ շնորհակալ եմ Դավիթին: Կեցցես, Դավիթ ջան:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (17.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էլ չեմ կարում կարդամ:  :Sad:  էս ինչ շատ ա: մի քիչ ոգևորեք էլի:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> էլ չեմ կարում կարդամ:  էս ինչ շատ ա: մի քիչ ոգևորեք էլի:


Չի՛ կարելի չշարունակել կարդալ nono
Մասնակիցները սպասում են... :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> էլ չեմ կարում կարդամ:  էս ինչ շատ ա: մի քիչ ոգևորեք էլի:


Կարդա, Բյուր, լավն են գործերը, ես մենակ առաջինը չկարողացա կարդալ. մնացած բոլորը կարդացվող, հետաքրքիր աշխատանքներ են՝ անկախ մեր գրական ճաշակից:

----------


## ivy

Շին, էն Պարիր ինձ համար-ին դրված լուռ ժպիտը ի՞նչ էր նշանակում  :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, էն Պարիր ինձ համար-ին դրված լուռ ժպիտը ի՞նչ էր նշանակում


Լուռ ժպիտը լուռ ժպիտ ա նշանակում, ուղղակի բոլորի մասին մի բան ասել էի, գոնե ցույց տայի որ կարդացել եմ: Այվի ջան, չէի ուզում խոսել էդ պատմվածքի մասին, ուղղակի քվեարկությամբ կարտահայտեի իմ վերաբերմունքը, բայց որ հարցնում ես, էնպես չի, որ ասելու բան չունեմ, լիքը սուբյեկտիվ բաներ կարամ ասեմ, բայց մենակ սուբյեկտիվ լավը ասեմ` ուզում եմ, որ էս մոտեցմամբ գրված գործեր լինեն մենակ մեր մրցույթներում, ու մրցույթից մրցույթը աճը հույսեր թողնում ա, որ կլինի:

Քվեարկությանս վրա ազդել ա ինչպես նախնական տպավորությունս, էնպես էլ մինչև օրս եղած քննարկումները: Ինձ թվում ա` նորմալ ա, եթե զուգահեռ քննարկումներ են լինում, ուրեմն դրանք կարող են ազդել նաև կարծիքի ձևավորման վրա. ուզես, թե չուզես:

*2–րդ տարբերակ. «Չկորցնել»*- Արդեն տպավորությունս ասել եմ, ոչինչ չի փոխվել, ուղղակի որոշեցի ինձ պահել մոգական ռեալիզմի իմ ընկալումը, ինչպես շատերը քննարկումներում խոստացան անել: Սխալ ա մրցույթի շրջանակներում ստեղծագործողներին մեթոդ պարտադրելը, իմ կարծիքով: Չնայած արդյունքում լավագույն մրցույթներից մեկը ստացվեց: 

*3–րդ տարբերակ. «Կճեպները»*- Ինչպես և որոշել էի: Իմ ընկալմամբ` մրցույթին ամենահամապատասխան ստեղծագործությունն էր:

*13–րդ տարբերակ. «Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»*

*15–րդ տարբերակ. «Թերզը»*

*16–րդ տարբերակ. «Այրվող ծղոտների տունը»*

*21-րդ տարբերակ. «Պարիր ինձ համար»*

Մի քիչ շատ տարբերակներ եղան, բայց գործերն էլ շատ էին ու լավն էին է:

----------

ivy (17.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարդա, Բյուր, լավն են գործերը, ես մենակ առաջինը չկարողացա կարդալ. մնացած բոլորը կարդացվող, հետաքրքիր աշխատանքներ են՝ անկախ մեր գրական ճաշակից:


Առաջինը երկրորդ փորձից կարողացել եմ կարդալ  :Jpit:  հիմա իններորդի վրա եմ մի լռվել լռվել: Երկու ժամ ա առաջին պարբերությունից առաջ չեմ գնում  :Sad:  լավ, որ ասում ես, մի քիչ էլ զոռ տամ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Գծեր շեղողը*

Հետաքրքիր գործ էր: Գաղափարը լավն էր, սահուն կարդացվում էր, բայց մի տեսակ հում էր: Տպավորություն էր, որ հեղինակը գրելուց առաջ ամբողջովին չէր մարսել թեման: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Շարունակություն*
Պուպուշ գործ էր, շատ հավես կարդացվեց, ահագին դիպուկ արտահայտություններ կային մեջը: Մի քիչ վերջաբանն էն չէր: Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ, էլի նոսր գործ էր, կարելի էր լիքը հարստացնել: Պաչիկ հեղինակին, բայց չեմ քվեարկելու  :Jpit: 

Էսօր էսքանը: Մնացած տասներկուսն առաջիկա երկու օրերին  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

"Պարիր ինձ համար"-ը լավն ա:

----------

Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Պարտություն.* Իմ կարծիքով միայն աչքին երեւացող ծերունին էր մոգական ռեալիզմ, մնացածն իրենից բոլորովին անհավանական բան չէր ներկայացնում: Իսկ պատմվածքը հասարակ էր, պարզ: :Pardon: 
*Կճեպներ.* Այ պատմվածք եմ ասել հաա՜, այ ռեալիզմ էր մոգակաա՜ն :Love:  Հետաքրքրությամբ էր ընթերցվում, սիրեցի էս պատմվածքը, կարծում եմ այն ակումբցիներից մեկն ա գրել, ով համարյա միշտ մասնակցում ա ստեղծագործական մրցույթներին: Շատ վարժ կերպով էր նկարագրված ու հեղինակն ունի անսահման երեւակայություն :Yes:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մալկովիչ չենք լինում, գոնե Րաֆֆի լինենք կամ էլ թեկուզ Ժառանության պլակատ:
Ի դեպ, ով չի նայել "Being John Malkovich" ֆիլմը, անպայման նայեք:

Մի խոսքով, ես վերջը գնացի, էն երկու չկարդացած գործերն էլ ընթերցեցի, մեկը՝ էն կիսատ ուղարկած 22-րդ տարբերակը, որն արդեն կիսատ չի, մյուսն էլ՝ առաջինը, որ հա սկսում ու չէի կարողանում վերջացնել. էս անգամ ստացվեց: Վերջ, էս մրցույթն արդեն ծայրից ծայր կարդացել եմ. տարոսը ձեզ լինի:
Հիմա էդ երկու գործերի մասին:

*1–ին տարբերակ. «Հրացան»*
Վերջը կարդացի... Ու դեռ ավելին, կարդալուց հետո մի հատ էլ վերընթերցեցի, որ մինչև վերջ հասկանամ: Չգիտեմ՝ հասկացա, թե չէ, բայց ասեմ, որ շատ արտառոց պատմվածք էր: Հայերենով էսպիսի բան դեռ ընթերցած չկայի: Էսպիսի շարադրանքը տեղով ռիսկ է. չգիտեմ՝ ինչու է հեղինակը գնացել էդ ռիսկին: Բառերի խառը տարափը ուղղակի խանգարում է միտքն ընկալելուն: Թեև գուցե ամբողջ միտքը հենց էդ բառերն են...
Բլզիկի կերպարը լրիվ սյուռ էր. նա ամեն տարիքի էր ու հա փոխվում էր՝ երեխայից մեծի: Իր գոյություն չունեցող եղբորն ինքն էր հորինել, ինքն էլ սպանեց: Հայրը երևի միակ կայուն ու իրական կերպարն էր՝ հարբեցող, դեպրեսիվ ու մոլորված մարդ...
Մոր մասին հիշատակում կար, բայց մայրը չերևաց: Երևի իրականում էլ չկար...
Տխուր պատմություն էր:
Ինձ ստիպելով եմ կարդացել, բայց դժգոհ չեմ, որ ի վերջո կարդացի:

*22-րդ տարբերակ. «Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը»*
Սա էլ էր տարօրինակ պատմություն: Երևի ժանրն է էդպիսի բնույթ ենթադրում: 
Հետաքրքիր պատկերներ կային: Սյուժեն խառն էր ու ոչ միագիծ: Պատմության մեջ պատմություններ էին:
Տխրություն ու ցավ կար մեջը... Ես էլ տխրեցի կարդալուց:
Սա էլ չեմ փոշմանում, որ կարդացի:
Ամեն դեպքում գրված գործ էր...

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, կլինի՞ էս թեմայում ստեղծագործությունների մասին խոսենք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պռեգոմեշ ըլնեմ ակումբում 22 գրող ունե՞նք: Սկի էսքան ակտիվ անդամ չկա, էսքան գրող ուրդու՞ց:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Պռեգոմեշ ըլնեմ ակումբում 22 գրող ունե՞նք: Սկի էսքան ակտիվ անդամ չկա, էսքան գրող ուրդու՞ց:


Հահա, մենակ ակումբցիներ չի, որ մասնակցում են՝ մեկ, ակումբում ավելի շատ գրողներ կան, երկու  :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

1. Հրացան - ռեալիզմը ջհադամ, մոգականը ո՞րն էր:

----------


## ivy

> 1. Հրացան - ռեալիզմը ջհադամ, մոգականը ո՞րն էր:


Եղբայրը հորինված էր, իրեն Բլզիկն էր «ստեղծել»:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, կարա՞նք առանց կարդալու քննարկենք…

----------


## Տրիբուն

2. Չկորցնել - կարդացվեց, լավն էր: Գրողին շնորհակալություն: Ռեալիզմ կար: Մոգականը թերի էր, բայց ոչինչ, կուտվի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եղբայրը հորինված էր, իրեն Բլզիկն էր «ստեղծել»:


Ու դրա մոգականը ո՞րն ա:

----------


## ivy

> Ու դրա մոգականը ո՞րն ա:


Դե հիմա  :Jpit: 
Մեկ էլ Բլզիկի տարիքն էր հա փոխվում կամ էլ էդ արդեն իմ ֆանտազիաներն են  :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Վերջապես… կարդացել եմ, հիմա էլ պատրաստվում եմ քվեարկել: Պիտի քվեարկեմ որպես մոգական-ռեալիզմի լավ օրինակ: Բայց… ես չգիտեմ թե մոգական ռեալիզմն ինչ ա… ժամանակ ու էներգիա էլ չունեմ իմանալու… երևի իրականի մոգականը բացահայտող բան ա… երևի… ուրեմն սրանով կառաջնորդվեմ ու կքվեարկեմ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

3. Կճեպները - Դիեգո Ալվարեսը կոլումբիացի ֆուտբոլիստ ա, սա ի միջի այլոց: պատմվածքը թեմայի մեջ էր: Բայց ..... թույլոտ էր: Մրցույթի պահանջներին բավարարելու համար ռեսպեկտ:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

*1-ին տարբերակ - Հրացան*
Տասից ավել բազմակետ պարունակող աշխատանք, կկարդամ մենակ ամենավերջում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

4. Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը - եսի՞մ: Ավելի շուտ թեթև հեքիաթ, ոչ թե մոգական ռեալիզմ:

----------


## Rhayader

*2-րդ տարբերակ - Չկորցնել*
Մոտ տասնվեց բազմակետ, էլի գնաց ցուցակի վերջ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են։ Խնդրում եմ անձնական խոսակցությունները վարել կապի համապատասխան միջոցներով։*

----------

Enna Adoly (17.04.2013), Rhayader (17.04.2013), Դավիթ (17.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *2-րդ տարբերակ - Չկորցնել*
> Մոտ տասնվեց բազմակետ, էլի գնաց ցուցակի վերջ:


Ռայ, Սասունին ասե՞մ՝ բազմակետեր հաշվող սկրիպտ գրի, ուղարկեմ քեզ, ձեռով չհաշվես:
Ժամանակդ ափսոս ա:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> մոգական ռեալիզմն ինչ ա՞…երևի իրականի մոգականը բացահայտող բան ա… երևի…


Երեք հատի օգտին քվեարկել եմ, մի քիչ մտորել, ուզում էի շարունակել քվեարկելը…  :Pardon:  
*"Պարիր ինձ համար"* - կարծում եմ մոգական ռեալիզմի (իմ ենթադրած ձևակերպմամբ) առավել համապատասխան գործը:  :Victory: 
*"Անորոշությունն"* ու *"Խորհուրդը*" ընտրվեցին, քանի որ, "պիտի որ եղած" բաների մասին էին, բայց թեթև էին, մոգականը շեշտված չէր:  :Huh: 
Նույնը *"Այրվող ծղոտների տունը"*:
*"Թերզը"* համարյա թե մոգական ռեալիզմ էր, բայց էդ աչք-ծակ-ծոծորակ… եսիմ…  ::}: 
Հավանել եմ նաև *"Դևական"*-ն ու *"Չկորցնել"*-ը, բայց իմ ձևակերպման տակ չմտան…  :Victory: 
Մնացածից բան չհասկացա  :Wacko:

----------


## Rhayader

> *3-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Կճեպները*
> 
> Դիեգոն իջել էր մառան ու ցեմենտով իրար էր կպցնում ձվի կճեպները:


Կանխատեսելի էր, որ մոգական ռեալիզմին անծանոթ մարդիկ փորձելու են նմանակել այդ ժանրում գրող իրենց ծանոթ հեղինակներին (հիմնականում՝ Մարկես, Բորխես, Կորտասար, ու ցավոք՝ Կոելիո): Շատ քննադատելի երևույթ չի՝ ի վերջո, սկսնակ գրողներից շատերն են սկսում նմանակումից:




> Վերևում, իր հորական տան ննջասենյակներից մեկում մի քանի ժամ հետո լույս աշխարհ էր գալու նրա որդին՝ Ալվարեսների վերջին շառավիղը: *Երկունքի ցավերի մեջ գալարվող* կնոջ ճիչերից սարսռում էր, ձեռքերը դողում էին, ճակատին քրտինքի մեծ կաթիլներ էին գոյացել ու քունքի մոտից հոսում էին դեպի վիզը: Կնոջը ծննդաբերել օգնող տարեց կանայք երգում էին չարքերին հեռացնող աղոթքի տողերն ու տանն ինչ-որ հանգստացնող բույր արձակող բույսի ծխացող շյուղեր էին շարում: Մի քանի ժամից ծնվելու էր նա, ով, ինչպես Ալվարեսների ցեղի բոլոր որդիները, իր ծնունդով ազդարարելու էր ծնողի մահը:


Տեքստի որ մասը մգացնեմ՝ կլիշե է, պետք է խուսափել:



> Դիեգո Ալվարեսը, ինչպես իր հայրը, իր հոր հայրն ու նրանից առաջ էլ եղած բոլոր Ալվարեսները, ձվածին էր: Նրանք ծնվում էին մոր արգանդից, սակայն հասունանում էին ոչ թե ընկերքում, այլ ձվի մեջ, որն էլ, ինն ամիս հետո, իրեն կրող կնոջը պատռելով, դուրս էր գալիս: Մի քանի ժամ հետո, երբ մոր դիակն արդեն սառած էր լինում, ձվի կեղևը կոտրում ու միջից լույս աշխարհ էր գալիս հերթական Ալվարեսը: Ցեղում դեռ երբեք աղջիկ չէր ծնվել, բոլորը տղա էին, ու բոլորն էլ մի օր ստիպված էին լինելու գնալ հարազատ Սորիդայից ու այնպիսի մի վայրից կին գտնել, որտեղ դեռ չէր հասել Սորիդայի ձվածինների մասին պատմությունները: Թե չէ, ով էր գժվել Ալվարեսի կին դառնալ՝ իմանալով, որ նորածին զավակին գրկելու փոխարեն *մահվանն է փարվելու*:


Մոգական ռեալիզմի առանձնահատուկ գծերից մեկը դրա հավատալի լինելն է, ստուգման ոչ ենթակա փաստերի կիրառումը: Այն հիմնականում հիմնվում է քաղաքային լեգենդների, սնահավատությունների, հավատալիքների, չափազանցումների վրա. դրանով էլ տարբերվում է ֆանտաստիկ գրականությունից:

Թույլ պատմվածք էր, մեսիջից գրեթե զուրկ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, Սասունին ասե՞մ՝ բազմակետեր հաշվող սկրիպտ գրի, ուղարկեմ քեզ, ձեռով չհաշվես:
> Ժամանակդ ափսոս ա:


Ես սկրիպտից արագ եմ հաշվում :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես սկրիպտից արագ եմ հաշվում


Դու կհաշվես  :Smile:

----------

ivy (17.04.2013), Rhayader (17.04.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

*4-րդ տարբերակ - Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը*

Միջակ պարունակությամբ հեքիաթ՝ շատ անվարժ ոճով գրած: Եթե սկսեմ օգտագործված բոլոր անհարթ արտահայտությունների վրայով անցնել, մինչև վաղը պիտի գրեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

5. Ածելիավոր - թեման ուժաստիկ չէր, գլխավոր դերում Johnny Depp:

----------


## Rhayader

*5-րդ տարբերակ - Ածելիավոր*

Տարօրինակ պատմվածք էր, պսիխոդելիկ:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

6. Վառվող երազանքի փայլը - тривиально  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

7. Պարտություն - հոգեկան տվայտանքները մի սղցրեք մոգական ռեալիզմի տակ: «Դոն Միգել», ավելի շուտ Խույան Անտոնիո:

----------

Rhayader (17.04.2013), Վոլտերա (18.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Գունատ ձիու ստվերը.* Շատ բան չեմ կարող ասել այս պատմվածքի մասին: Էս մրցույթի պատմվածքներն իրոք բավականին ուժեղ են թույլ լինելու համար :Jpit:  Անգամ այն պատմվածքները, որ պարզի, հասարակի տպավորություն են թողնում իրենց բովանդակությամբ, սյուժեով ու ձեռագրով բավականին զարգացած են ու հաջող :Smile:  Հուսամ իսկապես բոլորն են այդպիսինը լինելու :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

*6-րդ տարբերակ - Վառվող երազանքի փայլը*

----------

Վոլտերա (18.04.2013), Տրիբուն (17.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եղբայրը հորինված էր, իրեն Բլզիկն էր «ստեղծել»:


Ռիփ, էրնեկ քեզ, որ էդքան բան տեսել ես  :Jpit:  տեսնես հեղինակն ինքը գիտի՞ դրա մասին  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Տրիբուն (17.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> *6-րդ տարբերակ - Վառվող երազանքի փայլը*



Անխիղճ: :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (17.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

8. Ականջավոր լուսին - մեր գեղը  :Sad:   չոբան Կարոն,  կթվորուհի Սիրուշը, կոլխոզի նախագահ ժրիկ Վլադիմիրիչը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> 8. Ականջավոր լուսին - մեր գեղը   չոբան Կարոն,  կթվորուհի Սիրուշը, կոլխոզի նախագահ ժրիկ Վլադիմիրիչը:



Բայց կոլորիտային պատմվածք էր, համ ու հոտով, զուգարանի խախուտ տախտակով, ծիրանի արաղով, սատանայի հետ քնելով: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

*7-րդ տարբերակ - Պարտություն*

Թույլ աշխատանք, մոգական ռեալիզմի հետ կապ չունի («մոգական» մասը պետք է լրիվ կենցաղային, սովորական բան լինի ու ոչ թե Deus Ex Machina՝ պատմվածքի գործողությունները շարժման մեջ դնելու համար):

----------


## Rhayader

*8-րդ տարբերակ - ԱԿԱՆՋԱՎՈՐ ԼՈւՍԻՆ*

Աչքիս նոր սեռական օրիենտացիա եմ հայտնաբերել՝ բազմակետասեռականություն: Մա՛րշ ցուցակի վերջ:

----------


## Smokie

Ես ինձ ժամանակ եմ տալիս մինչեւ շաբաթ օրը, որ պատմվածքները վերջացնեմ, եթե ստացվեց քննարկումներին էլ հասնեմ:

Հիմա բարի գիշեր :Bye:

----------

Դավիթ (17.04.2013), Վոլտերա (18.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*Չկորցնել*
Փշաքաղվեցի..Հոյակապ էր գրված..սիրեցի անհայտ գրողին և իր գրվածքը:Շնորհակալություն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, կներեք, չդիմացա, պիտի արտահայտվեմ: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմի մասին տարբեր մարդիկ կարող են տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենալ, հասկանում եմ, որ էն, ինչ մեկի համար մոգական ռեալիզմ ա, մյուսի համար հեչ էլ չի, բայց իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում. լավ, մասնակիցները գոնե Ռիփի տե՞քստը չեն կարդացել: Ախր էնտեղ ամեն ինչ էնքան պարզ ա գրած:  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), Հայկօ (17.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*Կճեպները*
Սպասում էի մի վատ բան պիտի լիներ,իսկ հեղինակը վերցրեծ և հեփփի էնդ արեց :Love:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> *Կճեպները*
> Սպասում էի մի վատ բան պիտի լիներ,իսկ հեղինակը վերցրեծ և հեփփի էնդ արեց


բայց կճեպները ինձ թվաց թե մահացավ տղան... փակեց չէ վերջին կճեպով ձուն? :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին
*

Լավ էլի, հերիք ա մակդիրախեղդ անեք:  :Sad:  Հա, անձնական նախընտրություն ա, ես էդ անտերները չեմ սիրում: Բայց դե ամեն ինչ չափուսահման ունի: Ահագին դժվար կարդացվեց: Հա, գրողը գրել գիտի: Բայց ի՞նչ էր ուզում ասել, ո՞րն էր էնտեղ մոգական ռեալիզմն ընդհանրապես, ո՞նց վերջացավ: Ես բան չհասկացա: Մենակ գլուխս ցավաց դեղնափայլ ու նմանատիպ այլ բառեր կարդալիս:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժող, կներեք, չդիմացա, պիտի արտահայտվեմ: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմի մասին տարբեր մարդիկ կարող են տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենալ, հասկանում եմ, որ էն, ինչ մեկի համար մոգական ռեալիզմ ա, մյուսի համար հեչ էլ չի, բայց իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում. լավ, մասնակիցները գոնե Ռիփի տե՞քստը չեն կարդացել: Ախր էնտեղ ամեն ինչ էնքան պարզ ա գրած:


Ստեղից-ընդեղից մանր-մունր կարդում եմ էսօր, հլը որ մոգականը չափազանց շատ ա, ռեալիզմը՝ չափազանց քիչ: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով և այլն, էլի:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Աչքիս Կճեպների  հեղինակը պետք ա պարդադիր նշեր, որ վերջին բառերը՝ մեռնելուց առաջ լսած վերջին բառերն էին  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Աչքիս Կճեպների  հեղինակը պետք ա պարդադիր նշեր, որ վերջին բառերը՝ մեռնելուց առաջ լսած վերջին բառերն էին


Սենց էլ բան կլինի, կեսը կարդացել եմ, սկիզբն արդեմ մոռացել եմ ինչի մասին էին  :Sad:

----------


## impression

մոգական ռեալիզմ, թե մոգական օնանիզմ... ահա թե որն է հարցը  :Dntknw:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժող, կներեք, չդիմացա, պիտի արտահայտվեմ: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմի մասին տարբեր մարդիկ կարող են տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենալ, հասկանում եմ, որ էն, ինչ մեկի համար մոգական ռեալիզմ ա, մյուսի համար հեչ էլ չի, բայց իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում. լավ, մասնակիցները գոնե Ռիփի տե՞քստը չեն կարդացել: Ախր էնտեղ ամեն ինչ էնքան պարզ ա գրած:


Բյուր, իբր ես որ կարդացել էի, գիտես հասկացա  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ստեղից-ընդեղից մանր-մունր կարդում եմ էսօր, հլը որ մոգականը չափազանց շատ ա, ռեալիզմը՝ չափազանց քիչ: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով և այլն, էլի:


Հայկ, գրի դե կարծիքդ կոնկրետ ավելի: Որն ես կարդացել, ինչ, ոնց  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Աչքիս Կճեպների  հեղինակը պետք ա պարդադիր նշեր, որ վերջին բառերը՝ մեռնելուց առաջ լսած վերջին բառերն էին


Բայց խի՞, Գալ ջան: Իհարկե, ես էլ էն մարդկանցից եմ, ում համար բաժակը մենակ մի դեպքում ա լիքը, երբ այն իրոք լիքն ա, բայց եթե ընթերցողը լավատես ա, ինչո՞ւ չթողնել այլ կերպ մտածի: Ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ պատմվածքի լավ կողմերից մեկն էլ հենց դա ա, որ ընթերցողը կարա այլ բան մտածի՝ թեկուզ հեղինակի չենթադրած:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013), Ուլուանա (17.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց խի՞, Գալ ջան: Իհարկե, ես էլ էն մարդկանցից եմ, ում համար բաժակը մենակ մի դեպքում ա լիքը, երբ այն իրոք լիքն ա, բայց եթե ընթերցողը լավատես ա, ինչո՞ւ չթողնել այլ կերպ մտածի: Ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ պատմվածքի լավ կողմերից մեկն էլ հենց դա ա, որ ընթերցողը կարա այլ բան մտածի՝ թեկուզ հեղինակի չենթադրած:


Պատմվածքի տրամաբանությունից ելնելով եմ ասում, Շին: 
Իմ կարծիքով՝ կրկնակի հեփի էնդը մի քիչ շատ կլիներ: Արդեն էն, որ Կլեմենտան չմեռավ, նորմալ ծննդաբերեց, պատմվածքի դեպրեսիվ, տխուր ընթացքը լուսավորեց:
Դիեգոյի՝ ներսից ցեմենտած ձուն ջարդելը բալանսից կգցեր: Էլի եմ ասում, իմ տեսած տրամաբանությամբ:
Բնականաբար՝ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ազատ է տեսնել էն, ինչ ինքն ուզում ու պատկերացնում ա:

----------

Smokie (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բայց ես հենց կրկնակի հեփի էնդ էլ տեսել եմ, ու մինչև հիմա դեռ համոզված էի, որ չեմ սխալվել: Ոչ ոք չի մեռնում վերջում:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2013)

----------


## impression

իսկ ես պառավի վրա էի ֆիքսվել, ինձ թվում ա՝ ինքը տենց գոռում ա Դիեգո՜, Դիեգո՜ ու մեռնում ա: տենց

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Պատմվածքի տրամաբանությունից ելնելով եմ ասում, Շին: 
> Իմ կարծիքով՝ կրկնակի հեփի էնդը մի քիչ շատ կլիներ: Արդեն էն, որ Կլեմենտան չմեռավ, նորմալ ծննդաբերեց, պատմվածքի դեպրեսիվ, տխուր ընթացքը լուսավորեց:
> Դիեգոյի՝ ներսից ցեմենտած ձուն ջարդելը բալանսից կգցեր: Էլի եմ ասում, իմ տեսած տրամաբանությամբ:
> Բնականաբար՝ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ազատ է տեսնել էն, ինչ ինքն ուզում ու պատկերացնում ա:





> Բայց ես հենց կրկնակի հեփի էնդ էլ տեսել եմ, ու մինչև հիմա դեռ համոզված էի, որ չեմ սխալվել: Ոչ ոք չի մեռնում վերջում:





> իսկ ես պառավի վրա էի ֆիքսվել, ինձ թվում ա՝ ինքը տենց գոռում ա Դիեգո՜, Դիեգո՜ ու մեռնում ա: տենց


Տեսնո՞ւմ եք՝ որքան տարընթերցումներ կարող են լինել  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (18.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պատմվածքի տրամաբանությունից ելնելով եմ ասում, Շին: 
> Իմ կարծիքով՝ կրկնակի հեփի էնդը մի քիչ շատ կլիներ: Արդեն էն, որ Կլեմենտան չմեռավ, նորմալ ծննդաբերեց, պատմվածքի դեպրեսիվ, տխուր ընթացքը լուսավորեց:
> Դիեգոյի՝ ներսից ցեմենտած ձուն ջարդելը բալանսից կգցեր: Էլի եմ ասում, իմ տեսած տրամաբանությամբ:
> Բնականաբար՝ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ազատ է տեսնել էն, ինչ ինքն ուզում ու պատկերացնում ա:


Ես էլ ուրիշ տրամաբանություն եմ տեսնում. Դիեգոն էդքան ուրիշ էր, ու իր կյանքը չէր կարող դրանով ավարտվել, թե չէ կստացվեր, որ անիծվածությունն, այնուամենայնիվ, շարունակվում ա. հետո՞ ինչ, որ էս անգամ կնոջ փոխարեն ամուսինը մեռավ։ Բացի դրանից, զուտ տրամաբանորեն հենց նոր ցեմենտած բանը (էն էլ ձվի կճեպը  :Jpit: ) քանդելը, մեր մեջ ասած, էնքան էլ բարդ չի։ Պառավների ձայնը լսելով՝ կարող էր միանգամից էլ ջարդել ու դուրս գալ  :Smile: ։

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (18.04.2013), Sambitbaba (18.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ոչ ոք չի մեռնում վերջում, իսկականից...

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էլ ուրիշ տրամաբանություն եմ տեսնում. Դիեգոն էդքան ուրիշ էր, ու իր կյանքը չէր կարող դրանով ավարտվել, թե չէ կստացվեր, որ անիծվածությունն, այնուամենայնիվ, շարունակվում ա. հետո՞ ինչ, որ էս անգամ կնոջ փոխարեն ամուսինը մեռավ։ Բացի դրանից, զուտ տրամաբանորեն հենց նոր ցեմենտած բանը (էն էլ ձվի կճեպը ) քանդելը, մեր մեջ ասած, էնքան էլ բարդ չի։ *Պառավների ձայնը լսելով՝ կարող էր միանգամից էլ ջարդել ու դուրս գալ* ։


Տրամաբանությունս ու իմ տեսածը մի կողմ՝ չուզողը ես լինեմ, Անուլ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (18.04.2013)

----------


## impression

հիմա վերջն էդ տղեն մեռավ-չմեռավ, մեկդ մի հաստատ բան ասեք, սենց էլ անորոշ վիճակ կլինի...  :Sad:

----------


## Alphaone

> հիմա վերջն էդ տղեն մեռավ-չմեռավ, մեկդ մի հաստատ բան ասեք, սենց էլ անորոշ վիճակ կլինի...


Չէ, չի մեռել, նոր խոսում էինք, ասում էր լավ ա  :LOL:

----------

impression (18.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ ոք չի մեռնում վերջում, իսկականից...


ես էլ եմ էս տարբերակի կողմնակից  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Անորոշություն*

Նորմալ գրված տեքստ, որն ասելիք չունի  :Sad:  մոգական ռեալիզմի իմ պատկերացումներին էլ չի համապատասխանում: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## impression

> Չէ, չի մեռել, նոր խոսում էինք, ասում էր լավ ա


Կլեմենտան, էրեխեն, իսկականից լավ ե՞ն սաղ... սիրտս տեղն ընկավ հա Ալֆա ջան, արևդ ապրի  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում*

Լրիվ-լրիվ սրտիցս ա գրել  :LOL:  պաչիկ հեղինակին:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Վոլտերա (18.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում*
> 
> Լրիվ-լրիվ սրտիցս ա գրել  պաչիկ հեղինակին:


Շատ այլասերված սեքսուալ ֆանտազիաներ ունի հեղինակը, տղամարդկանց բանկաներից հանել ուզած վաղտ, մի քիչ զվարճանալ, հետո էլի զակատ անել. դա արդեն մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, այլ սադոմազոխիստական սյուրռեալիզմ ա:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (18.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (18.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ այլասերված սեքսուալ ֆանտազիաներ ունի հեղինակը, տղամարդկանց բանկաներից հանել ուզած վաղտ, մի քիչ զվարճանալ, հետո էլի զակատ անել. դա արդեն մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, այլ սադոմազոխիստական սյուրռեալիզմ ա:


Շին, ճիշտն ասած ես ֆիքսվել էի նրա վրա, թե ոնց ա Ալիսն իրա տղաներին մեծացնում, ոչ թե թե իրա աղջիկն ինչ այլասերված ֆանտազիաներ ունի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, մյուսները կարդա, էլ ոտդ կախ մի գցի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած պիտի ասեմ, որ աչքիս ես էլ գնամ Ալիսին գտնելու, զակատի գաղափարը շատ դուրս էկավ  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ճիշտն ասած ես ֆիքսվել էի նրա վրա, թե ոնց ա Ալիսն իրա տղաներին մեծացնում, ոչ թե թե իրա աղջիկն ինչ այլասերված ֆանտազիաներ ունի


Դե գեղարվեստական գրականությունը նենց ա, որ ժամանակ ա պետք բոլոր շերտերը հայտնաբերելու, վեր հանելու համար: Հուսով եմ՝ մինչև մրցույթի վերջ ամբողջական պատկերը կուրվագծվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մյուսները կարդա, էլ ոտդ կախ մի գցի


էդ էլ անում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե գեղարվեստական գրականությունը նենց ա, որ ժամանակ ա պետք բոլոր շերտերը հայտնաբերելու, վեր հանելու համար: Հուսով եմ՝ մինչև մրցույթի վերջ ամբողջական պատկերը կուրվագծվի:


Ես մենակ իմ բացահայտածին եմ վստահում: Նենց որ ինչ հասկացա, էդ ա, թե մյուսներն ինչ հասկացան, ինձ չի խանգարում: 

Լավ, թողեք կարդամ մնացածները  :LOL:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

*7. Պարտություն* - գեղեցիկ էր, դուրս եկավ, որ շատերի նման անկապ երկարացումներ չկար, հետագայու երևի մի անգամ էլ կկարդամ, որովհետև այն ստեղծագործություններից է, որ սկիզբը վերջից հետո ուրիշ կերպ է կարդացվում....

*8. ԱԿԱՆՋԱՎՈՐ ԼՈւՍԻՆ* - ինչ էլ լինի, չափից դուրս խոսաքցականը ազդում է գործի վրա՝ իմ արև, Ի, Բա չէ... սիրուն չի: Չեմ ասում բացարձակ գրական, մյուսների մեջ էլ կար երկխոսություն, բայց նորմալ էր... Իսկ ընդհանուր միտքը լավն էր, հետաքրքիր տողեր կային...

*9.Գծեր Շեղողը* - չգիտեմ, ուղղակի դուրս չեկավ..

*10.Շարունակություն* - սկիզբը լավն էր, բայց հղիանալու պահը լրիվ շրջեց..

*11.Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին* - երևի կարելի էր միայն Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքարով սահմանափակել վերնագիրը: Մնացածը հենց վերնագիրը տպավորությունը փչացրեց... լավ գոյապայքար էր, մկնիկը, ագռավը, ձուկը. ոնց որ առակի նման մի բան լիներ...

*12.Անորոշություն* - չափից շատ իրական թվաց.. ՙՙ-Բալե՛ս, ես քեզանից հեռու եմ...՚՚ խոսքերի տեղը, երևի ուրիշ տող կսազեր: ինձ համար իրականությունից մի դրվագ էր ներկայացված..

----------

Այբ (18.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

_իմ արև, Ի, Բա չէ... սիրուն չի:_  

Կարծում ես` գյուղացին պետք է ասեր, իմ արեգակ, կներե՞ք և ինչու ո՞չ:

----------

Rhayader (18.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*ԴԵՎԱԿԱՆ*

Հեղինակ ջան, նախ դևական չի, դիվական ա, եթե, իհարկե, ինչ-որ հատուկ գրական հնարք չես արել: Այնուամենայնիվ, կարդալով գործը՝ հասկացա, որ դժվար մի գործի վերնագիր գրական հնարք լինի, եթե տեքստի մեջ ոչ մի հնարք չկա: Ուրեմն էս գործը կարող է մրցել Հրացանի հետ դժվար կարդացվելու կողմից: Ֆութնոութներն էլ լրիվ անիմաստ էին: Դրանք գեղարվեստական գրականության հետ գործ չունեն, պատմական տեքստ չի, որ ֆութնոութերով ծանրաբեռնես: Էս դեպքում եթե հեղինակը վստահ չի, որ ընթերցողը կհասկանա, պիտի գործի մեջ բացատրի, իսկ եթե վստահ ա, պետք չի ընթերցողին հիմարի տեղ դնել ու տակը բացատրություն գրել: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

11. Ինձ դուր չեկավ, երգիծանքը թե շատ հատու չէր, թեման էր շատ չարչրկված, ֆեյսբուքյան գրառումների մակարդակի, թե էլի ինչ-որ խատճառ կար, չգիտեմ, բայց դուր չեկավ  :Sad: 
12. Կամ ես եմ ժանրը սխալ հասկացել, կամ գործը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր: Լավն էր, բայց սրա նման էնքան շատ եմ կարդացել տարբեր հեղինակների, որ էլ չի տպավորում, առաջին դեմքով էր գրած, բայց ավելի շատ շարադրանք տեսա, քան հեղինակի ապրումներ: Բայց բարի գործ էր  :Smile: 
13. Շուտ ուղարկեի, ես ընկնեի էս թվի ներքո  :Jpit:  Ա՜, օրիգինալ էր, լիքը ժպտացել եմ կարդալուց  :Smile: 
14. Գաղափարը զարգացնելու դեպքում հավես ֆենտեզի կստացվեր, բայց այսպես ինձ համար չէր ամբողջանում: (Լեգենդար թրերի մասին ավելի հավես գործեր կան)
15. Սկիզբը ո՜նց վանեց: Լավ էր, որ մինչև վերջ կարդացի, վերջը հրաշք էր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Թերզ*

Շատ սահուն կարդացվեց, կլանիչ էր, բայց մի տեսակ ասելիք չկար մեջը, ոնց որ ընթերցողին հուսախաբ աներ: Ինձ համար վեցերորդ տեղում է, հետևաբար եթե երեք գործի օգտին քվեարկեմ, հաստատ մեջը չի լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Այրվող ծղոտների տունը*

Լավ շարադրված էր, բայց էդպես էլ չհասկացա՝ հեղինակն ի՞նչ էր ուզում ընթերցողին ասել: Չգիտեմ՝ երևի հոգնած եմ արդեն, ու չարժե շարունակել կարդալը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*ՔԱՂԱՔԸ ՃԱՀՃԻ ՄԵՋ*

Ոնց որ կռահում եմ, թե ով է էս գործի հեղինակը: Ամեն մրցույթում սպասում եմ, որ մի լավ գործ կուղարկի: Ու ամեն անգամ ինքը հիասթափացնում ա: Հեղինակ ջան, չեմ ուզում խորանալ էս գործիդ մեջ ու ասել, թե ինչը դուրս չեկավ: Մենակ կխնդրեի, որ ամեն անգամ, երբ մրցույթ ա հայտարարվում, հենց առաջին օրվանից սկսես մտածել, թե ինչ ես գրելու կամ հենց առաջին օրվանից սկսես գրել: Թե չէ էս գործը շըփ-թըփություն, էնքան-որ-մի-բան-ուղարկեմ զգացողություն առաջացրեց: Չեմ քվեարկելու:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս օրն ընթերցանության առումով առանձնապես բեղուն չէր. մենակ ութերորդը կարդացի։

*8. «Ականջավոր լուսին»*

Վերնագիրն էնքան էլ չհավանեցի. մի տեսակ կարկատանոտ ա հնչում։ Պատմվածքը լավն էր, հատկապես յուրօրինակ գրելաոճը շատ հավանեցի։ Պատմությունն ինքը առանձնապես մի երևելի բան չէր, բայց շարադրանքն ամեն ինչ արժեր։ Հա, Աղասն էլ լավ տղա էր  :Jpit: ։ Կերպարը շատ իրական ու շոշափելի էր։ Լինում են տենց տղաներ, հատկապես գյուղերում։ 

Բայց մոգական ռեալիզմի իմ պատկերացումներին էնքան էլ չի համապատասխանում։ Ամեն դեպքում անցավ ֆավորիտներիս շարքը, հնարավոր է, որ քվեարկեմ սրա օգտին։ Տեսնենք  :Smile: ։

Բայց... Այ հեղինակ, բա դու խիղճ ունե՞ս։ Էդքան երկար պատմվածքն ընդամենը մի երկու պարբերությա՞մբ ներկայացնել։ Ցնդել կարելի ա... Էլ չեմ ասում ուրիշի ուղղակի խոսքի մասին։ Պատմվածքի առնվազն կեսը խոսակցություններ են ու բոլորը կողք–կողքի շարունակվող  :Wacko: ։ Երբ խոսակցություններն էդքան շատ են լինում ու շարունակական, որպես կանոն, ամեն մեկի ասածը գրվում ա նոր տողից ու գծիկով, ոչ թե իրար հետևից ու չակերտներով։ Զարմանալի ա, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ բավական գրագետ գրված գործ ա, բայց էդ ուրիշի ուղղակի խոսքը հեղինակը չի իմացել՝ ոնց ա պետք գրել։ Ու դրա հետևանքով խոսակցություններն ահագին շփոթեցնող էին. ես որ կարդալիս հաճախ չէի ջոկում՝ ինչը ով ասեց, որ իրար կողքի են, հաճախ հաջորդի ասածն ընկալում ես որպես նախորդի շարունակություն, ու շիլաշփոթ ա դառնում, ստիպված հետ ես գնում, նորից կարդում, որ տեղը բերես՝ որը ով էր ասել։ Ու դա ահագին ծանրացնում ու փչացնում ա ընթերցանությունը։ Իսկ երբ նոր տողից ու գծիկով են լինում խոսակցությունները, ավտոմատ ընկալվում են որպես տարբեր մարդկանց ասածներ, հատուկ մտածելու, տեղը բերելու խնդիր չի լինում։

Էսօր էսքանը։ Ես գնացի քնելու։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Շինարար (18.04.2013)

----------


## Peace

> *Ականջավոր լուսին*
> «Տուն ունես, երջանիկ մարդ, կգնաս, թեյ կտան, անկողին կբացեն, կինդ կմտնի ծոցդ, կասի` վաղը, կովը, երեխան, հավերը, կասի` ոչխարը, խոզերը, կասի` խոտը, ծառերը, կասի` պատը, ջրի խողովակը, տանիքը...»: «Կասի»,-տխրած` հաստատեց Աղասը:


-Լիլի, կապիկին պոպոք տուր:
-Հայրի՞կ, կապիկին պոպոք կտա՞ն:
-Կտան, բալես, կտան:

Լիլիի վրա շեշտ պետք է դնեի չեմ գտնում, չկա, չկա, ջհայնամին լինի՛:

----------


## Enna Adoly

<<Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում>>
Մի տեսակ դուրս չեկավ միտքը:Երևի չհասկացա,թե ինչ էր ուզում ասել...

----------


## Enna Adoly

<<Թերզ>>
Սկիզբը ընթերցեցի,քանի որ առաջին դեմքից պատմվածքներ չեմ սիրում չշարունակեցի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

9. Գծեր Շեղողը - ես գծեր շեղողն եմ, գծեր շեղողն եմ ես, այդ ես եմ, որ գծերն եմ շեղում: Ուզում էր հետաքրքիր լինել, բայց ձանձրացրեց: Դաժե Անուբիսը չօգնեց:

----------

Ուլուանա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ.* Դուրս չեկավ, չեմ սիրում նման պատմվածքներ՝ գարշահոտություն, ճահիճ, ճահճագույն: Չհավանեցի
*Նախագահը.* Էս պատմվածքն էլ էդքան չհավանեցի: Իմաստ կար մեջը, բայց հետաքրքրությամբ չէր ընթերցվում: Կարծում եմ հեղինակը ակումբցի չի:
*Խորհուրդ.* Այստեղ մոգական ռեալիզմ չկար կարելի է ասել: Անձամբ ես համարյա ոչ մի խորհրդավոր ու տարօրինակ բան չտեսա: Ճիշտ ա մոգական ռեալիզմն այն ժանրն է, որտեղ ամեն ինչ շատ համոզիչ է գրված ու ընթերցողի մոտ էլ է իրականի տպավորություն թողնում, բայց այս պատմվածքում ես չտեսա այն, ինչը ընթերցող մոտ անիրական իրականության տպավորություն է թողնելու: Չկար:pradon Իսկ որպես սովորական պատմվածք... ոչինչ այնպես, սովորական էր, նախորդ երկու կարդացածներիցս հաստատ ավելի լավն էր:
*Դառնահամ.* Լավն էր բավականին :Yes:  Հավես էր, հաճույքով էր ընթերցվում: Երբ հասա *Թոր*ին... էլի մեր *Մարի*ին հիշեցի, կարծում եմ էս մեկի հեղինակն էլ ա ինքը, նման ա ձեռագիրը :Smile:  Էլի վառ երեւակայություն կար այնտեղ, դրական ազդեցություն թողեց:
*Այրվող ծղոտների տունը.* Սա ընդհակառակը, վատ ազդեցություն էր թողնում: Ես էլ պատմվածքի բամբասկոտ հերոսների խորշում էի կերպարներից, ինչպես երեկ խորշեցի *Կճեպներ*ի միջի Ալվարեսներից, (չհաշված Դիեգոյին): Բայց ի տարբերություն Կճեպների, այս պատմվածքը հետաքրքրությամբ ու հաճույքով չկարդացի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> <<Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում>>
> Մի տեսակ դուրս չեկավ միտքը:Երևի չհասկացա,թե ինչ էր ուզում ասել...


Կմեծանաս, կհասկանաս  :LOL: 

*Խորհուրդ*
Շատ լավն էր, սիրուն էր: Նենց մի տեսակ պուպուշ բան կար էս պատմվածքի մեջ: Բայց հավանաբար չեմ քվեարկի, որովհետև ավելի ուժեղ գործեր էլ կան:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

«Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»-ը վերջն էր: Քվեարկեցի:  :Love:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> _իմ արև, Ի, Բա չէ... սիրուն չի:_  
> 
> Կարծում ես` գյուղացին պետք է ասեր, իմ արեգակ, կներե՞ք և ինչու ո՞չ:


օրինակ այսպես տգեղ կստացվե՞ր.

«Ոչինչ էլ չեմ ուզում, հա՜, էնքան հանգիստ եմ, էսպես հանգիստ հեչ չեմ եղել»...

«Անունս ի՞նչ իմացար»

«հո օդից չբռնեցի՞»

կարծում եմ նմանատիպ գրելը գյուղացու կերպարին չէր խանգարի...

----------


## ivy

> Տարբերակ 22: բեե, էս ի՞նչ էր  ctrl+a, delete


Չգիտեմ, էս տարբերակն ինձ համար ահագին սիրուն էր:
Ճիշտ է, սկզբում վատ տպավորություն թողեց, որ կիսատ էր ուղարկված, բայց հետո երբ լրացվեց ու կարդացի ամբողջը, ահագին ազդեց վրաս:
Էդ միջի թախիծը, որ համ անբացատրելի էր, համ խորը, մի տեսակ հետք թողեց:

Էս պատկերը հլը նայեք ինչ ազդեցիկ է, հատկապես վերջին մասը.




> «Երբ Աշոտը մահացավ»,- ասաց Շողակաթն,- «իր սենյակից երեք գիշեր նրա լացի ձայնն էր լսվում: Ես գիտեմ, նրանց բնակարանը մերի կողքին է, ու մեր սենյակներն ընդհանուր պատ ունեն: Աշոտն ամեն գիշեր լաց էր լինում: Մի անգամ ես գիշերը դուրս եկա մեր պատշգամբ, անցա Աշոտի սենյակ: Իմ սենյակի պատին հայելի կա. Աշոտի սենյակի պատին էլ, ուղիղ իմ հայելու հակառակ կողմում: Իր հայելին ծածկած էր սպիտակ սփռոցով: Երբ մոտեցա հայելուն, լացի ձայն լսեցի պատի մյուս կողմից: Իմ լացի ձայնը»


Կամ էլ ուղղակի ես եմ չափազանց զգայուն:

----------


## Դավիթ

> օրինակ այսպես տգեղ կստացվե՞ր.
> 
> «Ոչինչ էլ չեմ ուզում, հա՜, էնքան հանգիստ եմ, էսպես հանգիստ հեչ չեմ եղել»...
> 
> «Անունս ի՞նչ իմացար»
> 
> «հո օդից չբռնեցի՞»
> 
> կարծում եմ նմանատիպ գրելը գյուղացու կերպարին չէր խանգարի...


Երկրորդական բաների ետևից ես ընկել: :Smile:  «Հո ու հեչ»-ը այդքան տարբերվու՞մ են «իմ արև ու բա չէ» արտահայտություններից:

----------

Գալաթեա (18.04.2013)

----------


## Peace

> *Շարունակություն*
>  Թաղմանս ժամանակ մարդկանց դեմքերին միայն ձանձրույթ էր կարելի նկատել և հոգնածություն, ահավոր շոգ օրեր էին սկսվել:


Մի օր իմ ընկերներից մեկն էլ ասեց՝ արի մահանանք: Համաձայնեցի, բայց մի պայմանով, որ երկուսիս էլ նույն գերեզմանոցում են թաղելու: 

Նա իսլամ էր դավանում: Ըստ իրենց ավանդույթների թաղման արարողության ժամանակ, նախ՝ դագաղ չեն օգտագործում, հետո՝ հագուստ չեն հագցնում: Մերկ մարմինը փաթաթում եմ ճերմակ սավանի մեջ և այդքանը: 

Դե մենք էլ գիտես՝ տաբատ, վերնաշապիկ, կոշիկ, թաշկինակը բթան  արանքում: Ամեն ինչը տեղը, կարճ ասած:

Ու տանում են մեզ մեր վերջին հանգրվանատեղի: 

Մեկ շաբաթ անց, զանգեցի ծանոթիս, ասեցի՝ շուտ արա արի ինձ ստեղից տար: Ափալ-թափալ եկավ ասում ա՝ ի՞նչա եղել, կռվե՞լ ես: Ասեցի՝ վայ Տրդատ ջան, ի՞նչ կռվել, դադար չեն տալիս, ամեն րոպե մեկը գալիս  ասում ա՝ գնա մեր համար տորթ բեր, ջուր բեր, դու հագնված ես: 

Նա ժպտաց ու գիտես ի՞նչ ասաց ինձ՝ էս լեն ու բոլ աշխարհում, դու ինչի՞ բռնեցիր մահվան ուղին...

----------


## Տրիբուն

10. Շարունակություն - հետաքրքիր էր: Մոգականն էլ կար, ռեալիզմն էլ: Գրողը շատ թեթևշունչ մարդ ա, որ սենց հանգիստ ու հեշտ նկարագրել էր սեփական մահն ու հետմահու արկածերը: էս պահի դրությամբ կքվեարկեմ էս տարբերակի օգտին:

----------

Smokie (20.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Լավ, ոնց որ թե համարյա բոլորը կարդացի, երևի արդեն կարելի ա կամաց-կամաց մասնակցել քննարկումներին:

Ուզում եմ հենց սկզբից մի բան ասել: Ոնց հասկացա՝ քննարկողներից-քվեարկողներից համարյա ոչ ոք կարևորություն չի տալիս մրցույթի վերնագրին՝ «Մոգական ռեալիզմ». գովում են, եթե լավն ա, չեն գովում, եթե լավը չի: Ճշտենք մի քանի բան: Հեքիաթը մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Ֆենտզին մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Միստիկան մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Ֆարսը մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Էպոսը մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Փսիխադելիկան մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Չէ, էլի, ժողովուրդ, էն ամեն ինչը, որ գերբնական ա ու կախարդական ու անհասկանալի ա, դեռ մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Էս մրցույթի վերնագրի մեջ բացի «մոգական» բառից կա նաև *«ռեալիզմ»* շատ ավելի կարևոր բառը, ու ես հատուկենտ գործերի մեջ ռեալիզմ տեսա: *Էս մրցույթի շրջանակներում գրված գործը ինչքան էլ լավը լինի, չի կարող հաղթող տարբերակ լինել, քանի դեռ չի համապատասխանում մրցույթի պահանջներին:* Իսկ էդ պահանջները շատ հստակ են. խնդրում եմ խուսափել «դե ինձ համար մոգական ռեալիզմը էս ա, ուրիշի համար էն ա, ես չեմ հասկանում, էս մեկը ինձ դզեց, էս մեկը լացացրեց, էս մեկը խնդացրեց,» տեսակի կարծիքներից, մյուս ժանրային մրցույթների ժամանակ էս ոնց որ թե չկար, սարսափը սարսափ էր, ոչ թե, ասենք, շաքարաման: Մոգական ռեալիզմում էն, ինչ գերբնական ա, ներկայացվում ա որպես ամենասովորական ու կենցաղային երևույթ, որի վրա ոչ ոք առանձնապես ուշադրություն չի էլ դարձնում, ու որոնցով առանձնապես պայմանավորված չի դեպքերի զարգացումը. դրանք ուղղակի կան ու հետաքրքիր աստառ են տալիս սյուժեին՝ միայն ինչ-որ պահի գլուխ բարձրացնելով ու էլի կորելով (պարբերաբար, եթե պետք ա): Հենց պատումի գերբնական տարրը դառնում ա էդ պատումի առանցքը, գործը դադարում ա մոգական ռեալիզմ լինելուց ու դառնում ա, օրինակ, վերևում նշածներս: Էլի եմ ասում՝ ստեղ կա «ռեալիզմ» բառը, էդ հիշել ա պետք: Խնդրում եմ՝ գործերը կարդալիս մի մոռացեք մրցույթի վերնագիրը, էլի, թե չէ սենց մրցույթի ամբողջ իմաստն ու հետաքրքրությունը կորում ա: Գործը գնահատելուց առաջին հերթին գնահատվում ա դրա համապատասխանությունը մրցույթին, հետո նոր մնացած բոլոր որակները, իմ շատ համեստ կարծիքով, թե չէ ամբողջ սպորտային հետաքրքրությունը կորում ա, երբ լեռնադահուկորդները սկսում են ըմբշամարտ կպնել ջրացատկորդների հետ: Ավել-պակաս կներեք, գնացինք, էսօր պարապ եմ, գործից գնամ տուն ու խրվեմ էս թեմայի մեջ:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Enna Adoly (18.04.2013), impression (18.04.2013), ivy (18.04.2013), Sambitbaba (19.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (18.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (18.04.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (18.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Գծեր շեղողը.* Վատը չէր, բայց ոչ էլ այդ աստիճանի հավանեցի:Սովորական էր, գծեր շեղողի գաղափարն ու գործողությունն էր, որ բավականին դուրս եկավ :Ok: 
Իսկայ *Շարունակությունը,* շատ հավանեցի: Լավ էր նկարագրված, հեշտությամբ էր կարդացվում ու հետաքրքիր էր: :Sulel: 
*
Շ.գ.կ.պ.ձ.գ.մ.պ.ա.կ.ի.ն.ա.մ.*  օօօ՜... սպասածիս պես կարճ չտեւեց ընթերցումը: Տեղ-տեղ ձանձրանում էի մի տեսակ (կարող ա էսօր շատ կարդացի դրանից ա :Think: ): Կարելի է ասել զվարճալի էր, իսկ մկան մասից սկսած հետաքրքրացավ քիչ մը: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, թվաց թե պատմությունն իրենից շատ բան չի ներկայացնում իմաստալիությամբ: :Xeloq: 

Շարունակելի

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*1. Հրացան*

Նենց տարօրինակ գործ ա սա: Ահավոր շատ դուրըս գալիս ա միտքը, ու հեչ դուրըս չի գալիս իրականացումը, ցավոք սրտի: Շատ, մմմ, մելոդիկ ու նուրբ պատմվածք ա, իմ կարծիքով, ու երևակայական երղբոր մասին գրելը արդեն լավ ա, սիրուն ա ու հավես: Ուղղակի էդ հիմնական ասելիքը էնքան թունդ ա խեղդված ամեն տեսակ այլաբանությունների, պետքական ու անպետք մակդիրների ու ածականների ու էլի տենց բաների տակ, որ մի տեսակ կորում ա՝ սկսած հենց սկզբից: Մի հատ լավ խուզել ա պետք էս պատմվածքը, իմհկ: Դե շարադրանքն էլ ա շատ անհարթ, ես տենց բաներին առաջին հերթին եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում, ինձ համար ճիշտ կետադրությունը համարյա նույնքան կարևոր ա, ինչքան հանճարեղ հնարանքը, չեմ սիրում կարդալիս դարուփոսերի մեջ ընկնել (էլ չեմ ասում տառասխալների մասին): Կարդալիս ամենաշատը ինձ էստեղ նեղում էր, որ կուռ պատում չկար. մի տեսակ չես հասկանում սիտուացիաները, կոնկրետ օգտագործված բառի նշանակությունն ու դա օգտագործելու իմաստը (ի՞նչ փոխվեց, ի՞նչ տվեց սենց, ոչ թե նենց գրելը, ի՞նչ ավելացավ, ի՞նչ պակասեց), թեյի բաժակից հանվող մարմինները, կցկտուր պատկերների իրար հետ կապը ու տենց տրիվիալ բաներ: Մի տեսակ ռանդոմ պատմվածք ա: Կարող ա՝ ես եմ անհասկացող:

Հա, ու բնականաբար՝ էստեղ ի սկզբանե ռեալիզմի նշույլ անգամ չկար, կարծում եմ՝ չեք ժխտի: Մոգականն էլ ոչ մի տեղ չգտա ինչ-որ: Բայց սիրուն էր գրված:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2013), Ուլուանա (18.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

20.Դառնահամ- Եթե ռոմանտիկա, ուրեմն միայն էս ձևի  :Jpit:  Չնայած որ մի քանի ղզիկական պահեր կային, որին ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ, մնացածը դուրս էկավ: Հեղինակը նենց հավես էր նկարագրում, էն կացնի պահը, դաշնամուրը, գարեջուրը, քեֆս բերեց: Ժանրը էդքան էլ չտեսա, բայց ընդհանուր հավանեցի:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (18.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

22.Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը- ահավոր անկապ էր, հետն էլ բան չհասկացա ու ինչ-որ կիսատ էր թե ինչ...ուֆ էրեխեք  :Bad:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ժողովուրդ ուզում եմ էն դեվականը կարդամ, բայց մեռնելս գալիսա, որ երկարությունը տեսնում եմ

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## impression

բայց էս նոր էրեխեքը ինչ խոխմ են  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013), Դավիթ (18.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*2. Չկորցնել*


Էս Չկորցնելը» լավն ա: Մի տեսակ ուղղակի ահավոր ծեծված թեմա ա, մարդ-կին-գայլ-ձմեռ-երեխեք-որս-սեր-խիղճ և այլն: Դե հա, Մաթևոսյանն էր կարծեմ ասում, որ խիղճը գազանի մեջ ա սիրուն, սերն էլ երևի, հիմա սա սիրուն էր, բայց մի տեսակ կարճ էր երևի, լրիվ բացված չի թեման, էն որ ամեն պահի ուզում ես ասել «չեմ հավատում», հետո լեզուդ կծում ես, որտև դու ու՜ր, Ստանիսլավսկին ուր: Մի տեսակ չընդունեցի, օրինակ, էն պահը, որ ամբողջ գյուղը գիտեր, որ Սաթը գայլ ա դառնում ու իրանց ընտանյոք հանդերձ ուտում ա, բայց մեկ ա՝ շարունակում էին թքած ունենալ, մեկ-մեկ հետը լինել ու հետևից գոռալ «պոռնիկ»: Տենց պահեր շատ կային, դեռ հում ա սա, իմ կարծիքով: Նենց մի տեսակ շատ սիրուն այլաբանություն էր ուղղակի էդ ատամները սրելն ու մորթին ցցելը՝ կյանքին դեմ-հանդիման, հիմա դա գայլի տեսքով կլինի, թե պոռնկության՝ մեկ ա, նույնն ա իրականում, կայֆ զուգահեռներ են, բայց դե չի համոզում ինձ: Հա, մեկ էլ բազմակետախեղդ ա արված ու բացարձակապես մոգական չի, ոնց ասեմ, երազ չկա մեջը, ընդհակառակը՝ նենց մի տեսակ բռուտալ գործ ա: Էն էլ, ինչ մոգականություն ա, էնքան էլ չի «նստում» էս ժանրում, հիմա փորձեմ ասեմ՝ ինչու: Էս կին-գայլ փոխակերպությունը գերբնական բան ա, որ եզակի ա ու հստակ առանձնանում ու ընդգծվում ա մնացած՝ կատարելապես ոչ գերբնական իրականության մեջ, այսինքն՝ էն իրականությունը, որը ինձ ցույց ա տալիս պատմվածքը, գերբնականության նախադրյալներ չունի, էդ իրականության դետալներից մեկն ա գերբնական մենակ, գայլը հանենք, տակը բան չի մնա: Օրինակ՝ ոչ ոք չի վիճարկի, որ Դրակուլան մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, Ֆրանկենշտեյնը մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, դր. Ջեքիլն ու միստր Հայդը մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, չնայած՝ կարծես թե նորմալ ա, որ իրենց իրականությունում վամպիրներ ու հրեշներ կարող են լինել, ու իմաստային առումով էլ էդ գործերը շատ ավելի խորն են, քան սովորական տրիլլերները, այլաբանությունն էլ լիքն ա: Սա դրանց նման ա. ինքնին լավն ա, մրցույթում՝ չէ:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> բայց էս նոր էրեխեքը ինչ խոխմ են


 :Shok: : Ես քեզնից ուղիղ հիսուն րոպե շուտ եմ ասել  :Beee: .




> Վերջն են էս էրեխեքը :

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (18.04.2013)

----------


## impression

> : Ես քեզնից ուղիղ հիսուն րոպե շուտ եմ ասել .


հների մեջ էլ խոխմա տպեր կան բայց  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Սաթը գայլ ա դառնում ու իրանց ընտանյոք հանդերձ ուտում ա, բայց մեկ ա՝ շարունակում էին թքած ունենալ


Բայց Սաթը ոչ մեկին չէր ուտում. ինչքան հասկացա՝ պատմվածքի իմաստը հենց էդ էր, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից, ինքը չէր կորցնում իր մարդ լինելը` անգամ մորթու տակ  :Think:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ Հրացանի մեջ, չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես ռեալիզմ տեսնում եմ: Հայրը, տան ալկաշային մթնոլորտը լրիվ ռեալիստական էր:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2013), Ուլուանա (18.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*3. Կճեպները*


Ստեղ կարճ եմ գրում, որովհետև համարյա ասելու բան չունեմ. ընտիրագույն գործ ա: Մանավանդ երկու բան ա ինձ ստեղ սպանում՝ առաջինը հենց օրիգինալ գաղափարն ա (ձվից ծնվող երեխաները, մեռնես՝ չես հորինի), ու երկրորդը՝ էն պուճուր պատկերը, թե ոնց էր Դիեգոն ծնվելուց հետո գժի նման հոտոտում մորը, էդ մեկը վերջն ա լրիվ: Կարգին գրված գործ ա, սկիզբ ունի, ընթացք ունի ու վերջ ունի, հետաքրքիր ա, սիրուն ա ու մշակված, ես որ լավ պատմվածքը սենց եմ պատկերացնում, պրծ, էս էն բաներից ա, որ կարդալուց բացի տեղն եկած ժամանակ պատմել էլ ես ուզում, ես արդեն մի անգամ ուրիշին պատմել եմ երեկ, հմայված լսում էր, թե ինչ են դառնում ձվից ծնված ու մայր չտեսած երեխաները, ու թե ինչ կարող ա անել մարդու հետ նոր ծնված ժամանակ մի շունչ շնչած մոր հոտը, ու ամենակարևորը՝ հավատում էր. եթե սա մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, ուրեմն ես գետակինճ եմ, ասենք:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (18.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (18.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց Սաթը ոչ մեկին չէր ուտում. ինչքան հասկացա՝ պատմվածքի իմաստը հենց էդ էր, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից, ինքը չէր կորցնում իր մարդ լինելը` անգամ մորթու տակ


Հա՞։ Բայց ես հասկացել էի, որ ուտում էր։ Բա էն տղային որ տանում էր հեռու տեղ, իմ հասկանալով՝ տանում էր մի խուլ, մարդկանց աչքից հեռու տեղ, որ հարձակվեր վրան, համ ինքն ուտեր, համ էլ մնացածը տաներ էրեխեքին։ Ուղղակի էդ տղան որ փորձեց հետը խոսել, պլանները փոխվեցին  :LOL: ։ Ու էդ օրը ստիպված եղավ մանր–մունր ագռավներով յոլա գնալ  :LOL: ։ Ու, ինչքան հասկացա, միշտ էլ տենց էր անում. պոռնիկ ձևանալով՝ մարդկանց տանում, ուտում էր։ Փաստորեն, էդ սաղ սխա՞լ եմ հասկացել  :LOL: ։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց Սաթը ոչ մեկին չէր ուտում. ինչքան հասկացա՝ պատմվածքի իմաստը հենց էդ էր, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից, ինքը չէր կորցնում իր մարդ լինելը` անգամ մորթու տակ


Հմ, դժվար ա ասել. Սաթը բարի սամարացի չէր, շատ կոնկրետ գայլ էր ու շատ կոնկրետ ձևի կերակրում էր իր ձագերին, ու հազիվ թե ձմեռը ձմեռվա հետևից մենակ ագռավներով էին հանում, լրիվ ընդհակառակը, ինքը տղամարդկանց մենակ փողի համար չէր կպցնում փողցներում: Հա, ստեղ առանցքայինը էն ա, որ մարդկայնությունը հաղթում ա գազանին, բայց ոչ թե Սաթի միջի մարդկայնությունն ա հաղթում Սաթի միջի գազանին, այլ էն խեղճուկրակ տղայի միջի մարդն ա հաղթում Սաթի միջի գազանին: Տղան հենց կարեկցում ա նրան ու խոսում ա հետը, Սաթը հալվում ա, գազանը կորում ա: Ստեղ կարևորը էն էր, որ տղան ա մարդ տեսնում պոռնիկի/գազանի մեջ, ոչ թե որ պոռնիկն ա մարդ մնում, որտև ստիպված ա երեխա կերակրել, էդ մի քիչ շատ բանալ ա: Կարճ ասած՝ տղան չի կորցնում իր մարդկությունը, ոչ թե գայլը. գայլը վաղուց արդեն կորցրել էր ու բոլորի համար գայլ էր, բացի էդ տղուց: Մեսիջն էլ էն ա, որ «մարդիկ, մեկ-մեկ խոսեք ուրիշների հետ, մի կորցրեք ձեր մարդկությունը», ոչ թե «մարդիկ, մի կերեք ուրիշներին, մի կորցրեք ձեր մարդկությունը»: Երկրորդ տարբերակը շատ ձանձրալի ա, էլի:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (18.04.2013), Smokie (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (18.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հա՞։ Բայց ես հասկացել էի, որ ուտում էր։ Բա էն տղային որ տանում էր հեռու տեղ, իմ հասկանալով՝ տանում էր մի խուլ, մարդկանց աչքից հեռու տեղ, որ հարձակվեր վրան, համ ինքն ուտեր, համ էլ մնացածը տաներ էրեխեքին։ Ուղղակի էդ տղան որ փորձեց հետը խոսել, պլանները փոխվեցին ։ Ու էդ օրը ստիպված եղավ մանր–մունր ագռավներով յոլա գնալ ։ Ու, ինչքան հասկացա, միշտ էլ տենց էր անում. պոռնիկ ձևանալով՝ մարդկանց տանում, ուտում էր։ Փաստորեն, էդ սաղ սխա՞լ եմ հասկացել ։


Էս դարձավ Դիեգոյի՝ ձվի մեջ մեռնելը, թե սաղ մնալը  :Jpit: 
Ես իմ հասկացածն ասեցի՝ կապելով վերնագրի հետ: Այլապես ինչու պիտի վերնագիրը լիներ «Չկորցնել»: Հիմա թե ուրիշ ով ոնց է հասկացել, չգիտեմ, կարող է և ես չափազանց լավատես եմ՝ էն Կճեպները վկա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Մի խոսքով, ես գնացի քվեարկելու՝ քանի դեռ լրիվ չեմ խճճվել էս բոլոր քննարկումների մեջ, ու քանի դեռ Հայկը էդ մի տարբերակին չի հասել  :Jpit: 

Մենակ մեկի օգտին եմ էս անգամ քվեարկում, թե չէ որ բոլոր հավանածներս մեյդան բերեմ, տակը համարյա բան չի մնա, իսկ սենց ուզում եմ, որ մեկն առանձնանա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս դարձավ Դիեգոյի՝ ձվի մեջ մեռնելը, թե սաղ մնալը 
> Ես իմ հասկացածն ասեցի՝ կապելով վերնագրի հետ: Այլապես ինչու պիտի վերնագիրը լիներ «Չկորցնել»: Հիմա թե ուրիշ ով ոնց է հասկացել, չգիտեմ, կարող է և ես չափազանց լավատես եմ՝ էն Կճեպները վկա


Դե, ես էլ եմ միշտ լավ տարբերակի կողմնակից ու էդ եմ ուզում տեսնել (Դիեգոյի կճեպները վկա  :Jpit: ), բայց էս մեկի դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, էդ առումով լավատեսության համար տեղ չէր մնում, եսիմ։

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2013), ivy (18.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Դե, ես էլ եմ միշտ լավ տարբերակի կողմնակից ու էդ եմ ուզում տեսնել (Դիեգոյի կճեպները վկա ), բայց էս մեկի դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, էդ առումով լավատեսության համար տեղ չէր մնում, եսիմ։


Անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ լավն էր էդ գործը, բայց որոշեցի մենակ «Ալիսին» ձայն տալ:

----------

impression (18.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*4. Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը*


Օֆ օֆ, աշխարհ-աշխարհ, ես էլ էի Տամիբեն փորձում թարս կարդալ, ինչ անախորժ բան ասես՝ ստացվում էր: Նենց կիսասիրուն-կիսապարզունակ լեգենդ ա, էլի, ինչ-որ անիրական քաղաք կար, ինչ-որ անիրական գայլեր կային սարի հետևում, որ առանձնակի դաժանությամբ մարդ էին ուտում, մի շատ կասկածելի ծերուկ կար, որ հարյուրամյակներով ցորեն էր հնձում ու ծխամորճ քաշում, ատելությունից ու քֆուր-քյաֆարից ծնված անշեջ հուր կար (ականջդ կանչի, Փարվանա), լեզվական պատնեշը չհաղթահարելու պատճառով կրակե պատնեշը չհաղթահարող հազար-հազարավորներ կային, տենց միամիտ-միամիտ էլ իրար հետևից ընկան կրակը, մի խոսքով՝ ինչ ասես կար, բացի ռեալիզմից, բայց դե լեգենդում ի՞նչ ռեալիզմ, ասք-զրույց-լեգենդը հենց նրանով ա ասք-զրույց-լեգենդ, որ բնավ ռեալիստական չի: Միով բանիվ՝ էս էլ չի համապատասխանում մրցույթին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ լավն էր էդ գործը, բայց որոշեցի մենակ «Ալիսին» ձայն տալ:


Ֆեմինիստ  :Beee: : Մեկ դու, մեկ Բյուրը, բանկի մեջ ճզմած տղեք եք տեսնում, ձեզ կորցնում եք  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (18.04.2013), Տրիբուն (19.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ֆեմինիստ : Մեկ դու, մեկ Բյուրը, բանկի մեջ ճզմած տղեք եք տեսնում, ձեզ կորցնում եք :


Ես տղերքից ընդհանրապես ինձ չեմ կորցնում, Հայկ ջան՝ ոչ բանկի մեջ, ոչ դրանից դուրս. սուտը մկան պոչ դառնա  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*5. Ածելիավոր*

Էս մեկը շատ լավն էր: Սենց խանգարված երևակայություններ շատ եմ սիրում, լրիվ Gorno կամ Torture Porn տեսակի գործ էր, որ սկսեցի կարդալ, էնքան վառ ու գրաֆիկական պատկերացրեցի էդ ամեն ինչը, որ ինձ տարավ, ու ամեն ինչ եկավ աչքիս առաջ՝ սկսած Silent Hill-ի Pyramid Head-ից, վերջացրած ամեն տեսակի Ֆրեդի Կրյուգերներով ու Սուինի Թոդդերով, էն Հոսթել-մոսթելների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Բայց քանի գնաց՝ թուլացավ, վերջում տակը բան չմնաց: Այսինքն՝ քանի չգնաց էլ, ընդհանրապես չգնաց, ոչ մի տեղ չգնաց էս գործը: Մենակ փսիխադելիայի վրա նորմալ պատմվածք չի լինում, էլի, ես հին մարդ եմ, ինձ զարգացում ու հանգուցալուծում էլ ա պետք: Հա, մեկ էլ Tool-ի կլիպները հիշացրեց էս գործը, ասենք՝ Prison Sex-ը: Ուղղագրական ու լեզվական անհարթություններ կային, որ կարդալիս շեղում էին, օրինակ՝ «մի բրդոտ գլուխ գլորվեց հատակով մեկ», «Սևամազն ընկավ հատակին՝ մի սարսափելի ձայն արձակելով» ու էլի սենց բաներ: Եռացող սպիրտի հոտն ու դուրս ցցված թիակներն ամենաշատը հավանեցի: Հա, դե մեկ էլ՝ ի՞նչ ռեալիզմի մասին ա խոսքն ընդհանրապես, թարթիչ ըլնեմ, ինչու՞ ա «Ածելիավորը» էս մրցույթում:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Վոլտերա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *5. Ածելիավոր*
> 
> Էս մեկը շատ լավն էր: Սենց խանգարված երևակայություններ շատ եմ սիրում, լրիվ Gorno կամ Torture Porn տեսակի գործ էր, որ սկսեցի կարդալ, էնքան վառ ու գրաֆիկական պատկերացրեցի էդ ամեն ինչը, որ ինձ տարավ, ու ամեն ինչ եկավ աչքիս առաջ՝ սկսած Silent Hill-ի Pyramid Head-ից, վերջացրած ամեն տեսակի Ֆրեդի Կրյուգերներով ու Սուինի Թոդդերով, էն Հոսթել-մոսթելների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: *Բայց քանի գնաց՝ թուլացավ, վերջում տակը բան չմնաց: Այսինքն՝ քանի չգնաց էլ, ընդհանրապես չգնաց, ոչ մի տեղ չգնաց էս գործը: Մենակ փսիխադելիայի վրա նորմալ պատմվածք չի լինում, էլի, ես հին մարդ եմ, ինձ զարգացում ու հանգուցալուծում էլ ա պետք:* Հա, մեկ էլ Tool-ի կլիպները հիշացրեց էս գործը, ասենք՝ Prison Sex-ը: Ուղղագրական ու լեզվական անհարթություններ կային, որ կարդալիս շեղում էին, օրինակ՝ «մի բրդոտ գլուխ գլորվեց հատակով մեկ», «Սևամազն ընկավ հատակին՝ մի սարսափելի ձայն արձակելով» ու էլի սենց բաներ: Եռացող սպիրտի հոտն ու դուրս ցցված թիակներն ամենաշատը հավանեցի: Հա, դե մեկ էլ՝ ի՞նչ ռեալիզմի մասին ա խոսքն ընդհանրապես, թարթիչ ըլնեմ, ինչու՞ ա «Ածելիավորը» էս մրցույթում:


Լավ, որ էդքան լավն էր, դու հասկացա՞ր, թե էդ արյուն հավաքելն ինչի համար էր, ի վերջո, որ տենց ամեն կաթիլի վրա դողդղալով հավաքում էր ու բոլորին համոզում, որ շատ կարևոր ա, շատ պետք ա և այլն։ Կամ՝ ո՞վ էր էդ Սևամազը։ Էլ չեմ ասում՝ Ածելիավորը  :LOL: ։ Եթե հասկացել ես, ինձ էլ լուսավորի, էլի։

Հա, ի դեպ, թավատառ դարձրածս հատվածի մասին ես էլ եմ գրել, ուղղակի, ի տարբերություն քեզ, էդ հանգամանքը ինձ համար բավական էր, որ գործը չհավանեի  :Jpit: . 



> *5. «Ածելիավոր»*
> 
> Սրանից էլ բան չհասկացա։ *Խաբուսիկ խոստումնալից սկիզբ ուներ, բայց ոնց որ ամբողջ պատմվածքը տենց էլ մնաց էդ սկզբի վրա դոփելիս։ Հա սպասում ես, որ, այ, էս ա մի բան կլինի, մի բան կպարզվի, բայց չէ, տենց էլ ոչ մի բան չեղավ, ոչ մի բան էլ չպարզվեց։ Ոչ մի զարգացում, ոչ մի բացահայտում։* Հետաքրքիր է, հեղինակի մտքով չի՞ անցել, որ ընթերցողը չի կարող էդքան չասվածը գուշակել։
> Մի խոսքով՝ չհավանեցի ու հաստատ չեմ քվեարկելու։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ, որ էդքան լավն էր, դու հասկացա՞ր, թե էդ արյուն հավաքելն ինչի համար էր, ի վերջո, որ տենց ամեն կաթիլի վրա դողդղալով հավաքում էր ու բոլորին համոզում, որ շատ կարևոր ա, շատ պետք ա և այլն։ Կամ՝ ո՞վ էր էդ Սևամազը։ Էլ չեմ ասում՝ Ածելիավորը ։ Եթե հասկացել ես, ինձ էլ լուսավորի, էլի։
> 
> Հա, ի դեպ, թավատառ դարձրածս հատվածի մասին ես էլ եմ գրել, ուղղակի, ի տարբերություն քեզ, էդ հանգամանքը ինձ համար բավական էր, որ գործը չհավանեի .


Դե ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, էլի, զարգացում չկար, տենց ինքնանպատակ լռված էին ածելիականներով իրար հետ, հետո մեկ էլ պրծավ, կամ էլ պարզվեց, որ Ջոնին էլ ա ածելիավոր դառնում կողքի սենյակում, կամ էլ պարզվեց, որ օձը կծում ա իր պոչը, կամ էլ ոչ մի բան չպարզվեց, մեկ ա: Նենց էլ չի, որ էկզիստենցիալիստական անելանելիությունից ու աբսուրդից խորանանք, փորձենք հասկանալ՝ ինչն ինչոց ա, չկար ստեղ տենց բան, ինստինկտների ու ռեֆլեքսների մակարդակի գործ էր, վերլուծությունների ու զգայությունների մակարդակի գործ չէր: Մի խոսքով՝ setting-ն ու խփնված երևակայությունը շատ հավանեցի, տոշշշշնի ես եմ ( :Jpit: ), պատմվածքը՝ չէ, որտև ստեղ պատմվածք չկար, ինձ ոչ մի բան չպատմեց սա, շատ կոպիտ ասած:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինձ ա՞ թվում, թե՞ իսկականից էս անգամ ակտիվությունը քիչ ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, էլի, զարգացում չկար, տենց ինքնանպատակ լռված էին ածելիականներով իրար հետ, հետո մեկ էլ պրծավ, կամ էլ պարզվեց, որ Ջոնին էլ ա ածելիավոր դառնում կողքի սենյակում, կամ էլ պարզվեց, որ օձը կծում ա իր պոչը, կամ էլ ոչ մի բան չպարզվեց, մեկ ա: Նենց էլ չի, որ էկզիստենցիալիստական անելանելիությունից ու աբսուրդից խորանանք, փորձենք հասկանալ՝ ինչն ինչոց ա, չկար ստեղ տենց բան, ինստինկտների ու ռեֆլեքսների մակարդակի գործ էր, վերլուծությունների ու զգայությունների մակարդակի գործ չէր: Մի խոսքով՝ setting-ն ու խփնված երևակայությունը շատ հավանեցի, տոշշշշնի ես եմ (), պատմվածքը՝ չէ, որտև ստեղ պատմվածք չկար, ինձ ոչ մի բան չպատմեց սա, շատ կոպիտ ասած:


Ուղղակի որ գրել ես՝ շատ լավն էր, ես հասկացել եմ, որ հավանել ես որպես ստեղծագործություն։ Իսկ ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարելի էր հասկանալ, չգիտեմ։ Բայց պարզվեց՝ չէ, փաստորեն  :Jpit: ։ Ընդամենը կոնկրետ գործոններ ես հավանել։

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ ա՞ թվում, թե՞ իսկականից էս անգամ ակտիվությունը քիչ ա:


Դա նրանից ա որ գրական խորհուրդը իր թոթոլ միջնամատը թափ տվեց, ասեց գնացե՛ք, 22 տարբերակ կարդացե՛ք, տեսեք հե՞շտ ա: Դմբրվում ենք:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *4. Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը*
> Օֆ օֆ, աշխարհ-աշխարհ, ես էլ էի Տամիբեն փորձում թարս կարդալ, ինչ անախորժ բան ասես՝ ստացվում էր:


Փաստորեն մենակ ես չեմ Տամիբեն միամիտ թարս կարդալուց մի քիչ անհարմար զգացել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ ա՞ թվում, թե՞ իսկականից էս անգամ ակտիվությունը քիչ ա:


Չէ, չի թվում, քիչ ա։ Նախորդ մրցույթներին օրական մի տասը էջ մինիմում գնում էր կարծեմ։ Հիմա մի երկու–երեք էջ հազիվ ա ձգում։ Մենակ առաջին օրը մի ութ էջ քննարկում եղավ, դրանից հետո մարեց։ Աչքիս՝ Մեֆը չկա, դրանից ա  :Jpit: ։

----------

Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Ես քվեարկում եմ, մնացած հեղինակներին էլ շնորհակալություն…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէ, չի թվում, քիչ ա։ Նախորդ մրցույթներին օրական մի տասը էջ մինիմում գնում էր կարծեմ։ Հիմա մի երկու–երեք էջ հազիվ ա ձգում։ Մենակ առաջին օրը մի ութ էջ քննարկում եղավ, դրանից հետո մարեց։ Աչքիս՝ Մեֆը չկա, դրանից ա ։


Չէ, 22 հատ ա, դրանից ա։ Էս անգամ ով շուտ ա ուղարկել ու սկզբերում ա, ինքը շահեկան դիրքում ա, ով ուշ ա ուղատկել ու վերջերում ա, իր գործը կորում ա։ Մարդիկ չեն ուզում խրվեն էսքանի մեջ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ, 22 հատ ա, դրանից ա։ Էս անգամ ով շուտ ա ուղարկել ու սկզբերում ա, ինքը շահեկան դիրքում ա, ով ուշ ա ուղատկել ու վերջերում ա, իր գործը կորում ա։ Մարդիկ չեն ուզում խրվեն էսքանի մեջ։


Չէի ասի. էս անգամ որոշ մարդիկ վերջից են սկսել կարդալ, նենց որ եթե տուժողներ կան, ապա մեջտեղինները պիտի լինեն  :Jpit: ։ Ես էլ եմ արդեն մտածում վերջից գալու մասին։ Սկզբից սկսել եմ, բայց դեռ կեսին էլ չեմ հասել...

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ Մեֆը հլը կգա ։))։ Հեսա Րաֆֆու բմբուլները հիմնավորապես քամուն տա, կգա ։ՃՃ

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէի ասի. էս անգամ որոշ մարդիկ վերջից են սկսել կարդալ, նենց որ եթե տուժողներ կան, ապա մեջտեղինները պիտի լինեն ։ Ես էլ եմ արդեն մտածում վերջից գալու մասին։ Սկզբից սկսել եմ, բայց դեռ կեսին էլ չեմ հասել...


Ուլուանա խորհուրդ կտամ խառ մառ կարդաս, թե չէ հերթով կգաս կլռվես մեկի վրա ժամերով: Առաջ չգնացող տարբերակներ կան: Համ էլ տենց արդարացի կլինի :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*9. «Գծեր շեղողը»*

Սրանից էլ բան չհասկացանք։ Երևի որ մի քիչ ավելի կենտրոնացած կարդայի, ավելի շատ բան կհասկանայի, բայց էլի ահագին բան չէի հասկանալու հաստատ։ Ուղղակի նենց մի տեսակ չէր ձգում, մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիս մեջ ամենազոռովը սա եմ կարդացել։ Կարդում էի, էնքան որ պրծնեի։ Սկզբի հետ կապն էլ չհասկացա մնացած հատվածների։ Հատկապես էն դիակիզման պրոցեսի տեխնիկական անսարքության մասին նկարագրությունները լրիվ տաղտուկ էին ինձ համար։ Գծեր շեղողն էլ ինչ–որ շատ վերևից էր խոսում, ներվերիս վրա ազդեց։ Չեմ քվեարկելու։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ Մեֆը հլը կգա ։))։ Հեսա Րաֆֆու բմբուլները հիմնավորապես քամուն տա, կգա ։ՃՃ


Եթե պիտի գա ու էստեղ էլ Րաֆֆու բմբուլները քամուն տա, ոնց որ երեկ արեց ու ջնջման ենթարկվեց, ապա ավելի լավ ա՝ չգա։ Հուսով եմ՝ գալու դեպքում գործից կխոսի, ոչ թե, ինչպես միշտ, Րաֆֆուց։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մի երկու հատը ոչ մի գնով չի լինում կարդալ:
Գծեր շեղողի մեջ ուղղագրական սխալներ կան: Լավ էլի, ժողովուրդ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013), Տրիբուն (19.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> անամո՛թ… է՞լ ինչ ես արել… սրբի ավատարն էլ դրել ես առանց ամոթ զգալու…


Մեֆ, հլա դու ասա՝ որն ա քո տարբերակը, հերթով պոտենցիալ մրցակիցներին շարքից հանում ես, որ դու հաղթե՞ս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես հես ա Կճեպի օգտին քվեարկում եմ, ու կոչ եմ անում բոլորին քվեարկել… Չամիչ, ու՞ր ես… արի՛…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հլա դու ասա՝ որն ա քո տարբերակը, հերթով պոտենցիալ մրցակիցներին շարքից հանում ես, որ դու հաղթե՞ս:


ես 3 հատ գործ եմ ներկայացրել… 3-ն էլ իրարից տարբեր… կարա՞ս գուշակես… մեկը որ չլինի, մյուսը լինի… մյուսն էլ որ չլինի, էն մյուսը լինի… շուստռի եմ չէ՞…

----------


## Enna Adoly

<<Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում>>,<Պարիր ինձ համար>>,<<Չկորցնել>>,


> ես 3 հատ գործ եմ ներկայացրել… 3-ն էլ իրարից տարբեր… կարա՞ս գուշակես… մեկը որ չլինի, մյուսը լինի… մյուսն էլ որ չլինի, էն մյուսը լինի… շուստռի եմ չէ՞…

----------

Գալաթեա (18.04.2013), Շինարար (18.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մեկը <<Պարիր ինձ համար>>,<<Չկորցնել>>,


"Չկորցնելը" չեմ կարծում, բայց "Պարիր ինձ համարը" ես էլ եմ իրան կասկածում, նա արած կլինի տենց բան:

----------

Գալաթեա (18.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> <<Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում>>,<Պարիր ինձ համար>>,<<Չկորցնել>>,


չէ… մոտ ես բայց դրանք չեն…

----------


## Smokie

*Անորոշություն.* Շատ պարզ պատմություն դյուրընթեռնելի, հետաքրքիր սյուժե, լավ ձեռագիր, բայց... այս ամենն էլ բոլորովին կապ չուներ մոգական ռեալիզմի հետ::padon Ես անգամ սառը շնչառության մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմ չտեսա: Պատմվածքի հերոսը անընդհատ մտածում էր պապի մասին, պապն իհարկե այսպիսով պապը «միշտ իր հետ էր»:

Փաստորեն իզուր չէր, որ *Ածելիավոր* վերնագրից արդեն վատ ազդեցություն էի ստացել ու նման պատմվածք էի ակնկալում: :Sad:  Լավ էլի :Cray:  չեմ սիրում նման բաներ: Կարդալուց առաջ «հոգեպես պատրաստվել», ինձ ներշնչել էի, որ հենց այդպիսինն էլ լինելու է ու... համ էլ համարյա ոչինչ չհասկացա պատմվածքից, շատ խորհրդավոր թվաց: Չեմ էլ ուզում խորանալ, թող ների ինձ հեղինակը, բայց ես չեմ ուզում մտածել այդ պատմվածքի մասին :brrr smaylik

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Նախագահը*

Ոնց հասկացա, հեղինակը գրելու փորձ ունի, բայց էլի շըփ-թըփ արած, վերջին վայրկյանին ուղարկած գործ էր: Նախ, խորհուրդ կտայի ի-ի ու յ-ի ուղղագրությունն ուսումնասիրեր: Եթե հատուկ էր որոշ տեղերում սենյակ գրված, որոշներում՝ սենիակ, ապա դա էնպես պետք էր անել, որ ընթերցողն էլ հասկանար: Հետո, լիքը քաղաքական կլիշեներ կային, որ իսկականից համը հանում էին: Ես բնավ չեմ ասում, թե մեր քաղաքական վիճակը չի կարող պատմվածքի նյութ դառնալ, բայց կոնկրետ էսպիսի պատմվածքը շատ անհամ էր: Ասենք, որպես օրինակ կարելի է Մարկեսի «Նահապետի աշունը» նայել: Չեմ քվեարկի:

Մնաց երկու գործ:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## impression

Դավիթ ջան, հիմա որ չհանես, մեկա մնալը ոչ մի կոպեկ չարժի, որտև սենց թե նենց որպես փիառ ա ընկալվելու էս ամեն ինչը
ես ինքնաբացահայտվեցի, որ իմ նեռվերը հանգիստ լինեն, սենց լրիվ հակառակ էֆեկտ ա տալու
խնդրում եմ, հանեք էդ անտեր պատմվածքը
մերսի, որ ինձ սիրում եք, ես էլ ձեզ եմ սիրում, էկեք անենք նենց, ոնց ես եմ ասել

----------

Դավիթ (19.04.2013), Շինարար (18.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ ջան, հիմա որ չհանես, մեկա մնալը ոչ մի կոպեկ չարժի, որտև սենց թե նենց որպես փիառ ա ընկալվելու էս ամեն ինչը
> ես ինքնաբացահայտվեցի, որ իմ նեռվերը հանգիստ լինեն, սենց լրիվ հակառակ էֆեկտ ա տալու
> խնդրում եմ, հանեք էդ անտեր պատմվածքը
> մերսի, որ ինձ սիրում եք, ես էլ ձեզ եմ սիրում, էկեք անենք նենց, ոնց ես եմ ասել


Լավ, Լիլ ջան: Հանենք: Բայց մյուս մրցույթներին կգրվի, որ հեղինակը իրավունք չունի հանելու գործը մրցույթից, եթե նույնիսկ ինքնաբացահայտվի: ՈՒղղակի գործի ձայները կդիսկվալիֆակցվի, բայց գործը կմնա:

----------


## impression

հա, դիսկվալիֆիկացրեք, ես մենակ մրցույթին մասնակցել չեմ ուզում, թե չէ թող մնա, ինձ մեկ ա դա

----------

Դավիթ (18.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

լացս եկավ…

----------


## impression

բա լացի, ներս մի քցի, շուտ կմեռնես թե չէ

----------


## Մարկիզ

*«Պարիր ինձ համար»*
Բոլորը կարդացի: Ամենաշատը դուրս սա եկավ: Լավն ա շատ: Դե ոնց հասկացա՝ թեմային էլ միանշանակ համապատասխանում էր:

Լիկան շատ լավն էր…  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

11. Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին - "Շուկան չէր սիրում նաև քաղաքի քաղաքագլուխը":  :LOL:  Կամ ուղղակի, քաղաքի գլուխը, կամ գլոխը, քաղաքագլոխը, քաղաքիս գլոխը ....

Էս ավելի շուտ նատուռալիզմ էր, ու ոչ մի կապ չուներ թեմայի հետ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *«Պարիր ինձ համար»*
> Բոլորը կարդացի: Ամենաշատը դուրս սա եկավ: Լավն ա շատ: Դե ոնց հասկացա՝ թեմային էլ միանշանակ համապատասխանում էր:
> 
> Լիկան շատ լավն էր…


Իդան էր լավը  :Smile:

----------

Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

12. Անորոշություն - Ժողովուրդ, դե չի կարելի ինչ կա ձեռի տակ ուղարկել ու ակնկալել, որ պիտի քննարկենք: Չեմ հասկանում էլ թեման ինչի ա առաջադրված, որ սենց վերաբերմունք պիտի լինի իրա նկատմամբ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Դավիթ ջան,* 22 գործ ստեղ ճպցնելուց առաջ երևի պետք էր նախնական ընտրություն անել, ու գոնե քչից շատից թեմային համապատասխանողները թողնել էլի:

----------

Դավիթ (19.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իդան էր լավը


Ես տենց երես առածներին էի սիրում դենը վախտերով:  :LOL: 

Հոգու մաքրությունից չեմ խոսում: Դրանց մեջ լավ հոգի չկա: Հանել են ողջ դրականը տռուբեն բռնելուց անմիջապես հետո: :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *Դավիթ ջան,* 22 գործ ստեղ ճպցնելուց առաջ երևի պետք էր նախնական ընտրություն անել, ու գոնե քչից շատից թեմային համապատասխանողները թողնել էլի:


*Տրիբուն ձյա*, ճպցնելու մեջ հենց Դավիթը մեղավոր չի, ինքն ուզում էր, որ լավագույն տասնյակ ընտրվի:
Բայց քանի որ նախորդ Հավաքածուի ժամանակ դա արվեց ու ունեցավ վատ արձագանքներ, էս անգամ գրական խորհուրդը որոշեց, որ կտեղադրվեն ուղարկված անխտիր բոլոր գործերը:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013), Դավիթ (19.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Ուլուանա (19.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

13. Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում - что за извращение ?  :Bad:   Զուտ տղամարդկային համերաշխությունից ելնելով, գրողին Ակումից հեռացնել մինչև կյանքի վերջը: Ալսին զակատ անել իրա բանկեքի մեջ, ու պահել մութ ու խոնավ պադվալում մինչև որդնելը:

----------

Quyr Qery (20.04.2013), Հայկօ (19.04.2013), Մարկիզ (19.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն ձյա*, ճպցնելու մեջ հենց Դավիթը մեղավոր չի, ինքն ուզում էր, որ լավագույն տասնյակ ընտրվի:
> Բայց քանի որ նախորդ Հավաքածուի ժամանակ դա արվեց ու ունեցավ վատ արձագանքներ, էս անգամ գրական խորհուրդը որոշեց, որ կտեղադրվեն ուղարկված անխտիր բոլոր գործերը:


Չէ, բայց էս անելու բան չի էլի, Լիլ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, բայց էս անելու բան չի էլի, Լիլ:


Հակառակ դեպքում մարդկանց մոտ կասկածներ են առաջանում, որ գրական խորհուրդն իր ընտրությունը ոչ ճիշտ ու չմտածված ա կատարել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

14. ԴԵՎԱԿԱՆ - Սենց մի բան մի անգամ էլ էր գրվել ոնց որ: Ազգային ազատագրական հոգու ճիչը, դևը, հրեշտակները, վանա տառեխը ....

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա լացի, ներս մի քցի, շուտ կմեռնես թե չէ


Կներես Իմպրեշըն ջան

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մանացածը ուզում էի արդեն դավադիտ եղած ուղղակի արագ աչքի անցկացնել, ու հասա *21-ին, Պարիր ինձ համար*: 

Արժեր էսքան տառապել, էս մի գործը կարդալու համար: Հեղինակին ֆուլ ռեսպեկտ գժական գործ գրելու համար: Ամեն ինչ կար մեջը, մոգական ռեալիզմից սկսած, նատուռալիստական ցինիզմով վերջացրած:  :Love:  Գումարած գրելու տեխնիկան: Վաղուց Ակումբում մրցույթներին ներկայացված գործ կարդալուց սենց լիարժեք հաճույք չէի ստացել: Չեմ ուզում գուշակություններ անել, թե ով ա գրել: Ոչ էլ կարամ, մեր մեջ ասած: Մի քիչ երևի impression-ի մոտ ա տանում: Բայց ով ուզում ա լինի, ես իրա երկրպագուն եմ:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), Quyr Qery (20.04.2013), Գալաթեա (19.04.2013), Մարկիզ (19.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> 13. Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում - что за извращение ?   Զուտ տղամարդկային համերաշխությունից ելնելով, գրողին Ակումից հեռացնել մինչև կյանքի վերջը: Ալսին զակատ անել իրա բանկեքի մեջ, ու պահել մութ ու խոնավ պադվալում մինչև որդնելը:


Չէ՜, Ալիսը լավն ա, փլի՜զ  :LOL:  Բայց դե իր օգտին չեմ քվեարկելու, կամ էլ իսկականից մի 10 գործի ձայն կտամ ինքը ներառյալ  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Աչքիս չկարողացա կռահել...Բայց մի տարբերակ էլ կա Դառնահամը...


> չէ… մոտ ես բայց դրանք չեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աչքիս չկարողացա կռահել...Բայց մի տարբերակ էլ կա Դառնահամը...


մոտ ես, բայց էդ չի.... մի քիչ վերև

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա, հասա Դառնահամին, կոմպս որոշեց անջատվել:

*Դառնահամ*
 :Love:  շա˜տ պուպուշ գործ էր: ու հավեսն էն էր, որ շատ էլ լավ մնացել էր ժանրի շրջանակներում: եթե խիստ սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցում ցուցաբերեմ, էս գործին ձայն կտամ: Ախր սրտիս շատ ուժեղ կպավ, անգամ լացելս էկավ:Բայց եթե նենց խիստ ակնոցներ դնեմ, քանոնով չափեմ-ձևեմ, պիտի ասեմ, որ պատմվածք չէր: Այնուամենայնիվ, նույնիսկ ամենախիստ ակնոցով սիրուն ու սահուն էր գրված: Ավելին՝ ամբողջ մրցույթում միակ գործն էր, որ նույնիսկ ուզեցի երկրորդ անգամ կարդալ: Մի խոսքով, դեռ կմտածեմ՝ ձայն տամ, թե չէ (ուղղակիորեն կախված կլինի, թե քանի գործի կորոշեմ ձայն տալ):

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ՜, Ալիսը լավն ա, փլի՜զ  Բայց դե իր օգտին չեմ քվեարկելու, կամ էլ իսկականից մի 10 գործի ձայն կտամ ինքը ներառյալ


Ալֆա ջան, տղամարդիկ Ալիսը չեն հասկանա  :LOL:  

Ի դեպ, նոր հիշեցի, Արէան ու՞ր ա:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> մոտ ես, բայց էդ չի.... մի քիչ վերև


Հիմա հոգնած եմ,վերև բարձրանալու ուժ չունեմ( :Հետո մեկ է կիմանամ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ալֆա ջան, տղամարդիկ Ալիսը չեն հասկանա


Դու նույնիսկ չես էլ պատկերացնում՝ ինչքա՜ն կհասկանան  :Jpit: : Ես վերադարձա. ու՞ր էինք հասել:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա հոգնած եմ,վերև բարձրանալու ուժ չունեմ( :Հետո մեկ է կիմանամ


դու գիտես... մի քիչ վերև ա… եթե չալարես, բարձրացի..

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ինչքա՞ն վերև:Նամակով կուղարկեմ,ասա հա կամ  չէ:Մեկ է ես չեմ կարող քվեարկել :LOL: 


> դու գիտես... մի քիչ վերև ա… եթե չալարես, բարձրացի..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչքա՞ն վերև:Նամակով կուղարկեմ,ասա հա կամ  չէ:Մեկ է ես չեմ կարող քվեարկել


ստեղ կասեմ... պարտադիր չի նամակով լինի…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Է... :Boredom: ասելու եք չէ:Նյարդերիս հետ եք խաղում


> ստեղ կասեմ... պարտադիր չի նամակով լինի…

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա, քվեարկել եմ «Կճեպների» համար, որովհետև մեկ ա՝ ամենալավ գործը ինձ համար էդ ա, էն որ կարդալիս նույնիսկ ինձ նման վատ մարդը մի հատ թերություն չի կարողանում բռնի վրան, ոնց ուրիշների վրա եմ ստից-մտից բռնում իբր, պլյուս՝ հորինվածքը վերջն էր: Ես մեռնեի՝ չէի կարողանա տենց բան հորինել, այսինքն՝ ինձ ինչ-որ բան տվեց դա, այսինքն՝ լավն ա: Շահարկումներից խուսափելու համար միանգամից էն էլ ասեմ, որ ով էլ դա գրած լիներ, ես իրեն էի ձայնս տալու:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Համաձայն եմ,կարելի է անթերի համարել:


> Հա, քվեարկել եմ «Կճեպների» համար, որովհետև մեկ ա՝ ամենալավ գործը ինձ համար էդ ա, էն որ կարդալիս նույնիսկ ինձ նման վատ մարդը մի հատ թերություն չի կարողանում բռնի վրան, ոնց ուրիշների վրա եմ ստից-մտից բռնում իբր, պլյուս՝ հորինվածքը վերջն էր: Ես մեռնեի՝ չէի կարող տենց բան հորինել, այսինքն՝ ինձ ինչ-որ բան տվեց դա, այսինքն՝ լավն ա: Շահարկումներից խուսափելու համար միանգամից էն էլ ասեմ, որ ով էլ դա գրած լիներ, ես իրեն էի ձայնս տալու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Է...ասելու եք չէ:Նյարդերիս հետ եք խաղում


պտի կռահես, մրցույթի կանոնների մեջ ա մտնում, չեմ կարող ասել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը*

Չգիտեմ... իսկականից չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ էս գործի մասին: Մի տեսակ մինչև վերջ չհասկացա, մի տեսակ ոնց որ լիքը շերտեր ունենար, որ ինձ չհասան, բայց համ էլ ինչ-որ հավես, խորը բան կար մեջը, համ էլ ոնց որ հասկացա: Մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասեմ. վերջին նախադասությունը կարդալիս մարմնովս սարսուռ անցավ:

Վերջ: Ո՞վ էր սաղ գործերը կարդացողներին անուն կպցնում: Ես սաղ կարդացել եմ, հարցեր կա՞ն: Մի հատ քնեմ, արթնանամ, վաղը խելքս գլուխս գա, քվեարկեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էննա ջան, իզուր մի փորձիր կռահելը: Մեֆը գրել չգիտի, որ մասնակցի էս մրցույթին: Ինքը մենակ սիրողական ամբաղ-զամբաղ քննադատություններ ա անում, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի կարա անի:

----------

Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> պտի կռահես, մրցույթի կանոնների մեջ ա մտնում, չեմ կարող ասել…


Չէ,չեմ ուզպւմ:Ինձ հետաքրքիր չի գրողն ովա,կարևորը կարդացել եմ:-D

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ,չեմ ուզպւմ:Ինձ հետաքրքիր չի գրողն ովա,կարևորը կարդացել եմ:-D


բա մյուս երկուսը՞

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ալֆա ջան, տղամարդիկ Ալիսը չեն հասկանա  
> 
> Ի դեպ, նոր հիշեցի, Արէան ու՞ր ա:



Քեֆերի մեջ: :Smile:  Էն որ արջերը սիրում են դրանից ուտել: Դրա մեջ ա: :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

հա՞:Զարմանալի է)))Տեսնում եմ ամենատեղեկացվածը դուք եք,ինչքա՞ն ժամանակը մեկ են մրցույթներ լինում:


> Էննա ջան, իզուր մի փորձիր կռահելը: Մեֆը գրել չգիտի, որ մասնակցի էս մրցույթին: Ինքը մենակ սիրողական ամբաղ-զամբաղ քննադատություններ ա անում, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի կարա անի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա՞:Զարմանալի է)))Տեսնում եմ ամենատեղեկացվածը դուք եք,ինչքա՞ն ժամանակը մեկ են մրցույթներ լինում:


Ե՞ս եմ տեղեկացված  :LOL:  չէ, ուղղակի Մեֆը փորձում ա իրա մսաղացում աղալ, չեմ աղվում

----------


## Ուլուանա

*10. «Շարունակություն»*

Գրելաոճը շատ էր ցորուցամաք, ոչ գեղարվեստական։ Ոնց որ հեղինակն ուղղակի փաստերն իրար հետևից պատմեր՝ զուտ որպես տեղեկություն, ոչ թե որպես գեղարվեստական գործ։ Հերոսի կողմից որևէ հույզի նշույլ չզգացվեց ամբողջ ընթացքում, լրիվ անէմոցիա, անհաղորդ։ Հա, հասկացանք՝ մեռել էր, բայց եթե մեռած լինելով հանդերձ՝ էդքան բանը պատմում էր, կարող էր ավելի հուզական պատմել։ Նույնիսկ սիրահարվելու պահն էր անէմոցիա։ Ու համապատասխանաբար կարդալիս իմ մեջ էլ ոչ որևէ հույզ առաջացավ, ոչ էլ համակրանք հերոսի նկատմամբ։ Ոնց որ ինքը թքած ուներ ամեն ինչի վրա, նենց էլ ես  :Jpit: ։ Ընդհանուր վատ չէր կարդացվում, բայց դե լրիվ միջակ գործ էր։ Չեմ քվեարկի սրա օգտին։

----------


## Enna Adoly

> բա մյուս երկուսը՞


Ի՞նչ մյուս երկուս:Ինձ Չկորցնելն ու Կճեպներն են դուր եկել:Մնացածը չէ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քեֆերի մեջ: Էն որ արջերը սիրում են դրանից ուտել: Դրա մեջ ա:


Արյա՜  :Love: : Էն որ մի ամիս ա՞  :Jpit: : Սենց բան կլինի արա, տերդ չմեռնի, Ակումբ, հեռվից հեռու ծանոթ-անծանոթ ուրախացա  :Smile: :


Սույնով պաշտոնապես թարգում եմ օֆֆտոպը:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Դավիթ (19.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա՞:Զարմանալի է)))Տեսնում եմ ամենատեղեկացվածը դուք եք,ինչքա՞ն ժամանակը մեկ են մրցույթներ լինում:


ինքը շատ տեղեկացված ա… ու ամենալն ա գրում… ամեն մրցույթին մի 4 գործ ներկայացնում ա… կարամ ասեմ ստեղից ամենաշատն ինքն ա հասկանում գրականությունից.. մնացածները էդքան էլ չէ... ինքը նույնիսկ մի անգամ հաղթել ա…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Պինդ ես:-D 


> Ե՞ս եմ տեղեկացված  չէ, ուղղակի Մեֆը փորձում ա իրա մսաղացում աղալ, չեմ աղվում

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ մյուս երկուս:Ինձ Չկորցնելն ու Կճեպներն են դուր եկել:Մնացածը չէ


ես 3 հատ ե ներկայացրել…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ձեր մասի՞ն եք ասում


> ինքը շատ տեղեկացված ա… ու ամենալն ա գրում… ամեն մրցույթին մի 4 գործ ներկայացնում ա… կարամ ասեմ ստեղից ամենաշատն ինքն ա հասկանում գրականությունից.. մնացածները էդքան էլ չէ... ինքը նույնիսկ մի անգամ հաղթել ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պինդ ես:-D


չէ, ջրիկ ա… ջուրն էլ չես աղա…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Չէ,դե էն մեկերը դուրս չեն եկել:


> ես 3 հատ ե ներկայացրել…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Նայած ինչ ագրեգատային վիճակում է


> չէ, ջրիկ ա… ջուրն էլ չես աղա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ,դե էն մեկերը դուրս չեն եկել:


ո՞ր մեկերը…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ո՞ր մեկերը…


Ածելիավոր,Պարիր ինձ համար,Ալիսը հրաշքների աշխարհում:Գուցե մեծիկական են դրա համար...

----------

Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նայած ինչ ագրեգատային վիճակում է


ինքը հենց էն ագրեգատային վիճակում ա որ չես աղա…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Գազայի՞ն,թե հեղուկ


> ինքը հենց էն ագրեգատային վիճակում ա որ չես աղա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գազայի՞ն,թե հեղուկ


ես կարծում եմ գազային ա, որտև մենակ հոտ ա գալիս, բայց ինքը կարծում ա կարծր ա… ես էլ գնում եմ կոմպրոմիսի ու ասում եմ ջրիկ ա…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ջուրը հոտ ունի՞:Բայց դուք ինչ կոպիտ մարդ եք...


> ես կարծում եմ գազային ա, որտև մենակ հոտ ա գալիս, բայց ինքը կարծում ա կարծր ա… ես էլ գնում եմ կոմպրոմիսի ու ասում եմ ջրիկ ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ջուրը հոտ ունի՞:Բայց դուք ինչ կոպիտ մարդ եք...


ո՞վ ա ասում, ես շատ փափուկ մարդ եմ… էս ակումբի ամենափափուկ մարդն եմ… ոչ ոք իմ պես փափուկ չի… բոլորն ինձ սիրում են… ոչ մեկին երբեք թթու խոսք ասած չկամ… 

չես հավատու՞մ ինձ…

----------

Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

16. Վերջերս դեբիլացել եմ, գործի մեսիջը տեղ չհասավ ու ինձ համոզելով եմ նաև կարդացել, ծերանում եմ  :Sad: 
17. Ինձ ճահիճով հնարավոր չի զարմացնել, տհաճ, տղմահոտ գործ էր, դուր չեկավ
18. լավն էր, բայց ավելի լավերը կային  :Smile: 
19. քաղաքական ուժաստիկ էր  :LOL: 
20. բացատրությունները, սկանդինավյան դիցաբանությունը մեջբերելը մի տեսակ վանող էին դարձնում գործը, ոնց որ զոռով մոգական ռեալիզմացված լիներ, առանց դրանց ավելի դուր կգար: Ընդհանրապես, որ մշակվի, գաղափարը շատ սիրեցի, գործն էլ կսիրեմ, բայց էսպես լավը չէր..
21. մենակ սրա օգտին եմ քվեարկելու, ուղղակի զզվում եմ գիշերային ակումբներ նկարագրող գործերից, կեղտոտ կրքի ու անկումի տեսարաններից, ու եթե դրանով հանդերձ ինձ դուր եկավ,  ուրեմն արժի քվեարկել... :Smile: 
22. մի տեսակ անկապ էր, չգիտեմ....

----------


## Enna Adoly

այսօր դուք չէիք չէ՞ թթու զակատներ անողը


> ո՞վ ա ասում, ես շատ փափուկ մարդ եմ… էս ակումբի ամենափափուկ մարդն եմ… ոչ ոք իմ պես փափուկ չի… բոլորն ինձ սիրում են… ոչ մեկին երբեք թթու խոսք ասած չկամ… 
> 
> չես հավատու՞մ ինձ…

----------

Smokie (22.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

վերջը 10 գործի օգտին քվեարկեցի  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (22.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ածելիավոր,Պարիր ինձ համար,Ալիսը հրաշքների աշխարհում:Գուցե մեծիկական են դրա համար...


շատ մոտ ես.... շատ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այսօր դուք չէիք չէ՞ թթու զակատներ անողը


ու՞ր են... կրող ե՞ս գոնե մեկը ցույց տալ

----------


## Enna Adoly

Օհո...:-D ինձ թվաց ամենաշատը երկուսի օգտին կքվեարկեք


> վերջը 10 գործի օգտին քվեարկեցի

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

չէ արդեն,որպես ձմեռվա պաշար կերել եք


> ու՞ր են... կրող ե՞ս գոնե մեկը ցույց տալ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ արդեն,որպես ձմեռվա պաշար կերել եք


ոչ մեկին ես բան չեմ ասել... ապացույց չկա.. հո չե՞ս զրպարտում...

----------


## Alphaone

> Օհո...:-D ինձ թվաց ամենաշատը երկուսի օգտին կքվեարկեք


ինձ էլ էր թվում  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ստեղ հլը կարելի ա՞ մոգականի ու տենց թեմայից դուրս թաշախուստի մասին բաներ գրել, թե՞ ուրիշ մարդկանց չաթի մեջ քիթ խոթել կհամարվի  :Jpit: :



*6. Վառվող երազանքի փայլը*


Ուծյու՛  :Smile: :


Կարելի էր «ուծյու»-ով վերջացնել կարծիքս, բայց երևի անշնորհքություն կհամարվի, նենց որ ուղղակի ասեմ, որ դեռ նոր կարդալ սկսող աղջկա «ծաղիկներ-թիթեռներ» մակնիշի գործ ա սա, ու ես դրանք, մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, էնքան էլ չեմ կարողանում սիրել: Թույլ ա շատ, էլի, սերն ու կարեկցանքն ու հրեշտակներն ու ծովի պես կապույտ աչքերը, իհարկե, շատ սիրուն բաներ են, բայց մի տեսակ ժամանակավրեպ են հիմա՝ էն տեսքով, ինչ տեսքով որ գրվել էին: Թույլ չէ, երևի սխալ բառ ընտրեցի, նենց մի տեսակ միամիտ գործ ա: Եթե հեղինակը դեռ գրման գործընթացի էս փուլում ա, երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ժամանակավորապես գրելը թարգելն ու սկսել կարդալը՝ առանց բացառության ամեն ինչ, ու նաև կինո նայել, խաղ խաղալ, տաքսի նստել, փաբ գնալ, քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրվել, թավջութակ նվագել, վրանում քնել, գործի ընդունվել ու ընդհանրապես զբաղվել նենց բաներով, որոնք թույլ կտան վարդագույն ակնոցները հանգիստ խղճով ծալել-դնել գրպանը: Այ եթե էդքանից հետո հանկարծ որոշի նորից վարդագույն սրտիկ ակնոց դնել ու գրել նույն ուղղությամբ, այ էդ ժամանակ՝ հարգանք ու պատիվ, եթե ինձ դուր չի գալիս, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ գոյության իրավունք չունի, ուղղակի թող գիտակցված ու կամավոր ընտրություն լինի, էլի:

Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, երևի գոնե լատինաամերիկացիքին էլ ա պետք անպայման կարդալ՝ գոնե էս մրցույթին գործ ներկայացնելուց առաջ: Ոչ մոգական էր, ոչ ռեալիզմ: Կներող:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013), Մարկիզ (19.04.2013), Տրիբուն (19.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

11–րդ տարբերակը չկարողացա կարդալ։ Առաջին մի քանի նախադասությունը կարդացի, էս պահին չձգեց, որոշեցի ինքս ինձ չտանջել։ Հետո գուցե վերադառնամ էդ գործին։ Իսկ հիմա անցնում եմ առաջ.

*«12. Անորոշություն»*

Ոնց որ կիսատ լիներ։ Ասելիքը չհասկացա։ Շարադրանքը վատը չէր, բայց սյուժեն էլի էն սկզբում խոստումնալից, իսկ հետո հիասթափեցնող տեսակից էր։ Մոգական ռեալիզմ էլ չտեսա։ Սրա օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկելու։

----------


## Enna Adoly

Է..:-հեղինակը սա գրելուց հետո գիտես քանի գիրք է կարդացել:Երեք տարի անցել է:Ուղարկողն էլ ես չեմ եղել,արդեն ասել եմ:


> Ստեղ հլը կարելի ա՞ մոգականի ու տենց թեմայից դուրս թաշախուստի մասին բաներ գրել, թե՞ ուրիշ մարդկանց չաթի մեջ քիթ խոթել կհամարվի :
> 
> 
> 
> *6. Վառվող երազանքի փայլը*
> 
> 
> Ուծյու՛ :
> 
> ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Աստվա՜ծ իմ, դեռ տասնմեկ հատ ունեմ կարդալու  :Cray: ։

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

...Ոչինչ ,ընթացքում լավերը կան)


> Աստվա՜ծ իմ, դեռ տասնմեկ հատ ունեմ կարդալու ։

----------


## Alphaone

> ո՞վ ա ասում, ես շատ փափուկ մարդ եմ… էս ակումբի ամենափափուկ մարդն եմ… ոչ ոք իմ պես փափուկ չի… բոլորն ինձ սիրում են… ոչ մեկին երբեք թթու խոսք ասած չկամ… 
> 
> չես հավատու՞մ ինձ…


Չբռնեմ սուտ խոսալու համար բացասական վարկանիշ տամ  :LOL:

----------


## Enna Adoly

:LOL:  շատ չի՞ դաժան


> Չբռնեմ սուտ խոսալու համար բացասական վարկանիշ տամ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աստվա՜ծ իմ, դեռ տասնմեկ հատ ունեմ կարդալու ։


Սիրով, խնամքով ու քնքշանքով կարդա, ո՜վ *Ուլուանա*, փափագով ու բաղձանքով սպասիր ամեն հաջորդ պատմվածքին, ապրումակցիր հեղինակներին և ըմբոշխնիր տառերի մեղմ սյուքը, փաթաթիր քլունգդ խաս ու ղումաշի մեջ, և քեզ համար կբացվեն դրախտի դռները: Կարդա, կարդա, մենք քեզ հետ ենք, ինձ հլը ավելի շատ ա մնացել, եթե չհաշվենք, որ ես երկրորդ (մի քանիսն էլ՝ երրորդ-չորրորդ) անգամ եմ կարդում  :Jpit: :

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«13. Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»*

Հըմ... Զարմանում եմ, որ էդքան մարդ հիացած ա էս պատմվածքով։ Ինձ, օրինակ, հեչ դուր չեկավ։ Մոգական ռեալիզմ, ըստ էության, կար, բայց մոգականն էնքան թունդ ու ծանր էր, որ ռեալիզմին լրիվ լխճել, տակով էր արել, ու արդյունքում ավելի շատ հեքիաթ ա ստացվել, իմ կարծիքով։ Տղամարդկանց զակատ անելու գաղափարն էլ, որ տենց հրճվանք էր պատճառել շատերին, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, անկապություն էր։ Ես սենց դեպքերում միշտ տղամարդկանց փոխարեն ջղայնանում եմ ու լրիվ իրանց կողմից եմ լինում  :Tongue: ։

Հեղինակը պարզ ա, թե ով ա  :Angry2: ։

Հեղինակ ջան, ավել–պակաս՝ կներես  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (22.04.2013), Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> շատ չի՞ դաժան


ինչքան էլ դաժան լինի, Մեֆից էլ դաժա՞ն  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

*7. Պարտություն*

Տուգենև ըլնեմ, ինչքա՜ն լավն էին, ինչքա՜ն թարմ էին վարդերը... սկզբում: Արվեստանոցներ ես շատ եմ սիրում, ու էդ նկարագրությունն ու սկիզբը էնքան էի հավանել, որ ուրիշ մանր-մունր նախանշանների վրա ուշադրություն էլ չէի դարձնում, ոչինչ, որ անհարթ ա, ոչինչ, որ ստորակետը իր տեղում չի, ի՞նչ ստորակետ, այ Հայկօ, ջհանդամ, դու հո անհոգի հոմունկուլու՞ս չես, ոչինչ, մենակ թե էդ գծագրերով, հին ժամացույցով, բարձր առաստաղով, լայն պատուհաններով, լցված մոխրամանով արվեստանոցն ինձ տվեք, էլի, կամ գոնե նենց գրեք էդ մասին, որ ինձ գոնե մի քիչ էլ ներսում զգամ, փլիիիիի՜զ... Առաստաղն էլ թեք արեք, որովհետև կտուրի տակ ա իմ ուզած արվեստանոցը: Լօվե՜: Բայց հետո սկսվեց «Պարտությունը»: Պիգմալիոն-բան, Գալ ջան, կներես, քո անունը չեմ ուզում գրեմ մորուքավոր բիձեքի կողքին, որ գիշերները խոհանոցում չգիտես ինչու լեղաճաք են անում իրենց ստեղծողին, հետո սրիկա ուսանողական ընկեր, թշնամի, դավադրություններ, մոսադ, գեստապո, ցեռեու, ով գիտի՝ ջհուդմասոններ, եսի՞մ: Շատ վատն եմ, գիտեմ: Մի տեսակ ինձ բան չասեց էս պատմվածքը: Երբ Մինասի արվեստանոցը վառել էին, Մարտիրոս Սարյանը ընդամենը մի կարճ խորհուրդ տվեց Մինասին. «աշխատի՛ր»: Երևի հլը ակտուալ խորհուրդ ա:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Գալաթեա (19.04.2013), Ուլուանա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ինչքան էլ դաժան լինի, Մեֆից էլ դաժա՞ն


Չէ,չէ...Մեֆից դաժան սատանան է:-D

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես դաժան չեմ...

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ես դաժան չեմ...


Լավ,ներող եղի'ր,դաժան չես:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժող, մի հատ միամիտ հարց տամ, էլի. եթե արդեն քվեարկել եմ, իմաստ ունի՞ շարունակել մասնակցել քննարկումներին ու մանավանդ կարծիք գրել, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, մի հատ միամիտ հարց տամ, էլի. եթե արդեն քվեարկել եմ, իմաստ ունի՞ շարունակել մասնակցել քննարկումներին ու մանավանդ կարծիք գրել, թե՞ չէ:


Բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեկը մյուսի հետ, Հայկ։ Իհարկե, իմաստ ունի  :Smile: ։ Մեկը ես հետաքրքրությամբ ու հաճույքով կարդում եմ, հատկապես որ հիմնականում համընկնում են իմ կարծիքների հետ  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեկը մյուսի հետ, Հայկ։ Իհարկե, իմաստ ունի ։ Մեկը ես հետաքրքրությամբ ու հաճույքով կարդում եմ, հատկապես որ հիմնականում համընկնում են իմ կարծիքների հետ ։


Օկ, ուրեմն քնեմ-արթնանամ, ուժ հավաքեմ, որ շարունակեմ ստեղ մոլեգնել  :Jpit: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, մի հատ միամիտ հարց տամ, էլի. եթե արդեն քվեարկել եմ, իմաստ ունի՞ շարունակել մասնակցել քննարկումներին ու մանավանդ կարծիք գրել, թե՞ չէ:


բա ո՞նց...

----------


## Alphaone

> ես դաժան չեմ...


բնականաբար  :Lol2:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բնականաբար


Այ բալա, դու ինչի՞ ես էս ժամին արթուն:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այ բալա, դու ինչի՞ ես էս ժամին արթուն:


մուսան խառնվել ա կոֆեինին  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> մուսան խառնվել ա կոֆեինին


Գրի գրի...  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«14. Դևական»*

Բյուրն արդեն ասեց, որ լեզվական առումով ճիշտը դիվականն ա, ոչ թե դևականը, իսկ ես կասեի ավելին՝ դիվայինը։ Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ պատմության մեջ ոչ թե «դիվային» բառի իմաստն ա նկատի ունեցել հեղինակը, այլ ուղղակի վերնագիրը վերաբերում ա կոնկրետ Դև անունով կերպարին, կարծում եմ՝ Դևականն էդ առումով արդարացված կարելի ա համարել։ Ասենք, որ Մովսես լիներ անունը, նրան վերաբերող նկատի ունենալով՝ հո չէինք ասելու Մովսիսյան, կասեինք Մովսեսական, չէ՞։ Ես որ կարդալուց հետո էդ տրամաբանությամբ նայեցի, չգիտեմ։

Պատմությունը, գաղափարը, հայտնի կերպարների ու երևույթների նոր մեկնաբանությունն անձամբ ինձ համար հետաքրքիր էին, բայց պատկերացնում եմ, որ շատերին հեչ դուր չի գա։ Նույնիսկ գիտեմ, թե ամենաշատն ում դուր չի գա  :Jpit: ։ Կարդալիս մտածում էի, որ սրա ֆիլմը հավես կլիներ տեսնել  :Smile: ։ Բայց մի տեսակ քիչ էր, այսինքն՝ էս բնույթի գործն էս ֆորմատի մեջ տեղավորելը երևի դժվար էր, էդ պատճառով մի տեսակ կիսատության տպավորություն ստացա։ Այսինքն՝ համ կիսատ էր, համ էլ շատ սեղմ։

Շարադրանքն ընդհանուր առմամբ վատ չէր, բայց առանձնապես լավ էլ չէր, որոշ տեղերում ռուսերեն մտածողություն էր զգացվում, անհարթություններ էլ կային տեղ–տեղ, բայց առանձնապես խանգարող, տհաճություն պատճառող սխալներ ու անհարթություններ չնկատեցի։ 
Իմ պատկերացրած մոգական ռեալիզմը չտեսա. ֆենթըզի էր, իմ կարծիքով։

Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ գիտեմ հեղինակին։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (22.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> *Դառնահամ.* Լավն էր բավականին Հավես էր, հաճույքով էր ընթերցվում: Երբ հասա *Թոր*ին... էլի մեր *Մարի*ին հիշեցի, կարծում եմ էս մեկի հեղինակն էլ ա ինքը, նման ա ձեռագիրը Էլի վառ երեւակայություն կար այնտեղ, դրական ազդեցություն թողեց:


Աչքիս լրիվ խառնել եմ սաղ: :Xeloq: 
Թորի մասին ոնց-որ Ռուբիի ձեռագրից էր :Blush:  Եւս մեկ ջահել, տաղանդավոր ակումբցի :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013), Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*6. Ականջավոր լուսին*

Վայ էս ինչ լավն էր էս Ականջավոր լուսինը, լրիվ մուրազ ա: Տեսեք, նենց չի, որ հնարանքը շատ եմ հավանել կամ շատ ա մտածված-կշռադատված-վերլուծված, տրամաբանական ու ինտելեկտուալ ա կամ էլի տենց բաներ. մի տեսակ ոնց որ Խաժակն էլ ինքնանպատակ հայտնվի-կորի, Մարիամիկն էլ, մնացած ամեն ինչն էլ, էդ կարևոր չի, իրանք ընդամենը դետալներ են ճամփին, ճամփան էլ իր համար ոլոր-մոլոր գնում ա, էլի, մենք ենք, մեր սարերն ու գյուղերն ու գոմն ու սատանաներն ու սերերն ու ճամփան, բայց ի՜նչ սիրուն ա էդ ճամփան, ի՜նչ սիրուն ա... Ստեղ ուզում եմ հեղինակին մի հատ անկեղծ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ՝ էսքան մշակված ու պրոֆեսիոնալ գրված գործի համար, որ ես հույս ունեմ՝ գնահատեցի կատարելապես. հենց թեկուզ լեզվական տեսանկյունից կարդալը միայն ու միայն հաճույք էր, ինձ համար որ՝ հատկապես էդ էր հաճելի, կարդում ես, աչքերդ հավեսով խուտուտ ա տալիս տեքստը, ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ, ոչ մի անհարթ արտահայտություն, ամեն մի տառ իր տեղում ա, ոճական առումով անթերի հարթ գործ ա, զրնգալեն հոսում-հոսում-հոսում ա սկզբից մինչև վերջ, նույնիսկ էդ պարբերությունների պակասը չնկատեցի՝ էնքան սահուն էր գլորվում. սա բացի ամեն ինչից՝ հարգանք ա ընթերցողի նկատմամբ: Կարոտել էի էս տեսակ պատմվածքներին, ալտերնատիվ իրականության մեջ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանը ողջ լիներ, «Լոռեցի Սաքոն» վերնագրով պատմվածք գրեր, գուցե Սաքոյի անունն Աղաս լիներ, ի՞նչ իմանաս, գուցե գրել էլ ա, բա մարդ կիմանա՞` կա էս աշխարհը, թե՞ սուտ ա: Հեղինակը հաստատ ակումբցի չի, կասկածում եմ, որ ՀՀ-ն ա, դեռ կերևա:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (19.04.2013), Peace (19.04.2013), Դավիթ (19.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Սկսել եմ ա-լա-Շինարար գրել, կայֆ ա  :Think:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Լավ, որ էդքան լավն էր, դու հասկացա՞ր, թե էդ արյուն հավաքելն ինչի համար էր, ի վերջո, որ տենց ամեն կաթիլի վրա դողդղալով հավաքում էր ու բոլորին համոզում, որ շատ կարևոր ա, շատ պետք ա և այլն։ Կամ՝ ո՞վ էր էդ Սևամազը։ Էլ չեմ ասում՝ Ածելիավորը ։ Եթե հասկացել ես, ինձ էլ լուսավորի, էլի։
> 
> Հա, ի դեպ, թավատառ դարձրածս հատվածի մասին ես էլ եմ գրել, ուղղակի, ի տարբերություն քեզ, էդ հանգամանքը ինձ համար բավական էր, որ գործը չհավանեի .


Փաստորեն էս գործը մենակ ես եմ հասկացել  :Think: 
Էն սևամազը Ջոնիի մայրն էր, Ածելիավորն էլ Ջոնիի ածելի մասն էր  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Փաստորեն էս գործը մենակ ես եմ հասկացել 
> Էն սևամազը Ջոնիի մայրն էր, Ածելիավորն էլ Ջոնիի ածելի մասն էր


Այ պստո, բա էնպես գրի, որ մենք էլ հասկանանք  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013), Գալաթեա (19.04.2013), Դավիթ (19.04.2013), Հայկօ (19.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (19.04.2013), Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> վերջը 10 գործի օգտին քվեարկեցի


Ալֆ, դու վերջը էն արեցիր, ինչից Գրական խորհուրդը հրաժարվել էր՝ ընտրել լավագույն տասնյակը: Սրանից հետո՝ էդ գործը քո վրա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (22.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013), Գալաթեա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փաստորեն էս գործը մենակ ես եմ հասկացել 
> Էն սևամազը Ջոնիի մայրն էր, Ածելիավորն էլ Ջոնիի ածելի մասն էր


Ազիզ ջա՜ն  :Love:

----------


## ivy

Ուֆ, այ մարդ, սենց բան կլինի: 
Սովորաբար մի դափոն գործի եմ ձայն տալիս, հետո փոշմանում եմ:
Էս անգամ որոշեցի մենակ մեկին ձայն տալ, բայց էլի փոշմանել եմ. պիտի մի քանի ուրիշ գործ էլ ընտրեի:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

«Կճեպներ», «Պարիր ինձ համար», «Դառնահամ»...

----------

Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իսկ ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ինձ համոզեմ՝ մեկ-մեկ բոլոր գործերին անդրադառնալ...
Օգնեք ինձ  :Cry:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ինձ համոզեմ՝ մեկ-մեկ բոլոր գործերին անդրադառնալ...
> Օգնեք ինձ


Գալ, դեռ ժամանակ կա, մեկ էլ տեսար հավեսդ դեռ գա  :Wink:

----------

Գալաթեա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, դեռ ժամանակ կա, մեկ էլ տեսար հավեսդ դեռ գա


Հրացանը համը հանում ա: Չեմ կարողանում կարդամ:
Բայց էսօր վիզ կդնեմ  :Super Man:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), ivy (19.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուֆ, այ մարդ, սենց բան կլինի: 
> Սովորաբար մի դափոն գործի եմ ձայն տալիս, հետո փոշմանում եմ:
> Էս անգամ որոշեցի մենակ մեկին ձայն տալ, բայց էլի փոշմանել եմ. պիտի մի քանի ուրիշ գործ էլ ընտրեի:


Այ դրա համար ես չեմ կողմնորոշվում քանի դափոն գործի ձայն տամ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), ivy (19.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կարդացի՜, կարդացի՜...սդե՜լալ, սդե՜լալ (թթենի):
Ես անցա ...էն ո՞ր գետն էր, որ անցնելը մեծ բարդություն հաղթահարել էր նշանակում... մմմ... հա՜, Ռուբիկոնը  :LOL: 
Բռնվեք, ես գալիս եմ  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (19.04.2013), Peace (19.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013), Հայկօ (19.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, դու վերջը էն արեցիր, ինչից Գրական խորհուրդը հրաժարվել էր՝ ընտրել լավագույն տասնյակը: Սրանից հետո՝ էդ գործը քո վրա


Այվի ջան, զուգատիպեց, քվեարկեցի համեմատաբար դուր եկածների օգտին, հաշվեցի, ուղիղ 10  :LOL:

----------

ivy (19.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*1–ին տարբերակ. «Հրացան»*

Եթե սա մոգական ռեալիզմ ա, ուրեմն Վրեդնի Ֆռեդն էլ ա մոգական ռեալիզմ:
Որ նոր էի սկսում գրել, աղջիկ վախտերս, տրիստա լետ տամու նազադ, ես էլ էի սենց գրում: Բացի ինձնից գրածս ոչ մեկ չէր հասկանում ու անգամ հրացանի սպառնալիքի տակ ոչ ոք երկրորդ անգամ չէր կարդա: 
Հասկացանք՝ փսիխոդելիկ, բայց անգամ դա չպետք ա ինքնանպատակ լինի: Մարդիկ մրցույթի գործը կարդում են հասկանալու ու կարդացածից հաճույք ստանալու ակնկալիքով, ոչ թե ռեբուս լուծելու ու րոպեն մեկ մտքում ասելու՝ "հը՞ն  :Huh: "
Լինում էին պահեր, որ տանում էր գրվածքը, թվում էր՝ հեսա մի տեղ կհասնի, մեկ էլ էլի՝ քըռթ: Հերթական ռեբուսով պատը: Ու արդեն չես էլ ուզում խորանաս, որ հասկանաս: 
Եթե էս մրցույթում չլիներ՝ հարյուր տարի մնար՝ չէի կարդա: Բայց ստիպված էի, որ կարողանամ միանալ զվարճանքին:
Ու համ էլ մեր տանը տոնածառի խաղալիք կա, որ ինձնից մեծ ա տարիքով  :Smile: 
Մրցույթի հետ կապ չուներ:
Բայց գրողը գիտի գրել, ապրի ինքը:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (19.04.2013), Վոլտերա (19.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«15. Թերզը»*

Վատիկը չէր։ Շարադրանքը սահուն էր ու գրագետ։ Հեշտ ու հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվում էր։ Բայց ինչքանո՞վ էր մոգական ռեալիզմ, եսիմ... Ասելիքն էլ հստակ չէր մի տեսակ։
Հա, Թերզը լավն էր  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* 2–րդ տարբերակ. «Չկորցնել»*

Սիրուն էր գրած: Առաջինից հետո՝ չքնաղ մի սահքով կարդացվեց, էն էլ երկրորդ անգամ:
Հիմա անցնենք տեխնիկական պահերին:
Եթե Աաթը գայլ էր դառնում ու հետ էր փոխակերպվում մարդու, ուրեմն ինքը werewolf էր, (հայերեն իմ չհավանած թարգմանությամբ՝ փոխակերպուկ), չէ՞: Համենայն դեպս ինչքանով որ ես եմ ուսումնասիրել գրականության մեջ մարդուց գայլ տրանսֆորմացիաները, կլասիկ առումով՝ Սաթի "ախտանշանները" werewolf-ային էին: Հակառակ դեպքում  ինչի՞ պետք ա մարդը հանկարծ գայլ դառնար: Հա, էլի մոգական ռեալիզմ, բայց քանի որ երևույթը ուրիշ ֆոլկլորից ա վերցրած, պրիչոմ շատ վաղուց իր տեղը հաստատած ֆոլկլորից (փոխակերպուկներ, վամպիրներ, և այլն) երևույթի սկզբնապատճառն էլ հետը պետք ա գա, ուզած-չուզած: Այսինքն՝ փոխակերպվելու պատճառը չենք կարող անտեսել:
Իսկ պատճառն էն պետք ա լինի, որ Սաթին ուրիշ werewolf ա կծել: Տենց էն դառնում էդ բանից: Ձևը տենց ա:
Ու ստեղ ուրիշ պահ ա գալիս: 
Եթե Սաթը werewolf-ա, ինքը չի կարա ուրիշին չկծի, դա իր անբաժան ու անհերքելի բնույթն ա: Կծի ու դարձնի իր նման: 
Բայց Սաթը հերոսաբար չի կծում ոչ մեկին, որը համոզիչ չի: 

Հիմա մի կողմ թողնենք werewolf-ի պահը ու նայենք նենց, որ Սաթն ուղղակի կին-գայլ ա: Պատճառ չփնտրենք:
Անհավանական ա թվում, որ գյուղացիները մենակ անիծելով ու չանչ անելով կվերաբերվեն մի երևույթի, որ մի գիշեր կարող ա մտնի իրանց տուն ու իրանց երեխեքին հում-հում ուտի:
Հատկապես նկարագրած գորշ, հուսահատ ու կիսագրագետ միջավայրը չի թողնում, որ դրան հավատաս: Վաղուց պետք ա Սաթին խորոված արած լինեին, ուտեին, չորս երեխեքին էլ հետը:
Ես որ չհամոզվեցի, չգիտեմ:

Բայց շատ սիրուն էր գրած  :Smile: 
Շատ հավես նկարագրություններ կային, կպնող ու հիշվող մի տեսակ: Օրինակ՝ 




> Այն անցնում էր բթացած հոգիների միջով՝ դատարկության մեջ դատարկություն լցնելով:


Պաչիկ հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (19.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկար, շա˜տ երկար մտածեցի, թե ում օգտին քվեարկեմ, ինչ սկզբունքով և այլն: Ինձ մոտ այ էսպիսի դասակարգում էր.

*1-ին տեղ*. Կճեպներ
*2-րդ և 3-րդ տեղեր* Չկորցնել և Պարիր ինձ համար
*4-րդ և 5-րդ տեղեր* Ականջավոր լուսին և Դառնահամ

Իսկ դրանից հետո գալիս էին բիրիքով գործեր, որոնք դուրս եկել են, բայց քանի որ էս անգամ որոշել եմ հնարավորինս խիստ լինել ու քանի որ էս անգամ լավ գործերն իսկապես շատ էին, որոշեցի երեքի փոխարեն հինգ գործի ձայն տալ: Էսքան բան: Ու թքած կոնկուրենցիայի վրա:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*9. Գծեր շեղողը*

Հը՞ն, լսվում են փտած սարդոստայնների նվվոցը՞: Էս մրցույթը չափազանց նեղ ա երկու Անուբիսի համար, hell yeah, մեկ էլ հեչ մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր էս Գծեր շեղողը, է, հեչ: Ուրեմն, իմ նանիր ու զազիր կարծիքով, էս պատմվածքի կենտ կտորները լավն էին, զույգ կտորները՝ չէ: Այսինքնս՝ գործից ուշացող մարդը, դիակիզարանի ծիտն ու նույնիսկ անձրևի տակ ծավալվող հուզումնառատ տեսարանը ահագին լավն էին, բայց (օ՜ ոչ) հենց սկսվում էին անտրակտները, մի տեսակ ամեն ինչ կոտրվում էր: Ես եմ գծերը շեղողը, որ շեղում է գծերը՝ գծերը շեղելով, շեղած ունեմ ձեր բոլորի գծերը, ո՜վ անշեղ շեղյալներ, շեղելով շեղում եմ ձեզ, ես, ես, ինքս: Չէ, էլի: Ավելի նուրբ ա պետք լինել: Միտքն էր շատ կայֆը, ինձ որ կարգին դուր եկավ, մի տեսակ ավելի լավ բաներ կարելի կլիներ գրել էդ մտքով մոգական ռեալիզմ ժանրում, նե՜նց լավ բաներ (երևի, հը՞ն, թե՞ չէ), բայց չէ, ավելի շուտ ես սա sci-fi եմ պատկերացնում ու առանց ավելորդ պաթոսի. «մտավ փաբի զուգարան, չորս րոպե քառասունութ վայրկյան հետ գնաց, համարյա առանց նայելու կարգավորեց ԶՊՌՏԻՉԸ, արագ շեղեց Բ2 գիծը, ճիշտ պահին դուրս եկավ՝ օդից բռնելու համար աստիճաններից համարյա գլորվող կյաժ նանարին, երկու ժամ տասնութ րոպե հետո քնեց հետը, երկու ժամ հիսունվեց րոպե հետո իմացավ ԳԱՂՏՆԻՔԸ, մտավ զուգարան, դուռը կողպեց, երեք ժամ մեկ րոպե հետ գնաց, արագ շեղեց Ճ69 գիծն ու մոտեցրեց Բ2-ին, դուրս եկավ ճիշտ էն պահին, երբ կյաժ նանարն արդեն աստիճաններից ընկել էր Պողոսի գիրկը, ժպտաց նանարին, իրար կապեց Պողոսի մեքենայի գիծն ու մեկ ժամ քսանութ րոպեից սառույցի վրա սահող բեռնատարի գիծը, պլաշի օձիքը բարձրարեց, դուրս եկավ»: Ուֆ աման եսիմ է, աչքիս ես անտաղանդ եմ: Հեղինակը լավ ա գրում ու աչքիս՝ հավեսով ա գրում ամենակարևորը, մինուս մի քիչ պաթոս, պլյուս մի քիչ փորձառություն, ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի, ամեն ինչ լավ ա, ուրիշ ի՞նչ ա պետք կատարյալ երջանկության համար: Դիակիզարանի խցի առաջ կանգնած աղջկան համարյա սիրահարվեցի, իմ արև, ակնոցները՝ սիրուն քթին, չկամ ես, հալվում եմ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

*13. Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում* - Ձայների քանակից զարմացա, կարող է թեմային համապատասխանում է, բայց ինձ  այդքան էլ հետաքրքիր չէր, առանձնապես ոչ մի բանով չգրավեց...

*14.ԴԵՎԱԿԱՆ* - Լավն էր, սա էլ չստացված ձայների քանակից զարմացա... երևի քիչ են կարդացել, կամ մենակ ինձ հետաքրքրեց: Էպոսներ չեմ սիրել, բայց հսկաների համադրությունը գեղեցիկ էր, մի քանի բան էլ սովորեցի....

*15.Թերզը* - չէի ասի շատ դուրս եկավ: Քվեարկեցի ամենաշատը Թերզի խաբելու համար, որ սուտ պատմություններով երկրորդ կյանք էր հորինում...

*16.Այրվող ծղոտների տունը* - կքվեարկեի, եթե որոշ տարբերակներ դուրս չգային... պատմվածքը պիտի հետք թողի՝ տպավորություն: Ինձ վրա չդողեց...

*17.ՔԱՂԱՔԸ ՃԱՀՃԻ ՄԵՋ* - անհասկանալի էր...

*18.Խորհուրդ* - մի քիչ սովորակն դարձած էր...

*19.Նախագահը* - կարելի էր կատակերգություն նկարել.... լավն էր  :Jpit: ...

*20.Դառնահամ* - կարծես սկիզբ ու ավարտ չունեցող, նկարագրություններ, հիշողություններ... դուրս գալիս են..

*21.Պարիր ինձ համար* - կքվեարկեյի, եթե առաջատարներից չլիներ.... մեկ էլ ո՞նց պայմանավորվեմ հեղինակը գովազդային ընդմիջման ժամանակ մեր տունը գովազդեր, վերջապես վաճառվեր  :LOL:  ....

*22.Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը* - չեմ էլ հիշում ինչ էր...

Ով որ լավ տեղյակ է Մոգական ռեալիզմ ժանրից, կարո՞ղ է բոլորը հերթով գնահատել ըստ թեմայի համապատասխանության... ուզում եմ իմանալ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ հասկացել...

----------

Smokie (22.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Այսպես բոլոր տարբերակներով՝ առանց լավագույն տասնյակի ավելի լավ է... մի ժամում չի ավարտվում ընթերցումը, բոլորը հավասար մասնակցում են քվեարկությանը, ընտրությունն էլ չի սահմանափակվում  :Smile: ...

----------

ivy (19.04.2013), Sambitbaba (20.04.2013), Մարկիզ (19.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այսպես բոլոր տարբերակներով՝ առանց լավագույն տասնյակի ավելի լավ է... մի ժամում չի ավարտվում ընթերցումը, բոլորը հավասար մասնակցում են քվեարկությանը, ընտրությունն էլ չի սահմանափակվում ...


Հեչ էլ լավ չի, որ անկապ բան ես ուղարկում, գոնե հետո խայտառակ չես լինում, շեմը չի անցնում  :LOL:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Հեչ էլ լավ չի, որ անկապ բան ես ուղարկում, գոնե հետո խայտառակ չես լինում, շեմը չի անցնում


շեմը չանցնելն է հենց վիրավորական... որ թույլ չեն տալիս մնացածը քվեարկեն, ընտրությունից հանում են... իսկ այսպես կիման, թե իսկապես ինչքան ձայն ունեն....

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Դեւական.* Լավն էր: Դուրս եկավ բավականին :Rolleyes: *
Թերզը.* Այս պատմվածքն էլ վատը չէր: Բայց Դեւականն ավելի հավանեցի :Smile: 
*Պարիր ինձ հետ.* Ահավոր դժվարությամբ եմ կարդում, համ հոգնած եմ, համ պատմությունն ա ձանձրացնում: Կիսատ թողեցի, դուրս չեկավ: Խուժանիկ թեման է՛լ մե՜ծ կապ ունի չհավանելու հետ:

Մնացին երկու կարճ պատմվածքներ, դա էլ վաղը առավոտյան  :Smile:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հեչ էլ լավ չի, որ անկապ բան ես ուղարկում, գոնե հետո խայտառակ չես լինում, շեմը չի անցնում


Այ դմբո  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այ դմբո


Տարօրինակ բան ա էս ակումբը, քեզ դմբո են ասւոմ, դու ռեֆլեքսով շնորհակալություն ես հայտնում  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (19.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (19.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (19.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարօրինակ բան ա էս ակումբը, քեզ դմբո են ասւոմ, դու ռեֆլեքսով շնորհակալություն ես հայտնում


Ռիփի դմբոները փաղաքշական են  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (19.04.2013), ivy (19.04.2013)

----------


## impression

այ ախչի դու դեռ ստեղ ե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *9. Գծեր շեղողը*
> 
> Հը՞ն, լսվում են փտած սարդոստայնների նվվոցը՞: Էս մրցույթը չափազանց նեղ ա երկու Անուբիսի համար, hell yeah, մեկ էլ հեչ մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր էս Գծեր շեղողը, է, հեչ: Ուրեմն, իմ նանիր ու զազիր կարծիքով, էս պատմվածքի կենտ կտորները լավն էին, զույգ կտորները՝ չէ: Այսինքնս՝ գործից ուշացող մարդը, դիակիզարանի ծիտն ու նույնիսկ անձրևի տակ ծավալվող հուզումնառատ տեսարանը ահագին լավն էին, բայց (օ՜ ոչ) հենց սկսվում էին անտրակտները, մի տեսակ ամեն ինչ կոտրվում էր: Ես եմ գծերը շեղողը, որ շեղում է գծերը՝ գծերը շեղելով, շեղած ունեմ ձեր բոլորի գծերը, ո՜վ անշեղ շեղյալներ, շեղելով շեղում եմ ձեզ, ես, ես, ինքս: Չէ, էլի: Ավելի նուրբ ա պետք լինել: Միտքն էր շատ կայֆը, ինձ որ կարգին դուր եկավ, մի տեսակ ավելի լավ բաներ կարելի կլիներ գրել էդ մտքով մոգական ռեալիզմ ժանրում, նե՜նց լավ բաներ (երևի, հը՞ն, թե՞ չէ), բայց չէ, ավելի շուտ ես սա sci-fi եմ պատկերացնում ու առանց ավելորդ պաթոսի. «մտավ փաբի զուգարան, չորս րոպե քառասունութ վայրկյան հետ գնաց, համարյա առանց նայելու կարգավորեց ԶՊՌՏԻՉԸ, արագ շեղեց Բ2 գիծը, ճիշտ պահին դուրս եկավ՝ օդից բռնելու համար աստիճաններից համարյա գլորվող կյաժ նանարին, երկու ժամ տասնութ րոպե հետո քնեց հետը, երկու ժամ հիսունվեց րոպե հետո իմացավ ԳԱՂՏՆԻՔԸ, մտավ զուգարան, դուռը կողպեց, երեք ժամ մեկ րոպե հետ գնաց, արագ շեղեց Ճ69 գիծն ու մոտեցրեց Բ2-ին, դուրս եկավ ճիշտ էն պահին, երբ կյաժ նանարն արդեն աստիճաններից ընկել էր Պողոսի գիրկը, ժպտաց նանարին, իրար կապեց Պողոսի մեքենայի գիծն ու մեկ ժամ քսանութ րոպեից սառույցի վրա սահող բեռնատարի գիծը, պլաշի օձիքը բարձրարեց, դուրս եկավ»: Ուֆ աման եսիմ է, աչքիս ես անտաղանդ եմ: Հեղինակը լավ ա գրում ու աչքիս՝ հավեսով ա գրում ամենակարևորը, մինուս մի քիչ պաթոս, պլյուս մի քիչ փորձառություն, ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի, ամեն ինչ լավ ա, ուրիշ ի՞նչ ա պետք կատարյալ երջանկության համար: Դիակիզարանի խցի առաջ կանգնած աղջկան համարյա սիրահարվեցի, իմ արև, ակնոցները՝ սիրուն քթին, չկամ ես, հալվում եմ։


Հայկօ ջան, հալալ ա քեզ ախպերս… քննարկումներդ տեղով պատմվածքներ են… տակ դերժած

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), LisBeth (19.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013), Տրիբուն (20.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այ ախչի դու դեռ ստեղ ե՞ս


երկու ժամից կգնամ օդանավակայան  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> երկու ժամից կգնամ օդանավակայան


քեզ բարի ճանապարհ, կոնտակտ խաղալուց քեզ դեռ շատ ենք հիշելու  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*16. «Այրվող ծղոտների տունը»*

Ինձ էնքան էլ դուր չեկավ։ Չնայած վատը չէր։ Ուղղակի թեման չհավանեցի։ Շարադրանքն ընդհանուր լավ էր՝ տեղ–տեղ բավական հաջող նկարագրություններով, բայց վրիպակները շատ էին (ավելորդ կամ պակասող տառեր, մի տառը մյուսի փոխարեն գրված, տառերի տեղերը փոխված)։ Գրելուց հետո արժե առնվազն մի անգամ կարդալ, նոր ուղարկել, էդ դեպքում էդքան շատ վրիպակներ պիտի որ չլինեն։ 

Ի դեպ, էն փետուրի մասը լավ չհասկացա. էն որ մայրը փետուրը տալիս էր աղջիկներին ու ասում՝ մաքրվի։ Հեղինակին կխնդրեի վերջում բացատրել էդ պահը։

----------


## Alphaone

> երկու ժամից կգնամ օդանավակայան


 :Shok:  Բյո՜ւր, չգիտեի, որ գնում ես, տխրեցի ահավոր, էդպես էլ չհանդիպեցինք  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*17. «Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ»*

Կարդալիս արդեն ես էլ էի խրվել ճահճի մեջ, բորբոսներն էլ կախվել էին մարմնիցս... Ճահճաբորբոսախառը նկարագրությունները հաջող էին, բայց մի քիչ չափն անցած էր, իմ կարծիքով։ Ամբողջ պատմվածքը կարծես նույն բանի նկարագրությունը լիներ, ոնց որ գլխիդ մեջ մեխեր անընդհատ նույն զզվելի երևույթները։ Եթե ավելորդ նկարագրությունները հանեինք, կստացվեր շատ կարճ, համարյա անսյուժե տեքստ։

----------

Stranger_Friend (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ան, քիչ մնաց, էսօր վերջացրու  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ան, քիչ մնաց, էսօր վերջացրու


հա, վերջերն արագ են գնում  :Jpit:  ու լավ գործեր են

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, քիչ մնաց, էսօր վերջացրու


Հա, ես էլ եմ էդ հույսով  :Jpit: ։ Բայց զահլես գնացել ա արդեն...

----------


## ivy

«Խորհուրդն» ու «Դառնահամը» շատ-շատ սիրուն են, «Նախագահը» խոխմ ա, հեշտ կարդացվող, «Գունատ ձիու ստվերը» արտասովոր, խորը պատմվածք ա, իսկ դե «Պարիր ինձ համար»-ն էլ ներկայացնելու կարիք չունի. ձայների քանակին նայիր  :Smile: 

Նենց որ, արագ-արագ կարդա վերջացրու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անցնենք առաջ:

Կճեպների մասին կարծիք գրելը, կարծում էի, էնքան էլ կոռեկտ չի լինի, քանի որ հեղինակն ինքնաբացահայտվել ա, բայց քանի որ հալալ կեսի հեղինակներին արդեն գիտեմ, եթե ոչ ավելի, (որին՝ նույնպես ինքնաբացահայտոմից, որին՝ հին, ավանդական ձևերով) դրա համար այնուաենայնիվ կգրեմ:

*3–րդ տարբերակ. «Կճեպները»*

Կարծում եմ՝ ոչ ոք չի վիճի, որ սա մրցույթին ամենահամապատասխան գործն ա: 
Եթե իհարկե մոգական ռեալիզմը վերցնում ենք որպես զուտ իսպանա-մարկեսա-բուենդիայական երևույթ:
Էդ կոնտեքստում իդեալական գործ ա: Կարդալուց անկախ քեզնից ուզում ես ասես՝ "Ա՛յ, կարա՛մբա":
Բայց քանի որ մրցույթում կար մի այլ գործ, որը նույնպես շատ սիրուն մոգական ռեալիզմ էր, բայց տիպիկ մարկեսյան չէր, ես հակված չեմ մտածել, որ ընդհանուր իմաստով մոգական ռեալիզմի մեջ սա լավագույն գործն էր: 
Բայց սա լավագույնն էր մարկեսյան ոճով գրածների մեջ: 

Հենց գործի մասին:
Շատ սիրուն ու հիշվող պատկերներ կային, որ կենդանություն էին տալիս պատմվածքին: Էրեխեքի հանդիպելը, սիրահարվելը, շատ հուզիչ ու տեսանելի էր: Բռի չոբան Ալվարեսների դաժանությունը համարյա շոշափելի էր: Դիեգոյի՝ մորը հոտոտելու պահը լավն էր շատ: էդ ցայտուն, համարյա հետդ խոսող պատկերները մոգականի մեջ ռեալիզմի պահը լրիվ ապահովում էին: Դրանց կողքին արդեն իսկապես հավատդ գալիս էր, որ էրեխեքը ձվից են դուրս գալիս... հա ի՞նչ ա էղել որ...

Ես էլի էն մտքին էմ, որ Դիեգոն վերջում մեռնում ա: Հա, ատեք ինձ:
Ու էս գործից հետո Զատիկային "Բեր ձուդ ջարդեմ" արտահայտությունը լրիվ վերաիմաստավորվում ա:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (20.04.2013), Smokie (22.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (20.04.2013), Հայկօ (20.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Իմ լավագույն տասնյակը.

2, 3, 8, 9, 13, 15, 18, 20, 21, 22:

----------

ivy (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Իմ լավագույն տասնյակը.
> 
> 2, 3, 8, 9, 13, 15, 18, 20, 21, 22:


ոնց որ թե համարյա համընկնում ա իմին  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց քանի որ *մրցույթում կար մի այլ գործ, որը նույնպես շատ սիրուն մոգական ռեալիզմ էր*, բայց տիպիկ մարկեսյան չէր, ես հակված չեմ մտածել, որ ընդհանուր իմաստով մոգական ռեալիզմի մեջ սա լավագույն գործն էր: 
> Բայց սա լավագույնն էր մարկեսյան ոճով գրածների մեջ:


Ո՞ր գործը նկատի ունես, Լիլ։ Հետաքրքիր ա՝ իմ կարդացածների մեջ ա, թե դեռ չեմ հասել դրան  :Jpit: ։

----------


## impression

նոր տվեցի մաման էլ կարդաց, 
շատ ուշադիր կարդաց, մինչև էդ էլ երկար բացատրում էի, թե մոգական ռեալիզմը որն ա, կարդաց, վերջացրեց, վախեցած նայեց վրաս ու ասեց.
- դու աննորմալ ես

չհարցրեց, ասեց  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (22.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> նոր տվեցի մաման էլ կարդաց, 
> շատ ուշադիր կարդաց, մինչև էդ էլ երկար բացատրում էի, թե մոգական ռեալիզմը որն ա, կարդաց, վերջացրեց, վախեցած նայեց վրաս ու ասեց.
> - դու աննորմալ ես
> 
> չհարցրեց, ասեց


Լավ ա՝ մյուս գրածներդ չի կարդացել  :Jpit: ։

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (20.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*4–րդ տարբերակ. «Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»*

Հասանք առասպելին  :Smile: 
Հեղինակ ջան, գաղափարը լավն էր, բայց ինչպես արդեն շատերն են ասել, մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, ախր հեչ:

Շատ շովինիստ-նացիոնալիստ կրակ դուրս եկավ բիձու կրակը... հիմա չգիտեին մարդիկ Տամիբեի լեզուն, ի՞նչ անեք, էդ ժամանակ գուգլ-թրանսլեյթը դեռ լավ չէր աշխատում, պարտադիր պետք ա քոռուփուչ լինեին, կոտորվեին-գնայի՞ն: Դաժան էր:
Եթե հետևողական լինեմ, սենց հարցեր են ծագում՝ ինչի՞ հանկարծ հազարավոր մարդիկ որոշեցին գալ Տամիբե: Ո՞վ էին, ինչացո՞ւ էին, ո՞նց էր, որ իրանց մեջ բնիկներից մարդ կար: Ու էդ որ վերջում երջանկությունից լացում ա, որ մի հներից մի քանի հոգի սաղ մնացին, վերաբնակեցրին, լավ բա ոչ լեզվակիր մնացածը, որ բառացիորեն կրակի բաժին դառան, էդ հե՞չ: Բիձեն իրա ստեղծած կրակի պես շովինիստ է՞ր  :Smile:   Ինքը դրան է՞ր ուզում հասներ, որ տենց ուրախացել էր...
Վերջում էլ հարմար պահի մեռավ, որ էս հարցերս չտամ, կեղտոտը:
Մեռել էր չէ՞...
Թե չէ խասյաթ ա արդեն դառնում մոտս սաղին կոտորելը:

Մոգական ռեալիզմից դուրս՝ եթե որոշ հատվածներ շտկվեն, տրամաբանություն ավելացվի, ավելորդ պահեր հանվի՝ սիրուն առասպել կարա դառնա:

Պաչիկ հեղինակին  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013), Ուլուանա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ո՞ր գործը նկատի ունես, Լիլ։ Հետաքրքիր ա՝ իմ կարդացածների մեջ ա, թե դեռ չեմ հասել դրան ։


Տանցույ սա մնոյը:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.04.2013)

----------


## impression

էդ Տամիբեի մասին մի հարց ունեի. ամբողջ պատմվածքի ընթացքում ես դրան վերաբերում էի որպես գյուղաքաղաքի /մարալի՜կ-մարալի՜կ, պուճուր, քիփիլիկ քաղաք ա էլի՜/, բայց մեկ-մեկ աչքովս էր ընկնում էն, որ ինքը պետություն էր, սաղ պետության մեջ մենակ պապին էր մնացել ու էնքան ղոչաղ պապի էր, որ չինական պատի մաման լացացրեց ու իր պետության սաղ սահմանով մեկ կրակ վառեց հերիք չի, դեռ էդ կրակը չէր էլ թողնում որ մարի
բա սա մոգական չի բա ինչ ա՞  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> էդ Տամիբեի մասին մի հարց ունեի. ամբողջ պատմվածքի ընթացքում ես դրան վերաբերում էի որպես գյուղաքաղաքի /մարալի՜կ-մարալի՜կ, պուճուր, քիփիլիկ քաղաք ա էլի՜/, բայց մեկ-մեկ աչքովս էր ընկնում էն, որ ինքը պետություն էր, սաղ պետության մեջ մենակ պապին էր մնացել ու էնքան ղոչաղ պապի էր, որ չինական պատի մաման լացացրեց ու իր պետության սաղ սահմանով մեկ կրակ վառեց հերիք չի, դեռ էդ կրակը չէր էլ թողնում որ մարի
> բա սա մոգական չի բա ինչ ա՞


Տամբիեն շատ եմ հավանել, իրեն բան ասել չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ածելիավորը կարդալուց առաջ մի հատ պստո Մարիի էն գրառումը գտնեմ, որ բացատրում էր, թե *իր կարծիքով* ով-ով ա, որ հասկանամ՝ ինչ ա կատարվում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ոնց որ թե ես էլ ուղիղ կեսի հեղինակներին գիտեմ, մնացածն էլ, մտածում եմ, Ակումբից չեն, թե չէ նրանց էլ կջոկեի:

Էս տասնմեկին գիտեմ.
«Չկորցնել»
«Կճեպները»
«Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»
«Ածելիավոր»
«Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»
«Դևական»
«Թերզը»
«Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ»
«Դառնահամ»
«Պարիր ինձ համար»
«Գունատ ձիու ստվերը»

----------

Rhayader (28.09.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*18. «Խորհուրդ»*

Լավն էր ընդհանուր, կոլորիտային։ Մոգականի առումով էնքան էլ չէր համապատասխանում ոնց որ։ Մի քիչ էլ անփույթ էր գրված, լավ մշակված չէր։ Բայց տատին ու պապին լավն էին  :Smile: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

*19. «Նախագահը»*

Հավես ցանցառ պատմվածք էր  :Jpit: ։ Մեռյալների նախագահը լինելու գաղափարը շատ հավանեցի  :LOL: ։ 
Բայց լավ մշակված չէր։ Մոգական ռեալիզմն էլ ոնց որ էն չէր։ Ամեն դեպքում էսքան լուրջ ու ծանր գործերից հետո լավ զվարճացրեց  :Smile: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց որ թե ես էլ ուղիղ կեսի հեղինակներին գիտեմ, մնացածն էլ, մտածում եմ, Ակումբից չեն, թե չէ նրանց էլ կջոկեի:
> 
> Էս տասնմեկին գիտեմ.
> «Չկորցնել»
> «Կճեպները»
> «Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»
> «Ածելիավոր»
> «Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»
> «Դևական»
> ...


Առաջինն էլ պիտի որ գլխի ընկած լինեիր: Ակումբցի չի, բայց հավաքածուներին մասնակցել ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոնց որ թե ես էլ ուղիղ կեսի հեղինակներին գիտեմ, մնացածն էլ, մտածում եմ, Ակումբից չեն, թե չէ նրանց էլ կջոկեի:
> 
> Էս տասնմեկին գիտեմ.
> «Չկորցնել»
> «Կճեպները»
> «Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»
> «Ածելիավոր»
> «Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»
> «Դևական»
> ...


Բացի Բյուրի գրածից մնացածը չեմ կարողացել գուշակել, թե ով ա: Երկու տարբերակը հետո հուշել են, թե ով կարա լինի, մեկը հաստատվեց: Մի տարբերակը Գալաթեային կկասկածեի ու եթե պարզվի, որ ինքն ա, ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգալու, որ կասկածել եմ ընդամենը ու համոզված չեմ եղել: Ու մեկ էլ էլ չգիտեմ, թե ինչքան եմ հիանալու իր գրելով դրանից հետո: Որովհետև նաև մտածում եմ՝ գուցե ընդամենը իր մատը խառն ա, ասենք՝ խմբագրել ա: Մի խոսքով, ինչպես պարզվեց, ահավոր անսլուխ եմ: Այն ինչ վաղուց ապացուցման կարիք չուներ :Jpit: 

Բայց խի՞ չեք ասում՝ ում եմ եք ենթադրում: Կանոնները փոխվե՞լ են:

----------


## ivy

> Առաջինն էլ պիտի որ գլխի ընկած լինեիր: Ակումբցի չի, բայց հավաքածուներին մասնակցել ա:


Մինչև ակումբցի չդառնա, ձեռագիրը չի տպվի գլխումս  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բացի Բյուրի գրածից մնացածը չեմ կարողացել գուշակել, թե ով ա: Երկու տարբերակը հետո հուշել են, թե ով կարա լինի, մեկը հաստատվեց: Մի տարբերակը Գալաթեային կկասկածեի ու եթե պարզվի, որ ինքն ա, ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգալու, որ կասկածել եմ ընդամենը ու համոզված չեմ եղել: Ու մեկ էլ էլ չգիտեմ, թե ինչքան եմ հիանալու իր գրելով դրանից հետո: Որովհետև նաև մտածում եմ՝ գուցե ընդամենը իր մատը խառն ա, ասենք՝ խմբագրել ա: Մի խոսքով, ինչպես պարզվեց, ահավոր անսլուխ եմ: Այն ինչ վաղուց ապացուցման կարիք չուներ
> 
> Բայց խի՞ չեք ասում՝ ում եմ եք ենթադրում: Կանոնները փոխվե՞լ են:


Մի րոպե, Գալաթեան մասնակցե՞լ ա  :Huh:  ես ինչ-որ իրան չտեսա էս անգամ:

Բյու՞րն էլ ա մասնակցել  :Huh:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մինչև ակումբից չդառնա, ձեռագիրը չի տպվի գլխումս


Ձեռագիրը չի: Անհասկանալի ա, ուրեմն էդ ա  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Մի րոպե, Գալաթեան մասնակցե՞լ ա  ես ինչ-որ իրան չտեսա էս անգամ:
> 
> Բյու՞րն էլ ա մասնակցել


Երկուսն էլ մասնակցել են, երկուսն էլ լավ երևում են  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկուսն էլ մասնակցել են, երկուսն էլ լավ երևում են


Զրպարտիչ  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*5–րդ տարբերակ. «Ածելիավոր»*

Եվս մի գործ, որ ժանրի հետ կապ չունի:
Ես միշտ դժվարանում եմ վերլուծել, կարծիք հայտնել էն գործերի մասին, որոնց հեղինակները շատ են "իրանք իրանց մեջ լինում" գրելուց: Էն Բլզիկի տարատեսակն ա: Կարդում ես, կարդում ես ու էս նույն արտահայտությունն ա դեմքիդ հայտնվում`  :Huh: 
Սևամազը Ջոնիի մաման էր, էրեխին ասեղներով լցված բլիթ էր տվել, շան գլուխը կտրեցին, պուճուր երեխա էր լացում, եռացրած սպիրտի հոտ էր գալիս, ածելիավորի թիակները ցցված էին, ընդ որում՝ երկուսն էլ... եսիմ է... մտքի, երևակայության թռիչքը հավես ա, բայց դա ինքնանպատակ չպետք ա լինի, մի տեղ պետք  տանի: Մենակ ղզիկ չգրելու խաթր պարտադիր չի արյուն ցփնել "սենյակով մեկ"  :Wink: 

Վերջում էլ ամեն ինչ կրկնվում էր ոնց որ, որի իմաստը նույնպես չհասկացա:

Էս մի մատ երեխեքի մոտ արյան հանդեպ ինչ մի մոլուցք ա, չեմ հասկանում...
Սովորական հեղուկ ա, երեխեք, տրոմբոցիտներից, էրիտրոցիտներից ու լեյկոցիտներից բաղկացած: No big deal  :Smile: 

Հեղինակը հաստատ կարա սրանից լավ գրի:
Պաչիկ իրան:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013), Ուլուանա (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բացի Բյուրի գրածից մնացածը չեմ կարողացել գուշակել, թե ով ա: Երկու տարբերակը հետո հուշել են, թե ով կարա լինի, մեկը հաստատվեց: Մի տարբերակը Գալաթեային կկասկածեի ու եթե պարզվի, որ ինքն ա, ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգալու, որ կասկածել եմ ընդամենը ու համոզված չեմ եղել: Ու մեկ էլ էլ չգիտեմ, թե ինչքան եմ հիանալու իր գրելով դրանից հետո: Որովհետև նաև մտածում եմ՝ գուցե ընդամենը իր մատը խառն ա, ասենք՝ խմբագրել ա: Մի խոսքով, ինչպես պարզվեց, ահավոր անսլուխ եմ: Այն ինչ վաղուց ապացուցման կարիք չուներ
> 
> Բայց խի՞ չեք ասում՝ ում եմ եք ենթադրում: Կանոնները փոխվե՞լ են:


Շին  :Love: 
Հաստատ սխալվում ես էս անգամ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հիմա որ Վառվող Երազանքի մասին գրեմ, Էննան էլի գալու ա, ասի, որ 6 տարեկանում ա էդ գրել ու ինքը չի ուղարկե՞լ գործը մրցույթին...  :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *6. Վառվող երազանքի փայլը*
> Ուծյու՛ :
> 
> Կարելի էր «ուծյու»-ով վերջացնել կարծիքս, բայց երևի անշնորհքություն կհամարվի ...


* 6–րդ տարբերակ. «Վառվող երազանքի փայլը»*

Ուծյու՜՜  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*7–րդ տարբերակ. «Պարտություն»*

Մոգական ռեալիզմ, թե՞ սովորական ուժասծիկ...

Կենդանացած քանդակներն ախր աշխարհի չափ հին են... մնե լի նի զնած:
Ինչքան հասկացա Միգելն եկել էր ասեր՝ որ իրանց վառում են: Բայց մի տեսակ շատ եսասիրավարի ասեց: "Ես չկամ դու էլ չկաս"... Էլ ով դիմանար... այ մարդ, մարդավարի բան ասա, էս մարդը միլիցա զանգի, գնան 25 տարվա վաստակը կրակի բերանից փրկեն, էս ի՞նչ չուզողություն ա, տո, ախր "Լիլիթ"-ն էլ էր վառվում... 

Չգիտեմ, սրա տրամաբանությունն էլ չհասկացա: Ինչի՞ էր լեղաճաք անում էդ մարդուն, աչքով ունքով հասկացնում՝ թե՝ "Չես կարենալու ինձ վերջացնես, այ տղա": 
Ինչի՞ պետք ա սեփական քանդակն ավարտելը հաղթանակ համարվեր, ինչո՞ւմ պարտվեց քանդակագործը, ինչի՞ էր հենց Միգելի քանդակը տենց կարևոր դեր խաղում քանդակագործի կյանքում:
Եթե մտածես՝ դա իր վերջին, ամենանոր քանդակն էր ու դրա հանդեպ, որպես ստեղծողի, արարողի կապվածությունը պակաս խորը պիտի լիներ:
Պատմվածքը կարծես թե հենց նրան ա տանում, որ բիձու արձանը շատ կարևոր էր ստեղծողի համար, բայց տենց էլ չենք հասկանում՝ ինչո՞ւ: Ինչո՞վ էր մնացածից տարբերվում, առանձնանում: 
Էնքան, որ քանդակագործը նախընտրում էր հետևից ձեռքն ուսին դնողը Միգելը լինի, ոչ թե իր կինը:

Մի պահ մտածեցի՝ կարող ա՞ դա հենց իր քանդակն էր, ինքնաքանդակը, տենց ասում ե՞ն, ու էդ կապվածությունը ինչ-որ խորը հոգեբանական ա, բայց հետո հետ գնացի, տեսա չէ, բնորդ կար, բան կար...
Ու էն նախանձ ընկերոջ արածն էլ ամբողջի հետ մի տեսակ չէր կապվում, զոռով էր կպցրած: 

Մի խոսքով:
Մոգական ռեալիզմ չկար:
Ինձ տեղ հասած հստակ իմաստ չկար:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուխ, մեկ երրորդը համարյա արեցի:
Մնացածն էլ՝ վաղը մյուս օր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարդացել եմ մենակ էն գործերը, որոնց առաջին պարբերությունը կարդալուց հետո մոտս շարունակելու ցանկություն է մնացել: Լավագույն հնգյակն իմ համար՝ ամենալավից ամենավատը.

1. Կճեպները
2. Պարիր ինձ համար
3. Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում
4. Ականջավոր լուսին
5. Չկորցնել

----------


## Ուլուանա

*21. «Պարիր ինձ համար»*

Հըմ։ Բավական հետաքրքիր ու յուրօրինակ գործ էր։ Ու շատ լավ գրված։ Խոսակցություններն էլ էին շատ բնական ու իրական, նկարագրություններն էլ։ Բայց իմը չէր մի տեսակ։

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

22–րդն էլ բարով–խերով կարդացինք–պրծանք (դե, էնքան էլ բարով–խերով չէ, բայց կարևորը՝ պրծանք), բայց սա դեռ վերջը չի. ես դեռ «11–րդ» ունեմ վրաս թթված  :Wacko: ։

*22. «Գունատ ձիու ստվերը»*

Եսիմ։ Էնքան էլ լավ չհասկացա էս պատմվածքը, որի պատճառը մասամբ նաև էն էր, որ մեջտեղներում մի հատվածի վրա հա քնում–զարթնում էի, նորից կարդում, ու, մեկ ա, բան չէի հասկանում, որովհետև պարզվում էր, որ էլի քնել էի  :LOL: ։ Մի խոսքով՝ դա պատմվածքից չէր, ինձնից էր. քունս տանում ա արդեն։ Բայց դե, մեկ ա, ամեն դեպքում էն աստիճանի չէի հավանելու հաստատ, որ քվեարկեի էս տարբերակի օգտին։ Ներողություն եմ խնդրում հեղինակից, որ նորմալ չկարողացա կարդալ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (22.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«11. Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»*

Գրագետ էր գրված, բայց մի տեսակ շատ էր ծանրաբեռնված բառերով. դա ինչ–որ չափով ծանրացնում էր ընթերցանությունը։ Հիշում եմ, որ ինչ–որ բողոքներ էին հնչել էս գործում նոր բառեր հորինելու վերաբերյալ, բայց ես էդպիսի բողոք չունեմ։ Ուղղակի «դեղնափայլ» բառին հանդիպելիս հիշեցի Բյուրի ասածը։ Բայց դե նորմալ բառ ա, իմ կարծիքով, շատ էլ համապատասխան էր, ի՞նչ ա եղել որ։ Բայց համաձայն եմ, որ բարդ (նկատի ունեմ՝ կազմությամբ) բառերը շատ էին։ 
Իսկ բուն պատմությունը, եթե համարենք, որ էստեղ ընդհանրապես պատմություն կար, անձամբ ինձ համար առանձնապես հետաքրքիր չէր։ 

Պրծանք վերջապես։ Հավատս չի գալիս...

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քանի որ ընտրությունն էս անգամ շատ բարդ ա, որոշեցի էս գիշերով իմ արդեն կիսաքուն արտույտային գլխիկը նման բարդ հարցով չծանրաբեռնել, համ էլ նենց չլինի, որ վաղն արթնանամ, մտնեմ էս թեմա ու սկսեմ փոշմանել գիշերվա քվեարկածիս համար։ Ես բարդ որոշումները սովորաբար առավոտ եմ ընդունում ու առանց շտապելու։ 
Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից, ովքեր անհամբեր սպասում են ամեն ձայնին։ Սկզբում ուզում էի քվեարկել, նոր քնել, ուղղակի զգացի, որ իսկապես բարդ ա։ 
Լավ, շատ փիլիսոփայեցի, գնամ քնեմ։ Վաղը կգամ, կքվեարկեմ  :Smile: ։

----------


## ivy

Ան, «Դառնահամը» բա  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

«Հահահա՜: Ես ափսոսում էի, որ «*Կճեպները,» «Չկորցնել»*-ից քիչ միավոր ունի, հիմա հավասար են :LOL:  Քվեարկելու եմ իմ սիրելի պատմվածքի օգտին :Jpit:  :Tongue:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Որոշել էի քննարկւմներին չմասնակցել, բայց ակտիվությունը քիչա, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը գրեմ…
1-ին տարբերակ Հրացան – չկարողացա կարդալ մինչև վերջ, մի քանի անգամ փորձեցի, բայց կեսից առաջ չգնաց…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

2-րդ տարբերակ Չկորցնել - Լավն էր, դուրս եկավ, ձայն տվել եմ, բայց անթերի չէր…
Սաթի կերպարը հասկացա, մենակ չհասկացա էն տղուն ուր էր տանում՞… Գնացին-գնացին, մեկ էլ էն խոսք տված անվճար - վճարովիից ոչ մի խոսք, ատամները ցույց տվեց, ագռավներին որսաց գնաց, են խեղճ տղեն լեղաճաք եղավ, ինչ եղավ - մնաց օտար ամայի չամփեքի վրա… Գոնե մրցույթի վերջում հեղինակը գա ասի իմանանք էլի, ոնց լինի ձայն եմ տվել, չիմանամ ինչ եղավ՞…

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Տամիբեն* վատը չէր: :Smile:  Սովորական: 
*Ալիսը* դուրս չեկավ... մի տեսակ շատ էր զրմանալի: Զակատի պահն էլ չհավանեցի յոթանասուն երկու երախա ունենալն էլ :Nea:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

3-րդ տարբերակ Կճեպները
Հետաքրքիր էր գրված, լրիվ ժանրի մեջ, բայց սա էլ անթերի չէր…Օրինակ էս պահը մեջբերեմ - բոլորն էլ մի օր ստիպված էին լինելու գնալ հարազատ Սորիդայից ու այնպիսի մի վայրից կին գտնել, որտեղ դեռ չէր հասել Սորիդայի ձվածինների մասին պատմությունները: Թե չէ, ով էր գժվել Ալվարեսի կին դառնալ՝ իմանալով, որ նորածին զավակին գրկելու փոխարեն մահվանն է փարվելու:  ՈՒ մեկ էլ հասնում եմ - Դիեգոյի բախտը բերել էր, որ տատիկը տնից դուրս չէր գալիս ու չէր շփվում հարևանների հետ. նա չգիտեր Ալվարեսների մասին, թե չէ խմորեղեն հյուրասիրելու փոխարեն ավելը կջարդեր թոռնիկի հետևից քարշ եկող թխամորթ ու վառվռուն աչքերով ջահելի գլխին: 
Չհավատացի, տենց բաները պատ կծակեն, ու բոլորի ականջին կհասնեն, էս պահը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, անհաջող սւտ էր, մնացածը հաջողված էր…

----------


## Smokie

Քվեարկված :Jpit:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

4-րդ տարբերակ Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը - Լավն էր, ձայն տվել եմ, ասելիքը հասկացա, երևի ավելի շատ ռեալիստական էր, քան մոգական… Իրա լեզուն չիմացող ազգը դատապարտվածա ոչնչացման, ծերուկն էլ դրեց վառեց ինչ կա որ՞, չնայած ոնց հասկացա կրակը ստեղծել էր այլ նպատակով, ինչևէ, անցնենք հաջորդներին…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

5-րդ տարբերակ Ածելիավոր - Ինչքան ինձ ստիպեցի կարդալ, չկարողացա, բան չեմ հասկանում, հեղինակը գրել գիտի, բայց այս մեկը երևի չստացված գործերիցա, քանի որ մենակ ես չեմ, որ չեմ հասկացել…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

6-րդ տարբերակ Վառվող երազանքի փայլը - Ոչ մի նոր բան չեմ ասի, անցանք առաջ…

----------


## ivy

> 3-րդ տարբերակ Կճեպները
> Հետաքրքիր էր գրված, լրիվ ժանրի մեջ, բայց սա էլ անթերի չէր…Օրինակ էս պահը մեջբերեմ - բոլորն էլ մի օր ստիպված էին լինելու գնալ հարազատ Սորիդայից ու այնպիսի մի վայրից կին գտնել, որտեղ դեռ չէր հասել Սորիդայի ձվածինների մասին պատմությունները: Թե չէ, ով էր գժվել Ալվարեսի կին դառնալ՝ իմանալով, որ նորածին զավակին գրկելու փոխարեն մահվանն է փարվելու:  ՈՒ մեկ էլ հասնում եմ - Դիեգոյի բախտը բերել էր, որ տատիկը տնից դուրս չէր գալիս ու չէր շփվում հարևանների հետ. նա չգիտեր Ալվարեսների մասին, թե չէ խմորեղեն հյուրասիրելու փոխարեն ավելը կջարդեր թոռնիկի հետևից քարշ եկող թխամորթ ու վառվռուն աչքերով ջահելի գլխին: 
> Չհավատացի, տենց բաները պատ կծակեն, ու բոլորի ականջին կհասնեն, էս պահը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, *անհաջող սուտ էր*, մնացածը հաջողված էր…


Լուսինե ջան, բայց ինչի՞ ես կարծում, թե էդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի: 
Մարդիկ գնում էին հեռու տեղերից էին կին առնում, որտեղ ոչ ոք իրենց մասին չգիտեր: Պատկերացրու, որ ինտերնետ չկա, աշխարհն էլ ավելի մեծ տարածք է, քան ասենք Երևանը, հետն էլ սա աշխարհ է, որտեղ մոգականությունը առօրյա երևույթ է. էդ կտրվածքով որ նայես, լրիվ հնարավոր է, որ Սորիդայից հեռու տեղերում լսած չլինեին Ալվարեսների մասին, էդ տեղերում էլ մարդիկ հաստատ իրենց սեփական մոգական երևույթների պակասը չէին զգալու, պիտի Ալվարես-Մալվարեսով հետաքրքրվեի՞ն:
Իսկ տնից դուրս չեկող, մի քիչ միամիտ ու մի ականջից էլ խուլ տատիներ հաստատ ամեն տեղ էլ կան, ի՞նչ մի զարմանալի ու անհավանական բան էր:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

7-րդ տարբերակ Պարտություն - Ինչքանով էր մոգական ռեալիզմ չգիտեմ…Լավ էր գրված, հեշտ կարդացվում էր, բայց հետք չթողեց…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Լուսինե ջան, բայց ինչի՞ ես կարծում, թե էդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի: 
> Մարդիկ գնում էին հեռու տեղերից էին կին առնում, որտեղ ոչ ոք իրենց մասին չգիտեր: Պատկերացրու, որ ինտերնետ չկա, աշխարհն էլ ավելի մեծ տարածք է, քան ասենք Երևանը, հետն էլ սա աշխարհ է, որտեղ մոգականությունը առօրյա երևույթ է. էդ կտրվածքով որ նայես, լրիվ հնարավոր է, որ Սորիդայից հեռու տեղերում լսած չլինեին Ալվարեսների մասին, էդ տեղերում էլ մարդիկ հաստատ իրենց սեփական մոգական երևույթների պակասը չէին զգալու, պիտի Ալվարես-Մալվարեսով հետաքրքրվեի՞ն:
> Իսկ տնից դուրս չեկող, մի քիչ միամիտ ու մի ականջից էլ խուլ տատիներ հաստատ ամեն տեղ էլ կան, ի՞նչ մի զարմանալի ու անհավանական բան էր:


Այվի ջան չհավատացի, տենց աշխույժ տատիկ ու տնից դուրս չգա՞  :Smile:  Երևի էդ պահի վրա աշխատելա պետք, որ հարց չառաջանա  :Smile:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

8-րդ տարբերակ ԱԿԱՆՋԱՎՈՐ ԼՈւՍԻՆ - Լավ էր գրված, հեշտ կարդացվեց, բայց մոգական՞ - չգիտեմ,խմած մարդն ինչ ասես կտեսնի, կլսի, հլը մեզ էլ կհամոզի, որ լավ չենք տեսնում ու լսում  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Լուսինե ջան, բայց ինչի՞ ես կարծում, թե էդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի: 
> Մարդիկ գնում էին հեռու տեղերից էին կին առնում, որտեղ ոչ ոք իրենց մասին չգիտեր: Պատկերացրու, որ ինտերնետ չկա, աշխարհն էլ ավելի մեծ տարածք է, քան ասենք Երևանը, հետն էլ սա աշխարհ է, որտեղ մոգականությունը առօրյա երևույթ է. էդ կտրվածքով որ նայես, լրիվ հնարավոր է, որ Սորիդայից հեռու տեղերում լսած չլինեին Ալվարեսների մասին, էդ տեղերում էլ մարդիկ հաստատ իրենց սեփական մոգական երևույթների պակասը չէին զգալու, պիտի Ալվարես-Մալվարեսով հետաքրքրվեի՞ն:
> Իսկ տնից դուրս չեկող, մի քիչ միամիտ ու մի ականջից էլ խուլ տատիներ հաստատ ամեն տեղ էլ կան, ի՞նչ մի զարմանալի ու անհավանական բան էր:


Վայ դե Լուսինեն չի հավատեցել, ի:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

9-րդ տարբերակ Գծեր Շեղողը - Ինչքանով էր ժանրի մեջ չգիտեմ, ասելիքն էլ չհասկացա, ծանր էր կարդացվում, ինձ դուր չեկավ…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

10-րդ տարբերակ Շարունակություն - Լավն էր, հեշտ կարդացի, մոգականը երևի երեխա ունենալն էր հետմահու, բայց էդ պահը դուրս չեկավ, երևի այլ նկարագրություններով հավանեի, բայց սենց անհարթ թվաց, մի բան էն չէր…

----------


## Արևանուռ

Պատմվածքները կարդացել եմ  տեղադրմանը զուգահեռ ու յուրաքանչյուրը կարդալուց հետո մտածում էի՝ ի՜նչ լավ գործեր են: Շնորհակալություն այդ աշխատանքային գիշերն  աննկատ անցկացնելուս համար: 
Բոլորի մեջ կա մի անհավանական բան, ու  քանի որ ես սիրում եմ հավատալ, իմ համար բոլորն էլ ժանրի մեջ են:
Քվեարկում եմ այն գործերի օգտին, որ այսօր վերնագրերը կարդալիս հիշեցի բովանդակությունները:

1. «Կճեպները» ՝ բարի վերջաբանով պատմություն, ասել է թե ՝ ՍԻՐՈ հաղթանակ
2. «Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը» ՝  հուսամ մի օր Հայաստան կվերադառնա մեր ժողովուրդը (հեղինակին խնդրանք՝ եթե երբևէ կխմբագրի այս պատմությունը, կրակի զոհ դարձնի միայն չարակամներին)
3. «Ականջավոր լուսին»՝  գինովցած մարդու աչքի տեսածն ավելի պատկերավոր է, այս պատմությունը  շատ է տպավորվել, անգամ աշխատակցուհուս պատմեցի
4. «Թերզը»՝ որքան պիտի մարդ բարի լինի, որ բարի բաներ գուշակի, ու հավետ տառապի 
5. «Դառնահամ»՝ հոգոցով մեջբերում եմ «...բերանումս զգում էի մեր երջանկության դառնահամը. ծխախոտի ու գարեջրի համն էր, որ համբույրներովդ էիր փոխանցել:» (արձակ բանաստեղծության նման եմ կարդացել):

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

11-րդ տարբերակ Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին -  էս մեկի մասին  բան չեմ ասում…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

12-րդ տարբերակ Անորոշություն -  Շատ լավն էր, ուղակի ժանրը մեջը չտեսա, դրա համար ձայն չեմ տվել…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Մնացածին էլ քիչ ուշ կանդրադառնամ…

----------


## Smokie

Հետաքրքիր ա... բոլորը Ալիսի մեջ հումոր տեսան բացի ինձնից :Xeloq:  :Sad:  Ու բոլորը վստահորեն գիտեն, թե ով ա գրել...

Ես երեք հեղինակների 100%-ով գիտեմ, որովհետեւ իրա՛նք են ասել :Jpit:

----------


## Peace

> Հետաքրքիր ա... բոլորը Ալիսի մեջ հումոր տեսան բացի ինձնից


Չէ, բոլորը չեն, որ տեսել են, ուղղակի ով չի տեսել (մեկը ես), վախից ձայն չի հանում, որ տեպիլի տեղ չդնեն:  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

Բայց լուրջ, շատ լավ մրցույթ ա :Love:  

1.Լավ պատմվածքներ, հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվող
2.Սովորական պատմվածքներ, որ չեն ձանձրացնում ու արագ ես կարդում
3.Քիչ են վատ պատմվածքները, որ անհամբեր սպասում ես ավարտին:

Ապրեն բոլոր հեղինակները: :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (20.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Հա ու մի բան էլ՝ իմ սիրելի *Կճեպները* հավասարվեց իմ չսիրելի *Պարիր*ին :Yahoo:  Միշտ առաա՜ջ, դու դեռ հաղթելու ես :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (20.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

13-րդ տարբերակ Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում - Լավ հավեսով գրված տափակություն էր, առանց հումորի չեմ հասկանում, զակատները ինչի էր անում՞… :LOL:  հեղինակը տղամարկանց հետ հաշիվներ ունի, դրելա զակատա արել, ինչ անենք՞, ինքն ու իրա տղամարդիկ, մի օր ինքը զակատ կանի, մի օր էլ իրան կանեն,  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  ընդհանուր լավն էր…

----------

Smokie (22.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

14-րդ տարբերակ

ԴԵՎԱԿԱՆ
 Անցնեմ առանց կարծիքի…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

15-րդ տարբերակ Թերզը - Շատ լավն էր, հեշտությամբ կարդացի, բայց ոնց որ մոգական չէր, ավելի շուտ իրական էր ու շատ հուզիչ…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

16-րդ տարբերակ Այրվող ծղոտների տունը 
17-րդ տարբերակ ՔԱՂԱՔԸ ՃԱՀՃԻ ՄԵՋ

Սրանք էլ դուրս չեկան:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*8–րդ տարբերակ. «Ականջավոր լուսին»*

Ժողովուրդ ջան, գրելուց մեկումեջ enter սեղմեք էլի, խիղճն էլ ա լավ բան... առաջին դասարանցու պես մատս տողերի վրա դրած  եմ կարդացել, որ մյուս տող անցնելուց տեղը չկորցնեմ:

Կոլորիտային, համով պատմվածք էր:
Մոգական ռեալի՞զմ... նեա, երազախաբությո՞ւն... նման էր  :Smile: 
Ավարտուն, հումորը տեղը գործ էր, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ հեղինակը սա գրել ա էս մրցույթի համար:
Շատերի մոտ ա "բելայա գարյաչկա" լինում, բայց դա մոգական ռեալիզմի տակ անցկացնելը մնացած հեղինակների հանդեպ անարդարություն ա, որոնք նստել, հենց էդ ժանրում, էս մրցույթի համար գրել են: 

Ցանկացած դեպքում՝ հավես կարդացվեց՝ enter-ների բացակայությունը չհաշված:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

18-րդ տարբերակ Խորհուրդ - շատ լավն էր, հուզվեցի, բոլոր կերպարներն ասես իրական տեսա, ոնց էս մեկին ձաըն չեմ տվել  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, «Դառնահամը» բա


Վայ, չե՞մ գրել դրա մասին  :LOL: ։ Ախր գրել էի, աչքիս՝ մինչև վերջ չէի գրել, հետո շեղվել էի ու էջը փոխել, մոռացել՝ կարծելով, թե ուղարկել եմ։ Լավ, հեսա գրեմ  :Smile: .

*20. «Դառնահամ»*
Շատ սիրուն գործ էր։ Սահուն, համարյա բանաստեղծական։ Մի տեսակ գլգլալով, շոյելով հոսում էր։ Շարադրանքն էլ գրագետ էր, մշակված։ Վերջը շատ հետաքրքիր էր։ Մոգական ռեալիզմն էլ առկա էր։

----------


## Գալաթեա

*9–րդ տարբերակ. «Գծեր Շեղողը»*

Մոտս տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ հեղինակը Adjustment Bureau ֆիլմից ա գաղափարը վերցրել: 
Բայց էնտեղ Աստված պապին էր գծերը շեղում: Նման նկրտումներից հետո երևի կարելի ա գոնե առանց ուղղագրական սխալների գրել  :Smile: 
Մոգական ռեալիզմ չկար: 
Գծեր շեղողի վերամբարձ, ինքնամեծար մեջբերումները տեքստի մնացած, բավականին թույլ ու չկապակցված հատվածների հետ բացարձակ չէին բռնում: 
Ինչպես իմ շատ սիրելի Կլօրակն ասած՝ շեղած ունեմ ես ձեր գծերը: Շատ էր կրկնվում սույն ֆրազան ու հոգնացնող էր վերջում արդեն:

Գաղափարն իրականում վատը չէր, լավ մատուցման դեպքում շատ հետաքրքիր բան կարար ստացվեր:
Շնորհակակություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ տնից դուրս չեկող, մի քիչ միամիտ ու մի ականջից էլ խուլ տատիներ հաստատ ամեն տեղ էլ կան, ի՞նչ մի զարմանալի ու անհավանական բան էր:


Իսկ այդ տնից դուրս չեկող, մի քիչ միամիտ ու մի ականջից էլ խուլ տատիները հենց էդպիսին էլ ծնվե՞լ են: Երբեք չե՞ն եղել երիտասարդ, այս ու այնկողմ վազվզող, քթներն ամեն տեղ խոթող հետաքրքրասեր աղջնակներ, ում վաղուց արդեն պետք է հայտնի լիներ սերնդե սերունդ ձվածին Ալվարեսների համբավը: Թե՞ սորիդացի միամիտ տատիկը սկլերոզ էլ ուներ: Այդ դեպքում հարց չկա: :Wink:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*10. Շարունակություն
*
Մեղա-մեղա, սկզբում ինձ թվաց «Գծերը շեղողի» շարունակությունն ա, ու Շեղող ձյան ասում ա «երբ ես մահացա, գրեթե ոչ մի բան չփոխվեց», հը՞ն, ո՞նց, հլը մի րոպե, հա՜, էս ուրիշ պատմվածք ա, հլը սպասի սկզբից կարդամ: «Երբ ես մահացա, գրեթե ոչ մի բան չփոխվեց»: Մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, էս թեմայով անհիշելի անցյալներում ես էլ եմ մի բան գրել, *էս ա*, հինգ տարի հետո կարդում եմ՝ ախմախություն ա, «Շարունակությունն» ավելի լավն ա: Միտքը հավանեցի. էս էն գործերից ա, որ ավելի շատ տեխնիկապես են թերի, քան թե բովանդակությամբ. հեղինակին հաստատ մի քիչ փորձառություն ա պակասում, լիքը բան կաղում էր շարադրանքի մեջ՝ էլի իմ կարծիքով, էլի, բայց հետո հասա ստեղ. «_Այդ գրողի տարածն էր ինձնից խլել կյանքս, և հետո էլ կուսությունս էր խլելու_»: Կատարելապես շշմած Հայկօ: Այ էս մի նախադասության համար հեղինակին կարելի ա լիքը բան ներել: Տենց գնացի-գնացի, հասա մյուս նախադասությանը. «_Ու երբ գնացի ու նստեցի կողքին, զգացի սրտի համաչափ աշխատանքը, մեռնելու աստիճան հաճելի էր, իմն արդեն երկու ամիս է չէր աշխատում_»: Այ ստեղ ես լրիվ հալվեցի, շատ սիրուն էր էս մեկը: Հետո որ կարդացի էս՝ «_Սիրեց, սիրեցի, չէր ցավում_», մի տեսակ լցվեցի, ուզեցի հոնգուր-հոնգուր հեկեկալ, նենց աղջկական էր, հետո ուշքի եկա, երեսունութ տարեկան, մոջահեդի մորուքով, երկու մետր բոյով մռայլ տղամարդ եմ, դզվի հլը, Հայկօ, տենց անցա առաջ, կարդացի՝ «_Դե, արդեն հասկացաք՝ հղի էի, ես երեխա էի ունենալու_», էս լիքը բան փչացրեց, դե չի կարելի, էլի, ընթերցողին սենց բիրտ կերպով քաշել պատմվածքի մեջ, միջնորդավորված էր մինչև հիմա ամեն ինչ, սենց անմիջական չէր, ոնց որ դետեկտիվի կեսերից Մեգրեն երկու աչքն էլ չռի տեսախցիկի վրա ու հանդիսատեսներին ասի «ժողովուրդ ջան, աչքիս՝ մարդասպանը էն պահակն ա, ես դրա տիրոջ տիրոջ»: Հեղինակին լիքը հարգանք ու պատիվ՝ պատմվածքի գաղափարը հղանալու (ներող), օրորելու, բարուրելու ու մեծացնելու համար, զգացվում ա, որ մի օրում մտածած-գրած բան չի, ծանութեթև արած ա լիքը բան, ապրես, հեշտ գործ չի, ամեն մեկը չի կարող, գրելուդ լեզուն էլ մի քիչ մշակես, հղկես, սկսես ողնաշարով զգալ՝ որն ա տեղում, որը տեղում չի, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Գնամ 11-րդի վերնագիրը մի հատ էլ կարդամ, կգամ մի կես ժամից:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), Ուլուանա (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գնամ 11-րդի վերնագիրը մի հատ էլ կարդամ, կգամ մի կես ժամից:


Կես ժամը քիչ ասիր, ընգեր

----------

Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ժողովուրդ, էդ պարիր ինձ համարը ինչ ա որ տենց բոլորից առաջ ա անցել, ինձ կբացատրեք?  :Think:  Մի տեսակ չեմ հասկանում...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Զուտ որպես պատմվածք՝ ինձ համար լավագույններն են.

*1–ին տեղ.«Կճեպները»
2–րդ տեղ. «Ականջավոր լուսին»
2–րդ տեղ. «Դառնահամ»
4–րդ տեղ. «Չկորցնել»
5–րդ տեղ. «Թերզը»*

Վերոնշյալների մեջից միայն «Ականջավոր լուսինը», ցավոք, չի համապատասխանում մոգական ռեալիզմի իմ ընկալմանը, իսկ ես որոշել եմ չհամապատասխանողների օգտին չքվեարկել, ինչքան էլ որ լավը լինեն։ Ի վերջո, հո իզուր չի, որ ես իմ գրածը չուղարկեցի՝ հասկանալով, որ էնքան էլ չի համապատասխանում։ Թե չէ էստեղի գործերի մեծ մասի չափ համապատասխանում էր։ Բայց եթե իմ հանդեպ էդքան խիստ եմ եղել, ուրեմն մյուսների հանդեպ էլ եմ խիստ լինելու  :Jpit: ։ Մի խոսքով՝ քվեարկում եմ *«Կճեպների»*, *«Դառնահամ»*–ի, *«Չկորցնել»*–ի ու *«Թերզի»* օգտին։ 

«Չկորցնել»–ի հետ կապված ընդունում եմ, որ հակասական պահեր կան, բայց ինձ համար բավարար չափով հիմքեր կան էդ պատմվածքը մոգական ռեալիզմ համարելու։ Պետք լինի, ասեք, կպարզաբանեմ  :Jpit: ։

*«Ականջավոր լուսինն»*, ափսոս, մոգական ռեալիզմ չի ինձ համար, թե չէ՝ որպես պատմվածք՝ շատ եմ հավանել։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, էդ պարիր ինձ համարը ինչ ա որ տենց բոլորից առաջ ա անցել, ինձ կբացատրեք?  Մի տեսակ չեմ հասկանում...


Ես էդ միշտ կարդում եմ "պարիր թե կարող ես"… բայց հլա չեմ կարդացել…

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ֆու, պրծանք վերջապես։ Գնացի, քվեարկությունը քանդակեցի, եկա  :Jpit: ։ 
Էն ո՞վ էր ասում՝ գծեր շեղողն եմ ես, չգիտեմ ինչ, ես եմ գծեր շեղողը  :LOL: ։ Չհամարձակվեք ինձնից հետո ուրիշ ուղղությամբ շեղել  :Nono: ։

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), Peace (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ, էդ պարիր ինձ համարը ինչ ա որ տենց բոլորից առաջ ա անցել, ինձ կբացատրեք?  Մի տեսակ չեմ հասկանում...


Էդ դեռ ոչինչ, լավ գրված գործ ա գոնե, ես շարունակում եմ զարմանալ զակատավոր Ալիսի հաջողության վրա...

----------

Peace (20.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

19-րդ տարբերակ Նախագահը - նարկոմանի գալյուցինացիաներն էլ մոգական ռեալիզմ չի… Գաղափարը լավն էր, ու կասեի այսօրվա ցավոտ իրականություն…

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ես էդ միշտ կարդում եմ "պարիր թե կարող ես"… բայց հլա չեմ կարդացել…


Դու կհավանես...

----------

Mephistopheles (20.04.2013), Ուլուանա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էդ դեռ ոչինչ, լավ գրված գործ ա գոնե, ես շարունակում եմ զարմանալ զակատավոր Ալիսի հաջողության վրա...


Շատ պարզ ա... էդ երկու գործերի մեջ էրոտիկա կա, էդ էլ մարդկանց գրավում ա

----------

Mephistopheles (20.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Շատ պարզ ա... էդ երկու գործերի մեջ էրոտիկա կա, էդ էլ մարդկանց գրավում ա


Մար, ասենք պարի մեջ ինձ մենակ մի բան ա գրավել, որ Ապոլոնն ասում ա դուք գոնե գիտեք ես ով եմ եղել  :LOL:  Իսկ Ալիսի մեջ գրավել ա էն, որ պառավը գուշակեց ու մեռավ, որ հարցեր չտային, էդտեղ էրոտիկա կա՞ր  :Lol2:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մար, ասենք պարի մեջ ինձ մենակ մի բան ա գրավել, որ Ապոլոնն ասում ա դուք գոնե գիտեք ես ով եմ եղել  Իսկ Ալիսի մեջ գրավել ա էն, որ պառավը գուշակեց ու մեռավ, որ հարցեր չտային, էդտեղ էրոտիկա կա՞ր


Ալֆ, գիտեմ, ուղղակի դրանց հիմքը , մանավանդ պարիրի, էդ ա, դե թող գիշերային ակումբ չնկարագրեին, էլի էդ նույն ապոլոնը վեներան բայց էդ մասերը չմտցնեին մեջը, տեսնեմ քանի հոգի կհավաներ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ պարզ ա... էդ երկու գործերի մեջ էրոտիկա կա, էդ էլ մարդկանց գրավում ա


Բայց Ալիսի մեջ ու՞ր էր էրոտիկա։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Բայց Ալիսի մեջ ու՞ր էր էրոտիկա։


Կար, թեթևակի շերտով դրած էր

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, գիտեմ, ուղղակի դրանց հիմքը , մանավանդ պարիրի, էդ ա, դե թող գիշերային ակումբ չնկարագրեին, էլի էդ նույն ապոլոնը վեներան բայց էդ մասերը չմտցնեին մեջը, տեսնեմ քանի հոգի կհավաներ


էդ դեպքում ես մենակ էդ գործի օգտին կքվեարկեի  :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> Բայց Ալիսի մեջ ու՞ր էր էրոտիկա։


Էդքան երեխա, բոլորն էլ տարբեր հայրերից, դրանից էն կողմ էրոտիկա  :LOL:

----------

Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> էդ դեպքում ես մենակ էդ գործի օգտին կքվեարկեի


Ալֆ քո մասին չէի ասում, ուղղակի ինչ-որ բանից եմ հիասթափվել, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ էդ թեմաներով նյութ եմ գրել, երկու օր ա դպրոցում ինձ են քննարկում, բոլորը հիացած են, ապշած են...չեմ հասկանում ես մարդկանց

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), Ուլուանա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

20-րդ տարբերակ Դառնահամ - Լավն էր, զգացմունքաին, ոնց սիրում եմ ու ժանրի մեջ…  :Love:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ քո մասին չէի ասում, ուղղակի ինչ-որ բանից եմ հիասթափվել, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ էդ թեմաներով նյութ եմ գրել, երկու օր ա դպրոցում ինձ են քննարկում, բոլորը հիացած են, ապշած են...չեմ հասկանում ես մարդկանց


Մար, Կարդա Ռեյ Բրեդբերի - 451 Աստիճան ըստ ֆարենհայթի, լուրջ կարդա, էնտեղ էնքան լավ ա էդ մասին խոսվում, ես դա կարդալուց հետո էլ չեմ դարդոտում  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարծում եմ շատ ակտուլ ա էս թեմայի համար… հլա նայեք…

----------

Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շատ պարզ ա... էդ երկու գործերի մեջ էրոտիկա կա, էդ էլ մարդկանց գրավում ա


Բա որ ասում եմ՝ վերջն են էս նոր երեխեքը՞  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա որ ասում եմ՝ վերջն են էս նոր երեխեքը՞ :


Մեր երեխեքին բան չասես…

----------

Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Բա որ ասում եմ՝ վերջն են էս նոր երեխեքը՞ :


Ես նոր չեմմմ  :Super Man:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), Mephistopheles (20.04.2013), Հայկօ (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ֆու, պրծանք վերջապես։ Գնացի, քվեարկությունը քանդակեցի, եկա ։ 
> Էն ո՞վ էր ասում՝ գծեր շեղողն եմ ես, չգիտեմ ինչ, ես եմ գծեր շեղողը ։ Չհամարձակվեք ինձնից հետո ուրիշ ուղղությամբ շեղել ։


Առանձնապես մի մեծ շեղում չես արել, որ ճիշտն ասենք. առաջին տեղում Պարիրն ա, երկրորդ տեղում՝ Կճեպները, ոնց որ մինչև քո քվեարկությունը  :Jpit: 
Կճեպների ձայները -1 նայեք. հեղինակն էլ ա էդ գործին ձայն տվել, որը վերջում հանվելու ա:
Նենց որ, ով էր ուզում՝ Կճեպները հաղթի, դուք դեռ կարող եք լինել իսկական «գծեր շեղողը», քվեարկեք  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ, էդ պարիր ինձ համարը ինչ ա որ տենց բոլորից առաջ ա անցել, ինձ կբացատրեք?  Մի տեսակ չեմ հասկանում...


Լավն ա որտև, պստո  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Լավն ա որտև, պստո


Չէ, ինչով ա լավը?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավն ա որտև, պստո


Ի՞նչն ա լավ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, ինչով ա լավը?





> Ի՞նչն ա լավ…


Ամեն ինչ իր հերթին  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի՞նչն ա լավ…


Իսկ դու կարդացե՞լ ես, որ մեջդ էդ հարցն առաջացել ա։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ամեն ինչ իր հերթին


Ինչ-որ խոր իմաստ կար մեջը??...չտեսա: Կարող ա կար, բայց իրանց ծտերով փակել էին ու չէր էրևում:

----------

Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դու կարդացե՞լ ես, որ մեջդ էդ հարցն առաջացել ա։


Ես բոլորն էլ կարդացել եմ… քսաներկուսն էլ…

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ես բոլորն էլ կարդացել եմ… քսաներկուսն էլ…


Կարդալու հավես ունես, քլնգելու չէ?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարդալու հավես ունես, քլնգելու չէ?


Մինչև վերնագրերը կարդացի պրծա, մեռա…

----------

Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Ես սուս ու փուս քվեարկեցի  :Smile:  "Պարիր ինձ համարը" հենց առաջին հայացքից ինձ դուր եկավ:Անկեղծ ասած մեկնաբանություններն ավելի մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի պատմվածքներից,նամանավանդ Հայկօյի ու Տրիբունի մեկնաբանությունները:Տրամադրությունս բարձրացավ:Ապրեն պարողները,օյ ,գրողներն ու կազմակերպողները,մեկնաբանողների հետ միասին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Գալաթեա (20.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013), Հայկօ (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*10–րդ տարբերակ. «Շարունակություն»*

Էս գործի մեջ ամենաշատը գրվածի թեթևությունն ա դուրս եկել:
Էն Գծեր շեղողից հետո հատկապես: Էնտեղ մի երկու գիծ-միծ փոխելուց ա գրած, նենց մի ծանրեցնել ա ծանրացրած... իսկ ստեղ մարդն իր մեռնելուց ա խոսում, բայց ոնց որ պատմի, թե երեկ ոնց ա գնացել իրան կոշիկ առնելու: Հավեսին, հումորով:
Գաղափարը շատ օրիգինալ չէր, իհարկե մեռնելուց հետո հղիանալը չհաշված  :Jpit:  
Որպես պատմվածք էլ, թույլ էր, զուտ կառուցողական շարադրանքը: Բայց հավես տողեր ու մտքեր կային, ժպիտ առաջացնող: Օրինակ կատուն, որ խալխի մոտ տիրոջից չէր բամբասում:
Մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր:

Բայց իմ կողմից մի հատ ամուր պաչիկ հեղինակին անվախ լինելու համար  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (21.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

21-րդ տարբերակ Պարիր ինձ համար - ցենզուրայից դուրս գործեր չեմ սիրում, չեմ քվեարկել…

----------

Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Թեռզը չանցավ, որտև ես հիսուն ունեմ ու հլա բլոտ ու ռեբլոտ ունեմ…

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 21-րդ տարբերակ Պարիր ինձ համար - ցենզուրայից դուրս գործեր չեմ սիրում, չեմ քվեարկել…


Լուսինե ջան, լավ էլի...
Ի՞նչն ա դրա ցենզուրայից դուր:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես սուս ու փուս քվեարկեցի  "Պարիր ինձ համարը" հենց առաջին հայացքից ինձ դուր եկավ:Անկեղծ ասած մեկնաբանություններն ավելի մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի պատմվածքներից,նամանավանդ Հայկօյի ու Տրիբունի մեկնաբանությունները:Տրամադրությունս բարձրացավ:Ապրեն պարողները,օյ ,գրողներն ու կազմակերպողները,մեկնաբանողների հետ միասին:


Իմ մեկնաբանությունները վատն ե՞ն  :Sad:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Լուսինե ջան, լավ էլի...
> Ի՞նչն ա դրա ցենզուրայից դուր:


Բայց չասեցիր, թե ինչն էր լավը

----------


## Մինա

> 21-րդ տարբերակ Պարիր ինձ համար - ցենզուրայից դուրս գործեր չեմ սիրում, չեմ քվեարկել…


Ինչո՞վ էր ցենզուրայից դուրս: :Shok:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց չասեցիր, թե ինչն էր լավը


Մար ջան, հերթով եմ գրում, որ երկու անգամ նույն գործի մասին չխոսեմ: Համբերի  :Smile:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Լուսինե ջան, լավ էլի...
> Ի՞նչն ա դրա ցենզուրայից դուր:


Մեջբերեմ՞ նախադասությունը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց չասեցիր, թե ինչն էր լավը


չգիտի, չի կարդացել…

----------

Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*11. Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին*

Տարերայնորեն, անձավակերպ, լաբիրինթոսակերպ, տրտմեցնելով, սպիապատ, փոսորակ, երկարիրան, անպատեհ, սոսափյուն, գետնասույզ, ձկան գլխով վարագուրված, ծառս եղած կտոր, կափկափող, սուրաց, ակնթարթ առ ակնթարթ, կրծոտված, ինքնաբուխ, անհագ որկոր, դժնդակ, նվիրական, կոպիտանցքեր, շուկայավորներ, հնօրյա, քարաթափ, քարաբներ, խաթարված առօրյա, զեռուններ, դեղնափայլ, ատամները մխրճեց, հանապազօր, անպատիժ խրախճանք, սևաթույր, անսպիտակուց: Աչքերիցս արյուն ա գալիս, պալունդրա:

Հայերենի տեստերի գիրքը գլուխը պատովն ա տվել էս պատմվածքի դեմ, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, ոսկեղենիկի կնճռոտ խնդիրների ընդսմին շտեմարանն աներկբա մաքառում է՝ գեթ դույզն-ինչ դուրս սողոսկելու համար սույն բազմաբարդ հսկայամակդիրների ծանրածանր ստվերից: Հա, ինչ էի ասում. մոգական ռեալիզմ ա՞ սա, ժողովուրդ: Ու՞ր ա էն գերբնականը, որ էդքան սիրուն ու ներդաշնակ կերպով միահյուսվում ա իրականությանն ու նոր համուհոտ ա տալիս դրան:

Եթե լուրջ, ապա էդ ահուսարսափ ածականներն ու մակդիրները եթե հանենք, տակը ահագին լավ շարադրված գործ կմնա, հեղինակը կարողանում ա պատմել, ու ես վստահ եմ, որ ինքն իր երեխային գիշերը քնացնելիս մեծ սիրով հեքիաթ ա պատմելու՝ հենց էդ պահին իր հորինած հեքիաթը՝ առանց գոյապայքարների ու ընսմինների, իսկ դրանից ավելի սիրուն բան ի՞նչը կարող ա լինել. ճիշտ ա, ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարող դրանից սիրուն լինել:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջբերեմ՞ նախադասությունը


Հա Լուսին ջան… մեջբերում արա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջբերեմ՞ նախադասությունը


Հա Լուսին ջան… մեջբերում արա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեջբերեմ՞ նախադասությունը


Այսինքն դու կոնկրետ բառ նկատի ունես, որ քո կարծիքով ցենզի պետք ա ենթարկվե՞ր:

----------


## Մինա

> Իմ մեկնաբանությունները վատն ե՞ն


Լիլ ջա՜ն :Love: ,իրանց մեկնաբանությունները մի քանի անգամ եմ կարդում,բայց քեզ եմ շատ սիրում,կյանքս :Yes:  :

----------

Գալաթեա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> *11. Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին*


Վայ, փաստորեն եկար ու վերնագիրը կարդացիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վայ, փաստորեն եկար ու վերնագիրը կարդացիր


Էս միակ վերնագիրն ա, որ ոչ թե գրել եմ, այլ քոփի-փասթ եմ արել: Կյանքը չափազանց կարճ ա՝ էս վերնագիրը գրելու համար, YOLO  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիլ ջա՜ն,իրանց մեկնաբանությունները մի քանի անգամ եմ կարդում,բայց քեզ եմ շատ սիրում,կյանքս :


Դե ասա վատն են պրծի, էլի… վաաայ

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Այսինքն դու կոնկրետ բառ նկատի ունես, որ քո կարծիքով ցենզի պետք ա ենթարկվե՞ր:


- Ասում են՝ համ էլ լավ մինետ ես անում, հա՞:- Հռհռոց:

Առանց էս նախադասության էլ կարելի էր գրել, ու չեմ կարծում գործը կտուժեր… Ինձ համար տհաճա կարդալ, չափերից դուրսա… Ձեր համար չգիտեմ, գուցե նորմալա, ու իմ կարծիքը ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրում, դա զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքնա…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

22-րդ տարբերակ Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը - Վատը չէր, հետաքրքիր կարդացվում էր, բայց չեմ քվեարկել, ժանրը այնքան էլ չզգացի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> - Ասում են՝ համ էլ լավ մինետ ես անում, հա՞:- Հռհռոց:
> 
> Առանց էս նախադասության էլ կարելի էր գրել, ու չեմ կարծում գործը կտուժեր… Ինձ համար տհաճա կարդալ, չափերից դուրսա… Ձեր համար չգիտեմ, գուցե նորմալա, ու իմ կարծիքը ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրում, դա զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքնա…


Լուսինե ջան, նույնիսկ Հայկն ա ժամանակին Բելին մի նետով սպանել, ինչի՞ հետևից ես ընկել  :Smile:  
Կատակը մի կողմ՝ եթե նեղվում ես գրականանության մեջ երևույթներն ու իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչելուց, երևի նորմալ ա: Քո կարծիքն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> - Ասում են՝ համ էլ լավ մինետ ես անում, հա՞:- Հռհռոց:
> 
> Առանց էս նախադասության էլ կարելի էր գրել, ու չեմ կարծում գործը կտուժեր… Ինձ համար տհաճա կարդալ, չափերից դուրսա… Ձեր համար չգիտեմ, գուցե նորմալա, ու իմ կարծիքը ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրում, դա զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքնա…


Պարզապես որպես նախաբան պիտի գրվեր`կույսերին,փարիսեցիներին,թունդ բարոյաքյարթերին ու հղի կանանց չի խրախուսվում սույն պատմվածքը կարդալը: :Sos:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Rhayader (25.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ախ, էս Մարին բայց ինչ տիպն ա, էս ա մի քանի տարուց լրիվ դեմք ա դառնալու  :Jpit: 
Կլօրն էր, չէ՞, ասում, որ էս էրեխեքն ինչ էկել են, մարդ կարող ա հանգիստ խղճով զենքերը վար դնել ու գնալ թոշակի:
Իսկականից որ, էս մի մրցույթն էլ անցնի, հեռանամ վաստակավոր թոշակի, պստոների հերթն ա եկել  :Smile: 
Նայում եմ ավատարների տակ գրած տարիքին, սկի չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ գործ ունեմ ես ստեղ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Հայկօ (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ախ, էս Մարին բայց ինչ տիպն ա, էս ա մի քանի տարուց լրիվ դեմք ա դառնալու 
> Կլօրն էր, չէ՞, ասում, որ էս էրեխեքն ինչ էկել են, մարդ կարող ա հանգիստ խղճով զենքերը վար դնել ու գնալ թոշակի:
> Իսկականից որ, էս մի մրցույթն էլ անցնի, հեռանամ վաստակավոր թոշակի, պստոների հերթն ա եկել 
> Նայում եմ ավատարների տակ գրած տարիքին, սկի չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ գործ ունեմ ես ստեղ


Մի գնա՜, դեռ թոշակի տարիքդ չի, լավ էլի  :Sad:

----------

Նիկեա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Ախ, էս Մարին բայց ինչ տիպն ա, էս ա մի քանի տարուց լրիվ դեմք ա դառնալու 
> Կլօրն էր, չէ՞, ասում, որ էս էրեխեքն ինչ էկել են, մարդ կարող ա հանգիստ խղճով զենքերը վար դնել ու գնալ թոշակի:
> Իսկականից որ, էս մի մրցույթն էլ անցնի, հեռանամ վաստակավոր թոշակի, պստոների հերթն ա եկել 
> Նայում եմ ավատարների տակ գրած տարիքին, սկի չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ գործ ունեմ ես ստեղ


Մինչև 90 թոշակի անցնել չկա ու էդ ինձ թվում է կանոնադրությամբ պետք է հաստատել: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> - Ասում են՝ համ էլ լավ մինետ ես անում, հա՞:- Հռհռոց:
> 
> Առանց էս նախադասության էլ կարելի էր գրել, ու չեմ կարծում գործը կտուժեր… Ինձ համար տհաճա կարդալ, չափերից դուրսա… Ձեր համար չգիտեմ, գուցե նորմալա, ու իմ կարծիքը ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրում, դա զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքնա…


Մինետ անելը որն ա՞…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Պարզապես որպես նախաբան պիտի գրվեր`կույսերին,փարիսեցիներին,թունդ բարոյաքյարթերին ու հղի կանանց չի խրախուսվում սույն պատմվածքը կարդալը:


Հեգնանքը տեղին չէր…Վիճելու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ, իմ կարծիքը ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրում…

----------

Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ddr5

Barev dzez joxovurd jan es norem es akumbum u cankanumem mi hetaqrqir harci masin poqrinch cavalvenq ... lseleq karmir hoktember virusi masin ???

----------


## Այբ

> Barev dzez joxovurd jan es norem es akumbum u cankanumem mi hetaqrqir harci masin poqrinch cavalvenq ... lseleq karmir hoktember virusi masin ???


Բարև, բայց ճիշտ թեմա չես ընտրել այդ հարցի շուրջ ծավալվելու համար:
Հետո էլ լավ կլիներ, որ հայերեն գրեիր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Barev dzez joxovurd jan es norem es akumbum u cankanumem mi hetaqrqir harci masin poqrinch cavalvenq ... lseleq karmir hoktember virusi masin ???


Լրիվ մոգական ռեալիզմ ա  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (20.04.2013), Quyr Qery (08.12.2016), Sambitbaba (21.04.2013), Smokie (22.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013), Մարկիզ (24.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Ddr5

> Բարև, բայց ճիշտ թեմա չես ընտրել այդ հարցի շուրջ ծավալվելու համար:
> Հետո էլ լավ կլիներ, որ հայերեն գրեիր:


իսկ որտխ կարոխեմ այդ թեմայի շուրջ ծավալվել ձեր ոգնությամբ??

----------


## Alphaone

> Լրիվ մոգական ռեալիզմ ա


Ուզում էի գրել, տեսա արդեն գրված է  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

*12. Անորոշություն*

Կարդալիս անընդհատ մի անորոշության զգացում էր տանջում ինձ. ինձ թվում ա՝ հեղինակը էս գործը վաղուց ա գրել ու հիմա ուղղակի իր հին գործերից մեկն ուղարկել ա էս մրցույթին: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա՝ սխալվում եմ, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում, շատ վատ ա, որովհետև մարդիկ կան, ովքեր հաստատ նստել են ու հենց էս մրցույթի համար պատմվածք են գրել՝ կոնկրետ հետևելով ինչ-ինչ սկզբունքների ու չափանիշերի ու մնալով էդ՝ բավականին նեղ շրջանակում: Իսկ «Անորոշության» թեման ծանր թեմա ա, չեմ ուզում շատ խորանամ էս ամեն ինչի մեջ, ինչ-որ շատ նեղ անձնական բան կա ստեղ, որ ի ցույց համայն աշխարհի դրվել ա հիմա քննարկման, ու դա զսպում ա իմ ձախ ուսի պուճուր պոզավոր ցինիկին: Բայց դե եթե զուտ որպես պատմվածք կարդամ, անվարժություն եմ նկատում մեջը, ու կայծ չկա, էլի, մի տեսակ մարմանդ ա, «որտեղից ու դեպի ուր»-ը պարզ չի, հա, մեջը կարոտ էլ ա կարելի տեսնել, ափսոսանք էլ, սեր էլ, բայց սրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ առանցքային չի, իմ կարծիքով, որովհետև առանցքային բան ընդհանրապես չկար, սենց անորոշ Անորոշություն էր, տենց էլ վերջացավ: Էս երևի էն դեպքերից ա, որ հեղինակն էնքան սուր ու պարզ ա զգում իր զգացածը, որ դա չի թողնում սեփական գործը կարդալիս օբյեկտիվ լինել ու հասկանալ, որ էն, ինչքը քեզ համար ակնհայտ ա, ընթերցողի համար ակնհայտ չի լինի, որովհետև մի պարզ պատճառ կա՝ ընթերցողը դու չես: Պետք ա կարողանալ կողմնակի մեկի աչքերով էլ կարդալ քո գործը՝ մոռանալով, թե մինչև էդ ինչ ես մտածել ու զգացել, ու եթե կարդալիս նույն բաները մտածես ու զգաս, ուրեմն կարողացել ես գրել, իսկ եթե չէ, ուրեմն սկսվում ա խմբագրելու փուլը, ու տենց անընդհատ՝ մինչև ստացվի:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Գալաթեա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> իսկ որտխ կարոխեմ այդ թեմայի շուրջ ծավալվել ձեր ոգնությամբ??


Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ: Մտիր «*Համակարգչային ծրագրեր*» բաժինը, եթե պետք ա, նոր թեմա բաց («Ստեղծել նոր թեմա» կոճակով) ու ծավալվիր: Հա, Ակումբում տրանսլիտով՝ լատինատառ հայերեն գրառումներն արգելված են: Էստեղ էս թեմայով խոսելը արդեն դառնում ա թեմայից դուրս, ինչը նույնպես արգելված ա, կարդա *Կանոնադրությունը*, պետք կգա:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*11–րդ տարբերակ. «Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»*

Կամ ես եմ շատ դեբիլ, կամ էս պատմվածքը շատ խորն էր ինձ համար: Եթե այլաբանություն էր՝ ինձ տեղ չհասավ: 
"Գևորգ Մարզպետունուն" հարիր պաթոսով, մակդիրախեղդ արած պատմվածք... ինչի՞ մասին:
Ի դեպ, մկների աստվածը կարող ա՞ Ջերին ա:

Բայց դե գրագետ էր գրված:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*12–րդ տարբերակ. «Անորոշություն»*

Էս տարբերակը մրցույթի հենց առաջին օրն էմ կարդացել ու վերընթերցելու կարիք չունեմ, որտև ասելու բան էլ շատ չունեմ:
Սա էս մրցույթին պարզապես չպետք ա լիներ: Մինչ այժմ այս գործի մասին կարծիք հայտնածների հետ համամիտ եմ, որ այն չափից դուրս անձնական է թվում՝ քննարկելու համար: 
Հա, կան գործեր, որ անձնական են, բայց լավ էլ կարող ես քննարկել, բայց սա դրանցից չի: Ինչ-որ բան հետ ա պահում:

Որպես պատմվածք թույլ ա:
Որպես մարդու (բավականին երիտասարդ մարդու, եթե չեմ սխալվում) մտորումներ ու ապրումներ՝ հուզիչ ա ու իրական:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## Այբ

Մրցույթի պատմվածքները բավականին ուժեղ են ու ինձ թվում է, որ լավ կլիներ, եթե մինչ մրցույթը, թույլ պատմվածքները մերժվեին:

----------


## impression

> Մրցույթի պատմվածքները բավականին ուժեղ են ու ինձ թվում է, որ լավ կլիներ, եթե մինչ մրցույթը, թույլ պատմվածքները մերժվեին:


հա լավ դե...
մենք մի քանի տարի շարունակ Արման Բարդումյանին դիմացած ազգ ենք, մի էրկու պատմվածքն ինչ ա, որ մի էրկու օր չդիմանանք

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*13–րդ տարբերակ. «Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»*

Դառագոյ հեղինակն էս ինչ մի-էս ինչ մի կատաղած ա տղերքի վրա;
Էս պատմվածքի անգլերեն հակիրճ էկվիվալենտը կլինի՝ all men are bastards  :Angry2:  ! 
Մեկումեջ ահագին խնդալու էր, բայց ինձ անձամբ խանգարում էր էն, որ տենց ջղայն ա գրած: Մոգական ռեալիզմն էլ գրոտեսկի էլեմենտներ ուներ քիչ մը:
Համենայն դեպս, հեշտ կարդացվեց, ժպտացրեց:
Գնամ մարդուս զակատ անեմ, գամ: Ափսոս հեղինակը չգիտեմ ով ա, թե կարելի էր ճշտել՝ ինչ կռիշկա օգտագործեմ, որ չթռնի:

Բայց տղերքը տենց պագալովնի վատը չեն, ազնիվ պիոներական  :Smile: 
Ապրի հեղինակը:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (20.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մրցույթի պատմվածքները բավականին ուժեղ են ու ինձ թվում է, որ լավ կլիներ, եթե մինչ մրցույթը, թույլ պատմվածքները մերժվեին:


Է մի քվեարկի թույլերի օգտին  :Smile: :

----------


## ivy

> կարելի էր ճշտել՝ ինչ կռիշկա օգտագործեմ, որ չթռնի


Լավն էր  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Գալաթեա (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս անգամվա մրցույթում, բացի «Վառվող երազանքի փայլ»-ից էնպիսի գործ չկա, որ միանշանակ կարող ես սկզբից ևեթ հանել, մրցույթ ներս չթողնել. լավն են աշխատանքները:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս անգամվա մրցույթում, բացի «Վառվող երազանքի փայլ»-ից էնպիսի գործ չկա, որ միանշանակ կարող ես սկզբից ևեթ հանել, մրցույթ ներս չթողնել. լավն են աշխատանքները:


Ես "Անորոշություն"-ն էլ չէի ուզենա թողնել մրցույթ, եթե ընտրելու լինեինք:

----------

Այբ (20.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ես "Անորոշություն"-ն էլ չէի ուզենա թողնել մրցույթ, եթե ընտրելու լինեինք:


Ամեն դեպքում, ես գոհ եմ, որ էս անգամ ընտրելու անհրաժեշտություն չի եղել. ես որ չէի կարողանա հանգիստ խղճով ասել՝ էս մի քանիսն ավելի լավն են, քան մնացածը: Շատ դժվար կլիներ: 
Իմ կարծիքով, էսքան լավ տարբերակներ դեռ ոչ մի Հավաքածուոմ չի եղել:

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Դավիթ (20.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ամեն դեպքում, ես գոհ եմ, որ էս անգամ ընտրելու անհրաժեշտություն չի եղել. ես որ չէի կարողանա հանգիստ խղճով ասել՝ էս մի քանիսն ավելի լավն են, քան մնացածը: Շատ դժվար կլիներ: 
> Իմ կարծիքով, էսքան լավ տարբերակներ դեռ ոչ մի Հավաքածուոմ չի եղել:


Եթե ստիպված լինեինք, կկարողանայինք տասնյակ ընտրել, ուղղակի շատ խիստ չափանիշներով պետք ա մաղեինք:
Իսկ սենց, մի-երկու գործ ա, որ տարբեր պատճառներով չեն կապվում մրցույթի հետ ու էդ մի-երկուսը հանելը ... եսիմ , երևի ճիշտ չէր լինի:
Դրանք էլ են իրենց ընթեցողին ու հավանողին գտնում:

----------

ivy (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*13. Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում*

Էս ինչ արհավիրք էր: Ալիս ջան, ապահովիչներ օգտագործեք, մի տանջեք ձեզ ու մեզ, ձևեր կան, Ալիս ջան, ձևեր կան:

Հեղինակը խզարել ա: Ընտիր ա գրած: Այ սենց ա պետք գրել: Լրիվ ինքն էր, հատ-հատ, բառ-բառ: Մոգական ռեալիզմ, էս ա, իրական երազ: Երազեք, երազեք, որ մեզ զակատ կանեք բանկեքի մեջ ու կշարեք չուլանում, չէ մի չէ: Այ խատուտիկի մեկը:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), Ruby Rue (20.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Գալաթեա (20.04.2013), Մինա (20.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հայկ, էս դախ կլիպը ո՞րտեղից պեղեցիր   :Jpit: 
Թե՞ ցանկացած տղա սենց դեպքերի համար դեսկթոփի վրա մի հատ սենց կլիպ ա պահում, որ հենց զակատ անեն, ճպցնի ֆորումում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ, էս դախ կլիպը ո՞րտեղից պեղեցիր  
> Թե՞ ցանկացած տղա սենց դեպքերի համար դեսկթոփի վրա մի հատ սենց կլիպ ա պահում, որ հենց զակատ անեն, ճպցնի ֆորումում


Քավ լիցի, «Ալիսը» կարդալիս այ էս ներքևի երգն էի լսում, հլը լսեք, իմ լսած սիրունագույն բալլադներից ա ու էն մասին ա, թե ինչքան ա ինքը սիրում իր իսկական սերը, ինչքան են իսկական տղամարդիկ սիրում իսկական կանանց, սպասում ու գնահատում, հլը դուք մենակ լսեք ու հասկացեք, թե մոտս ինչ կոգնիտիվ դիսսոնանս եղավ կարդալիս, ընդեղ երգում ա «I love the ground whereon she stands», ստեղ ասում ա «նեգռ թե ալբինոս, սաղ էլ նույն աննննասունն են», քիչ էր մնում մնայի տակը, հետո վռազ-վռազ մի երկու հատ I'm a Man-ի նման երգեր լսեցի, մի կերպ ուշքի եկա:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (21.04.2013), ivy (20.04.2013), Գալաթեա (20.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս Հայկը տեղով բոց ա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Գալաթեա (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013)

----------


## impression

այ ժողովուրդ, մենք էլ ասում ենք էս Արեան ուր ա...
ՖԲ-ում տեսա, որ նա ամուսնացել ա
եթե իհարկե Մելքոնն ինքն ա էլի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Դավիթ (21.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> այ ժողովուրդ, մենք էլ ասում ենք էս Արեան ուր ա...
> ՖԲ-ում տեսա, որ նա ամուսնացել ա
> եթե իհարկե Մելքոնն ինքն ա էլի


Հա, ինքն ա  :Smile: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այ ժողովուրդ, մենք էլ ասում ենք էս Արեան ուր ա...
> ՖԲ-ում տեսա, որ նա ամուսնացել ա
> եթե իհարկե Մելքոնն ինքն ա էլի


իրան էլ են զակատ արել  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (21.04.2013), Գալաթեա (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> իրան էլ են զակատ արել


Կլինի՞ անցնեք մյուս տարբերակին, արդեն աչքերիցս արցունքներ են թափվում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կլինի՞ անցնեք մյուս տարբերակին, արդեն աչքերիցս արցունքներ են թափվում


չէ, լավ ա, թող էս մի գործը մի քիչ փիառվի  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մյուս տարբերակը շատ դաժան ա: Բայց էսօր պիտի հաղթահարեմ, կարծիք կազմելուց առաջ երկրորդ անգամ կարդալը պարտադիր պայման ա: Գոտեպնդեք ինձ:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մյուս տարբերակը շատ դաժան ա: Բայց էսօր պիտի հաղթահարեմ, կարծիք կազմելուց առաջ երկրորդ անգամ կարդալը պարտադիր պայման ա: Գոտեպնդեք ինձ:


Ինձ էլ ա դրա հետ կապված գոտիկ պետք:
Բայց թիթիզ լինի:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մյուս տարբերակը շատ դաժան ա: Բայց էսօր պիտի հաղթահարեմ, կարծիք կազմելուց առաջ երկրորդ անգամ կարդալը պարտադիր պայման ա: Գոտեպնդեք ինձ:


Ուզում ես ասել, որ Դևականը երկրորդ անգա՞մ ես կարդում  :Huh:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ուզում ես ասել, որ Դևականը երկրորդ անգա՞մ ես կարդում


Ահամ: Մի հատ ընդհանուր բոլորը կարդացել եմ, հիմա հատ-հատ նորից եմ կարդում, որ պարզ լինի՝ ինչն ինչոց ա: «Ալիսը», օրինակ, երրորդ անգամ էի կարդում, մի տեսակ լավ չեմ, աչքիս՝ արդեն ներքին արյունահոսություն ա սկսվել մոտս:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (21.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահամ: Մի հատ ընդհանուր բոլորը կարդացել եմ, հիմա հատ-հատ նորից եմ կարդում, որ պարզ լինի՝ ինչն ինչոց ա: «Ալիսը», օրինակ, երրորդ անգամ էի կարդում, մի տեսակ լավ չեմ, աչքիս՝ արդեն ներքին արյունահոսություն ա սկսվել մոտս:


Չորրորդ անգամ էլ կարդա, էնքան, մինչև անգիր անես  :Jpit:  Իսկ Դևականը նույնիսկ առաջին անգամ կարդալն ա հերոսություն:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Sambitbaba (24.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չորրորդ անգամ էլ կարդա, *էնքան, մինչև անգիր անես*  Իսկ Դևականը նույնիսկ առաջին անգամ կարդալն ա հերոսություն:


Ես կարծեցի՝ ասում ես՝ էնքան, մինչև արնաքամ լինես  :Scare: ։

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ես կարծեցի՝ ասում ես՝ էնքան, մինչև արնաքամ լինես ։


Ինչ խոխմ եք դուք սաղդ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Չորրորդ անգամ էլ կարդա, էնքան, մինչև անգիր անես  Իսկ Դևականը նույնիսկ առաջին անգամ կարդալն ա հերոսություն:


ես հերոս եմ

----------


## ivy

> ես հերոս եմ


Հլը սրա մարսեցի սմայլիկը  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես կարծեցի՝ ասում ես՝ էնքան, մինչև արնաքամ լինես ։


Մի խոսքով, վարկանիշ, ինչ անեմ, որ համակարգը թույլ չի տալիս

----------


## Alphaone

> Հլը սրա մարսեցի սմայլիկը


 Վահեի նվերն ա, փայփայում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*14–րդ տարբերակ. «Դևական»*

Հասանք էպոսին վայթե:

Արդեն էնքան եմ ասել՝ մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, ես էլ եմ նեղվում իմ ասածից: Բայց դե չի, էլի:
Արթուր անվան ստուգաբանությունը վերջն էր բայց: 
Դավիթն, իհարկե, մեր էպոսի ու անգլիական լեգենդի խառըխշտիկ հերոսներին տեսնելիս լեղաճաք չէր լինում, բայց նենց չէր, որ ընդհանրապես չէր զարմանում: Ու իրանց հայտնությունն ավելի շատ բորբոքված երևակայություն էր հիշեցնում, քան մոգական ռեալիզմ....
Ու, իմ խոր համոզմունքով, Մերլինն էդտեղ ընդհանրապես անելիք չուներ:
Ախր Մերլինի ժամանակ Կլոր Սեղան կար, իր ամենախորը ու սիրուն իմաստով, ասպետներ կային, որոնք հավասար էին էդ կլոր սեղանի շուրջ, Էսկալիբուրն այլ պատմություն ու խորհուրդ ուներ...
Էդ ամենը բերել դնել մեր, հա, հանճարեղ, բան չունեմ ասելու բայց լոկալ էպոսի մոտ, ուր Մհերը աշխարհից նեղացած մտել էր պատի ծակն ու սպասում էր, որ գարին պոպոք դառնա... ուֆ եսիմ է...ու ընդհանրապես, Դևն ի՞նչ կապ ուենր էդ ամենի հետ, կամ Մհերի ԿՊԶ-ում, Վանա ծովի կողքերքը Մերլինն ի՞նչ գործ ուներ, ինչի՞ էր ռուլիտ անում, Թուր-Կեծակի տալիս-առնում: 
էն Թուր-Կեծակիի դուբլիկատի պահն էլ չհասկացա: Մհերի շառավիղը փաստորեն Էյան է՞ր: Ինչի՞ բայց, ո՞նց:
Ու հերիք չի՞ ես հարց տամ:

Հետն էլ երկար էր:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (24.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

14-ը կարդալու համար ռիդինգ գայդ ա պետք: :Think:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

«Դառնահամ»-ը 12 ձայն ունի: Այդքան ռոմանծիկ ակումբցիներ կան, հա՞: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*14. Դևական*

Ա՜խ, ոնց եմ սիրում ես սենց բաները: Ո՜նց եմ սիրում... Դրա համար էլ դաժան ա կարդալ ու պատկերացնելը, թե սա ինչ կարող էր դառնալ, բայց չդարձավ: Նենց ափսոս ա: Ահավոր շատ սիրում եմ էն գործերը, որոնք վերցնում են հին լեգենդներն ու հավատալիքները ու նոր ձև ու բովանդակություն են տալիս դրանց, գժվում եմ, երբ էդ խաղը ստացվում ա, ամենահարազատ թեմաներից մեկն ա ինձ համար դա, ու լուրջ գիտելիքներ ա պետք ունենալ՝ դրա տակից դուրս գալու համար: Էս «Դևականը» հենց տենց էլ սկսվում էր: Հա, լիքը տեխնիկական խնդիրներ կան, հեղինակը, ինձ թվում ա, բավականին անվարժ ա հայերեն գրում, մշակված չի խոսքը, լիքը ավելորդ բաներ կան, լիքը մանր-մունր սխալներ, բայց էս իմ հիշողության մեջ առաջին գործն ա, որ անդրադառնում ա «Սասնա ծռերին» հենց էս կոնտեքստում՝ կիսագերբնական ներկայի, իսկ դա ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել ա: Հեղինակն էլ լավ պատրաստված դեմք ա, հեղինակ ջան, ախր քեզ պետք է՞ր էդ հերունիական լոլոների հետևից ընկնելը, ի՞նչ Առ թուր ախր, ի՞նչ Թուր Կեծակի 2.0, չէ, էլի, եթե սենց բան ես գրում, էդ հի՜ն, անցյալից մնացած առասպելների հետ էնքան զգույշ ա պետք վարվել, էնքա՜ն խնամքով, հարգանքով, քնքշությամբ ու նուրբ, ու էդ ժամանակ դրանք իսկապես կբացվեն, դու էլ, մանավանդ, ուժեղ երևակայություն ունես ու կարողանում ես էդ քո տեսածը կարդացողին ցույց տալ, ես որ Քուռկիկ Ջալալու մասին պատմող տողերին հասա, ջանս դող ընկավ՝ էնքան իսկական էր էդ հսկա նժույգն ու էնքան կարոտ կար իմ մեջ իրանց հանդեպ, էս ամեն ինչը եթե ճիշտ կաղապարի մեջ դրվի, ոչ մի հայի անտարբեր չի կարող թողնել: Բայց Էքսկալիբուրն ավելորդ էր: Ի դեպ՝ Արթուրը քարի միջից ուրիշ թուր էր հանել, իսկ Էքսկալիբուրը նրան տվել էր Լճի Լեդին՝ էն բանից հետո, երբ Արթուրն արդեն դարձել էր թագավոր, էս պահը հաճախ են խառնում: Նենց մի տեսակ շատ խառն ա գրած, չի բացատրվում կարևորը, իսկ անկարևոր բաների վրա լիքը տառեր ա ծախսվում, Էյայի մասին համարյա ոչ մի բան չկա գրած, որ բացատրի վերջը, Տոտը լրիվ անկապ ա հայտնվում-կորում, Մերլին կա ինչ-որ, ընտիր ա, իհարկե, որ մեր էպոսը փորձ ա արվում կապելու աշխարհի մյուս լեգենդներին, բայց ավելի խնամքով ա պետք էդ անել, թե չէ Հերունին էլ ասում էր, որ «մաթեմատիկան» բնիկ հայկական սպորտաձև ա՝ մատերով գումարում-հանում են արել, «մատ-է-մատ-է»-ն դարձել ա հետո «մաթեմատիկա», եսիմ է: Ամեն դեպքում՝ եթե մի պահ պատկերացնենք, որ էս մրցույթի գործերը կարող են ինչ-որ հրաշքով դառնալ էնպես գրված, ինչպես ես կուզեի, էս ամբողջ մրցույթում չի լինի ուրիշ պատմվածք, որ ավելի հաճույքով կկարդայի, քան սա: Իմ էպոսի մասին գրված գործ եմ ուզում կարդալ, գրողը տանի:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (21.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Դավիթ (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, հեղինակին հատուկ շնորհակալություն՝ «Թութքիա» տեղանունը հորինելու համար, լիքը խնդացել եմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հանուն արդարության պետք ա ասեմ, որ ես էլ էի ուզում մասնակցել ու Սասնա Ծռերի թեմայով էլ հենց ուզում էի գրել, բայց իմը «Ղժժ» խորագրի ներքո էր լինելու: Ասում եմ՝ մեկ էլ հանկարծ էս Մեծամորի ատոմակայանում վթար ու արտահոսք ա լինում, թունդ ռադիացիան հելնում-լցվում ա Արարատյան դաշտ, ցորենը դառնում ա մասուրի չափ, գարին դառնում ա ընկույզի չափ, ու էս Փոքր Մհերը էշ-էշ խառնվում ա իրար, ափալ-թափալ դուրս ա գալիս Ագռավաքարի մեջից, ընգնում ա էս քյառթու իրականության մեջ, որտեղ իրան իրա Թուր Կեծակիով, Քուռկիկ Ջալալիով-բանով ոչ մեկ պրիզնատ չի գալիս, փաթթած են ունենում: Տենց կարելի էր կայֆ գրել: Բյուրոկրատիա, քյառթեր, մարշուտկեք, մենթեր, միտինգներ, տենց աջաբ-սանդալ, ու էդ մեն ինչի մեջ՝ մի հատ խեղճուկրակ սասունցի Փոքր Ծուռ Մհեր. մի խոսքով՝ սաղ սիտուացիաների ու դիալոգների վրա, էլի: Էն էլ ժամանակ չեղավ՝ գրեմ:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sagittarius (11.05.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Դավիթ (21.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Հանուն արդարության պետք ա ասեմ, որ ես էլ էի ուզում մասնակցել ու Սասնա Ծռերի թեմայով էլ հենց ուզում էի գրել, բայց իմը «Ղժժ» խորագրի ներքո էր լինելու: Ասում եմ՝ մեկ էլ հանկարծ էս Մեծամորի ատոմակայանում վթար ու արտահոսք ա լինում, թունդ ռադիացիան հելնում-լցվում ա Արարատյան դաշտ, ցորենը դառնում ա մասուրի չափ, գարին դառնում ա ընկույզի չափ, ու էս Փոքր Մհերը էշ-էշ խառնվում ա իրար, ափալ-թափալ դուրս ա գալիս Ագռավաքարի մեջից, ընգնում ա էս քյառթու իրականության մեջ, որտեղ իրան իրա Թուր Կեծակիով, Քուռկիկ Ջալալիով-բանով ոչ մեկ պրիզնատ չի գալիս, փաթթած են ունենում: Տենց կարելի էր կայֆ գրել: Բյուրոկրատիա, քյառթեր, մարշուտկեք, մենթեր, միտինգներ, տենց աջաբ-սանդալ, ու էդ մեն ինչի մեջ՝ մի հատ խեղճուկրակ սասունցի Փոքր Ծուռ Մհեր. մի խոսքով՝ սաղ սիտուացիաների ու դիալոգների վրա, էլի: Էն էլ ժամանակ չեղավ՝ գրեմ:


Ուզում եմ կարդա՜լ  :Cry:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ուզում եմ կարդա՜լ


 :Jpit: : «Դռռռ, խշշ, հլը էդ ջալալիդ աջ քաշի կայնի, վարորդ. սերժանտ Մսրյան, ձեր փաստաթղթերը»: Մի օր լավ խմած լինեմ՝ կգրեմ  :LOL: :

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> : «Դռռռ, խշշ, հլը էդ ջալալիդ աջ քաշի կայնի, վարորդ. սերժանտ Մսրյան, ձեր փաստաթղթերը»: Մի օր լավ խմած լինեմ՝ կգրեմ :


Ասենք էսօր  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հանուն արդարության պետք ա ասեմ, որ ես էլ էի ուզում մասնակցել ու Սասնա Ծռերի թեմայով էլ հենց ուզում էի գրել, բայց իմը «Ղժժ» խորագրի ներքո էր լինելու: Ասում եմ՝ մեկ էլ հանկարծ էս Մեծամորի ատոմակայանում վթար ու արտահոսք ա լինում, թունդ ռադիացիան հելնում-լցվում ա Արարատյան դաշտ, ցորենը դառնում ա մասուրի չափ, գարին դառնում ա ընկույզի չափ, ու էս Փոքր Մհերը էշ-էշ խառնվում ա իրար, ափալ-թափալ դուրս ա գալիս Ագռավաքարի մեջից, ընգնում ա էս քյառթու իրականության մեջ, որտեղ իրան իրա Թուր Կեծակիով, Քուռկիկ Ջալալիով-բանով ոչ մեկ պրիզնատ չի գալիս, փաթթած են ունենում: Տենց կարելի էր կայֆ գրել: Բյուրոկրատիա, քյառթեր, մարշուտկեք, մենթեր, միտինգներ, տենց աջաբ-սանդալ, ու էդ մեն ինչի մեջ՝ մի հատ խեղճուկրակ սասունցի Փոքր Ծուռ Մհեր. մի խոսքով՝ սաղ սիտուացիաների ու դիալոգների վրա, էլի: Էն էլ ժամանակ չեղավ՝ գրեմ:


Էս տարբերակիդ մասին մի թեմայում էլ էիր գրել, չէ՞: Ու սրա հիման վրա ես էլ մի քիչ երևակայեցի, ու մտածեցի, որ հավես կլիներ թեկուզ ոչ թե դիալոգներով, տեսարաններով և այլն, ինչը ժամանակ ա պահանջում, այլ ուղղակի պատմեիր, թե ինչ ես ուզում գրել: Ասենք վեպ ես մտահղացել ու կիսվում ես մտահղացմանդ մասին: Ոնց որ հիմա ես արել, բայց մի քիչ ավելի երկար, մանրամասն՝ պատմվածքի չափով էլի: Էդպես գրելը հավես չէ՞ր լինի: Կարդալը հավես կլիներ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս տարբերակիդ մասին մի թեմայում էլ էիր գրել, չէ՞: Ու սրա հիման վրա ես էլ մի քիչ երևակայեցի, ու մտածեցի, որ հավես կլիներ թեկուզ ոչ թե դիալոգներով, տեսարաններով և այլն, ինչը ժամանակ ա պահանջում, այլ ուղղակի պատմեիր, թե ինչ ես ուզում գրել: Ասենք վեպ ես մտահղացել ու կիսվում ես մտահղացմանդ մասին: Ոնց որ հիմա ես արել, բայց մի քիչ ավելի երկար, մանրամասն՝ պատմվածքի չափով էլի: Էդպես գրելը հավես չէ՞ր լինի: Կարդալը հավես կլիներ:


Էդ Բորխես ձյան արդեն արել ա:

----------

impression (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ Բորխես ձյան արդեն արել ա:


Հա, էդպես էի ասում հենց  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

1.*Հրացան* - Միակ բանը, որ դուրս եկավ, Գարսիա Լորկայի տողերն էին. զարմանալիորեն համապատասխանում էին պատմվածքի… չգիտեմ ինչին: Բլզիկն էլ երևի Ջոն Կոլյերի "Հնարովի միստր Բիլզիի" թո՞ռն է: *Մ.Ռ.* /Մոգական Ռեալիզմ/ չի: 

2.*Չկորցնել* - Բոլորովին *Մ.Ռ.* չի: Ուղղակի թուլոտ սարսափիկ է:Վերջն էլ շատ էր անկապ. տղայի փոխարեն ագռավներին զոհելը… ամեն ինչ փչացրեց:

3.*Կճեպները* - Քննարկումների մեջ չեմ նկատել հեղինակի բացահայտվելու պահը, և երևի դա լավ է: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ մեր ամենավարպետներից է, քանզի ամեն ինչ հոյակապ է շարադրված: Ցավոք, ինձ համար *Մ.Ռ.* կարող է լինել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ես *Մ.Ռ.* համարեմ, ասենք, Դրակուլան: Իսկ ես չեմ համարում: Նույնիսկ, եթե Ալվարեսի փոխարեն ինքն Աուրելիանոն լիներ: Ափսոս…

4.*Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը* - Գեղեցիկ մանկական հեքիաթ է, ընդ որում մանուկի կողմից գրված: Կարելի էր "Բարի գիշեր, երեխաների" ժամանակ /հետաքրքիր է, հիմա կա՞ այդ հաղորդումը/ կարդալ: *Մ.Ռ.* չի:

22.*Գունատ ձիու ստվերը* - Շատ լավն է. համարյա հարյուր տոկոսանոց *Մ.Ռ.*: Հեղինակը լրիվ համոզված է, թե ինչ է իր ուզածը, բայց քեզ ոչինչ չի պարտադրում. կուզես՝ վերցրու, չես ուզի՝ հերդ էլ անիծած: Ես կավարտեի Շողակաթի սպիտակած մազերի մասին մտքով, իսկ տատու գուշակություններն ինչ-որ ավելի թուլացրին գործը… Կքվեարկեմ:

21.*Պարիր ինձ համար* - Իշտարի պարը հոյակապ էր: Դիալոգներն էլ էին լավը: Այ, շեղագրով գրվածների հիմնական մասը հեչ դուրս չեկան: Այն չի, որ վերջերս իտալիկներն ու բոլդերն ինչ-որ չեն կարդացվում… Չէ: Ուղղակի շատ խանգարեցին ինձ ու խախտեցին ամբողջականությունը: Հեղինակի ինչ-որ անհատականական մոտիվներ մտցրեցին պատմվածքի մեջ: Միգուցէ չհասկացա՞… Չնայած, չեմ կարծում: Ափսոս, որ թերի բան գտա, քանզի թեման իմ սիրածներից է, ինչպես նաև լիիրավ *Մ.Ռ.* է: Կքվեարկաեմ նախ այդ պատճառով, և հետո, շատ եմ սիրում հեղինակի ինքնատիպությունը: 

20.*Դառնահամ* - Լավն էր: *Մ.Ռ.* էր: Շատ հաճելի կարդացվեց: Կքվեարկեմ:

19.*Նախագահը* - Իսկական *Մ.Ռ.* էր, բայց դուրս չեկավ: Իմ թեման չի: Ներողություն:

5.*Ածելիավոր* - *Մ.Ռ.*-ի ստվեր անգամ չկա վրան, հարյուր տոկոսանոց սարսափ, ոչ լավագույններից:

6.*Վառվող երազանքի փայլը* - *Մ.Ռ.* չի: Հեղինակի ցանկությունը լավն է: Բայց այն իրականացնելու համար պետք է կամ ավելի շատ գիտելիքներ ունենալ, կամ ավելի անսահմանափակ հոգի:

7.*Պարտություն* - *Մ.Ռ.* չի: Եվ նորից, Կոլյերի չստացված պատմվածք է հիշեցնում:

8.*Ականջավոր Լուսին* - Գոգոլի "Վիյը" *Մ.Ռ.* է՞: Ըստ իս՝ հարյուր տոկոսով, չնայած հերոսի անունը կամ Միկոլա պետք է լինի կամ Վակուլա, այլ ոչ թե Դոն Միգել: Ուրեմն սա էլ է *Մ.Ռ.*: Ընդ որում, լավ ստացված: Ու նաև չինական մոգական աղվեսին հիշեցրեց: Ու նաև՝ Ակումբի մոնստրերից մեկի ձեռքը: Բայց, Մոնստր ջան, սպանում է ամեն ինչ մեկ աբզացի մեջ տեղավորելդ: Չնայած, դա էլ մարկեսական է, չէ՞…  Էդ Մարկեսի ձեռքն էլ կրակն ընկանք: Գոնե մեկնումեկն ինչ-որ բանի մասին ասեր "բուլգակովական": Ի՞նչ պակաս է: Կքվեարկեմ:

18.*Խորհուրդ* - Լավն է: Համ շարադրանքն է սիրուն, համ թեման է հետաքրքիր: Եթե մրցույթի անունը լիներ "Ուղղակի Ռեալիզմ", երևի առաջին տեղի համար հենց սա քվեարկեի, քանզի հոյակապ է գրված: Չնայած այն, որ սպանում է բաղաձայնից առաջ "ը"-ի փոխարեն "ն"-ով վերջացող բառերի քանակը: Այս մրցույթի համար ընտրելը ցավոք, սխալ կլիներ: Բայց շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

17.*Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ* - Ճահիճ, տիղմ, օձեր ու կարիճներ, բորբոսնած գրքեր և՝ մոգական ռեալիզմ: *Մ.Ռ.*-ի կողքին էլ չի կանգնել:

16.*Այրվող ծղոտների տունը* - Դե, կարելի է *Մ.Ռ.* համարել, բայց ինձ դուր չեկավ: 

15.*Թերզը* - Շատ լավն էր: Եվ այն, ինչ պահանջվում էր մրցույթի համար: Կրկնվում եմ, բայց երևում է վարպետը: Վարպետ ջան, ապրես: Ինչպես միշտ, բարձունքում ես:

9.*Գծեր շեղողը* - Այո, բայց… չգիտեմ անգամ, ինչ ասել: Չհասկացա: Կմեծանամ - կհասկանամ: Հա, իսկ տզզացող մալուխն ի՞նչ է:

10.*Շարունակություն* - Շատ սիրուն պատմություն էր: Նույնիսկ հուզիչ: Եվ հոյակապ *Մ.Ռ.* էր երեխուն հորը հանձնելը: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին: Կքվեարկեմ:

11.*Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին* - Ոչ:

12.*Անորոշություն* - *Մ.Ռ.* չի, մեղքի զգացում է: Բայց լրիվ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու՞: Մոր ու եղբոր հետևից ընկնելու փոխարեն, պապի հոգին ինչու՞ է իր հետևից ընկել: Նպատակը ո՞րն է…

13.*Ալիսը* - Ուղարկել Recycle Bin:

14.*Դևական* - Հարյուր տոկոսանոց *Մ.Ռ.*: Հա, մեկ էլ՝ "Դևական", այլ ոչ թե դիվական: Մնացածը՝ ինչպես ասացիք:
- - - - - -

Պատմվածքները հիմնականում ահագին լավն են և մեծ ուրախություն է պատճառում Ակումբի անդամների ստեղծագործական որակը:
Բայց առաջարկված քսաներկու պատմվածքներից տասնվեցը Մոգական Ռեալիզմի հետ կապ չունեն: Ինչը նշան է նրա, որ ժողովուրդն այնքան էլ բծախինդիր չի այդ հարցում, կամ լավ չի հասկանում թեման, չնայած Այվիի ահագին հաջող վերլուծությանը և ոմանց բավական կարևոր հավելացումներին:

Իմ գնահատականներն այսպիսին են.
Առաջին տեղ - չկա:
Երկրորդ տեղ - Ականջավոր Լուսին, Թերզը, Շարունակություն:
Երրորդ տեղ - Պարիր ինձ համար, Գունատ ձիու ստվերը:
Չորրորդ տեղ - Դառնահամ:

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հանուն արդարության պետք ա ասեմ, որ ես էլ էի ուզում մասնակցել ու Սասնա Ծռերի թեմայով էլ հենց ուզում էի գրել, բայց իմը «Ղժժ» խորագրի ներքո էր լինելու: Ասում եմ՝ մեկ էլ հանկարծ էս Մեծամորի ատոմակայանում վթար ու արտահոսք ա լինում, թունդ ռադիացիան հելնում-լցվում ա Արարատյան դաշտ, ցորենը դառնում ա մասուրի չափ, գարին դառնում ա ընկույզի չափ, ու էս Փոքր Մհերը էշ-էշ խառնվում ա իրար, ափալ-թափալ դուրս ա գալիս Ագռավաքարի մեջից, ընգնում ա էս քյառթու իրականության մեջ, որտեղ իրան իրա Թուր Կեծակիով, Քուռկիկ Ջալալիով-բանով ոչ մեկ պրիզնատ չի գալիս, փաթթած են ունենում: Տենց կարելի էր կայֆ գրել: Բյուրոկրատիա, քյառթեր, մարշուտկեք, մենթեր, միտինգներ, տենց աջաբ-սանդալ, ու էդ մեն ինչի մեջ՝ մի հատ խեղճուկրակ սասունցի Փոքր Ծուռ Մհեր. մի խոսքով՝ սաղ սիտուացիաների ու դիալոգների վրա, էլի: Էն էլ ժամանակ չեղավ՝ գրեմ:


Ապեր մրցույթից դուրս գրի կարդանք էլի, փլիզ:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Խիստ կարիք ունեմ բամբասելու քսանմեկի հեղինակից, թեմայում անունը բարձրաձայնել չեմ ուզում, պրիվատով գրեք, ոսկորները լվանանք  :Jpit: 
Բայց դե շատ լավն ա ինքը  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Խիստ կարիք ունեմ բամբասելու քսանմեկի հեղինակից, թեմայում անունը բարձրաձայնել չեմ ուզում, պրիվատով գրեք, ոսկորները լվանանք 
> Բայց դե շատ լավն ա ինքը


Ւնձ թվում է, որ դա ես եմ գրել:  :LOL:  Բացի շեղատառերով գրածները

----------


## ivy

> Ւնձ թվում է, որ դա ես եմ գրել:  Բացի շեղատառերով գրածները


Մերսի, Սուր ջան, ես խիստ շոյված եմ, որ գոնե սենց արձագանքեցիր գրածիս  :Jpit: 
Բայց դու չես  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց ով ա՞: Ասեք էլի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մերսի, Սուր ջան, ես խիստ շոյված եմ, որ գոնե սենց արձագանքեցիր գրածիս


Այսինքն՞…  :Shok:  Սա կարար գրեր կամ նման վայրերի ներքին խոհանոցին ծանոթ մարդ, կամ էլ մեկը ով լավ երևակայություն ունի:

----------


## Հայկօ

ՊՄ գրեցի, արի բամբասենք  :Jpit: :

----------


## ivy

> Այսինքն՞…


Դե որ գոնե սենց ես մասնակցում բամբասանքին  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> Խիստ կարիք ունեմ բամբասելու քսանմեկի հեղինակից, թեմայում անունը բարձրաձայնել չեմ ուզում, պրիվատով գրեք, ոսկորները լվանանք 
> Բայց դե շատ լավն ա ինքը


 Այվի՞, ինքդ քեզնից ես ուզում բամբասե՞լ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> ՊՄ գրեցի, արի բամբասենք :


Դե լավ, որ շատ եք ուզում, եկեք հենց էս թեմայում էլ բամբասենք  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի՞, ինքդ քեզնից ես ուզում բամբասե՞լ


Հիմա դու քո ասածին լուրջ հավատացի՞ր  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հայկ, դե ասա, որ դու ես էլի… :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հայկն ա հեղինակը: Պատրաստ եմ գռազ գալ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ էդ գործի մեջ ամենաշատը էն ա դուր գալիս, որ երևում ա, թե գրողը ինչ ինտելեկտուալ պաշար ունի, այ սենց մի ձև թափվում ա վրայից: Շատ խելոք մարդ ա գրողը:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Խիստ կարիք ունեմ բամբասելու քսանմեկի հեղինակից, թեմայում անունը բարձրաձայնել չեմ ուզում, պրիվատով գրեք, ոսկորները լվանանք 
> Բայց դե շատ լավն ա ինքը


Բարձրաձայն բամբասեք, որ կարդանք, թե չէ թաքունը նրանց համար հետաքրքիր չի, ովքեր չեն տեսնում:

----------


## ivy

Բայց անամոթի մեկն ա, էս թեմա տասնհինգ տարեկան էրեխեք էլ են մտնում  :Beee:   :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ, դե ասա, որ դու ես էլի…


Չէ, էս անգամ ես չեմ, Սուր։

----------

ivy (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Բարձրաձայն բամբասեք, որ կարդանք, թե չէ թաքունը նրանց համար հետաքրքիր չի, ովքեր չեն տեսնում:


Հեն ա, տենց էլ անում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Հետո հեղինակը շատ պատասխանատու մարդ ա. իր գործին լրիվ լրջությամբ ա մոտեցել, մինչև վերջին բառը մշակված ա: Սենց ոչ մի բաց տեղ չկա: Դրա համար էլ ուշ ա ուղարկել:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, էս անգամ ես չեմ, Սուր։


սու՜տ  :Jpit:  Հռիփսիկ տատը բաժակ ա նայել, սաղ գործերի հեղինակներին գուշակել ա, նենց որ  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Enna Adoly (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Հոգեբանության մեջ տենց մեթոդ կա՝ հոգեբանական պատկեր ստեղծել, ըստ մարդու ստեղծագործության (անպայման չի գրական):
Հիմա ես էդ եմ էլի անում  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հոգեբանության մեջ տենց մեթոդ կա՝ հոգեբանական պատկեր ստեղծել, ըստ մարդու ստեղծագործության (անպայման չի գրական):
> Հիմա ես էդ եմ էլի անում


Բայց ասեք էլի, ովքեր են կասկածյալները:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Աջ կողմում երկու չսափրված ու քրտնած տղամարդիկ գարեջուր են խմում ու ձեռքով-ոտքով վիճում են ինչ-որ բանի մասին. բեմին՝ ոչ մի հայացք: Ձախի վրա մի վեց-յոթ ջահելներ խցկվել են չորստեղանոց սեղանի շուրջ, սև սուրճ ու էժան օղի են խմում, ծխում ու հռհռում են:* *Խորքում ինչպես միշտ մենակ նստած է «Էքստազ» գիշերային ակումբի մշտական հաճախորդ Հարկայինի Մհերն ու կիսափակ կոպերի տակից լպրծուն հայացքով նայում է Իդայի մարմնին:* *Բարձրախոսներից ռուս երգչուհին իր խռպոտ ձայնով ինչ-որ բան է երգում: Կարճ պտույտ, մի քանի ռիթմիկ շարժումներ, սահուն անցում՝ դեպի չորեքթաթ դիրք, կատվի քայլվածք, ոչինչ չարտահայտող աչքեր:*


Այս տողերը հատկապես կարող է գրել մեկը ով դա տեսել ու ուսունասիրել է: Մեկ անգամ գնալով կամ լսելով՝ այսպիսի տիպիկ ու այս աստիճան իրական նկարագրություն անհնար է գրել:  :Smile:  
Տիպիկ հայկական գիշերային ակումբի հոյակապ նկարագրություն է: Կամ էլ գրողին խորհուրդներով օգնել է մեկը, ով լավ պատկերացում ունի այդ ամենից:

----------


## ivy

> Այս տողերը հատկապես կարող է գրել մեկը ով դա տեսել ու ուսունասիրել է: Մեկ անգամ գնալով կամ լսելով՝ այսպիսի տիպիկ ու այս աստիճան իրական նկարագրություն անհնար է գրել:  
> Տիպիկ հայկական գիշերային ակումբի հոյակապ նկարագրություն է: Կամ էլ գրողին խորհուրդներով օգնել է մեկը, ով լավ պատկերացում ունի այդ ամենից:


Ինձ էդ պահը լրիվ տարել էր, թե ոնց էր ամեն ինչ տենց ռեալ նկարագրված: Պատասխանը տենց էլ չունեմ, բայց կարծում եմ սուր միտքը, դիտողկանությունը, երևակայությունն ու գրելու լավ կարողությունը հերիք են, անպայման չի փորձ ունենալ ստրիպ կլուբերում: Չնայած էդ էլ չի խանգարի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինձ էդ պահը լրիվ տարել էր, թե ոնց էր ամեն ինչ տենց ռեալ նկարագրված: Պատասխանը տենց էլ չունեմ, բայց կարծում եմ սուր միտքը, դիտողկանությունը, երևակայությունն ու գրելու լավ կարողությունը հերիք են, անպայման չի փորձ ունենալ ստրիպ կլուբերում: Չնայած էդ էլ չի խանգարի


Հավատա՝ հնարավոր չէ:  :Smile: 
Հենց այդ տողերի համար եմ ասում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մեր ախպոր ծնունդն ա, արի մի հատ էլ դու քո ձևերով նվեր արա, դե մենք էլ կօգտվենք, էլի: Հիսուն հազար նաղդ փող ենք տալիս, ազիզ, հլը լավ մտածի:


…
Կամ էլ լավ խորհրդատու:  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գիշերային ակումբի պահակը դանդաղ փլվում է ծնկների վրա ու ինչ-որ բան մրմնջալով՝ սողում է դեպի բեմը: Իշտարը պարում է: Անկյունում մինչ այդ հարբած-քնած տղամարդը վեր է թռնում ու գոռալով ծածկում է դեմքը: Մատների արանքներից կարմիր կաթիլներ են գլորվում, սակայն տղամարդը ոչինչ չի զգում՝ բացի ամենակուլ հաճույքից: Իշտարը պարում է: Երկու անչափահաս տղաներ ոչինչ չտեսնող աչքերով նայում են աստվածուհու վերջին պարը: Նրանցից մեկի գլուխը ծանր ընկնում է ծխախոտի մոխրով ու այրվածքներով պատված *սփռոցին*


Սփռոց՞՞՞՞…  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Արեսը պիտի հոգեբուժարանից տեղեկանք բերի, որ զենք կրելու իրավունք ունենա, հասկանու՞մ ես՝ ուր ենք հասել:


Էս Արեսի զենքի պահն ինձ սպանում ա:  :LOL: 

Սա հզոր գործ ա: Հեղինակը կամ հեղինակները դեմք են:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Էս Արեսի զենքի պահն ինձ սպանում ա: 
> 
> Սա հզոր գործ ա: Հեղինակը կամ հեղինակները դեմք են:


Ինձ էլ էդպես Ապոլոնի պահն ա սպանել  :Jpit:

----------

Մարկիզ (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> լավ, ջանս, ես թռնեմ հիմա, վաղը նույն ժամին՝ Պրոմեթևսի տակ
> - օկ, *ծվատումից ուղիղ հինգ րոպե հետո մոտդ* )))
> - սիրում եմ
> - սիրում եմ
> - բգ


Բա էս պահը…  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հա լավ, էսի իրան ա թանկացնում, Սամ, սիկտիր արա, հեսա զանգում եմ Սյուզիենց:


 :Shok: 
Սյուզիենց՞…  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մինա

Բա էս տո՞ղը: :LOL: 



> *21-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Պարիր ինձ համար
> 
> Երկրպագուներիդ հպարտ բացականչական նշանները մի վայրկյանում կդառնան ճլորած հարցական նշաններ:*


Հիանում եմ հեղինակի հենց էս կարողության վրա,որ շատ քիչ ու զուսպ բառերով այ էսքան պատկերավոր տեսարան է նկարագրում,ի հակառակ էն ուժեղ ցենզուրայից դուրս արտահայտությանը :Shok: ,որ հեղինակինը չի,այլ լպիրշ ,անդաստիրակ ու հարբած պատվածքի հերոսինը:Բա էլ ինչպե՞ս պիտի ընթերցողի մոտ հեղինակը հակակրանք առաջացներ էդ լակոտի նկատմամբ:

----------

Մարկիզ (21.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կուրծքը սեղմած ձեռքն ասես ինչ-որ հնգոտանի միջատ լինի: Հարբածը ձեռքն իջացնում է մինչև Իդայի ոտքերի արանքը. մյուսները ծիծաղում են: Իդան մի կերպ դուրս է պրծնում հարբածի գրկից, աչքով է անում բարմենին (ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, գործ չունես), բարձրանում է բեմ:


Կարծում եմ՝ իրավիճակի այսպիսի նկարագրություն կաներ տղամարդը: Չգիտեմ: Հաստատ չի ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ասեք էլի, ովքեր են կասկածյալները:


Վայ դե Հայկօն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրիշ ո՞ր գործի հեղինակն ա հետաքրքրում: Համարյա սաղ գիտեմ (կասկածում եմ, բայց դե Հռիփսիկ տատի գուշակությունները սուտ դուրս չեն գալիս, էն ա, Ալիսն էլ յոթանասուներկու էրեխա ունեցավ)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ուրիշ ո՞ր գործի հեղինակն ա հետաքրքրում: Համարյա սաղ գիտեմ (կասկածում եմ, բայց դե Հռիփսիկ տատի գուշակությունները սուտ դուրս չեն գալիս, էն ա, Ալիսն էլ յոթանասուներկու էրեխա ունեցավ)


1-ինը, 2-րդը, 8-րդը, 11-րդը, 13-րդը, 14-րդը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուրիշ ո՞ր գործի հեղինակն ա հետաքրքրում: Համարյա սաղ գիտեմ (կասկածում եմ, բայց դե Հռիփսիկ տատի գուշակությունները սուտ դուրս չեն գալիս, էն ա, Ալիսն էլ յոթանասուներկու էրեխա ունեցավ)


Սաղ էլ հետաքրքիր են:

----------


## ivy

14-ը Սամն ա` Sambitbaba:

----------

Հայկօ (21.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վայ դե Հայկօն ա


Բայց միայնա՞կ, թե՞ մասնակցային գրված գործ ա: Նենց չի, որ Հայկօի կարողություններին մի կաթիլ անգամ կասկածում եմ, բայց դե եսիմ:

----------


## impression

ես էլ ընդհանրապես չեմ կասկածում Հայկի վրա, դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ, որ մենակ ա գրել  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), ivy (21.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1-ինը, 2-րդը, 8-րդը, 11-րդը, 13-րդը, 14-րդը:


1. հին հավաքածուներից մեկը կար, որ էլի սենց անհասկանալի բաներ էր գրում, հավանաբար ինքն ա
2. չեմ ասի
8. չգիտեմ, ոնց որ ակումբցի չի
11. աշխարհի սկզբի մրցույթում էլ էս տիպի գործ ուներ
13. էս որ հաստատ չեմ ասի
14. Սամը

----------


## Հայկօ

> 1. հին հավաքածուներից մեկը կար, որ էլի սենց անհասկանալի բաներ էր գրում, հավանաբար ինքն ա
> 2. չեմ ասի
> 8. չգիտեմ, ոնց որ ակումբցի չի
> 11. աշխարհի սկզբի մրցույթում էլ էս տիպի գործ ուներ
> 13. էս որ հաստատ չեմ ասի
> 14. Սամը


Անուններ, վայ։ Նոր սաղ հատ-հատ ասում էիր։

----------

Մինա (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Հայկ, դու ավելի լավ ա շարունակի կարծիքներդ գրել, հավեսով կարդում ենք, էս թեմայի ուրախությունն ա  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Մարկիզ (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հայկ, դու ավելի լավ ա շարունակի կարծիքներդ գրել, հավեսով կարդում ենք, էս թեմայի ուրախությունն ա


Պիտի գրի, ինձ խոստացել ա... բա չէ, գա հասնի 14-ին ու էլ առաջ չգնա, էն կեղտ Տրիբուն ձյայի պես :mimi

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Աջ կողմում երկու չսափրված ու քրտնած տղամարդիկ գարեջուր են խմում ու ձեռքով-ոտքով վիճում են ինչ-որ բանի մասին. բեմին՝ ոչ մի հայացք: Ձախի վրա մի վեց-յոթ ջահելներ խցկվել են չորստեղանոց սեղանի շուրջ, սև սուրճ ու էժան օղի են խմում, ծխում ու հռհռում են: Խորքում ինչպես միշտ մենակ նստած է «Էքստազ» գիշերային ակումբի մշտական հաճախորդ Հարկայինի Մհերն ու կիսափակ կոպերի տակից լպրծուն հայացքով նայում է Իդայի մարմնին: Բարձրախոսներից ռուս երգչուհին իր խռպոտ ձայնով ինչ-որ բան է երգում: Կարճ պտույտ, մի քանի ռիթմիկ շարժումներ, սահուն անցում՝ դեպի չորեքթաթ դիրք, կատվի քայլվածք, ոչինչ չարտահայտող աչքեր:


1. Աջ կողմում երկու չսափրված ու քրտնած տղամարդիկ գարեջուր են խմում ու ձեռքով-ոտքով վիճում են ինչ-որ բանի մասին. (մարշրուտկի շոֆերներ) 
2. Ձախի վրա մի վեց-յոթ ջահելներ խցկվել են չորստեղանոց սեղանի շուրջ, սև սուրճ ու էժան օղի են խմում, ծխում ու հռհռում են: (տվյալ քուչի անբանուգործ բանակից նոր եկած գողագանի տակ մնացած լակոտներ, ովքեր մարդ ա մի 2000 դրամ ա ճարել մի կերպ, որ գան «կայֆավատցա» լինեն իբր)
3. Հարկայինի Մհեր (էս մեկինը սաղ ձրի ա) Հարկայինի Մհեր-սպանում ա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Կերարները մորթում են…  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Դավիթ (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

«Դառնահամը» Ռուբին ա գրել կամ մի ուրիշ ջահել աչոն, ինձ էդպես ա թվում:

----------


## ivy

«Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը» կարծում եմ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն ա գրել:

----------


## ivy

Շատ աննորմալ կլինե՞մ, եթե մտածեմ, որ «Գունատ ձիու ստվերը» Բայն ա գրել:

----------


## ivy

«Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ»՝ Ալֆան:

----------


## ivy

Ուխ, Մունն էլ քվեարկեց, հասանք էս մրցույթների մոգական թվին՝ երեսունյոթին  :Smile: 
Էն Պարիրին էլ ձայն չտաք, դրա թիվը պիտի Կլօր մնա, տենց ա ձևը  :Jpit:

----------

impression (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, էս արդեն գուշակությունները սկսվե՞լ են  :Jpit: ։ Թե՞ դեռ կիսաչեմուչումառախը վիճակ ա  :LOL: ։ Մի բան ասեք, իմանամ՝ ես էլ գրեմ իմ գուշակությունները, թե չէ։

----------


## ivy

> Վայ, էս արդեն գուշակությունները սկսվե՞լ են ։ Թե՞ դեռ կիսաչեմուչումառախը վիճակ ա ։ Մի բան ասեք, իմանամ՝ ես էլ գրեմ իմ գուշակությունները, թե չէ։


Բա չես տեսնում, որ սկսվել են  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բա չես տեսնում, որ սկսվել են


Հա, բայց դրանց թափն ինձ մի տեսակ դու չի գալիս, չի տրամադրում, որ ես էլ սկսեմ  :LOL: ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

*22-րդ տարբերակ. «Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը»*

Շատ սիրուն ու հուզիչ պատմվածք ա: 
Որ անկեղծ ասեմ՝ շատ բան չեմ հասկացել, բայց էս էն դեպքերից ա որ չեմ ներվայնանում, որ չեմ հասկացել:
Մոգական ռեալի՞զմ... եսիմ, չէ ամեն դեպքում:
Բայց գրողը կարողացել ա նենց գրի, որ մտնում ես պատմվածքի մեջ, անգամ որոշ բաներ չհասկանալով: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, բայց դրանց թափն ինձ մի տեսակ դու չի գալիս, չի տրամադրում, որ ես էլ սկսեմ ։


Հա, դե դու էլ մի քիչ չեմուչում արա, վաղը կգրես  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Խորհուրդ* 
Հեղինակը տղա է: Հաստատ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ալիսը տղաների աշխարհում-ը Բյուրն ա գրել հաստատ… կամ էլ Չամիչն ա գրել…

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Չկորցնելն* ո՞վ ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

*15. Թերզը*

Երբ առաջին անգամ հերթով կարդում էի բոլոր պատմվածքները, էս «Թերզը» երկրորդ գործն էր, որ մի տեսակ բռնեց ինձ, աչքս մտավ: «Ականջավոր լուսինը» չեմ հաշվում, դա լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա, իսկ «Ալիսի» հետ աչքով աչք չունեմ մինչև հիմա էլ, զակատ, չէ մի չէ: Ու նենց լավ պինդ բռնեց, համ հետաքրքիր էր, համ նոր էր, համ էլ վարպետորեն էր գրված, ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ ու ստորակետ աչք չէր ծակում, էս շատ կարևոր ա, շատ շատ շատ, ավելորդ բաները հաճախ շատ ավելի հեշտ ա աչքաթող անելը, քան պակաս բաները: Միտքը ոնց որ թե կրկնվում էր, ինչ-որ տեղ (տեղեր) էլի են աչքովս ընկել տենց բաներ, ասենք՝ մի ֆիլմում ճապոնացի աղջկան պատվաստում են մեռած մարդու աչքեր, ու ինքը սկսում ա փիս-փիս բաներ տեսնել, հետո էն երեխեն ա Վիլիսին ասում «այ սի դեդ փիփուլ», Final Destination-ները կային, բան, բայց դե ստեղ շատ ուրիշ էր: Աչքիս՝ ստեղ դետալներն են պակասում մենակ մի քիչ, սատանան ընդեղարենք ա միշտ, էլի: Օրինակ՝ ես շատ կուզեի, որ սկզբում ինչ-որ բան հուշեր վերջի մասին, բայց մինչև վերջը չկարդայիր, չհասկանայիր էդ սկզբում գրվածի նշանակությունը: Հա, հուշող բաներ շատ կային, իհարկե, հենց մենակ էն, որ տաքսիստին պատմել էր, որ ինքը ռսաստաններում գորձարանի սեփականատեր ա եղել, արդեն հերիք էր, որ զգայի՝ Հայկօ, ուշադիր, բոլոր աչքերիդ թոզ են փչում ստեղ, ստեղ մի բան էն չի, չհաշված Թերզի ծակ գլուխը: Երրորդ աչքի հայտնվելը սիրեցի. նենց մի տեսակ բնական ա հայտնվում, հա ինչ կա որ, տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, արի ախտահանենք ու պրծ, կարդալիս տեսնում էի, ոնց ա էդ կլոր ծակից մեկ էլ հանկարծ էդ աչքը պլշում դուրս ու սկսում աջուձախ խլվլալ. բարև ձեզ, ես Թերզի երրորդ աչքն եմ, բա դուք գիտեիք երրորդ աչքը էդ քթի ծակն ա՞, աչքներիդ ա երևում: Բայց մի տեսակ էմոցիաների պակաս կար «Թերզի» մեջ, աչքդ մի տեսակ չի հասցնում տաքանալ Թերզի վրա, չես ապրումակցում հերոսներին, որ հետո վերջում հուզվես ու աչքերդ լցնես իրենց անձնական թաքուն դժբախտությունների վրա, ինչ-որ բան կիսատ ա, հաստատ չգիտեմ՝ ինչը: Հա, վերջում ինձ համար տենց էլ մութ մնաց. աղջիկն էլ, փաստորեն, Թերզի՞ մահը տեսավ: Թե՞ ուղղակի պարզ էր, որ մի օր Թերզն էլ ա մեռնելու, ու աղջիկն ուղղակի շատ սիրուն ցույց տվեց, որ հասկացել ա, որ Թերզը սուտ ա ասել, ու գնահատում ա դա, օկ ա ամեն ինչ, Թերզ ջան, կներես, կներեմ: Էս մրցույթում եթե առանձնացնեմ օրիգինալ հնարանքից մինչև իրականացումը ընկած ճամփան անշեղորեն ու վարպետորեն անցած երկու հեղինակի, էդ կլինեն «Կճեպների» ու «Թերզի» հեղինակները: Ուղղակի «Կճեպները» բառացիորեն ներծծված էր զգայականությամբ ու երազով, իսկ «Թերզը» մի տեսակ չոր ու ցամաք էր, պիտի խորը փորես, որ զգաս էդ ամեն ինչը: Դե, հնարանքներն էին լրիվ տարբեր: Ինձ թվում ա՝ 15,000 նիշը ուղղակի կարճ ա՝ «Թերզի» հնարանքը լրիվ բացելու համար:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Մարկիզ (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆը չի հանգստանում Բյուրի թեմայից:
Մեֆ ջան, զգույշ մնա էս ֆիքսվածությունը լուրջ պրոբլեմ չդառնա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը չի հանգստանում Բյուրի թեմայից:
> Մեֆ ջան, զգույշ մնա էս ֆիքսվածությունը լուրջ պրոբլեմ չդառնա


Գուշակում եմ… հո վատ բան չե՞մ ասել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե լավ, սաղ ասում եմ  :Tongue: 
1. Մերրի (ազգանունը չեմ հիշում, էն որ տրական հոլով-մոլովի մասին գրել էր)
2. էս մեկը չեմ ասում
3. Լիլ
4. Լուսնթագ Լուսինե
5. Մարի
6. Էննա
7. խելքս բան չի կտրում
8. մեծ ձյաձյա, որն ակումբից չի
9. ջահել ձյաձյա, որն ակումբից չի 
10. Այբ
11. Նարինե Կռոյան (մակդիրները վկա)
12. էս ո՞ր գործն էր, չեմ հիշում
13. հեղինակի խնդրանքով չեմ ասի
14. Սամ
15. Գալ (եթե, իհարկե, մասնակցել ա)
16. Լիզբեթ
17. Ալֆա
18. խելքս բան չի կտրում, երևի ակումբցի չի
19. ՀԱԿ-ական ինչ-որ մեկը
20. Ռուբի
21. Հայկօ
22. Բայ

Գո՞հ եք  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Գուշակում եմ… հո վատ բան չե՞մ ասել…


հա, հեչ, Չամիչին էլ պատահաբար կողքը դրեցիր, որ գուշակությունդ քաղցրանա

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեֆը չի հանգստանում Բյուրի թեմայից:
> Մեֆ ջան, զգույշ մնա էս ֆիքսվածությունը լուրջ պրոբլեմ չդառնա


ինձ թվում ա՝ արդեն դառել ա

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, ժող, երեկ հետաքրքրության համար էս մրցույթի բոլոր տարբերակները քոփի–փեյսթ արեցի word–ի մեջ, 12 չափի Sylfaen ֆոնտով, միջտողային հեռավորությունը՝ 1.0, ու ստացվեց  մոտ 104 էջ։ Մի հատ գիրք, էլի  :Jpit: ։

----------

Enna Adoly (21.04.2013), ivy (21.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Այրվող ծղոտներով տունն իսկականից Լիզբեթինը կլինի, ոնց մտքովս չէր անցել:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Դե լավ, սաղ ասում եմ 
> 
> 8. մեծ ձյաձյա, որն ակումբից չի
> 9. ջահել ձյաձյա, որն ակումբից չի


Էս տարիքները ո՞նց իմացար: :Think: Աչքիս է Հռիփսիկ տատիի թոռնիկներից ես: :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Թե խի եմ ես սենց անսլուխ...  :Cry:

----------


## ivy

> Էս տարիքները ո՞նց իմացար:Աչքիս է Հռիփսիկ տատիի թոռնիկներից ես:


Ինքն էդ մարդկանց գիտի, ուղղակի քանի որ մենք չգիտենք, անուններով չի ասում, այլ մենակ տարիքով  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ինքն էդ մարդկանց գիտի, ուղղակի քանի որ մենք չգիտենք, անուններով չի ասում, այլ մենակ տարիքով


 :LOL: Բայց տարիքն ,որ ասեց ճանաչեցի՞նք…Թող ասի ձեզ անհայտ պապի,ձեզ անհայտ քեռի

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ան, հլը քո ցուցակն էլ դիր, տեսնենք  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (21.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, հեչ, Չամիչին էլ պատահաբար կողքը դրեցիր, որ գուշակությունդ քաղցրանա


Չամիչը պատահաբար չի… մի քիչ էդ հարցում ընդհանրություններ ունեն…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Թե խի եմ ես սենց անսլուխ...


Ոչինչ,կարևորը կարդալ գիտես :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ոչինչ,կարևորը կարդալ գիտես


Հա, կարդալ մի քիչ գիտեմ  :Russian: :

----------

Դավիթ (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*21-րդ տարբերակ. «Պարիր ինձ համար»*

Ա դե լավն է էլի, հո զոռով չի:
Գաղափարը, մեր կողքին ապրող ու մոլեգնող աստվածներ, նոր չի, բայց մատուցումը... ներկայացրածի վարպետությունը, պատմածի հավաստիությունը, ու հենց էդ ա կարևոր, ախր շատ ուժեղ ա գրած: Ուրիշ բառ չեմ գտնում, ուժ կա գրածի մեջ ու ֆսյո:
Աստվածուհու աղջիկ ժամանակների նկարագրությունները շատ համահունչ են ներկան նկարագրող տեքստի հետ: Էն աստվածախառը ռեկլամները, բեռնափոխադրիչ Հերմեսը, ծվատված Պրոմեթևսը, արգելված մուտքը...ոչ մի ավելորդ բան չկա, սաղ լրացնում են իրար:

Ու ընթացքը, որ սենց դանդաղ, բայց մի քիչ վախեցնող նպատակաուղղվածությամբ թափ ա հավաքում, երկխոսությունների, մանր-մունր բալի յոգուրտների, Ապելոնների ու Մերիի ծաղիկների միջով մոտենում ա կուլմինացիային: Ու մաշկիդ վրա զգում ես, որ Իշտարը մանրից ջղայնանում ա, բացվում ա, աստվածն ա մեջը զարթնում, գլուխ բարձրացնում, մուննաթ գալիս, իր հողմածաղիկների հոտն ա ուզում, կարոտածը պահանջում, դեմը ծնկի իջած տղամարդ ա ուզում՝ մահվան շեմին, դեմքին երջանիկ ապուշի ժպիտ: 

Մարդ պարելուց տենց պետք ա պարի:
Պաչիկ հեղւնակին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sagittarius (11.05.2013), Դավիթ (21.04.2013), Մարկիզ (21.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, կարդալ մի քիչ գիտեմ :


Գրել էլ  :Tongue:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հա, կարդալ մի քիչ գիտեմ :


 :LOL: Մի քի՞չ:Օրինակ մի տողը քանի՞ րոպեում ես կարդում

----------


## ivy

Ժող, քանի ստեղ սաղով հավաքված ենք, մի բան հարցնեմ:
Վերջերս շատ եմ նկատել, որ ստեղծագործությունների մեջ, էն էլ լավ գրվածների մեջ, բութերի մեծ մասը ստորակետով է փոխարինված: Դերբայական դարձված լինի, հետադարձ ծավալուն որոշիչ, թե կոնկրետացնող պարագա: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու: Էդպե՞ս է հիմա ձևը, բութերը հարգի չե՞ն:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի քի՞չ:Օրինակ մի տողը քանի՞ րոպեում ես կարդում


Մեկ  :Smile: :

----------

Enna Adoly (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Դե որ Բյուրը բացումն արեց, ես էլ իմ գուշակությունները գրեմ  :Jpit: .

1. «Հրացան» – չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ ակումբցի չի
2. «Չկորցնել – ivy
3. «Կճեպները» – impression
4. «Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը» – ինձ թվում ա՝ Smokie–ն ա, բայց որ արդեն մի քանի հոգի ասեց՝ Lusntag–ն ա, մեջս կասկած ընկավ...
5. «Ածելիավորը» – Mari Melikyan
6. «Վառվող երազանքի փայլը» – Enna Adoly
7. «Պարտություն» – չգիտեմ
8. «Ականջավոր լուսին» չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ Ակումբից չի
9. «Գծեր շեղողը» – չգիտեմ
10. «Շարունակություն» – չգիտեմ
11. «Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին» – մի պահ մտածեցի՝ կարող ա Արփի Ոսկանյանը լինի, բայց եսիմ, մյուս կողմից էլ ինքը երևի ավելի լավ կգրեր
12. «Անորոշություն» – չգիտեմ
13. «Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում» – Բյուր
14. «Դևական» – Sambitbaba, հենց սկզբից կասկած չեմ ունեցել, որ ինքն ա
15. «Թերզը» – Գալաթեա
16. «Այրվող ծղոտների տունը» – չգիտեմ
17. «Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ» – Alphaone
18. «Խորհուրդ» – կարող ա My World My Space–ը լինի
19. «Նախագահը» – չգիտեմ
20. «Դառնահամ» – չգիտեմ, բայց շատ ա հետաքրքրում, թե ով կլինի գրած  :Smile: 
21. «Պարիր ինձ համար» – Հայկօ
22. «Գունատ ձիու ստվերը» – կարդալիս ոչ ոք մտքովս չի անցել, բայց որ ասեցիք՝ Բայն ա գրել, երևի համաձայնեմ։

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս տարիքները ո՞նց իմացար:Աչքիս է Հռիփսիկ տատիի թոռնիկներից ես:


Չէ, Հռիփսիկ տատին ա ասել  :Jpit:  մեռավ, չհասցրեց անուններն էլ ասել

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող, քանի ստեղ սաղով հավաքված ենք, մի բան հարցնեմ:
> Վերջերս շատ եմ նկատել, որ ստեղծագործությունների մեջ, էն էլ լավ գրվածների մեջ, բութերի մեծ մասը ստորակետով է փոխարինված: Դերբայական դարձված լինի, հետադարձ ծավալուն որոշիչ, թե կոնկրետացնող պարագա: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու: Էդպե՞ս է հիմա ձևը, բութերը հարգի չե՞ն:


Ասում են՝ Հրանուշի՝ որպես կրթության նախարար առաջին գործն ա լինելու բութերը հանելը:
Որ դնում են, իրա վրա ա վերցնում, նեղվում ա:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (21.04.2013), Mephistopheles (21.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, քանի ստեղ սաղով հավաքված ենք, մի բան հարցնեմ:
> Վերջերս շատ եմ նկատել, որ ստեղծագործությունների մեջ, էն էլ լավ գրվածների մեջ, բութերի մեծ մասը ստորակետով է փոխարինված: Դերբայական դարձված լինի, հետադարձ ծավալուն որոշիչ, թե կոնկրետացնող պարագա: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու: Էդպե՞ս է հիմա ձևը, բութերը հարգի չե՞ն:


Հարգի–մարգին չգիտեմ, բայց ճիշտը սենց ա. նախադաս ու հետադաս դերբայական դարձվածները բութով են տրոհվում, միջադասը՝ երկու կողմից ստորակետերով, մնացածը չիմացության կամ անձնական նախընտրության հետևանք ա  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Enna Adoly (21.04.2013), ivy (21.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, Տամիբեն Ալֆան չի՞:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, Տամիբեն Ալֆան չի՞:


Չէ, Գալ, Ալֆան Ճահիճն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, Տամիբեն Ալֆան չի՞:


Չէ, Ալֆան ճահիճն ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իսկ Շարունակության մեջ ես հենց սկզբից, Քերիին եմ տեսել, կարող ա և սխալվում եմ, չգիտեմ:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժող, Տամիբեն Ալֆան չի՞:


Բախտավոր Ալֆային, գիտեմ, որ ոչ մեկի դուր չի եկել, բայց ինձ դուր ա եկել  :Jpit:   :Love:

----------

Enna Adoly (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ Շարունակության մեջ ես հենց սկզբից, Քերիին եմ տեսել, կարող ա և սխալվում եմ, չգիտեմ:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ ջահելներից մեկն ա: Քանի որ սաղ ջահելների գործերը հաստատ գիտեմ, մնում ա տակը Այբը, ուրեմն ինքը պիտի լինի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, Գալ, Ալֆան Ճահիճն ա:





> Չէ, Ալֆան ճահիճն ա:


Եսիմ ուղղակի մի քիչ Ալֆուշի բնույթը չի... պետք ա վերընթերցեմ ճահիճը, լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց չտեսա իրան էդտեղ:
Կամ էլ՝ ես էլ եմ անսլուխ:
Ես մտածում եմ, որ Բլզիկը Լիզբեթն ա   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բախտավոր Ալֆային, գիտեմ, որ ոչ մեկի դուր չի եկել, բայց ինձ դուր ա եկել


Չէ, ինչու՞, շատ վատ չէր:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հա, կարդալ մի քիչ գիտեմ :


Մի քիչ էլ գրել: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ ուղղակի մի քիչ Ալֆուշի բնույթը չի... պետք ա վերընթերցեմ ճահիճը, լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց չտեսա իրան էդտեղ:
> Կամ էլ՝ ես էլ եմ անսլուխ:
> Ես մտածում եմ, որ Բլզիկը Լիզբեթն ա


Հնարավոր ա նաև, որ Լիզբեթը Մերրին ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Այբ

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ ջահելներից մեկն ա: Քանի որ սաղ ջահելների գործերը հաստատ գիտեմ, մնում ա տակը Այբը, ուրեմն ինքը պիտի լինի:


Բյուր, 10-րդ տարբերակը հաստատ իմը չի... :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բախտավոր Ալֆային, գիտեմ, որ ոչ մեկի դուր չի եկել, բայց ինձ դուր ա եկել


Ինձ էլ էր ինչ–որ չափով դուր եկել  :Jpit: ։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ գաղափարն էր դուր եկել հիմնականում, իրականացումն էնքան էլ հաջող չէր։

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Enna Adoly (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, 10-րդ տարբերակը հաստատ իմը չի...


Բա ո՞րն ես: Պարտություն կամ Անորոշություն (կամ էլ երկուսն էլ)  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հա, ու Գունատ ձին մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, որ Բայն ա:
Էն իրա չսիրած կլիշեներից կար մեջը  :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

> Բա ո՞րն ես: Պարտություն կամ Անորոշություն (կամ էլ երկուսն էլ)


Չեմ ասի :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, ու Գունատ ձին մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, որ Բայն ա:
> Էն իրա չսիրած կլիշեներից կար մեջը


Կարևորը բազմակետ չկար  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Գալաթեա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարևորը բազմակետ չկար


Փաստորեն, բազմակետերի գործածությունն արդեն էնքան ստանդարտ բան ա, որ դրանց բացակայությունը կոնկրետ մարդու գրելաոճի հետ ա արդեն ասոցիացվում, հա՞  :LOL: ։ Էս ինչ օրի ենք հասել  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հա, ու Գունատ ձին մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, որ Բայն ա:
> Էն իրա չսիրած կլիշեներից կար մեջը


Բայն իմ կարծիքով չի մասնակցել: Դժվար՝ նրան ժամանակ ունենար:  

Գրողն աղջիկ ա:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Sambitbaba (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն, բազմակետերի գործածությունն արդեն էնքան ստանդարտ բան ա, որ դրանց բացակայությունը կոնկրետ մարդու գրելաոճի հետ ա արդեն ասոցիացվում, հա՞ ։ Էս ինչ օրի ենք հասել ։


իիիի, ես էլ բազմակետ չեմ օգտագործում  :Beee: 
մի քիչ շուտ եմ մեծացել  :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> Չէ, Ալֆան ճահիճն ա:


Գոնե ասեիր ճահիճի հեղինակը

----------

Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Փաստորեն, բազմակետերի գործածությունն արդեն էնքան ստանդարտ բան ա, որ դրանց բացակայությունը կոնկրետ մարդու գրելաոճի հետ ա արդեն ասոցիացվում, հա՞ ։ Էս ինչ օրի ենք հասել ։


Չէ, ինքն ուղղակի բազմակետերն էր հաշվում գործերի մեջ, որինը որ շատ էր, քցում էր հետին ցուցակ, այսինքն՝ էդ իր համար համարվում ա բացասական մի բան, դժվար թե ինքն էլ բազմակետ օգտագործեր  :Jpit: 
Մարդ արդեն վախենում էլ ա էդ նշանը դնի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, ինքն ուղղակի բազմակետերն էր հաշվում գործերի մեջ, որինը որ շատ էր, քցում էր հետին ցուցակ, այսինքն՝ էդ իր համար համարվում ա բացասական մի բան, դժվար թե ինքն էլ բազմակետ օգտագործեր 
> Մարդ արդեն վախենում էլ ա էդ նշանը դնի


Սենց էլ բան կլինի տո...

----------

ivy (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես էդ նշանը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց որ չարա-չարաշահվում ա, արդեն ալերգիկ ռեակցիա ա առաջացնում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ, ինքն ուղղակի բազմակետերն էր հաշվում գործերի մեջ, որինը որ շատ էր, քցում էր հետին ցուցակ, այսինքն՝ էդ իր համար համարվում ա բացասական մի բան, դժվար թե ինքն էլ բազմակետ օգտագործեր 
> Մարդ արդեն վախենում էլ ա էդ նշանը դնի


Դե հիմա, մարդ կա՝ մակբայաֆոբ ա, մարդ կա՝ մակդիրաֆոբ, մարդ կա՝ նույնիսկ ածականաֆոբ։ Բազմակետն էլ վրադիր։ Հա, մարդ էլ կա՝ էդ բոլոր ֆոբիաները համատեղում ա  :LOL: ։ Հիմա որ բոլորի ֆոբիաները հաշվի առնելով գրես, կարող ա ընդհանրապես գրելաֆոբ դառնաս։ Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա ինձ հետ հենց դա էլ պատահել ա, որ սենց տարիներով գրելս չի գալիս  :Think: ։

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (21.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դե հիմա, մարդ կա՝ մակբայաֆոբ ա, մարդ կա՝ մակդիրաֆոբ, մարդ կա՝ նույնիսկ ածականաֆոբ։ Բազմակետն էլ վրադիր։ Հա, մարդ էլ կա՝ էդ բոլոր ֆոբիաները համատեղում ա ։ Հիմա որ բոլորի ֆոբիաները հաշվի առնելով գրես, կարող ա ընդհանրապես գրելաֆոբ դառնաս։ Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա ինձ հետ հենց դա էլ պատահել ա, որ սենց տարիներով գրելս չի գալիս ։


Հը-ը, որ լավ բան են գրում  (ինձ թվում է դու լավ կգրես, թեև չեմ կարդացել քո գրածներից  :Blush:  )ուզում ա թող լիքը բազմակետ, մակբայ, ածական, ինչ ուզում ա լինի, եթե տեղին ա լինում, աչք չի ծակում  :Wink:   :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Համենայն դեպս բազմակետով չգրելը հասունության կամ հերոսության նշան չի:
Ես որտեղ զգում եմ, որ պետք ա դնում եմ, ոչ էլ մտածում եմ՝ ոնց կնայվի: Շատ պետքս ա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հիմա, մարդ կա՝ մակբայաֆոբ ա, մարդ կա՝ մակդիրաֆոբ, մարդ կա՝ նույնիսկ ածականաֆոբ։ Բազմակետն էլ վրադիր։ Հա, մարդ էլ կա՝ էդ բոլոր ֆոբիաները համատեղում ա ։ Հիմա որ բոլորի ֆոբիաները հաշվի առնելով գրես, կարող ա ընդհանրապես գրելաֆոբ դառնաս։ Մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա ինձ հետ հենց դա էլ պատահել ա, որ սենց տարիներով գրելս չի գալիս ։


ես այ էդ սաղ ֆոբերից եմ  :LOL:  ավելին ասեմ. իտալիկաֆոբ, երկար նախադասությունաֆոբ (չնայած մեկ-մեկ օգտագործում եմ, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ), բոլդաֆոբ, մեծատառաֆոբ, սիրաքստիկաֆոբ և այլն  :Jpit:  մեծն Բային եմ քաշել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համենայն դեպս բազմակետով չգրելը հասունության կամ հերոսության նշան չի:
> Ես որտեղ զգում եմ, որ պետք ա դնում եմ, ոչ էլ մտածում եմ՝ ոնց կնայվի: Շատ պետքս ա


Գալ, բազմակետը շատ կոնկրետ կետադրական նշան ա, որը նայվում ա, եթե տեղին ա գործածվում, բայց մարդ կա վերջակետի փոխարեն բազմակետ ա դնում: Իսկ դա լրիվ էրեխայություն ա ու ահավոր գեշ ա:

----------


## Alphaone

> ես այ էդ սաղ ֆոբերից եմ  ավելին ասեմ. իտալիկաֆոբ, երկար նախադասությունաֆոբ (չնայած մեկ-մեկ օգտագործում եմ, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ), բոլդաֆոբ, մեծատառաֆոբ, սիրաքստիկաֆոբ և այլն  մեծն Բային եմ քաշել


Ես նման ֆոբիաներ չունեմ...  :Sulel: 
Աչքիս դրանից ա, որ մարդ մինչև գրածս կարդում, կաթված է ստանում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ժող, Այբին էլ եմ ճիշտ գտել  :Jpit:  
ուրեմն կամ Պարտությունն ա, կամ Անորոշությունը (կամ էլ երկուսն էլ)

Այբ ջան, հեչ էլ իզուր չես մասնակցել, վատը չէին գործերդ:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Այբ (21.04.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> 15. «Թերզը» – Գալաթեա


Չեմ հավատում Թերզը Գալաթեան լինի:

----------

Գալաթեա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գալ, բազմակետը շատ կոնկրետ կետադրական նշան ա, որը նայվում ա, եթե տեղին ա գործածվում, բայց մարդ կա վերջակետի փոխարեն բազմակետ ա դնում: Իսկ դա լրիվ էրեխայություն ա ու ահավոր գեշ ա:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց երբ որ մարդու մոտ արդեն ֆոբիա ա ձևավորված լինում կոնկրետ կետադրական նշանի նկատմամբ, իրան արդեն ցանկացած դեպքում էդ նշանը վանում ա ու ստիպում ըստ դրա առկայության գնահատել գործը։ Եթե մարդը դեռ գործը չկարդացած՝ բազմակետեր ա հաշվում ու ըստ այդմ՝ արդեն հիասթափվում, էդ էնքան էլ նորմալ չի, էլի։ Ի՞նչ գիտի, կարող ա հենց բոլոր բազմակետերն էլ տվյալ գործում տեղին են։ Անհնա՞ր ա։

Ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած հնարք կամ կետադրական նշան էլ չարաշահվելու դեպքում վատ ա նայվում, բայց պետք չի, էլի, ֆիքսվել զուտ երևույթի վրա ու անկախ քանակից՝ վատանալ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Enna Adoly (21.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, բազմակետը շատ կոնկրետ կետադրական նշան ա, որը նայվում ա, եթե տեղին ա գործածվում, բայց մարդ կա վերջակետի փոխարեն բազմակետ ա դնում: Իսկ դա լրիվ էրեխայություն ա ու ահավոր գեշ ա:


Վերջակետի փոխարեն ինչ էլ դնես՝ գեշ կնայվի, Բյուր ջան, էդ կարգի չարաշահման մասին չի խոսքը:
Պարզապես գրողն ինքն ա զգում՝ որտեղ ա միտքը կախվում, որտեղ՝  կտրուկ ավարտվում ու ինքն ա որոշում՝ երբ ա բազմակետը նպատակահարմար:
Բային էլ ա էլի ինչ-որ մեկը ժամանակին վախացրել, որ հիմա՝ ախ երանի-ի  կողքը վերջակետ ա դնում:

Գրողին սահմանափակում չպետք ա լինի: Էն էլ՝ չգիտես ում որոշած կանոններով:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Enna Adoly (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջակետի փոխարեն ինչ էլ դնես՝ գեշ կնայվի, Բյուր ջան, էդ կարգի չարաշահման մասին չի խոսքը:
> Պարզապես գրողն ինքն ա զգում՝ որտեղ ա միտքը կախվում, որտեղ՝  կտրուկ ավարտվում ու ինքն ա որոշում՝ երբ ա բազմակետը նպատակահարմար:
> Բային էլ ա էլի ինչ-որ մեկը ժամանակին վախացրել, որ հիմա՝ ախ երանի-ի ի կողքը վերջակետ ա դնում:
> 
> Գրողին սահմանափակում չպետք ա լինի: Էն էլ՝ չգիտես ում որոշած կանոններով:


Գալ, բան չունեմ ասելու, ամեն մարդ ինքն ա որոշում որտեղ ինչ դնի, բայց ընթերցողն էլ ինքն ա որոշում ինչ կարդա, ինչ չէ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, իտալիկից ես էլ ֆոբիա ունեմ  :LOL: ։ Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ զուտ տեսողականորեն հարմար չի ինձ համար ու հեչ սիրուն չի։ Ինտերնետում իտալիկով տեքստեր հանդիպելիս հաճախ քոփի եմ անում word–ի մեջ, դարձնում regular, որ հանգիստ կարդամ  :Jpit: ։ Ի դեպ, իտալիկի նկատմամբ հակակրանքն ինձ մոտ սկսվեց դեռ մինչև ինտերնետի հետ որևէ առնչություն ունենալը։ Ուսանող ժամանակ էր, որ սկսվեց, ու իտալիկի դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում առաջին քայլս եղավ սեփական ձեռագիրն իտալիկազերծելը  :LOL: ։ Մոտ քառասունհինգ աստիճանի թեքությամբ էի գրում, կտրուկ փոխեցի լրիվ ուղղահայացի ու մինչև հիմա էլ տենց եմ գրում  :Jpit: ։

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, իտալիկից ես էլ ֆոբիա ունեմ ։ Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ զուտ տեսողականորեն հարմար չի ինձ համար ու հեչ սիրուն չի։ Ինտերնետում իտալիկով տեքստեր հանդիպելիս հաճախ քոփի եմ անում word–ի մեջ, դարձնում regular, որ հանգիստ կարդամ ։ Ի դեպ, իտալիկի նկատմամբ հակակրանքն ինձ մոտ սկսվեց դեռ մինչև ինտերնետի հետ որևէ առնչություն ունենալը։ Ուսանող ժամանակ էր, որ սկսվեց, ու իտալիկի դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում առաջին քայլս եղավ սեփական ձեռագիրն իտալիկազերծելը ։ Մոտ քառասունհինգ աստիճանի թեքությամբ էի գրում, կտրուկ փոխեցի լրիվ ուղղահայացի ու մինչև հիմա էլ տենց եմ գրում ։


Աաաա, ես հիշում եմ քո ու Արշակի ուղղահայաց ձեռագիրը  :LOL:  
Դե հա, Սամի հետ որ կռիվ էի անում էն գործի իտալիկների համար, ասում էր...  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, բան չունեմ ասելու, ամեն մարդ ինքն ա որոշում որտեղ ինչ դնի, բայց ընթերցողն էլ ինքն ա որոշում ինչ կարդա, ինչ չէ:


Եթե ընթերցողը պատմվածքը թողած բազմակետերն ա հաշվում, ուրեմն ինքը համ հեղինակի կատարած աշխատանքի հանդեպ հարգանք չունի, համ էլ մի քիչ Բլզիկներ ունի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Մարկիզ (21.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ընթերցողը պատմվածքը թողած բազմակետերն ա հաշվում, ուրեմն ինքը համ հեղինակի կատարած աշխատանքի հանդեպ հարգանք չունի, համ էլ մի քիչ Բլզիկներ ունի


Բայն ա էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աաաա, ես հիշում եմ քո ու Արշակի ուղղահայաց ձեռագիրը  
> Դե հա, Սամի հետ որ կռիվ էի անում էն գործի իտալիկների համար, ասում էր...


Դե, Արշակինը բնածին ռեգյուլար ա եղել, իմը՝ ձեռքբերովի  :LOL: ։

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Մի քիչ էլ բամբասեք, Բայանդուրին ձեն կտամ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քիչ էլ բամբասեք, Բայանդուրին ձեն կտամ


Թե չէ դու չես քվեարկել  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, նոր նայեցի, Բայի գործը շատ քիչ ձայն ունի, կարծում եմ՝ անարժանիորեն քիչ  :Sad:  Ամեն դեպքում, լավ գործ էր:

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ, նոր նայեցի, Բայի գործը շատ քիչ ձայն ունի, կարծում եմ՝ անարժանիորեն քիչ  Ամեն դեպքում, լավ գործ էր:


Էդ արդեն հաստատ որոշվեց, որ իրենն է՞  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Թե չէ դու չես քվեարկել 
> 
> Ի դեպ, նոր նայեցի, Բայի գործը շատ քիչ ձայն ունի, կարծում եմ՝ անարժանիորեն քիչ  Ամեն դեպքում, լավ գործ էր:


Բյուր, ինքը ձեն տալ ասելով՝ կանչել, տեղյակ պահել նկատի ուներ, ոչ թե քվեարկել  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Շինարար (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ արդեն հաստատ որոշվեց, որ իրենն է՞


Դե Հռիփսիկ տատը չի սխալվում  :Jpit: 




> Բյուր, ինքը ձեն տալ ասելով՝ կանչել, տեղյակ պահել նկատի ուներ, ոչ թե քվեարկել ։


 :LOL:  Աաաա

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես էլ դրել մտածում եմ քվեարկելը կանչելու հետ ինչ կապ ունի  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

*16. Այրվող ծղոտների տունը*

Վայ էս ինչ լավն ա էս մեկը: Այ հենց սենց՝ քաղաքային լեգենդներով ու կախարդանքով հագեցած բան էի ուզում կարդալ, վուդու, վհուկներ, ծեսեր, սեր, տաբուներ, ցածր՝ հողին ու մարդկանց կպած մոգություն՝ էն, որ վեհ չի, սև ու սպիտակ չի, Գենդալֆ ու Մերլին չի, ավելի պարզ ա, բայց կա, ու հաստատ կա, ախր գրած ա, ո՞նց կարող ա չլինել, ես հավատում եմ, որ կա հենց հիմա մեր կողքին, ու նույնիսկ առանց նկուղում բանկաների մեջ պահած օձերի ու մողեսների, հատկապես՝ առանց դրանց: Ու էնքան իսկական էր էդ հերմետիկ փակ ընտանիքը, Գոհարը, Սոնան, քույրերը, էնքան վախենալու ու գրավիչ էր իրանց շրջապատող էդ թանձր իրականությունը, ու նենց... նենց խղճացի իրանց մի պահ, իրենց էդ անեծքին ու դժբախտությանը, մութ ու հին տան մեջ ապրող էդ կանանց՝ իրենց ցանկություններով ու սահմաններով, ամեն օր նույնը, ամեն օր՝ կիսատ, ամեն օր՝ օտար, իսկ ինքը սեր ա ուզում, չի կարող չուզել, իր արյան մեջ ա դա՝ որպես էդ ցածր մոգության գին, որպես կին ծնվելու գին, ու մայրն էլ գիտի, որ ուզում ա, ուզելու ա, ու ընտրություն չկա, փախուստ չկա, փակ համակարգում անվերջ զուգահեռ գծեր չկան, ամեն ինչ մի մեծ կծիկ ա՝ սկիզբն ու վերջը կորած, ու հլը քանի՜ Սոնաներ ու Գոհաներ են լինելու, քանի՜ անգամ ա կրկնվելու նույնը, ու ոչ ոք երբեք էլ չի իմանալու, թե ինչու էր արյունոտ հերթական փետուրը, ինչի դեմ էին անզոր նորից ու նորից վառվող ծղոտները: Հեղինակը դեմք ա, ես ուզում եմ իր հետ ռեալում էլ ծանոթանալ: Զուտ որպես պատմվածք սա մի քիչ անհարթ էր, հիմնականում տեղ-տեղ բառերի ընտրության խնդիր կար, բայց ոչ ավել: Հա, երևի մի քիչ բացատրությունների կարիք էլ ունի, ամեն դեպքում. միշտ տենց ա, գրելիս չես ուզում չափազանց ակնհայտ բաներ գրես՝ մտածելով, որ շատ ա ծանծաղանում գրածդ, ուժը կորում ա, բայց մեկ-մեկ պետք ա, էն, ինչը քեզ համար ակնհայտ ա, կարդացողի համար հիմնականում էդքան էլ ակնհայտ չի լինում, ու մի թեթև հուշելուց սովորաբար ոչ մի վնաս չի լինում, ընդհակառակը: Ռուսերենը անձամբ ինձ շեղեց, կուզեի, որ հայերեն լիներ էդ կտորն էլ: Բայց ընդհանուր շատ սիրուն էր գրած, շա՜տ սիրուն, կարդալիս էնքան հստակ ես տեսնում ու զգում էդ ամեն ինչը, ու երևի սա միակ դեպքն ա, որ ինչ-որ բան չհասկանալը նույնիսկ ավելի ա սրում զգացածդ, որովհետև էստեղ պիտի մինչև վերջ չհասկանաս իրականությունը, որովհետև անհասկանալին վախեցնում ու միաժամանակ գրավում ա, իսկ էս պատմվածքը հենց դա էր՝ վախեցնող ու միաժամանակ գրավող:

Մարոյի խեղճ տղեն էլ աչքիս նույն կերպ թակարդը ընկավ  :Jpit: :

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բազմակետերին բան չասեք…

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> *16. Այրվող ծղոտների տունը*
> 
> Վայ էս ինչ լավն ա էս մեկը: Այ հենց սենց՝ քաղաքային լեգենդներով ու կախարդանքով հագեցած բան էի ուզում կարդալ, վուդու, վհուկներ, ծեսեր, սեր, տաբուներ, ցածր՝ հողին ու մարդկանց կպած մոգություն՝ էն, որ վեհ չի, սև ու սպիտակ չի, Գենդալֆ ու Մերլին չի, ավելի պարզ ա, բայց կա, ու հաստատ կա, ախր գրած ա, ո՞նց կարող ա չլինել, ես հավատում եմ, որ կա հենց հիմա մեր կողքին, ու նույնիսկ առանց նկուղում *բանկաների մեջ պահած օձերի ու մողեսների*, հատկապես՝ առանց դրանց: Ու էնքան իսկական էր էդ հերմետիկ փակ ընտանիքը, Գոհարը, Սոնան, քույրերը, էնքան վախենալու ու գրավիչ էր իրանց շրջապատող էդ թանձր իրականությունը, ու նենց... նենց խղճացի իրանց մի պահ, իրենց էդ անեծքին ու դժբախտությանը, մութ ու հին տան մեջ ապրող էդ կանանց՝ իրենց ցանկություններով ու սահմաններով, ամեն օր նույնը, ամեն օր՝ կիսատ, ամեն օր՝ օտար, իսկ ինքը սեր ա ուզում, չի կարող չուզել, իր արյան մեջ ա դա՝ որպես էդ ցածր մոգության գին, որպես կին ծնվելու գին, ու մայրն էլ գիտի, որ ուզում ա, ուզելու ա, ու ընտրություն չկա, փախուստ չկա, փակ համակարգում անվերջ զուգահեռ գծեր չկան, ամեն ինչ մի մեծ կծիկ ա՝ սկիզբն ու վերջը կորած, ու հլը քանի՜ Սոնաներ ու Գոհաներ են լինելու, քանի՜ անգամ ա կրկնվելու նույնը, ու ոչ ոք երբեք էլ չի իմանալու, թե ինչու էր արյունոտ հերթական փետուրը, ինչի դեմ էին անզոր նորից ու նորից վառվող ծղոտները: Հեղինակը դեմք ա, ես ուզում եմ իր հետ ռեալում էլ ծանոթանալ: Զուտ որպես պատմվածք սա մի քիչ անհարթ էր, հիմնականում տեղ-տեղ բառերի ընտրության խնդիր կար, բայց ոչ ավել: Հա, երևի մի քիչ բացատրությունների կարիք էլ ունի, ամեն դեպքում. միշտ տենց ա, գրելիս չես ուզում չափազանց ակնհայտ բաներ գրես՝ մտածելով, որ շատ ա ծանծաղանում գրածդ, ուժը կորում ա, բայց մեկ-մեկ պետք ա, էն, ինչը քեզ համար ակնհայտ ա, կարդացողի համար հիմնականում էդքան էլ ակնհայտ չի լինում, ու մի թեթև հուշելուց սովորաբար ոչ մի վնաս չի լինում, ընդհակառակը: Ռուսերենը անձամբ ինձ շեղեց, կուզեի, որ հայերեն լիներ էդ կտորն էլ: Բայց ընդհանուր շատ սիրուն էր գրած, շա՜տ սիրուն, կարդալիս էնքան հստակ ես տեսնում ու զգում էդ ամեն ինչը, ու երևի սա միակ դեպքն ա, որ ինչ-որ բան չհասկանալը նույնիսկ ավելի ա սրում զգացածդ, որովհետև էստեղ պիտի մինչև վերջ չհասկանաս իրականությունը, որովհետև անհասկանալին վախեցնում ու միաժամանակ գրավում ա, իսկ էս պատմվածքը հենց դա էր՝ վախեցնող ու միաժամանակ գրավող:
> 
> Մարոյի խեղճ տղեն էլ աչքիս նույն կերպ թակարդը ընկավ :


Երբ օձ ու մողես են բանկաներում, հավատում ես, եհցն տղամարդկանց են զակատում, Բյուրին ինչ ասես չես ասում  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երբ օձ ու մողես են բանկաներում, հավատում ես, եհցն տղամարդկանց են զակատում, Բյուրին ինչ ասես չես ասում


Օձերն ու մողեսները կակռազ ըտեղ ավելորդ էին  :Beee: : Բյուրը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Օձերն ու մողեսները կակռազ ըտեղ ավելորդ էին : Բյուրը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:


Դուք էդ գործի շուրջ իմ հիշելով ,,բարեկամական,, դիալոգ ունեցաք  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դուք էդ գործի շուրջ իմ հիշելով ,,բարեկամական,, դիալոգ ունեցաք


Ձև չի: Ես Բյուրին շատ եմ սիրում  :Beee: :

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ձև չի: Ես Բյուրին շատ եմ սիրում :


 :Pardon: 
ես էլի մի բան խառնել եմ, ուրեմն  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*20-րդ տարբերակ. «Դառնահամ»*

Բա մարդ չբռնի ու սրա հեղինակին մի հատ լավ պաչպչի  :Smile: 
Ինչ հավես տրամադրություն կար մեջը: Կարդալուց համարյա երաժշտություն էր ականջիս տակ հնչում, սենց մեղմ ու օդային, էն Մատանիների Տիրակալը կինոյի էլֆերի երաժշտությունից:
Ես սրտից թույլ մարդ եմ, սենց բաներ սիրում եմ: Տխուր ավարտն էլ էր ընթացքին համահունչ ու բնական:
Մի քիչ սկանդինավյան դիցարանի պերեբոռ կար` նեղ հատվածում կուտակված, ռիթմից գցում էր, բայց ջանդամ, մեկ ա սիրուն էր ու փափուկ  :Smile: 

Ապրի հեղինակը:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*17. Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ*

Դինամիկա չկար, է: Գործողություն չկար: Սենց սիրուն-խոնավ-փոշոտ-լպրծուն-բայց սիրուն ստատիկ պատկեր էր, ու հա, երևի պարզ ա այլաբանությունը, բայց հեղինակ ջան, հեղինակ ջա՜ն, էդ ճահիճը էնքան էլ ճահիճ չի, է, ամեն ինչ էլ կա՝ տզրուկ էլ, արև էլ, դու արևոտ տեղերում մնա, օկ ա հաստատ: Պատմվածքը ոնց որ չսկսված՝ ավարտվի: Սկզբում setting-ը լավ տրվում ա, բայց հետո չի օգտագործվում, ամեն ինչ դրա վրա էլ մնում ա, առաջ չի գնում, կերպարներ չկան, զարգացում չկա, հաստատ կարճ ու կիսատ ա սա: Ճահիճը ֆոնն ա ընդամենը, էլի, բովանդակություն չի կարող լինել: Բայց դե հեղինակը կարողանում ա գրել՝ նկարագրել, նենց չի, որ Լավկրաֆտի ձուկ-մարդիկ են էդ քաղաքում, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ ընդհանրապես չես հավատում կարդացածիդ: Տրամաբականակ ու պատճառահետևանքային կապեր էի փնտրում կարդալիս, տենց էլ չգտա. կի՞նը ինչու ու որտեղից հայտնվեց, ասենք: Մի խոսքով՝ էս ինձ համար ճահճի, բորբոսի, անելանելիության, մածուցիկության ու էլի տենց բաների ահագին լավ ներկայացված պատկեր էր, բայց լիարժեք պատմվածք տենց էլ չդարձավ:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայկ, մի քիչ արագ գրի, կարող ա մրցույթը պրծնի, տենց էլ չհասցնես բոլորի մասին գրել։ Թե՞ դու հենց դիտմամբ էլ ձգձգում ես  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Բարև, գանձերս, ձեզ շատ էի կարոտել, էսօր էլ չհամբերեցի, մտա: Ո՞նց եք: Տեսնում եմ՝ խառը գործերի մեջ եք: Խառը, բայց հավեսին: 
Նայեցի, մտածեցի կարդամ, բայց էնքաաաաան շատ էին, որ հասկացա՝ չեմ կարողանա: 
Բայց որ թույլ տան միայն ըստ վերնագրերի քվեարկել, հավեսով կքվեարկեմ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013), Ուլուանա (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև, գանձերս, ձեզ շատ էի կարոտել, էսօր էլ չհամբերեցի, մտա: Ո՞նց եք: Տեսնում եմ՝ խառը գործերի մեջ եք: Խառը, բայց հավեսին: 
> Նայեցի, մտածեցի կարդամ, բայց էնքաաաաան շատ էին, որ հասկացա՝ չեմ կարողանա: 
> Բայց որ թույլ տան միայն ըստ վերնագրերի քվեարկել, հավեսով կքվեարկեմ:


Էս ու՞ր ես, ես էլ արդեն գրելու էի, թե Ինգրիդն ու՞ր ա կորել: Բա դու էլ կարդա, մասնակցի քննարկումներին:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Ingrid (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Էս ու՞ր ես, ես էլ արդեն գրելու էի, թե Ինգրիդն ու՞ր ա կորել: Բա դու էլ կարդա, մասնակցի քննարկումներին:


Բյուր, ես էլ գիտեմ, թե գիտես՝ ուր եմ կորել: Ախր ես մի մեեեեծ նպատակ եմ դրել, աղջիկներից մի քանիսն արդեն գիտեն, քեզ էլ առանձին կասեմ, այդ գործին եմ: Դրա համար էլ հնարավորինս ուժերս կենտրոնացրել եմ միայն ծրագրիս շուրջ: 
Հավեսով կկարդայի, իմ սիրած ժանրի գործեր պիտի որ լինեն, բայց գոնե հինգ հատ լինեին, կհասցնեի, բայց այսպես հաստատ չեմ հասցնի: :Think: 
Բայց ժող նոր մոտեցում կլիներ ուղղակի վերնագրերով քվեարկելը: Փլիիզ, ինձ թույլ տվեք այդ անել. միայն ինձ փորձի համար. ասենք, թե վերնագիրն ինչքանով կարող է գրավել ընթերցողին, ինչքանով է մոգական շունչ ներշնչում:  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես էլ գիտեմ, թե գիտես՝ ուր եմ կորել: Ախր ես մի մեեեեծ նպատակ եմ դրել, աղջիկներից մի քանիսն արդեն գիտեն, քեզ էլ առանձին կասեմ, այդ գործին եմ: Դրա համար էլ հնարավորինս ուժերս կենտրոնացրել եմ միայն ծրագրիս շուրջ: 
> Հավեսով կկարդայի, իմ սիրած ժանրի գործեր պիտի որ լինեն, բայց գոնե հինգ հատ լինեին, կհասցնեի, բայց այսպես հաստատ չեմ հասցնի:
> Բայց ժող նոր մոտեցում կլիներ ուղղակի վերնագրերով քվեարկելը: Փլիիզ, ինձ թույլ տվեք այդ անել. միայն ինձ փորձի համար. ասենք, թե վերնագիրն ինչքանով կարող է գրավել ընթերցողին, ինչքանով է մոգական շունչ ներշնչում:


Հա, աղոտ հիշեցի, ոնց որ թեթևակի ասել էիր: 
Իսկ դու իզուր էլ ասեցիր, որ չես կարդացել, սուսուփուս պիտի քվեարկեիր, ո՞նց են ուրիշներն անում  :LOL:  Բայց քանի որ ասել ես, աչքիս պիտի կաշառեմ քեզ  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (21.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Համենայն դեպս բազմակետով չգրելը հասունության կամ հերոսության նշան չի:
> Ես որտեղ զգում եմ, որ պետք ա դնում եմ, ոչ էլ մտածում եմ՝ ոնց կնայվի: Շատ պետքս ա


Հասունության ամենակարևորը նշանը գրածիդ վերջին նախադասությունն ա՝ «Շատ պետք ա»-ն: Դու ընդհանրապես կեցցես, իսկ էս պահին առավել:

----------

Մինա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Գալ, բան չունեմ ասելու, ամեն մարդ ինքն ա որոշում որտեղ ինչ դնի, բայց ընթերցողն էլ ինքն ա որոշում ինչ կարդա, ինչ չէ:


Բյուր, ծիծաղելի չափանիշ ա, երբ կարդում ես՝ նայելով՝ ինչքան բազմակետ կա, ինչքան վերջակետ, ինչքան մակդիր կամ շեղատառ: Մեկը կարողանում ա մակդիրները հմտորեն ու գեղեցիկ կիրառել, մյուսը դեռ պետք ա աճի կամ էլ տենց էլ չի աճի: Ախր դու էդքան կարդացած աղջիկ ես, ոնց կարաս տենց պրիմիտիվ դատես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ծիծաղելի չափանիշ ա, երբ կարդում ես՝ նայելով՝ ինչքան բազմակետ կա, ինչքան վերջակետ, ինչքան մակդիր կամ շեղատառ: Մեկը կարողանում ա մակդիրները հմտորեն ու գեղեցիկ կիրառել, մյուսը դեռ պետք ա աճի կամ էլ տենց էլ չի աճի: Ախր դու էդքան կարդացած աղջիկ ես, ոնց կարաս տենց պրիմիտիվ դատես:


Շին, եթե ստեղծագործության առաջին նախադասության ութ բառից չորսը մակդիր լինի, ես երկրորդը չեմ կարդա, սպանեք, չեմ կարդա: Չափը լավ բան ա: Եթե դա անց են կացնում, գործը վատն ա դառնում, անկախ նրանից: Դա արդեն խոսում ա վարպետության պակասի մասին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, եթե ստեղծագործության առաջին նախադասության ութ բառից չորսը մակդիր լինի, ես երկրորդը չեմ կարդա, սպանեք, չեմ կարդա: Չափը լավ բան ա: Եթե դա անց են կացնում, գործը վատն ա դառնում, անկախ նրանից: Դա արդեն խոսում ա վարպետության պակասի մասին:


Օքեյ:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Հա, աղոտ հիշեցի, ոնց որ թեթևակի ասել էիր: 
> Իսկ դու իզուր էլ ասեցիր, որ չես կարդացել, սուսուփուս պիտի քվեարկեիր, ո՞նց են ուրիշներն անում  Բայց քանի որ ասել ես, աչքիս պիտի կաշառեմ քեզ


Բյուր, դե, սկսիր կաշառել, քանիսի՞ց ենք սկսում: Հավես է:

----------


## Ingrid

> Բյուր, ես էլ գիտեմ, թե գիտես՝ ուր եմ կորել: Ախր ես մի մեեեեծ նպատակ եմ դրել, աղջիկներից մի քանիսն արդեն գիտեն, քեզ էլ առանձին կասեմ, այդ գործին եմ: Դրա համար էլ հնարավորինս ուժերս կենտրոնացրել եմ միայն ծրագրիս շուրջ: 
> Հավեսով կկարդայի, իմ սիրած ժանրի գործեր պիտի որ լինեն, բայց գոնե հինգ հատ լինեին, կհասցնեի, բայց այսպես հաստատ չեմ հասցնի:
> Բայց ժող նոր մոտեցում կլիներ ուղղակի վերնագրերով քվեարկելը: Փլիիզ, ինձ թույլ տվեք այդ անել. միայն ինձ փորձի համար. ասենք, թե վերնագիրն ինչքանով կարող է գրավել ընթերցողին, ինչքանով է մոգական շունչ ներշնչում:


Դավիթ, թույլ կտա՞ս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ծիծաղելի չափանիշ ա, երբ կարդում ես՝ նայելով՝ ինչքան բազմակետ կա, ինչքան վերջակետ, ինչքան մակդիր կամ շեղատառ: Մեկը կարողանում ա մակդիրները հմտորեն ու գեղեցիկ կիրառել, մյուսը դեռ պետք ա աճի կամ էլ տենց էլ չի աճի: Ախր դու էդքան կարդացած աղջիկ ես, ոնց կարաս տենց պրիմիտիվ դատես:





> Բյուր, դե, սկսիր կաշառել, քանիսի՞ց ենք սկսում: Հավես է:


մի բանկա շոկոլադ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ingrid

> մի բանկա շոկոլադ


Լավ, մի բանկա մեկ, մի բանկա երկու, մի բանկա...
Սպասում եմ մյուս թեկնածուներին:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Է՜, չէ, վերնագրերը խաբուսիկ են։ Ամենալավ գործերի վերնագրերը մեծ մասամբ մոգական շունչ չեն հաղորդում։

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Է՜, չէ, վերնագրերը խաբուսիկ են։ Ամենալավ գործերի վերնագրերը մեծ մասամբ մոգական շունչ չեն հաղորդում։


սպասի, թող կաշառեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Է՜, չէ, վերնագրերը խաբուսիկ են։ Ամենալավ գործերի վերնագրերը մեծ մասամբ մոգական շունչ չեն հաղորդում։


Լավ, ես կքվեարեկմ, դուք հետո իմ տված միավորները հանեք, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե ուղղակի ըստ վերնագրերի ոնց կդատեմ:
Տեսե՛ք, երբ գնում են գիրք գնելու ու որոշել են գնել ոչ թե մեկի ասածով, այլ իրենց ընտրությամբ, սկզբում կարդում են վերնագիրը, մի քնաի խոսք գրքի մասին ու երևի մի փոքր էլ թերթում և գնում:
Քանի որ ես այդքան հնարավորությւոններ չունեմ, ապա ես միայն ըստ վերնագրերի կքեարկեմ, որը ցույց կտա, թե ինչքանով է հեղինակը գրավիչ վերնագիր ընտրել իր գործի համար. ասեմ, որ կարդում էի վերնագրերը, միայն մի քնաիսը մտածել տվեցին, որ կուզեի կարդալ նաև այդ վերնագրի ներքո եղածը:
Հա, գուցե հետո կարդալով հիասթափվեի, բայց դե գրավող , խոսուն վերնագիր ընտրելը շատ մեծ վարպետություն է:

----------


## Ingrid

Կարող եք իմ տված միավորները հանել, որովեհտև ուղղակի վերնագրերին եմ քվեարկել, բայց ահա թե որ վերնագրերն ինձ գրավեցին.
1.«Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»
2.«Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»
3.«Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»
4.«Թերզը»
5.«Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը»

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Լավ, ես կքվեարեկմ, դուք հետո իմ տված միավորները հանեք, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե ուղղակի ըստ վերնագրերի ոնց կդատեմ:
> Տեսե՛ք, երբ գնում են գիրք գնելու ու որոշել են գնել ոչ թե մեկի ասածով, այլ իրենց ընտրությամբ, սկզբում կարդում են վերնագիրը, մի քնաի խոսք գրքի մասին ու երևի մի փոքր էլ թերթում և գնում:
> Քանի որ ես այդքան հնարավորությւոններ չունեմ, ապա ես միայն ըստ վերնագրերի կքեարկեմ, որը ցույց կտա, թե ինչքանով է հեղինակը գրավիչ վերնագիր ընտրել իր գործի համար. ասեմ, որ կարդում էի վերնագրերը, միայն մի քնաիսը մտածել տվեցին, որ կուզեի կարդալ նաև այդ վերնագրի ներքո եղածը:
> Հա, գուցե հետո կարդալով հիասթափվեի, բայց դե գրավող , խոսուն վերնագիր ընտրելը շատ մեծ վարպետություն է:



Դե եթե միայն վերնագրով, ապա «Օպեռացիա ըի ի դրուգիե պրիկլյուչենիա Շուրիկա» ամենա գրավիչն ա:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Հայկօ (21.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարող եք իմ տված միավորները հանել, որովեհտև ուղղակի վերնագրերին եմ քվեարկել, բայց ահա թե որ վերնագրերն ինձ գրավեցին.
> 1.«Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»
> 2.«Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»
> 3.«Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»
> 4.«Թերզը»
> 5.«Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը»


Ապրես  :Jpit:  կաշառքդ կստանաս ուրեմն  :LOL:

----------


## Ingrid

> Ապրես  կաշառքդ կստանաս ուրեմն


Լո՞ւրջ:  :Shok:  Բյուր, հիմա անծանոթ մարդիկ կմտածեն, թե ակումբում ահա ինչպես են մրցությներ անցկացնում, կաշառում են, իրար հետ  պայմանավորվում, առանց կարդալ քվեարկում:  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ ա գոնե, որ մրցակցության ընդհանուր ընթացքի վրա ազդեցություն չունեցավ յա բախտի քվեարկությունդ  :LOL: ։

----------

Ingrid (21.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Բյուր, գնացիր էլի ֆեյսից: Այվին, դու, հետո՞: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, գնացիր էլի ֆեյսից: Այվին, դու, հետո՞:


Դավ, դե տեսնում ես՝ մրցույթներդ լավ չեն ազդում մեզ վրա  :Jpit: 
չաթվելու ուրիշ ձևեր էլ կան  :Jpit:  skype, gtalk  :Jpit:

----------

Դավիթ (21.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, ուրեմն սկայպդ ՓՄ արա  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ո՜նց թե վերնագրերով քվեարկել, ես բողոքո՜ւմ եմ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (22.04.2013), Մինա (21.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՜նց թե վերնագրերով քվեարկել, ես բողոքո՜ւմ եմ


սուս մնա  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (21.04.2013), Վոլտերա (21.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> սուս մնա


Սա աղաղակող անարդարություն ա: Ոնց որ ամուսնանաս մեկի հետ մենակ էն պատճառով, որ անունը Գեղամ ա, հա ինչ անենք, որ ինքը իննսունութ տարեկան անդամալույծ դիաբետիկ կին ա  :Beee: :

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (22.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Մինա (22.04.2013), Ուլուանա (22.04.2013), Տրիբուն (22.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա աղաղակող անարդարություն ա: Ոնց որ ամուսնանաս մեկի հետ մենակ էն պատճառով, որ անունը Գեղամ ա, հա ինչ անենք, որ ինքը իննսունութ տարեկան անդամալույծ դիաբետիկ կին ա :


Նախանձներ  :Beee:  մեկ ա ձեր գործերը հետ չեն ընկնում, թողեք թող մի քիչ ուրախանա նվաստս  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (22.04.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

«Կճեպները» կարդալու պահից ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե Դիեգոյին որտեղի՞ց հորեղբայրներ, եթե Ալվարեսների կանայք մեռնում էին առաջին զավակին լույս աշխարհ բերելիս։ Թե՞ որոշ Ալվարեսներ կարողանում էին իրենց տոհմի անեծքից անտեղյակ մի քանի կին գտնել  :Think: 




> ու նաև դարձավ վերջինն իր տոհմից, քանի որ երկու հորեղբայրներից մեկը զոհվել էր պատերազմում, իսկ մյուսին սպանել էին պանդոկում, ինչ-որ անիմաստ վեճի պատճառով:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Rhayader (28.09.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Մինա (22.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> «Կճեպները» կարդալու պահից ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե Դիեգոյին որտեղի՞ց հորեղբայրներ, եթե Ալվարեսների կանայք մեռնում էին առաջին զավակին լույս աշխարհ բերելիս։ Թե՞ որոշ Ալվարեսներ կարողանում էին իրենց տոհմի անեծքից անտեղյակ մի քանի կին գտնել


Ըհըն, նույն հորից, տարբեր մայրերից են:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> «Կճեպները» կարդալու պահից ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե Դիեգոյին որտեղի՞ց հորեղբայրներ, եթե Ալվարեսների կանայք մեռնում էին առաջին զավակին լույս աշխարհ բերելիս։ Թե՞ որոշ Ալվարեսներ կարողանում էին իրենց տոհմի անեծքից անտեղյակ մի քանի կին գտնել


կամ էլ երկվորյակ եղբայրներ են եղել.  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> կամ էլ երկվորյակ եղբայրներ են եղել.


Չէ, ես ծանոթ էի իրանց հետ: Նույն հորից, տարբեր մայրերից էին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (22.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ, ես ծանոթ էի իրանց հետ: Նույն հորից, տարբեր մայրերից էին:


Դու Ալվարես էլ կլինես  :Jpit: ։

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## kivera

«Պարիր ինձ համարն» ու «Կճեպները» շատ լավն էին, մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի, շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Պարիր ինձ համարն» ու «Կճեպները» շատ լավն էին, մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի, շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին:


բա մյուս քսան գործե՞րը  :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

> բա մյուս քսան գործե՞րը


Զատո մյուս քսանի վերնագրերն են ուբեր-մոգական  :Tongue: :

----------

Մինա (22.04.2013)

----------


## kivera

> բա մյուս քսան գործե՞րը


Բյուր ջան, բոլոր գործերն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր են, ընդհանրապես մրցույթն իսկապես նոր մակարդակի ա հասել ու բոլոր գործերը հիմնականում «Գրեթերթի» «Պուճուրին» չեն զիջում, ավելին, իմ կարծիքով Դավիթը մեծ միսսիա է կատարում գրական աշխարհում  :Smile:  էս անգամ քվեարկեցի առանց մեկնաբանությունները կարդալու, ու կարծում եմ ամենաճիշտ ձևն էր իմ պարագայում  :Smile:  բացթողում էի արել նախորդ կոմմենտում. Շնորհակալություն բոլոր հեղինակներին  :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (22.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Rhayader (28.09.2013), Դավիթ (22.04.2013), Հայկօ (22.04.2013), Տրիբուն (22.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Կիվերա ջան, միսսիա չկա: Ասում, խոսում, ուրախանում ենք ու կողքից էլ ահագին հպարտ եմ, որ մրցույթին մասնակցող լավագույն հեղինակների ստեղծագործությունները, ոչ մի բանով չեն զիջում այսպես ասած կայացած գրողների գործերին և մի բան էլ ավել:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), kivera (22.04.2013), Sambitbaba (23.04.2013), Տրիբուն (22.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Հա, ի դեպ՝ հիշելով «Մանրապատումներ»ում արված մի գրառում, հիշեցի, որ այս մրցույթին Գալաթայի ոչ ակումբցի ընկերուհիներից մեկն էլ էր ուզում մասնակցել :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*19–րդ տարբերակ. «Նախագահը»*

Էս գործը երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո նենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց մոտս, որ հեղինակը Պուճուր Մարդու Գրիգն ա...
Երևի թե սխալվում եմ բայց:

Արդիական գործ էր իհարկե ու լավ հիշացրեց, որ մեր երկրի տխուր իրականությունից ավելի լավ մոգական ռեալիզմ չկա:
Առաջին տիկնոջ նկարագրություններն էին լավը, լրիվ մեր Ռիտիկն էր:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Տրիբունը էս անգամ չի մասնակցե՞լ  :Sad: :

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տրիբունը էս անգամ չի մասնակցե՞լ :


Մասնակցել ա, "Պարիր ինձ համար"-ը իրանն ա:

----------

Alphaone (22.04.2013), Տրիբուն (22.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *17. Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ*
> 
> Դինամիկա չկար, է: Գործողություն չկար: Սենց սիրուն-խոնավ-փոշոտ-լպրծուն-բայց սիրուն ստատիկ պատկեր էր, ու հա, երևի պարզ ա այլաբանությունը, բայց հեղինակ ջան, հեղինակ ջա՜ն, էդ ճահիճը էնքան էլ ճահիճ չի, է, ամեն ինչ էլ կա՝ տզրուկ էլ, արև էլ, դու արևոտ տեղերում մնա, օկ ա հաստատ: Պատմվածքը ոնց որ չսկսված՝ ավարտվի: Սկզբում setting-ը լավ տրվում ա, բայց հետո չի օգտագործվում, ամեն ինչ դրա վրա էլ մնում ա, առաջ չի գնում, կերպարներ չկան, զարգացում չկա, հաստատ կարճ ու կիսատ ա սա: Ճահիճը ֆոնն ա ընդամենը, էլի, բովանդակություն չի կարող լինել: Բայց դե հեղինակը կարողանում ա գրել՝ նկարագրել, նենց չի, որ Լավկրաֆտի ձուկ-մարդիկ են էդ քաղաքում, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ ընդհանրապես չես հավատում կարդացածիդ: Տրամաբականակ ու պատճառահետևանքային կապեր էի փնտրում կարդալիս, տենց էլ չգտա. կի՞նը ինչու ու որտեղից հայտնվեց, ասենք: Մի խոսքով՝ էս ինձ համար ճահճի, բորբոսի, անելանելիության, մածուցիկության ու էլի տենց բաների ահագին լավ ներկայացված պատկեր էր, բայց լիարժեք պատմվածք տենց էլ չդարձավ:


Հայկ, էս դու տենց էլ լռվեցիր–մնացի՞ր էս ճահճի մեջ...  :Sad:  Ու էլ հաջորդների մասին չե՞ս գրելու։

----------


## Alphaone

> Հայկ, էս դու տենց էլ լռվեցիր–մնացի՞ր էս ճահճի մեջ...  Ու էլ հաջորդների մասին չե՞ս գրելու։


Լպրծուն, զզվելի ճահիճ է, Ուլուանա ջան, ով հասնում ա դրան, լռվում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Enipra*–ն էլ քվեարկեց  :Smile: ։ Այ Արփինե ջան, մեկ–մեկ էլ գրի, էլի, կարոտել ենք գրառումներիդ։ Ամեն անգամ սուսիկ–փուսիկ գալիս, մենակ ակումբային պարտականություններդ կատարում, գնում ես  :Jpit: ։ Տենց ո՞նց կլինի բա։

----------

Alphaone (22.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Դավիթ (22.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ասում եմ էս քվեարկությունների մեջ երեւար թե ով ե՞րբ ա քվեարկել, :Rolleyes:  գնայի Կճեպների օգտին հենց նոր քվեարկածներին մի քանի քաղցր խոսք ասեի :Jpit:  :Nyam:

----------


## Smokie

Համ էլ ասում եմ ի՜նչ կայֆ կլինի, որ նախորդ մրցույթի «Լիզայի ձայներ»ի պես Կճեպները վերջին պահերին մի մեծ վերելք ապրի :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասում եմ էս քվեարկությունների մեջ երեւար թե ով ե՞րբ ա քվեարկել, գնայի Կճեպների օգտին հենց նոր քվեարկածներին մի քանի քաղցր խոսք ասեի


Ես նոր եմ քվեարկել, ասա…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես նոր եմ քվեարկել, ասա…


Դու «Կճեպների» օգտին չես քվեարկել, բոլորի օգտին ես քվեարկել, այսինքն՝ ոչ մեկի  :Wink: ։

----------

Alphaone (22.04.2013), Smokie (22.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Դու «Կճեպների» օգտին չես քվեարկել, բոլորի օգտին ես քվեարկել, այսինքն՝ ոչ մեկի ։


Վայ.. ճիշտ ա :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վայ, էս ինչ էր, ակումբը չէր բացվում  :Jpit:  մի հատ մե՜ծ շնորհակալություն Ուլուանային մրցույթի լայվ ափդեյթն ապահովելու համար  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

Հայեր, ես մուտանտ եմ, իմ մոտ բացում էր  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հայեր, ես մուտանտ եմ, իմ մոտ բացում էր


Մեծ մասի մոտ բացվում էր, բայց տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ, ընդ որում՝ տարբեր երկրներից, չէր բացվում։ Ամուսինս էլ գործի տեղից փորձում էր մտնել, չէր բացվում, չնայած նույն քաղաքում ենք։ Մի խոսքով՝ ինչ–որ տարօրինակ խնդիր ա էս անգամ... Բայց եկեք թեմայից չշեղվենք։ Մնացած քննարկումները, եթե լինեն, «Թեմայից դուրս»–ում  :Wink: ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էրեխեք, հիշում ե՞ք, էն Աշխարհի Սկիզբ Հավաքածուի ժամանակ Արուսյակ անունով մեկը հայտնվեց, կայֆ վերլուծություններ էր անում:
Մի տեսակ կարոտեցի իրան:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Տրիբուն (22.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Թող կճեպները հաղթի: Ինչքան էլ սրտովս չէր էդ թխած-ազդված պահերը, համենայն դեպս  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էրեխեք, հիշում ե՞ք, էն Աշխարհի Սկիզբ Հավաքածուի ժամանակ Արուսյակ անունով մեկը հայտնվեց, կայֆ վերլուծություններ էր անում:
> Մի տեսակ կարոտեցի իրան:


Մուրադի կնիկ Արուսյակ Վարդանյանը՞…

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մուրադի կնիկ Արուսյակ Վարդանյանը՞…


Էս ինչ ա մտքովդ անցել բոլորին ձայն տալ? :Shok:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մուրադի կնիկ Արուսյակ Վարդանյանը՞…


Հա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու «Կճեպների» օգտին չես քվեարկել, բոլորի օգտին ես քվեարկել, այսինքն՝ ոչ մեկի ։


ինչի՞… ես բոլորին էլ ձայն եմ տվել որտև բոլորին էլ սիրում եմ… չես կարո՞ղ բոլորին սիրել… չես կարո՞ղ բոլորին էլ լավություն անել… անպայման մեկին պտի վատություն անե՞ս…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, գոնե կարդացել ե՞ս, մի երկու բառ ասա, որ մեզ էդքան սիրում ես  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (22.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> ինչի՞… ես բոլորին էլ ձայն եմ տվել որտև բոլորին էլ սիրում եմ… չես կարո՞ղ բոլորին սիրել… չես կարո՞ղ բոլորին էլ լավություն անել… անպայման մեկին պտի վատություն անե՞ս…


Ով ա խոսում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (22.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ինչ ա մտքովդ անցել բոլորին ձայն տալ?


վերջը որոշեցի քվեարկել…

----------


## Վոլտերա

> վերջը որոշեցի քվեարկել…


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, գոնե կարդացել ե՞ս, մի երկու բառ ասա, որ մեզ էդքան սիրում ես


բոլոր վորնագրերը կարդացել եմ ու բոլորիդ ել շատ-շատ սիրում եմ…

----------

Մարկուս (11.05.2013), Վոլտերա (22.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ով ա խոսում


տենց չի՞… սուտ ե՞մ ասում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> տենց չի՞… սուտ ե՞մ ասում…


հա, պոչով սուտ ա

----------


## Վոլտերա

> տենց չի՞… սուտ ե՞մ ասում…


 :Angry2:  հաաա

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չհասկացա, էդ ինձ ստախոս ե՞ք անվանում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չհասկացա, էդ ինձ ստախոս ե՞ք անվանում…


հա.

----------

Alphaone (22.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չու՛կ, արի, ինձ վիրավորում են, զրպարտում են… հիմա որ պատասխանեմ, կասեք վիրավորում ա, չէ՞… ու՞ր են ադմինները, ու՞ր ա արդարությունը… ու՞ր ա ճշմարտությունը…

----------


## Alphaone

> Չու՛կ, արի, ինձ վիրավորում են, զրպարտում են… հիմա որ պատասխանեմ, կասեք վիրավորում ա, չէ՞… ու՞ր են ադմինները, ու՞ր ա արդարությունը… ու՞ր ա ճշմարտությունը…


Հենց հերթը հասնում ա քեզ, ադմինները կորում են ու լավ են անում :bee  :Lol2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Փաստորեն Տրիբուն հա՞…  :Xeloq:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հենց հերթը հասնում ա քեզ, ադմինները կորում են ու լավ են անում :bee


ես գիտեմ ինչի ա տենց…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ես գիտեմ ինչի ա տենց…


Որտև քեզ ոչ մեկ չի սիրում:

----------


## Դավիթ

Պայքարը թեժացավ: :Smile:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Պայքարը թեժացավ:


Մոտ մի ժամից ավարտվում է, չէ՞:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պայքարը թեժացավ:


: :

----------


## ivy

«Կճեպները» դեռ մի ձայնով հետ ա (-1 հեղինակի տված ձայնը), բայց դեռ ժամանակ կա, կարող ա և հաղթի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Կճեպները» դեռ մի ձայնով հետ ա (-1 հեղինակի տված ձայնը), բայց դեռ ժամանակ կա, կարող ա և հաղթի


այ էս պահերին ա, որ փոշմանում եմ շուտ քվեարկած լինելու համար  :Jpit:  բա մի հատ չսպասե՞ս, տեսնես ուր ա գնում ամեն ինչ ու ձեռքի մի հարվածով պատմություն կերտես

----------


## Mephistopheles

> «Կճեպները» դեռ մի ձայնով հետ ա (-1 հեղինակի տված ձայնը), բայց դեռ ժամանակ կա, կարող ա և հաղթի


հեղինակն ինքն իրան ձայն ա տվե՞լ…

----------


## ivy

> հեղինակն ինքն իրան ձայն ա տվե՞լ…


Էդ մտնում ա խաղի կանոնների մեջ, կարելի ա ձայն տալ, հետո վերջում հանվում ա:
Դու մի խառնվի իրար, Մեֆ ջան  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ մտնում ա խաղի կանոնների մեջ, կարելի ա ձայն տալ, հետո վերջում հանվում ա:
> Դու մի խառնվի իրար, Մեֆ ջան


խի չխառնվեմ, կարող ա՞ փակ թեմա ա… ցուցանակն աչքիցս վրիպել ա՞ որ Մեֆը չի կարա խառնվի… իրար…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> այ էս պահերին ա, որ փոշմանում եմ շուտ քվեարկած լինելու համար  բա մի հատ չսպասե՞ս, տեսնես ուր ա գնում ամեն ինչ ու ձեռքի մի հարվածով պատմություն կերտես


Հա, ամեն անգամ հենց վերջին պահերը մոտենում են, էդ եք ասում, բայց, մեկ ա, հաջորդ մրցույթին էլի շուտ քվեարկում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ivy

> խի չխառնվեմ, կարող ա՞ փակ թեմա ա… ցուցանակն աչքիցս վրիպել ա՞ որ Մեֆը չի կարա խառնվի… իրար…


Մի կռվի  :Jpit: 
Ասածս էն ա, որ ամեն ինչ օրենքի սահմաններում ա, ընտրախախտումներ չեն եղել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ամեն անգամ հենց վերջին պահերը մոտենում են, էդ եք ասում, բայց, մեկ ա, հաջորդ մրցույթին էլի շուտ քվեարկում ։


էս անգամ տենց էլ անում էի էլի: դրա համար իմ հավեսին օրը չորս-հինգ գործ կարդալով գնում էի: էն ա, որ պահի տակ ջղայնացա, քվեարկեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի կռվի 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ ամեն ինչ օրենքի սահմաններում ա, ընտրախախտումներ չեն եղել


բա հիմա իմ տարբերակներից որ միմի ձայն հանեն, ես հետ կմանամ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա հիմա իմ տարբերակներից որ միմի ձայն հանեն, ես հետ կմանամ…


դու չես մասնակցել, էլ մի երկարացրու

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դու չես մասնակցել, էլ մի երկարացրու


մասնակցել եմ… 3 տարներակ ունեմ… դու՞ որտեղից գիտես որ չեմ մասնակցել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մասնակցել եմ… 3 տարներակ ունեմ… դու՞ որտեղից գիտես որ չեմ մասնակցել…


որովհետև մենակ երկու տարբերակ կա, որ չգիտեմ ով ա, էն էլ դու չես, դու դժվար էդքան լավ գրեիր

հետո էլ կասի՝ իրան ստախոս են ասում  :Angry2:  էն ա, պոչով սուտը դեմներս ա դնում

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> որովհետև մենակ երկու տարբերակ կա, որ չգիտեմ ով ա, էն էլ դու չես, դու դժվար էդքան լավ գրեիր
> 
> հետո էլ կասի՝ իրան ստախոս են ասում  էն ա, պոչով սուտը դեմներս ա դնում


որտեղի՞ց գիտես… էսի փակ մրցույթ չի՞…

----------


## Alphaone

Պատկերացնում եմ քանի հոգի կաթված կստանա, եթե պարզվի Պարիրը Մեֆն ա գրել  :Lol2:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պատկերացնում եմ քանի հոգի կաթված կստանա, եթե պարզվի Պարիրը Մեֆն ա գրել


Ալֆա ջան, գրել եմ… ասում եմ, չեք հավատում…

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> որտեղի՞ց գիտես… էսի փակ մրցույթ չի՞…


բիթի եմ




> Պատկերացնում եմ քանի հոգի կաթված կստանա, եթե պարզվի Պարիրը Մեֆն ա գրել


չէ, Ալֆա ջան, հանգիստ, նա մրցույթի մասնակցողը չի  :Jpit:  նրա սիրտը չի դիմանա քննադատությունների

Պարիրը Հայկօն ա: 99.99999999%

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, հիմա ինչի ես զոռով բզում, հետո էլ պիտի ասենք՝ Մեֆը կպավ Բյուրին  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բիթի եմ


բիթին իմանալ չի… իմանալը փաստացի ա լինում… հիմա ո՞վ ա ստախոսը… կամ էլ անլեգալ մտել ես ֆայլերը նայել ես… կամ էլ Դավը քեզ գաղտնի ասել ա… 

եթե բիթի ես, ասա "կռահում եմ"

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հիմա ինչի ես զոռով բզում, հետո էլ պիտի ասենք՝ Մեֆը կպավ Բյուրին


Ռիփ, մուռ եմ հանում  :Tongue: 




> բիթին իմանալ չի… իմանալը փաստացի ա լինում… հիմա ո՞վ ա ստախոսը… կամ էլ անլեգալ մտել ես ֆայլերը նայել ես… կամ էլ Դավը քեզ գաղտնի ասել ա… 
> 
> եթե բիթի ես, ասա "կռահում եմ"


Թե Դավիթն ասող լիներ, սաղ կասեր: Ասում եմ՝ մի երկու գործ մութ ա մինչև հիմա: Էդքան խելք ունենայիր, հետևեիր մրցույթի ընթացքին, դու էլ կջոկեիր:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռիփ, մուռ եմ հանում 
> 
> 
> Թե Դավիթն ասող լիներ, սաղ կասեր: Ասում եմ՝ մի երկու գործ մութ ա մինչև հիմա: Էդքան խելք ունենայիր, հետևեիր մրցույթի ընթացքին, դու էլ կջոկեիր:


: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռիփ, մուռ եմ հանում 
> 
> 
> Թե Դավիթն ասող լիներ, սաղ կասեր: Ասում եմ՝ մի երկու գործ մութ ա մինչև հիմա: *Էդքան խելք ունենայիր, հետևեիր մրցույթի ընթացքին, դու էլ կջոկեիր*:


այսինքն չգիտես, կռահում ես… դե տենց ասա… էդքան խելոք ես բառերը ճիշտ ասա…

ով որ չի հետևում մրցույթին ու չի ջոկում, ուրեմն անխելք ա՞…

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Պարիրը Հայկօն ա: 99.99999999%


Կամ էլ Անան ։Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այսինքն չգիտես, կռահում ես… դե տենց ասա… էդքան խելոք ես բառերը ճիշտ ասա…


չէ, գիտեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, գիտեմ


դե որ չգիտես, առանց իմանալու մի խոսա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կամ էլ Անան ։Ճ


յա, Լի՞լ, գալիս սուսուփուս քվեարկում, գնում ես  :Jpit: 
չէ, Հայկօն ա: եթե Անան լինի, շատ խոխմ կլինի: կստացվի, որ փաստորեն երկու հոգի ա առաջատարը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

matlev-ն ա ստեղ: չասե՞նք քվեարկի  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> matlev-ն ա ստեղ: չասե՞նք քվեարկի


Մատլևը մինչև հեղինակներին չիմանա, կենսագրություններով ու կոշիկի համարով, չի քվեարկի:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մատլևը մինչև հեղինակներին չիմանա, կենսագրություններով ու կոշիկի համարով, չի քվեարկի:


շուտ իմանայի, արագ-արագ ումը գիտեի, կգրեի  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Վերջացավ  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> յա, Լի՞լ, գալիս սուսուփուս քվեարկում, գնում ես 
> չէ, Հայկօն ա: եթե Անան լինի, շատ խոխմ կլինի: կստացվի, որ փաստորեն երկու հոգի ա առաջատարը


Դե հա, հոգիս դուրս եկավ, գրելու հավես չմնաց։
Բյուր, Անան մի գործ ուներ, մի քանի պատկեր էդ գրածը հիշեցրին հենց առաջին կարդալուց։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հա, հոգիս դուրս եկավ, գրելու հավես չմնաց։
> Բյուր, Անան մի գործ ուներ, մի քանի պատկեր էդ գրածը հիշեցրին հենց առաջին կարդալուց։


կարո՞ղ ա էրկուսով են գրել  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե հա, հոգիս դուրս եկավ, գրելու հավես չմնաց։
> Բյուր, Անան մի գործ ուներ, մի քանի պատկեր էդ գրածը հիշեցրին հենց առաջին կարդալուց։


Այդպես մանրամսն ու տիպիկ չէր: Հատկապես տղամարդկանց վարքի պահը:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջացավ


կարա՞մ արդեն գործս բլոգումս դնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (23.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

1–ին տարբերակ. «Հրացան»-Մերրի Մկրտչյան
2–րդ տարբերակ. «Չկորցնել»-ivy
3–րդ տարբերակ. «Կճեպները»-Impression
4–րդ տարբերակ. «Տամիբեի կրակե պարիսպը»-Lusntag Lusine
5–րդ տարբերակ. «Ածելիավոր»-Mari Voltera Meliqyan
6–րդ տարբերակ. «Վառվող երազանքի փայլը»-Enna Adoly
7–րդ տարբերակ. «Պարտություն»-Այբ
8–րդ տարբերակ. «Ականջավոր լուսին»-Գարեգին Վարդանյան
9–րդ տարբերակ. «Գծեր Շեղողը»-Վահե Ղուկասյան
10–րդ տարբերակ. «Շարունակություն»-Hasmik Artyomovna 
11–րդ տարբերակ. «Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»-Նարինե Կռոյան
12–րդ տարբերակ. «Անորոշություն»-Այբ
13–րդ տարբերակ. «Ալիսը տղամարդկանց աշխարհում»-Strange Litle Girl
14–րդ տարբերակ. «Դևական»-Sambitbaba
15–րդ տարբերակ. «Թերզը»-Գալաթեա
16–րդ տարբերակ. «Այրվող ծղոտների տունը»-Lis Beth	
17–րդ տարբերակ. «Քաղաքը ճահճի մեջ»-Ալֆա
18–րդ տարբերակ. «Խորհուրդ»-Lis Beth	
19–րդ տարբերակ. «Նախագահը»-Համբարձում Համբարձումյան
20-րդ տարբերակ. «Դառնահամ»-Valkyrja Rue 
21-րդ տարբերակ. «Պարիր ինձ համար»-Հայկօ
22-րդ տարբերակ. «Գունատ Ձիու Ստվերը»-Rhayader


Շնորհավորում եմ Հայկօին և Իմպռեշիոնին: Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում նաև բոլոր հեղինակներին, որոնք մեծ մասամբ ներկայացրել էին  մրցունակ և լավ պատմվածքներ:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (23.04.2013), kivera (23.04.2013), Mephistopheles (23.04.2013), Quyr Qery (23.04.2013), Արևանուռ (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մարկիզ (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013), Տրիբուն (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> կարա՞մ արդեն գործս բլոգումս դնեմ


 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## impression

ժողովուրդ ջան, ես ինքնաբացահայտվել եմ, օյին չի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շնորհավոր Հայկ ու Լիլ ջան, ապրեք  :Smile: 

Աաաաա, Այբը երկու գործ ուներ  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 21-րդ տարբերակ. «Պարիր ինձ համար»-Հայկօ


Ու ով էր առաջինը գուշակե՞լ…  :Jpit: )

Լավ մրցույթ էր: Շնորհավոր, Հայկ ջան: Ու շնորհակալութուն հանճարեղ գործիդ համար :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Տրիբուն (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Հայկ, Լիլ, շնորհավո՜ր, ապրեն բոլոր մասնակիցները  :Yahoo:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Quyr Qery (23.04.2013), Sambitbaba (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Շնորհավոր Հայկ ու Լիլ ջան, ապրեք 
> Աաաաա, Այբը երկու գործ ուներ


Լիզբեթն էլ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ու ով էր առաջինը գուշակե՞լ… )


Հա, դու հավատա, որ դու  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լիզբեթն էլ


Չէ, ուղղակի Այբին էդ էրկուսից մեկն էի կասկածում  :Jpit: 

Ժող, էս Հասմիկ չգիտեմինչովնան Քույր Քերին չի՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բյուր, էլի չհաղթեցի՞ր…

----------


## ivy

> Լիզբեթն էլ


Ու երկու հատ իրարից էդքան տարբերվող:
«Խորհուրդը» Լիզբեթն ա գրել...

----------


## ivy

Սա վերջը մեր Ռուբին ա՞.




> 20-րդ տարբերակ. «Դառնահամ»-Valkyrja Rue

----------

Դավիթ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շնորհավոր, Հայկ, Լիլ, Այվ  :Smile: 
Ապրեք:

----------

ivy (23.04.2013), Quyr Qery (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ու երկու հատ իրարից էդքան տարբերվող:
> «Խորհուրդը» Լիզբեթն ա գրել...


Դե Լիզբեթը դեմք ա:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Տրիբուն (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Սա վերջը մեր Ռուբին ա՞.


Ըհըն:  :Blush: 
Վախենում էի, որ վառելու կուղարկեք, դրա համար էլ...
Ճիշտ ա, ուզում էի, որ «Կճեպները» հաղթեն, բայց պարիրն էլ էր լավը: Ապրեք:  :Love:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հա, դու հավատա, որ դու


Ամեն դեպքում ես հենց դա կարդացել եմ, այդ պահին էլ գրեթե համոզված եմ եղել, որ ակումբի տղերքից մեկն ա գրել: Դրա մասին էլ եմ գրել հենց առաջին օրը: Իսկ անունը գրել եմ քիչ ուշ, բայց էլի առաջինը: :Jpit: )

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ըհըն: 
> Վախենում էի, որ վառելու կուղարկեք, դրա համար էլ...
> Ճիշտ ա, ուզում էի, որ «Կճեպները» հաղթեն, բայց պարիրն էլ էր լավը: Ապրեք:


Մռու՜թ  :Love: 
Քեզ հատուկ պաչիկ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ruby Rue (23.04.2013)

----------


## matlev

> Մատլևը մինչև հեղինակներին չիմանա, կենսագրություններով ու կոշիկի համարով, չի քվեարկի:


Ասեցի հասցնեմ գոնե 3-ն ու 21-ը կարդամ նոր քվեարկեմ։ Լավ ա մի քանի րոպե ուշացա։ ։))

----------

Գալաթեա (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ըհըն: 
> Վախենում էի, որ վառելու կուղարկեք, դրա համար էլ...
> Ճիշտ ա, ուզում էի, որ «Կճեպները» հաղթեն, բայց պարիրն էլ էր լավը: Ապրեք:


Այ դեմք, էդ ինչ էիր գրել  :Love: 
Ու նա 17 տարեկան ա, գժվելու բան...

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Quyr Qery (23.04.2013), Ruby Rue (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Գալաթեա (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էլի չհաղթեցի՞ր…


Մեֆ, անկեղծ ասած, զարմացա, որ էդքան շատ ձայն ստացա, որովհետև էդ թեման ո՛չ տղամարդկանց պաշտող կանանց էր դուր գալու, ո՛չ էլ հենց տղամարդկանց  :Jpit:  բայց արի ու տես, որ անգամ դու ձայն տվեցիր  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, էս Հասմիկ չգիտեմինչովնան Քույր Քերին չի՞


Հա երևի: Գալն էլ իր վրա էր կակածում, ինքը կլինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըհըն: 
> Վախենում էի, որ վառելու կուղարկեք, դրա համար էլ...
> Ճիշտ ա, ուզում էի, որ «Կճեպները» հաղթեն, բայց պարիրն էլ էր լավը: Ապրեք:


իյա  :Jpit:  չեմչէ վառել  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, անկեղծ ասած, զարմացա, որ էդքան շատ ձայն ստացա, որովհետև էդ թեման ո՛չ տղամարդկանց պաշտող կանանց էր դուր գալու, ո՛չ էլ հենց տղամարդկանց  բայց արի ու տես, որ անգամ դու ձայն տվեցիր


ուրեմն անկեղծ շնորհավորում եմ… հաստատ լավն ա եղել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա երևի: Գալն էլ իր վրա էր կակածում, ինքը կլինի:


ուֆ-ուֆ, մի ժամանակ գործերի հեղինակներին էինք փորձում գուշակել, հիմա էլ ծածկանունների իսկական տերերին  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ուրեմն անկեղծ շնորհավորում եմ… հաստատ լավն ա եղել…


դու անկեղծ չես կարա լինես, ստախոս ես  :Tongue:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Մռու՜թ 
> Քեզ հատուկ պաչիկ





> Այ դեմք, էդ ինչ էիր գրել 
> Ու նա 17 տարեկան ա, գժվելու բան...


Բայց ոչ մեկի չասեք: :Wink: 
Բլոկսբերգում որ իմանան սենց բաներ եմ գրում, ինձ կորակազրկեն, ցախավելս կվերցնեն, մոգությանս գիրքն էլ կվառեն:  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Մյուս մրցույթին եթե մասնակցեմ, հենց առաջին օրը գրելու եմ ուղարկեմ, թե չէ բոլորը մինչև հասնում էին ինձ, քլունգի հարվածները թուլանում էին:  :LOL:  Իսկ ես տրամադրված եկել էի քլնգվելու, բայց Մեֆն էլ չարդարացրեց իրեն, ոչ էլ Հայկօն կամ Ռայը հավես արին ինձ հասնելու:  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուբի, կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե ինչդ պիտի քլնգվեր  :Jpit:  Հակառակը, ես ինչքան մոտենում էի վերջերին, էնքան ավելի էի սրում քլունգս, ուղղակի վերջերում շատ էին լավ գործերը  :Love:

----------


## Հայկօ

Շնորհակալություն, ժողովուրդ ջան  :Smile: : Հավես էր  :Smile: :

----------

Արևանուռ (23.04.2013)

----------


## impression

Հայկ ջան, շնորհավոր, շատ լավն էր Պարիր-ը, ու հենց ամենասկզբից ես ուզում էի, որ էդ տարբերակը հաղթեր:

իմ տարբերակին քվեարկելու համար շատ շնորհակալություն, ժողովուրդ, բայց ես չեմ հաղթել, որովհետև ինքնաբացահայտվել եմ, ստեղ էդ փաստը բոլորը մոռացել են, բայց ես դեռ հիշում եմ, ու իմ տարբերակի ձայները վերջում պետք ա չհաշվվեին:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Հայկօ, Impression  :Kiss:

----------

Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ըհըն: 
> Վախենում էի, որ վառելու կուղարկեք, դրա համար էլ...
> Ճիշտ ա, ուզում էի, որ «Կճեպները» հաղթեն, բայց պարիրն էլ էր լավը: Ապրեք:


Լավն ա, գիժ  :Jpit: :

Բայց էս ինչ դեմք են էս երեխեքը  :Jpit: :

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), matlev (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեֆ, անկեղծ ասած, զարմացա, որ էդքան շատ ձայն ստացա, որովհետև էդ թեման *ո՛չ տղամարդկանց պաշտող կանանց էր դուր գալու*, ո՛չ էլ հենց տղամարդկանց  բայց արի ու տես, որ անգամ դու ձայն տվեցիր


Պաշտող  :Huh: ։ Դե կներեք, էլի։ Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ մենակ տղամարդկանցից աբիժնիկ կանանց էր դուր եկել, լավ կլինի՞  :Angry2: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Հայկ*, *Լիլ*, շնորհավոր, ապրեք, իսկապես արժանի հաղթանակ էր երկուսինդ էլ :Smile: ։ 


Իսկ *Ռուբին* ինձ համար էս մրցույթի բացահայտումն էր  :Love: ։ Դեմք ես դու, այ վհուկիկ  :Jpit: ։ Ուզում էի վհուկ–ին իմ ֆիրմային ուկ–ն ավելացնել, բայց տեսա՝ արդեն ունի  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (23.04.2013), matlev (23.04.2013), Ruby Rue (23.04.2013), Sambitbaba (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Գալաթեա (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պաշտող ։ Դե կներեք, էլի։ Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ մենակ տղամարդկանցից աբիժնիկ կանանց էր դուր եկել, լավ կլինի՞ ։


ինչ ուզում ես, ասա  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պաշտող ։ Դե կներեք, էլի։ Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ մենակ տղամարդկանցից աբիժնիկ կանանց էր դուր եկել, լավ կլինի՞ ։


Վայ քո արյա, չէի տեսել էդ պաշտողը  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> ժողովուրդ ջան, ես ինքնաբացահայտվել եմ, օյին չի


Ախր ակումբում եթե անգամ բոլորի հեղինակներին էլ իմանան, գործին են ձայն տալիս, նենց որ ինքնաբացահայտվելը հաշիվ չի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Հայկօ, Իմփրեշըն բոլոր-բոլոր, կեցցեք: Մեծ հաճույքով եմ հետևել էս մրցույթին, կարդացել բոլոր պատմվածքները: Հաղթողները կեցցեն, որ էս որակի մեջ են հենց հաղթել: Էսպիսի մրցույթ էլ ունեցե՞լ ենք որ: Դավիթ ջան, դու էլ կեցցես ու կեցցես:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (23.04.2013), matlev (23.04.2013), Quyr Qery (23.04.2013), Sambitbaba (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Դավիթ (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Շնորհավորում եմ Հայկօյին ,impression-ին ու ivy-in:Տխրեցի ,որ Պարիր ինձ համարը չհաղթեց:Հետաքրքիր մրցույթ էր,մինչև վերջին վարկյանը լարվածության մեջ պահեց:Հաջորդ անգամ ես էլ եմ վերջին պահին քվեարկելու:
Հա,Chuk-ը ոնց որ չէր քվեարկել,մինչև վերջին վարկյանը հույս ունեի,որ մի բան կփոխվի ի օգուտ Հայկօյի:

----------

Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ուզում էի վհուկ–ին իմ ֆիրմային ուկ–ն ավելացնել, բայց տեսա՝ արդեն ունի ։


Վհուկուկն էլ ա հավես:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհավորում եմ Հայկօյին ,impression-ին ու ivy-in:Տխրեցի ,որ Պարիր ինձ համարը չհաղթեց:Հետաքրքիր մրցույթ էր,մինչև վերջին վարկյանը լարվածության մեջ պահեց:Հաջորդ անգամ ես էլ եմ վերջին պահին քվեարկելու:
> Հա,Chuk-ը ոնց որ չէր քվեարկել,մինչեվ վերջին վարկյանը հույս ունեի,որ մի բան կփոխվի ի օգուտ Հայկօյի:


ո՞նց չհաղթեց  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Շնորհավորում եմ Հայկօյին ,impression-ին ու ivy-in:*Տխրեցի ,որ Պարիր ինձ համարը չհաղթեց*:Հետաքրքիր մրցույթ էր,մինչև վերջին վարկյանը լարվածության մեջ պահեց:Հաջորդ անգամ ես էլ եմ վերջին պահին քվեարկելու:
> Հա,Chuk-ը ոնց որ չէր քվեարկել,մինչեվ վերջին վարկյանը հույս ունեի,որ մի բան կփոխվի ի օգուտ Հայկօյի:


Մինա ջան, հաղթել ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> իմ տարբերակին քվեարկելու համար շատ շնորհակալություն, ժողովուրդ, բայց ես չեմ հաղթել, որովհետև ինքնաբացահայտվել եմ, ստեղ էդ փաստը բոլորը մոռացել են, բայց ես դեռ հիշում եմ, ու իմ տարբերակի ձայները վերջում պետք ա չհաշվվեին:


Կարող ա՞ գիտես՝ իզուր եմ քեզ ձայն տվել  :Angry2:  :Jpit: : Էդ Բյուրը որ չէր ալարում, ամեն առավոտ-բարլուսով սուրճի ու ֆեմինիստական ծեսերի արանքում մտնում ստեղ գրում էր «Պարիրը Հայկօն ա, տղամարդ ըլնեմ», էդ բացահայտվել չէր, հա՞  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ruby Rue (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ի՜նչ կայֆ տրամադրություն ա: Մնում ա էս թեմայում հրավառություն լինի ու տորթ:  :Bux:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ի՜նչ կայֆ տրամադրություն ա: Մնում ա էս թեմայում հրավառություն լինի ու տորթ:


Մրցույթներից հետո միշտ տենց ա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ու, ընդհանրապես, մենք ստեղ սաղս էլ բացահայտված ենք, ոնց էլ լինի ամեն մեկը ինչ-որ մի ձևով ցույց ա տվել, որ ինքն ա տվյալ գործի հեղինակը  :Wink: 
Դրանից բան չի փոխվում, հաղթում են ամենալավերը  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> Մինա ջան, հաղթել ա


Բա նիչիա չի՞: :Bux:

----------


## ivy

> Բա նիչիա չի՞:


Էդքան էլ չէ, բայց էդ արդեն կարևոր չի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ. ժող, բոլորդ էլ ապրեք։ Իրոք շատ հավես մրցույթ էր։ Ես դեռ ոչ մի մրցույթի սենց չէի ոգևորվել։ Էնքան էի տարվել, որ մեկ–մեկ ինձ թվում էր, թե ես էլ գործ ունեմ ներկայացրած  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ համար ամենահետաքրքիրը իմ բացառիկ անսլուխությունն ա: Էսքան ասում եմ՝ Գալաթեան, Գալաթեան, ու ոչ մի անգամ չեմ կարողանում գուշակել, մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում, որ «Թերզի» հեղինակը ինքը կարա լինի: «Պարիր ինձ համարը» նույնիսկ որ արդեն սաղ ասում էին Հայկօն ա, Հայկօն ա, էլի եմ ասում դեռ էն թվերին, որ Հայկօի մենակ գրառումներն էի կարդացել, գիտեի, որ ինքը ընտիր ա գրում, բայց մի տեսակ իրա գրածը էդ տեսակ չէի պատկերացնում: Մինչև հիմա էլ ինձ թվում ա՝ էդքան էլ ինքը չի, ուրիշ ձև եմ պատկերացնում ու ոչ թե թերագնահատում եմ, ասում եմ՝ չէր կարա, այլ մտածում եմ, որ պետք ա ավելի լավը, մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև լիներ իր գրածը: Բյուրը դե չի գրում, միանգամից ստորագրում ա, հնարավոր չի չգուշակել: Մի խոսքով, կեցցեք, թե ոնց որ արդեն ասել եմ էս: Այվի ջան, Գալաթեա ջան, դուք էլ կեցցեք: Այվի, վսյո տակի քո գրածը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր :Tongue: , բայց իհարկե լավն էր:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Գալաթեա (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինձ համար ամենահետաքրքիրը իմ բացառիկ անսլուխությունն ա: Էսքան ասում եմ՝ Գալաթեան, գալաթեան, ու ոչ մի անգամ չեմ կարողանում գուշակել, մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում, որ «Թերզի» հեղինակը ինքը կարա լինի: «Պարիր ինձ համարը» նույնիսկ որ արդեն սաղ ասում էին Հայկօն ա, Հայկօն ա, էլի եմ ասում դեռ էն թվերին, որ Հայկօի մենակ գրառումներն էի կարդացել, գիտեի, որ ինքը ընտիր ա գրում, բայց մի տեսակ իրա գրածը էդ տեսակ չէի պատկերացնում: Մինչև հիմա էլ ինձ թվում ա՝ էդքան էլ ինքը չի, ուրիշ ձև եմ պատկերացնում ու ոչ թե թերագնահատում եմ, ասում եմ՝ չէր կարա, այլ մտածում եմ, որ պետք ա ավելի լավը, մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև լիներ իր գրածը: Բյուրը դե չի գրում, միանգամից ստորագրում ա, հնարավոր չի չգուշակել: Մի խոսքով, կեցցեք, թե ոնց որ արդեն ասել էս: Այվի ջան, Գալաթեա ջան, դուք էլ կեցցեք: Այվի, վսյո տակի քո գրածը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, բայց իհարկե լավն էր:


Դու քո անսլուխությամբ անկրկնելի ես ու անգնահատելի, Շին  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, վսյո տակի քո գրածը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, բայց իհարկե լավն էր:


Դե գնա, է  :Beee:   :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ համար ամենահետաքրքիրը իմ բացառիկ անսլուխությունն ա: Էսքան ասում եմ՝ Գալաթեան, Գալաթեան, ու ոչ մի անգամ չեմ կարողանում գուշակել, մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում, որ «Թերզի» հեղինակը ինքը կարա լինի: «Պարիր ինձ համարը» նույնիսկ որ արդեն սաղ ասում էին Հայկօն ա, Հայկօն ա, էլի եմ ասում դեռ էն թվերին, որ Հայկօի մենակ գրառումներն էի կարդացել, գիտեի, որ ինքը ընտիր ա գրում, բայց մի տեսակ իրա գրածը էդ տեսակ չէի պատկերացնում: Մինչև հիմա էլ ինձ թվում ա՝ էդքան էլ ինքը չի, ուրիշ ձև եմ պատկերացնում ու ոչ թե թերագնահատում եմ, ասում եմ՝ չէր կարա, այլ մտածում եմ, որ պետք ա ավելի լավը, մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև լիներ իր գրածը: *Բյուրը դե չի գրում, միանգամից ստորագրում ա, հնարավոր չի չգուշակել:* Մի խոսքով, կեցցեք, թե ոնց որ արդեն ասել եմ էս: Այվի ջան, Գալաթեա ջան, դուք էլ կեցցեք: Այվի, վսյո տակի քո գրածը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, բայց իհարկե լավն էր:


Հա՞: Ես քեզ դեռ ցույց կտամ  :Tongue:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մնաց Իշտարին գտնենք, պարացնենք, աստվածանանք…  :Jpit: )

----------


## Հայկօ

*LisBeth*-ի հետ ծանոթանալու ցանկությունս մնում ա ուժի մեջ: Իրեն դեռ էս մրցույթից առաջ էի նկատել:

Ռուբիին, Մարիին ու Ալֆային մի օր չէ մի օր ոնց էլ չլինի՝ կտեսնեմ, իրենք արդեն Ակումբի գերիներն են, պրծում չունեն  :Jpit: : Էն Մարին բա ո՞նց էր հակագովազդ անում, «լավ էլի, չէ՜, էդ խուժանական մղձավանջը թող չհաղթի, էլի, չէ՜»  :LOL: : Ասում ա՝ մեջը էրոտիկա կա, ուրիշ արժանիք չունի էդ արհավիրքը  :LOL: : Բա ես «Ածելիավորին» տենց քլնգել ե՞մ  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ruby Rue (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Տրիբուն (23.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու քո անսլուխությամբ անկրկնելի ես ու անգնահատելի, Շին


Ամեն դեպքում անսլուխ-անսլուխ նույն մարդկանց գրածները միշտ հավանում եմ, դե համարյա միշտ էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Գալաթեա (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մնաց Իշտարին գտնենք, պարացնենք, աստվածանանք… )


Յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդու մեջ պոտենցիալ Հարկայինի Մհեր կա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդու մեջ պոտենցիալ Հարկայինի Մհեր կա:


…յուրաքանչյուր կնոջ մեջ էլ Ալիս…

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մարկիզ (23.04.2013), Մարկուս (11.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այվի, վսյո տակի քո գրածը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, բայց իհարկե լավն էր:


Լավ էլի, առանց այդ էլ էստեղ լիը մարդու Այվին ա ժանրը բացատրել, մեկն ինձ  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ համար ամենահետաքրքիրը իմ բացառիկ անսլուխությունն ա: Էսքան ասում եմ՝ Գալաթեան, Գալաթեան, ու ոչ մի անգամ չեմ կարողանում գուշակել, մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում, որ «Թերզի» հեղինակը ինքը կարա լինի: «Պարիր ինձ համարը» նույնիսկ որ արդեն սաղ ասում էին Հայկօն ա, Հայկօն ա, էլի եմ ասում դեռ էն թվերին, որ Հայկօի մենակ գրառումներն էի կարդացել, գիտեի, որ ինքը ընտիր ա գրում, բայց մի տեսակ իրա գրածը էդ տեսակ չէի պատկերացնում: Մինչև հիմա էլ ինձ թվում ա՝ էդքան էլ ինքը չի, ուրիշ ձև եմ պատկերացնում ու ոչ թե թերագնահատում եմ, ասում եմ՝ չէր կարա, այլ մտածում եմ, որ պետք ա ավելի լավը, մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև լիներ իր գրածը: Բյուրը դե չի գրում, միանգամից ստորագրում ա, հնարավոր չի չգուշակել: Մի խոսքով, կեցցեք, թե ոնց որ արդեն ասել եմ էս: Այվի ջան, Գալաթեա ջան, դուք էլ կեցցեք: Այվի, վսյո տակի քո գրածը մոգական ռեալիզմ չէր, բայց իհարկե լավն էր:


Ու հլը դու՛ ես անսլուխը՞: Որ իմանաք՝ էս արանքում Այվիին մի հատ ինչ նամակ եմ գրել, կվատանաք  :Jpit: :

----------

ivy (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *LisBeth*-ի հետ ծանոթանալու ցանկությունս մնում ա ուժի մեջ:


«Այրվող ծղոտների տունն» էր, չէ՞ իրանը, ես սիրել եմ էդ գործը:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու հլը դու՛ ես անսլուխը՞: Որ իմանաք՝ էս արանքում Այվիին մի հատ ինչ նամակ եմ գրել, կվատանաք :


հլա, հլա, ի՞նչ ես գրել  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> «Այրվող ծղոտների տունն» էր, չէ՞ իրանը, ես սիրել եմ էդ գործը:


Մեկ էլ «Խորհուրդը»:

----------

Շինարար (23.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդու մեջ պոտենցիալ Հարկայինի Մհեր կա


Չէ, Մհերիկը պար չէր նայմում: Մհերիկը սպասում էր պարուհիներից մեկին, որ հետ տանի: Ու այդտեղ ոչ մեկ էլ պար չեն նայում: Պարն նայմողն ուրիշ ձև ա:  :Jpit: ) 

Բայց նոր մի բան կարդացի, բացեց… : :LOL:  



> *«ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴ ՊԱՇՏՈՂ ԿԻՆ»*

----------


## Հայկօ

> հլա, հլա, ի՞նչ ես գրել


Գուշակի, բիթիի մեկը  :Jpit: :

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու հլը դու՛ ես անսլուխը՞: Որ իմանաք՝ էս արանքում Այվիին մի հատ ինչ նամակ եմ գրել, կվատանաք :


Պատմի՛, պատմի՛  :Jpit: ։

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուշակի, բիթիի մեկը :


Ի՞նչ գուշակեմ, էն ա Ռիփին կասեմ, կպատմի  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գուշակի, բիթիի մեկը :


Բիթին դու ես:
Էն տաքսիստիս պահը լավ էիր ջոկել  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ էլ պատմեք, ի՛  :Cry: ։

----------


## ivy

Սպասեք պատմեմ  :Jpit: 
Էն սկզբերում, երբ որ իմ բազմակետախեղդ, անկապ գործը դեռ առաջին տեղում էր գնում, Հայկը, ում մտքով էլ չէր անցնում, թե դա ես եմ գրել, որոշեց իր վրդովմունքն արտահայտել էդ կապակցությամբ, մնացածը թողնեմ ձեր երևակայությանը  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սպասեք պատմեմ 
> Էն սկզբերում, երբ որ իմ բազմակետախեղդ, անկապ գործը դեռ առաջին տեղում էր գնում, Հայկը, ում մտքով էլ չէր անցնում, թե դա ես եմ գրել, որոշեց իր վրդովմունքն արտահայտել էդ կապակցությամբ, մնացածը թողնեմ ձեր երևակայությանը


 :LOL:  էդ երևակայության մասն ա հետաքրքիր:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ու դեռ ավելին, ես իրեն տենց էլ չասեցի, որ էդ ես եմ գրել, ու ճաշս մի հատ էլ էս թեմայում կերա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ճիշտ ա, պահանջում ենք նամակի քոփի–փեյսթը  :Goblin: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> էդ երևակայության մասն ա հետաքրքիր:


Բյուր, այ լավ յու  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու դեռ ավելին, ես իրեն տենց էլ չասեցի, որ էդ ես եմ գրել, ու ճաշս մի հատ էլ էս թեմայում կերա


մնացածն էլ ե՞ս ասեմ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Նենց էլ մի բարեհամբույրն ա էս Հայկը.

«Լավն է Չկորցնելը: Էն մի մասը սարսափելի է, էն մյուս մասը՝ լրիվ անկապություն, էն վերջը՝ տվել քանդակել էր: Լավն էր Չկորցնելը»:

Այ դու քաղաքավարի տղա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տղամարդ պաշտող տղամարդ ըլնեմ…  :Shok: 



> Այս պահին թեմայում են 44 հոգի. (13 անդամ և *31 հյուր*)

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նենց էլ մի բարեհամբույրն ա էս Հայկը.
> 
> «Լավն է Չկորցնելը: Էն մի մասը սարսափելի է, էն մյուս մասը՝ լրիվ անկապություն, էն վերջը՝ տվել քանդակել էր: Լավն էր Չկորցնելը»:
> 
> Այ դու քաղաքավարի տղա


Հա, ինքը յամանն ա. բոլոր գործերն էլ տենց խորամանկորեն էր վերլուծել, որ նույնիսկ դաժանագույնս քլնգածվածների հեղինակները չջոկեն, որ իրականում քննադատել ա  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, ինքը յամանն ա. բոլոր գործերն էլ տենց խորամանկորեն էր վերլուծել, որ նույնիսկ դաժանագույնս քլնգածվածների հեղինակները չջոկեն, որ իրականում քննադատել ա ։


Հա էլի, նենց էլ չէինք ջոկել, էլ չասած  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա էլի, նենց էլ չէինք ջոկել, էլ չասած


Քոնը կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում ոնց էր գրել։ Եթե էդ մեջբերածդ ձևով էր, հա, երևում էր։ Բայց լիքը կային, որ համ մեխին էր խփել, համ նալին  :LOL: ։ Ու մարդ եթե տրամադրված լիներ հավատալու, որ հավանել ա, հաստատ կհավատար, որ տենց էլ կա  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես ջոկել էի  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժող, մեկուկես օրում եմ գրել՝ գործի տեղը, որովհետև վերջին պահին եմ որոշել մասնակցել: Ընդ որում՝ գործից ազատ պահերին եմ գրել, երևի դրա համար էլ տենց կցկտուր ա, մի քիչ ստեղից, մի քիչ ընդեղից բզբզում էի, կոնկրետ ֆաբուլա չկար, կար ուղղակի setting-ը: Օրիգինալ գաղափարն էնքան էլ իմը չի, Նիլ Գեյմանը մի գործ ունի, էնտեղ կա նման բան, բայց դե դա գրականություն չի, ուրիշ բան ա, ուզում էի էդ թեմայով հենց պատմվածք գրել, բայց անընդհատ էսօր-վաղն էի անում: Ամենադաժանն էն էր, որ սկզբերն ու վերջը գրել էի, մեջտեղ չկար ու չկար. Դավիթը գիտի, վերջին օրով ինքն արդեն ստեղ հերթով դնում էր գործերը կեսգիշերանց, ես դեռ գրում էի, ինչ ստացվեց՝ ստացվեց, տենց մի կերպ կպցրեցի իրար, ուղարկեցի, ընկա ցուցակի վերջ  :Jpit: : Վերջին պահին հիշեցի, որ վերնագիր տենց էլ չեմ որոշել, գրեցի առաջինը մտքիս եկած բանը ու սեղմեցի send, էս վերնագիրը հեչ չեմ հավանում  :Jpit: : Ճիշտն ասած՝ եթե հասնեի իմ գրածին ու էդ էլ քլնգեի, ասելու էի էն, ինչ կա՝ վառել ամբողջ գործը՝ բացի ամենավերջին կտորի երկրորդ կեսից, էդքանը իսկականից լավն ա  :LOL: : Հավես անցավ էս մրցույթը, ապրեք  :Smile: :

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), Quyr Qery (23.04.2013), Sambitbaba (23.04.2013), Դավիթ (23.04.2013), Մարկիզ (23.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Քոնը կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում ոնց էր գրել։ Եթե էդ մեջբերածդ ձևով էր, հա, երևում էր։ Բայց լիքը կային, որ համ մեխին էր խփել, համ նալին ։ Ու մարդ եթե տրամադրված լիներ հավատալու, որ հավանել ա, հաստատ կհավատար, որ տենց էլ կա ։


Դե ես չջոկելու տարբերակ չունեի, էդ անխիղճը ինձ նամակով առանց քաղաքավարի պահերի էդ գործի մասին լավ ասել էր  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տղամարդ պաշտող տղամարդ ըլնեմ…


Էլտոն Ջո՞ն…

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013), Մարկիզ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ էլ վերնագիր ա: Դրանից լավը չէր էլ կարող լինել: Խոսուն, բնորոշ ու պատմվածքին լիարժեք համապատասխան:

----------


## Մարկիզ

…  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …


շարքիչի՞…

----------

Մարկիզ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց հարկայինի Մհերը լպրծուն աչքերով բոց էր: Ես իրան չեմ մոռանա:  :LOL:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> 1–ին տարբերակ. «Հրացան»-Մերրի Մկրտչյան
> 
> 8–րդ տարբերակ. «Ականջավոր լուսին»-Գարեգին Վարդանյան
> 
> 10–րդ տարբերակ. «Շարունակություն»-Hasmik Artyomovna 
> 11–րդ տարբերակ. «Շուկայամերձ գոյապայքար կամ պատմություն ձկան գլխի, մկան պոչի, ագռավի կտուցի, ինչպես նաև ասֆալտի մասին»-Նարինե Կռոյան
> 
> 19–րդ տարբերակ. «Նախագահը»-Համբարձում Համբարձումյան


ակումբից են այս հեղինակները?...

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ սենց կարևոր պահ. հիմա արդեն համարյա ոչ ոք օնլայն չի, վաղը երևի կլինեք, բայց քանի թարմ ա, գրեք. ոմանք 21-րդը հավանել էին, լիքը մարդիկ էլ չէին հավանել, ինձ հիմա չհավանածների անկեղծ կարծիքն ա ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում, էդ կարևոր ա: Միակ քննադատությունը, որ էս արանքում կարդացի, ոնց որ թե էն «ցենզուրայից դուրսն» էր, էդ քիչ ա:

Շին, ասում ես՝ մի տեսակ ուրիշ բան էի սպասում. ի՞նչ էիր սպասում:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Արևանուռ (23.04.2013), Մարկիզ (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ սենց կարևոր պահ. հիմա արդեն համարյա ոչ ոք օնլայն չի, վաղը երևի կլինեք, բայց քանի թարմ ա, գրեք. ոմանք 21-րդը հավանել էին, լիքը մարդիկ էլ չէին հավանել, ինձ հիմա չհավանածների անկեղծ կարծիքն ա ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում, էդ կարևոր ա: Միակ քննադատությունը, որ էս արանքում կարդացի, ոնց որ թե էն *«ցենզուրայից դուրսն»* էր, էդ քիչ ա:


Մինետը՞… 

ապեր էդ փողից մի երկու կոպեկ առանձնացրա շան օրը քցեմ…

----------

Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մինետը՞… 
> 
> ապեր էդ փողից մի երկու կոպեկ առանձնացրա շան օրը քցեմ…


Մեֆ, հենց զգամ՝ նեղում ես, հիշացնելու եմ, որ «Ալիսի» օգտին սթափ ու ինքնակամ քվեարկել ես, էդ անջնջելի բիծ ա յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդու կենսագրության վրա, քեզ վրա՝ կրկնակի  :Jpit: :

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Mephistopheles (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հենց զգամ՝ նեղում ես, հիշացնելու եմ, որ «Ալիսի» օգտին սթափ ու ինքնակամ քվեարկել ես, էդ անջնջելի բիծ ա յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդու կենսագրության վրա, քեզ վրա՝ կրկնակի :


խի՞, շատ լավ գործ էր,, վերնագիրը հավեսօվ կարդացի… բայց գաղտնիք ասեմ… մտովս ինչ այլանդակություն ասես չանցավ… ասի կարդամ, բայց հետո ասի "Մեֆ դու հո խուժա՞ն չես, արա… եքյա մարդ ես…"

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ակումբից են այս հեղինակները?...


Ոչ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *8–րդ տարբերակ. «Ականջավոր լուսին»-Գարեգին Վարդանյան*


Գարեգին Վարդանյանը նախկինում մասնակցե՞լ ա մրցույթներին։ Լավ դեմք ա երևում  :Smile: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Հետաքրքիր մրցույթ էր, հաղթողներին շնորհավորում եմ…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Իմ տարբերակի մասին կուզեի մի փոքր պարզաբանել…Կարծիքներ շատ եղան, պարզունակ և այլն, մենակ մի բան չհասկացա, թե որ այդքան պարզունակ էր, ենթատեքստից ինչու չխոսվեց՞…
Մրցույթին մասնակցելու մտադրություն չունեի, ֆենտեզի չեմ սիրում, ու գրել սահուն իրականության մեջ ինձ համար հետաքրքիր չէր…Միտքն առաջացավ, երբ սկայպով խոսում էի մորաքրոջս հետ, ու պատմեց, որ թոռները հայերեն չեն խոսում, իրեն էլ արգելում են հայերեն երգել տանը… Զայրույթս չէր անցնում, քանի որ սա եզակի դեպք չի, ու շատ ընտանիքներում եմ նկատել, որ երեխաները չեն խոսում հայերեն, կամ խոսում են շատ վատ, ու ժամանակի ընթհացքում արմատավորվումա օտար լեզուն, խոսակցականից դուրս մղելով հայկականը…Տեսնելով, թե ինչ քանակությամբ են Հայաստանը լքում հուսահատ մարդիկ, սարսուռ առաջացրեց, թե մի քանի տասնամյակ հետո ինչ պատկեր ենք ունենալու…Չեմ կարծում, որ իրավիճակը շուտ կշտկվի ցավոք  :Sad:  Այստեղից առաջացավ միտքը գրելու, ու մի քիչ զարմացած եմ, որ չհասկացվեց,նույնիսկ հեքիաթ անվանվեց, բայց էս հեքիաթի մեջ մեր ազգնա ապրում ու չտեսնել և չհասկանալ հնարավոր չի…

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Արևանուռ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ասում ես՝ մի տեսակ ուրիշ բան էի սպասում. ի՞նչ էիր սպասում:


Հայկ, մենակ էն,որ ընդամենը երկու օրում ես գրել ու մրցույթիամենախնամքով գրված տեքստն էր, էլ ասելու տեղ չի թողնում: Իհարկե, մի շնչում գրվածից լավը չկա, բայց եթե հետո հեղինակը վերադարձել ա էդ գործին ու մշակել, շտկել, իսկ թեոնց պետք ա դա անի, մենակ ինքը գիտի: Քո կիսատ-պռատները քեզնից լավ ո՞վ գիտի: Երկխոսություններդ ամենահյութալի մասերն էին, բայց պատումը, կնոկրետ ինձ համար, ավելի շուտ սցենար էր հիշեցնում, մենակ մի տեղ, երբ Իդան իրեն պղծված է զգում, Իդայի զգացածի մասին իմանում ենք, մտածածի մասին կա՞ որ, ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, գուցե Հարկայինի Մհերին ու մյուսներին Իդայի աչքերովենք տեսնում, բայց դա էդքան լավ չի զգացվում, ես կուզեի էդպես լիներ, գուցե ինչ-որ անցյալից դրվագ պետք ա խառնվեր հեղինակաիյն տեքստին, ինչ-որ ձև հեղինակի տեքստն ու Իդայի զգացածն ու մտածածը խառնվեին, որ տեքստն էլ շունչ առներ էնքան, ինչքան երկխոսությունները, էլ չեմ ասում, որ երկխոսությունների ընթացքում էլ բարձրաձայնն ու մտքումը եթե իրար կողքի լինեին: Բայց գուցե հատուկ ես հենց էսպես արել, դե սա ընդամենը իմ մտածածն ա, ես կարամ սխալ մտածեմ ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ սխալ եմ մտածում: Ես որ էսքան էլ չէի կարա հաստատ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Արևանուռ (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Գարեգին Վարդանյանը նախկինում մասնակցե՞լ ա մրցույթներին։ Լավ դեմք ա երևում ։





Չէ, առաջին անգամ ա մասնակցում:

----------


## Այբ

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին:
Ապրեք :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Հարկայինի Մհերը սովետի ՕԲԽՍնիկն էր: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հա, ինքը յամանն ա. բոլոր գործերն էլ տենց խորամանկորեն էր վերլուծել, որ նույնիսկ դաժանագույնս քլնգածվածների հեղինակները չջոկեն, որ իրականում քննադատել ա ։


Մի գրամ չեմ քլնգել  :Jpit: : Ամեն ինչ շատ սրտանց էր  :Beee: ։ Մենակ «Թերզը» մի քիչ կռիսություն արեցի, աչք բառի պերեդոզ եղավ ։ՃՃ

Էս Շինարարի ոճով ինչ գրում ես, սրտանց ա ստացվում  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Էս ինչ գրել եք գրել այ տնաշեններ, հիմա ես էս 66 էջը ո՞նց եմ կարդալու: Ես էլ բան ու գործ չունե՞մ: Էս ինչ մարդ եք տո:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Մրցույթն էլ պրծել ա՞  :Shok:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մրցույթն էլ պրծել ա՞


Արեա՜, քեզ կարոտում էինք...

----------

Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Արէա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Արեա՜, քեզ կարոտում էինք...


Ալֆ,Արեայի անունը Մելքոն է՞

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս ինչ գրել եք գրել այ տնաշեններ, հիմա ես էս 66 էջը ո՞նց եմ կարդալու: Ես էլ բան ու գործ չունե՞մ: Էս ինչ մարդ եք տո:


Քո կարծիքը հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile: :

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Արէա (23.04.2013)

----------


## impression

համոզեցիք, իրոք երկրորդ տեղում իմ գրածն ա, իրոք էդքան ձայն եմ ստացել, մերսի շատ մարդիկ ջան
իհարկե իմ մոտ էրեկվանից հիստերիա ա, որովհետև նախ՝ առաջին անգամ եմ երկրորդ տեղ լինում մրցույթներում, կյանքում էդքան բարձրացած չկայի, համ շատ ուրախ էի, համ էլ շատ զայրացած, որ, քանի որ ինքնաբացահայտվեցի ընթացքում, ու որոշվեց, որ վերջում ինձ տված ձայները չեն հաշվվի, բայց տենց չէղավ ինչ-որ… 
մի խոսքով, ես շատ կուզեի, որ իրականում երկրորդ տեղի թե շնորհավորանքները, թե շահելիքը գնար երրորդ տեղը գրավածին, որովհետև ի կարծիքով տենց ա ճիշտ, բայց դե մի ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում առաջարկել

երրորդ տեղում գտնվող մեր շատ սիրելի այվին լիքը հաղթել ա մրցույթներում, փառքի համը լավ գիտի, նենց որ էկեք էդ շնորհավորանքները ես թողնեմ ինձ  :Smile:  
իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա շահածին... էկեք սենց անենք, ՖԲ-ում վերջերս աչքովս ընկել էր, որ ինչ-որ մի էրեխու համար փող են հավաքում, վիրահատության կարիք կա: հաստատ էդ մարդկանց էդ փողը հիմա ավելի ա պետք, քան ինձ կամ էլ մեզանից որևէ մեկին: վերջ, իմ ասելիքն էս էր, թե Դավիթը ինչ կորոշի, ես չգիտեմ:
ամեն դեպքում մերսի, շատ հաճելի էր կյանքում առաջին անգամ երկրորդ տեղ մագլցելը  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Մի փոքր ինքնագործունեությամբ զբաղվեցի, հարցման մեջ, վերնագրերի կողքին, փակագծի մեջ ավելացրի հեղինակների անունները, որ մյուսներն էլ իմ նման երկար չփնտրեն  :Smile: 

Հայկ, Լիլ, շնորհավոր  :Smile: 


Մնաց ես էլ կարդամ, ոչ մի տարբերակ չեմ հասցրել կարդալ  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մրցույթին մասնակցելու մտադրություն չունեի, ֆենտեզի չեմ սիրում


Լուսնթագ ջան, ֆենտզի՞։

----------

impression (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Էս անգամ ինձ կներեք ժող ջան: 
Ես հարգելի պատճառներով մի քանի օր բացակայեցի Ակումբից, էլ չի կրկնվի  :Smile: 
Ապրեն հաղթողները:
Լավ ա, իրիկունները պառավիս հետ պատմվածքները կկարդանք: 22 հատ: Ջան:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (23.04.2013), Գալաթեա (23.04.2013), Դավիթ (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> համոզեցիք, իրոք երկրորդ տեղում իմ գրածն ա, իրոք էդքան ձայն եմ ստացել, մերսի շատ մարդիկ ջան
> իհարկե իմ մոտ էրեկվանից հիստերիա ա, որովհետև նախ՝ *առաջին անգամ եմ երկրորդ տեղ լինում մրցույթներում, կյանքում էդքան բարձրացած չկայի*, համ շատ ուրախ էի, համ էլ շատ զայրացած, որ, քանի որ ինքնաբացահայտվեցի ընթացքում, ու որոշվեց, որ վերջում ինձ տված ձայները չեն հաշվվի, բայց տենց չէղավ ինչ-որ… 
> մի խոսքով, ես շատ կուզեի, որ իրականում երկրորդ տեղի թե շնորհավորանքները, թե շահելիքը գնար երրորդ տեղը գրավածին, որովհետև ի կարծիքով տենց ա ճիշտ, բայց դե մի ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում առաջարկել
> 
> երրորդ տեղում գտնվող մեր շատ սիրելի այվին լիքը հաղթել ա մրցույթներում, փառքի համը լավ գիտի, նենց որ էկեք էդ շնորհավորանքները ես թողնեմ ինձ  
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա շահածին... էկեք սենց անենք, ՖԲ-ում վերջերս աչքովս ընկել էր, որ ինչ-որ մի էրեխու համար փող են հավաքում, վիրահատության կարիք կա: հաստատ էդ մարդկանց էդ փողը հիմա ավելի ա պետք, քան ինձ կամ էլ մեզանից որևէ մեկին: վերջ, իմ ասելիքն էս էր, թե Դավիթը ինչ կորոշի, ես չգիտեմ:
> ամեն դեպքում մերսի, շատ հաճելի էր կյանքում առաջին անգամ երկրորդ տեղ մագլցելը


շոկի մեջ եմ, ինձ թվում էր քո տաղանդով միշտ դու ես հաղթելու

----------


## Դավիթ

Քանի-որ մրցույթի պայմանների մեջ գրված էր  հեղինակների ինքնաբացահայտման մասին, «Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն»,  2-րդ տեղի մրցանակային գումարը կփոխանցվի Այվիին:

----------

Chuk (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ տարբերակի մասին կուզեի մի փոքր պարզաբանել…Կարծիքներ շատ եղան, պարզունակ և այլն, մենակ մի բան չհասկացա, թե որ այդքան պարզունակ էր, ենթատեքստից ինչու չխոսվեց՞…
> Մրցույթին մասնակցելու մտադրություն չունեի, ֆենտեզի չեմ սիրում, ու գրել սահուն իրականության մեջ ինձ համար հետաքրքիր չէր…Միտքն առաջացավ, երբ սկայպով խոսում էի մորաքրոջս հետ, ու պատմեց, որ թոռները հայերեն չեն խոսում, իրեն էլ արգելում են հայերեն երգել տանը… Զայրույթս չէր անցնում, քանի որ սա եզակի դեպք չի, ու շատ ընտանիքներում եմ նկատել, որ երեխաները չեն խոսում հայերեն, կամ խոսում են շատ վատ, ու ժամանակի ընթհացքում արմատավորվումա օտար լեզուն, խոսակցականից դուրս մղելով հայկականը…Տեսնելով, թե ինչ քանակությամբ են Հայաստանը լքում հուսահատ մարդիկ, սարսուռ առաջացրեց, թե մի քանի տասնամյակ հետո ինչ պատկեր ենք ունենալու…Չեմ կարծում, որ իրավիճակը շուտ կշտկվի ցավոք  Այստեղից առաջացավ միտքը գրելու, ու մի քիչ զարմացած եմ, որ չհասկացվեց,նույնիսկ հեքիաթ անվանվեց, բայց էս հեքիաթի մեջ մեր ազգնա ապրում ու չտեսնել և չհասկանալ հնարավոր չի…


Լուսինե ջան, ինչու՞ ես նեղվում: Քո բարձրացրած թեման, կարծում եմ, բոլորին էլ հասկանալի ա էղել: Համենայնդեպս, ինձ հասկանալի ա էղել: Բա ինչու՞ էին շատերն ասում, որ թեման լավն էր, կատարումը՝ ոչ: Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ նախորդ մրցույթից հետո ահագին աճ կա մոտդ, բայց էդ աճը մի օրում չի գրանցվում, մի օրում չի, որ իսկապես լավ գործ ես գրելու: Էնպես որ ուղղակի շատ աշխատիր ու հնչած կարծքներից մի նեղացիր: Ի դեպ, հիշեցնեմ, որ սա ֆենտթըզի մրցույթ չէր, մոգական ռեալիզմ էր: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Նորից բարև ակումբահայությանը:
Ճիշտ է՝ էդպես էլ չհասցրի կարդալ բոլոր գործերը, բայց մի քանիսը, այնումենայնիվ, կարդացի: Հասկացա, որ այս անգամ մրցել են լավագույնները, երևի այդ պատճառով էլ անգամ լավ գրված գործերը այնքան էլ մեծ ուշադրության չեն արժանացել:
Ինչևէ, քանի որ բոլորը չեմ կարդացել, ընդհանուր կնոկրետ վերլուծություն անել չեմ կարող:
Թե Իմփրեշընին, թե՛ Հայկօին առաջին անգամ էի կարդում. Իմփրեշընի մոտ գաղափարն ավելի հավանեցի, իսկ կատարողականում երբեմն շատ էր մարկեսանում, կամ էլ պրիմիտիվանում: Բայց էս ասածներս չեն նշանակում, որ հավեսով չեմ կարդացել պատմվածքը, նաև լավ տպավորվել է:
Հայկօինը թե՛ միտքը, թե կատարողականը ընդհանուր վերցրած լավ էին, միայն թե կային հաջողված մասեր ու ավելի հաջողված մասեր: Ասնեք՝ Իշտարի պարի նկարագրությունը ինձ համար ամենահաջողվածն էր, զգում էի հուզումը, տեսարանը աչքիս գծագրվում էր:
Այվիին, Ալֆային, Բյուրին, Գալին, Մարիին, Ռուբիին, Ռային ևս կարդացել եմ. ապրեք շատ:
Ռուբի, քեզ էլ հիշեցնեմ հին պարտքիդ մասին:  :Angry2:   :Smile: 
Մյուսներին չհասցրի կարդալ, կներեք: Դրա համար էլ լավ կամ վատ կարծիք ասել չեմ կարող:
Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին: Կարծում եմ, որ դուք ինչքան շատ գրքերում, ամսագրերում տպագրվեք, այնքան  կվերանա այն կարծիքը, թե հայ գրականությունը կարդալու համար չէ, հետաքրքիր կամ  արժեքավոր չէ:  :Hands Up:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Դավիթ (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ասնեք՝ Իշտարի պարի նկարագրությունը ինձ համար ամենահաջողվածն էր, զգում էի հուզումը, տեսարանը աչքիս գծագրվում էր:


Այ սենց էֆեկտ էի ուզում փոխանցել հենց։ Մնացած ամեն ինչը գրվել ա կոնկրետ էդ կտորի համար, հիմքը դա էր, ու ուզում էի, որ նաև մի քիչ էլ կոնտրաստ լիներ, որ վերջն ընդգծվեր։ Շինարարի ասածներից հիմնականում դրա համար եմ խուսափել։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Ingrid (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013), Տրիբուն (23.04.2013)

----------


## impression

> Նորից բարև ակումբահայությանը:
> Ճիշտ է՝ էդպես էլ չհասցրի կարդալ բոլոր գործերը, բայց մի քանիսը, այնումենայնիվ, կարդացի: Հասկացա, որ այս անգամ մրցել են լավագույնները, երևի այդ պատճառով էլ անգամ լավ գրված գործերը այնքան էլ մեծ ուշադրության չեն արժանացել:
> Ինչևէ, քանի որ բոլորը չեմ կարդացել, ընդհանուր կնոկրետ վերլուծություն անել չեմ կարող:
> Թե Իմփրեշընին, թե՛ Հայկօին առաջին անգամ էի կարդում. Իմփրեշընի մոտ գաղափարն ավելի հավանեցի, իսկ կատարողականում երբեմն շատ էր մարկեսանում, կամ էլ պրիմիտիվանում: Բայց էս ասածներս չեն նշանակում, որ հավեսով չեմ կարդացել պատմվածքը, նաև լավ տպավորվել է:
> Հայկօինը թե՛ միտքը, թե կատարողականը ընդհանուր վերցրած լավ էին, միայն թե կային հաջողված մասեր ու ավելի հաջողված մասեր: Ասնեք՝ Իշտարի պարի նկարագրությունը ինձ համար ամենահաջողվածն էր, զգում էի հուզումը, տեսարանը աչքիս գծագրվում էր:
> Այվիին, Ալֆային, Բյուրին, Գալին, Մարիին, Ռուբիին, Ռային ևս կարդացել եմ. ապրեք շատ:
> Ռուբի, քեզ էլ հիշեցնեմ հին պարտքիդ մասին:  
> Մյուսներին չհասցրի կարդալ, կներեք: Դրա համար էլ լավ կամ վատ կարծիք ասել չեմ կարող:
> Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին: Կարծում եմ, որ դուք ինչքան շատ գրքերում, ամսագրերում տպագրվեք, այնքան  կվերանա այն կարծիքը, թե հայ գրականությունը կարդալու համար չէ, հետաքրքիր կամ  արժեքավոր չէ:


Ինգրիդ ջան, դու ինձ առաջին անգամ չես կարդում, ուղղակի չես կարողացել կարդալ, տենց քոմենթել ես, դե հա, լինում ա, ես էլ ինձ չեմ կարում կարդամ, դրանում մենք նման ենք
իսկ էն մարկեսանալ կամ պրիմիտիվանալը իրոք սրտիս կպավ, մեկը՝ շատ ուրախացրեց, մյուսն էլ տխրեցրեց: պրիմիտիվիզմի օրինակներ բեր էլի, որ ազատ լինես, տեսնենք, մյուս անգամ չանենք

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Պարզ գրելը դժվար բան ա։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Շինարար (23.04.2013), Տրիբուն (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Այ սենց էֆեկտ էի ուզում փոխանցել հենց։ Մնացած ամեն ինչը գրվել ա կոնկրետ էդ կտորի համար, հիմքը դա էր, ու ուզում էի, որ նաև մի քիչ էլ կոնտրաստ լիներ, որ վերջն ընդգծվեր։ Շինարարի ասածներից հիմնականում դրա համար եմ խուսափել։


Հայկօ ջան, էս էն դեպքն է, երբ համեղ կերակուր ուտելիս էլ քիչ համեղը թերագնահոտում ես: Ոնց ասեմ. եթե կարողանում ես գրել Իշտարի պարի տեսարանի նման տեսարաններ, ապա որ ամբողջը այդպես գրված լիներ, ի՜նչ կլիներ: 
Մեկ էլ վերնագիրը կարող էր ավելի գրավիչ լինել. այդ դեպքում միանգամից կգրավեր. ասում են, որ լավ, դիպուկ վերնագրերը հասուն, պրոֆեսիոնալ գրողի  մոտ են ստացվում:
Իհարկե, պարզ է, որ միայն լավ վերնագիրը դեռ ոչինչ է, եթե միջինը անարժեք է, բայց բա որ լավ միջինի հետ վերնագիրն էլ ընտիր լինի, վերջը կլինի:
Մի խոսքով՝ ինչքան լավ եք գրում, ընթերցողն այնքան երես է առնում ու ավելին է պահանջում, որովեհտև մտածում է, որ այդքան կարողացել եք, ապա ավելին էլ կկարողանաք:
Էս վերևում ասածներս կարող ես նաև հաշվի չառնել. ընդհանուր՝ կեցցես:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ ջան, դու ինձ առաջին անգամ չես կարդում, ուղղակի չես կարողացել կարդալ, տենց քոմենթել ես, դե հա, լինում ա, ես էլ ինձ չեմ կարում կարդամ, դրանում մենք նման ենք
> իսկ էն մարկեսանալ կամ պրիմիտիվանալը իրոք սրտիս կպավ, մեկը՝ շատ ուրախացրեց, մյուսն էլ տխրեցրեց: պրիմիտիվիզմի օրինակներ բեր էլի, որ ազատ լինես, տեսնենք, մյուս անգամ չանենք


Վայ, Իմփրեշըն ջան, ես ոչ էլ հիշում եմ, թե առաջին օրերին ում գործերն եմ կարդացել, որովեհտև լավ չէի հասկանում ակումբում ինչը որտեղ է ու կարող էի ասենք ընկնել մի տեղ, որտեղ այդ հեղինակի առաջին գործերից են և կամ... չգիտեմ: Դա չէ կարևորը: 
Բայց այն, որ սրտիդ է դիպել խոսքս, որ որևէ կերպ ես որևէ հեղինակի վատ զգալ եմ տվել, այդ ինձ վրա էլ ազդեց, իրոք, կներես: 
Ես իհարկե հիմա կբերեմ իմ կարծիքով շատ պարզեցված նախադասությունները, որոնք, ըստ իս, կարող էին ավելի համեղ գրվել, ավելի գեղարվեստական, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դու այքնան պրիմիտիվ գործ էիր գրել, որ էլ ասելու չէ . ուզւոմ եմ ասել, որ պրիմիտիվ ասելով՝ ես ոչ թե ընդհանրապես պրիմիտիվը նկատի ունեմ, այլ որ ասենք՝ քո գործի մեջ համեմատության կարգով կան ավելի հասւոն մտքեր, նախադասություններ, կան ավելի թույլերը, պարզերը, որ նման լինեին մյուս նախադասություններիդ:
Բյաց , կրկնում եմ, դա ասումե մ, ոչ թե ընդհաւոր պատմվածքի արժեքը գցելու համար, այլ ավելի լավը հաջորդ անգամ տեսնելու համար: 
Հիմա նորից կարդամ պատմվածքդ, դուրս հանեմ օրինակներ:
Բայց կրկին ներողություն եմ խնդրում. հաստատ չեմ ուզել սրտիդ կպնել:

----------

impression (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Երեխաներին խնամելու համար Ալվարեսները միշտ սպասուհիներ էին պահում, որոնց պարտականությունների հիմնական մասը նաև երեխաների դաստիարակությունն ու կրթությունն էր, քանի որ հայրերը այնքան էին անընդունակ սիրելու, որ անգամ սեփական զավակների հետ զբաղվելն էին համարում ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ: Ալվարես տոհմի ժառանգները մեծանում էին սպասուհիների խնամքով ու հոգատարությամբ շրջապատված, սակայն, երբ գալիս էր օրն ու հերթական սպասուհին, չդիմանալով տան տղամարդկանց բռիությանն ու անվերջանալի ոտնձգություններին, հեռանում էր տնից, արցունքների մեջ կորած գրկելով փոքրիկ Ալվարեսներին, երեխաները սովորաբար ընդհանրապես ոչ մի զգացմունք չէին ունենում, իսկ հաջորդ օրն անգամ սպասուհու անունը հիշելու ի վիճակի չէին: 

Դիեգոյի հայրը՝ Խուանը, ով մի հսկա տղամարդ էր, նյարդայնանում էր որդու զգացմունքայնությունից ու հայրական ապտակներ դրոշմում երեխայի դեմքին այն սակավաթիվ րոպեների ընթացքում, որոնք բարեհաճում էր տրամադրել որդու հետ շփմանը: Սակայն ապտակներն անօգուտ էին, Դիեգոն նման չէր Ալվարեսներին, նա խուսափում էր մարդկանցից, կարող էր ժամերով նստել տան վերանդայում ու նայել գետից այն կողմ սարի գագաթի վրայով սահող ամպերին, սիրում էր ժամերով կորչել անտառում ու գալ միայն մթնշաղին՝ ժպտալով ողջունելով կատաղի տեսքով իրեն նայող հորն ու ներողություն հայցող հայացք գցելով սպասուհու վրա՝ կներես, որ ուշացա, հո քեզ չե՞ն նեղացրել:

Աղջիկը վախեցած ու զարմացած մի պահ նայեց Դիեգոյին, ապա հետ հրեց նրան: Դիեգոն երևի տեղում մեռներ իրեն այրող անծանոթ զգացողություններից ու հուսահատությունից, որ նա հիմա կգնա ու էլ երբեք ինքն աղջկան չի տեսնի, եթե, մի քանի քայլ հեռանալով՝ աղջիկը չշրջվեր ու չարաճճի չժպտար: 


Դիեգոն սիրահարվել էր խելագարի պես:


Կլեմենտան նույնպես անտարբեր չէր Դիեգոյի հանդեպ: Ալվարեսները միշտ էլ աչքի էին ընկել իրենց ֆիզիկական ուժով ու գեղեցկությամբ, իսկ Դիեգոն, ունենալով տիպիկ տղամարդկային գեղեցկություն, միաժամանակ կատվի ձագի պես քնքուշ էր ու կարողանում էր զվարճացնել աղջկան: 

 նա չգիտեր Ալվարեսների մասին, թե չէ խմորեղեն հյուրասիրելու փոխարեն ավելը կջարդեր թոռնիկի հետևից քարշ եկող թխամորթ ու վառվռուն աչքերով ջահելի գլխին:



Երևի այսքանը. միայն չասես, թե ես ոնց կգրեի նման դեպքում, որովհետև ես անտանելի վատ եմ գրում, բայց չգիտես, թե ինչու, երբ լավ գործ եմ կարդում, կարդալիս ախորժակս բացվում է:  :Smile:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Լուսինե ջան, ինչու՞ ես նեղվում: Քո բարձրացրած թեման, կարծում եմ, բոլորին էլ հասկանալի ա էղել: Համենայնդեպս, ինձ հասկանալի ա էղել: Բա ինչու՞ էին շատերն ասում, որ թեման լավն էր, կատարումը՝ ոչ: Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ նախորդ մրցույթից հետո ահագին աճ կա մոտդ, բայց էդ աճը մի օրում չի գրանցվում, մի օրում չի, որ իսկապես լավ գործ ես գրելու: Էնպես որ ուղղակի շատ աշխատիր ու հնչած կարծքներից մի նեղացիր: Ի դեպ, հիշեցնեմ, որ սա ֆենտթըզի մրցույթ չէր, մոգական ռեալիզմ էր: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են


Նեղվեցի, որ ասվեց հեքիաթա, «բարի գիշեր, երեխաներ» ի համար, մնացած կարծիքները տանելի էր…Ժանրն էլ հասկացել էի, բայց առանց ֆանտաստիկայի երևի մոգական ռեալիզմ չի գրվի, ես էլ ֆենտեզի չեմ սիրում, սա էի ուզւմ ասել, տարբերությունը հասկացել եմ…

----------

Արևանուռ (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս մրցույթում երկու գործ կառանձնացնեմ։ «Կճեպներն» ու «Pale Mare»-ը )) Երկրորդը ուշ կարդացի, ափսոս։ Իսկ առաջինն էնքան լավն էր, որ դեռ չգրված երբ լսեցի կոնցեպտը (հա, տենց բան էլ ա եղել  :Jpit: ), գրելու ամբողջ ցանկությունս կորավ.  դրա դեմն առնելն անհնար էր լինելու, ինձ մենակ Մարիի ասած էրոտիկան փրկեց ։ՃՃ

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), keyboard (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013)

----------


## impression

«Pale Mare»-ը ո՞րն ա

----------


## keyboard

Կճեպները վերջն ա  :Smile: 

Իսկ գրողը վաբշե վերջն ա  :Tongue:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Pale Mare»-ը ո՞րն ա


Գունատ ձիու ստվերը  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

> Գունատ ձիու ստվերը


Բյուր, քո Ալիսն էլ ա լավը, բայց խի չքվեարկեցի չգիտեմ  :Cray:  :Unsure:  :Fool:

----------


## Հայկօ

Գունատ ձին, էլի )) Mare-ը GoT-ից էի ցրել, անհաջող հումոր էր, ընդեղ Pale Mare-ը դիզենտերիայի անունն էր  :Jpit:  Իսկ Գունատ ձին իրականում Ապոկալիպսիսի չորս հեծյալներից վեջինինն ա՝ Մահինը։ Սպիտակ՝ Նվաճում, կարմիր՝ Պատերազմ, սև՝ Սով, գունատ՝ Մահ։

----------

impression (23.04.2013), Ingrid (23.04.2013), Տրիբուն (23.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո Ալիսն էլ ա լավը, բայց խի չքվեարկեցի չգիտեմ


ես գիտեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայկօ, թաաաաաղղղղեեեեեեմ բոյդ:  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (23.04.2013), Մինա (23.04.2013), Վոլտերա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, քո Ալիսն էլ ա լավը, բայց խի չքվեարկեցի չգիտեմ


Բյուրին պետք ա հասարակությունից մեկուսացնել:

----------

Enna Adoly (23.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Պարիր ինձ համար :LOL: ճիշտա թեմային մոտ չի,բայց ծիծաղնա

----------

Վոլտերա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, թաաաաաղղղղեեեեեեմ բոյդ:


Հը՞ն  :Jpit: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրին պետք ա հասարակությունից մեկուսացնել:


վախեցա՞ր  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> վախեցա՞ր


Գիտե՞ս քանի գիշեր չեմ քնել քո պատճառով: Բանկաֆոբիայա մոտս առաջացել:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ու՜ֆ, վերջը վերջին պահերի նոր հասա վերջին էջերին :Jpit:  :Sad: 

Հա՛, ի՞նչ էի ասում...

1. *Հայկօ.*,  շնորհավոր եղբայր, :Friends:  հա ի՞նչ անենք, որ չեմ հավանել ու չեմ կարողացել մինչեւ վերջ կարդալ :Jpit: 
2. Ս*Իմպո.* ես քեզ սիրում եմ :Jpit:  Ախր շատ լավն ես :Love: 
3. *Իվու.* շնորհավորում եմ :Ծաղիկ:  Ապրես :Kiss: 
4. *Բյուր.* բայց տղերքը քեզ ի՞նչ էին արել :Sad:  Շնորհավոր :Beee: 
5. *Ռուբի.* ապրես պուճուր :Love:  Նոր չենք իմանում տաղանդիդ մասին: :Yes: 
6. *Գալ.* պաչիկ քեզ, քոնն էլ եմ շատ սիրել: :Վարդ:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), Ruby Rue (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Հայկօ.*,  շնորհավոր եղբայր, հա ի՞նչ անենք, որ չեմ հավանել ու չեմ կարողացել մինչեւ վերջ կարդալ


Ըըըը, հա  ::}:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Զուտ սպորտային հետաքրքրության համար հարցնեմ, էլի. մինչև որտե՞ղ ես կարողացել կարդալ ))

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս անգամ ինձ կներեք ժող ջան: 
> Ես հարգելի պատճառներով մի քանի օր բացակայեցի Ակումբից, էլ չի կրկնվի 
> Ապրեն հաղթողները:
> Լավ ա, իրիկունները պառավիս հետ պատմվածքները կկարդանք: 22 հատ: Ջան:


Արէա  :Love:

----------

Արէա (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

http://imard.org/hayk-falakyan/
Սա որ շուտ կարդացած լինեի, Պարիրի հեղինակին միանգամից կկռահեի  :LOL: 




> Պապ, ավտոյի բանալիները քցի, էլի: Ֆաետոն

----------


## Alphaone

..........

----------


## Հայկօ

> http://imard.org/hayk-falakyan/
> Սա որ շուտ կարդացած լինեի, Պարիրի հեղինակին միանգամից կկռահեի


Էս ինչ էր  :Blink:

----------


## Alphaone

> Էս ինչ էր


Հղում  :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

> Զուտ սպորտային հետաքրքրության համար հարցնեմ, էլի. մինչև որտե՞ղ ես կարողացել կարդալ ))


Պատմվածքդ երկու գրառման էր բաժանված, մինչեւ երկրորդի սկզբերը :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Էդ Իմպոն ե՞րբ էր է՛ ինքնաբացահայտվել: Ես կարդում էի քննարկումները, բայց չեմ տեսել տենց բան: Մենակ էն գրառումն եմ հիշում, որ ասում էր «էսօր էլ մամաս կարդաց ու ասեց «դու աննորմալ ես»» :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Պատմվածքդ երկու գրառման էր բաժանված, մինչեւ երկրորդի սկզբերը


Ահագին դիմացել ես  :Jpit:  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

*Հայկօ* շնորհավորում եմ, դե քվեարկել եմ, ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: Շնորհակալություն:

Շնորհավորում Impression-ին նրա համար, որ իրան շատ են սիրում, Այվիին, որ երկրորդ տեղը գրավեց, արդարացի էր:

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Հայկօ* շնորհավորում եմ, դե քվեարկել եմ, ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: Շնորհակալություն:


Մերսիներ ))

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ըմ, էսպես ուշացումով, բայց անպայման շնորհավորեմ:
Հայկօ, գործդ ամենաշատն էի սիրել, շնորհավոր: 
Իսկ Այվին ու Իմպոն գործ չունեն, որ վատը լինի: 

Ուժեղ մրցույթ էր: Հա, ու մեկ էլ Ռուբի :Love : Ապրես դու:

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (24.04.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ըմ, էսպես ուշացումով, բայց անպայման շնորհավորեմ:
> Հայկօ, գործդ ամենաշատն էի սիրել, շնորհավոր: 
> Իսկ Այվին ու Իմպոն գործ չունեն, որ վատը լինի: 
> 
> Ուժեղ մրցույթ էր: Հա, ու մեկ էլ Ռուբի :Love : Ապրես դու:


Դու էն ասա՝ «Շարունակությունը» քոնը չի՞  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, Սամը ու՞ր ա  :Jpit:  Սպասում եմ, որ գա, որ մի երկու սիրուն խոսք ասեմ, էն էլ չի էրևում  :Jpit:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Դու էն ասա՝ «Շարունակությունը» քոնը չի՞



Դե հա: :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (24.04.2013), Sambitbaba (24.04.2013), Smokie (24.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2013), Այբ (24.04.2013), Գալաթեա (24.04.2013), Դավիթ (25.04.2013), Մարկիզ (24.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ի դեպ, Սամը ու՞ր ա  Սպասում եմ, որ գա, որ մի երկու սիրուն խոսք ասեմ, էն էլ չի էրևում


Եկել եմ, Բյուր ջան ասա…

Շատ ներողություն բոլորիցդ, այս վերջին ամսվա մեջ տարբեր պատճառներով շատ եմ զբաղված. շատ տխուր է, որ դա համապատասխանեց մրցույթի հետ: Մեծ ուրախությամբ լիքը լավ ու վատ բաներ կասեի: :Wink: 
Երեխեք ջան, բոլորիս էլ շնորհավոր: Որ այսքան հոյակապ Ակումբ-ընտանիք ունենք: Որ այդ ընտանիքն այսքան բարձր մակարդակ ունի: Որ ամեն մի նոր մրցույթ իր հետ անպայման նոր հայտնություններ է բերում: Ու շատ այլ "որ"-եր:
Առաջին հերթին էլ, իհարկե, շնորհավոր հաղթողներին!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Գրեմ հայտնություններիս մասին:

*Հայկօ* - չգիտեմ, ավելի շատ ինչով գրավեցիր. պատմվածքո՞վդ, թե՞ վերլուծություններովդ: Երեևի, երկուսով էլ: Այնքան ափսոսացի, որ այս տարիների ընթացքում ինչ-որ չի պատահել, որ շփվենք ինչ-որ հարցի վերաբերյալ… Ու ցավում եմ նաև, որ անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում:
*Գարեգին Վարդանյան* - եթե ակումբի անդամ չէ, շատ ցավալի է: Նշանակում է, որ Ակումբը չգտած մի շատ լավ բան ունի: Ինձ համար դա հավասարազոր է ունեցածը կորցնելուն: Ինչ վերաբերվում է "Ականջավորին", - համոզված էի, որ Վորդի գրածն է…
*Ռուբի աղջիկը* - չգիտեմ՝ դու ինչպես, Ռուբի ջան, բայց ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ պատմվածքդ ինձ համար "մոգական" չի. դրանցից դու դեռ շատ կգրես, մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում: Իսկ կասկածում եմ, գիտե՞ս, թե ինչի վրա: Որ դու մեզ… հայերեն ինչպե՞ս կասեն. "զա նոս վոդիշ": Սուտ է, որ դու 17 տարեկանի ուղեղ ունես: 17 տարեկան է քո վերջին կյանքը, իսկ դու, դրան գումարած, ունես ամենաքիչը վերջին երեք կյանքերիդ հիշողություններն էլ ու մեզ այն մասին չես ասում: Հակառակ դեպքում անհնար կլիներ "բիձայական իմաստության" մակարդակի հասցրած այսքան գեղեցիկ /ինձ համար/ ռեալիստական պատմվածք գրել: Ինչպես ասում են, կգրկեի ու կխեղդեի…
*Ռայադերը* - հենց կարդացի "Գունատ Ձի", հենց քո մասին էլ մտածեցի: Բայց ո՞վ կսպասեր, որ դու քո խելագար մտածելակերպն այդքան հմտորեն կկարողանաս քողարկել համարյա աղջկական նրբությամբ գրված ռոմանտիկ պատմվածքի տակ… Ազնվորեն, Ռայ, այդ նրբությունն ինձ քանդեց: Համոզված էի, որ մեր պուճուր հանճարներից մեկն է հեղինակը… Մի խոսքով, շշմեցրիր: Շատ սիրեցի պատմվածքդ ու համարում եմ, որ ամենաանարդար գնահատվածն է…

Ում մասին ասելու բան չունեմ.

*Այվի, Գալ, Իմփրեշն* - ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել ձեր մասին, որ դեռևս ասված չի: Չգիտեմ: Միշտ էլ խոնարհվել եմ ձեր առջև: Եթե միայն ամեն մեկիդ առանձին սեր խոստովանել… :Blush: 
Գալ ջան, մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածել, թե ով է "Թերզի" հեղինակը… Թեմայի մեջ ամենալավերից էր: Ապրես:

Շատ տխրեցի.

*Ալֆայի, Բյուրի, Մարիի* համար: Բյուր ջան, այս մրցույրի մեջ առաջին տեղը ես նախապես քեզ էի հատկացրել. ավելի կատարելագործված "Հյուսիսի կին" էի սպասում…
Հա, երևի ինձ ասած սիրուն խոսքերդ էլ կավելանան…
Ըստ իս, ձեր երեքի "պրովալի" մեղավորը նախ՝ մենք ենք, և հետո՝ ձեր դյուրահավատությունը: Գիտեմ, շատ դժվար է անընդհատ գովասանքների դիմադրելը: Բայց անհնար չէ: Մենք անընդհատ գոռում-գոչում ենք, որ դուք՝ ամենա-ամենա-ամենա եք: Իսկ դուք էլ… հավատում եք: Լավ, հավատացեք, բայց մի համարեք, որ դա վերջն է: Հասկանում եք, "Դառնալն" անվերջանալի պրոցես է և պահ անգամ կանգ առնել չի կարելի: Իսկ գիտե՞ք, թե որն է կանգառը. երբ համարում ես, որ ինչ որ բանի մասին բավարար գիտելիքներ ունես…
Թույլ տվեք հիշեցնել ձեզ Կաստանեդայի խոսքերը, իմ բառերով իհարկե, և այնքանով, որքան որ մնացել է հիշողությանս մեջ. "Եթե Վարպետն ինչ-որ բանի մասին դատողություններ է անում, նա դատարկում է իրեն իր գիտելիքներից: Դատարկվելիվ իր գիտելիքներից, նա ձեռք է բերում Տիեզերքի անսահման իմաստությունը":


*Հ.Գ.* Տխուր էր նաև, որ Արէան և Քերրի Քույրիկն էլ չմասնակցեցին: Նրանցից էլ ահագին սպասումներ ունեի, ու լավ կլիներ, որ կանգ չառնեին. իրենց մոտ շատ լավ է ստացվում և մենք դրա փաստացի ապացույցներն արդեն ունենք…
Տխուր էր նաև առանց Մեֆի, Տրիբունի լուրջ քննադատությունների: Տխուր էր առանց Չուկի…

*ՀՀ.ԳԳ.* Իսկ ում մոտ չստացվեց, թող հուսախաբ չլինի. կստացվի մյուս անգամ:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (24.04.2013), Ruby Rue (24.04.2013), Smokie (24.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (24.04.2013), Գալաթեա (24.04.2013), Հայկօ (24.04.2013), Մարկիզ (24.04.2013), Մինա (25.04.2013), Տրիբուն (24.04.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դե հա:


Իհա՜րկե… Ինչպես մտքովս չէր անցել…
Երևի, որովհետև համոզված էի, որ "Պարիր ինձ համարն" է քոնը: Ախր էդ Հայկօն շատ կանացի իմացություն էր մտցրել պատմվածքի մեջ, իսկ ես էլ Իշտարի դերում, հուսով եմ չեմ նեղացնի, եթե խոստովանեմ, - միայն քեզ էի տեսնում…

Իսկ "Շարունակությունդ" շատ լավն էր, իսկական Մ.Ռ.: Ու ստացվում է, որ հայտնություններիս մեջ դու էլ Ռայի և Ռուբիի կողքին պետք է լինեիր…

Գժվում եմ բազմադիմակ ստեղծագործողների համար:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Quyr Qery (25.04.2013), Smokie (24.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ապրես, Սամ ջան:

----------

Quyr Qery (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (24.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Սամ ջան,  մենք մեկ ա վերջն ենք՝ անկախ ինչ կգրենք ու ոնց... Բացի էդ, բոլորն էլ ունենում են թույլ ու ուժեղ գործեր, մեզնից ոչ մեկն էլ գլուխ պահող կամ իրենից չափից դուրս երևակայող չի, կաշխատենք, շատ կաշխատենք, որ չհիասթափեցնենք... :Wink:  
Մարի, Բյուր, ձեր անունից էլ ելույթ ունեցա, թե մի բան էն չեմ ասել, կհանդիպենք, կթողեմ ինձ ծեծեք  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (24.04.2013), Մինա (25.04.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Գալաթեա 


> Նույնիսկ հումորի զգացում ուներ:


 վերջն ա  :Smile:   Քո ընկերուհին մասնակցե՞լ ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սամ, ուրեմն որ դու ինձ ասում ես սենց-նենց ես քննադատում, դու նայու՞մ ես դու ոնց ես քննադատում: Չգիտեմ՝ մյուս գործերը ոնց, բայց իմ գործը նենց հանգիստ խղճով զիբիլի վեդրոն ուղարկեցին: Ու ասեմ, որ դրանից բացարձակապես չեմ նեղվում, դա ինձ համար լրիվ նորմալ ռեակցիա ա նմանատիպ գործի համար  :Jpit: 

Հիմա անդրադառնամ նորվա գրածիդ: Ի՞նչ պրովալի մասին ա, ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Որ էդքան մարդ տենց ռիսկային գործին ձայն ա տվել, ես ահագին գոհ ու երջանիկ եմ, որովհետև էդ գործը գրելիս ես նախապես գիտեի, որ ահագին մեծ ռիսկի եմ գնում: Ու գիտեմ, որ ձայն չստանալուս պատճառը ոչ թե «ոնց գրվածն» ա, այլ «ինչի մասին գրվածը»: Իսկ էդ թեմայով ես դեռ շատ եմ գրելու, հլը ու՜ր եք: Ու համ էլ ինձ ոչ ոք երբեք չի ասել ամենա-ամենա, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ մրցույթում երևբէ հաղթել եմ (ակումբի նախորդ մրցույթը չեմ հաշվում որոշակի պատճառներից ելնելով), նենց որ հանգիստ էղի, էրես առնելու վտանգ չկա  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (24.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սամ ջան,  մենք մեկ ա վերջն ենք՝ անկախ ինչ կգրենք ու ոնց... Բացի էդ, բոլորն էլ ունենում են թույլ ու ուժեղ գործեր, մեզնից ոչ մեկն էլ գլուխ պահող կամ իրենից չափից դուրս երևակայող չի, կաշխատենք, շատ կաշխատենք, որ չհիասթափեցնենք... 
> Մարի, Բյուր, ձեր անունից էլ ելույթ ունեցա, թե մի բան էն չեմ ասել, կհանդիպենք, կթողեմ ինձ ծեծեք


Ալֆա ջան, ոչինչ, որ իմ անունից ելույթ ունեցար, բայց մեկը ես Ալիսը հեչ էլ թույլ գործ չեմ համարում:  :Wink:  ուղղակի թեման շատերին ջղայնացրել ա:  :Jpit:  ոչինչ, թող ջղայնանան, տենց էլ ա լինում

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալաթեա  վերջն ա  
> Քո ընկերուհին մասնակցե՞լ ա:


Լիզբեթ ջան  :Smile: 
Ընկերուհիս ժամանակ չունեցավ մասնակցի, ցավոք:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ալֆա ջան, ոչինչ, որ իմ անունից ելույթ ունեցար, բայց մեկը ես Ալիսը հեչ էլ թույլ գործ չեմ համարում:  ուղղակի թեման շատերին ջղայնացրել ա:  ոչինչ, թող ջղայնանան, տենց էլ ա լինում


Զատո այդ շատերը իմացան /ովքեր չգիտեին/ որ դու լավ զակատ ես անում ու կապ չունի թե ինչ, կամ ում  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.04.2013), Մինա (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզբեթ ջան 
> Ընկերուհիս ժամանակ չունեցավ մասնակցի, ցավոք:


Ափսոս, ես էլ մտածում եմ, թե էս անծանոթ անունների մեջից, որ մեկն էր ինքը:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, ոչինչ, որ իմ անունից ելույթ ունեցար, բայց մեկը ես Ալիսը հեչ էլ թույլ գործ չեմ համարում:  ուղղակի թեման շատերին ջղայնացրել ա:  ոչինչ, թող ջղայնանան, տենց էլ ա լինում


Բյո՜ւր, իմ համար էլ ա Ալիսն ուժեղ գործ ու լրիվ սրտիցս, բայց հազարից մեկը կհասկանա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զատո այդ շատերը իմացան /ովքեր չգիտեին/ որ դու լավ զակատ ես անում ու կապ չունի թե ինչ, կամ ում


ես մենակ ումերին եմ զակատ անում  :LOL: 




> Բյո՜ւր, իմ համար էլ ա Ալիսն ուժեղ գործ ու լրիվ սրտիցս, բայց հազարից մեկը կհասկանա


Ալֆ, բա իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ  :Jpit:  հասկացողներից շատերն էլ ջղայնանում են: Նենց որ էդքան մարդ որ քվեարկել ա, էն էլ մի մասը տղա, ահագին լավ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2013), LisBeth (24.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ալֆա ջան, Բյուր ջան, ներող եղեք, գործ ունեմ: Մի չորս-հինգ ժամից կվերադառնամ-կպատասխանեմ, լա՞վ…

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, Բյուր ջան, ներող եղեք, գործ ունեմ: Մի չորս-հինգ ժամից կվերադառնամ-կպատասխանեմ, լա՞վ…


Հավես ունե՞ս մեզ հետ, մենք գիժ ենք  :LOL:  Հա, մեռացա ասել, ճահիճն ահավոր էր, հաստատ, բայց ճահճի մեջ ապրողները գրածս կարդում, լացում էին, իրենց համար գրածս լավն էր  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հավես ունե՞ս մեզ հետ, մենք գիժ ենք  Հա, մեռացա ասել, ճահիճն ահավոր էր, հաստատ, բայց ճահճի մեջ ապրողները գրածս կարդում, լացում էին, իրենց համար գրածս լավն էր


Էլի սկսեց ինքնախարազանումը  :Angry2:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.04.2013), Շինարար (25.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էլի սկսեց ինքնախարազանումը


Հա, Ալֆայի վերջին գրառումը ես էլ որ կարդացի, նեղվեցի: :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հըմ-հը՜մ, վերջապես կարդացի տարբերակները ))
Այսինքն, անկեղծ ասած, 2-3 տարբերակ կային, որ կիսատ կամ կիսատ-պռատ եմ կարդացել, բայց էսքան շատության մեջ, հուսով եմ, ներելի է ))
Մեկնաբանությունները հետո կկարդամ, հիմա, քանի որ արդեն ուշացել եմ, ուզում եմ ասել, որ եթե ես քվեարկած լինեի, Հայկօն ու impression-ը հավասար ձայներ չէին ունենա, ու կհաղթեր impression-ը ))
Ինձ հատկապես էն պահը դուր եկավ, որ կճեպները մեծանում ու հաստանում էին իրենց տիրոջը զուգընթաց )) Մի տեսակ ես էլ ուզեցի էդ կճեպներից ունենալ ~ ))

----------

Smokie (25.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հ...եթե ես քվեարկած լինեի, Հայկօն ու impression-ը հավասար ձայներ չէին ունենա, ու կհաղթեր impression-ը ))


Էդ դեպքում նոր հավասար ձայներ կունենային։ Հիմա Հայկօն ա հաղթել։ impression–ն ինքն իր օգտին ա քվեարկել, դրա համար երևացող թվից մի հատով պակաս ա իրականում։ Նենց որ եթե քվեարկեիր, նիչյա կսարքեիր  :Jpit: ։

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էդ դեպքում նոր հավասար ձայներ կունենային։ Հիմա Հայկօն ա հաղթել։ impression–ն ինքն իր օգտին ա քվեարկել, դրա համար երևացող թվից մի հատով պակաս ա իրականում։ Նենց որ եթե քվեարկեիր, նիչյա կսարքեիր ։


Թո՜ւ… Ափսոս:
Ինձ համար «Կճեպները» միանձնյա առաջատար էր: Ուղղակի ասում էի՝ բոլորը կարդամ, նոր քվեարկեմ, որ անարդար չլինի, էն էլ սենց ստացվեց…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ դեպքում նոր հավասար ձայներ կունենային։ Հիմա Հայկօն ա հաղթել։ impression–ն ինքն իր օգտին ա քվեարկել, դրա համար երևացող թվից մի հատով պակաս ա իրականում։ Նենց որ եթե քվեարկեիր, նիչյա կսարքեիր ։


էլ սեփական գործի օգտին քվեարկելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա եթե չեն հաշվում…

----------


## Հայկօ

Ուֆ, սենց էլ թարս մրցույթ կլինի. բոլորը հավանում են Լիլին, բայց աներեսաբար հաղթում եմ ես: Ինձ մի տեսակ ՀՀԿ զգացի: Ես էլ սենց չեմ խաղում:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Rhayader (28.09.2013), Մինա (25.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուֆ, սենց էլ թարս մրցույթ կլինի. բոլորը հավանում են Լիլին, բայց աներեսաբար հաղթում եմ ես: Ինձ մի տեսակ ՀՀԿ զգացի: Ես էլ սենց չեմ խաղում:


Լիլն ո՞վ ա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ապրես, Սամ ջան:


Կուզե՞ս, խոստովանեմ, թե էս երկրորդ անգամն է, ինչպես եմ քեզ ճանաչել… Ճիշտ է, ես ինքս առանձնապես դեռ չեմ հասկացել ասելիքս, բայց և այնպես…

Պատկերացրու, գնացել եմ Ինդիանա Ջոնսի մասին ֆիլմ նայելու: Ասածիս պես, սկզբում ինձ դատարկել եմ ամբողջ գիտելիքներիցս, որ ինձ լրիվ հերոսի դերում զգամ և ամբողջովին վերապրեմ նրա արկածները: Եվ պատկերացրու, որ դա ստացվել է ու ես վայելել եմ ֆիլմի բոլոր կայֆերը: Ֆիլմից հետո ուրախ դուրս եմ եկել ռեալ աշխարհ, հպարտ-հպարտ քորում եմ գլուխս… Եվ նոր միայն նկատում եմ, որ գլխիս դրած է Ինդիանա Ջոնսի փոշոտ ու ճմռթած շլյապան:

Հասկանում եմ, Մ.Ռ. է, բայց մոտավորապես հենց այդպես  արդեն երկրորդ անգամ կռահում եմ քո ստեղծագործությունները: Ճիշտ է, այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչն եմ շլյապայի տեղ դնում… :Dntknw:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Smokie (25.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կուզե՞ս, խոստովանեմ, թե էս երկրորդ անգամն է, ինչպես եմ քեզ ճանաչել… Ճիշտ է, ես ինքս առանձնապես դեռ չեմ հասկացել ասելիքս, բայց և այնպես…
> 
> Պատկերացրու, գնացել եմ Ինդիանա Ջոնսի մասին ֆիլմ նայելու: Ասածիս պես, սկզբում ինձ դատարկել եմ ամբողջ գիտելիքներիցս, որ ինձ լրիվ հերոսի դերում զգամ և ամբողջովին վերապրեմ նրա արկածները: Եվ պատկերացրու, որ դա ստացվել է ու ես վայելել եմ ֆիլմի բոլոր կայֆերը: Ֆիլմից հետո ուրախ դուրս եմ եկել ռեալ աշխարհ, հպարտ-հպարտ քորում եմ գլուխս… Եվ նոր միայն նկատում եմ, որ գլխիս դրած է Ինդիանա Ջոնսի փոշոտ ու ճմռթած շլյապան:
> 
> Հասկանում եմ, Մ.Ռ. է, բայց մոտավորապես հենց այդպես  արդեն երկրորդ անգամ կռահում եմ քո ստեղծագործությունները: Ճիշտ է, այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչն եմ շլյապայի տեղ դնում…


Սամ, դու էլ հո չասի՞ր, այ ընգեր…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> էլ սեփական գործի օգտին քվեարկելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա եթե չեն հաշվում…


Մյուսներին շփոթության մեջ գցելը. որպեսզի իր քվեարկածից հնարավոր չլինի որոշել, թե որի հեղինակն ա ինքը կամ արդյոք ընդհանրապես որևէ մեկի հեղինակն ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մյուսներին շփոթության մեջ գցելը. որպեսզի դրանից չերևա, որ ինքն ա հեղինակը։


Հասկացա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան,  մենք մեկ ա վերջն ենք՝ անկախ ինչ կգրենք ու ոնց... Բացի էդ, բոլորն էլ ունենում են թույլ ու ուժեղ գործեր, մեզնից ոչ մեկն էլ գլուխ պահող կամ իրենից չափից դուրս երևակայող չի, կաշխատենք, շատ կաշխատենք, որ չհիասթափեցնենք... 
> Մարի, Բյուր, ձեր անունից էլ ելույթ ունեցա, թե մի բան էն չեմ ասել, կհանդիպենք, կթողեմ ինձ ծեծեք


Ալֆաոնե ջան, ես երևակայելու մասին ոչինչ չեմ ասել, խնդրում եմ, սխալ մի հասկացիր: Ասել եմ ընդամենը, որ քո գիտելիքները քեզ խանգարում են:
Չգիտեմ, ինչպես ասել: Քանզի մի անգամ արդեն չհասկացանք իրար, աչքս վախեցել է…

Վերջերս մի թեմայի մեջ գրել էիր. "Մինչև չտեսնեմ՝ չեմ հավատա": Սա էլ՝ գիտելիքների մասին է, և այստեղ էլ՝ քո գիտելիքները քեզ խանգարում են: Ուզում ես ամեն ինչ տեղավորել քո գիտելիքների մեջ, կարծես թե քո գիտելիքների մեջ ամեն ինչի մասին պարտադիր ինֆորմացիա պետք է լինի: Օքեյ, իսկ եթե տեսար, բայց ինֆորմացիա միևնույն է չունե՞ս…
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ "Մինչև չտեսնեմ՝ չեմ հավատա" պնդումը՝ աբսուրդ պնդում է, քանզի հենց տեսնելու պահին իմաստազրկվում է տեսածին հավատալը: Եվ այս տեսակետից երևի ավելի տրամաբանական կլիներ պնդել. "Մինչև չհավատաս, չես տեսնի՞՞՞"… Գիտելիքների մասին էլ է ասածս:
Առավել ևս մոգական ռեալիզմի մեջ անհնար է սահմանափակվել գիտելիքներով…

Իսկ քո տաղանդի վրա մի վայրկյան էլ չեմ կասկածել. այդ դու ես քեզ, ինչպես Բյուրն է շատ դիպուկ նկատել, ինքնախարազանվողը…

Դու՝ ինձ /մեզ բոլորիս/ ներկայացել ես որպես Alpha - one: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ տվել ես ընտրության հնարավորություն: Եվ կատարել եմ ընտրությունս.
Ինձ համար դու՝ Ալֆա Միակն ես:
Այլ ոչ թե Ալֆա՝ մեկը հազարից:

Ու քեզ շատ սիրում եմ, Միակ ջան… :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, դու էլ հո չասի՞ր, այ ընգեր…


Ես էլ եմ զարմացած, ինչե՜ր եմ դուր տալիս… :Think: 
Բայց գոնե էսպես ձայնդ լսեցի…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ուրեմն որ դու ինձ ասում ես սենց-նենց ես քննադատում, դու նայու՞մ ես դու ոնց ես քննադատում: Չգիտեմ՝ մյուս գործերը ոնց, բայց իմ գործը նենց հանգիստ խղճով զիբիլի վեդրոն ուղարկեցին:


Չհասկացա, դու իմ պատմվածքը գոնե մեկ անգամ կարդալու համար քեզ հերոս ես համարում, և դրա հետ միասին ուզում ես, որ ես քո պատմվածքը խրուստալի վազայի մեջ դրած սրբությու՞ն համարեմ: Թե՞ քեզ թվում է, որ գոնե մեկ վայրկյան կասկածել եմ, թե ով կարող էր այդքան ջիգյարով տղամարդկանց "պագալովնի" զակատ անել:



> Ու ասեմ, որ դրանից բացարձակապես չեմ նեղվում, դա ինձ համար լրիվ նորմալ ռեակցիա ա նմանատիպ գործի համար:


Գիտեմ, որ չես նեղվում, քանզի ինքդ էլ ամեն ինչ լավ գիտես:




> Հիմա անդրադառնամ նորվա գրածիդ: Ի՞նչ պրովալի մասին ա, ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Որ էդքան մարդ տենց ռիսկային գործին ձայն ա տվել, ես ահագին գոհ ու երջանիկ եմ, որովհետև էդ գործը գրելիս ես նախապես գիտեի, որ ահագին մեծ ռիսկի եմ գնում:


Բյուր ջան, ես ասացի "ըստ իս", սա նշանակում է, որ ես միայն իմ մասին եմ խոսում, որովհետև ես քեզ, կրկնում եմ, նախապես այս մրցույթում հաղթողի դերն էի տվել ու ամենաքիչը "Հյուսիսի կին -2" էի սպասում քեզանից, և այս տեսանկյունից ելնելով, "էդքան մարդու ձայն տալն" իմ հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ինձ համար քո պրովալի պատճառը՝ թեմային ոչ լուրջ մոտենալն է, որովհետև քո կարծիքով, քո գիտելիքների մեջ այս թեմայի մասին լրջություն ուղղակի չի կարող լինել: Իսկ էն, որ ասում ես



> Ու գիտեմ, որ ձայն չստանալուս պատճառը ոչ թե «ոնց գրվածն» ա, այլ «ինչի մասին գրվածը»


Ой ли?.. Գլուխս մի տար, Բյուր ջան, դու էն ռեժիսորը չես, ով միայն պատ-լուսամուտով, սեղան-աթոռով, առանց դերասանների բեմադրություն կսարքեր:  



> Իսկ էդ թեմայով ես դեռ շատ եմ գրելու, հլը ու՜ր եք


Նույնիսկ էդ թեմայով:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային. ես ինքս՝ շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր եմ համարում կնոջ դերն աշխարհաշեմին, քան տղամարդունը: Խորանալ չեմ ուզում այստեղ, բայց ասեմ, որ բավական է գոնե այն, որ ավելի շատ կարող եմ պատկերացնել ինքնաբեղմնավորվող կին, քան ինքնահղիացող տղամարդ…
Եվ այս թեմայով գիտե՞ս ինչքան կարող եմ խոսել, էն ապագա գրածներդ ու՜ր են… 




> Ու համ էլ ինձ ոչ ոք երբեք չի ասել ամենա-ամենա, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ մրցույթում երևբէ հաղթել եմ (ակումբի նախորդ մրցույթը չեմ հաշվում որոշակի պատճառներից ելնելով)


, 
Ես եմ ասել ու կասեմ: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչ կասեմ քո մասին քեզ… Դու այս Ակումբի կայծակն ես, համ արագությամբ, համ էլ էներգիայով: Ու հենց որ կարողացար սանձահարել քո այդ կայծակն ու ամբողջովին տիրապետել նրա էներգիային, այդ ժամանակ կտեսնես, թե որտեղ է ամենա-ամենան:




> նենց որ հանգիստ էղի, էրես առնելու վտանգ չկա


Այդ մասին կարդա Այֆայի հետ:


Հ.Գ. Քեզ էլ եմ շատ սիրում, Կայծակ ջան… :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չհասկացա, դու իմ պատմվածքը գոնե մեկ անգամ կարդալու համար քեզ հերոս ես համարում, և դրա հետ միասին ուզում ես, որ ես քո պատմվածքը խրուստալի վազայի մեջ դրած սրբությու՞ն համարեմ: Թե՞ քեզ թվում է, որ գոնե մեկ վայրկյան կասկածել եմ, թե ով կարող էր այդքան ջիգյարով տղամարդկանց "պագալովնի" զակատ անել:


Սամ ջան, ես դեմ չեմ, ինչ ուզում ես, համարի  :Wink:  ամեն մեկն էլ ազատ ա ինչ ուզում ա ասի: ուղղակի ծիծաղելի ա, երբ դու ինձ մեղադրում ես կոպիտ քննադատության մեջ, բայց նույն բանն ինքդ ես անում  :Wink:  




> Բյուր ջան, ես ասացի "ըստ իս", սա նշանակում է, որ ես միայն իմ մասին եմ խոսում, որովհետև ես քեզ, կրկնում եմ, նախապես այս մրցույթում հաղթողի դերն էի տվել ու ամենաքիչը "Հյուսիսի կին -2" էի սպասում քեզանից, և այս տեսանկյունից ելնելով, "էդքան մարդու ձայն տալն" իմ հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ինձ համար քո պրովալի պատճառը՝ թեմային ոչ լուրջ մոտենալն է, որովհետև քո կարծիքով, քո գիտելիքների մեջ այս թեմայի մասին լրջություն ուղղակի չի կարող լինել:


Սամ, ուրեմն քեզ շատ սխալ ա թվում: Ես քեզ նախապես ասեմ, որ ոչ մի մրցույթում չեմ հաղթելու, էդ տենց ա, իզուր դու քեզնից ինձ տեղեր մի հատկացրու, ես իմ տեղը շատ լավ գիտեմ: Իսկ ես թեմային բավական լուրջ էի մոտեցել:




> Ой ли?.. Գլուխս մի տար, Բյուր ջան, դու էն ռեժիսորը չես, ով միայն պատ-լուսամուտով, սեղան-աթոռով, առանց դերասանների բեմադրություն կսարքեր:


Սամ, չհասկացա, հիմա քվեարկողը դերասա՞նն ա, թե՞ հանդիսատեսը: Ես իմ գործը սարքել եմ առանց հաշվի առնելու քվեարկողին ու առանց հաշվի առնելու, որ ոմանք վատ են զգալու էդ տեքստից: Հարցեր կա՞ն:




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային. ես ինքս՝ շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր եմ համարում կնոջ դերն աշխարհաշեմին, քան տղամարդունը: Խորանալ չեմ ուզում այստեղ, բայց ասեմ, որ բավական է գոնե այն, որ ավելի շատ կարող եմ պատկերացնել ինքնաբեղմնավորվող կին, քան ինքնահղիացող տղամարդ…
> Եվ այս թեմայով գիտե՞ս ինչքան կարող եմ խոսել, էն ապագա գրածներդ ու՜ր են…


Սա քո կարծիքն ա: Ես էլ ուրիշ կարծիք ունեմ էդ թեմայով: Ու մի փորձիր քո կարծիքը պարտադրել:



> , 
> Ես եմ ասել ու կասեմ: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչ կասեմ քո մասին քեզ… Դու այս Ակումբի կայծակն ես, համ արագությամբ, համ էլ էներգիայով: Ու հենց որ կարողացար սանձահարել քո այդ կայծակն ու ամբողջովին տիրապետել նրա էներգիային, այդ ժամանակ կտեսնես, թե որտեղ է ամենա-ամենան:


Դու քո կայծակներին տեր կանգնի, իմի հետ գործ չունես:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Sambitbaba (25.04.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դու քո կայծակներին տեր կանգնի, իմի հետ գործ չունես:


Ինչպես ասես, էնպես էլ կլինի, Բյուր ջան: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մյուս հավաքածու մրցույթը երբ ա լինելու?  :Bad:

----------


## CactuSoul

Հասել եմ #442 գրառմանը, ու էս մի մրցույթի շրջանակներում ուզում եմ Հայկօյին ասել՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :Jpit: 
Հաղթելու համար չէ, վերլուծությունների: Շատ լավն են ու ջիգյարով (չգիտեմ՝ էս բառը որտեղից եկավ, բայց ուրիշ սազող բառ չգտա):

----------

Մինա (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Հասել եմ #442 գրառմանը, ու էս մի մրցույթի շրջանակներում ուզում եմ Հայկօյին ասել՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ 
> Հաղթելու համար չէ, վերլուծությունների: Շատ լավն են ու ջիգյարով (չգիտեմ՝ էս բառը որտեղից եկավ, բայց ուրիշ սազող բառ չգտա):


Ահա, էնքան մեղմ ա կպնում հեղինակին, էնքան սիրուն, էնքան բարի, էնքան ջիգյարով  :Love:  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), Վոլտերա (25.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Վայ, մի հարց մոռացանք պարզել. վերջը էն Դիեգոն մեռնո՞ւմ էր ձվի մեջ, թե՞ չէ, Լիլ, արի մեզ լուսաբանիր  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (25.04.2013), Վոլտերա (25.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վայ, մի հարց մոռացանք պարզել. վերջը էն Դիեգոն մեռնո՞ւմ էր ձվի մեջ, թե՞ չէ, Լիլ, արի մեզ լուսաբանիր


Գիտեմ, էս Լիլի հետ չես, բայց մեռնում ա :զլո սմայլիգ

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Գիտեմ, էս Լիլի հետ չես, բայց մեռնում ա :զլո սմայլիգ


Չե՜մ հավատում  :Goblin:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վայ, մի հարց մոռացանք պարզել. վերջը էն Դիեգոն մեռնո՞ւմ էր ձվի մեջ, թե՞ չէ, Լիլ, արի մեզ լուսաբանիր


Լիլը որ իմանար, գրած կլիներ։ Նենց որ ինչքան Լիլը կարող ա որոշել, էնքան էլ մենք։ Ես որոշել եմ, որ չի մեռնում, վերջ  :Beee: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.04.2013), impression (25.04.2013), Smokie (25.04.2013), Շինարար (25.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Լիլը որ իմանար, գրած կլիներ։


Ե՞րբ կլիներ գրած  :Xeloq: 
Լի՜լ  :Shout:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ե՞րբ կլիներ գրած 
> Լի՜լ


Պատմվածքի մեջ  :LOL: ։

----------


## impression

ինքը համ մեռնում ա, համ չի մեռնում, փյունիկ ա մի քիչ, մեռնող-հարություն առնող բեզդելնիկ
իրականում թողել եմ ընթերցողի հայեցողությանը, ինտերակտիվ պատմվածքների նախահայրերը սենց էին ավարտում իրենց պատմվաքները էլի

իսկ անձամբ ինձ համար ինքը չի մեռնում  :Smile:  դե ես դրանց հետ շատ կապվեցի ուղղակի

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013), CactuSoul (25.04.2013), ivy (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (25.04.2013), Վոլտերա (25.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> ինքը համ մեռնում ա, համ չի մեռնում, փյունիկ ա մի քիչ, մեռնող-հարություն առնող բեզդելնիկ


Ա դե իզուր չի է՛լի, որ էսքան սիրեցի էս պատմվածքը :LOL:  :Jpit: 

Ես մեկ-մեկ մտածել եմ էս մրցույթին մասնակցելու մասին ու հենց փյունիկի մասին էլ ուզում էի գրել, :Jpit:  բայց ընթացքում համ հավեսը կորավ, համ սցենարը պատրաստ չէր, մենակ հերոսն էր_ ընտրված_:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013), Վոլտերա (25.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մյուս հավաքածու մրցույթը երբ ա լինելու?



Դեռ չի որոշվել: Կարծում եմ` Մայիսի վերջերին:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Մարի՜, սմայլիկը խառնել ես  :Beee:  Պիտի լիներ :եսանհամբերսպասումեմ սմայլիկը  :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (25.04.2013), Վոլտերա (25.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> : «Դռռռ, խշշ, հլը էդ ջալալիդ աջ քաշի կայնի, վարորդ. սերժանտ Մսրյան, ձեր փաստաթղթերը»: Մի օր լավ խմած լինեմ՝ կգրեմ :


Ե՞րբ ա հարմար՝ մի օր գնանք խմելու: Իմ հաշվին, բնականաբար  :Jpit:  Քեզնից՝ մենակ գրելը  :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (25.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.04.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Թեմայի խփոցիները չափից դուրս ցիվիլ էին  :Sad:  ծերանում ենք, ժող, ծերանում ենք:

----------

LisBeth (27.04.2013), Quyr Qery (27.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.04.2013), Նիկեա (27.04.2013), Տրիբուն (26.04.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Թեմայի խփոցիները չափից դուրս ցիվիլ էին  ծերանում ենք, ժող, ծերանում ենք:


Էսի սադիզմ ա՞, թե մազոխիզմ, թե երկուսն էլ:

----------

Alphaone (27.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Էսի սադիզմ ա՞, թե մազոխիզմ, թե երկուսն էլ:


Ռայադերին ոգևորված գրեցի՝ խիստ քլունգին կարոտել եմ, էն էլ իմ գործը չքլնգեց, մի տեղ կարդացել էր, որ ես քիլլեր եմ վարձում  :Sad:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ռայադերին ոգևորված գրեցի՝ խիստ քլունգին կարոտել եմ, էն էլ իմ գործը չքլնգեց, մի տեղ կարդացել էր, որ ես քիլլեր եմ վարձում


Դու էլ քլունգի կարիք չունես, էնա ինքդ քեզ լավ քլնգել պրծել ես, ինքնախարազանում, թե՞ ինքնակեղեքում էր, մի խոսքով  :Smile:  Ժամանակն ա հանգիստ շունչ քաշելու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դու էլ քլունգի կարիք չունես, էնա ինքդ քեզ լավ քլնգել պրծել ես, ինքնախարազանում, թե՞ ինքնակեղեքում էր, մի խոսքով  Ժամանակն ա հանգիստ շունչ քաշելու:


Ահա, մի ժամանակ վախացնում էին, ասում էին ակումբի քննադատություը, վաաայ, բռռռ, :scary հիմա ստիպված ես եմ ինձ քննադատում  :LOL:

----------

Stranger_Friend (27.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ սենց կարևոր պահ. հիմա արդեն համարյա ոչ ոք օնլայն չի, վաղը երևի կլինեք, բայց քանի թարմ ա, գրեք. ոմանք 21-րդը հավանել էին, լիքը մարդիկ էլ չէին հավանել, ինձ հիմա չհավանածների անկեղծ կարծիքն ա ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում, էդ կարևոր ա: Միակ քննադատությունը, որ էս արանքում կարդացի, ոնց որ թե էն «ցենզուրայից դուրսն» էր, էդ քիչ ա:
> 
> Շին, ասում ես՝ մի տեսակ ուրիշ բան էի սպասում. ի՞նչ էիր սպասում:


Մենակ մի քանի ստեղծագործություն եմ կարդացել /դրա համար էլ քվեարկությանը չեմ մասնակցել, որ չկարդացածների հանդեպ անարդար չլինեմ/ ու «Կճեպների» հետ միասին ամենահավեսն ու կլանիչն էր: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած, մի քիչ շատ American Gods չէ՞ր:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մենակ մի քանի ստեղծագործություն եմ կարդացել /դրա համար էլ քվեարկությանը չեմ մասնակցել, որ չկարդացածների հանդեպ անարդար չլինեմ/ ու «Կճեպների» հետ միասին ամենահավեսն ու կլանիչն էր: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած, մի քիչ շատ American Gods չէ՞ր:


Ռուֆն էլ էր նույն բանը հարցնում  :Smile: : Չէ, իրականում հիմքում մոտավորապես «The Sandman» կոմիքսի մի հատված ա, որի հեղինակն էլի նույն Գեյմանն ա, ու էդ հատորը «Ամերիկյան աստվածներից» մի ութ-ինը տարի շուտ ա լույս տեսել:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ռուֆն էլ էր նույն բանը հարցնում : Չէ, իրականում հիմքում մոտավորապես «The Sandman» կոմիքսի մի հատված ա, որի հեղինակն էլի նույն Գեյմանն ա, ու էդ հատորը «Ամերիկյան աստվածներից» մի ութ-ինը տարի շուտ ա լույս տեսել:


Sandman-ի մասին գիտեմ, բայց դեռ չեմ կարդացել: Ես քո՝ Փոքր Մհերի մասին գործին եմ սպասում  :Jpit: : "comic" ժանրային ուղղվածության հավաքածու մրցույթը վատ չէր լինի, Hitchhiker-ների ու Շվեյքի ոգով:

----------

CactuSoul (14.05.2013), Տրիբուն (12.05.2013)

----------

